# The working man, and chainsaw thread!!!!!!!!!



## NORMZILLA44

A place where we can all share real job's, stories, pic's. Working saw, and cutting tales. The woods or suburbs. Tree jobs logging, working men, and saws!


----------



## struggle

NORMZILLA44 said:


> A place where we can all share real job's, stories, pic's. Working saw, and cutting tales. The woods or suburbs. Tree jobs logging, working men, and saws!



The only trees around here that tall (all metal) have electrical service running to them for them dang fancy telephone thingies everyone has:frown:


----------



## NORMZILLA44

Thats a bummer man, well you ar welcome here to look at these. Try, and find some good ones to show ya!


----------



## struggle

NORMZILLA44 said:


> Thats a bummer man, well you ar welcome here to look at these. Try, and find some good ones to show ya!



I would really like the chance to climb and section out/top a tree of that size one day. It would be a rush.


----------



## NORMZILLA44

It is really something to watc. My best buddy in the tree John parmeter. He is holier than Jesus at it. We have done some big jobs together. Heres another pic, and goo night my friend, I will tune in tommorow!


----------



## parrisw

Well, I'm a working man, but I don't do tree work for a living. But I do some tree work. I got climbing gear, and do some removals from time to time, cut loads of firewood. Does that count?

Here is a few pics of me. Sorry for the dark pics.

Limbing as I go, You can see what looks like extra rope's, its actually steel cable I had to content with until I got to the branch it was in an could cut it down.







Getting ready to top.






Topped.


----------



## parrisw

Dropped the stub, and bucked it up with the Makita.


----------



## NORMZILLA44

Hell ya it count's Will, and awesome pictures! BRAVO!


----------



## parrisw

NORMZILLA44 said:


> Hell ya it count's Will, and awesome pictures! BRAVO!


 
Thanks! 

Going cutting on Saltspring Island this weekend, will get some pics.


----------



## NORMZILLA44

opcorn: Sweet love to see em. I try and take my camera all the time now. Only problem I am always tied up cutting, or rigging something, and cant get as many pics as I want. Oh well Im trying to get better.


----------



## parrisw

NORMZILLA44 said:


> opcorn: Sweet love to see em. I try and take my camera all the time now. Only problem I am always tied up cutting, or rigging something, and cant get as many pics as I want. Oh well Im trying to get better.


 
Ya, I know what you mean. That's usually how it goes for me.


----------



## parrisw

Here is another cool pic of me with my 6401BB.


----------



## Stihlman441

Ozzy Redgum firewood 880 and 50'' bar.


----------



## Rudolf73

parrisw said:


> Well, I'm a working man, but I don't do tree work for a living. But I do some tree work. I got climbing gear, and do some removals from time to time, cut loads of firewood. Does that count?
> 
> Here is a few pics of me. Sorry for the dark pics.
> 
> Limbing as I go, You can see what looks like extra rope's, its actually steel cable I had to content with until I got to the branch it was in an could cut it down.


 
You remind me of those heli logger guys Will, are you near Vancouver Island or further inland? Oh and how's the 6401BB holding up?



Cool thread Norm :msp_thumbup:


----------



## ausneil 1

Stihlman441 said:


> Ozzy Redgum firewood 880 and 50'' bar.


 
good job, love the 88.
We have red gum as well, all 3 types, hard, harder and hardest.
bloody good fire wood.


----------



## ausneil 1

parrisw said:


> Dropped the stub, and bucked it up with the Makita.


 
What did you do with that log, looks like a millable log.
Nice falling.


----------



## parrisw

Rudolf73 said:


> You remind me of those heli logger guys Will, are you near Vancouver Island or further inland? Oh and how's the 6401BB holding up?
> 
> 
> 
> Cool thread Norm :msp_thumbup:


 
Yup. I live on Vancouver Island, about 30mins from where the Heli Loggers live. My mom knows the BEAST.

6401 is still plugging away.


----------



## parrisw

ausneil 1 said:


> What did you do with that log, looks like a millable log.
> Nice falling.


 
Firewood. I actually dropped it with my 395, then bucked it with the Makita.

Thanks!


----------



## dave k

This was my first task of the day. The estate shepherd called me at 7 30 am to let me know a tree had come down next to the main yard. It turned out to be a Horse Chestnut which I sliced up with my 390 XP then back up to help with some milling.
I did a very quick vid of the 390 and put it on youtube, TreeworkDK, for the hell of it !


----------



## wyk

dave k said:


> This was my first task of the day. The estate shepherd called me at 7 30 am to let me know a tree had come down next to the main yard. It turned out to be a Horse Chestnut which I sliced up with my 390 XP then back up to help with some milling.
> I did a very quick vid of the 390 and put it on youtube, TreeworkDK, for the hell of it !


 
It was sunny on the other side of the sea today? Ya bastard.

Most of what I am culling here in England is small softwoods or big hardwoods. We also did a big chestnut not long ago, but my camera was fogging up so bad I got no photos of it. A new cam is on the way. All I can do is post a photo a bud took of me removing a Douglas Fir from the side of his house. We used a 2 ton rated cable to make sure she didn't change her mind on where she wanted to go:











And here's Sawfun9 and me talking about how many chainsaw videos we can make with the Fir


----------



## Jon1212

Curses Norm, now in addition to everyhting else I take when cutting, I have to remember to bring along a camera............:msp_mad:
Oh wait I have a picture from my last cutting adventure.
View attachment 204595

Ponderosa Pine 1
Fibula and Ankle 0...................................................LOL!!!!


----------



## dancan

Here's a pic of Pioneerguy600 giving me a hand on a lot clearing job .


----------



## Brian13

Dont make a living with a saw, but here is some of my first time climbing. Been trying for awhile now to get hired on my off days when I am not on shift at the fire dept but have not had any luck. So for now I just do what I can when I get a chance.


----------



## NORMZILLA44

Good stuff fellas. Much appreciated I love seeing, and hearing about your'e jobs and experiences. It all count's the full time pro, to the firewood cutter, and the in between"r LOL! not sure if that is even a word. I did a job today at the county road dept, where I work. We do a mix of cutting at times. We had to clear a bunch of vegetation, and willows, etc. Thick as hell! For the Sheriff's dept undercover. They are working on a murder case, drug rip off, cartel affiliated maybe. They shot a guy, and killed him threw him in the trunk. That was about 2-3 weeks ago. So they got em, and showed where they dumped the gun's. We just had to clear everything so search, and rescue could get in, and search. It was a absolute needle in a haystack, and then some. The good news they found all three guns! We did a good service, but no pics, dont think I would have been popular with the undercover's LOL!


----------



## struggle

Nothing fancy or exoctic climbing going on. Here is what I am dealing with Iowa style. I have been hired to clear trees off a farmers fields to prevent them running into the with machinery and to lesson the water dry up on the land from the trees uptake of water.

Just started this field yesterday. There must be 400 trees to cut ranging from the thickness of you thumb to 2'+DIA cotton woods.










This maple is down a creek bank that had fell/tipped into the field. It is not the safest work as Iseem to be sliding down banks all the time, but with time I get the job done. Will post the bigger trees when I get to them.


----------



## NORMZILLA44

Work is work brotha!, and when it has to do with saw's, and tree's I dig it!


----------



## Rounder

Another good thread Norm. Pics from this morning.

View attachment 204798

View attachment 204799

View attachment 204800


Only 2 and 3/4 from home if you drive 90 the whole way - Sam


----------



## upstateny

Heres a few from the last couple years. I know old old pics. But something to look at at least.


----------



## NORMZILLA44

Thank's Sam, and great pic's man, nice looking load of saw's, trees, and mountains! Upstateny, they count for sure, and great pics, see you have a 288, gotta love that! One of my favorites.


----------



## Rounder

A few older ones for ya Norm

View attachment 204814

View attachment 204815

View attachment 204816

View attachment 204817

View attachment 204818


----------



## NORMZILLA44

Nice Sam, I like the rooster tail of chips flying in the one pic. Dead pine clearing? Or was it different species?View attachment 204823
View attachment 204824


----------



## struggle

Trying to earn my medium tree stripes with the 660
View attachment 204896
View attachment 204897
View attachment 204898
View attachment 204899

The first tree




The notch




Back cut starting to open




Done fell perfectly into the drainge area


----------



## struggle

This is the second tree. The strong wind kept me from dropping it perfectly into the drainage area but I got it pretty close for what I was working with. These two trees are the largest I have ever dropped. So it was kind of a big day for me. These were the last two trees of the day.

They sure thunder the ground when the hit.


----------



## Mr. Bow Saw

NORMZILLA44 said:


> A place where we can all share real job's, stories, pic's. Working saw, and cutting tales. The woods or suburbs. Tree jobs logging, working men, and saws!


 

Cool pic.


----------



## Eccentric

It certainly is Cliff. The saw which was used to fall that monster redwood is on my bench awaiting a few screws, a carb rebuild, a new intake boot, and some other rubber parts. It's a Homelite 750 now owned by the son of the logger who used it to put that tree on the ground. I believe the kid in the pic is the brother of the current owner of that 750.:msp_thumbup:

Here's the current owner up in a tree. You'll recognize this pic from Norm's first post.


----------



## NORMZILLA44

Struggle, great job on the trees man, good stuff nice saw. Cliff thank's man I am glad I was able to find those two old pictures. Kind of a lost archive I guess. Thanks for the kind word's Aaron, and I am starting to think the talent runs in the family LOL!


----------



## ausneil 1

Mr. Bow Saw said:


> Cool pic.


 
Totaly agree.......


----------



## MattCrowe

We have a bit of ground in the north that i have cut on for years, I know this is a working mans thread and to be honest where i cut has never been hard work until yesterday. I bought an old truck, good for six metres they say and i have never had to lock the hubs on the cruiser so for 500 bucks i thought i couldn't go wrong, well the old girl seems to be able to get bogged if ya piss on the ground in front of it, stuck for 3 hours on completely flat ground i realized for 500 you don't get a jack and found out that when you never normally get bogged you don't carry a shovel three hours of digging with a blockbuster and packing face wedges from previous trees she was free, but i was rooted, so yeah i worked, couldn't even split the load just chucked her on whole, just how it sits in the yard still now...

So here,s the hardest load i have ever gotten...

View attachment 205092
View attachment 205093


----------



## ausneil 1

MattCrowe said:


> We have a bit of ground in the north that i have cut on for years, I know this is a working mans thread and to be honest where i cut has never been hard work until yesterday. I bought an old truck, good for six metres they say and i have never had to lock the hubs on the cruiser so for 500 bucks i thought i couldn't go wrong, well the old girl seems to be able to get bogged if ya piss on the ground in front of it, stuck for 3 hours on completely flat ground i realized for 500 you don't get a jack and found out that when you never normally get bogged you don't carry a shovel three hours of digging with a blockbuster and packing face wedges from previous trees she was free, but i was rooted, so yeah i worked, couldn't even split the load just chucked her on whole, just how it sits in the yard still now...
> 
> So here,s the hardest load i have ever gotten...
> 
> View attachment 205092
> View attachment 205093


 
Yep i can relate to that....


----------



## cowroy

MattCrowe said:


> So here,s the hardest load i have ever gotten...


 
I did the same thing the other day, but with 4 wheel drive. I never thought I would ever get my 1983 toyota 4x4 pickup stuck, but that is exactly what I did. I was out checking out some firewood a fella wants me to clean up for him. Luckily I wasn't too far from home so I just walked back(bout a mile) and got a tractor to pull it out.


----------



## cheeves

struggle said:


> This is the second tree. The strong wind kept me from dropping it perfectly into the drainage area but I got it pretty close for what I was working with. These two trees are the largest I have ever dropped. So it was kind of a big day for me. These were the last two trees of the day.
> 
> They sure thunder the ground when the hit.


The culmination of 80 years of chainsaw technology!


----------



## struggle

cheeves said:


> The culmination of 80 years of chainsaw technology!



and it is all good:msp_w00t:


----------



## NORMZILLA44

A couple healthy rounds in there Matt! I had a day like that once, but after getting stuck in the mud had to unload all the wood we just cut, and split. All for nothing, even threw snow chains on, and no go. Parmeters dad had to come with rope, and a snatch block. His dad was the one who cut that big redwood.


----------



## struggle

What to they do with the bark off one of those huge trees? Does it get turned into some type of bark mulch..just wondering.


----------



## NORMZILLA44

Struggle the mill I used to work at, sold the bark, chips, shavings whatevere. One thing about milling redwood there was zero waste. I am not sure what else was done with the bark, but thats what I remember.


----------



## struggle

In that picture it looks thick enough to burn in a wood stove not that it would be any good for it but appears dense.

I saw some show maybe modern marvels about wood processing and remember the bark striping machines but that was on small stuff where it cut/knocked bark off the tree after running it through cutter of sorts. 

Clearly that tree is not going through any machine like that. 

That would be impressive to see a log that size milled.


----------



## Mr. Bow Saw

Ash wood


----------



## NORMZILLA44

Thick bark, and real soft, strips away with a axe easy. Or spurs while climbing gotta be carefull. The mill I worked at milled some big ones, but would probably have to rip those with a chainsaw first.


----------



## NORMZILLA44

Mr. Bowsaw I love it, thats some big stuff. Heres another pic of John 160 feet up. in a Redwood.


----------



## Mr. Bow Saw

NORMZILLA44 said:


> Mr. Bowsaw I love it, thats some big stuff. Heres another pic of John 160 feet up. in a Redwood.


 
Cool but I can't see him.:wink2:


----------



## Mr. Bow Saw

The year was 1986,
I got a call from the Cemetery they wanted a price on removing abot 85 Eucalyptus
trees. The trees were along there property line on the other side of a 6ft fence.
They wanted the trees cut off at ground level. The trees were abot 4 to 8 feet in
from the fence. There was no access from the other side it droped down in to a
a natural strom drain. All around the trees were large bushes that they did not
want damaged. So to climb each tree and and lower all the limbs and wood down by
ropes. This would work but would smash down some of the bushes right by the trees
and they did not want this to happen. A crane that would work but cost to much and
they would not allow heavy equipment like that to drive on there lawns. 
So I got this idea. I went home and started drawing up my idea. When I was
at the Cemetery I took mesurements. The next day I turned in my bid.
Abot three days later they told me I got the job. Off to the steel yard I went to
get heavy duty 3x5 box tubing 1/4 thick and a few other steel items. In my
garage I built my tree catching stand. Cutting,grinding and welding and
in a few nights after work I had it done. This for me was exciting to try out
because if this worked well it was going to save so much time and make this
job very profitable. It would also make it easy to do. Some of these trees 
were close to 100ft tall. Chainsaws we were using 056, 064 stihl Super EZ
Super XL and Super XL925. This stand is 7ft 6inch tall, 6ft wide at the top,
Has a 10ft long arm with sharks teeth on the end.  
What we did was clamp the end with the sharks teeth to the tree with a
chain and binder. I took my little 59 chevy boom truck and hooked on to the
stand and pulled down on it to keep it from moving.
In every tree we would first put a rope in it to pull it over with.
After we fell the tree I would take the boom truck and lift the tree
off of the stand and saw it up.
This tree catching stand worked out very good. It was great.
I still have it but have not used it in over 20 years
Heres some pics there old and not real great.


----------



## Mr. Bow Saw




----------



## parrisw

My Doug Fir bark goes in the fire, creates an unbelieveable coal base.


----------



## Eccentric

NORMZILLA44 said:


> Struggle the mill I used to work at, sold the bark, chips, shavings whatevere. One thing about milling redwood there was zero waste. I am not sure what else was done with the bark, but thats what I remember.


 
Norm, did you work at the mill that used to be North of Cloverdale?


----------



## ausneil 1

NORMZILLA44 said:


> Mr. Bowsaw I love it, thats some big stuff. Heres another pic of John 160 feet up. in a Redwood.


 
I have no intension to do that norm, bloody unbeleivable.
How much training to be legal in that type of work.


----------



## cwalker

Mr. Bow Saw said:


> Ash wood






ahh the old fiskars should have that split up no problem.


----------



## Eccentric

Mr. Bow Saw said:


> Cool but I can't see him.:wink2:


 
He's way up there. Just below the canopy. Helps if you turn you head 90deg CC so you're looking at the tree 'up and down'. Follow the rope up 'til you hit green, then go back down a hair. He's slightly behind the stem. Skinny bugger. Strong as iron though.


----------



## Mr. Bow Saw

Eccentric said:


> He's way up there. Just below the canopy. Helps if you turn you head 90deg CC so you're looking at the tree 'up and down'. Follow the rope up 'til you hit green, then go back down a hair. He's slightly behind the stem. Skinny bugger. Strong as iron though.



Ok I see him now.:smile2:


----------



## Eccentric

Cliff you cleaned that up pretty well. Much easier to see John now.


----------



## NORMZILLA44

Mrbowsaw, that was an incredible invention, and story I sent you a REP, mt friend! Aaron I used to work at Berry's sawmill, good old green chain! Then went to work in the yard. Neil John is 31 now I think, and he has been at it for 20 years maybe more. He has been going to the wood's since he was in diapers. Started sawing, and climbing very young. My buddy is a contractor, and we ar going to work on getting legit. We do jobs for friends, and family, and there friends, and some others. Here is another couple pics.View attachment 205323
View attachment 205324
View attachment 205325


----------



## Mr. Bow Saw

NORMZILLA44 said:


> Mrbowsaw, that was an incredible invention, and story I sent you a REP, mt friend! Aaron I used to work at Berry's sawmill, good old green chain! Then went to work in the yard. Neil John is 31 now I think, and he has been at it for 20 years maybe more. He has been going to the wood's since he was in diapers. Started sawing, and climbing very young. My buddy is a contractor, and we ar going to work on getting legit. We do jobs for friends, and family, and there friends, and some others. Here is another couple pics.View attachment 205323
> View attachment 205324
> View attachment 205325


 
Thanks Norm. Cool pics.


----------



## NORMZILLA44

Coll pics, and a great frind. John parmeter. Yhe one of him in the tall skinny pine, he drove an hour, and ten minutes. Climbed a tree for me in the pouring rain. All for a 372 for me a very best friend.


----------



## NORMZILLA44

We also trade tree work for hunting rights on a few ranches.


----------



## ausneil 1

NORMZILLA44 said:


> We also trade tree work for hunting rights on a few ranches.



A lot of dogs for 1 pig mate,,, haha, good stuff, thats something i do when time is available and get them on the property my mill is on. Don't have pig dogs but do have a nice stainless ruger 77 in .223


----------



## struggle

Finsihed my last 80 acre tract of farm land clearing today. Funny thing was the leasing guy that farms the ground came out as I wanted hiim to make sure he was happy with everything I did and he was.

He spent more time contemplating taking down four large cottonwoods that were right on the field line that a combine would clearly hit as we had looked everyhitng over and I told him I would be half way down with them already in the time we sat waiting for him to make a choice. Dropped right in the drainge ditch so minimal clean up. 

On this job I for the first time used wedge method on few trees. Worked like a charm everytime. The one issue I had though is mine are actaull spliting wedges (steel) Will order plastic ones soon. Not much room for error with the chainsaw blade with those. 

Sorry no pictures. I was plain to tired to take any. The MS660 is just such a kick to run though them cottonwoods


----------



## procarbine2k1

struggle said:


> Finsihed my last 80 acre tract of farm land clearing today. Funny thing was the leasing guy that farms the ground came out as I wanted hiim to make sure he was happy with everything I did and he was.
> 
> He spent more time contemplating taking down four large cottonwoods that were right on the field line that a combine would clearly hit as we had looked everyhitng over and I told him I would be half way down with them already in the time we sat waiting for him to make a choice. Dropped right in the drainge ditch so minimal clean up.
> 
> On this job I for the first time used wedge method on few trees. Worked like a charm everytime. The one issue I had though is mine are actaull spliting wedges (steel) Will order plastic ones soon. Not much room for error with the chainsaw blade with those.
> 
> Sorry no pictures. I was plain to tired to take any. The MS660 is just such a kick to run though them cottonwoods



Yeah, those steel wedges dont cut nearly as nice as the plastic ones haha. I like the redhead wedges or the double taper.


----------



## procarbine2k1

procarbine2k1 said:


> Yeah, those steel wedges dont cut nearly as nice as the plastic ones haha. I like the redhead wedges or the double taper.



Looks like the double tapers are on sale... http://www.baileysonline.com/itemdetail.asp?item=DTW+A59&catID=


----------



## NORMZILLA44

Neil, the country and Boars we have, are unique. Definately not like on tv with one great dane, and flat fields LOL! We usually run 4, and if more of the gang comes we run more. All I can say its all mountain country, and steep, and rugged. Thes big boars are hard to shut down. LIke a hybrid still have alot of euro blood. Most of us run two catch dogs now. The pic with the redwood, and river doesn't do it justice we have lost the same Boar down there about 3-4 times. Always runs straight to the river steep! And about 2-3 miles deep in that canyon probably more. The one with the waterfall is about 40ft to the bottom, and that angel is the average terrain. My battle proven friends dont get excited about going there. Even a goat would have trouble.


----------



## ausneil 1

NORMZILLA44 said:


> Neil, the country and Boars we have, are unique. Definately not like on tv with one great dane, and flat fields LOL! We usually run 4, and if more of the gang comes we run more. All I can say its all mountain country, and steep, and rugged. Thes big boars are hard to shut down. LIke a hybrid still have alot of euro blood. Most of us run two catch dogs now. The pic with the redwood, and river doesn't do it justice we have lost the same Boar down there about 3-4 times. Always runs straight to the river steep! And about 2-3 miles deep in that canyon probably more. The one with the waterfall is about 40ft to the bottom, and that angel is the average terrain. My battle proven friends dont get excited about going there. Even a goat would have trouble.



I have no dou't about that norm, but its always good to have a giggle on such things. 
Hunting is hard work most times, except our western boys just lay their guns across bonnets and play long distance.
Main thing is its fun for the ones who choose to do it.

tried sending you a little rep but admin said to spread it around, maybe next time.


----------



## NORMZILLA44

LOL! And I have always had the utmost respect for mu aussie brothers. A rugged breed, country, pigs and dogs. Some of the mountain country I have seen in pics there, man oh man. LIke here not like on tv. LOL! This one was from this morning a real battle, and entangled in blackberry's. Im on the far left.


----------



## parrisw

Cool stuff Norm, I don't hunt but wish I did. Just wouldn't have the time for it these days. I remember going out with my dad when I was real young.


----------



## NORMZILLA44

Thanks Will, my two biggesst hobby's. My dog's and hunting, and my saw's and cutting My saw's have gained me friends like this site, money when times were tough. Hunting ranches. It is like I used to tell Jeanie when I needed a bull rope, or a saw its not just a hobby, but they really earn there keep. They constantly pay for themselves. Hell my dogs too, they put alot of real meat on the table for everyone.


----------



## Joe46

Just curious Norm, do you use rifles, pistols or both, and what calibers. Pig hunting looks like a blast. Did a little coon hunting with dogs MANY years ago.


----------



## NORMZILLA44

All three Joe, mainly we prefer 44-357 and a good old marlin 30-30. But mostly a good blade. My remington pump 30-06 has proven to be a great all around gun.


----------



## dave k

I've already posted a couple of these in F&L. Used my ported 390XP for it and if you want a laugh I put a vid of it up on youtube, TreeworkDK, it had a bad lean into another Beech so had to push the hinge to the last and pay attention ! We got some good milling timber out of it and a good load of fire wood out of this one and did another in the afternoon.


----------



## bergman 501

View attachment 205938
View attachment 205939


Norm---here are a couple from when we cut this oak down in my front yard. about 3' at the butt. (tree was dying) and of-course this is not me in the tree. It's a friend, and he is a pro.

You and arron worked at berry's s/m? so you know Bruce of course and Bill Tourady------Bill was one of my best friends growing up in caz. I also worked at the mill when it was in town on the plainer with Bill, and Bud Baswell was running it. Bud was a close friend also. good times----Kimble


----------



## NORMZILLA44

Dave, great stuff! Beautifull country, and saw! Nice trees man, Where are the Wiclow mouantains anyway? Bergman, is it Kim or Kimble? I worked at berry's, Bill was my boss, know him and Bruce very well. Bruce also helped out as a coach for our Catskinner wrestling team. Good old montgomery grammar school. Bud baswell know him too! He is driving truck for Dave dawson, at Razorback construction these days. Cool climbing, and Oak picture!


----------



## cheeves

NORMZILLA44 said:


> LOL! And I have always had the utmost respect for mu aussie brothers. A rugged breed, country, pigs and dogs. Some of the mountain country I have seen in pics there, man oh man. LIke here not like on tv. LOL! This one was from this morning a real battle, and entangled in blackberry's. Im on the far left.


Norm, Looks like a Hawaiian pig. Graduated from Iolani School in '68. Went out a few times with some Hawaiian guys and my Haole friend that I stayedwith( his family- originally from MN.) Some of those guys would actually just hunt with a spear from a tree!! Big time guts. I had a shotgun. Seems like the Hawaiian pigs were a little fatter. More food available and not as rough an environment maybe. Good score MY MAN!!! Bob


----------



## bergman 501

Norm------in caz I would be known as kim--(have to remember that) I remember as a kid packing out 2 pigs for Homer canelis on my chushman trairster at the age of about 14. homer was 2 yrs older than me--jerry's age. went to the caz get together and saw everybody i grew up with--george,fred,ken, jim parmeter and some others you probably know. hope i didn't high-jack this thread-----Kim


----------



## cheeves

*pig in HI*



NORMZILLA44 said:


> LOL! And I have always had the utmost respect for mu aussie brothers. A rugged breed, country, pigs and dogs. Some of the mountain country I have seen in pics there, man oh man. LIke here not like on tv. LOL! This one was from this morning a real battle, and entangled in blackberry's. Im on the far left.



View attachment 205997


----------



## bergman 501

hey Norm---I used to be a working man--can i post some pics of my saw's--------Kim---I remember when the ball field was dug out at montgomery--all the logger's had their cat's there------to bad no Digital camera's then!


----------



## Eccentric

bergman 501 said:


> View attachment 205938
> View attachment 205939
> 
> 
> Norm---here are a couple from when we cut this oak down in my front yard. about 3' at the butt. (tree was dying) and of-course this is not me in the tree. It's a friend, and he is a pro.
> 
> You and arron worked at berry's s/m? so you know Bruce of course and Bill Tourady------Bill was one of my best friends growing up in caz. I also worked at the mill when it was in town on the plainer with Bill, and Bud Baswell was running it. Bud was a close friend also. good times----Kimble



I didn't work at that mill Kimble. Just used to drive by it. Grew up in the rural area between Sebastopol, Petaluma, and Cotati.


----------



## struggle

bergman 501 said:


> View attachment 205938
> View attachment 205939
> 
> 
> Norm---here are a couple from when we cut this oak down in my front yard. about 3' at the butt. (tree was dying) and of-course this is not me in the tree. It's a friend, and he is a pro.
> 
> You and arron worked at berry's s/m? so you know Bruce of course and Bill Tourady------Bill was one of my best friends growing up in caz. I also worked at the mill when it was in town on the plainer with Bill, and Bud Baswell was running it. Bud was a close friend also. good times----Kimble



At what point do the climbers call off climbing a tree with that type of lean and the fact it died of dieseas. You just get a gut feeling on your way up to not go any further. Knock as you go for soundness?

That looks spooky to me:eek2:


----------



## NORMZILLA44

Bob great stuff, nice pig! Must be the sugar cane LOL! Kim I know Homer real well, great guy! That would be a great picture to get ahold of, the field digout. The Duncans mill's general store believe it or not, used to have some of the best pictures around, of our area. Man I wanted them bad! Even had one of Black bart, when they caught up with him. All kinds of good stuff, great redwood pics too! Of course you can post pics! Struggle got a first name? Climbing is a special art, seen alot of em, lotta inexperienced ones, shiaty ones, hackers! Dangerous ones, and few great-really good ones that have really impressed me. Im am lucky to have such a great friend like John, we have learned alot from each other. Tree wise me more from him.Seen alot of guys talk the talk, and John usually had to bail them out or we did the job. He's the real Mccoy! Takes alot of experience, you size it up look at it from all angles. Yeah definately feel it out look for any hazards or defect's. Some rotten stuff yeah you just cant climb, we had dead tan oak's on a job, and they were dicey! Anywhere from 12-24 inches 60-100 ft. Some of the tallest staraight ones Ive ever seen, trying to grow up into the sun through neighbooring trees. John had to swing in on a few from the soundest one's. The last two were the worst, he had to swing over from a neighbooring redwood, about 70ft up. Aaron good to see ya around!


----------



## struggle

NORMZILLA44 said:


> Bob great stuff, nice pig! Must be the sugar cane LOL! Kim I know Homer real well, great guy! That would be a great picture to get ahold of, the field digout. The Duncans mill's general store believe it or not, used to have some of the best pictures around, of our area. Man I wanted them bad! Even had one of Black bart, when they caught up with him. All kinds of good stuff, great redwood pics too! Of course you can post pics! Struggle got a first name? Climbing is a special art, seen alot of em, lotta inexperienced ones, shiaty ones, hackers! Dangerous ones, and few great-really good ones that have really impressed me. Im am lucky to have such a great friend like John, we have learned alot from each other. Tree wise me more from him.Seen alot of guys talk the talk, and John usually had to bail them out or we did the job. He's the real Mccoy! Takes alot of experience, you size it up look at it from all angles. Yeah definately feel it out look for any hazards or defect's. Some rotten stuff yeah you just cant climb, we had dead tan oak's on a job, and they were dicey! Anywhere from 12-24 inches 60-100 ft. Some of the tallest staraight ones Ive ever seen, trying to grow up into the sun through neighbooring trees. John had to swing in on a few from the soundest one's. The last two were the worst, he had to swing over from a neighbooring redwood, about 70ft up. Aaron good to see ya around!



The only people I could get any climbing learning from would be my lineman father and climbing poles would be far different from a tree. Also I would want to lose a few lbs before doing it. Almost all the tree work I have seen done around here is from a bucket. I am sure someone probably still does it but not very many in these parts. 

Shane


----------



## NORMZILLA44

Shane, a pole would be a good starter for basics, with spurs, and flipline for sure, and yes after a little of that trees are alot different, but mastering the basics are important. We are schooling a good friend, and partner currently. Jesus Ill post a pic of our last job. The one where John was 160 feet up the redwood. We got Jesus a ways up a neighbooring fir tree. He has alot of natural skill, and ability. The major tree companies here use bucket trucks, as much as the can. So do we at the county road dept, where I work, and we do alot of tree work.


----------



## bergman 501

Shane---this was the first year the big oak didn't have any leaves on it. the smaller one was in worse condition. my tree guy wanted to take it down as soon as possible, while it was still in good shape. next year he probably wouldn't have climbed it. couldn't just fall it, would have taken out a bunch of small stuff. I spent 30yrs climbing poles for the phone comp. trees are very different as i have been up a few over the yrs, and not real high ones. didn't enjoy it much.


----------



## Eccentric

I'd cut from a bucket.....................but you're not going to get me to climb more than about 6' up a tree.........................and that's if you're REAL persuasive. I have an arborist buddy who has since moved to southern Oregon. He climbs like a freakin' monkey, and has been a professional for almost 30 years. Skinny and strong like John P. too. They can have that "fun". It's not for me. I'll stay on the ground and buck up stuff, fix saws, and run equipment......


----------



## parrisw

Climbing a tree with a saw is definitely a whole different ballgame.


----------



## Mr. Bow Saw

A few years ago.

This is me up in a eucalyptus tree. I was getting ready to rope some limbs down.
This was at a bank in Pasadena. The limbs were over the top of there bank and they
wanted the tree cut back away from the roof.







This is one my guys that worked for me up in this eucalyptus tree.
The cemetery we were working at wanted the tree topped.






This is one of my brothers that work for me for a while up this eucalyptus tree.
This tree is was growing over the top of a Large water tank at the cemetery.
They wanted the tree cut down. You can see a piece of wood falling.
This tree was growing on the side of hill above the water tank.
The Water tank is about 30 ft lower then the bottom of this pic.


----------



## NORMZILLA44

Ive been here long enough, and feel silly anymore going by site names, so Mrbowsaw what is youre name? That is very impressive, and great pictures! And as you know Euacalyptus are not easy to climb. Awesome very impressed


----------



## Brian13

Mr. Bow Saw said:


> A few years ago.
> 
> This is me up in a eucalyptus tree. I was getting ready to rope some limbs down.
> This was at a bank in Pasadena. The limbs were over the top of there bank and they
> wanted the tree cut back away from the roof.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is one my guys that worked for me up in this eucalyptus tree.
> The cemetery we were working at wanted the tree topped.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is one of my brothers that work for me for a while up this eucalyptus tree.
> This tree is was growing over the top of a Large water tank at the cemetery.
> They wanted the tree cut down. You can see a piece of wood falling.
> This tree was growing on the side of hill above the water tank.
> The Water tank is about 30 ft lower then the bottom of this pic.



Real nice!!!! I hope to be able to climb like that someday. Right now, dont think I could let go of the tree long enough to make a cut LOL.


----------



## NORMZILLA44

Are you started on climbing Brian?


----------



## Brian13

Just started, most all on my own. I had a friend that I met on here that lives locally come help me with that pine tree I posed pics of, and give me a run down on how it works. After that I bought the rest of the gear I needed, and have been climbing trees at my parents when time allows. Been trying to get a job dragging brush for somebody, but havnt had any luck. I am already a full time Fire Fighter, and those that are looking for someone on the ground want full time, and those that would work with my schedule want experienced climbers. So for now I am practicing on my own. I understand the basics, just have no confidence. Need some time with climbers. It amazes me watching a good climber in a tree.


----------



## NORMZILLA44

You got the right attitude, and thats huge. Being with a good climber is key. You will get more confident each time out. We are working with one of our good friend's now. My friend John is schooling him. To bad you werent closer, you could meet up with us, and help on some jobs. Posted pics before, but Ill put em up for you John 160ft up a redwood. The one topping he is 100 ft up in a fir tree. Keep in touch you need help ever just ask Norm.....View attachment 206209
View attachment 206210
View attachment 206211


----------



## jimdad07

A few trees I took down in the spring clearing a building lot for someone. Haven't been able to d much felling since:msp_sad:.


----------



## NORMZILLA44

Nice pics Jim, and good face on that stump. Looks like you have a good saw arsenal. Poulan in the pic eh not listed? Seen one before of that model.


----------



## parrisw

A small remodeling job I went out to a while ago.

The tree didn't like the way this garage looked.


----------



## jimdad07

NORMZILLA44 said:


> Nice pics Jim, and good face on that stump. Looks like you have a good saw arsenal. Poulan in the pic eh not listed? Seen one before of that model.



I sold that one and my ported 044 to buy this:







I miss that PP 415, it had a full wrap handle and it cut like a dream. Very hefty for the displacement. The 044 is also missed but those are easy to find around here, the 9010 is not easy to find and the best part of it is that I got it brand new at cost from my Dolmar dealer who is also a good friend of mine.


----------



## Mr. Bow Saw

NORMZILLA44 said:


> Ive been here long enough, and feel silly anymore going by site names, so Mrbowsaw what is youre name? That is very impressive, and great pictures! And as you know Euacalyptus are not easy to climb. Awesome very impressed





Brian13 said:


> Real nice!!!! I hope to be able to climb like that someday. Right now, dont think I could let go of the tree long enough to make a cut LOL.



Thanks.:msp_smile:

My name is Cliff.


----------



## Mr. Bow Saw

There was always some work to be done at the Cemetery. :smile2:

Italian stone pine.


----------



## NORMZILLA44

Will, I had some clean up like that before. Saw some firs where I grew up split a couple houses in two, more than once. Jim youre right you can find a 044, but bet its missed. You pretty happy with the 9010, I always was curious, good looking saw. Liked the big solo 694 I think? Almost grabbed one from bailey's. Right on Cliff Nice tree work everybody, thats my cup of tea:biggrinbounce2: See you guys tommorow night


----------



## jimdad07

NORMZILLA44 said:


> Will, I had some clean up like that before. Saw some firs where I grew up split a couple houses in two, more than once. Jim youre right you can find a 044, but bet its missed. You pretty happy with the 9010, I always was curious, good looking saw. Liked the big solo 694 I think? Almost grabbed one from bailey's. Right on Cliff Nice tree work everybody, thats my cup of tea:biggrinbounce2: See you guys tommorow night



Same saw, Dolmar made them for Solo. Looks like Dolmar made a few models for Solo.


----------



## Brian13

NORMZILLA44 said:


> You got the right attitude, and thats huge. Being with a good climber is key. You will get more confident each time out. We are working with one of our good friend's now. My friend John is schooling him. To bad you werent closer, you could meet up with us, and help on some jobs. Posted pics before, but Ill put em up for you John 160ft up a redwood. The one topping he is 100 ft up in a fir tree. Keep in touch you need help ever just ask Norm.....View attachment 206209
> View attachment 206210
> View attachment 206211



Thanks!! Thats the hardest part about doing this on my own, confidence comes very slowly. Always have that thought in the back of my head, "am I doing this right?". For now I just dont go very high, no more than 10-15ft, unless its straight up and down and I can use the spikes. Right now I am selling one of my bicycles, and rather than getting the AR-15 I was planning, I am going to get the working climber series. Probably a second climb line and a rigging kit as well. As far as being closer, I dont think I could be much farther and still be in the states LOL.


----------



## NORMZILLA44

Cliff, that tree is huge, man you took great pic's. All I can say is if you are as handy with a saw as you are with that camera. No tree stands a chance! Jim I was always wanting to try either we mentioned. And almost grabbed the 694, on a baileys closeout, wish I could have. Brian right on! We got Our buddy Jesus the basic climbing kit out of Bailey's he loves it, cant beat the price. Keep at it buddy smart to stay low, you will get there. Get ahold of me anytime, we have been doing it for awhile if you ever need help.


----------



## Mr. Bow Saw

Thanks Norm.

Splitting up some dry Cedar that came in today.


----------



## 2dogs

Cliff what kind of cedar is that? I'm used to incense cedar with thicker and softer bark.

Cedar stuck on an old log bridge.


----------



## Brian13

NORMZILLA44 said:


> Cliff, that tree is huge, man you took great pic's. All I can say is if you are as handy with a saw as you are with that camera. No tree stands a chance! Jim I was always wanting to try either we mentioned. And almost grabbed the 694, on a baileys closeout, wish I could have. Brian right on! We got Our buddy Jesus the basic climbing kit out of Bailey's he loves it, cant beat the price. Keep at it buddy smart to stay low, you will get there. Get ahold of me anytime, we have been doing it for awhile if you ever need help.



Thaks!! Will do, for now its all for fun. Would like to make it a source of income someday though:msp_thumbsup:.


----------



## Mr. Bow Saw

2dogs said:


> Cliff what kind of cedar is that? I'm used to incense cedar with thicker and softer bark.



Its deador cedar.


----------



## 2dogs

Mr. Bow Saw said:


> Its deador cedar.



Acck! I should have recognised that! Thanks BTW.


----------



## jimdad07

NORMZILLA44 said:


> Cliff, that tree is huge, man you took great pic's. All I can say is if you are as handy with a saw as you are with that camera. No tree stands a chance! Jim I was always wanting to try either we mentioned. And almost grabbed the 694, on a baileys closeout, wish I could have. Brian right on! We got Our buddy Jesus the basic climbing kit out of Bailey's he loves it, cant beat the price. Keep at it buddy smart to stay low, you will get there. Get ahold of me anytime, we have been doing it for awhile if you ever need help.



You have a good thread going here, it reminds me of the Sure is quiet in here thread that I am on most of the time. Nice to see more threads like this popping up without all of the infighting and bs that was starting to become the norm here (no pun intended). Kind of what this place was supposed to be to begin with. Just guys sharing saw info and swapping saw related stories. Good job Norm!


----------



## NORMZILLA44

Thanks' brother's! I love all the pic's, and tales live for it really. My small band of best friends where I live, well I like to think we live a charmed life. Not many weekend's go by we aren't cutting, firewood trees, a side job. Or running the dog's after a big boar. Alot of days we do it all in one day. I started the 2101 thread, and the redwwod god's country, and this one Jim in hopes of such. We could have a nice band of fellow's, and friend's who have alot in common, and share storie's, and pics, of Salt springs Island, or redwood country, Cedar, Oak's Euacalyptus. Saw's whatever Just real people who do real stuff, and really care. Thanks for the real kind words Jim, and thank's my friend's. Norm.......


----------



## bergman 501

*from a tree------*

my Dads brother carved (whittled) this chain back in the late 60's --34 links. always wondered how long it took him. the Homelite ez is a 

1956-57. my dad had one just like it back in 57. the old mac-300 was sitting in my neighbor yard for 25yrs (he called it yard art) this was my first c/saw restore. did some dirt bikes restores and cars over the yrs.









View attachment 206686
View attachment 206687
View attachment 206688


----------



## NORMZILLA44

Wow, great picture's and nice country Kimble. Those two saws look brand new, great job! Clean garage too sweet!


----------



## Mr. Bow Saw

bergman 501 said:


> my Dads brother carved (whittled) this chain back in the late 60's --34 links. always wondered how long it took him. the Homelite ez is a
> 
> 1956-57. my dad had one just like it back in 57. the old mac-300 was sitting in my neighbor yard for 25yrs (he called it yard art) this was my first c/saw restore. did some dirt bikes restores and cars over the yrs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 206686
> View attachment 206687
> View attachment 206688



Nice pics Kimble. 

My Dad used to do some carving. I remember seeing a short piece of chain
he carved out of wood. He did other carving too.


----------



## NORMZILLA44

Doesn't that Mac almost look like new?


----------



## cheeves

NORMZILLA44 said:


> Doesn't that Mac almost look like new?



That's when Americans made a chainsaw Norm!!! BEAUTIFUL!!


----------



## NORMZILLA44

For sure Bob, brings back memories I am young but caught the last run of em, and gotta run some of the old guys too.


----------



## jimdad07

Hello gents. Been getting saws ready to go for some big tree work in the morning, bout 4' diameter poplars. Wife's uncle is letting me keep all the logs for my mill. Going to be building a new shop so the wood will be welcome. Poplar is not ideal for building but it is what i have for free and it is fairly strong if quarter sawn. Those are some good looking old saws up above.


----------



## NORMZILLA44

Awesome Jim! Would have been here sooner, but site was acting up. Man I love tree work try and get as many side jobs, as we can. 4 foot that is some healty stuff, you have help? Be carefull my friend.


----------



## cheeves

jimdad07 said:


> Hello gents. Been getting saws ready to go for some big tree work in the morning, bout 4' diameter poplars. Wife's uncle is letting me keep all the logs for my mill. Going to be building a new shop so the wood will be welcome. Poplar is not ideal for building but it is what i have for free and it is fairly strong if quarter sawn. Those are some good looking old saws up above.


Purple poplar in Ohio when it really dried out would get hard as a rock. They use it for house siding out there. I had a cherry '65 Ford truck I used for firewood that had a poplar bed. Rolled down the hill in my back yard with a big load of ash on it. Smashed to hell. Yelled like a banshee. My poplar story.


----------



## NORMZILLA44

Bob that's a sad story man, bummer. Jim let us know how it went, and when you get home safe.


----------



## bergman 501

this isn't being cut down, but just like the pic-------View attachment 206831


----------



## NORMZILLA44

Very nice Kimble! Awesome tree.View attachment 206887
View attachment 206888
I went through my shed today, cleaned it up and fire all my saw's up. Didn't realize I had 11 now.


----------



## jimdad07

Here's what I did today. Took the smaller one down all the way to the ground, it was 4' diameter and solid all the way to the ground. Quarter sawed the trunk on this one so I can get it on the mill. There's a bunch of pics in this one.


----------



## jimdad07




----------



## jimdad07

Here's some of the limb logs that I took home on a hay wagon and a pic of my wife's uncle and I on the stump of the smaller tree.


----------



## NORMZILLA44

Bravo Very nice Jim glad youre back safe brother, awesome picture's. I love the one with you guy's standing on the stump, you should frame that, great picture. Who was that with you?


----------



## jimdad07

NORMZILLA44 said:


> Bravo Very nice Jim glad youre back safe brother, awesome picture's. I love the one with you guy's standing on the stump, you should frame that, great picture. Who was that with you?



That's my wife's uncle. Pretty good guy. He is letting me take all of the logs for my mill so I can build my new shop. There is enough wood between those two trees to do it too. I am very happy about it. Those are the biggest trees I have ever taken down.


----------



## NORMZILLA44

Awesome, good size I love tree job's, and takedowns especially big one's. Love the look of that 9010 too!


----------



## cowroy

Not doin this for money just for the firewood but here is a little tree I'm workin on right now.


----------



## paccity

cowroy said:


> Not doin this for money just for the firewood but here is a little tree I'm workin on right now.



like that toy. miss my 83 . i see you have a 84 up bed on it.


----------



## cowroy

paccity said:


> like that toy. miss my 83 .



Good eye on the year. It is a great runner, and has a lot of torque for a 4cyl. It will still run 70+ miles an hour with this kinda load on it. I'm never in that big of hurry so it doesn't see much over 55mph anytime. I had to sacrifice some wood room for the little toolbox but it was worth it to have a place to lock up my saws.


----------



## eat a peach

*last job*

small job at a lake lot 3 trees inside concrete drive. 2 sweet gum one elmView attachment 207231


----------



## eat a peach

View attachment 207236
View attachment 207237
View attachment 207238
View attachment 207239
View attachment 207240


----------



## eat a peach

View attachment 207241
View attachment 207242
View attachment 207243
View attachment 207244
View attachment 207245
a little windy that day ,kinda tough.By tough I mean 70 degrees and all I could see was 20,00acres of water and I had to work. The best fishing down here is in the winter ,about 55-60 average temp.


----------



## jimdad07

eat a peach said:


> View attachment 207241
> View attachment 207242
> View attachment 207243
> View attachment 207244
> View attachment 207245
> a little windy that day ,kinda tough.By tough I mean 70 degrees and all I could see was 20,00acres of water and I had to work. The best fishing down here is in the winter ,about 55-60 average temp.



Nice work, hat's off to you climbers.


----------



## RVALUE

NORMZILLA44 said:


> A place where we can all share real job's, stories, pic's. Working saw, and cutting tales. The woods or suburbs. Tree jobs logging, working men, and saws!



Nice photos.



I have a question: Why do they top those tall trees in the woods, when they are logging?

To lower the chance of splintering the top log?


----------



## eat a peach

jimdad07 said:


> Nice work, hat's off to you climbers.


Got a little mexican buddy ,he's real good at dropping smaller limbs where you want them. Sure saves on time and money when you don't have to rope all of it.:msp_thumbup:


----------



## NORMZILLA44

Cowroy, nice toyata, miss mine to Pac. I like youre fiskar splitting mall I have the fiskars axe. Love it! Jim climbing is an art for sure, my buddy John impresses me on every job. Eat a peach good stuff dude! Nice pics, and a beautifull house. Rvalue in our case we top em if we dont have ebough layout, in the woods or on a lot. Even in tight quarters at a tree job, we can get the tops out, and chunk it out, or fall the stems, or whats left. Never seen any really topped for logging, just on tv really. Unless maybe it will snag in another tree.


----------



## NORMZILLA44

Working on the hunting ranches.


----------



## Mr. Bow Saw

I got two loads of Eucalyptus wood in today free. :smile2:


----------



## NORMZILLA44

Third load coming to my house Cliff? LOL! I love Eucalyptus man that stuff is worth the extra, tough cutting, and splitting, as good as it burns. Heavy too first burned it last year, the new road yard I have been in fortunately Euc's come down in the storms, and end up in my wood pile


----------



## Rounder

Pic of the boys shoveling out this morning. Truck shuffling. We got to go for a hike to get to the strip. Howdy Norm - Sam


View attachment 207726


----------



## NORMZILLA44

Glad to hear from ya Sam! Great picture, bet you were wanting a grader or blade truck eh? Take care man.


----------



## Rounder

NORMZILLA44 said:


> Glad to hear from ya Sam! Great picture, bet you were wanting a grader or blade truck eh? Take care man.



The grader made it up to us by the time we packed out. 4x4, first gear, and lots of throttle on the way in. Too cold to be fooling with chains. Later on-

View attachment 207735


----------



## NORMZILLA44

Montana is a different kind of cold. Went there all the time as a kid to see my family. Alway's wanted a white Christmas. I played in the snow for an hour or two, and then watched the snowflakes from inside, looking out the window, and enjoying a warm fire. Havre used to get weather like antartica. Man Sam, that takes a tough breed for that weather.


----------



## AUSSIE1

Mr. Bow Saw said:


> I got two loads of Eucalyptus wood in today free. :smile2:



That muck looks familiar Mr Bow!

When I scrolled up I thought MCW had been in here!


----------



## NORMZILLA44

I thought the same at first, looked like an Aussie pic! Awesome load of wood


----------



## eat a peach

mtsamloggit said:


> Pic of the boys shoveling out this morning. Truck shuffling. We got to go for a hike to get to the strip. Howdy Norm - Sam
> 
> 
> View attachment 207726


 I worked in Billings in Jan but it sure wasn't cutting wood. you are a better man than me. I helped cut firewood for a church group to give to needy folks yesterday,it was about 38 when we started and about 50 when done . Oh yeah they were complaining about wind lol. A lot of senior guys helping though.


----------



## NORMZILLA44

Thats good stuff, and for a good cause. Yeah for sure Sam knows what cold is!


----------



## Joe46

My late BIL was born and raised in Havre. Said he walked to school one time when it was -58. Must have been in the early to mid 1950's.


----------



## NORMZILLA44

Sorry to hear about a passing Joe. He must have known my mom she was born, and raised there, and her whole family.


----------



## Rounder

Joe46 said:


> My late BIL was born and raised in Havre. Said he walked to school one time when it was -58. Must have been in the early to mid 1950's.



Folks on the Hi-Line are pretty tough.....it's a cold SOB over there. Too cold for me.


----------



## NORMZILLA44

I already know it's to cold for me. Must be alot more work logging in the snow. What time of year do you guy's usually get shut down in the wood's Sam? Certain month or time of year like around here?


----------



## Rounder

NORMZILLA44 said:


> I already know it's to cold for me. Must be alot more work logging in the snow. What time of year do you guy's usually get shut down in the wood's Sam? Certain month or time of year like around here?



We work straight through Norm, don't have to worry about getting mudded out with the yarders. Going on 3 years straight more or less for me at the moment. Hard living, but work is work - Sam


----------



## NORMZILLA44

Wow, you guy's are a tough breed brother Yep work is work, and when I was younger, there was not a whole lot of it in Montana. Hats off to you Sam.


----------



## NORMZILLA44

Helping our friend Steve, also the owner of one of our hunting ranche's, summer before last. Clear some madrone's. He was building a driveway to his ranch. After some hard cutting for the day, Jesus and I were pretty tire'd, but I aske'd my good buddy Jesus if, he thought he had enough energy to go for a evening deer hunt. I got a nice 3x3 buck.


----------



## NORMZILLA44

My buck.


----------



## parrisw

Nice buck!


----------



## cheeves

NORMZILLA44 said:


> Helping our friend Steve, also the owner of one of our hunting ranche's, summer before last. Clear some madrone's. He was building a driveway to his ranch. After some hard cutting for the day, Jesus and I were pretty tire'd, but I aske'd my good buddy Jesus if, he thought he had enough energy to go for a evening deer hunt. I got a nice 3x3 buck.



Butt end looks a little like beech. How does that stuff burn? And coals? Very nice!!


----------



## ausneil 1

NORMZILLA44 said:


> Helping our friend Steve, also the owner of one of our hunting ranche's, summer before last. Clear some madrone's. He was building a driveway to his ranch. After some hard cutting for the day, Jesus and I were pretty tire'd, but I aske'd my good buddy Jesus if, he thought he had enough energy to go for a evening deer hunt. I got a nice 3x3 buck.





That wood is different to ours by streets, kinda like our rainforest softwoods which are locked up.
like the d5 cat, a lot of those working out here today


nice animal in the other pics, we do have some deer around these parts but mostly fallow with some russa if lucky enough to spot one.


----------



## Eccentric

NORMZILLA44 said:


> Helping our friend Steve, also the owner of one of our hunting ranche's, summer before last. Clear some madrone's. He was building a driveway to his ranch. After some hard cutting for the day, Jesus and I were pretty tire'd, but I aske'd my good buddy Jesus if, he thought he had enough energy to go for a evening deer hunt. I got a nice 3x3 buck.





NORMZILLA44 said:


> My buck.



Good job, and a nice buck Norm. I like those Remington pump guns. Very handy. They share some parts and such with the 870 shotguns too. LMK if you ever need any work done on it.



cheeves said:


> Butt end looks a little like beech. How does that stuff burn? And coals? Very nice!!



That Madrone is DENSE, heavy, hard stuff. It's best to throw in a fire after you've got some coals down already. Burns HOT, and leaves good coals. You have to be careful with it, as it'll overheat and warp as stove if you stoke it with too much Madrone and let it get too much oxygen. Seen that before.....


----------



## NORMZILLA44

Thank's fella's, those blacktail's probably look familler to you Will. Aaron is dead on with that Madrone, burn's real good, and hot, minimal ash. BTU"S up there with, or more than Eucalyptus. Split's easy. To be honest, that is the biggest buck I ever got. I love my 7600 Aaron, and it's a 30-06 You guy's will like this, I have no garage, and until I can be a working man, who actually get's money. I have to settle for a rubbermaid shed, for the saw's. It has been a lifesaver though. Neil that dozer picture'd earlier is one of three, he has a nice d-8, and then this one I picture'd nickname fat allis. Has a 22, or 24 foot blade I forget, but it is impressive. Here also is my hardworking ranger with 260k for mileage. Almost all mountain, tree job, woodcutting, boar huntign mile's. Trie'd and true


----------



## Joe46

Very nice Blacktail Norm! Congrats! Nice old Fiat Allis, also.


----------



## NORMZILLA44

Thank's Joe You almost need a step ladder, just to climb up on the track of that dozer.


----------



## parrisw

NORMZILLA44 said:


> Thank's fella's, those blacktail's probably look familler to you Will. Aaron is dead on with that Madrone, burn's real good, and hot, minimal ash. BTU"S up there with, or more than Eucalyptus. Split's easy. To be honest, that is the biggest buck I ever got. I love my 7600 Aaron, and it's a 30-06 You guy's will like this, I have no garage, and until I can be a working man, who actually get's money. I have to settle for a rubbermaid shed, for the saw's. It has been a lifesaver though. Neil that dozer picture'd earlier is one of three, he has a nice d-8, and then this one I picture'd nickname fat allis. Has a 22, or 24 foot blade I forget, but it is impressive. Here also is my hardworking ranger with 260k for mileage. Almost all mountain, tree job, woodcutting, boar huntign mile's. Trie'd and true



I have the exact same shed Norm. But just gardening stuff in it, no saws.


----------



## NORMZILLA44

I sure would love a real shop someday Will, but for know it has to do. We have four of them in the yard, and they have been real handy.


----------



## bergman 501

This guy was in my back yard a year ago--would not back down from me yelling and waving my arms---22 shot (not at him) sent him running------biggest i have seen around my place------View attachment 208879


----------



## NORMZILLA44

Nice buck Kimble! I have a few that come in the yard. Kinda like seeing em, my dog's don't like em, and are traine'd not to chase em, and hog's only. My neighboor doesn't get out like I do to hunt, and look's for the buck's by my mail box LOL!


----------



## NORMZILLA44

You guy's may get a kick out of this. I let her go unharmed. In Moraga


----------



## Eccentric

NORMZILLA44 said:


> You guy's may get a kick out of this. I let her go unharmed. In Moraga



Years ago, one of my hunting bud's grabbed a little squeaker like that hiding by the gate of the hunting property we used to go to on Anapolis Road. He raised her to an adult. He'd planned on breeding her. I need to call him to find out what happened with that sow. Last time I saw her, she was at least 200 pounds. A bit bigger than the little stinker we grabbed back in 2005 or so...


----------



## NORMZILLA44

Nice! You still hunt there Aaron? I got a spot by the Odion Budhist temple.


----------



## Eccentric

NORMZILLA44 said:


> Nice! You still hunt there Aaron? I got a spot by the Odion Budhist temple.



Unfortunately no Norm. I'm good friends with a guy who's buddies with the guy that *was* running the ranch for the owner. *That* guy (not my friend) pissed off the owner somehow (I don't have the details) and got the boot. The whole club collapsed from what I understand. I haven't been on that ranch since 2007 or so. My friend had been doing road and clearing work in exchange for club membership (like what you've been doing with your ranches), but that connection died when the other fellow got booted out. Too bad. It was a a ranch thick with pigs. Killer terrain though. Some damn dope growing trespassers to deal with from time to time too. Gullies, rain, redwoods, and pigs. No dog hunting though. Just spot and stalk. They were so thick in there that you had a good chance of getting into pigs if you beat your body a bit...


----------



## pioneerguy600

NORMZILLA44 said:


> Thank's Joe You almost need a step ladder, just to climb up on the track of that dozer.



That is a fairly big dozer, looks like a AC ,HD21A. Real nice older dozer likely has the GM Jimmy engine.


----------



## NORMZILLA44

Yep Aaron, that suck's on the luck. When I was starting dog's, and Boar hunting in my teen's, I had ton's of friend's I thought. Because they all wanted to hunt with me. We have kept a narrow margin over the year's. It work's alot better that way. So many people are just in it for themselve's. I have met alot of guy's who don't respect the wood's or there dog's. Almost a couple fist fight's early on. I have learned to read people, and what personalitie's mix. And some guy's just don't fit in to a group. Jerry I am not sure on the engine, but that thing is a monster, and impressive when you walk up to it. The owner has two ranche's we hunt, and the dozer is stuck in the bay area. He can't haul it back to his other ranch near the coast, in the hill's by where I grew up, because of the size, and weight. It would have to be dismantled.


----------



## bergman 501

here is a pic to keep this thread going. it's a bad pic, but look close and you will see my saw setup on my bike. sense the forest service won't clear trails after the winter snow with downed trees, some of us do the duty.

View attachment 209195
View attachment 209198
View attachment 209199


----------



## NORMZILLA44

Good stuff Kimble, and thank's for the jump start LOL! Nice motorcyles too! I dont think Aaron like's bike's, because they didn't offer kart engine's:hmm3grin2orange: Had some nice yellow one's though! Today my friend's the working man was stuck doing traffic control. I was just past the small town of Bodega, near the cemetary, and hwy 1. We were in a nice Eacalyptugrove that I appreciated all day. I did fantasize about whidling some up for firewood Had to settle for some limbing with the pole saw


----------



## slowp

Hah! This has gone far enough. Time for some diversity.

Here's a working dog.
View attachment 209310


A working grandma.
View attachment 209312


And, so the thread is on track, some working guys rigging up a stump for a skyline anchor. 
View attachment 209311


----------



## NORMZILLA44

slowp said:


> Hah! This has gone far enough. Time for some diversity.
> 
> Here's a working dog.
> View attachment 209310
> 
> 
> A working grandma.
> View attachment 209312
> 
> 
> And, so the thread is on track, some working guys rigging up a stump for a skyline anchor.
> View attachment 209311


 Very nice! Awesome dog, and you know I love dog's. Like the purple scabbard, what was the saw you were holding in the pic? That was some rigging indeed, almost need to number the line's eh? LOL! CO-ed is alwya's fine with me!


----------



## slowp

NORMZILLA44 said:


> Very nice! Awesome dog, and you know I love dog's. Like the purple scabbard, what was the saw you were holding in the pic? That was some rigging indeed, almost need to number the line's eh? LOL! CO-ed is alwya's fine with me!



The grandma is not me. She is running a 360 which was a gift from her husband. He doesn't like her to run his saws. She does a lot of work on their place, I sometimes help. 

Lately, I've been thinning out a limblocked Doug fir patch, and she stands by or limbs the trees. I think she could fall better than I can, but she draws the line at falling. Our project is on hold due to skiing. 

Her husband calls us "2 Wimmen Logging."


----------



## NORMZILLA44

slowp said:


> The grandma is not me. She is running a 360 which was a gift from her husband. He doesn't like her to run his saws. She does a lot of work on their place, I sometimes help.
> 
> Lately, I've been thinning out a limblocked Doug fir patch, and she stands by or limbs the trees. I think she could fall better than I can, but she draws the line at falling. Our project is on hold due to skiing.
> 
> Her husband calls us "2 Wimmen Logging."


 Great stuff, like to see more pic's, of your'e adventure's, and the scenery out your'e way.


----------



## slowp

NORMZILLA44 said:


> Great stuff, like to see more pic's, of your'e adventure's, and the scenery out your'e way.





Look at posts on the Forestry and Logging forum. I won't have many more pics of logging. I retired. There will be some action at the Grandma's place but it will be mechanized. 

I did have a nice office though.













View attachment 209473
View attachment 209474
View attachment 209475


----------



## SPDRMNKY

*pasture reclaimation this fall*

All pics from about the same spot

Here's the start of the job






Here's a couple in progress...











And here's the end...
(no, I didn't have this feature on my camera when I started the job...sorry)






No pics of me or the saws...can't get the skidloader to hold the camera...he's all thumbs with that thing.

cheers!


----------



## NORMZILLA44

Will do Slowp, good pics'! You too Spidermonkey! Well today, I worke'd ona 028, it's my first fixer upper seller. I had already done the fuel line, and filter. I was proud I did my first carb kit. I am not to proud to admit because of all the small part's, I never attempted it. I even got a tach! I alway's push myself, whether cutting, or saw work, falling whatever. Trying to reach new level's. I should of calle'd it the poor man chainsaw thread. I can't even afford a garage!


----------



## Eccentric

NORMZILLA44 said:


> Good stuff Kimble, and thank's for the jump start LOL! Nice motorcyles too! *I dont think Aaron like's bike's, because they didn't offer kart engine's*:hmm3grin2orange: Had some nice yellow one's though! Today my friend's the working man was stuck doing traffic control. I was just past the small town of Bodega, near the cemetary, and hwy 1. We were in a nice Eacalyptugrove that I appreciated all day. I did fantasize about whidling some up for firewood Had to settle for some limbing with the pole saw



Norm you forget our discussions about old dirt bikes last year. I've had more than a few 250-500cc 2-stroke dirt bikes and quads over the decades. I gave you some grief over your dislike of LH kickstarters (like what's on Kimble's 'Berg).


----------



## NORMZILLA44

LOL! Lefty were fine, they were just so dam tall for my short little ass! had a husky 510 wmx, I had to coast start it, or walk it over to something I could stand on:msp_biggrin: My favorite 2 stroke of all time for me was my Honda CR480. Loooooooooooooved it:wink2:


----------



## Eccentric

NORMZILLA44 said:


> LOL! Lefty were fine, they were just so dam tall for my short little ass! had a husky 510 wmx, I had to coast start it, or walk it over to something I could stand on:msp_biggrin: My favorite 2 stroke of all time for me was my Honda CR480. Loooooooooooooved it:wink2:



I had a 1983 CR250R and later a 1983 CR480R. Briefly had a 1983 Husky 500CR (six speed) and later an ATK 406 Cross Country (also six speed). Rode (but never owned) a 1981 Maico 490 Mega-2 and a 1981 KTM 495MXC. All LH kick. Brutal big bore 2-stroke power. My ATK and the KTM were quite fast on top too. I rode but never owned one of those Husky 510's. Fantastic bikes. The first of the 'modern' 4-stroke bikes. Loved those big singles. The most fun I had on two wheels was riding my bud's grey market 1985 Yamaha RZ500 a few years ago. Two stroke V4 fun on the street! Scared the hell outa myself...


----------



## parrisw

Eccentric said:


> I had a 1983 CR250R and later a 1983 CR480R. Briefly had a 1983 Husky 500CR (six speed) and later an ATK 406 Cross Country (also six speed). Rode (but never owned) a 1981 Maico 490 Mega-2 and a 1981 KTM 495MXC. All LH kick. Brutal big bore 2-stroke power. My ATK and the KTM were quite fast on top too. I rode but never owned one of those Husky 510's. Fantastic bikes. The first of the 'modern' 4-stroke bikes. Loved those big singles. The most fun I had on two wheels was riding my bud's grey market 1985 Yamaha RZ500 a few years ago. Two stroke V4 fun on the street! Scared the hell outa myself...



OHHH bikes are fun. The most insane bike I've ridden is a 2010 Yamaha R1 185hp I believe, with Two Brothers racing exhaust, man the ex sound on that bike was amazing, faster then scary fast, it was just absolutely insane fast.


----------



## Eccentric

parrisw said:


> OHHH bikes are fun. The most insane bike I've ridden is a 2010 Yamaha R1 185hp I believe, with Two Brothers racing exhaust, man the ex sound on that bike was amazing, faster then scary fast, it was just absolutely insane fast.



Those modern literbikes are sick. A couple guys at work have 'em. I pee myself a little just thinking about winding one out....:jester:


----------



## bigbadbob

I have a GSXR1000 in my garage, its been laid down hard, my winter project, not my bike but I get to ride it before it goes home.
Supposed to be quick.:hmm3grin2orange:
Probably faster than my 1979 XL250!!:msp_ohmy:


----------



## NORMZILLA44

I am glad I sat out when I did. I got busted up so many time's on my dirt bike's, and last time I rode much on the street, I was running a 87 hurricane 600. It was about early 90's. A earlier sport bike, but still fast, enough to scare me. I just alway's did risky stuff, on both dirt and street, and alway's to fast. I think if I would have kept riding, you guy's wouldn't be knowing me, and enjoying swapping saw storie;s with me. At least on the street. I have my trusty 300 4x4 foreman, for running my dog's, and what I need to do, and don't even get crazy on that. But it wasn't the bike's, I guess sitting out with the other's just allowe'd me to grow up, and realize any of em can kill you, if driven reckless, even my foreman.


----------



## parrisw

Eccentric said:


> Those modern literbikes are sick. A couple guys at work have 'em. I pee myself a little just thinking about winding one out....:jester:



Ya you would pee yourself if you've never ridden one. Just crack the throttle in 2nd and feel the tire lift off the ground when you don't want it to is pretty darn exhilarating. Too have 185hp between your legs is just crazy!! And to think I drive a Suzuki swift for my commuter and it has less then 100hp.



bigbadbob said:


> I have a GSXR1000 in my garage, its been laid down hard, my winter project, not my bike but I get to ride it before it goes home.
> Supposed to be quick.:hmm3grin2orange:
> Probably faster than my 1979 XL250!!:msp_ohmy:



Ya those are darn fast bikes too, that's what kind of project I need!! I drove a 05 GSXR750 and that was a bit nuts too.


----------



## bergman 501

sense you guys are taking about bikes, here are a few pic. Aaron i just sold my Berg (sorry to see it go) and bought a wood splitter.

first is my tt600 yam bored to 621/ 11.1 piston/white brothers cam and header. suzuki drz400 fks and rm wheel-- dr350 suzuki rear wheel and it's plated.
had one new in 83.

2nd is a tt500 project suzuki wheels and fks and swingarm (under construction)---had one new in 76

3rd is a 1982 125 yz restored

4th is a 1985 125 yz

just was given a Rokon---automatic powered by a snowmoble sachs eng. It was built in the us (it's not the totegoat they build)

and last i get to work on my buddy's dragster the SEX E APRON car (572" mopor wedge--runs in the 7.20's--185mph) my wife makes the aprons

View attachment 209955
View attachment 209956
View attachment 209957
View attachment 209958
View attachment 209959


----------



## parrisw

bergman 501 said:


> sense you guys are taking about bikes, here are a few pic. Aaron i just sold my Berg (sorry to see it go) and bought a wood splitter.
> 
> first is my tt600 yam bored to 621/ 11.1 piston/white brothers cam and header. suzuki drz400 fks and rm wheel-- dr350 suzuki rear wheel and it's plated.
> had one new in 83.
> 
> 2nd is a tt500 project suzuki wheels and fks and swingarm (under construction)---had one new in 76
> 
> 3rd is a 1982 125 yz restored
> 
> 4th is a 1985 125 yz
> 
> just was given a Rokon---automatic powered by a snowmoble sachs eng. It was built in the us (it's not the totegoat they build)
> 
> and last i get to work on my buddy's dragster the SEX E APRON car (572" mopor wedge--runs in the 7.20's--185mph) my wife makes the aprons
> 
> View attachment 209931
> View attachment 209932
> View attachment 209933
> View attachment 209934
> View attachment 209935




Your pics don't work.


----------



## Eccentric

bergman 501 said:


> sense you guys are taking about bikes, here are a few pic. Aaron i just sold my Berg (sorry to see it go) and bought a wood splitter.
> 
> first is my tt600 yam bored to 621/ 11.1 piston/white brothers cam and header. suzuki drz400 fks and rm wheel-- dr350 suzuki rear wheel and it's plated.
> had one new in 83.
> 
> 2nd is a tt500 project suzuki wheels and fks and swingarm (under construction)---had one new in 76
> 
> 3rd is a 1982 125 yz restored
> 
> 4th is a 1985 125 yz
> 
> just was given a Rokon---automatic powered by a snowmoble sachs eng. It was built in the us (it's not the totegoat they build)
> 
> and last i get to work on my buddy's dragster the SEX E APRON car (572" mopor wedge--runs in the 7.20's--185mph) my wife makes the aprons
> 
> View attachment 209931
> View attachment 209932
> View attachment 209933
> View attachment 209934
> View attachment 209935



Man sorry to hear about the 'Berg. Money (for splitters) doesn't go on trees, so I can understand your decission however. I sold my 1999 Arctic Cat 4X4 and 1990 ATK406 to pay for non-bike stuff a number of years ago...

I used to ride with a buddy who had an '81 YZ125. Similar to your '82, with the radiator up on the forks. Had a fun time pulling that headset apart and rebuilding it. The seals had leaked and all the bearings were badly rusted. Took some time and a lota heat to get all the bearings off and clean things up. New bearings and seals and all was well with coolant staying where it was supposed to be! I love those old Yamaha TT500's. Plated eh? Pretty cool. Only bike I have now is a 1975 Yamaha MX400 'project'. Engine's good. I plan to fix it up and plate it or maybe swap that engine into a DT250, 260, or 400 that's plated. It's a "someday" back burner project....

Your pic attachments are indeed not working for us. Don't bother making attachments out of them. Just post the pic links with [ I M G ] (in front of) and [ / I M G ] tags (behind them). Then they'll show up. Take the spaces (that I had to use to keep the system from getting confused) out of the image tags of course.


----------



## bergman 501

bergman 501 said:


> sense you guys are taking about bikes, here are a few pic. Aaron i just sold my Berg (sorry to see it go) and bought a wood splitter.
> 
> first is my tt600 yam bored to 621/ 11.1 piston/white brothers cam and header. suzuki drz400 fks and rm wheel-- dr350 suzuki rear wheel and it's plated.
> had one new in 83.
> 
> 2nd is a tt500 project suzuki wheels and fks and swingarm (under construction)---had one new in 76
> 
> 3rd is a 1982 125 yz restored
> 
> 4th is a 1985 125 yz
> 
> just was given a Rokon---automatic powered by a snowmoble sachs eng. It was built in the us (it's not the totegoat they build)
> 
> and last i get to work on my buddy's dragster the SEX E APRON car (572" mopor wedge--runs in the 7.20's--185mph) my wife makes the aprons
> 
> View attachment 209955
> View attachment 209956
> View attachment 209957
> View attachment 209958
> View attachment 209959



did i fix it?------computers-------


----------



## Eccentric

bergman 501 said:


> did i fix it?------computers-------



Yep.


----------



## NORMZILLA44

I got em to come up. Nice bike's Kimble, my neighboor had a tt600, awesome bike. At the time I had a IT465, that was almost unridable. Some of the best rider's I grew up with, loope'd it more than once including myself. It was built with some yz490 part's, and bored I think 30 over. It was a monster, to much actually. You could not keep it on a trail, or hill climb to much torque. My cr 480 was just right, the gearing helpe'd.


----------



## Eccentric

NORMZILLA44 said:


> I got em to come up. Nice bike's Kimble, my neighboor had a tt600, awesome bike. At the time I had a IT465, that was almost unridable. Some of the best rider's I grew up with, loope'd it more than once including myself. It was built with some yz490 part's, and bored I think 30 over. It was a monster, to much actually. You could not keep it on a trail, or hill climb to much torque. My cr 480 was just right, the gearing helpe'd.



I rode a buddy's dad's 1984 IT490. It was a beast.


----------



## NORMZILLA44

Oh yeah, love'd mine.


----------



## NORMZILLA44

Since Sunday, I have been trying to unclog a drain at home. No can do tried it all, and three different snake'd. Plumber be here in the am. I am not to proud to say Im beaten! One of them day's just flooded the f##### Kitchen son of a ##### Well Im good with saw's anyway but the plimbing just kicke'd the working man's ass!


----------



## parrisw

NORMZILLA44 said:


> Since Sunday, I have been trying to unclog a drain at home. No can do tried it all, and three different snake'd. Plumber be here in the am. I am not to proud to say Im beaten! One of them day's just flooded the f##### Kitchen son of a ##### Well Im good with saw's anyway but the plimbing just kicke'd the working man's ass!



Use your garden hose, wrap a rag really tight around the hose then stuff it in the drain, then jam more of the rag in there and hold on tight with two hands and have someone turn on the hose, and be ready to yell at them to shut it off if the clog doesn't come free because it will blow off in your face if you don't shut it off, you'll know when it builds pressure and you'll hear it let go if it does, try that a few times if YOU DARE!! It worked for me last time.


----------



## NORMZILLA44

Thank's Will, never heard of that. Sound's like a good idea.


----------



## cheeves

NORMZILLA44 said:


> Thank's Will, never heard of that. Sound's like a good idea.


Hope you get it unclogged Norm. Always something isn't it.


----------



## Treefarmer85

*Hahaha*



Stihlman441 said:


> Ozzy Redgum firewood 880 and 50'' bar.



Oh this just made me laugh so hard i pooped my pants!!!
Classic! Haha


----------



## NORMZILLA44

Yes it is Bob. Found out it is the roof vent, plugge'd with acorn's I'll take chainsaw's, and tree work anyday over plumbing!


----------



## parrisw

NORMZILLA44 said:


> Yes it is Bob. Found out it is the roof vent, plugge'd with acorn's I'll take chainsaw's, and tree work anyday over plumbing!



LOL, you better find that Squirrel and shoot it.


----------



## NORMZILLA44

LOL! And figure out how to get the acorn's out!


----------



## Treefarmer85

parrisw said:


> Firewood. I actually dropped it with my 395, then bucked it with the Makita.
> 
> Thanks!



Pine for firewood eh? Good for the chimney!


----------



## parrisw

Treefarmer85 said:


> Pine for firewood eh? Good for the chimney!



Its not Pine your effin Moron! It's Douglas Fir.


----------



## paccity

and it burns just fine. my choice for burning. eventhough it is in the pine family it's not pine by any stretch. and i don't have any chimney prob's.


----------



## slowp

Let me see if I can spell. 

The scientific name for Douglas-fir is Pseudotsuga menziesii. We were told that the definition was "false hemlock" way back in our dendrology class. 

It is excellent firewood.


----------



## NORMZILLA44

I love burning fir, and mixing it with my hardwood. Sometime's I will burn straight fir to, and before bed, a little hardwood for extra coal's. Paremter burne'd straight fir for two winter's off one of our tree job's. Great stuff.


----------



## Treefarmer85

parrisw said:


> Its not Pine your effin Moron! It's Douglas Fir.



I am so very sorry to have upset you mr effin ****! See out here on the east coast the only Douglas fir we see is around Christmas time, diddnt happen to look at your location and unfortunately made the assumption it was pine, very sorry for that. I see a lot of people burn pine and the pitch severely damages their chimney. Out door wood boilers sure burn whatever you wanna throw in them. Very interesting to know that fir is a good firewood being in the coniferous family I was led to believe that it would be filled with just as much pine pitch as any other but we all learn something everyday. I don't quite understand why you felt the need to be a jerk about it but hey that's ok you must be trying to over compensate for something thus leading you to be a jerk on the Internet...but then again it could just be where you are from... Again to the effin **** I am truly sorry for getting your panties all wadded up!

Love
Effin moron


----------



## upstateny

Heres a couple pics of my dad back in the late '80s early '90s. Around the Tupper Lake area of Northern NY.











Ya, thats a 298 before everyone goes bizerk! 

Then heres one of me (also my Profile/Avatar) but the fullsize. It is a sickness! Especially growing up with it!






My big bad 36 Husky!!


----------



## parrisw

Treefarmer85 said:


> I am so very sorry to have upset you mr effin ****! See out here on the east coast the only Douglas fir we see is around Christmas time, diddnt happen to look at your location and unfortunately made the assumption it was pine, very sorry for that. I see a lot of people burn pine and the pitch severely damages their chimney. Out door wood boilers sure burn whatever you wanna throw in them. Very interesting to know that fir is a good firewood being in the coniferous family I was led to believe that it would be filled with just as much pine pitch as any other but we all learn something everyday. I don't quite understand why you felt the need to be a jerk about it but hey that's ok you must be trying to over compensate for something thus leading you to be a jerk on the Internet...but then again it could just be where you are from... Again to the effin **** I am truly sorry for getting your panties all wadded up!
> 
> Love
> Effin moron



I'm a jerk because I can. I've been called worse by better. So thank you!


----------



## AUSSIE1

Yeah Treefarmer, you leave our mate Will alone or we'll chase ya with a bit of 4 be 2....(Fir not pine!) :msp_wink:


----------



## paccity

ha! questionable but funny rightthere.


----------



## RandyMac

I decorated the Treefarmer in red for the Christmas season, festive ain't it.


----------



## paccity

your such a giving man randy.:msp_wink:


----------



## David (saltas)

I see red people


----------



## Eccentric

Treefarmer85 said:


> I am so very sorry to have upset you mr effin ****! See out here on the east coast the only Douglas fir we see is around Christmas time, diddnt happen to look at your location and unfortunately made the assumption it was pine, very sorry for that. I see a lot of people burn pine and the pitch severely damages their chimney. Out door wood boilers sure burn whatever you wanna throw in them. Very interesting to know that fir is a good firewood being in the coniferous family I was led to believe that it would be filled with just as much pine pitch as any other but we all learn something everyday. *I don't quite understand why you felt the need to be a jerk about it but hey that's ok you must be trying to over compensate for something thus leading you to be a jerk on the Internet*...but then again it could just be where you are from... Again to the effin **** I am truly sorry for getting your panties all wadded up!
> 
> Love
> Effin moron





Efin_Moron said:


> Pine for firewood eh? Good for the chimney!



He probably felt he he had to smack you a bit because of your flip, sarcastic, ignorant post. Have some red tinsel from me.......


----------



## Jon1212

Eccentric said:


> He probably felt he he had to smack you a bit because of your flip, sarcastic, ignorant post. Have some red tinsel from me.......



Son of a #####! I miss all the good "chick" fights on here. Aaron who did you neg rep? Both of them, or just the fella from Conneticut.
Oh yeah, has UPS been by your house today?


----------



## Eccentric

Jon1212 said:


> Son of a #####! I miss all the good "chick" fights on here. Aaron who did you neg rep? Both of them, or just the fella from Conneticut.
> Oh yeah, has UPS been by your house today?



They're one in the same. I was being cheeky and changed his name in the second quote tag.


Oh boy...........................I gotta go outside and wait in ambush for the brown santa! Thanks Jon.:msp_thumbsup:

Actually, I'll probably be at work when it gets here. They come out to The Sticks late in the day. That means I'll be getting yet another "What did Jon send you this time???" call from J. this evening when she sees the box on the porch!:hmm3grin2orange:

I may be hand delivering your little creamsicle to you very soon (I'll have other business in your neck of the woods...........don't worry I'll give you advanced warning). If not, then it'll be headed your way and H. can be asking *you* what's in the box...


----------



## Jon1212

The package contains something yellow and black, and it ain't a MiniMac.........rhyme intended.....


----------



## Eccentric

Jon1212 said:


> The package contains something yellow and black, and it ain't a MiniMac.........rhyme intended.....



Thank God for that. If it was a minimac............................then I'd have to send it back!:hmm3grin2orange:

I'm thinking that instead I'm bowling for saws here..........................and coming up with the *7-10* split!


----------



## Jon1212

Eccentric said:


> Thank God for that. If it was a minimac............................then I'd have to send it back!:hmm3grin2orange:
> 
> I'm thinking that instead I'm bowling for saws here..........................and coming up with the *7-10* split!



Perhaps? Along with some bits and pieces.........


Oh yeah, and something for the Family too.


----------



## Eccentric

Jon1212 said:


> Perhaps? Along with some bits and pieces.........
> 
> 
> Oh yeah, and something for the Family too.



Excelent! Thanks Jon. Off to work now.....

Happy Hanukkah to you and yours my friend.


----------



## Treefarmer85

*Sent with love in hopes of being banned*

I think you gals are so cute! Y'all stand up for one another like a bunch of 14 year old girls in a twilight movie chatroom. Any who, you can send me as much red stuff as you'd like an quite frankly I'm going to either delete myself from this joke of a forum or just have all you queers ban me. I joined this forum thinking I would get knowledgeable information but instead it's like a west coast soap opera, oh and can't forget the Aussie he's in here somewhere too..so instead of listening to a bunch of wanna be tree pruners I think I'll take myself to a different forum which I know y'all will be happy about and listen to people talk about things other than does this bar make me look fat or should I put a 60" bar on my 026 to prune roses. I mean seriously guys or should I say girls you're all just a waste of Internet space, like this whole website. Granted there are a few people who are filled with knowledge and use this forum for the right purposes but obviously you have to be in a click like highschool kids to be accepted here and trust me none of you hurt my feelings or upset me, I'm glad to not be a part of this forum anymore. If I wanted to listen to women talk about shoes and clothes and hair styles I'd go to my wife's hair styling appointments.

So just saying goodbye to all the queers on here who obviously don't have anything better to do than be Internet tough guys..

Tootles ladies!


----------



## cpr

Wow, way to ingratiate yourself. You came off as a smart-aleck, got smacked for it by someone we know and trust, and now you want to take your ball and go home.

Adios and watch out for the spiders.


----------



## Treefarmer85

It's my ball I can take it where I'd like.


----------



## Ductape

Well, frankly, I've been called worse............................ :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## slowp

Treefarmer85 said:


> It's my ball I can take it where I'd like.



Dear boy, perhaps you could sign up for a tree identification class. You might then be able to tell the difference between a fir and a pine. Then you would not be so prone to embarassment.

Just a hint: Pine--gots long needles. Fir gots short. Needles are those green things on the trees. 
Master that concept and you shall be able to learn about Larch, which loses the needles in the fall. Then there's cedar. _*Yew*_ should do just fine. :smile2:


----------



## parrisw

Treefarmer85 said:


> I think you gals are so cute! Y'all stand up for one another like a bunch of 14 year old girls in a twilight movie chatroom. Any who, you can send me as much red stuff as you'd like an quite frankly I'm going to either delete myself from this joke of a forum or just have all you queers ban me. I joined this forum thinking I would get knowledgeable information but instead it's like a west coast soap opera, oh and can't forget the Aussie he's in here somewhere too..so instead of listening to a bunch of wanna be tree pruners I think I'll take myself to a different forum which I know y'all will be happy about and listen to people talk about things other than does this bar make me look fat or should I put a 60" bar on my 026 to prune roses. I mean seriously guys or should I say girls you're all just a waste of Internet space, like this whole website. Granted there are a few people who are filled with knowledge and use this forum for the right purposes but obviously you have to be in a click like highschool kids to be accepted here and trust me none of you hurt my feelings or upset me, I'm glad to not be a part of this forum anymore. If I wanted to listen to women talk about shoes and clothes and hair styles I'd go to my wife's hair styling appointments.
> 
> So just saying goodbye to all the queers on here who obviously don't have anything better to do than be Internet tough guys..
> 
> Tootles ladies!



There are many good knowledgeable accepting people here. Just don't be an idiot, and you wont get smacked around so much.


----------



## Treefarmer85

grampadouche said:


> Dear boy, perhaps you could sign up for a tree identification class. You might then be able to tell the difference between a fir and a pine. Then you would not be so prone to embarassment.
> 
> Just a hint: Pine--gots long needles. Fir gots short. Needles are those green things on the trees.
> Master that concept and you shall be able to learn about Larch, which loses the needles in the fall. Then there's cedar. _*Yew*_ should do just fine. :smile2:




I'm sorry to inform you this but it takes a lot more than that to embarrass me. I'll be the first to admit when I make a mistake and I already apologized for calling fir pine but you people keep on going like a bunch of highschool girls about it. You're so cute gramps!


----------



## parrisw

ASSfarmer85 said:


> I think you gals are so cute! Y'all stand up for one another like a bunch of 14 year old girls in a twilight movie chatroom. Any who, you can send me as much red stuff as you'd like an quite frankly I'm going to either delete myself from this joke of a forum or just have all you queers ban me. I joined this forum thinking I would get knowledgeable information but instead it's like a west coast soap opera, oh and can't forget the Aussie he's in here somewhere too..so instead of listening to a bunch of wanna be tree pruners I think I'll take myself to a different forum which I know y'all will be happy about and listen to people talk about things other than does this bar make me look fat or should I put a 60" bar on my 026 to prune roses. I mean seriously guys or should I say girls you're all just a waste of Internet space, like this whole website. Granted there are a few people who are filled with knowledge and use this forum for the right purposes but obviously you have to be in a click like highschool kids to be accepted here and trust me none of you hurt my feelings or upset me, *I'm glad to not be a part of this forum anymore*. If I wanted to listen to women talk about shoes and clothes and hair styles I'd go to my wife's hair styling appointments.
> 
> *So just saying goodbye* to all the queers on here who obviously don't have anything better to do than be Internet tough guys..
> 
> Tootles ladies!





ASSfarmer85 said:


> It's my ball I can take it where I'd like.





ASSfarmer85 said:


> I'm sorry to inform you this but it takes a lot more than that to embarrass me. I'll be the first to admit when I make a mistake and I already apologized for calling fir pine but you people keep on going like a bunch of highschool girls about it. You're so cute gramps!



I thought you were leaving?


----------



## Cedarkerf

And on and on the tantrum goes


----------



## Treefarmer85

douchebaggery said:


> I thought you were leaving?



I was but now I'm hoping to get banned so i don't have to do the work, besides seeing you guys get your panties wadded up is kinda fun..


----------



## paccity

HA! he called you grampa.


----------



## slowp

paccity said:


> HA! he called you grampa.



He doesn't know!!:biggrin:

Oh well, nobody cares much about what species a cull is.......I'd give him a 99. (cruising humor)


----------



## NORMZILLA44

Treefarmer85 said:


> I'm sorry to inform you this but it takes a lot more than that to embarrass me. I'll be the first to admit when I make a mistake and I already apologized for calling fir pine but you people keep on going like a bunch of highschool girls about it. You're so cute gramps!


 Dude, I thought for a second, you realized the sarcasm, and where going to let it go, and move on with us. But after the apology you kicke'd my buddy in the nut's. You can't just come in here expecting to be somebody, and nothing earne'd. None of us have thin skin, and all have earne'd our stripe's with each other, and not over night. Our thread's are a little different, and are about knowleadgable thing's, with good guy's, scratch that great guy's , and real friend's. We talk about what we wan't, and if you would have read the headline, a place for real guy's, and saw's, not 60 inch bar's on a 026. That sound's more your'e speed. GET LOST!


----------



## slowp

Back on topic. This guy is a faller, hooktender, chokersetter etc. etc. etc. I would tease him by asking if he was upset with the faller, when he was setting chokers. 

[video=youtube_share;QXaEKZEq3Dc]http://youtu.be/QXaEKZEq3Dc[/video]


----------



## NORMZILLA44

A jack of all trade's!!!!


----------



## ausneil 1

NORMZILLA44 said:


> Dude, I thought for a second, you realized the sarcasm, and where going to let it go, and move on with us. But after the apology you kicke'd my buddy in the nut's. You can't just come in here expecting to be somebody, and nothing earne'd. None of us have thin skin, and all have earne'd our stripe's with each other, and not over night. Our thread's are a little different, and are about knowleadgable thing's, with good guy's, scratch that great guy's , and real friend's. We talk about what we wan't, and if you would have read the headline, a place for real guy's, and saw's, not 60 inch bar's on a 026. That sound's more your'e speed. GET LOST!





I'm with you norm. I have seen a lot of this on other forums and it nice for once not have to press any issues and guys listen and comment with respect of the others.

Treefarmers85,,,, these guys are ok, they never pushed me away or simply ignored my posts and they often give me a little stick now and then as i do but thats all it is. By the way mate, i am an aussie who has never owned a 60inch bar or a 026 for that matter but i am a trained pro logfaller who moved onto sawmill ownership, i may even have a bit of raceing knowledge as well.
I'm not saying fu#k off, but if this keeps going someone else will.
later neil


----------



## NORMZILLA44

LOL! Just a plain good old place to hang out, Neil. The working Hopland man, by the way on the reservation here, I am known as three boar's tall! Anyway been trying to find the clog under the house, so the working man would have some clothe's! I had a roof vent that was 12 feet through the pipe. Plugged solid with acorn's, and the clog was in a drain line sweep, guess what more acorn's! But got it! Clean clothes tommorow!


----------



## paccity

NORMZILLA44 said:


> LOL! Just a plain good old place to hang out, Neil. The working Hopland man, by the way on the reservation here, I am known as three boar's tall! Anyway been trying to find the clog under the house, so the working man would have some clothe's! I had a roof vent that was 12 feet through the pipe. Plugged solid with acorn's, and the clog was in a drain line sweep, guess what more acorn's! But got it! Clean clothes tommorow!



thats good norm, for a while there i thought my dogs rousted up a furry black&white crider.:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## NORMZILLA44

LOL! Skunk? Been alot here lately Pac.


----------



## RandyMac

Treefarmer85 said:


> I was but now I'm hoping to get banned so i don't have to do the work, besides seeing you guys get your panties wadded up is kinda fun..



11 posts, all trash, must be HBRN.


----------



## David (saltas)

*I sure did give you some red*

Yep I'm the aussie

And I'm one the high school biartches that followed the pack and then gave you some red deroration................or

*I checked when you joined, 
read all of your posts and made my own mind up. 
I did not find a positive contribution to any of the treads you had posted in.
when I gave you some red I also gave a reason...........It is required :0*

You may have gotten of on the wrong foot in this tread but you have been here for more than a year and..........

If you truly want to do the stuff you claim learn, shoot the #### then do it.

Hell if you behave like a grown up the red will go away.
You could start a sorry for being a smart mouth thread and you would find it might turn into a begging for rep thread it has happened before

I have a diploma of horticulture (I have three other diplomas), so I know a little about plants. I all so have lots of other qualifications 22 years of night school. 
But I don't go shooting my mouth off because I don't know everything, Life used to be simple when I knew everything but All of the schooling has taught me I don't know much at all and I need to ask a lot more questions. I have been asking and listening and learnt a lot, I try to return the favour when is is subject I know well.

Its about respect.............and it can only be earned!


----------



## Gologit

Treefarmer85 said:


> It's my ball I can take it where I'd like.



True. Take it on down the road...we don't need you here anymore.


----------



## slowp

*Before I got a talkie camera*

Back on topic....again. Part one of guyline rigging for a Madill 071 Yarder. 

[video=youtube_share;JoSNZrJqnNc]http://youtu.be/JoSNZrJqnNc[/video]

Part Two
[video=youtube_share;W56D2B8mMHU]http://youtu.be/W56D2B8mMHU[/video]

Working smart, not hard. The guy with the chaps on is the chaser.
[video=youtube_share;YJ_Nf1cdCvs]http://youtu.be/YJ_Nf1cdCvs[/video]


----------



## bergman 501

He's back-------I sure it's the same buck. hasn't been around for over a year or two. not a good pic as it was getting dark and small camera----look to the right

View attachment 210616


----------



## Jon1212

Treefarmer85 said:


> I think you gals are so cute! Y'all stand up for one another like a bunch of 14 year old girls in a twilight movie chatroom. Any who, you can send me as much red stuff as you'd like an quite frankly I'm going to either delete myself from this joke of a forum or just have all you queers ban me. I joined this forum thinking I would get knowledgeable information but instead it's like a west coast soap opera, oh and can't forget the Aussie he's in here somewhere too..so instead of listening to a bunch of wanna be tree pruners I think I'll take myself to a different forum which I know y'all will be happy about and listen to people talk about things other than does this bar make me look fat or should I put a 60" bar on my 026 to prune roses. I mean seriously guys or should I say girls you're all just a waste of Internet space, like this whole website. Granted there are a few people who are filled with knowledge and use this forum for the right purposes but obviously you have to be in a click like highschool kids to be accepted here and trust me none of you hurt my feelings or upset me, I'm glad to not be a part of this forum anymore. If I wanted to listen to women talk about shoes and clothes and hair styles I'd go to my wife's hair styling appointments.
> 
> So just saying goodbye to all the queers on here who obviously don't have anything better to do than be Internet tough guys..
> 
> Tootles ladies!



This Delta Bravo(**********) tried red repping me yesterday, but all he can throw is the gray stuff.......LOL!!!! Aaron let me know this was intended as red so I went ahead and sent some red rep to Portugal.....I figure it ought to match his lipstick nicely........LOL!!!!


----------



## ausneil 1

bergman 501 said:


> He's back-------I sure it's the same buck. hasn't been around for over a year or two. not a good pic as it was getting dark and small camera----look to the right
> 
> View attachment 210616





Berman 501,,,, Nice pic mate, its good enough to see and thats better than none at all.



jon1212,,,,, i think he may have the message by now, or he is a little slow up top. time will tell.


----------



## AUSSIE1

paccity said:


> HA! he called you grampa.



Will, make your walking stick out of Fir, not Pine!


----------



## Jon1212

AUSSIE1 said:


> Will, make your walking stick out of Fir, not Pine!



Either one will work as long as you keep it out of the fireplace................:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## NORMZILLA44

Had a Christams dinner last night, and was wipe'd out. Slow P thank's for staying on track LOL! I rep'd ya nice vid's, and pic's. As alway's. Glad we settled back in, and back to our group of friend's. I am sure we will have to weed out a intruder or two in time. Kimble awesome Buck! And the rest of my brother's Hello from the badland's!


----------



## M-tooth

This is from a couple years ago filling up the wood shed, selling pulp and then my job as a firefighter


----------



## Cedarkerf

RandyMac said:


> 11 posts, all trash, must be HBRN.



To me sounds more like Logbutcher


----------



## Gologit

Here's a working man...my 86 year old neighbor. He still likes to get out and run a saw whenever he can. Does a fine job, too.










Him and me doing what we do best...resting.


----------



## Treefarmer85

I will swallow my pride and admit defeat, I was wrong in my smartass statements and deserved the smacking I received. I will use my time when visiting this forum in a respectful nature and share my knowledge and experiences in a mature like way. There is very knowledgeable information on this site and I will respect that from this point on. I expect to get smartass remarks to this post and that's all well and good but i will not respond to anything other than positive remarks. Again sorry for my mouth it will only happen again in good fun.


----------



## paccity

yes sir bob, i know some old boy's that have told me that if they stop they will kick it. and i know a few that will put a man a 1/3 there age to shame.


----------



## paccity

Treefarmer85 said:


> I will swallow my pride and admit defeat, I was wrong in my smartass statements and deserved the smacking I received. I will use my time when visiting this forum in a respectful nature and share my knowledge and experiences in a mature like way. There is very knowledgeable information on this site and I will respect that from this point on. I expect to get smartass remarks to this post and that's all well and good but i will not respond to anything other than positive remarks. Again sorry for my mouth it will only happen again in good fun.



i accept,. time will tell.


----------



## ausneil 1

Gologit said:


> Here's a working man...my 86 year old neighbor. He still likes to get out and run a saw whenever he can. Does a fine job, too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Him and me doing what we do best...resting.



Gologit,,, top pics,that could easily been my father, he died at 86 as was still active with a smaller saw right up till he got sick.
Heres a cartoon i found which you ''older men'' should see the funny side to.


----------



## ausneil 1

paccity said:


> i accept,. time will tell.





Well said .....:msp_thumbsup:


----------



## cheeves

ausneil 1 said:


> Gologit,,, top pics,that could easily been my father, he died at 86 as was still active with a smaller saw right up till he got sick.
> Heres a cartoon i found which you ''older men'' should see the funny side to.



That's CHOICE!!! :msp_smile:


----------



## Gologit

ausneil 1 said:


> Gologit,,, top pics,that could easily been my father, he died at 86 as was still active with a smaller saw right up till he got sick.
> Heres a cartoon i found which you ''older men'' should see the funny side to.



Very true. Hard work used to make me tough...now it just makes me grumpy. Great cartoon, ausneil.


----------



## cpr

Gologit said:


> Here's a working man...my 86 year old neighbor. He still likes to get out and run a saw whenever he can. Does a fine job, too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Him and me doing what we do best...resting.





Gologit said:


> Very true. Hard work used to make me tough...now it just makes me grumpy. Great cartoon, ausneil.




I don't care how old either of you are, I wouldn't take ya' on, LOL!

Beers are on me.


----------



## Brian13

Like I said before I dont work in logging or tree service, but here are some pics from work yesterday. Had a 2 alarm fire in the afternoon, the pics were taken after everything was just about out though. We were just hitting hot spots at that point. And not that you would be able to tell, I am on the far right on the top pic, and the left on the bottom.


----------



## Mr. Bow Saw

Was that a House or garage? Whats a 2 alarm fire.?


----------



## NORMZILLA44

Treefarmer85 said:


> I will swallow my pride and admit defeat, I was wrong in my smartass statements and deserved the smacking I received. I will use my time when visiting this forum in a respectful nature and share my knowledge and experiences in a mature like way. There is very knowledgeable information on this site and I will respect that from this point on. I expect to get smartass remarks to this post and that's all well and good but i will not respond to anything other than positive remarks. Again sorry for my mouth it will only happen again in good fun.


 It's all good, and thank you for the apology. Give it time we all had to earn a reputation. This thread is woven of a tight knit group of friend's who hang out regular. Like a small family, and I am proud to know, and share time, and storie'd with em, and call them friend's. Awesome pic's my friend's. I wasn't close with my dad, wish I was he is around somewhere, but was not much of a father. I haven't seen or talke'd with him in about 6-7 year's. When I first started working for the county I was using a pole saw to trim behind a roadside mower. A real nice guy about 70 something came out, and long story short, wanted to hire me to trim his road, with pole saw, and chainsaw. I did many job's for him, and that was the only one he paid me for. We got real close quick, and I can't take money from my friend's. He, and his wife had no children, and took to me like a son. We lost him last year at about 84. We had a wonderfull relationship, and cut togehter alot. Share'd many storie's, and looke'd through the high climber timber faller's book, together over, and over. It was a real hard loss, he passe'd on alot of wonderfull memorie's, a couple saw's, and most important, love. He was alway's proud of me, and at the end I was emotional, and couldn't speak I left him a heartfelt letter, at his hspital bed, and told him to read it later. In it I told him what he meant in my life, and I was proud he was my friend, and would have been proud if he was my father, and thank's for caring for me like a son. That was our last time together, he died 2 day's later. We talke'd of saw's, and cutting when he got home, and of course my dog's, and boar hunting.


----------



## Brian13

Mr. Bow Saw said:


> Was that a House or garage? Whats a 2 alarm fire.?



It was a large warehouse/business. The view you are seeing is the center of the building where it collapsed. When a fire is toned out, each department has a standard number of units dispatched and our first alarm is one truck and 2 engines. A second alarm is the second group of units that will be dispatched when the fire is bigger than what the initial alarm can handle. In the end we had all of our department there (2 truck and 4 engines) and one from a neighboring department. It made for an exciting day.


----------



## NORMZILLA44

Brian13 said:


> Like I said before I dont work in logging or tree service, but here are some pics from work yesterday. Had a 2 alarm fire in the afternoon, the pics were taken after everything was just about out though. We were just hitting hot spots at that point. And not that you would be able to tell, I am on the far right on the top pic, and the left on the bottom.


 A working man indeed, and I extend my thank's to guy's like you


----------



## David (saltas)

Treefarmer85 said:


> I will swallow my pride and admit defeat, I was wrong in my smartass statements and deserved the smacking I received. I will use my time when visiting this forum in a respectful nature and share my knowledge and experiences in a mature like way. There is very knowledgeable information on this site and I will respect that from this point on. I expect to get smartass remarks to this post and that's all well and good but i will not respond to anything other than positive remarks. Again sorry for my mouth it will only happen again in good fun.



Cant Ask more than that. 
I will remove some of that red for you


----------



## ausneil 1

NORMZILLA44 said:


> It's all good, and thank you for the apology. Give it time we all had to earn a reputation. This thread is woven of a tight knit group of friend's who hang out regular. Like a small family, and I am proud to know, and share time, and storie'd with em, and call them friend's. Awesome pic's my friend's. I wasn't close with my dad, wish I was he is around somewhere, but was not much of a father. I haven't seen or talke'd with him in about 6-7 year's. When I first started working for the county I was using a pole saw to trim behind a roadside mower. A real nice guy about 70 something came out, and long story short, wanted to hire me to trim his road, with pole saw, and chainsaw. I did many job's for him, and that was the only one he paid me for. We got real close quick, and I can't take money from my friend's. He, and his wife had no children, and took to me like a son. We lost him last year at about 84. We had a wonderfull relationship, and cut togehter alot. Share'd many storie's, and looke'd through the high climber timber faller's book, together over, and over. It was a real hard loss, he passe'd on alot of wonderfull memorie's, a couple saw's, and most important, love. He was alway's proud of me, and at the end I was emotional, and couldn't speak I left him a heartfelt letter, at his hspital bed, and told him to read it later. In it I told him what he meant in my life, and I was proud he was my friend, and would have been proud if he was my father, and thank's for caring for me like a son. That was our last time together, he died 2 day's later. We talke'd of saw's, and cutting when he got home, and of course my dog's, and boar hunting.



Heres a man i am very prowd of, we never knew what this pic would mean years later but its 3 generations of my family.
We had another son a couple of years later, and my dad although frail by then could still do a bit out the bush or on his farm.
He loved going bush with me and helped me train for competition a lot, he used to come to most of my saw races and particularly my woodchopping and we travelled as a family a lot to shows. I am a 3rd generation timberman following same as my father and his father, not so sure if my 2 boys will follow but we will see. That young fella is 15 now and realy doesn't know what he is going to be as yet, i guess time will tell.


----------



## Teddy.Scout

Good thread guys!
Keep the pics coming!!!

Figured I would share a future cutter with you all:
I think we can let her in? She has good taste!!


----------



## Eccentric

*Since we're putting up pics of the little 'uns....*





Here's my littlest helper. Sitting between what were the largest and smallest saws in my stable at the time. The monster McCulloch 77 is now up and running and is part of Mark H's collection. You'd have to be one IRON working man to run that beast for a living. The 5/8" pitch chain is cool. Dwarfs the 1/4" on the little Craftsman 1.9/Poulan XX.









The brown thing next to the 77 muffler is the mud dauber nest I'd taken out of it. Thank God the little buggers hadn't gotten up into the cylinder (clean and pretty in there). The saw must've been stored with the piston above the exhaust port. Found two more mud dauber nests under the flywheel cover.


----------



## Brian13

NORMZILLA44 said:


> A working man indeed, and I extend my thank's to guy's like you



Thank you!! I appreciate that, seems like around here we get FU more than thanks.


----------



## NORMZILLA44

Good stuff Neil, Matt, Aaron, and Brian. A few of our kid's, I love em very much! They cut with me 2.


----------



## slowp

My boy packs wedges, a spare chain, water, and other stuff when we do trail work. He becomes a Working Dog. I wish he could pack the saw. 










View attachment 210925
View attachment 210926


----------



## NORMZILLA44

Great picture Slowp. Awesome dog!


----------



## cheeves

NORMZILLA44 said:


> Good stuff Neil, Matt, Aaron, and Brian. A few of our kid's, I love em very much! They cut with me 2.



Very intelligent eyes Norm. Very healthy too. I envy you. About time for another dog. But after we lost Buddy didn't want to go thru the pain of loss again. But that's life. Great thread and thanks for all the great pics everyone!!!


----------



## bergman 501

My cat (Black Cat) saw the buck first----saw her eyes dead focus on something ---I know most guy's like dogs, but this cat is almost like a dog----comes when i call her. oh-well something showed up on my work bench View attachment 210986
-------where did this piece of s--t come from? Aaron??? ya right--------the party keeps on going and the party never ends----have a great xmas and new year---------------------there was a little brandy here, ran out of Crown --------------


----------



## Eccentric

Not from me my friend. It does remind me of my own EZ/EZ6 project however......


----------



## Brian13

Managed to get out and do a little climbing today with a 200t I just rebuilt. Wasnt very high, 15-18 ft. Had a few branches that were growing back towards the ground my dad wanted cut, so I figured it would be a good time to practice spikeless climbing. Didnt get any pics, my dad does not know how to operate my phone to take a pic. Really liked the 200t, really impressed with it so far and very glad I finally got one to build. Still having a hard time trusting that if I wrap a rope around another rope and then clip that rope to my harness, even though I can slide it up and down with no problems its going to hold me up in the tree. I have been using a distel hitch and it seems to work great, havnt had any problems yet, no binding or slipping. Just not comfortable with it yet, still lacking confidence which I hope will come with experience. Had a blast though, and cant wait to do it again.


----------



## NORMZILLA44

cheeves said:


> Very intelligent eyes Norm. Very healthy too. I envy you. About time for another dog. But after we lost Buddy didn't want to go thru the pain of loss again. But that's life. Great thread and thanks for all the great pics everyone!!!


 Thank's Bob! You waiting on another dog, and the loss thing. I totally understand. I have lost to many, it never heal's completely, but for the time they are here it's unbelievable the love, and joy they give. Kimble I was alway's a dog man until I met Jeanie, who was alway's a cat woman. I got two that I was really attached to, just before we met, and I move'd off the ranch, I was caretaking. Two little black cat's. Dinky, and Bub. I think a fox got dinky, and that hurt. Jeanie, and I move'd to Hopland, and Bub got hit by a car. That one hurt me, my dog's love'd him, and he my dog's. We have 3 inside, and three outside cat's now. As we speak little kitten, I call her Kitler is on the couch with me. Brian that's awesome, on the saw, and the climb. In time you will get there, I wish you were closer, my friend could work with ya, he is one of the best I ever met.


----------



## Eccentric

Brian13 said:


> Thank you!! I appreciate that, seems like around here we get FU more than thanks.



You think you guys get the big FU a lot? Everybody here loves firefighters. They can drive around with their union stickers on the car and not worry about their ride getting trashed. Don't think I'll be trying that move anytime soon....:msp_ohmy:


----------



## NORMZILLA44

Eccentric said:


> You think you guys get the big FU a lot? Everybody here loves firefighters. They can drive around with their union stickers on the car and not worry about their ride getting trashed. Don't think I'll be trying that move anytime soon....:msp_ohmy:


 Hell no, we will just occupy! With muscle saw's!


----------



## M-tooth

Here's a few more for ya! The first is some firewood I got suckered into bucking for a very close friend (which I didn't mind at all since I got a free lunch out of the deal), The second is at a residence whose occupants were donating pine to the timbersports team I am a member of and the third picture I just threw in for conversations sake...It's a red oak growing flat against the ground for about 10 feet then turned at an almost exact 90degree angle and grew normally from there. It is located in Acadia National Park in Maine....extremely far off the beaten path.


----------



## NORMZILLA44

Good pic's my friend. The red oak was interesting for sure. Neat actually, we get that around here with pepperwood's alot. California bay laurels. Redwood's sprout back up anywhere to, and grow funny at time's. Don't think I have seen a redwood grow at that angle though. A pepperwood I have.


----------



## M-tooth

NORMZILLA44 said:


> Good pic's my friend. The red oak was interesting for sure. Neat actually, we get that around here with pepperwood's alot. California bay laurels. Redwood's sprout back up anywhere to, and grow funny at time's. Don't think I have seen a redwood grow at that angle though. A pepperwood I have.



Yea it was one of the most usual trees I have ever seen, hard to imagine how that happened and it survived. Here's another one - White pine - At another location in Acadia NP. View attachment 211056
- seeing these things makes the days of hiking miles with 60 lbs. of gear and a saw cutting fire breaks just a little more interesting.


----------



## turtle561

if that were white oak a shipwright would saw a bow stem or some knees out of it. highly prized in the old days.


----------



## Marc

Did some work for a friend yesterday. He's on a 1 acre lot and most of the back is wooded. He wanted to let the some light in for a garden and his pool, since the back of the house is the south side. Took down one dead read oak, about 20" DBH, two live white oak probably 18" DBH, a sugar maple about 20" DBH and a big ol' red oak about 30" DBH.

Saws are a 290 and a 372.





Up in the first white oak. Had to piece the canopy down or it would've hung up. Trees had grown in thick back there.





Evaluating the situation. Always get a new perspective of things once you're up there, don't you.





Enjoying my work.





The sugar maple down across the two white oak stems.





The big 'un. Red oak still standing. Nice, nice trunk. Pretty uncomplicated canopy.

More to come...


----------



## Marc

Doing a bypass in the big oak. Belt slippage on the bypass, little awkward. Need a lighter saw. Or at least power to weight 






Gettin' up in there pretty good.





The big one faced up. Had a pretty tough side lean to the left as you look at it in this picture. I climbed it to take all the heavy limbs off the left side.

Still more...


----------



## Marc

And now for some stumps, for your viewing pleasure... the two white oaks.





Maple.





Red oak.





Red oak log. I think it's veneer quality. Hopefully that little imperfection in the middle is only at the butt. Don't worry, it isn't firewood. We'll probably get 2 10's, an 8 and a 6. We gotta talk to the guy that'll be milling it though, first.

Thanks for looking


----------



## NORMZILLA44

M-tooth I agree without hiking around, you would miss out on alot of beautiful site's. I have found many beautiful tree's, waterfall's, creek's etc, running my dog's. Turtle how you doin man? Have not forgotten the handle, been hectic. Soon my friend. Marc I really enjoye'd the pic's, good work on the climbing, yeah without a top handle it can be interesting. One of our friend's, and climber's is dealing with the same thing. Next job we will buy him a top handle. Nice falling pic's too.


----------



## Marc

Just a few more random pictures:





Up in one of the white oaks. Got some good sway when those tops came down. Was only maybe 12" dia up there.


----------



## cheeves

NORMZILLA44 said:


> Thank's Bob! You waiting on another dog, and the loss thing. I totally understand. I have lost to many, it never heal's completely, but for the time they are here it's unbelievable the love, and joy they give. Kimble I was alway's a dog man until I met Jeanie, who was alway's a cat woman. I got two that I was really attached to, just before we met, and I move'd off the ranch, I was caretaking. Two little black cat's. Dinky, and Bub. I think a fox got dinky, and that hurt. Jeanie, and I move'd to Hopland, and Bub got hit by a car. That one hurt me, my dog's love'd him, and he my dog's. We have 3 inside, and three outside cat's now. As we speak little kitten, I call her Kitler is on the couch with me. Brian that's awesome, on the saw, and the climb. In time you will get there, I wish you were closer, my friend could work with ya, he is one of the best I ever met.


Yeh have the cats now. Had 9 for awhile but now down to just Whitey and Monty. Whitey we've had for about 12 years. Was homeless for four years. Finally came in one brutally cold day in Jan. Been a fabulous cat. Just a great cat. Monty is the only son left from a big orange tabby cat that was wild out here for 15 years. He finally came in the house when he was hit by a car (when they resurfaced the road out front.) The day he came around the top of the couch and laid down on my shoulder i'll never forget. I fed him for years in the dog house and when there was blizzards used to put a bath mat up over the door and he'd stay right in there. Looked like a little lion. Incredible animal. He disappeared 2 years ago 23 Dec. Still miss him. Damn coyotes. The others just were either run over or gone probably from coyotes. We're near town but in back of here there's woods for miles. Hiways a mile a way( road to the Cape Rt. 3). So that's it with the animals (domestic) but feed tons of birds, racoons. possums, and a family of skunks, that help to keep the coyotes away. Some times i"ll go out at night hunting them but with all the cover they really have the advantage. Anyway love the animals. Grew up with them in the 50's and 60's and wouldn't live without them. Later my friend. Stay well and safe. Bob


----------



## turtle561

nice cutting marc, great photos.my cousins' name is marc after my grandfather marcellus. norm, good on the handle when you get to it. i read about your acorn caper hereabouts, glad you got things freed up. plumbing is not my favorite thing. always happens when you least need it.


----------



## Marc

turtle561 said:


> nice cutting marc, great photos.my cousins' name is marc after my grandfather marcellus. norm, good on the handle when you get to it. i read about your acorn caper hereabouts, glad you got things freed up. plumbing is not my favorite thing. always happens when you least need it.



Thanks. My name unfortunately has no such heritage. My mom liked the french spelling better, so that's what I got. That or she wanted to inconvenience me for life with the uncommon spelling.

My grandmother did used to call me Marcus Aurelius all the time and for a while I thought I was named after him.


----------



## NORMZILLA44

Bob thank's for the story, great stuff! My animal's have been huge in my love, and my best friend's and biggesst part of my life, before Jeanie. Love em all, and lucky to have her now! Allyn, good deal man. The acorn caper LOL! Son of a B#### I hate plumbing my least favorite too! Like said I will take anything saw related any day!!! Im looking forward to next Saturday a long awaited boar hunt with the dog's, and this working man alot of hunt day's go hand in hand with the tree work. We are going to look at some problem tree's for the church property. The own a big chunk of one property we hunt, two actually, but since they let us hunt there two it combined both, and gave us a 550 acre loop. I will have to get some more tree work pic's, I have lost track on what I posted. In need of new one's, and in the mean time will go through the archive's, my scrapbook's.


----------



## Jon1212

Howdy to all of you fellow Muscle Saw Miscreants. I was doing a little catch up reading, and I saw that the fella from Portugal came around to seeing things in a more lighthearted manner. Which is great to see, now I don't have to drive Norm to the airport for his ass kickin' trip to Europe....LOL!!!!!
Way to recruit another person into the fold.....


----------



## NORMZILLA44

Good stuff Jon! How the hell are you? Here's more pic's from the archive's fella's. Quality not the best, they were from my first early model digital cam. I also took a couple pic's of old pic's.


----------



## avason

@ marc...I think you need to go to marios in webster after all that work.


----------



## Marc

avason said:


> @ marc...I think you need to go to marios in webster after all that work.



Haha, newly weds such as myself have no need for the titty bar. Suffice to say I was properly relaxed Sunday night 

I won't say I've not spent probably too much money in that place in my single days though. :drool:


----------



## Ductape

Jon1212 said:


> Howdy to all of you fellow Muscle Saw Miscreants. I was doing a little catch up reading, and I saw that the fella from Portugal came around to seeing things in a more lighthearted manner. Which is great to see, now I don't have to drive Norm to the airport for his ass kickin' trip to Europe....LOL!!!!!
> Way to recruit another person into the fold.....





I do believe when he started out, he was from Conneticut. Apparently he moved after stirring the pot. otstir:


----------



## Ductape

Marc, you are wise to not come home smelling of bewbies ! :biggrin:


----------



## avason

Marc said:


> Haha, newly weds such as myself have no need for the titty bar. Suffice to say I was properly relaxed Sunday night
> 
> I won't say I've not spent probably too much money in that place in my single days though. :drool:



Congrats newly wed...haven't been there in a very long time myself.


----------



## NORMZILLA44

Parmeter and me, in Cazdero the one of him in the fir. The other was us, and Bob with a dead oak leaner over a house, in lake county. Winch, and bull rope I put it right between two fence post's did no break either post.


----------



## ausneil 1

Marc said:


> And now for some stumps, for your viewing pleasure... the two white oaks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maple.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Red oak.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Red oak log. I think it's veneer quality. Hopefully that little imperfection in the middle is only at the butt. Don't worry, it isn't firewood. We'll probably get 2 10's, an 8 and a 6. We gotta talk to the guy that'll be milling it though, first.
> 
> Thanks for looking




Good job, and great precision sawing, obviously done with pride mate, and a nice looking log, glad your thinking higher grade than firewood. keep pics like those coming.


----------



## ausneil 1

NORMZILLA44 said:


> Parmeter and me, in Cazdero the one of him in the fir. The other was us, and Bob with a dead oak leaner over a house, in lake county. Winch, and bull rope I put it right between two fence post's did no break either post.



Man i would simply sh#t myself if i had to climb up like that in pic number 2.
brilliant stuff.....
I bet you blokes were very shaky ,(can think of a better word or two) the first time you fell the top off one of those logs.
I used to worry first few times going 3 boards up in the woodchopping ring.

rep refused again....


----------



## Marc

Ductape said:


> Marc, you are wise to not come home smelling of bewbies ! :biggrin:



Haha, some say wise beyond my years, but I still get the occasional "what's wrong with that boy" now and then too.



avason said:


> Congrats newly wed...haven't been there in a very long time myself.



Thanks. July 16, and man does time fly. Seems like it was yesterday. I married a gorgeous woman, but I'm just as ugly in a tux as in gaffs 








ausneil 1 said:


> Good job, and great precision sawing, obviously done with pride mate, and a nice looking log, glad your thinking higher grade than firewood. keep pics like those coming.



Thanks for the compliments! I do take a lot of pride in my work. I've got a multi stem maple coming up soon, I'll try and get some pictures of that too.


----------



## NORMZILLA44

ausneil 1 said:


> Man i would simply sh#t myself if i had to climb up like that in pic number 2.
> brilliant stuff.....
> I bet you blokes were very shaky ,(can think of a better word or two) the first time you fell the top off one of those logs.
> I used to worry first few times going 3 boards up in the woodchopping ring.
> 
> rep refused again....


 Thank's Neil, and my buddy John was born to climb, I think you saw it when I started the thread, but I love the pic anyway. John 160 foot in a Redwood. Not even the highest he has been, but been awhile since we had to link two climbing line's together. PS I gott throw the one of him topping the big fir out again, it's one among the few he was climbing. I love them pic's.


----------



## ausneil 1

NORMZILLA44 said:


> Thank's Neil, and my buddy John was born to climb, I think you saw it when I started the thread, but I love the pic anyway. John 160 foot in a Redwood. Not even the highest he has been, but been awhile since we had to link two climbing line's together. PS I gott throw the one of him topping the big fir out again, it's one among the few he was climbing. I love them pic's.



If i had not seen all these pics, i'd of quietly said to myself, yea, yea more internet bullsh#t. 
Thats incredable and i don't get sick of seeing those pics. 
I hope you guys get a decent days pay for risking your lives like that, at least falling on the ground you can escape to a safe zone.
Please remember guys, most of you would have family at home so play safe.


----------



## NORMZILLA44

Neil thank's my friend, I am glad somebody like's the pic's as much as I do, and appreciates it too. We love dong this kind of stuff, and our saw's, and skill's have put food on the table, and wood in the fire. Been welcome'd supplemenatal income. I would have more pic's with me in em, but guess who has the camera, and is the only one who take's pic's LOL!


----------



## Brian13

Bump for the thread.

Last shift of the year so nothing going on. Spent all day reading the "Professional Timber Falling" by Dougles Dent. Finished the whole book a little bit ago. Was a Christmas present to myself as well as "Fundamentals of General Tree Work". Real good read, help make sense of a lot I have already read here. Happy New Years to all.


----------



## NORMZILLA44

Thank's Brian same to you my friend! And I love both books too.


----------



## ausneil 1

Happy new near to you all, just finished tea and now onto stubbies and nibblies until midnight with my family. They got 2 movies to watch and of coarse we will see the fireworks.
Might seem boring to most but i worked all day and a easy night is for me.


----------



## NORMZILLA44

Same to you Neil, and there's nothing wrong with that. I always get invited to a party or two very year, but usually Jeanie, and I just stay home. Boring is ok with me, and sitting on the couch watching movies by the fire will be too!


----------



## bergman 501

nice to see you back Norm--wife's brother is coming up from caz (he's hooked up with Bonny parmeter) been together awhile. so i've got company. have a safe and great new year and everybody else too!!-------Kimble


----------



## cheeves

Yah, Happy New Year My friend!! All the best to you and the family ( including the animals)!! You're the top!!! Be safe and well. Bob and Ruthann


----------



## NORMZILLA44

Thank's Kimble, and Bob my friends! Right back at both of you great to see ya! You may like this wasn't sawing on the ranch that day, but worked my ass off for this one, just the same! And im not talking about the tree, but it is burning in my wood stove as we speak! But the Boar was a handfull saturday before last.


----------



## Eccentric

Happy New Year men! Hope it's a prosperous one for everybody. Been some ups and down's and lean times this year, but not too bad overall.


----------



## NORMZILLA44

Good to see ya Aaron, been a coon's age! And happy new year


----------



## Eccentric

NORMZILLA44 said:


> Good to see ya Aaron, been a coon's age! And happy new year



Yeah I've been more busy than a one-armed paper hanger lately. Made less posts here in the last few weeks than I used to make in a day...


----------



## NORMZILLA44

Well glad your back!


----------



## Brian13

Hope everybodys new year is starting off well. Its 0430 and I am getting ready to head out to go fishing. If a snook can just happen to find its way on the end of my line it will be a real good start to the year:msp_thumbup:. Happy New Years:msp_thumbsup:.


----------



## turtle561

great way to start the new year brian! good luck on the snook.
i'll have to get some new line on the curado and go plug casting the mangroves again. it's been awhile.
here's one from a few years ago.
happy new year to all !


----------



## weimedog

NORMZILLA44 said:


> A place where we can all share real job's, stories, pic's. Working saw, and cutting tales. The woods or suburbs. Tree jobs logging, working men, and saws!



Love those pictures! Definitely the extreme side of this business


----------



## Brian13

turtle561 said:


> great way to start the new year brian! good luck on the snook.
> i'll have to get some new line on the curado and go plug casting the mangroves again. it's been awhile.
> here's one from a few years ago.
> happy new year to all !



Looks like its going to be a good year. Caught 4 all together, and the friend I was with caught another 3.


----------



## NORMZILLA44

weimedog said:


> Love those pictures! Definitely the extreme side of this business


 Thank's man, Im sure I can speak for evreybody here, when I say it's nice to get compliment's, and positive feedback. Allyn nice fish!! Brian like you said great start to a new year, nice fish buddy! Woulda gone for a boar run, but Dog's are resting, and healing up from the last go round, two weekend's ago. They settled yesterday for a nice ride to town, and then going to one of our hunt ranches, we threw a kennel together, and fill my trailer with a load of madrone. HAPPY NEW YEAR!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Brian13

Thanks Norm!!! Was a pretty good start. Question for you climber. How long did it take for you to feel comfortable with your friction hitch, and choice of crotch? The one thing that bothers me when I get the chance to go climb is did I tie my friction hitch right, and will that crotch hold me. For that reason I feel stuck to heights that I can survive a fall from LOL. I dont have the extra security of someone with experience checking what I am doing, so I have to believe(hope) its done right. Havnt had any problems yet, but whenever I get above 10' I start getting that nagging thought is it done right. Been reading "Fundamentals of General Tree Work" and so far it has been a real good read. I think it will be very helpful.


----------



## NORMZILLA44

Well Brian never done it myself due to fear of heights for me, but been with it and in the game just turned my 24th year. I have been there with the rigging seen it done it, but climb. But watched John my best buddy for year's, and other excellent climber's. From what you posted it is not the hitch, or technique, but the confidence in your climbing, we need to work on. It takes a big man to come out and ask for help, and say I am trying. I really respect that my friend! Like I said before too bad we are not closer. I have been working with another of our best friend's and tree work partners. Jesus I saw alot of natural ability in him. He used to free climb, and is getting the hang of spur's and flipline now was not easy for him at first, and we are still working with him. Proper cutting techniques, and climbing. The last job we had John was out of town, and Jesus got a little nervous up in a pine about 40 feet. Not the height's but the topping of the tree with some wind added. I pushed him a little, and help with some instruction from the ground, kind of coaching told him yes you can do it, and you will be fine seen John do it many times. Walk him through it and he got a confidence boost, and gained some experience. It does reallly help if you have a partner you know, and trust to help each other, push each other, and balance each other out. I suggest push your self a little each time with another level, height and added technique. Stop second guessing your self you been doing it right because you got this far. You ever need help to talk, or ask a question call or text anytime. Norm Green 707-480-0155. Text me youre number if you want I will talk to John, and think you guy's should talk, he is in the best of the best class his family has done this for generation's. Keep at it that book is fabulous, and you will get there it takes time, and experience, just like falling trees, and cutting and other tree work.


----------



## parrisw

Brian13 said:


> Thanks Norm!!! Was a pretty good start. Question for you climber. How long did it take for you to feel comfortable with your friction hitch, and choice of crotch? The one thing that bothers me when I get the chance to go climb is did I tie my friction hitch right, and will that crotch hold me. For that reason I feel stuck to heights that I can survive a fall from LOL. I dont have the extra security of someone with experience checking what I am doing, so I have to believe(hope) its done right. Havnt had any problems yet, but whenever I get above 10' I start getting that nagging thought is it done right. Been reading "Fundamentals of General Tree Work" and so far it has been a real good read. I think it will be very helpful.



What part don't you trust? You hitch? or where you are tied off too? I've tied off to branches as little as a couple inches around, as long as the tie point in right next to the trunk. I agree with Norm about having someone there to help that knows what he's doing. I've gone up very high with just flipline and spurs.


----------



## parrisw

I tell you guys though, its a whole different ballgame up there, looking up at it aint so bad, when your up there looking down it seems sooooo much higher. You'll be pretty hard pressed to come out of the tree with just a flipline and spurs, you got 3 points of contact there and pretty safe, I've had spurs kick out and still never slipped down.


----------



## NORMZILLA44

Yeah Will, too bad we don't know somebody close by. I was fortunate to learn the ropes, and rub elbows with guy's who new the trick's of the trade. Some I had to learn on my own trial, and error. Some came to me at an early age I felt I had a pretty good feel for saw's, and tree work so learning came natural, but everybody has there own comfort level, and that grow's with time.


----------



## jropo

parrisw said:


> I tell you guys though, its a whole different ballgame up there, looking up at it aint so bad, when your up there looking down it seems sooooo much higher. You'll be pretty hard pressed to come out of the tree with just a flipline and spurs, you got 3 points of contact there and pretty safe, I've had spurs kick out and still never slipped down.



Trust your gear!
I'm still working on that part!
I need a beener and better saw strap.

Do you use wire core?


----------



## ausneil 1

parrisw said:


> I tell you guys though, its a whole different ballgame up there, looking up at it aint so bad, when your up there looking down it seems sooooo much higher. You'll be pretty hard pressed to come out of the tree with just a flipline and spurs, you got 3 points of contact there and pretty safe, I've had spurs kick out and still never slipped down.




There is only one way to say it, i could not do it end of story.
i have a mate who does do it and i have said to him many times, you don't need to worry about me undercuting your price to get the job. I 'm staying on the ground.....


----------



## NORMZILLA44

For sure trust the gear, and that takes time too. It will all come in time. John 160 feet in a Redwood. Other pic he is about 100 feet up topping a fir.


----------



## jropo

NORMZILLA44 said:


> For sure trust the gear, and that takes time too. It will all come in time. John 160 feet in a Redwood. Other pic he is about 100 feet up topping a fir.



UUmm ya, not me anytime soon!
Maybe some day!


----------



## parrisw

jropo said:


> Trust your gear!
> I'm still working on that part!
> I need a beener and better saw strap.
> 
> Do you use wire core?



Yes, must use wire core flip line when using a chainsaw in a tree, if your not, there is something wrong with your head. Many guys have died by not doing this. 



ausneil 1 said:


> There is only one way to say it, i could not do it end of story.
> i have a mate who does do it and i have said to him many times, you don't need to worry about me undercuting your price to get the job. I 'm staying on the ground.....



Ya its not for everyone. Now I'm no pro by any means, but I can do it, not real fast, I just don't do it enough.


----------



## jropo

parrisw said:


> Yes, must use wire core flip line when using a chainsaw in a tree, if your not, there is something wrong with your head. Many guys have died by not doing this.
> 
> 
> 
> Ya its not for everyone. Now I'm no pro by any means, but I can do it, not real fast, I just don't do it enough.



I got my sattle from a Tree's Inc. guy in excange for saw work. They use two flip straps. (power lines) PITA!!!!!!!

I'd at least like to prune my own yard trees.


----------



## Brian13

NORMZILLA44 said:


> Well Brian never done it myself due to fear of heights for me, but been with it and in the game just turned my 24th year. I have been there with the rigging seen it done it, but climb. But watched John my best buddy for year's, and other excellent climber's. From what you posted it is not the hitch, or technique, but the confidence in your climbing, we need to work on. It takes a big man to come out and ask for help, and say I am trying. I really respect that my friend! Like I said before too bad we are not closer. I have been working with another of our best friend's and tree work partners. Jesus I saw alot of natural ability in him. He used to free climb, and is getting the hang of spur's and flipline now was not easy for him at first, and we are still working with him. Proper cutting techniques, and climbing. The last job we had John was out of town, and Jesus got a little nervous up in a pine about 40 feet. Not the height's but the topping of the tree with some wind added. I pushed him a little, and help with some instruction from the ground, kind of coaching told him yes you can do it, and you will be fine seen John do it many times. Walk him through it and he got a confidence boost, and gained some experience. It does reallly help if you have a partner you know, and trust to help each other, push each other, and balance each other out. I suggest push your self a little each time with another level, height and added technique. Stop second guessing your self you been doing it right because you got this far. You ever need help to talk, or ask a question call or text anytime. Norm Green 707-480-0155. Text me youre number if you want I will talk to John, and think you guy's should talk, he is in the best of the best class his family has done this for generation's. Keep at it that book is fabulous, and you will get there it takes time, and experience, just like falling trees, and cutting and other tree work.



I am actually afraid of heights as well, which probably has a lot to do with me questioning my knot and crotch selection. That and I dont get to do it often. I am pretty certain that I tie my knots right, and the crotch will hold, but not having someone there to say yeah its good I get that nagging nervousness. Then there is rot, hollowed trees, and other defects. I watched a huge oak at my parents house, about 4'X6' at the base, get pulled over by a 1/2 ton truck because it was hollow. I feel a lot more comfortable with spikes and ropes, but most of what I have been climbing was not going to get removed. But when I am on just rope, those worries are just enough to keep me tense and very slow LOL.



parrisw said:


> What part don't you trust? You hitch? or where you are tied off too? I've tied off to branches as little as a couple inches around, as long as the tie point in right next to the trunk. I agree with Norm about having someone there to help that knows what he's doing. I've gone up very high with just flipline and spurs.



I am pretty certain the hitch is tied right, but all I have to check it with is pictures. I am using a distel hitch right now, its pretty simple to tie just dont have anyone to check and say yeah thats set right. And I know the only way the crotches I choose are going to break would be due to a defect. And 9 out of 10 times I am ok with it, but on occasion I sit and wonder if it will hold. 



parrisw said:


> I tell you guys though, its a whole different ballgame up there, looking up at it aint so bad, when your up there looking down it seems sooooo much higher. You'll be pretty hard pressed to come out of the tree with just a flipline and spurs, you got 3 points of contact there and pretty safe, I've had spurs kick out and still never slipped down.



You got that right. Everything looks easy from the ground. I use spikes if the tree is going to be removed, but try to avoid using them on trees that are going to stay. I have had them kick out, and it made me nervous LOL. I feel a whole lot better when I can use spikes and ropes.


----------



## parrisw

Brian13 said:


> I am actually afraid of heights as well, which probably has a lot to do with me questioning my knot and crotch selection. That and I dont get to do it often. I am pretty certain that I tie my knots right, and the crotch will hold, but not having someone there to say yeah its good I get that nagging nervousness. Then there is rot, hollowed trees, and other defects. I watched a huge oak at my parents house, about 4'X6' at the base, get pulled over by a 1/2 ton truck because it was hollow. I feel a lot more comfortable with spikes and ropes, but most of what I have been climbing was not going to get removed. But when I am on just rope, those worries are just enough to keep me tense and very slow LOL.
> 
> 
> 
> I am pretty certain the hitch is tied right, but all I have to check it with is pictures. I am using a distel hitch right now, its pretty simple to tie just dont have anyone to check and say yeah thats set right. And I know the only way the crotches I choose are going to break would be due to a defect. And 9 out of 10 times I am ok with it, but on occasion I sit and wonder if it will hold.
> 
> 
> 
> You got that right. Everything looks easy from the ground. I use spikes if the tree is going to be removed, but try to avoid using them on trees that are going to stay. I have had them kick out, and it made me nervous LOL. I feel a whole lot better when I can use spikes and ropes.



Just takes time and practice. It does help that I'm not afraid of heights, or afraid to try anything.


----------



## oscar4883

parrisw said:


> Yes, must use wire core flip line when using a chainsaw in a tree, if your not, there is something wrong with your head. Many guys have died by not doing this.




In the US there is no law saying you need a wire-core. Personally I only know one guy who uses one all the time. I break mine out for conifers only. Being tied in twice, and making careful cuts matter regardless of wire-core or not. However, there is nothing wrong at all with using one for added protection. 

Brian- as far a the distel hitch goes it is a great hitch that sets all the time when tied properly. It takes some time to get used to what diameter is safe to tie in to. Big difference between 3in. white oak, and 3in. willow, lol. You will get more comfortable as time goes on and it seems like you have very good common sense. I totally agree with Will that looking up at a guy working is easy. It is a radically different story when you are the one climbing.


----------



## parrisw

oscar4883 said:


> In the US there is no law saying you need a wire-core. Personally I only know one guy who uses one all the time. I break mine out for conifers only. Being tied in twice, and making careful cuts matter regardless of wire-core or not. However, there is nothing wrong at all with using one for added protection.
> 
> Brian- as far a the distel hitch goes it is a great hitch that sets all the time when tied properly. It takes some time to get used to what diameter is safe to tie in to. Big difference between 3in. white oak, and 3in. willow, lol. You will get more comfortable as time goes on and it seems like you have very good common sense. I totally agree with Will that looking up at a guy working is easy. It is a radically different story when you are the one climbing.



Well, when it comes to life or death, I don't screw around, careful cuts don't mean squat when you slip, I make careful cuts regardless. I don't know why anyone would not use a wirecore??? Its not like their difficult to use, I think its easier to flip up with a wire core.


----------



## NORMZILLA44

Yep Will we are on the same page. It will take time Brian, and you will start to get more comfortable. I know it! Speaking of spur's kicking out, John has done it in redwood, sometimes the bark slip's out or strips. Did that to him on a tree job, and he dropped down the tree 30 feet or so. The bark stripped out on him.


----------



## ausneil 1

NORMZILLA44 said:


> Yep Will we are on the same page. It will take time Brian, and you will start to get more comfortable. I know it! Speaking of spur's kicking out, John has done it in redwood, sometimes the bark slip's out or strips. Did that to him on a tree job, and he dropped down the tree 30 feet or so. The bark stripped out on him.




man i would have to call it a day after that,,,


----------



## parrisw

ausneil 1 said:


> man i would have to call it a day after that,,,



I would at least have to clean out my undies before I went back up.


----------



## Brian13

parrisw said:


> Just takes time and practice. It does help that I'm not afraid of heights, or afraid to try anything.



The fear is part of what makes it fun for me. The actual climbing isnt so much what makes me nervous, it the the positioning to cut where I really start to get nervous. For some reason letting go of the rope makes me feel like I am going to loose balance and or control. Part of it is lack of self confidence and other part is not yet quite believing that a rope wrapped around another will keep me for falling. 



oscar4883 said:


> In the US there is no law saying you need a wire-core. Personally I only know one guy who uses one all the time. I break mine out for conifers only. Being tied in twice, and making careful cuts matter regardless of wire-core or not. However, there is nothing wrong at all with using one for added protection.
> 
> Brian- as far a the distel hitch goes it is a great hitch that sets all the time when tied properly. It takes some time to get used to what diameter is safe to tie in to. Big difference between 3in. white oak, and 3in. willow, lol. You will get more comfortable as time goes on and it seems like you have very good common sense. I totally agree with Will that looking up at a guy working is easy. It is a radically different story when you are the one climbing.



Thanks! I just switched from the VT to the distel. After reading mostly good things about it here and that it is less likely to come loose I decided to try it. So far so good, it has not slipped, but I dont have a whole lot of time on it yet. As for picking a crotch, I try to err on the safe side. The only reason on I pick would break would be because of defect. I know you can go smaller, I just dont have the experience to tell how much, or how to spot possible defects that arnt obvious. 



NORMZILLA44 said:


> Yep Will we are on the same page. It will take time Brian, and you will start to get more comfortable. I know it! Speaking of spur's kicking out, John has done it in redwood, sometimes the bark slip's out or strips. Did that to him on a tree job, and he dropped down the tree 30 feet or so. The bark stripped out on him.



I wish I could get out more. I dont get to go out more than once a month or less it seems. With a wife and twins, seems like I dont have much time for anything unless it makes money LOL.


----------



## Rounder

View attachment 215764

View attachment 215765

View attachment 215766



Some pics from last week for you Norm. Nice fir in that draw system. Kind of a pain cutting all those little swales running into a main draw! Got about ten different leads going and trying to keep them in order of what will be skidded in what order so things aren't crossed up is interesting.

Hope all's well in the new year pard - Sam


----------



## oscar4883

parrisw said:


> Well, when it comes to life or death, I don't screw around, careful cuts don't mean squat when you slip, I make careful cuts regardless. I don't know why anyone would not use a wirecore??? Its not like their difficult to use, I think its easier to flip up with a wire core.



Understood. There are an awful lot of reckless, non-wirecore, users on this site. LOL


----------



## parrisw

Brian13 said:


> The fear is part of what makes it fun for me. The actual climbing isnt so much what makes me nervous, it the the positioning to cut where I really start to get nervous. For some reason letting go of the rope makes me feel like I am going to loose balance and or control. Part of it is lack of self confidence and other part is not yet quite believing that a rope wrapped around another will keep me for falling.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks! I just switched from the VT to the distel. After reading mostly good things about it here and that it is less likely to come loose I decided to try it. So far so good, it has not slipped, but I dont have a whole lot of time on it yet. As for picking a crotch, I try to err on the safe side. The only reason on I pick would break would be because of defect. I know you can go smaller, I just dont have the experience to tell how much, or how to spot possible defects that arnt obvious.
> 
> 
> 
> I wish I could get out more. I dont get to go out more than once a month or less it seems. With a wife and twins, seems like I dont have much time for anything unless it makes money LOL.



Keep things simple helps too. I climb pretty basic, I run a Blakes hitch and you have to advance that manually. 



oscar4883 said:


> Understood. There are an awful lot of reckless, non-wirecore, users on this site. LOL


----------



## oscar4883

parrisw said:


> Keep things simple helps too. I climb pretty basic, I run a Blakes hitch and you have to advance that manually.



Distel is a great simple hitch. As is the Blakes. Basic is good for me too. Less thing to mind and also less of a chance for me to forget something important! Distel is a great lanyard hitch. Even works great on a wire-core. LOL


----------



## NORMZILLA44

Neil a guy would definately shart himself, slipping like that the first time or two for sure! Brian, time you will get there buddy! We all had alot to learn, and continue to learn it never end's. No two trees are the same, and no two tree job's are the same either. It is a trade that will keep you on your toe's, push you to the limit's, and make you evolve. Sam great pics brother! I love the one overlooking the valley below, glad to hear from ya, and glad you are doing good buddy! Oscar good call on the hitch Will I am to a believer in the wire core, not only can it save a guy who accedentaly clips his line with a saw, but also the added protection of all the friction, and abrasion from bark.


----------



## Brian13

parrisw said:


> Keep things simple helps too. I climb pretty basic, I run a Blakes hitch and you have to advance that manually.





oscar4883 said:


> Distel is a great simple hitch. As is the Blakes. Basic is good for me too. Less thing to mind and also less of a chance for me to forget something important! Distel is a great lanyard hitch. Even works great on a wire-core. LOL



I have tried a blakes and taughtline using the climb line itself, and I dont know if it was because the rope was new but it didnt feel like it wanted to hold well. Felt very slippery. When I ordered my ropes I copied the set up of the guy who helped me on the pine tree I posted a pic of earlier. He used the I2I set up with a VT hitch. The distel looks pretty much like the taughtline only with both ends terminating at the carabiner. Seems simple enough, and it feels like it holds well. I dont really think its the knot, but more like I said earlier I am new to friction hitches. The idea of a rope wrapped around another that can slide one way or the other freely is going to hole me hasnt quite sunk in yet lol.



NORMZILLA44 said:


> Neil a guy would definately shart himself, slipping like that the first time or two for sure! Brian, time you will get there buddy! We all had alot to learn, and continue to learn it never end's. No two trees are the same, and no two tree job's are the same either. It is a trade that will keep you on your toe's, push you to the limit's, and make you evolve. Sam great pics brother! I love the one overlooking the valley below, glad to hear from ya, and glad you are doing good buddy! Oscar good call on the hitch Will I am to a believer in the wire core, not only can it save a guy who accedentaly clips his line with a saw, but also the added protection of all the friction, and abrasion from bark.



I am still very green to all of it. Probably doing a disservice to myself by trying to learn about all of it at once. But weather I am testing out a saw I just rebuilt, trying to cut a cut a tree down, or trying to climb I am having a blast. At some point I really hope to be working in the field one way or another.

I have both wire core and rope lanyards. I had just a wire core to start with, and was doing some reading here about a guy who had his lanyard around a large lateral branch that was being cut. It ended up splitting on him and pinning him to the tree, he was able to cut the rope with a pocket knife and get himself free. I have heard good and bad about both, so I have both and use both.


----------



## NORMZILLA44

Good deal Brian, and sounds to me like you are doing just fine. All of us have been there I have also always been a believer, in everybody finds there own little niches, and things that work out for them best, along the road. I have always tried to be open minded, and take in all ides and thoughts from others. If I have not seen the methods tested before I will usually try the stuff, and see how it may work. I also take tried and true methods even of my own, and always look for ways to improve any of them.


----------



## parrisw

Brian13 said:


> I have tried a blakes and taughtline using the climb line itself, and I dont know if it was because the rope was new but it didnt feel like it wanted to hold well. Felt very slippery.



I found that too when I started if you use the same size rope for the hitch as your climb line, my climber friend does this and works for him, you really have to work the blakes tight I found, but I'm much heavier then he is. So I went to a Bee Line prusik cord, and it holds amazing now, if you have one of these don't do the blakes too tight cause it holds too well and you'll find yourself stuck in the tree!! Ask me how I know. After I used it a few times it loosened up and now it runs great you can repel down fast then let go of it and it stops me instantly, but have to be careful doing this with a blakes cause it gets real hot.

Got it from Baileys. They have 3 different lengths, 24", 30", 36".

http://www.baileysonline.com/itemdetail.asp?item=BL516+30&catID=


----------



## NORMZILLA44

Good call Will, and I always wondered how those prusik cords work. Now I know always seemed like a good idea.


----------



## parrisw

NORMZILLA44 said:


> Good call Will, and I always wondered how those prusik cords work. Now I know always seemed like a good idea.



Ya they work real great, and with the "eyes" in each end makes it real nice for a carabiner to slip in, when just using a piece of rope you need to tie two loops in the ends, usually a bowline, and that takes up room and makes it bulky.


----------



## NORMZILLA44

Nice, I will have to pass the info to John, see if he want's to get one. Thank's!


----------



## Brian13

NORMZILLA44 said:


> Good deal Brian, and sounds to me like you are doing just fine. All of us have been there I have also always been a believer, in everybody finds there own little niches, and things that work out for them best, along the road. I have always tried to be open minded, and take in all ides and thoughts from others. If I have not seen the methods tested before I will usually try the stuff, and see how it may work. I also take tried and true methods even of my own, and always look for ways to improve any of them.



Its all new for me, so most of what I learn I am getting from here, books, or videos. There is so much to know, and so much of it is experience it can be a little intimidating. I am about 150 pages into the "Fundamentals of General Tree Work" and I am excited to go climb again. Going to have to get out soon, even if I leave the saws at home.



parrisw said:


> I found that too when I started if you use the same size rope for the hitch as your climb line, my climber friend does this and works for him, you really have to work the blakes tight I found, but I'm much heavier then he is. So I went to a Bee Line prusik cord, and it holds amazing now, if you have one of these don't do the blakes too tight cause it holds too well and you'll find yourself stuck in the tree!! Ask me how I know. After I used it a few times it loosened up and now it runs great you can repel down fast then let go of it and it stops me instantly, but have to be careful doing this with a blakes cause it gets real hot.
> 
> Got it from Baileys. They have 3 different lengths, 24", 30", 36".
> 
> Bailey's - Yale 30" Bee-line & Prusik Cord



That is exactly what I am using. I am getting ready to get a roll of it to make my own custom size to work with the distel. When I used my friends set up it felt like it has held well. And same with mine, especially now that its broken in I have had no slipping with out hitting the hitch on accident. Next time I am home I will get a pic of what I am using.


----------



## parrisw

Brian13 said:


> That is exactly what I am using. I am getting ready to get a roll of it to make my own custom size to work with the distel. When I used my friends set up it felt like it has held well. And same with mine, especially now that its broken in I have had no slipping with out hitting the hitch on accident. Next time I am home I will get a pic of what I am using.



Cool, I'd go take a pic of mine, but its pretty basic.


----------



## NHlocal

*The working man, and chainsaw(s)...*

:smile2:Hello,
I'm fairly new to the sight and I just found this thread. I don't make a living with my saw(s), I take whatever part time tree work I can get, word of mouth. I love doing tree work and learning as much about it as I possibly can. Here are a few pictures of some work I did last summer. Take a look, hope you all enjoy them.

View attachment 216028
(Go to post #377, I reloaded all three pics, THANKS!)
View attachment 216030

View attachment 216048


Work safe.:msp_thumbsup:
NHlocal.


----------



## parrisw

NHlocal said:


> :smile2:Hello,
> I'm fairly new to the sight and I just found this thread. I don't make a living with my saw(s), I take whatever part time tree work I can get, word of mouth. I love doing tree work and learning as much about it as I possibly can. Here are a few pictures of some work I did last summer. Take a look, hope you all enjoy them.
> 
> View attachment 216028
> 
> View attachment 216030
> 
> View attachment 216048
> 
> 
> Work safe.:msp_thumbsup:
> NHlocal.



Welcome, only your last pic works. Nice though.


----------



## NORMZILLA44

Welcome to the site NHlocal! Thanks for stopping by, and saying hello. The last pic, the one that went through, great pic man:msp_thumbup: I do the word of mouth tree work alot too. This thread is for your every day working man, and anything in between just real guy's. We are on a first name basis here. NORM..........


----------



## NHlocal

:smile2:Hello, 
Here's a few more...

View attachment 216050

View attachment 216053

View attachment 216059


Work safe. :msp_thumbsup:
NHlocal.


----------



## parrisw

NHlocal said:


> :smile2:Hello,
> Here's a few more...
> 
> View attachment 216050
> 
> View attachment 216053
> 
> View attachment 216059
> 
> 
> Work safe. :msp_thumbsup:
> NHlocal.



Nice pics!! 

Your A-OK in my book with that orange saw!! Husky rules.


----------



## NHlocal

NORMZILLA44 said:


> Welcome to the site NHlocal! Thanks for stopping by, and saying hello. The last pic, the one that went through, great pic man:msp_thumbup: I do the word of mouth tree work alot too. This thread is for your every day working man, and anything in between just real guy's. We are on a first name basis here. NORM..........



Hello Norm,
...The name is Randy, full time CNC high precision finish grinding (aerospace rod end bearings). 
Married, with a son in college. I enjoy the grinding, very challenging and it pays the bills. I enjoy 
the tree work more, a lot more challenging. I'm always looking to learn more about tree work. 
...That take down was a tough one, very small back yard, not much room for error. I under estimated 
how much work it would take to get that tree on the ground. With experience comes wisdom and insight. 
No damage and no injuries, other than raw shins from my spurs. I switched to caddy pads, BIG difference! 
Thanks for the warm welcome!

Work safe.:msp_thumbsup:


----------



## NORMZILLA44

Nice to meet you Randy, and welcome with a REP, sent one your way. I work for the county road dept, and get involved in alot of cutting projects. The ones that get real interesting, and dicey, are the trees in the stroms, that come down or we have to get down. They are full of hazards usually wires with tension. I got into saws at an early age started cutting hard at about 14. Im 38 now. We do as many side job's as we can, and cut alot for firewood, and hunting ranch maintenance. Which involves many tree take downs.


----------



## Ductape

NHlocal said:


> Hello Norm,
> ...The name is Randy, full time CNC high precision finish grinding (aerospace rod end bearings).
> Married, with a son in college. I enjoy the grinding, very challenging and it pays the bills. I enjoy
> the tree work more, a lot more challenging. I'm always looking to learn more about tree work.
> ...That take down was a tough one, very small back yard, not much room for error. I under estimated
> how much work it would take to get that tree on the ground. With experience comes wisdom and insight.
> No damage and no injuries, other than raw shins from my spurs. I switched to caddy pads, BIG difference!
> Thanks for the warm welcome!
> 
> Work safe.:msp_thumbsup:





Looks like the southern part of the state? I'm up around X20 on 93. Nice pics ....... nice work.


----------



## NHlocal

parrisw said:


> Nice pics!!
> 
> Your A-OK in my book with that orange saw!! Husky rules.


 
Ayuh, 385xp will get it done pretty much every time.


----------



## NHlocal

NORMZILLA44 said:


> Nice to meet you Randy, and welcome with a REP, sent one your way. I work for the county road dept, and get involved in alot of cutting projects. The ones that get real interesting, and dicey, are the trees in the stroms, that come down or we have to get down. They are full of hazards usually wires with tension. I got into saws at an early age started cutting hard at about 14. Im 38 now. We do as many side job's as we can, and cut alot for firewood, and hunting ranch maintenance. Which involves many tree take downs.


Thanks for the welcome and the REP,:msp_smile:
... I've worked near power lines a few times, makes me VERY nervous! Deadly work if it's done wrong. 
I would've liked to have started cutting at a younger age (I'm 46) but I'm cuttin' now!
Work safe!:msp_thumbsup:


----------



## NHlocal

Ductape said:


> Looks like the southern part of the state? I'm up around X20 on 93. Nice pics ....... nice work.


:msp_smile: Thanks Ductape,
. I'm south of you, Laconia. Most all the tree work I've done is on the east side of the lake.

Work safe.:msp_thumbsup:


----------



## parrisw

NHlocal said:


> Ayuh, 385xp will get it done pretty much every time.



Ya man! I'm building a 390xp right now, and have quite a arsenal of other saws!


----------



## NHlocal

parrisw said:


> Welcome, only your last pic works. Nice though.



.  They worked when I previewed the post, not sure what happened?  I'm still trying to 
figure out these computer (confuser) things. I reloaded 'em, try these. It's a 3 pic sequence.

View attachment 216208

View attachment 216209

View attachment 216211


Work safe. :msp_thumbsup:


----------



## parrisw

Cool, now just learn to embed them.


----------



## NHlocal

parrisw said:


> Cool, now just learn to embed them.




...embed???... is that what you did here? Is there an easy way to do that? 
:help: How do I do that...?


----------



## parrisw

NHlocal said:


> ...embed???... is that what you did here? Is there an easy way to do that?
> :help: How do I do that...?



Before doing this. Click on your settings, top right of any page. Now on left side scroll down click on general settings, now scroll all the way down again, look for "enhanced attachment uploading" make sure its turned off!

[video=youtube;x_sbnEKIq-Y]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x_sbnEKIq-Y[/video]


----------



## NHlocal

parrisw said:


> Ya man! I'm building a 390xp right now, and have quite a arsenal of other saws!



I put a "Walkerized" dual port muffler on it. Noticeable power increase and a reeaaallllyyyyy nice sound!::thumbsup::


----------



## NHlocal

parrisw,
...here's a pic of the muffler, my son and I were taking a "lunch break" and this yellow jacket 
was checking out a possible new home...maybe he's a Husky fan? :msp_biggrin: 
No bee was harmed during the use of this saw... :biggrinbounce2: he got away safe. 
...I think it's gonna take more than a few times for me to get used to this embed thing...
Many thanks for your help!


----------



## parrisw

NHlocal said:


> parrisw,
> ...here's a pic of the muffler, my son and I were taking a "lunch break" and this yellow jacket
> was checking out a possible new home...maybe he's a Husky fan? :msp_biggrin:
> No bee was harmed during the use of this saw... :biggrinbounce2: he got away safe.
> ...I think it's gonna take more than a few times for me to get used to this embed thing...
> Many thanks for your help!



Nice! Good going about getting it embedded. Yup those mufflers sound good.


----------



## NHlocal

parrisw said:


> Ya man! I'm building a 390xp right now, and have quite a arsenal of other saws!



What kind of mods are you doing? How about a few pics?::thumbsup::


----------



## NORMZILLA44

Now if I could only learn how to embed them!! Randy you are welcome glad:msp_thumbup: you found us!!


----------



## M-tooth

Did a little bit off this :chainsawguy: saturday then had a bonfire and did this


----------



## NORMZILLA44

Nice Look's a little chilly in Vermont! Good load of firewood, and I love too have a bonfire, and a cocktail myself. Im going out to cut this saturday, and promise picturesopcorn:


----------



## M-tooth

NORMZILLA44 said:


> Nice Look's a little chilly in Vermont! Good load of firewood, and I love too have a bonfire, and a cocktail myself. Im going out to cut this saturday, and promise picturesopcorn:



Yea it's been hovering in the single digits and below zero's for a couple weeks, had one rogue warm day in the 40's though. Not too many things go better together than bonfires and cocktails! Anybody else notice how much faster full skip chain is when noodling? I would say it's considerably faster.


----------



## NORMZILLA44

Nice! I bet that place is beautifull in the spring time. Been high 60-70's during the day here. Cold in the am's for us lately, and the is mid 20's to low 30's. Nothing like what you have of course. And on fullskip yeah! Always been my favorite I run it on every saw I own. Except my pole saw.


----------



## parrisw

NHlocal said:


> What kind of mods are you doing? How about a few pics?::thumbsup::



I can do better then that, I got a whole thread going on it.

Go have a look here. http://www.arboristsite.com/chainsaw/188054.htm



NORMZILLA44 said:


> Now if I could only learn how to embed them!! Randy you are welcome glad:msp_thumbup: you found us!!



Just follow my instruction like I posted a few back and you'll be set.


----------



## Brian13

NHlocal said:


> Thanks for the welcome and the REP,:msp_smile:
> ... I've worked near power lines a few times, makes me VERY nervous! Deadly work if it's done wrong.
> I would've liked to have started cutting at a younger age (I'm 46) but I'm cuttin' now!
> Work safe!:msp_thumbsup:



Nice pics!!! At 31 I wish I had started earlier myself LOL. Oh well better late than never.


----------



## Brian13

parrisw said:


> Cool, I'd go take a pic of mine, but its pretty basic.



This is what I have been using. The I2I needs to be shorter for this set up, but other than that I like it so far.














Sometimes when I load the knot the coils separate like this here. Never tried it higher than a couple of feet, but it seems to hold like that. I try to tighten it up when I see that, dont know if it is supposed to do that, or if that means the coils are too loose.


----------



## jimdad07

Not trying to hijack, but if you guys can please check this thread out: http://www.arboristsite.com/off-topic-forum/188558-23.htm#post3392218, this family could use some well wishing.


----------



## NHlocal

Brian13 said:


> Nice pics!!! At 31 I wish I had started earlier myself LOL. Oh well better late than never.


...YOUR'E RIGHT!...big REP on that one! I'd rather wear out than rust out, as long as I'm careful not to break myself first. 

Work safe.:msp_thumbsup:


----------



## NHlocal

:biggrinbounce2: Back at work on firewood for my Church with some friends...good working weather last Saturday.


----------



## NORMZILLA44

I will check it out Will thanks! Jim no hijack there bro! Good stuff! So what exactly is going on? I reped mountaingal awhile back, but don't know the scoop? Brian great pics man! Rand you too great pics! Got a great pile, and nice you are helping the church out!


----------



## jimdad07

NORMZILLA44 said:


> I will check it out Will thanks! Jim no hijack there bro! Good stuff! So what exactly is going on? I reped mountaingal awhile back, but don't know the scoop? Brian great pics man! Rand you too great pics! Got a great pile, and nice you are helping the church out!



She has breast cancer, I believe it is a good prognoses from how they talk but there are a couple of threads there to put well wishes onto. Roncoinc posted a link to the National Breast Cancer Foundation for anyone interested NBCF - Donate Online

How is Normzilla these days? Haven't been in here in awhile, I'll have some pics for you soon of a stand of woods I have been taking down. Kind of a shame to knock em all down but I can't pass on hickory and oak firewood.


----------



## NORMZILLA44

Thanks Jim, and I am real sad to hear that, and hope the best for her. To bad. I am real good missed ya man! Love to see some new pics, I am due as well. Going out saturday, one of our hunting ranches. We trade tree work we can take all the wood we want too. We are going to split some wood, cleanup and load. And burn a few piles. Have some more takedowns coming up the saturady,after next. Hope you are doing good buddy!


----------



## jimdad07

NORMZILLA44 said:


> Thanks Jim, and I am real sad to hear that, and hope the best for her. To bad. I am real good missed ya man! Love to see some new pics, I am due as well. Going out saturday, one of our hunting ranches. We trade tree work we can take all the wood we want too. We are going to split some wood, cleanup and load. And burn a few piles. Have some more takedowns coming up the saturady,after next. Hope you are doing good buddy!



I have a section of oak and hickory that a farmer wants cleaned out to make way for pasture. Wants every thing over 4" cut, that won't leave much but it will give me a lot of firewood. Getting for the labor and the cost of fuel to cut it and haul it home. I love deals like that. I love getting time in the woods.


----------



## NHlocal

*


parrisw said:



I can do better then that, I got a whole thread going on it.

Go have a look here. http://www.arboristsite.com/chainsaw/188054.htm

Click to expand...

*


parrisw said:


> :bang: Now you went and did it, you got my CAD all worked up! :bang:
> ...No seriously, I just got done reading through your 390xp thread. That's
> some very good quality work you're doing on that saw, lookin' forward to seeing
> it done and running. Thanks for posting updates, I'll be looking for them.:msp_thumbsup:
> :arg: Sorry about the thread hijack, I'm done. :redface:


----------



## parrisw

NHlocal said:


> *
> 
> 
> parrisw said:
> 
> 
> 
> I can do better then that, I got a whole thread going on it.
> 
> Go have a look here. http://www.arboristsite.com/chainsaw/188054.htm
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *
> 
> 
> parrisw said:
> 
> 
> 
> :bang: Now you went and did it, you got my CAD all worked up! :bang:
> ...No seriously, I just got done reading through your 390xp thread. That's
> some very good quality work you're doing on that saw, lookin' forward to seeing
> it done and running. Thanks for posting updates, I'll be looking for them.:msp_thumbsup:
> :arg: Sorry about the thread hijack, I'm done. :redface:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No worries. Its getting close. Started assembling it last night. Still waiting on a couple small parts though, looking like it wont get finished till the beginning of February now.
Click to expand...


----------



## NORMZILLA44

390xp could strike a fire with anybody! And good threads should be intertwined!


----------



## NHlocal

NORMZILLA44 said:


> 390xp could strike a fire with anybody! And good threads should be intertwined!


...after I got my 385xp last spring and using it on several jobs through the summer and fall I can only dream of what it 
would be like to run a 390xp...and then have it modified? :msp_ohmy: I get huge satisfaction from working on my own saws,  
but attempting some of those mods are waaaayyyyy beyond my ability. But I sure would like learn how to do some of those 
mods. I've been working in the same machine shop for going on 27 years and it's common to run product with .0005 of an 
inch tolerance. Unfortunately I have very little experience with actual "machining", all my experience is finish grinding. I have 
great respect for everyone doing their own saw mods, machining, porting, etc. The level of skill required to do these mods and 
actually understand how each one affects the saw.....I can appreciate and relate to that. 
...My hands are starting to twitch, I'm itching to put a saw into some wood. Cuttin' more firewood this Saturday. :msp_thumbsup:


----------



## NORMZILLA44

Sweet man, and I agree some real modification pro's out there. Im not one of em either. I am cutting this Saturday too, and next. We have had a real overgrown cuttiing project at work. We are running CDF firecrews to help cut, and chip. I have been on the front lines, pole saw, top saw, and 046 and or the 365. I have been tuckered out at night, but hell I do it for fun on the weekends, and bowl overhand during the week!:biggrin:


----------



## parrisw

NHlocal said:


> ...after I got my 385xp last spring and using it on several jobs through the summer and fall I can only dream of what it
> would be like to run a 390xp...and then have it modified? :msp_ohmy: I get huge satisfaction from working on my own saws,
> but attempting some of those mods are waaaayyyyy beyond my ability. But I sure would like learn how to do some of those
> mods. I've been working in the same machine shop for going on 27 years and it's common to run product with .0005 of an
> inch tolerance. Unfortunately I have very little experience with actual "machining", all my experience is finish grinding. I have
> great respect for everyone doing their own saw mods, machining, porting, etc. The level of skill required to do these mods and
> actually understand how each one affects the saw.....I can appreciate and relate to that.
> ...My hands are starting to twitch, I'm itching to put a saw into some wood. Cuttin' more firewood this Saturday. :msp_thumbsup:



Its fun and rewarding, many other guys around have been doing it much longer then I have. I think I'm starting to get ok at it now.


----------



## John D

Is there really any noticeable difference between a 385 and 390? I mean aren't these identical saws with a very slight bump in displacement .....

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk


----------



## parrisw

John D said:


> Is there really any noticeable difference between a 385 and 390? I mean aren't these identical saws with a very slight bump in displacement .....
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk



There is a difference, how much I don't know. I've never run them side by side.


----------



## NHlocal

parrisw said:


> There is a difference, how much I don't know. I've never run them side by side.


...Here are a few pics of my 385xp when I bought it last spring...











...and here it is 5 minutes ago waiting to get the chain freshened up, 




I got it for $330 and put another $350 into it for parts that that were missing, broke, or worn out. 
Being on a very limited income this definitely is working for me. Not that I wouldn't like to mod my saw 
or get the 390, but that ain't happenin' right now. Sooooo, I'll continue to get my CAD fix watching and 
reading about all of you guy's saws. Keep posting the updates and the pics... 
I'm lovin' it!!! ::thumbsup:: ::thumbsup:: ::thumbsup::


----------



## NORMZILLA44

Im loaded with gear, and off in the morning to one of the hunting ranches. A work day cutting splitting, haul some wood home. No burn day otherwise, would burn brush too. Yep the pups are going too!View attachment 217259
View attachment 217260
View attachment 217261
View attachment 217262


----------



## NORMZILLA44

P.S awesome saw Duane


----------



## jimdad07

NHlocal said:


> ...Here are a few pics of my 385xp when I bought it last spring...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...and here it is 5 minutes ago waiting to get the chain freshened up,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I got it for $330 and put another $350 into it for parts that that were missing, broke, or worn out.
> Being on a very limited income this definitely is working for me. Not that I wouldn't like to mod my saw
> or get the 390, but that ain't happenin' right now. Sooooo, I'll continue to get my CAD fix watching and
> reading about all of you guy's saws. Keep posting the updates and the pics...
> I'm lovin' it!!! ::thumbsup:: ::thumbsup:: ::thumbsup::



I think how you did it is the most rewarding way of getting a saw. It's nice to buy them new, but it's even nicer to take an old saw that you refurbished and maybe hopped it up a little :msp_wink: and put it up against a brand new saw and then spank it. I got to do that last weekend with a Dolmar 120si that I got running and then ported it, spanked a newer ms441 with it. That was a good day in the woods.


----------



## parrisw

NHlocal said:


> ...Here are a few pics of my 385xp when I bought it last spring...
> 
> 
> ...and here it is 5 minutes ago waiting to get the chain freshened up,
> I got it for $330 and put another $350 into it for parts that that were missing, broke, or worn out.
> Being on a very limited income this definitely is working for me. Not that I wouldn't like to mod my saw
> or get the 390, but that ain't happenin' right now. Sooooo, I'll continue to get my CAD fix watching and
> reading about all of you guy's saws. Keep posting the updates and the pics...
> I'm lovin' it!!! ::thumbsup:: ::thumbsup:: ::thumbsup::



Really nice work getting it going!! Looks good.


----------



## Rounder

Still trying to get this right. Computer impaired. Pic from today for ya Norm. No saw, but the two yarders in the pic have been keeping my saw busy.....along with the other two ####in' yarders on the otherside of the hill.

Hope all's well pard -Sam



View attachment 217300


----------



## turtle561




----------



## NHlocal

NORMZILLA44 said:


> Im loaded with gear, and off in the morning to one of the hunting ranches. A work day cutting splitting, haul some wood home. No burn day otherwise, would burn brush too. Yep the pups are going too!View attachment 217259
> View attachment 217260
> View attachment 217261
> View attachment 217262



Norm?.....almost looks like you're gonna go do some work...:msp_laugh: please post some pics. ::thumbsup::


----------



## NORMZILLA44

Gorgeous view Sam, nice picture buddy! Glad you are doing well! Jim I agree you kind of bond with a saw, you do more work on or piece together. Duane my camera is on the front seat!!!!!!!


----------



## NHlocal

parrisw said:


> Really nice work getting it going!! Looks good.


...tore it all the way down except pulling the cylinder and splitting the cases to clean it up, 
*a real diamond in the rough*. Everything smooth and tight, throttle is crisp and strong, 160lbs. 
on cold compression, couldn't ask for much more, except maybe that beast of a saw you're building...:msp_wink: 
keep posting updates... :msp_thumbsup:


----------



## parrisw

NHlocal said:


> ...tore it all the way down except pulling the cylinder and splitting the cases to clean it up,
> *a real diamond in the rough*. Everything smooth and tight, throttle is crisp and strong, 160lbs.
> on cold compression, couldn't ask for much more, except maybe that beast of a saw you're building...:msp_wink:
> keep posting updates... :msp_thumbsup:



Cool!

I'll post updates as soon and I do them. Its pretty much all finished, just waiting on some parts. If I had the tank vent I could run it. I also need the plastic clip on the throttle arm which holds the throttle cable.


----------



## NHlocal

mtsamloggit said:


> Still trying to get this right. Computer impaired. Pic from today for ya Norm. No saw, but the two yarders in the pic have been keeping my saw busy.....along with the other two ####in' yarders on the otherside of the hill.
> 
> Hope all's well pard -Sam
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 217300



That's a view I could look at for a long time, thanks for the pic, VERY NICE!:msp_drool:


----------



## NHlocal

parrisw said:


> Cool!
> 
> I'll post updates as soon and I do them. Its pretty much all finished, just waiting on some parts. If I had the tank vent I could run it. I also need the plastic clip on the throttle arm which holds the throttle cable.


It's always the little things that hold you up...:bang::bang:


----------



## Rounder

NHlocal said:


> That's a view I could look at for a long time, thanks for the pic, VERY NICE!:msp_drool:



Yeah, it's nice to be able to sit and take in the view for a moment when you're pissed and ready to hike to the truck and tramp! Reminds you to cool off a little bit and appreciate what you've got going.

View attachment 217306


The ridge in the foreground will be one of the next blocks, looks pretty decent - Sam


----------



## NORMZILLA44

I agree Sam, and the woods, and mountains have cleared my mind before. Therapy for me. Most of you guy's have seen this, but this is one of my favorite spots, and views.


----------



## parrisw

This is the kinda view I love.

This was my view one morning on a sailboat, having coffee.


----------



## parrisw

And me at the helm.


----------



## NORMZILLA44

Great picture Will, I could handle drinking coffee at a place like that.


----------



## parrisw

NORMZILLA44 said:


> Great picture Will, I could handle drinking coffee at a place like that.



Yup, sailing is pretty sweet! I love being out on the water.


----------



## NORMZILLA44

Nice never done it, look's awesome though. Do you go near salt springs island?


----------



## parrisw

NORMZILLA44 said:


> Nice never done it, look's awesome though. Do you go near salt springs island?



Yes. Been all around it, that pic was in Annette inlet on Prevost Island, which is right next to Salt Spring, look it up on google.


----------



## Eccentric

NORMZILLA44 said:


> Im loaded with gear, and off in the morning to one of the hunting ranches. A work day cutting splitting, haul some wood home. No burn day otherwise, would burn brush too. Yep the pups are going too!View attachment 217259
> View attachment 217260
> View attachment 217261
> View attachment 217262



Have fun Norm!


----------



## NHlocal

parrisw said:


> This is the kinda view I love.
> 
> This was my view one morning on a sailboat, having coffee.



Clear and calm, not exactly "the working man and his chainsaw" but really beautiful pics all the same. 
It is good to take time to relax once in a while.....thanks for the pics.


----------



## NHlocal

mtsamloggit said:


> Yeah, it's nice to be able to sit and take in the view for a moment when you're pissed and ready to hike to the truck and tramp! Reminds you to cool off a little bit and appreciate what you've got going.
> 
> View attachment 217306
> 
> 
> The ridge in the foreground will be one of the next blocks, looks pretty decent - Sam



Hard to believe views like that can be had while doing a good days work.....thanks for more great pics. :msp_drool::msp_drool::msp_drool:


----------



## jimdad07

Here you go Norm, it's not PNW yarding by any stretch, just once I would love to be on one of those mountains dropping timber, but it's what I have. Still a lot of fun for me. Clearing this patch of woods for a farmer to make way for more pasture. Seems a shame to cut all of this oak and hickory down, but it will heat my house and the other homes in my family for a couple of years. It's about a three or four acre spot that is pretty well all white oak, red oak and hickory. I have only dropped one ash so far. Just started last weekend on it, snow storm last night put cutting to a halt this weekend. Been digging out all day on that one.


----------



## jimdad07

parrisw said:


> And me at the helm.



Good pics of the boat and the view. Kind of cool that you were able to get the Gordon's fisherman to sail it for you:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## NORMZILLA44

Duane, Im sure Will has a pole saw on that boat for the occasional limb he may encounter:msp_biggrin: Thanks Aaron! We had a great time, and bbq'd some wild pig sausage, beans, and corn. Got about 2 cords split cleanded up, and hauled out. Stacked some more brush. Jim nice pictures, good looking wood. Atleast it will go to good use heating some homes for you. Here are a few pic's from today.


----------



## NORMZILLA44

Pics.


----------



## Eccentric

NORMZILLA44 said:


> Duane, Im sure Will has a pole saw on that boat for the occasional limb he may encounter:msp_biggrin: Thanks Aaron! We had a great time, and bbq'd some wild pig sausage, beans, and corn. Got about 2 cords split cleanded up, and hauled out. Stacked some more brush. Jim nice pictures, good looking wood. Atleast it will go to good use heating some homes for you. Here are a few pic's from today.





NORMZILLA44 said:


> Pics.



Looks like you had a fine time. Good food, good friends, and cutting out away from it all...


----------



## jimdad07

NORMZILLA44 said:


> Pics.



That looks like a great time you guys had. Nice day for it too, looks a little different than my view right now


----------



## NORMZILLA44

Definetally gods country. I am going to jump to the other place, the one I texted you. Hope to see ya there soon!


----------



## NHlocal

NORMZILLA44 said:


> Pics.



::thumbsup:: Great pics Norm, you definitely are getting better weather than we are...-2 degrees this morning. :msp_ohmy:


----------



## NHlocal

jimdad07 said:


> Here you go Norm, it's not PNW yarding by any stretch, just once I would love to be on one of those mountains dropping timber, but it's what I have. Still a lot of fun for me. Clearing this patch of woods for a farmer to make way for more pasture. Seems a shame to cut all of this oak and hickory down, but it will heat my house and the other homes in my family for a couple of years. It's about a three or four acre spot that is pretty well all white oak, red oak and hickory. I have only dropped one ash so far. Just started last weekend on it, snow storm last night put cutting to a halt this weekend. Been digging out all day on that one.


.....you got yourself some nice firewood there, getting paid to take it out?, even better! :msp_thumbsup: Great pics!


----------



## NORMZILLA44

Thanks Duane!


----------



## deye223

subed


----------



## NORMZILLA44

Be back at it this saturday, rain or shine. Couple oaks need to come down. PICTURES, mandatory! I will make somebody else do the photo shoot, so you guys can see my skills LOL!


----------



## NORMZILLA44

I am hurtin a little. Been balls to the walls on the cutting side. Running the forestry prison crews, for cutting hit the hardest area I have seen in ten years with the county. Overgrown yeah understatement. Most of it had to be cut off a steep bank anywhere from a couple feet off to 20 plus. And packed up to the chipper. The prisoners kinda make a chain to get it up there captain wont get dirty, but I will. Those guy's if you dont get a gap between ya, will be hitting you with limbs you cut, while trying to pull em for you. Its a malay, and they make it a pain in the ass or a hazard. I was dropping about a 30 foot lime 6-8 inches through overhead gonna let it hang, get outa the way and let it break free. When a whistle [email protected]@@ pulls a limb out from underneath me I was standing on! Anyway I stayed ahead of em took two weeks of hard cutting, falling trees, dismantling, manlift, even roped pulled a few. Winched some too. I buried em! Little buddy is tired today!


----------



## Brian13

Santa came a little late for me, but he finely made it. Found a box at the door this morning when I got home.


----------



## NORMZILLA44

Awesome! Awesome! Good stuff my friend


----------



## joeclimbing

Stihlman441 said:


> Ozzy Redgum firewood 880 and 50'' bar.
> 
> SThihlman, that's beautiful wood; it looks like it would great furniture!


----------



## NHlocal

...Plowing out the Church wood shed today...about 2 cord of 4 footers in the foreground under cover. 











...and here it is all cut to stove length and under cover, now the easy part...split and stack...opcorn:opcorn:











...maybe next Saturday...:msp_thumbsup:


----------



## NORMZILLA44

Randy good stuff, for a good cause! I did not make it to cut today, was going to help my buddy take down oaks for his grandma, but they went to a sportsman's expo. Joe howdy stranger! How the heck are ya?


----------



## Alex D

Some year and a half old pics from 2 summers ago of a pine more to come

267.jpg picture by stihl1 - Photobucket

266.jpg picture by stihl1 - Photobucket

265.jpg picture by stihl1 - Photobucket


----------



## NORMZILLA44

Nice pics Alex. What do you think of those forester bars?


----------



## jimdad07

NORMZILLA44 said:


> Nice pics Alex. What do you think of those forester bars?



Keep it down in here Norm!:hmm3grin2orange: JK, glad to see this thread is still going. Keep it up boys. I will have more pics for you guys soon.


----------



## NORMZILLA44

Good deal, good to see ya, and looking forward to more pics, and I owe some too!


----------



## Brian13

Went over to my parents today and gave the new rope a try. I like having the tight eye at the end of the rope. I have read just over half of "Fundamentals of General Tree Work" and watched the first dvd of The Working Climber so far. And so far I have learned that I am still afraid of heights LOL. But the more I read and see, I feel a little more at confident in what I am doing. Went up about 10 ft. or so, and sat there for a bit until I was comfortable, and then moved up a little more and did the same thing. Got up to where a could of branches I wanted to trim and sat there for awhile, and then repelled down. Got my saw and went back up and trimmed what I wanted to, and then back down. Made it up to about 20-25 ft. Tried to get my dad to take a pic but ended up with a video, so its a 10 second picture LOL.

[video=youtube_share;JarPT8gucGw]http://youtu.be/JarPT8gucGw[/video]


----------



## NORMZILLA44

good stuff dude! That's what it's all about! There are two kinds of people those who can conquer certain fears, and those who can't. So far you are doing better with heights than me:msp_thumbup:


----------



## Brian13

LOL thanks!!! There are days that I wonder I am just wasting money I dont have trying to learn how to climb LOL. My part time job I have to get up on roofs and some of these houses with tile, steep pitches, and high ceilings scare that crap out of me. But today wasnt bad, felt reasonably safe LOL. Still not comfortable reaching away with both hands though. If the climb line is in between me and the work its ok, but if not I feel the need to hold on to the line.


----------



## NORMZILLA44

Hey just keep doing what you are my friend! You have already moved your self up a notch. Worst case if you don't become a full blown climber, then you will have gear that is always useful. Find some in your area to partner with, maybe side jobs like we do. In our group we all have our own talents and comfort levels. John is the best climber, he will go the highest we have had him near 200 plus feet.


----------



## parrisw

Good work Brian. You look good up there. I guess its easy to take things for granted like a fear of heights, which I don't have, when I was a kid I would free climb trees to and excess of 80', would I do that now?? Maybe? But I would have to think hard about doing it with no safety gear. Like a fear for me, is big spiders freak me out!!!! Don't know why they just creep me out man. Good thing we don't get big spiders around here.


----------



## NORMZILLA44

Yep good points Will! Don't know if you remember a month or so ago, my plumbing trouble? Anyway tight place under the house working on the pipes, spiders, and black widows all over. I wore a hooded sweatshirt, tucked in all my clothes etc. Made my skin crawl spiders give me the creeps too! Made me jump more than once. Last Saturday when I took those wood cutting pics, I was arm loading wood to the truck, and felt something on my neck. At the same moment my buddy looked at me, and I could tell it wasn't good he jumped over quick, as soon as I felt it he brushed of a giant nasty ass spider. I dropped all the wood, about S### myself, and stripped off my sweatshirt. LOL!


----------



## parrisw

NORMZILLA44 said:


> Yep good points Will! Don't know if you remember a month or so ago, my plumbing trouble? Anyway tight place under the house working on the pipes, spiders, and black widows all over. I wore a hooded sweatshirt, tucked in all my clothes etc. Made my skin crawl spiders give me the creeps too! Made me jump more than once. Last Saturday when I took those wood cutting pics, I was arm loading wood to the truck, and felt something on my neck. At the same moment my buddy looked at me, and I could tell it wasn't good he jumped over quick, as soon as I felt it he brushed of a giant nasty ass spider. I dropped all the wood, about S### myself, and stripped off my sweatshirt. LOL!



I remember that Norm. I'm there with ya man. Did you see the pic MCW posted a while back of the spider that was on him??? OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO FUK, it scared me just to see the pic.


----------



## parrisw

Here ya go Norm, here is Matt's post about the spider that was on him.EEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW warning, will make you shat yourself just thinking about this spider being on your NECK!!!

http://www.arboristsite.com/chainsaw/106705-46.htm#post2796621


----------



## cheeves

NORMZILLA44 said:


> good stuff dude! That's what it's all about! There are two kinds of people those who can conquer certain fears, and those who can't. So far you are doing better with heights than me:msp_thumbup:


You can work thru the fear of heights. I did it Swordfishing. First time I climbed the main mast where the crows nest was to spot polly balls( hold up the high flyers) was petrified. By the end of the trip 10 days could scamper up in 12ft. seas. You can work thru any fear!!!


----------



## NORMZILLA44

Will I would have frickin passed out!! I do remember that yikes! Bob I agree hell I cut in the manlift at work the other day. I was only up like 12 feet, but had no discomfort like the past.


----------



## lone wolf

Brian13 said:


> LOL thanks!!! There are days that I wonder I am just wasting money I dont have trying to learn how to climb LOL. My part time job I have to get up on roofs and some of these houses with tile, steep pitches, and high ceilings scare that crap out of me. But today wasnt bad, felt reasonably safe LOL. Still not comfortable reaching away with both hands though. If the climb line is in between me and the work its ok, but if not I feel the need to hold on to the line.



One hand off the saw for fear of falling will get you cut with a kickback so I suggest you get used to letting go and trusting your gear.


----------



## Brian13

Thanks Will and Norm!! Spiders dont bother me, even the poisonous ones if I can see them. The Black Widow and Brown Recluse are all we have to worry about down here. Spiders and snakes are all good here, but heights I just have an absolute knowledge that I will fall LOL. But its getting easier, so that is a plus. 



lone wolf said:


> One hand off the saw for fear of falling will get you cut with a kickback so I suggest you get used to letting go and trusting your gear.



Working on that, working hard on trusting my gear and choices.


----------



## Alex D

NORMZILLA44 said:


> Nice pics Alex. What do you think of those forester bars?



Hmm i dont really use that bar I have maybe 20 or so hours on it. So far it was holding up good although I personally prefere Stihl, that bar just came with the saw when i bought it.


----------



## NHlocal

NORMZILLA44 said:


> Randy good stuff, for a good cause! I did not make it to cut today, was going to help my buddy take down oaks for his grandma, but they went to a sportsman's expo. Joe howdy stranger! How the heck are ya?



...Thanks Norm, the wood keeps coming for "free" and it's saving some of us a bunch of money on oil/propane.::thumbsup::,
besides, I really do like the work...


----------



## NORMZILLA44

You will get it I think Brian:msp_thumbup: Alex yeah I was just curious seen those bars, never used one. Yep Randy that is awesome, I am lucky all my wood is free as well. Other forms of heat like you said, you save them money otherwise that would be a lot of expense!


----------



## NHlocal

lone wolf said:


> One hand off the saw for fear of falling will get you cut with a kickback so I suggest you get used to letting go and trusting your gear.


I definitely agree with that one Brian, there are sooooo many things that can go wrong when you're working in a tree, 
you can't be thinking about anything else. You've got to be concentrating 100% on the work you're doing. Maybe learning 
more about the gear you are using will give you more trust and confidence in it. Of course as you climb and gain practical 
(real in the tree) experience your confidence will grow by leaps and bounds.  The Working Climber DVD will give you a 
lot of good information. I have no one to show me how to climb/work safe and those DVD's helped me out a lot. Watch them 
all. Work safe! ::thumbsup::


----------



## NORMZILLA44

I agree it will come with time, but yep both hands on saw:msp_wink:


----------



## NHlocal

NHlocal said:


> I definitely agree with that one Brian, there are sooooo many things that can go wrong when you're working in a tree,
> you can't be thinking about anything else. You've got to be concentrating 100% on the work you're doing. Maybe learning
> more about the gear you are using will give you more trust and confidence in it. Of course as you climb and gain practical
> (real in the tree) experience your confidence will grow by leaps and bounds.  The Working Climber DVD will give you a
> lot of good information. I have no one to show me how to climb/work safe and those DVD's helped me out a lot. Watch them
> all. Work safe! ::thumbsup::



As I sit and wait for the wood stove to get good and hot I did want to add there are MANY climbers that "one hand" a chainsaw 
while working in a tree. I'll be the first to admit that I do it but, BEFORE I even used a chainsaw up in the tree I climbed enough 
to get to know my gear and be completely confident in it. :msp_thumbsup: It takes time, never rush it. 
Time to start the coffee  and get ready for work. 
Whatever you do, where ever you do it, Work safe! ::thumbsup::


----------



## Alex D

Some more pics older ones as well this was one of the first trees i felled. Thats an 044 with a 32" bar sitting on the stump 

639.jpg picture by stihl1 - Photobucket

640.jpg picture by stihl1 - Photobucket


----------



## NORMZILLA44

Yes, true considered by many as unsafe, and others will disagree, on one handed top sawing. Probably a toss up, but at times necessary. I even did it on the ground today with a 200t. LOL! Good call Randy! More cutting with the forestry crews today. Got a few pics should have more tommorow. Its hard because the captains get touchy, nobody is supposed to photograph inmates.


----------



## NHlocal

NORMZILLA44 said:


> Yes, true considered by many as unsafe, and others will disagree, on one handed top sawing. Probably a toss up, but at times necessary. I even did it on the ground today with a 200t. LOL! Good call Randy! More cutting with the forestry crews today. Got a few pics should have more tommorow. Its hard because the captains get touchy, nobody is supposed to photograph inmates.



Great pics Norm! Looks like you got yourself a big ole mess goin'. :msp_ohmy: Who makes the call on what gets cut 
and what don't? Looks a bit over whelming to me... opcorn: Thanks for the pics.


----------



## NORMZILLA44

Jeff is a buddy I work with, he is in charge, but me too. He has the higher rank but lets me do my thing cut, help call shots and calls me for problem trees. We both work together. Usually the CDF crews cut and chip, sometimes while waiting the two or so hours for them to show, Jeff, and I will have so much on the ground, that when they show up they just chip. Pretty good when two guys cutting can bury a 12-17 man crew, but hey we aren't talking branches now! The other day I could not reach, and fought a branch with my polesaw, so I grabbed the 46, and dumped the tree!


----------



## NORMZILLA44

A few old ones, my old truck still have the trailer, though rebuilt. We don't haul brush anymore! All is chipped, my good old dogs were Tramp, Lacy, Hazel. Mom dad, and daughter one of the best groups I ever had. Miss em dearly. The one with me by the stump is a Tan oak, died 1-2 years before we cut it, sudden oak death. Sad it killed all the old growth Tan oak up there. King ridge road Cazadero, at my best buddy Jesus's.


----------



## rpowell

Alex D said:


> Some more pics older ones as well this was one of the first trees i felled. Thats an 044 with a 32" bar sitting on the stump
> 
> 639.jpg picture by stihl1 - Photobucket
> 
> 640.jpg picture by stihl1 - Photobucket



you sure as heck did not need a 32 inch bar to fell that tree. i have cut up to 60 inch diameter oaks with a 28 inch bar


----------



## Alex D

rpowell said:


> you sure as heck did not need a 32 inch bar to fell that tree. i have cut up to 60 inch diameter oaks with a 28 inch bar



True but I personally prefere running longer bars especially when felling gives me some distance from the tree whether that means anything in terms of safety or not i dunno, and the added weight ain't terribly bad.


----------



## NORMZILLA44

I agree with the 32, Alex the 28 is handy sure but the 32 is more able in most falling conditions. I have four front runners. One has a 34in bar, one a 32. And two have 28in bars. And I dont play musical bars.


----------



## NHlocal

parrisw said:


> Here ya go Norm, here is Matt's post about the spider that was on him.EEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW warning, will make you shat yourself just thinking about this spider being on your NECK!!!
> 
> http://www.arboristsite.com/chainsaw/106705-46.htm#post2796621



...:welcome: Sorry about jumping backwards in the thread but I just had to leave a comment on the spider pics...those were 
some GREAT pics!!! I can't help it, I am fascinated by critters like that, :msp_w00t: too bad we don't have any like that up here  
in New Hamsha'.


----------



## NORMZILLA44

Dude you can have em! You wanna see me jump, you will if a spider lands on me:msp_thumbsup:


----------



## jimdad07

This is a great thread you guys have going, I enjoy popping in now and then check out the pics. Keep them coming guys.:msp_thumbsup:


----------



## NHlocal

NORMZILLA44 said:


> Dude you can have em! You wanna see me jump, you will if a spider lands on me:msp_thumbsup:



...here's one of our "critters" we have up here, pretty scary, :msp_scared: almost took my arm off... hahaha!







We really don't have much worry about up here except for bees and tics(lyme disease :msp_ohmy that's about it, 
helps us to concentrate on cuttin'. ::thumbsup:: 
Splittin' and stackin' tomorrow...:biggrinbounce2:
Work safe. :msp_thumbsup:


----------



## NORMZILLA44

Glad you drop in Jim! Randy hope to see a few pics of the pile! We cut some more today without the CDF crew, but had the county honor farm type, labor crew to chip. I fell a live oak, not real big or tall. I am always a believer in swamping out, and looking around, and always looking up. Tree was falling all was good, and I got cracked dead center top of the head. Glad I had my Stihl helmet on. In was a good hit, but no injuries hard hat took it all. And I take the blame, all my fault I got in too big of a hurry for a easy tree, and missed looking at one spot, directly behind me was a limb about ten feet long, and 6 inches around resting in the oak. Widowmaker luckily on impact due to rot it broke in a half. Guarantee without a hard hat minimum sticthes.


----------



## NHlocal

NORMZILLA44 said:


> Glad you drop in Jim! Randy hope to see a few pics of the pile! We cut some more today without the CDF crew, but had the county honor farm type, labor crew to chip. I fell a live oak, not real big or tall. I am always a believer in swamping out, and looking around, and always looking up. Tree was falling all was good, and I got cracked dead center top of the head. Glad I had my Stihl helmet on. In was a good hit, but no injuries hard hat took it all. And I take the blame, all my fault I got in too big of a hurry for a easy tree, and missed looking at one spot, directly behind me was a limb about ten feet long, and 6 inches around resting in the oak. Widowmaker luckily on impact due to rot it broke in a half. Guarantee without a hard hat minimum sticthes.



...Hey Norm! Glad to here you didn't get hurt. :biggrinbounce2: PPE is so important. :greenchainsaw:
Got the last of the wood pile split and stacked, ::thumbsup:: here's a few pics...


















...now we get to start the the whole process all over again, WooHoo!!! :msp_thumbsup:


----------



## NORMZILLA44

Good stuff! That's a lot of wood! Nice and neatly stacked awesome! And thanks for the concern, and yep very important, hell I am even wearing chaps again.


----------



## NHlocal

NORMZILLA44 said:


> Good stuff! That's a lot of wood! Nice and neatly stacked awesome! And thanks for the concern, and yep very important, hell I am even wearing chaps again.



Ayuh, PPE is good stuff. I've recently purchased and am wearing "chain safe" pants (along with all the other stuff). I haven't been cut but, I've seen and heard way too many horror stories of people getting cut. :msp_scared::msp_scared::msp_scared: !!! I gotta get some of those cut resistant gloves, the only PPE I need right now. Ayuh, a lot of wood, now to get cuttin' again...:msp_thumbsup:
Watch out for hangers... 
Work safe. ::thumbsup::


----------



## NORMZILLA44

For sure buddy! And speaking of hangers got some hazard tree removing next Saturday. My buddy John the climber, and me one is blown against another we have to take down. And nothing holding it but a small tree. Then the other to come out has some splits at the stump, and root pull not terrible yet but leaning toward my friend house, and another storm may have it on his roof. Four already blew down it was a bad storm last weekend. Rain and wind. I will get some good pics! And we are doing this to help my good buddy Kevin he is also my vet for our dogs, and cats.


----------



## Alex D

NHlocal said:


> Ayuh, PPE is good stuff. I've recently purchased and am wearing "chain safe" pants (along with all the other stuff). I haven't been cut but, I've seen and heard way too many horror stories of people getting cut. :msp_scared::msp_scared::msp_scared: !!! I gotta get some of those cut resistant gloves, the only PPE I need right now. Ayuh, a lot of wood, now to get cuttin' again...:msp_thumbsup:
> Watch out for hangers...
> Work safe. ::thumbsup::



Yup for me at least caps are a must personally had a run in with the saw wearing chaps i never saw without them from then on. And they did their job perfectly stopped the 044 only after 2 layers the third and fourth where untouched 

246.jpg picture by stihl1 - Photobucket

245.jpg picture by stihl1 - Photobucket

244.jpg picture by stihl1 - Photobucket

243.jpg picture by stihl1 - Photobucket


----------



## NORMZILLA44

Alex that's a good hit man. I can not imagine what your leg would have looked like without them. I hit my leg last summer with my 660, and no chaps. Got real lucky just a couple skin tears. Real lucky.


----------



## NHlocal

NORMZILLA44 said:


> Alex that's a good hit man. I can not imagine what your leg would have looked like without them. I hit my leg last summer with my 660, and no chaps. Got real lucky just a couple skin tears. Real lucky.



...I would say extremely fortunate, to a chainsaw your body is softer than pine. Just a bump can can do SERIOUS injury! :msp_ohmy: 
I got a pair of Husky chainsaw pants last summer, I don't cut without wearing them. Not bad for the price. :msp_thumbup:
I definitely need to to get some cut resistant gloves!!! Any suggestions? What's good? :dunno: 
Work safe! ::thumbsup::


----------



## jimdad07

NHlocal said:


> ...I would say extremely fortunate, to a chainsaw your body is softer than pine. Just a bump can can do SERIOUS injury! :msp_ohmy:
> I got a pair of Husky chainsaw pants last summer, I don't cut without wearing them. Not bad for the price. :msp_thumbup:
> I definitely need to to get some cut resistant gloves!!! Any suggestions? What's good? :dunno:
> Work safe! ::thumbsup::



Good thing you had those. I really need to take the $$$ and get a set. I work in the woods quite a bit and it's only a matter of time.


----------



## NORMZILLA44

Yep I have to say wise practice on the safety gear. I agree with what was said hard hat a must! Chaps I guess should be too. I wear one of the stihl full face helmets. Became a believer about 6-7 years ago. I was pole sawing in our yard when we bought the house. I cut the small knot that was left after I cut a limb. Thing hit me in the top dead center of the head. Was not very big but man I was seeing stars. The face screen is great while doing pole saw work because you look up into everything, and it falls in your face, or on your head. It is also nice for chipping had things spit back from the chipper, and give me cuts on the nose, or bloody noses before. The gloves I am not sure seen them in Baileys I believe, and Sherrill tree. I have never tried them. But MTsamlogit, brought up a thread earlier about anti vibration gloves. Good point too, and would not be surprised if they made a glove that combined both.


----------



## NORMZILLA44

jimdad07 said:


> Good thing you had those. I really need to take the $$$ and get a set. I work in the woods quite a bit and it's only a matter of time.


 What up Jim, how are ya? I agree would not be a bad idea, I may look in to it as well.


----------



## NORMZILLA44

All I did was rest up, and lay low this last weekend. The hardest I think I have ever cut for the county. Been at it 5 days a week at work, and Saturdays for one of our hunt ranches. Man My body was worn out Saturday I just laid back on the couch. Lots of polesaw work, and that beats you up a little more I think. Been up to my ears in poison oak, and I am mostly immune but get an occasional itch spot or two like this weekend, but no biggy.


----------



## David (saltas)

*I use these gloves when using my saws*

Norm I have a pair of vibration gloves the insides of the fingers and palms are gel lined.
The gell is also on the big elastic bit the wraps around the wrist
The insides are leather and the outers are synthetic knit.






Vibration Dampening Gloves

Full-finger glove, anti-vibration protection in palm, thumb and wrist. These gloves are padded with a layer of 60 gram vibration-dampening polymer. Good for protection from repetitive impact and work with pneumatic vibrating tools. Soft and pliable goatskin leather palm. Cool, comfortable stretch-nylon backs.
Full finger glove, stretch nylon mesh back 

Vibration Resistant Gloves - GLOVES N ALL


----------



## NHlocal

David (saltas) said:


> Norm I have a pair of vibration gloves the insides of the fingers and palms are gel lined.
> The gell is also on the big elastic bit the wraps around the wrist
> The insides are leather and the outers are synthetic knit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vibration Dampening Gloves
> 
> Full-finger glove, anti-vibration protection in palm, thumb and wrist. These gloves are padded with a layer of 60 gram vibration-dampening polymer. Good for protection from repetitive impact and work with pneumatic vibrating tools. Soft and pliable goatskin leather palm. Cool, comfortable stretch-nylon backs.
> Full finger glove, stretch nylon mesh back
> 
> Vibration Resistant Gloves - GLOVES N ALL



Nice gloves for a good price...are they available as "cut resistant"? :dunno: How are they for climbing/working with rope? :Eye::Eye:


----------



## NORMZILLA44

Thanks buddy! Nice looking gloves, going to try and get some ordered. Definately a good idea.


----------



## David (saltas)

I have size 12 hands
I cant say what they would be like for climbing not my thing.
The gel lining makes everything bigger in your hand by about 3/8ths 
I wash my chaps but have never washed these gloves.
The gel is about 5/32 thick now after 18 months of work, the leather is all dark brown now and there is a small cut tear but not full thickness on the end of the first finger on the right hand, most likely from pulling brush out of the way.
The elastic is starting to stretch on the wrap around the wrist but they still do up.
The wrist wrap helps stop arm pump and it does an excelent job of keeping dust, chips sticks and stuff out of the inside of the glove.

Cut resistance not much to a saw but I should not be one handing the saw

I think cut resistance would be more important if I was using a top handle saw were I might be holding the branch I was cutting :msp_scared: or I was holding a branch in front of me out of the way while I cut another one one handed :msp_scared: both are bad practice but It does happen like that.

My last job was as an instrument fitter, lots of tiny fiddly precision parts, and as a fixer of broken things I need my fingers to be not pristine looking but in working order.


----------



## NHlocal

David (saltas) said:


> I have size 12 hands
> I cant say what they would be like for climbing not my thing.
> The gel lining makes everything bigger in your hand by about 3/8ths
> I wash my chaps but have never washed these gloves.
> The gel is about 5/32 thick now after 18 months of work, the leather is all dark brown now and there is a small cut tear but not full thickness on the end of the first finger on the right hand, most likely from pulling brush out of the way.
> The elastic is starting to stretch on the wrap around the wrist but they still do up.
> The wrist wrap helps stop arm pump and it does an excelent job of keeping dust, chips sticks and stuff out of the inside of the glove.
> 
> Cut resistance not much to a saw but I should not be one handing the saw
> 
> I think cut resistance would be more important if I was using a top handle saw were I might be holding the branch I was cutting :msp_scared: or I was holding a branch in front of me out of the way while I cut another one one handed :msp_scared: both are bad practice but It does happen like that.
> 
> My last job was as an instrument fitter, lots of tiny fiddly precision parts, and as a fixer of broken things I need my fingers to be not pristine looking but in working order.



That's a lot of good information, thank you, I appreciate it. Sounds like they are well worth the money. :msp_thumbup: 
Working in the Aerospace industry going on 27 years, I can appreciate working with "precision parts". Thanks again! ::thumbsup::
Work safe.


----------



## NORMZILLA44

Yep I agree great info. Still cutting with the forestry crews. Man I was tired, and sore this last weekend. Starting to bounce back today I think.


----------



## madhatte

My last week or so has been all about storm clean-up. Here's some bits of the fun. These are all landscape trees and not in a proper forest, so the challenge to me was keeping them off of buildings and cars. 

Here's a red oak ~24" on the stump. This one fit in a narrow space between a building and a parking lot. Wish I'd thought to get a pic of it standing.







Here's another red oak a couple hundred feet away on another side of the same building. That's a big transformer under the right side of it. Missed both. 






Another view:






Here's a partial video. Stupid camera battery died. 

[video=youtube_share;TOK7SOtbcNg]http://youtu.be/TOK7SOtbcNg[/video]

A fir in a tight space:






a sweetgum:






and a hickory (thanks, 056kid for the ID):






Got a couple sycamores left to drop and this job will be done. It's been fun cutting unfamiliar species in unfamiliar spaces.


----------



## NORMZILLA44

Great stuff Nathan!! Yeah man, and we got something in common, me and my gang are fellow tree dismantlers! Tight quarters, and places bull rope rigging, porta wrap, blocks. Always different, and interesting. We also get some nice falling clear jobs from time to time, but most of it is disecting.


----------



## HorseFaller

Okay Madhatte got to ask. What is the other slice out of your face cut for? This may very well be a greenie question, but with all the sis wheel talk in falling picks. I thought I had that figured but this makes me wonder. Course it could just be a flare you cut off or a different type of a Dutchmen. Sorry to ask, but.


----------



## madhatte

NORMZILLA44 said:


> Great stuff Nathan!! Yeah man, and we got something in common, me and my gang are fellow tree dismantlers! Tight quarters, and places bull rope rigging, porta wrap, blocks. Always different, and interesting. We also get some nice falling clear jobs from time to time, but most of it is disecting.



I WISH we had rigging and stuff. This job was all about faces and wedges. Walked away from a few because I just couldn't see a safe lay. Once they were on the ground, we pieced 'em up and left them for the loader. Had one bumped over when it was convenient for the operator. We are days ahead of them.



HorseFaller said:


> Okay Madhatte got to ask. What is the other slice out of your face cut for? This may very well be a greenie question, but with all the sis wheel talk in falling picks. I thought I had that figured but this makes me wonder. Course it could just be a flare you cut off or a different type of a Dutchmen. Sorry to ask, but.



Simple: them's HARD hardwoods, and my chains are all ground for softwoods. I cut the root flare off to make my powerhead's power go further. I would adjust my chains as necessary if I was going to be cutting that type of wood more. Only takes a few seconds and makes a big difference in cutting as well as wedging efficiency. I'm sure there are better ways to accomplish the same but this is what I came up with.

NOTE: these cuts did not affect the face or the fall at all. They were not for steering the tree but for cheating power out of the saw.

EDIT: here's another following the same logic. 34" stump is reduced to 27", 28" bar on a MS440. I don't like to high-stump because they would want me to flush-cut them later and I don't want to rock my chains. Low stumps save hassles.


----------



## RandyMac

fiber puller

:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## madhatte

Now, how did I know YOU were gonna show up and say that?


----------



## HorseFaller

Just checking. Thanks man. Had just never seen it in the face cut is all


---
I am here: http://maps.google.com/maps?ll=48.916347,-122.121209


----------



## RandyMac

madhatte said:


> Now, how did I know YOU were gonna show up and say that?



At your service.


----------



## NORMZILLA44

madhatte said:


> Now, how did I know YOU were gonna show up and say that?


 He let you off easy, thought for sure it was going to be why cheat inches. Go six cubes LOL! He must have been in a good mood LOL! Carry on Nathan nice stumps, and technique:msp_thumbup:


----------



## NHlocal

...I finally got the video clip from the home owner on a job I did last fall, I got away with two different :msp_scared: "WOW, that 
could've ended a whole worse" :msp_scared:...take a look and feel free to comment and/or criticize, I appreciate any and all of it.

Topping and Dropping Two Red Oaks Beside The Barn..wmv - YouTube

Work safe! ::thumbsup::


----------



## madhatte

NORMZILLA44 said:


> why cheat inches. Go six cubes LOL! He must have been in a good mood



He's right, of course. No replacement for displacement. I work with what I have, y'know? That includes feeble muscles and plastic saws...


----------



## RandyMac

madhatte said:


> He's right, of course. No replacement for displacement. I work with what I have, y'know? *That includes feeble muscles and plastic saws.*..



buck up, buttercup


----------



## NORMZILLA44

LOL! Good shiat Nathan! I'm knowing the Randy lingo pretty good eh? LOL! Working with what you got what I have seen is pretty good stuff my friend! I am impressed:msp_thumbsup: Randy good video on your tree take down. I think on your top it did not look like it needed to be tied off. You should have been able to put it on that lawn were the tree fell. If you can't face it and fall it without help, rope it, and pull it were you want it. Even if you have to top it higher, sometimes we have to chunk em out, even firewood size. Could not tell if you were still tied off while you topped it, or just had a flip line. Always be tied off or both, and never use the rope you are tied off too. Always have two ropes, and sperate them. And when that top starts to go set back in to your flip line, and did in with the spurs. Also if you had to tie the top off that rope should have been below you. There are many options that come with time, and experience, and trial and errors. Not ripping up on you, but trying to help, because there was some good there, and your technique has some good. The tree falling by the barn I could not tell if you had a wedge, did not see one saw you pulled it, but you don't want it to set back. I did not see your stump well, but looked like to much holding wood was cut, that thing broke free too fast, and lost the steering to quick. More holding wood, and more stump shot. Also we have had a few next to buildings, that sometimes could roll and we have used what we call a dead man, where we use Bull rope, and tie the butt off to another tree, or stump so when the tree falls if it rolls, the bull rope will catch the butt of the tree, and stop it, you can also stump it higher, and tie it off to it's own stump. Look at John topping this fir, over 100 plus feet up, he set back, and dug in, you should have seen the catapult on this one. Good vid, and you got some experience! You can also drop tops, and limbs with the porta wrap like we got, and let your rope run, and then catch.


----------



## HorseFaller

NHlocal said:


> ...I finally got the video clip from the home owner on a job I did last fall, I got away with two different :msp_scared: "WOW, that
> could've ended a whole worse" :msp_scared:...take a look and feel free to comment and/or criticize, I appreciate any and all of it.
> 
> Topping and Dropping Two Red Oaks Beside The Barn..wmv - YouTube
> 
> Work safe! ::thumbsup::



Might I suggest a portawrap and a ground guy.


----------



## RandyMac

Seems to me that I have a good blackmail photo of Nate. Now where is that?


----------



## madhatte

RandyMac said:


> Seems to me that I have a good blackmail photo of Nate. Now where is that?



Oh no you don't, Red Hat!


----------



## NORMZILLA44

Oh you two LOL! Now I gotta see the photo!:biggrin:


----------



## RandyMac

madhatte said:


> Oh no you don't, Red Hat!



Hmmmm....there is red in that photo.


----------



## NORMZILLA44

Speaking of blackmail photo, Jeanie was on her way home last night, and 101 was shut down just north of Cloverdale. A dude failed a suicide attempt driving off the Cloverdale grade. So he then strips to nakedness, and run down the freeway toward on coming cars. Took five fireman to tackle him, or play pickle if you will!


----------



## madhatte

RandyMac said:


> Hmmmm....there is red in that photo.



Bar oil is red for a purpose. Sometimes gravity assists. That's not blackmail; that's basic physics.

PHTPTPHPTPHPTPHPTPHPTPHPTPHPT!!!


----------



## RandyMac

madhatte said:


> Bar oil is red for a purpose. Sometimes gravity assists. That's not blackmail; that's basic physics.
> 
> PHTPTPHPTPHPTPHPTPHPTPHPTPHPT!!!



just keep thinking that
:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## madhatte

"Pinch" yourself and make sure you really meant to say that...


----------



## RandyMac

madhatte said:


> "Pinch" yourself and make sure you really meant to say that...



is that pinch as in open flippy cap?


----------



## paccity

looks good nathan. what are they going to leave the stumps or grind them. at least it's been spring like for weather.


----------



## NORMZILLA44

Been loving the weather here too Frasier, really nice! Burning brush, and a little cutting for us in the am at one of our hunting ranches.


----------



## madhatte

paccity said:


> looks good nathan. what are they going to leave the stumps or grind them. at least it's been spring like for weather.



Yeah, they'll be grinding for MONTHS. That is, after the mess is cleaned up. Plenty of stumps are still buried under piled branches. 

Note: weren't ever an 064 what had them flippy caps.


----------



## paccity

very good. months? how many trees you knock down?


----------



## Rounder

Thought you'd like this Norm. 660 cutting some real #### timber today. Hope all's well pard. 
- Sam

View attachment 221587

View attachment 221588


----------



## RandyMac




----------



## paccity

oh sh##, i'm bleeding.


----------



## RandyMac

stihls have "that" time of the month...............LMAO!!!!


----------



## Eccentric

paccity said:


> oh sh##, i'm bleeding.



Damn flippy caps!

Who's Homelite 540 is that in the background Fraser?


----------



## paccity

don't remember, maybe randy would know.


----------



## NORMZILLA44

Great pics Sam! Doing good thanks brother! Burned brush all day, got some firewood. Tommorow a couple hazard removals, will have pics.


----------



## NHlocal

NORMZILLA44 said:


> LOL! Good shiat Nathan! I'm knowing the Randy lingo pretty good eh? LOL! Working with what you got what I have seen is pretty good stuff my friend! I am impressed:msp_thumbsup: Randy good video on your tree take down. I think on your top it did not look like it needed to be tied off. You should have been able to put it on that lawn were the tree fell. If you can't face it and fall it without help, rope it, and pull it were you want it. Even if you have to top it higher, sometimes we have to chunk em out, even firewood size. Could not tell if you were still tied off while you topped it, or just had a flip line. Always be tied off or both, and never use the rope you are tied off too. Always have two ropes, and sperate them. And when that top starts to go set back in to your flip line, and did in with the spurs. Also if you had to tie the top off that rope should have been below you. There are many options that come with time, and experience, and trial and errors. Not ripping up on you, but trying to help, because there was some good there, and your technique has some good. The tree falling by the barn I could not tell if you had a wedge, did not see one saw you pulled it, but you don't want it to set back. I did not see your stump well, but looked like to much holding wood was cut, that thing broke free too fast, and lost the steering to quick. More holding wood, and more stump shot. Also we have had a few next to buildings, that sometimes could roll and we have used what we call a dead man, where we use Bull rope, and tie the butt off to another tree, or stump so when the tree falls if it rolls, the bull rope will catch the butt of the tree, and stop it, you can also stump it higher, and tie it off to it's own stump. Look at John topping this fir, over 100 plus feet up, he set back, and dug in, you should have seen the catapult on this one. Good vid, and you got some experience! You can also drop tops, and limbs with the porta wrap like we got, and let your rope run, and then catch.



Hey Norm, I appreciate your pointing all those things out. As I said, on the top the home owner wanted minimal lawn damage so I 
tied it off, would've been easier to just let it fall. My mistake was being in a hurry and going way too aggressive. I didn't use my climb-
line to tie it off, had a separate line (bull rope). I had my flipline with one wrap around the trunk when I topped it. What is the advantage 
of tying off the rope below me when I topped it? :msp_confused: I had the rope natural crotched around the trunk on a stub (can't see it in the video) 
so it would be easy to lower it down. Good call on the holding wood on the second tree, I kept the saw in the cut a bit too long. Don't 
know how much help it would've been seeing how much the top caught the other tree. I saw the top was gonna hit when I was up taking 
limbs out of it BUT, being in a hurry I didn't want to take the extra time to cut out the limbs that would hit. I said all that to try to let you 
know what I was thinking as I was going through the take down. Again, I really appreciate you pointing out where I need to be thinking 
different on how I'm working. Also, I don't have any one for ground crew, just me. The home owner helped a little but no way I'm gonna 
count on him for any type of "groundie work". :msp_scared: I don't have any one to work with here, just DVD's and videos to learn from. 
Your comments are a big help. 
Thank you very much!!! ::thumbsup::::thumbsup::::thumbsup::
Work safe. :msp_thumbsup:


----------



## madhatte

paccity said:


> very good. months? how many trees you knock down?



Didn't keep a count. Thinkin' ~100? More? Less? Hard to say. 



Eccentric said:


> Who's Homelite 540 is that in the background Fraser?



Pretty sure it belongs to Farley9n, GTG host. He's got a lot of really cool toys.


----------



## NORMZILLA44

Cool Randy and just trying to help. Glad you did not take offense, because you are doing good work. I guess maybe more slack in the line, and you would not have to put rope lower for the top. Next time give it more slack, and you will have more room between you and the swinging top. Yeah it is hard, and I am spoiled that way to have help. Maybe you can team up with somebody in the near future, and learn each other a little sure helps having a partner. If you get a porta wrap, and have a ground guy, you can let the rope run-slack and then the top will clear you by plenty, and then lower it as well. My card reader is down, but I have some cool pics from today. We took those two oaks down, and the uprooted one that was leaning against the other tree, we decided if we cut underneath to drop it down would not have been good, because it was limb locked on one side, and was going to roll. So I put a call in to Jeanies's dad that's my future father in law. He lives ten minutes from the job, he brought his truck and winch we put a block in a tree across the pond, and ran the bull rope over to the winch line, and pull it over backwards, away from the house, and everything else.


----------



## RandyMac

madhatte said:


> Pretty sure it belongs to Farley9n, GTG host. He's got a lot of really cool toys.



He sure does, has two chainsaws that I would dearly love to have, A Jonny 111S and a Solo 680.


----------



## parrisw

NORMZILLA44 said:


> Cool Randy and just trying to help. Glad you did not take offense, because you are doing good work. I guess maybe more slack in the line, and you would not have to put rope lower for the top. Next time give it more slack, and you will have more room between you and the swinging top. Yeah it is hard, and I am spoiled that way to have help. Maybe you can team up with somebody in the near future, and learn each other a little sure helps having a partner. If you get a porta wrap, and have a ground guy, you can let the rope run-slack and then the top will clear you by plenty, and then lower it as well. My card reader is down, but I have some cool pics from today. We took those two oaks down, and the uprooted one that was leaning against the other tree, we decided if we cut underneath to drop it down would not have been good, because it was limb locked on one side, and was going to roll. So I put a call in to Jeanies's dad that's my future father in law. He lives ten minutes from the job, he brought his truck and winch we put a block in a tree across the pond, and ran the bull rope over to the winch line, and pull it over backwards, away from the house, and everything else.



Port wrap is a must if you have to lower a top, there is no way I'd do it with just tying it off, that's asking to get you thrown off the tree. With porta wrap you can let the top run down and slowly bring it to a stop, then you are also not shock loading the stub, which is very important if working with dead trees, you don't want it to snap in half if you shock load it, that would be real bad news if you were up there.


----------



## RiverRat2

mtsamloggit said:


> Thought you'd like this Norm. 660 cutting some real #### timber today. Hope all's well pard.
> - Sam




Hows that???



RandyMac said:


> He sure does, has two chainsaws that I would dearly love to have, A Jonny 111S and a Solo 680.



Yeah Ive run that 111S it is a v ery nice saw!!!


----------



## madhatte

RandyMac said:


> He sure does, has two chainsaws that I would dearly love to have, A Jonny 111S and a Solo 680.



I covet the same duo. They are both awesome machines.


----------



## NORMZILLA44

Yeah that porta wrap is a lifesaver Will. We use our's all the time.


----------



## parrisw

NORMZILLA44 said:


> Yeah that porta wrap is a lifesaver Will. We use our's all the time.



YEP! I don't own one, but, I've used one a bunch of times.


----------



## NORMZILLA44

John P and I did a job Will, it was on a hillside had dead tan oaks to take out. About 11 if I remeber anywhere from 12in diameter to 18 or 24in. 60 feet to 80, or 100. Sudden oak death got em all we put a block in a neighbooring redwood 60 feet up or so. The guy's house on on the downhill side some of the trees were 10 feet away. A couple we fell between the other trees which kept them from rolling. About 8 with the block bull rope, and porta wrap we put the bull rope up in the tree to fall, and fell it like normal but lowered them down with the porta wrap, and it was easy just laid em down slow. Could not have done the job otherwise.


----------



## parrisw

NORMZILLA44 said:


> John P and I did a job Will, it was on a hillside had dead tan oaks to take out. About 11 if I remeber anywhere from 12in diameter to 18 or 24in. 60 feet to 80, or 100. Sudden oak death got em all we put a block in a neighbooring redwood 60 feet up or so. The guy's house on on the downhill side some of the trees were 10 feet away. A couple we fell between the other trees which kept them from rolling. About 8 with the block bull rope, and porta wrap we put the bull rope up in the tree to fall, and fell it like normal but lowered them down with the porta wrap, and it was easy just laid em down slow. Could not have done the job otherwise.



Yep, if I was doing any kind of paid work, I'd have to have one.


----------



## NHlocal

NORMZILLA44 said:


> Cool Randy and just trying to help. Glad you did not take offense, because you are doing good work. I guess maybe more slack in the line, and you would not have to put rope lower for the top. Next time give it more slack, and you will have more room between you and the swinging top. Yeah it is hard, and I am spoiled that way to have help. Maybe you can team up with somebody in the near future, and learn each other a little sure helps having a partner. If you get a porta wrap, and have a ground guy, you can let the rope run-slack and then the top will clear you by plenty, and then lower it as well. My card reader is down, but I have some cool pics from today. We took those two oaks down, and the uprooted one that was leaning against the other tree, we decided if we cut underneath to drop it down would not have been good, because it was limb locked on one side, and was going to roll. So I put a call in to Jeanies's dad that's my future father in law. He lives ten minutes from the job, he brought his truck and winch we put a block in a tree across the pond, and ran the bull rope over to the winch line, and pull it over backwards, away from the house, and everything else.


...Nah, I don't take offense to much, there's something to be learned in "almost" everything that is said. Never used a porta wrap, 
I have seen them used in many videos. Looks like a great piece of equipment to have, how much more would it cost if you add on 
the "groundie" accessory to run it?  It's all good feedback and comments, I've definitely got a lot to learn! 
...Pics??? Post 'em. :msp_thumbsup: Thanks again Norm! 
Work safe. ::thumbsup::


----------



## NHlocal

parrisw said:


> YEP! I don't own one, but, I've used one a bunch of times.


...Just wonderin', any suggestions on how to *practice* using one??? :dunno:


----------



## NORMZILLA44

I got mine from Baileys, get a block or two as well and it will open more doors for you. I am sure there has to be info out there. Maybe the tree care forum, it is somewhat straight forward it does come with instructions how to get started. First thing get one, and go from there. But yep you need a partner man one way or another.


----------



## parrisw

NHlocal said:


> ...Just wonderin', any suggestions on how to *practice* using one??? :dunno:



Well, you need 1-2 people on the ground to run it depending on how big a piece you are lowering, also how many wraps you put on it depends on how much the piece weighs as well. They are easy to use, something that you just have to try out and learn, not that hard.


----------



## lone wolf

NORMZILLA44 said:


> John P and I did a job Will, it was on a hillside had dead tan oaks to take out. About 11 if I remeber anywhere from 12in diameter to 18 or 24in. 60 feet to 80, or 100. Sudden oak death got em all we put a block in a neighbooring redwood 60 feet up or so. The guy's house on on the downhill side some of the trees were 10 feet away. A couple we fell between the other trees which kept them from rolling. About 8 with the block bull rope, and porta wrap we put the bull rope up in the tree to fall, and fell it like normal but lowered them down with the porta wrap, and it was easy just laid em down slow. Could not have done the job otherwise.



What diam rope and how many raps?


----------



## NORMZILLA44

3/4 in Samson stable braid bull rope. It's been 5 plus years but I think we did three wraps. Two may have worked. I know we had one that I believe had two wraps, and I had to ad some muscle to it, so I believe we went to three after that with ease.


----------



## NORMZILLA44

This pepperwood I do have a pic or two, and will look for more. There was a garage, and walkway nearby had to top it, and chunk some out with the porta wrap.


----------



## lone wolf

NORMZILLA44 said:


> 3/4 in Samson stable braid bull rope. It's been 5 plus years but I think we did three wraps. Two may have worked. I know we had one that I believe had two wraps, and I had to ad some muscle to it, so I believe we went to three after that with ease.



3 raps and you had a whole tree on the line?


----------



## NORMZILLA44

Yeah about ten different ones seperate of course. The few with the bigger girth we were able to fall. The others were tall and pretty skinny. The base maybe ten-16 or 18 inches, and tapering to the top which maybe 3-6 or 8 inches. Not real big trees, just tall and we had the block pretty high up in a Redwood blocking helps a ton. We did the tree lay down technique with the porta wrap on a job after that. A couple trees similar next to a hand rail and walk way layed them right down.


----------



## WidowMaker1

RandyMac said:


> stihls have "that" time of the month...............LMAO!!!!


 yep! always a flappy somewhere leaking every month :eek2:


----------



## NORMZILLA44

RandyMac said:


> He sure does, has two chainsaws that I would dearly love to have, A Jonny 111S and a Solo 680.


 Maybe we are rubbing off on each other I gave respect, and credit back to the saws of old, and you are acknowledging some other brands eh! I like it


----------



## parrisw

Well got up a few small trees today. Was some small spindly Poplar's. They boarder my inlaws chicken coupe. he wanted them topped so they would create more of a boarder. Man its kinda nerve wracking climbing small trees, was up to where the tree was only 4-6" in diameter, and boy did they sway around! LOL. Sorry didn't get a chance for pics, will try to get some tomorrow.


----------



## NORMZILLA44

Sweet Will! You either will get extra eggs from the chickens today, or they will quit laying LOL! Probably made them nervous too! Parmeter has been in some small stuff, me being on the ground looking up is nervewracking alone. I got pics from yesterday, but my card reader went down. Hey don't sweat pics buddy I appreciate, and love the stories:msp_thumbsup: P'S you ever read fundamentals of general tree work? Dude the climbed bush's and shrubs! Never thought you could climb that shiat! Those guys were amazing:msp_thumbup:


----------



## Eccentric

NORMZILLA44 said:


> Maybe we are rubbing off on each other I gave respect, and credit back to the saws of old, and you are acknowledging some other brands eh! I like it



A Jonsereds 111S and a Solo 680 are about the closest you can come to an old 9-series Homelite in a halfway 'modern' saw. As Randy sez........you can't go too far wrong with a red saw!


----------



## NORMZILLA44

Yep wait untill he runs my 2101, and its red. He will wish he could take it, and travel back in time:yoyo:


----------



## parrisw

NORMZILLA44 said:


> Sweet Will! You either will get extra eggs from the chickens today, or they will quit laying LOL! Probably made them nervous too! Parmeter has been in some small stuff, me being on the ground looking up is nervewracking alone. I got pics from yesterday, but my card reader went down. Hey don't sweat pics buddy I appreciate, and love the stories:msp_thumbsup: P'S you ever read fundamentals of general tree work? Dude the climbed bush's and shrubs! Never thought you could climb that shiat! Those guys were amazing:msp_thumbup:



I'll get pics tomorrow. I'm going back. Ya the chickens were all huddled in the corner. Never read that book. Ya bushes and shrubs are a real pain in the arse to climb. My friend does it, doesn't look like fun. 

There is also a couple big Doug firs I need to climb, one snapped off half way up in a wind storm, its a bit rotten in the middle, looks to be snapped off about 65-70' up, when it came down it knocked off most of the branches off another tree, so have to go up both and clean them up, I'll get pics of that, it sure made a huge mess.


----------



## Eccentric

NORMZILLA44 said:


> Yep wait untill he runs my 2101, and its red. He will wish he could take it, and travel back in time:yoyo:



I wager his 1100CD is close enough.


----------



## NORMZILLA44

Good stuff Will, LOL! got a good laugh from Jeanie, and me about the chickens. The fir is right up our alley sounds like it will be some work. Yep love to see some pics. Sounds like some widowmakers. You got help? Aaron I keep forgetting about the 1100 shelf saw LOL!:biggrin: Oh it should be mine If you could talk him out of it I got the saw for you


----------



## parrisw

NORMZILLA44 said:


> Good stuff Will, LOL! got a good laugh from Jeanie, and me about the chickens. The fir is right up our alley sounds like it will be some work. Yep love to see some pics. Sounds like some widowmakers. You got help? Aaron I keep forgetting about the 1100 shelf saw LOL!:biggrin: Oh it should be mine If you could talk him out of it I got the saw for you



My father in law was helping somewhat, had to pull a couple top the right direction, they were leaning towards the neighbors house, didn't want them to fall on it.

The firs will be easy just up and down, don't need to rig anything, there is a few big hung up branches that need to come down, my kids and brother in laws kids play around the forest in his property, don't want them going in there till the big hangers are taken down, one is big enough to kill a man if it falls on someone.


----------



## Eccentric

NORMZILLA44 said:


> Good stuff Will, LOL! got a good laugh from Jeanie, and me about the chickens. The fir is right up our alley sounds like it will be some work. Yep love to see some pics. Sounds like some widowmakers. You got help? Aaron I keep forgetting about the 1100 shelf saw LOL!:biggrin: Oh it should be mine If you could talk him out of it I got the saw for you



SXL-925? You've got me thinking. That'd take some work. I'd have to get Randy good and liquor'd up. Once I got that 1100CD, I don't know if I could part with it. Tough call. 

Hope Randy ain't reading this.......


----------



## NORMZILLA44

You read my mind:yoyo: Irish whiskey?? LOL! For you brother he would except credit, and take one for the team I know he wouldhone:


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

Thats a super nice 925, I love the looks of them! 

Hey Norm you on facebook?


----------



## NORMZILLA44

Good to see ya Jacob! Yep good saws-grrrrrrrreat saws! I will jump on see ya there!


----------



## Eccentric

Man I want that SXL-925. I doubt I'd be able to get that 1100CD away from Randy on 'credit'. Already tried offering to trade him his saw that I'm working on for it....



Buck Facefook however........


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

Eccentric said:


> Buck Facefook however........



:hmm3grin2orange:
Tis funny!


----------



## NORMZILLA44

Work on em Aaron, and the 925 ain't going anywhere it will be safe. Funny I never thought I would be a facebooker, but the thing I like it keeps me in touch with a lot of friends at once like here. I have met, and gained a lot of friends from this site over there now, from Montana Washington, Idaho. Cool beans small world. Been swapping stories, and saws tales, and hunting pics etc. Some locals started a new hog wild page, where I have a lot of local friends.:msp_thumbsup:


----------



## parrisw

Hey well, had to admit defeat today. Its been quite a while since I've been on spurs, over a year infact, and got a little over half way up there and just got too dam tired, legs turning to butter, so had to just play it safe today and come back down, accidents happen when your tired, and well, I'm not ready to get hurt. But got a few pics.


----------



## parrisw

A few from aloft.


----------



## NHlocal

parrisw said:


> A few from aloft.



NIIIIIIIIIICCCCCCCE!!! :msp_thumbsup: Great pics! Are you going for the take down or are you just pruning them out? 
Ayuh, doesn't take long to lose your climbin' legs, the older you get the faster you lose 'em (if you don't use 'em!). :hmm3grin2orange:
Good call on not working tired, just not worth it.  Thanks for the pics, keep 'em coming...
Work safe! ::thumbsup::


----------



## parrisw

NHlocal said:


> NIIIIIIIIIICCCCCCCE!!! :msp_thumbsup: Great pics! Are you going for the take down or are you just pruning them out?
> Ayuh, doesn't take long to lose your climbin' legs, the older you get the faster you lose 'em (if you don't use 'em!). :hmm3grin2orange:
> Good call on not working tired, just not worth it.  Thanks for the pics, keep 'em coming...
> Work safe! ::thumbsup::



No its not coming down, the one that snapped off hit this tree and took out allot of branches and there is a big hanger up there that I wanted to get out, and then prune all the dead branches off it. Ya your not kidding about loosing the climbing legs, and I'm out of shape, that doesn't help.


----------



## NHlocal

parrisw said:


> No its not coming down, the one that snapped off hit this tree and took out allot of branches and there is a big hanger up there that I wanted to get out, and then prune all the dead branches off it. Ya your not kidding about loosing the climbing legs, and I'm out of shape, that doesn't help.



I'm out of shape myself, but there's hope! "Winter hibernation" is almost over, gonna be cuttin' again soon! :msp_thumbsup:


----------



## parrisw

NHlocal said:


> I'm out of shape myself, but there's hope! "Winter hibernation" is almost over, gonna be cuttin' again soon! :msp_thumbsup:



Yup. I gotta do something, that's the worst I felt being up a tree, just hate it when my legs go wobbly. Also was no where to attach my climb line too, being that all the branches got knocked off, there was a few at the top but couldn't get it that high, I need one of them big shot things. At least when you have your climb line in you feel much safer and can just hang off it if your legs get tired.


----------



## Brian13

Nice pics Will. I feel a whole lot more comfortable if I can use spikes and a climb line to. I like redundancy LOL.


----------



## Joe46

A mans gotta know his limits Sounds like you did the prudent thing. My wife learned to climb for the phone co. I never did.


----------



## Gologit

parrisw said:


> Yup. I gotta do something, that's the worst I felt being up a tree, just hate it when my legs go wobbly. Also was no where to attach my climb line too, being that all the branches got knocked off, there was a few at the top but couldn't get it that high, I need one of them big shot things. At least when you have your climb line in you feel much safer and can just hang off it if your legs get tired.



You made the right choice. There'll be other days. I've still got my old climbing gear but the last time I used it was three years ago...and that wobbly legs thing sounds familiar. That antique gear looks good hanging on the shop wall...think I'll just leave it right there.


----------



## NORMZILLA44

Good stuff Will, nice sticks man and a great view. Saw that widowmaker Parmeter has had to come down on jobs, one we had to come back and finish the next day. His legs were killing him it is nice Jesus is climbing now they get to trade off. I don't have to tell you how hard on you climbing can be. Gologit I like it spurs comfortable on the wall! Gotta say I like the name Gologit, and Goclimbit just wouldn't be the same


----------



## parrisw

Ya, I sat up there for a few minutes and thought, this is stupid. Doesn't help that I was bucking logs and dragging brush just before climbing, next time, climb first.

Believe it or not I like free climbing better, I feel more comfortable, if I can climb up branches, its just if you don't do it enough spurs are a killer on the feet, ankles, shins. When I first started, I did it more often, just been too long. I wish I had a big stem to just climb up and down to keep with it.


----------



## NORMZILLA44

Our buddy Jesus free climbed many trees Will, and very comfortable and skilled at it. We got him climbing gear and hes been using it the funny thing he is nervous, and not as comfortable with spurs and a flipline yet.


----------



## RandyMac

Eccentric said:


> SXL-925? You've got me thinking. That'd take some work. I'd have to get Randy good and liquor'd up. Once I got that 1100CD, I don't know if I could part with it. Tough call.
> 
> Hope Randy ain't reading this.......



How bad do you want it?


----------



## NORMZILLA44

Randy Check your pm box ol buddy!:msp_w00t:


----------



## parrisw

NORMZILLA44 said:


> Our buddy Jesus free climbed many trees Will, and very comfortable and skilled at it. We got him climbing gear and hes been using it the funny thing he is nervous, and not as comfortable with spurs and a flipline yet.



Ya its funny EH? Weird how at eze I feel free climbing? Maybe cause I did it as a kid allot. I would never cut on a tree though without safety gear.


----------



## NORMZILLA44

Yeah I agree about the safety gear. Another funny thing I climbed the hell out of trees as a kid, and I am terrified of hights now have been for years. I would love to be able to climb though, and wish I could overcome the heights. I was in the bucket truck at work cutting the other day, not more than 10-12 feet, but even that low before i would get nervous. Not the other day, but higher is dicey for me.


----------



## lone wolf

NORMZILLA44 said:


> Yeah I agree about the safety gear. Another funny thing I climbed the hell out of trees as a kid, and I am terrified of hights now have been for years. I would love to be able to climb though, and wish I could overcome the heights. I was in the bucket truck at work cutting the other day, not more than 10-12 feet, but even that low before i would get nervous. Not the other day, but higher is dicey for me.



Tell you what Norm go up a little every day until you get used to it.A little higher each time and stay busy cutting and you will get over most of that.:msp_thumbup::msp_tongue:


----------



## NORMZILLA44

Thanks L.W! I do want to try and get over the heights issue


----------



## NHlocal

NORMZILLA44 said:


> Thanks L.W! I do want to try and get over the heights issue



Stay with it Norm, if you get up there enough you'll get over the worst of it. :msp_thumbup: The view from 80 feet up is awsome!!! ::thumbsup:: 











Work safe. :msp_thumbsup:


----------



## NORMZILLA44

Good deal Randy sweet pics! I got out of shape about 5-6 years ago got up to almost 300 lbs. Made a deal with Parmeter if I got back in shape I would try a tree climb, which I never have. But I wll try, and like I told him I may only get ten feet but will try. Here he is 160 feet up. I posted this early in the thread you may have seen it but I love the pic and my best buddy! Those hazard trees the other day, the takedowns for our buddy, my buddy Kevin was blown away with John P. He said man just like on tv, and never seen it in person and was amazed at Johns skill. I told him he is better than what you see on tv. He was born to do it he wont talk himself up, but I tell you what I have seen many climbers, and tree workers in person and worked with em. John is the real deal.


----------



## NHlocal

NORMZILLA44 said:


> Good deal Randy sweet pics! I got out of shape about 5-6 years ago got up to almost 300 lbs. Made a deal with Parmeter if I got back in shape I would try a tree climb, which I never have. But I wll try, and like I told him I may only get ten feet but will try. Here he is 160 feet up. I posted this early in the thread you may have seen it but I love the pic and my best buddy! Those hazard trees the other day, the takedowns for our buddy, my buddy Kevin was blown away with John P. He said man just like on tv, and never seen it in person and was amazed at Johns skill. I told him he is better than what you see on tv. He was born to do it he wont talk himself up, but I tell you what I have seen many climbers, and tree workers in person and worked with em. John is the real deal.


Awesome pics Norm, we don't have trees anywhere near that big. :msp_ohmy: I would love to climb some trees that tall! :msp_thumbup: 
Ayuh, that's good stuff, thanks for the pics! Time to head out to work.


----------



## Brian13

NORMZILLA44 said:


> Good deal Randy sweet pics! I got out of shape about 5-6 years ago got up to almost 300 lbs. Made a deal with Parmeter if I got back in shape I would try a tree climb, which I never have. But I wll try, and like I told him I may only get ten feet but will try. Here he is 160 feet up. I posted this early in the thread you may have seen it but I love the pic and my best buddy! Those hazard trees the other day, the takedowns for our buddy, my buddy Kevin was blown away with John P. He said man just like on tv, and never seen it in person and was amazed at Johns skill. I told him he is better than what you see on tv. He was born to do it he wont talk himself up, but I tell you what I have seen many climbers, and tree workers in person and worked with em. John is the real deal.



Go for it Norm!!! The fear of heights gives you a rush. Way better than drugs LOL.


----------



## NHlocal

Brian13 said:


> Go for it Norm!!! The fear of heights gives you a rush. Way better than drugs LOL.



Ayuh, don't do drugs, do tree climbing. :msp_thumbsup: And it'll whip ya' into shape real fast!!! :hmm3grin2orange: 
I definitely need to whip myself into shape. :redface::redface::redface: 
You can do it Norm, start low and slow. :msp_thumbup: 
Work safe! ::thumbsup::


----------



## NORMZILLA44

Thanks my buddies! Went up again today only 13-14 feet, but even looking down did not bother me. The thought of going higher probably would but bottom line I was never that comfortable before, my knees would shake period. Maybe I can get over it at least as high as we need to trim in a manlift. We will see!


----------



## parrisw

NORMZILLA44 said:


> Thanks my buddies! Went up again today only 13-14 feet, but even looking down did not bother me. The thought of going higher probably would but bottom line I was never that comfortable before, my knees would shake period. Maybe I can get over it at least as high as we need to trim in a manlift. We will see!



Sweet Norm!!


----------



## NORMZILLA44

Thanks Will! Funny the guy who walks many at work, who are in the manlift and up in the air, through cutting and technique, and the same with Jesus on our tree job before last. Had to talk him through some stuff, and me the guy who is scared of heights and grounded. LOL!


----------



## NHlocal

NORMZILLA44 said:


> Thanks my buddies! Went up again today only 13-14 feet, but even looking down did not bother me. The thought of going higher probably would but bottom line I was never that comfortable before, my knees would shake period. Maybe I can get over it at least as high as we need to trim in a manlift. We will see!



Alright Norm!  It's always a huge accomplishment overcoming something like that.  
Thanks for the update and stay with it! :msp_thumbsup:
Work safe! ::thumbsup::


----------



## Brian13

NORMZILLA44 said:


> Thanks my buddies! Went up again today only 13-14 feet, but even looking down did not bother me. The thought of going higher probably would but bottom line I was never that comfortable before, my knees would shake period. Maybe I can get over it at least as high as we need to trim in a manlift. We will see!



Way to go Norm!! Thats about where I start to get nervous as well. Especially on steep roofs. If I have something to hold on to it dosnt bother me so much. Keep at it and focus on what your doing and not the ground.


----------



## NORMZILLA44

Right on! And yep good point that's what I did I concentrated on what was in front of me my cutting, and did not really think of being up, and that was a first. The long time John and I have worked together I still enjoy watching him work up there, and he impresses me still. And I always kind of wished or had a thought in the back of my mind I wish I could do that.


----------



## lone wolf

NORMZILLA44 said:


> Thanks my buddies! Went up again today only 13-14 feet, but even looking down did not bother me. The thought of going higher probably would but bottom line I was never that comfortable before, my knees would shake period. Maybe I can get over it at least as high as we need to trim in a manlift. We will see!



So work at your comfort level let the Climber take it down to a height you are happy at then you finish it say 25 ft.


----------



## NORMZILLA44

Good morning buddy, and well I started at like 12-14 feet LOL!! I may get there may not, but I will keep trying.


----------



## lone wolf

Norm are you using a climbing rope and a safety lanyard so you have two tie in points if you cut a rope?


----------



## NORMZILLA44

If I climb a tree I will. So far I have just been going up in the manlift at work. Next tim John and I get out on a job, I may throw on the gear and give it a try in a tree. That is one thing I try adn instill in Jesus, two tie off points as much as possible. John and Jesus use the wire core as well, and I am a believer though everyone has a preference. I have seen fliplines cut before. But good point on the two points


----------



## lone wolf

NORMZILLA44 said:


> If I climb a tree I will. So far I have just been going up in the manlift at work. Next tim John and I get out on a job, I may throw on the gear and give it a try in a tree. That is one thing I try adn instill in Jesus, two tie off points as much as possible. John and Jesus use the wire core as well, and I am a believer though everyone has a preference. I have seen fliplines cut before. But good point on the two points



Steel core can be cut in half easily I seen it happen just so you know.Just keep one of them far away from the cut.


----------



## NORMZILLA44

I agree, and never never get a false sense of security!


----------



## Brian13

*Small victory today!!!*

Have been wanting to work on some basics, and if I felt comfortable enough try a traverse. I set my climb line and got my feet just off the ground and just worked on reaching away with out holding on the climbline for dear life. Even went upside down just to see if the harness felt like it would hold, and it felt good. Went up a little higher and cut some branches, focusing on being comfortable and not holding on with one hand. I feel real comfortable close to the ground lol. The end goal was to go up and set up a traverse between two spars in this oak tree. Bad news is I got scared at about 15'ish feet and fell short of where I wanted to get to which was about another 8-10' higher. So I stopped there and started to set up the traverse. There is a trick where you toss your throwline out away from you and get it swinging back and forth, give it a sharp jerk and it flies back to you. Its not as easy as it looks like it should be LOL. But it kept me occupied and I forgot that I was nervous. I was able to focus on that and not hold on to the climbline. Being as I fell short of my goal I really didnt have far to go, in all honesty if was kind of pointless. It was purely academic, but another area I am uncomfortable with is being suspended in air with no footing what so ever, so it served its purpose. All in all it was a success and I am very excited!! Had an absolute blast, and next time think I will make it all the way to the original goal. It seems stupid to get so excited about a traverse of about 6' maybe 15' off the ground, but I feel like I accomplished something.


----------



## Rounder

Pretty cool to see you go from a guy with a dead super 250 to being up in a tree at work Brian, good deal man! And I promise that next weekend I will be getting some 250 parts in the mail for you......I'm lucky I have time to eat...but I'll get them shipped off.

Thanks for the pics, like I said, pretty neat to see - Sam


----------



## Brian13

Thanks a lot Sam!!! I have definitely come along ways since I first joined LOL, but not without alot of help from members here.....yourself included. Hell one of these days I may be competent LOL. Glad to here your busy, much better than no work at all. When ever you have a chance to mail it out is fine with me. Hope things are all good out your way!!


----------



## NORMZILLA44

Well Brian I am impressed!!!!!!!! I am going to share the photo you posted on FB, with My buddy Mark on FB. He grew up in my neck of the woods, and now lives in Utah. He is a full time climber, and tree worker. He is really good I want you guy's to hook up so he can help you along, and check out his pics on his wall impressive stuff. Sam glad to see you buddy, as I was thinking of you watching the new Ax men, with the Montana crew. But common one of the first thing they say is they are the best in Montana! And then they say everybody else basically around the world is an Amatuer LOL! P.S I can't believe how they log nowaday's send everything down the hill for fence post's? What happened to uphill falling or jacking? Stay safe you two!


----------



## jimdad07

[/QUOTE]

It takes a lot of man to do what you are doing, I don't know you but I am proud just the same.


----------



## Rounder

NORMZILLA44 said:


> Well Brian I am impressed!!!!!!!! I am going to share the photo you posted on FB, with My buddy Mark on FB. He grew up in my neck of the woods, and now lives in Utah. He is a full time climber, and tree worker. He is really good I want you guy's to hook up so he can help you along, and check out his pics on his wall impressive stuff. Sam glad to see you buddy, as I was thinking of you watching the new Ax men, with the Montana crew. But common one of the first thing they say is they are the best in Montana! And then they say everybody else basically around the world is an Amatuer LOL! P.S I can't believe how they log nowaday's send everything down the hill for fence post's? What happened to uphill falling or jacking? Stay safe you two!



I don't have cable Norm, but I know the guy I work for has more equiptment going than anyone else in the state....so we must be doing something right :smile2:.

Times have changed with delimbers. If the machine can process it, they want it straight down the hill, tree length. Kind of a pain, only one acceptable option. Log lengthing is definatly a bit easier.

Take care man - Sam


----------



## Rounder

Brian13 said:


> Thanks a lot Sam!!! I have definitely come along ways since I first joined LOL, but not without alot of help from members here.....yourself included. Hell one of these days I may be competent LOL. Glad to here your busy, much better than no work at all. When ever you have a chance to mail it out is fine with me. Hope things are all good out your way!!



Things are good. Busy as hell, but it's a blessing even when it seems like a burden. I am looking forward to break-up, should give me some time to work on some big-ass yellow saws.

I'll throw the camera in the lunch box tonight, maybe get a pic or two for next weekend.

Take care pard - Sam


----------



## NORMZILLA44

Glad you stopped by Jim, and I feel the same way may not have been as high as he planned but he manned up just the same. Sam good deal I didn't know that, because of all the newer mechanical side it changed how they fell em. Good info and thanks, hell next season you may be on ax men


----------



## Rounder

NORMZILLA44 said:


> Glad you stopped by Jim, and I feel the same way may not have been as high as he planned but he manned up just the same. Sam good deal I didn't know that, because of all the newer mechanical side it changed how they fell em. Good info and thanks, hell next season you may be on ax men



Oh God No! My last falling partner worked on the contract cutting crew that was filmed for R&R Conner, the heli crew that was on Axmen for a while....they said, hey, want to be a TV star? He said, "Get the #### out of my strip!" Good guy, lol.

Anyhow, mechanical prossecors in the landing have definatly changed how timber is fell and decked. I do miss making logs.


----------



## NORMZILLA44

Yep, making logs and jacking trees. The good old days the all or nothing days.


----------



## Brian13

NORMZILLA44 said:


> Well Brian I am impressed!!!!!!!! I am going to share the photo you posted on FB, with My buddy Mark on FB. He grew up in my neck of the woods, and now lives in Utah. He is a full time climber, and tree worker. He is really good I want you guy's to hook up so he can help you along, and check out his pics on his wall impressive stuff. Sam glad to see you buddy, as I was thinking of you watching the new Ax men, with the Montana crew. But common one of the first thing they say is they are the best in Montana! And then they say everybody else basically around the world is an Amatuer LOL! P.S I can't believe how they log nowaday's send everything down the hill for fence post's? What happened to uphill falling or jacking? Stay safe you two!





jimdad07 said:


> It takes a lot of man to do what you are doing, I don't know you but I am proud just the same.



Thanks guys!!! Thanks for the support!! I wish like hell I could find somebody to work with. I feel like I could get a lot more comfortable a lot faster if I was doing this 2 or 3 times a week with supervision, instead of 1 or 2 times a month. But for the meantime I am having fun. It seems like for me there is a wall I hit at around 15-20'. I have been higher, but I had spikes and the supervision of another climber. Need to get past that wall soon.



mtsamloggit said:


> Things are good. Busy as hell, but it's a blessing even when it seems like a burden. I am looking forward to break-up, should give me some time to work on some big-ass yellow saws.
> 
> I'll throw the camera in the lunch box tonight, maybe get a pic or two for next weekend.
> 
> Take care pard - Sam



Good to hear!!! Steady work is not a gimme anymore for sure. Hope to see you get some of those yellow saws up and running soon. How many you up to?


----------



## NORMZILLA44

A partner really does help Brian. If my friend Mark did not friend you then send him a request. He is a good dude knows his stuff. He and his brothers grew up around here fellow Boar hunter, tree cutters!


----------



## Brian13

Yes he did friend me Norm. Thanks!!! He looks familiar, like someone I have seen in a video somewhere.


----------



## NORMZILLA44

Sweet! LOL! He could be famous, I told him about our saw sites too. Have not seen him yet.


----------



## Rounder

Just a little more off the top and my little hair cut is done.

View attachment 224098


Hope all's well Norm - Sam


----------



## Alex D

A question ive been meaning to ask but keep forgetting, for all west coast loggers, arbs, etc... how big are the trees you usually cut?? Is there still substanial old or large second growth being cut??


----------



## Brian13

mtsamloggit said:


> Just a little more off the top and my little hair cut is done.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hope all's well Norm - Sam



Awesome!!!! Looks slightly cooler the the 80s its been here LOL.


----------



## parrisw

Alex D said:


> A question ive been meaning to ask but keep forgetting, for all west coast loggers, arbs, etc... how big are the trees you usually cut?? Is there still substanial old or large second growth being cut??



Not much anymore, but it still happens around here.


----------



## NHlocal

mtsamloggit said:


> Just a little more off the top and my little hair cut is done.
> 
> View attachment 224098
> 
> 
> Hope all's well Norm - Sam


That is some beautiful country you've got out there.  
Thanks for a little window into your world. :msp_thumbsup: 
Work safe. ::thumbsup::


----------



## jimdad07

A little ported saw work today, this was the first saw I ever ported about a year ago.


----------



## Rounder

Few more scenery shots from yesterday/today. Nice time of year - Sam

View attachment 224135


View attachment 224136


View attachment 224133


----------



## NORMZILLA44

Sam, awesome scenary my brother. REP sent Montana Way:msp_thumbup: Alex that was a good question, the last couple years my friend was falling in Oregon, and they were in some good size timber. But most I see on the trucks in smaller stuff. It will catch my eye once in awhile to see one 4 feet or so at the butt, but I remember these ones in this neck of the woods. Pics below, and the boy is Brian parmeter my buddy in Oregon grew up here. That pic was I think 86? They take out occasional outlaws or big ones, but no too much around here anymore. Some decent second growth but not huge, just decent. Good call Will, probably similar to what you see in the doug fir. We had some good fir but the redwood put us on the map. You probably had some good cedar eh? Randy I agree sweet country! Jim good to see ya nice Vid, and saw!


----------



## madhatte

Alex D said:


> Ahow big are the trees you usually cut?? Is there still substanial old or large second growth being cut??



Can't speak for any other ownerships, but the last couple sales I've worked on have averaged 26" at DBH and 140', for an average of about 725 bf/tree...If you do the math on the taper, I'll say, "Yeah, I see it".


----------



## NHlocal

mtsamloggit said:


> Few more scenery shots from yesterday/today. Nice time of year - Sam
> 
> View attachment 224135
> 
> 
> View attachment 224136
> 
> 
> View attachment 224133



Sam, thanks for sharing some more of that beautiful country. :msp_thumbup: 
Norm, that is some big wood! :jawdrop: , wonder what it's like to drop a tree that big??? :msp_drool: 
Should be doing some cutting Saturday, twigs compared to that big one... 
Work safe. ::thumbsup::


----------



## RandyMac

Big trees are a lot of work to fall and then you get to buck them.

Here is Cody gnawin' away at a Redwood.

Falling Old Growth Redwood. Humboldt County CA 2002 - YouTube


----------



## ausneil 1

RandyMac said:


> Big trees are a lot of work to fall and then you get to buck them.
> 
> Here is Cody gnawin' away at a Redwood.
> 
> Falling Old Growth Redwood. Humboldt County CA 2002 - YouTube




Now thats a tree...... nothing like that here in oz


----------



## NORMZILLA44

Good stuff Nathan, sounds like you are getting in too decent stuff. Randy/NHlocal good deal hope you will have a good tree tale, or pic. Randymac love that video!! Neil long time no see how the heck are ya! Nothing like that in OZ, but those bad ass giant Eaucalyptus trees, which have earned my respect as well. Some of those bastards are more of a hanfull.


----------



## Alex D

NORMZILLA44 said:


> Sam, awesome scenary my brother. REP sent Montana Way:msp_thumbup: Alex that was a good question, the last couple years my friend was falling in Oregon, and they were in some good size timber. But most I see on the trucks in smaller stuff. It will catch my eye once in awhile to see one 4 feet or so at the butt, but I remember these ones in this neck of the woods. Pics below, and the boy is Brian parmeter my buddy in Oregon grew up here. That pic was I think 86? They take out occasional outlaws or big ones, but no too much around here anymore. Some decent second growth but not huge, just decent. Good call Will, probably similar to what you see in the doug fir. We had some good fir but the redwood put us on the map. You probably had some good cedar eh? Randy I agree sweet country! Jim good to see ya nice Vid, and saw!



Wow now thats a monster tree, probably 10 foot or so in diameter?


----------



## NORMZILLA44

Yeah pretty close I think. It was off Bohan dillion road in Cazadero, where I grew up. They did a good write up in the press democrat a local paper. I have searched some archives but no luck finding the article. Will parmeter fell it his son Brian is in the pic, and his other son John is one of my best buddy's, well so is Brian. We have all done a lot of tree work together. There dad taught me a bunch one hell of a timber faller, and climber.


----------



## ausneil 1

NORMZILLA44 said:


> Good stuff Nathan, sounds like you are getting in too decent stuff. Randy/NHlocal good deal hope you will have a good tree tale, or pic. Randymac love that video!! Neil long time no see how the heck are ya! Nothing like that in OZ, but those bad ass giant Eaucalyptus trees, which have earned my respect as well. Some of those bastards are more of a hanfull.



Yea going well norm, flat out with work and in the raceing season as well, not getting over to this forum quite so much just now.
Glad to see this thread is still plodding along with out internet tough guys spoiling the topic. (like they would get away with it now wouldn't they????? like f##k they would)

randy mac,,,, i never get sick of those big logs, or the stories that go with them..

I must dig up some photoes of our big wood, like tallow wood, brush box, blue gum ect,,, we still have them but they are locked up in national parks today and thats where they will stay i'm afraid. I do have a few vidoes of our company i worked for when logging old growth up until the government pushed us out and onto the coastal forests. Getting them onto vid may take a bit but someone can do it i'm sure. From memory the bigest tallow wood i fell was in the late 80's and measured 3.8 m or about 12 foot 6 in the old measurment, i saw a bigger one in the same block and thankfuly my boss volenteered to deal with it.

Stay with it norm and co, take care and i will sneek a look now and then.


----------



## NHlocal

NORMZILLA44 said:


> Good stuff Nathan, sounds like you are getting in too decent stuff. Randy/NHlocal good deal hope you will have a good tree tale, or pic. Randymac love that video!! Neil long time no see how the heck are ya! Nothing like that in OZ, but those bad ass giant Eaucalyptus trees, which have earned my respect as well. Some of those bastards are more of a hanfull.



Hey Norm, we're lookin' to clean out some dead and dying wood around the parsonage on our church property. 
It'll add to the firewood pile and remove the hazard of falling limbs. :msp_thumbsup: Speaking of falling limbs, did you 
see the video Brad posted testing his 390? :msp_scared: WOW!!! Never underestimate the danger of cutting down a tree. 
*Many* lessons to be learned in that video. Very glad to see he got away with "minor" injuries.  Really got me 
thinking as I get my equipment ready for cutting tomorrow, about always being alert and aware of whats going 
on at all times. Never let myself think, "this is an easy one". Looking to have a safe and productive day tomorrow. 
I'll try to get some pics but I'm the one cutting so it won't be easy, I should get at least a few. 
Remember, whatever you do, where ever you do it, 
*Work safe!* ::thumbsup::::thumbsup::::thumbsup::


----------



## NORMZILLA44

Neil great stuff glad you stopped in! Yep stays just friends in here, like a little family. Those blue gums I know well. We have some big ones come down in the storms. Guess who gets to cut em LOL! Take care buddy. Randy everything go well on your job? Wish I could have got back to you sooner hope all is good, and you returned safe. Yeah I think Brad is still in the shock, and count your lucky stars stage. I know I would be, and been there man scary stuff. I am sure glad we are talking about his recovery, and not talking about what a great guy he was. Glad he is ok. I took out four dead trees at work yesterday, 40-60 feet, and 2 foot at the base on the biggest. I knew at the first glance they would be fun all dead, and not much integrity above my head. I kept both ear muffs off so I could hear, looked up too, and told my cutting partner to watch above me for anything that may fall. They all had spars, and unions, and when I faced em was surprised DBH they were pretty sound. The second tree went awry I faced it, and went to fall it got about half way through a backcut, and a union spilt, and barberchaired. Good thing I was paying attention and looking up. I got out of the way quick and no worry. Then I fell the other piece the bigger piece that was still standing.


----------



## jimdad07

Norm this thread reminds a lot of our fight thread, that's where I spend most of my time. Happy to see another thread like it has popped up, not a bunch of drama queens or giant egos in here or in our thread. Keep it up guys, you have to catch up to us you know:msp_smile:


----------



## NORMZILLA44

Thanks Jim, good too see you!


----------



## jimdad07

Here's something I made today to put small logs into and buck them up fast. Used my Dolmar 9010 with a 28" bar on it to get all the way through the pile and it worked great with about a 1/2" of bar sticking out the other side. I love making stuff like this, it's a lot of fun. It took longer to put the tiny logs in the box than it did to cut them up.


----------



## NORMZILLA44

Nice Jim, good idea I always hate messing with the small logs, that looks like it will make it easier.


----------



## Rounder

Montana traffic jams......

View attachment 224694


View attachment 224695


Snow shovel

View attachment 224696


----------



## mdavlee

Did a little saw work today. Here's a picture of the little rounds out of one of the downed trees. I did knock down 5 cherries and one small cedar but no pictures of them.


----------



## oldmanriver

*Great thread*

Hey, great thread! Love seeing the pics and hearing about many of your job descriptions. Hard work for sure, but absolutely has it's grand rewards! I'm no stranger to hard work either, just doesn't happen to be in the industry many of yours is . In my spare time I cut fire wood to heat our home as well as helping out a couple elderly/disabled folks in our area with fire wood too. Keep up the hard work and keep the pics coming. My bible says a man that doesn't work... shouldn't eat 

Dont have any wood cutting pics to share, but I couldn't resist adding a pic of one of my oldie's but goodies:yoyo:


----------



## NORMZILLA44

Sam nice pictures once again:msp_thumbsup: You too Mike looks like some good cutting, and firewood:msp_thumbup: Oldmanriver thanks my friend, and sweet 041, that thing is in great shape. I have one in my shed pretty clean too. P.S I like what your bible says:msp_thumbup:


----------



## NORMZILLA44

Oh yeah, Jeanie just brought me a new card reader, and I am trying to figure out how to reinstall the driver, to post those pics of those trees we took down for our friend. I will keep trying.


----------



## RandyMac

don't hurt yourself Norm.


----------



## NORMZILLA44

LOL! About to hurt this computer


----------



## NORMZILLA44

Okay here's a few of our last takedowns.


----------



## NORMZILLA44

Few more


----------



## Brian13

NORMZILLA44 said:


> Okay here's a few of our last takedowns.



Nice pics Norm!


----------



## Brian13

NORMZILLA44 said:


> Few more



Looks like a good time.


----------



## mdavlee

Here's the trio I took yesterday. I used all 3 of them and the 3120 made 3 cuts. The 066 made a few cuts and then I dropped the trees with the 555. They were all 18" and down do it made sense. Sawtroll should be proud since I used a 16" bar on the 555. The 3120 is super heavy when you have to lug it down the hill to make a couple cuts then back up to the truck. I don't think I'll pack it far from the truck any more. :msp_smile:


----------



## NORMZILLA44

Thanks Brian, and thanks for posting them up, don't know why I have trouble with it. You see I had my hard hat on, but did forget my chaps. I never used to wear chaps, but I try each time now, and try and make it a habit. Always have worn my hard hat I am working on Jesus, and John at least for hard hats LOL! Those were a few of the tress for our good friend Kevin who is also my veterenarian. He is a great guy, and one of my dogs Jude who recently had a surgery. Kevin loaned 800 dollars for the cause. The day we cut the trees I gave the money back to Kevin I goit back from the insurance co, I have for my dogs. He tried to give it to us for the work. We all turned our backs to the cash you don't get many friends like Kevin. You also don't get many friends Like John, and Jesus who had to work that day, and then drove an hour and ten minutes to help me, help a friend they did not even know only by word from me who he was. And would not take a dime, not even gas money. I don't have many, but I'm real lucky to have the friends I do:msp_thumbup: The other tree the first one I thought I got good pics, well asked Kevin to take em, but he got so busy enjoying watching us work, he had never seen tree work in person LOL! Anyway it was up rooted, and leaned in to the one we had to take down. So we threw a bull rope in it, and a block across the creek, and P.S thanks to Jeanie's dad who with ten minutes notice of a phone call showed up with his ford, and a winch, we pulled it over backwards away from the house. Just no way to safely cut it without being directly under it. Mike sweet saws man, and I like hearing your stories I can pack my 2101, and 660 all day even with a standard bar, but man I agree 3120 is a different animal. I have worked with, and met some great loggers and faller's. They all have one thing in common they all told me for the power if they were man enough, they would run a 088-3120, but even they never met anyone who could pack it all day. Just tried my first Stihl ES light, and so far me Like'y:msp_thumbup:


----------



## mdavlee

Norm I don't think it matters what bar is on a 3120 or 880 they're heavy to pack around. That saw will work pretty good noodling blocks up of bucking big wood in a lot.


----------



## NORMZILLA44

Yeah your right, and just refering to the bar in general I just put one on a ms 460 at work. I agree though those things are tanks! I stick with my 660, and big husky they will do all we need here. Man above that as you know it's just a ton of weight. Imagine one with a 96in bar or even a 72-0r 84 man, oh man. We got one 66 here with a 48in Canon, and its managable. LOL! I just noticed to the light on your 3120, you were one of the first people I think to mention it to me, and a few others think I will get many more of em!


----------



## mdavlee

I got a 28" stihl light to go on the 372 or 066 when I get chain for it. The 36" weighs close to what a 24" stihl ES weighs.


----------



## NORMZILLA44

Yep Mike, I am sold they seem durable too which I like. Tried those Oregon reduced weight before, and they had to be pampered a little. They also flex a hell of alot in the cut.


----------



## NHlocal

NORMZILLA44 said:


> Okay here's a few of our last takedowns.



Great pics Norm, so when do we get to see you up in the tree rigging those lines??? :biggrinbounce2: 
Only if you're comfortable with it. It's good to have some one who has no problem climbing to get it done. 
Only had time to take down one tree Saturday afternoon. :frown: Was able to take just a couple pics. It was a 
Beech. The top had died out and broken off. It had about a 6 foot piece hanging from the top branches. The 
lean was slight but it was in my favor, away from the house. Slight wind was against me so I put a rope in it. I haven't 
had a throw line in my hand since last summer but was able to hit the mark on the second throw about 50ft up. 
Pretty straight forward take down, no problems. Another hazardous tree taken care of. :msp_thumbsup: Thanks again for the pics! 
Work safe


----------



## NHlocal

NORMZILLA44 said:


> Thanks Brian, and thanks for posting them up, don't know why I have trouble with it. You see I had my hard hat on, but did forget my chaps. I never used to wear chaps, but I try each time now, and try and make it a habit. Always have worn my hard hat I am working on Jesus, and John at least for hard hats LOL! Those were a few of the tress for our good friend Kevin who is also my veterenarian. He is a great guy, and one of my dogs Jude who recently had a surgery. Kevin loaned 800 dollars for the cause. The day we cut the trees I gave the money back to Kevin I goit back from the insurance co, I have for my dogs. He tried to give it to us for the work. We all turned our backs to the cash you don't get many friends like Kevin. You also don't get many friends Like John, and Jesus who had to work that day, and then drove an hour and ten minutes to help me, help a friend they did not even know only by word from me who he was. And would not take a dime, not even gas money. I don't have many, but I'm real lucky to have the friends I do:msp_thumbup: The other tree the first one I thought I got good pics, well asked Kevin to take em, but he got so busy enjoying watching us work, he had never seen tree work in person LOL! Anyway it was up rooted, and leaned in to the one we had to take down. So we threw a bull rope in it, and a block across the creek, and P.S thanks to Jeanie's dad who with ten minutes notice of a phone call showed up with his ford, and a winch, we pulled it over backwards away from the house. Just no way to safely cut it without being directly under it. Mike sweet saws man, and I like hearing your stories I can pack my 2101, and 660 all day even with a standard bar, but man I agree 3120 is a different animal. I have worked with, and met some great loggers and faller's. They all have one thing in common they all told me for the power if they were man enough, they would run a 088-3120, but even they never met anyone who could pack it all day. Just tried my first Stihl ES light, and so far me Like'y:msp_thumbup:


Norm, it is good to have good friends. :msp_thumbup: It's also good to maintain those friendships. Sounds like you're taking care of Kevin helping him with those trees. And John, Jesus, and Jeanie's Dad helping you get it all done. That's good to hear. :cool2: The hard hat is good, I'm all for PPE. Had it all Saturday, even for one "easy" tree, eyes, ears, head, legs, hands, and feet. They're all priceless to me, not worth taking the chance. :msp_thumbdn: Even on an "easy" tree(they're all dangerous). 
Work safe! ::thumbsup::


----------



## dancan

I worked this morning .

















The leaner is a blowdown that is fetched up in some oaks , the excavator will pull that one down .


----------



## NORMZILLA44

Thanks Randy for all the kind words my friend. Great pics yourself:msp_thumbup: Me in the tree LOL! Someday soon you know how it is when you get a job, and you need the best or want to get it done. Well that is John, Jesus is really good too, but not at John's level yet. Some day when we get some recreational time, and have our gear I will give it a go. Dancan good stuff man!!


----------



## komatsuvarna

*Felt like work*

I sharpened about 8-10 loops of chain today, and adjusted the rakers on all of them! I think about every loop I had was dull LOL! 1 of them was a 36'' full comp, 1 was a 36'' skip, 1 28'' full comp, 2 28'' full comp square ground, and the rest were 24,20 and 16'' full comp with a few of them being square ground. Even cleaned the gullets out on the few square ground chains. I think I'd rather been working by the time I got done!


----------



## dancan

I have to thank forestryworks for sending me the tank/handle on that 361 .
Give him some rep !


----------



## NORMZILLA44

Durand that' alot of work! And if you and I are alike the chain has to be dam near perfect, or I have a hard time walking away from it. Dancan that's cool when we help each other out, REP sent for Forsetryworks


----------



## komatsuvarna

NORMZILLA44 said:


> Durand that' alot of work! And if you and I are alike* the chain has to be dam near perfect*, or I have a hard time walking away from it. Dancan that's cool when we help each other out, REP sent for Forsetryworks



Yep!! If it ain't, Im not running it. Im probably a little too anal about it sometimes though . I just can't stand to see someone use the spikes as a crutch for a dull chain, and Im sure not gonna do it myself lol.


----------



## mdavlee

If you go extreme on the gullets with a 5/32" file you won't have to do them again for a few grinds. I want to try a cheap round grinder for gullets.


----------



## komatsuvarna

mdavlee said:


> If you go extreme on the gullets with a 5/32" file you won't have to do them again for a few grinds. I want to try a cheap round grinder for gullets.



I seen some green thingymajig  at Tractor Supply the other day....thats what I though of. I didn't go extreme, but I should be good for a few grinds now.


----------



## NORMZILLA44

Durand I am exactly the same way! And If I can't get that chain right it comes off! TSC I love that store Mike, and Durand not sure if you guys heard me say it before, but my experience with a grinder was back in the early 90's, and maybe a years worth. We have a silvey at work that I want to master, seems like alot of adjustments to learn but a great machine. I hand filed so many years for myself, because I have been good at maintaining and keep a chain sharp. But at work I maintain all the saws and we get into different situations. Cutting down trees wrapped in wire, nails in them. On the asphalt basically the worst case most the time. I got burned out handfiling all the saws. Been using the portable grinders, and really impressed, just learned how to do the rakers with them too. But have yet to do a chain that has been filed enough where I have to downsize the stone, to the next size down. So I will have to learn that. And may have to clean the gullets by hand eh? I am getting sold on the mechanical sharpening side though.


----------



## parrisw

Chains, yup, can spend allot of time on them. Sorry not the greatest pic.


----------



## komatsuvarna

NORMZILLA44 said:


> Durand I am exactly the same way! And If I can't get that chain right it comes off! TSC I love that store Mike, and Durand not sure if you guys heard me say it before, but my experience with a grinder was back in the early 90's, and maybe a years worth. We have a silvey at work that I want to master, seems like alot of adjustments to learn but a great machine. I hand filed so many years for myself, because I have been good at maintaining and keep a chain sharp. But at work I maintain all the saws and we get into different situations. Cutting down trees wrapped in wire, nails in them. On the asphalt basically the worst case most the time. I got burned out handfiling all the saws. Been using the portable grinders, and really impressed, just learned how to do the rakers with them too. But have yet to do a chain that has been filed enough where I have to downsize the stone, to the next size down. So I will have to learn that. And may have to clean the gullets by hand eh? I am getting sold on the mechanical sharpening side though.



I got pretty good at round filing, and wanted to give square a try. I can do good on one side of square, but I absolutly suck at filing the other side. So a good friend and member here picked up Silvey Razursharp II,,,well actually he picked up 2 and sold me one of them. Your right, they are ALOT of adjustments! Im no pro, but Im getting better with it. Practice makes perfect .


----------



## Rounder

mdavlee said:


> If you go extreme on the gullets with a 5/32" file you won't have to do them again for a few grinds. I want to try a cheap round grinder for gullets.



This changed my whole world perspective Mike.....$40

View attachment 225033


Piece of ####, and works amazing for gullets. I don't know why I didn't buy one years ago!


----------



## parrisw

komatsuvarna said:


> I got pretty good at round filing, and wanted to give square a try. I can do good on one side of square, but I absolutly suck at filing the other side. So a good friend and member here picked up Silvey Razursharp II,,,well actually he picked up 2 and let me have one of them. Your right, they are ALOT of adjustments! Im no pro, but Im getting better with it. Practice makes perfect .



Man that does a nice job. You got a good friend.


----------



## mdavlee

Will you got a good angle on that chain. You're rubbing the strap behind the cutter. It probably cuts real fast in soft wood.


----------



## jimdad07

NHlocal said:


> Great pics Norm, so when do we get to see you up in the tree rigging those lines??? :biggrinbounce2:
> Only if you're comfortable with it. It's good to have some one who has no problem climbing to get it done.
> Only had time to take down one tree Saturday afternoon. :frown: Was able to take just a couple pics. It was a
> Beech. The top had died out and broken off. It had about a 6 foot piece hanging from the top branches. The
> lean was slight but it was in my favor, away from the house. Slight wind was against me so I put a rope in it. I haven't
> had a throw line in my hand since last summer but was able to hit the mark on the second throw about 50ft up.
> Pretty straight forward take down, no problems. Another hazardous tree taken care of. :msp_thumbsup: Thanks again for the pics!
> Work safe
> 
> 
> That is a fine looking stump cut, and that beech will burn great. Good work!


----------



## NHlocal

*Make some more work.....*



dancan said:


> I worked this morning .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The leaner is a blowdown that is fetched up in some oaks , the excavator will pull that one down .


Great pics, :msp_thumbup: looks like you worked on making a whole lot more work. That's the kind of 
work I like. Thanks for the pics. :msp_thumbsup: 
Work safe. ::thumbsup::


----------



## NHlocal

jimdad07 said:


> NHlocal said:
> 
> 
> 
> Great pics Norm, so when do we get to see you up in the tree rigging those lines??? :biggrinbounce2:
> Only if you're comfortable with it. It's good to have some one who has no problem climbing to get it done.
> Only had time to take down one tree Saturday afternoon. :frown: Was able to take just a couple pics. It was a
> Beech. The top had died out and broken off. It had about a 6 foot piece hanging from the top branches. The
> lean was slight but it was in my favor, away from the house. Slight wind was against me so I put a rope in it. I haven't
> had a throw line in my hand since last summer but was able to hit the mark on the second throw about 50ft up.
> Pretty straight forward take down, no problems. Another hazardous tree taken care of. :msp_thumbsup: Thanks again for the pics!
> Work safe
> 
> 
> That is a fine looking stump cut, and that beech will burn great. Good work!
> 
> 
> 
> Ayuh, Beech is one of the "good" firewoods. Cutting firewood will "heat" you at least 5 or 6 times before you finally burn it. Good exercise too! :msp_thumbsup:
> Work safe. ::thumbsup::
Click to expand...


----------



## jimdad07

NHlocal said:


> jimdad07 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ayuh, Beech is one of the "good" firewoods. Cutting firewood will "heat" you at least 5 or 6 times before you finally burn it. Good exercise too! :msp_thumbsup:
> Work safe. ::thumbsup::
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You got it, we cut close to 100 face cord a year to heat for five families. I get to get heat of it almost year round. I love cutting wood though, love everything about it, even the splitting and the stacking. I love milling with my homemade saw mill best of all with the 9010 on it:
Click to expand...


----------



## MMG

*Quote of the day/thread!*

My bible says a man that doesn't work... shouldn't eat 

:msp_thumbup:


----------



## Cedarkerf

I dont think Ive posted any of these here.

First couple are from a cotton wood thining job Ive been worrkin on


----------



## jimdad07

Cedarkerf said:


> I dont think Ive posted any of these here.
> 
> First couple are from a cotton wood thining job Ive been worrkin on



It always amazes me on how well a pro faller can make their cuts level and square. That is a true knack.


----------



## Cedarkerf

*PNW rarity*

A big Black locust here in the good ole PNW.

Was it harder than most PNW cuttin? Yup
Was it OMG hard? Nope
Can a PNW 372xpw ported saw run a 32" half skip square in it yup worked just fine.

A nice Burle cut from the stump


----------



## parrisw

mdavlee said:


> Will you got a good angle on that chain. You're rubbing the strap behind the cutter. It probably cuts real fast in soft wood.



Thanks. Was trying different angles. I'm still pretty green at square filing, actually that's with a goofy file.


----------



## Cedarkerf

jimdad07 said:


> It always amazes me on how well a pro faller can make their cuts level and square. That is a true knack.


Not a Pro. I have been paid to cut but just piece meal side jobs and 5 years on the side for a rancher I worked for on the side,would not put my self with the leval of the pros. I was lucky enough to be born into a family with a logging back ground and high school forestry that was logging 101 basically. I can make an Ugly stump with the worst of em.


----------



## NORMZILLA44

Durand,Will,Mike you all look pretty handy at sharpening to me. So if you square file over time you have to manage gullets seperate eh? Must be different maintenance than round file over time. I tried square been a long time only by hand, and did not do it long enough to figure out the overall maintenance. Great stuff Jim love the homemade mill, especially like the motor LOL! Sweet! Mosesr I love that quote myself:msp_thumbsup: Cedarkerf great stuff all around keep it coming, and I agree with Jim, nice stumps. Some people Who have asked me why this or that when cutting, and I explained to em why you face a tree, and why you keep your cuts aligned, and level and then they turn around and ignore ya. They don't realize not only do you utilize a tree, not hit a house or just put the tree where you want it, but it could dam well save your life!


----------



## NHlocal

jimdad07 said:


> NHlocal said:
> 
> 
> 
> You got it, we cut close to 100 face cord a year to heat for five families. I get to get heat of it almost year round. I love cutting wood though, love everything about it, even the splitting and the stacking. I love milling with my homemade saw mill best of all with the 9010 on it:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's a nice looking setup you've got, I suppose that takes up a lot of your "spare time".....:msp_biggrin:
Click to expand...


----------



## NHlocal

MosesR said:


> My bible says a man that doesn't work... shouldn't eat
> 
> :msp_thumbup:


Ayuh, 2 Thessalonians 3:10...words to live by.


----------



## NHlocal

Cedarkerf said:


> Not a Pro. I have been paid to cut but just piece meal side jobs and 5 years on the side for a rancher I worked for on the side,would not put my self with the leval of the pros. I was lucky enough to be born into a family with a logging back ground and high school forestry that was logging 101 basically. I can make an Ugly stump with the worst of em.


...Seems to me the more I learn the more I realize I need to learn a WHOLE LOT MORE... Great pics. 
Work safe. ::thumbsup::


----------



## Brian13

Cedarkerf said:


> I dont think Ive posted any of these here.
> 
> First couple are from a cotton wood thining job Ive been worrkin on



I really like how on both of those pics your looking up. I see its importance stressed all the time, but man is it hard to put into practice. When your working real hard to make your cuts match, or worried about sawing through the hingwood its hard to think about looking up to see whats going on. Great pics!!


I have been working hard on learning to sharpen chains. So far I need work on consistency. I get one or two real good cutters a bunch of so so cutters, and a few not so good LOL. I havnt even tried square yet, need to get a file for it. I try not to use that chain unless necessary because its the only chain I have to take to a shop to get sharpened right now. Its definitely not the glamorous side of saw work or fun for that matter, but very important.


----------



## mdavlee

parrisw said:


> Thanks. Was trying different angles. I'm still pretty green at square filing, actually that's with a goofy file.



The goofy doesn't leave a vertical side plate. I never tried a goofy file. I used the double bevel or a grinder.


----------



## parrisw

mdavlee said:


> The goofy doesn't leave a vertical side plate. I never tried a goofy file. I used the double bevel or a grinder.



Well, it kinda does, if ya look close there is a bit of a "Beak" so to speak, just slightly angled back, and slightly rounded, there is enough there, only about the top .040 max of the side plate does anything anyway.


----------



## NORMZILLA44

Brian I agree look up, and good job! Randy we all got alot to learn it's the people who don't realize it, or who think they are better than they are who become the dangerous ones. Brian the chain filing, and maintenece is a lifelong learning experience, or at least many, many years. I just turned 24-25 years on it, and I still learn and refine. So Mike and Will I pretty much gathered from your last post you are both on the goofy side:biggrin::hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Justsaws

parrisw said:


> Well, it kinda does, if ya look close there is a bit of a "Beak" so to speak, just slightly angled back, and slightly rounded, there is enough there, only about the top .040 max of the side plate does anything anyway.



Stand the file up more and get into the tie straps, lots of extra tie strap material. It will stay sharp longer and less of the chain will be removed on touch ups, better economy without losing performance.

Hard to go back from square unless it is a dozer pile.

Nice pictures folks, good reading.


----------



## NORMZILLA44

Justsaws said:


> Stand the file up more and get into the tie straps, lots of extra tie strap material. It will stay sharp longer and less of the chain will be removed on touch ups, better economy without losing performance.
> 
> Hard to go back from square unless it is a dozer pile.
> 
> Nice pictures folks, good reading.


 Good tip, and compliment thanks. And I agree square is the best.


----------



## NHlocal

*My back hurts...*



komatsuvarna said:


> I sharpened about 8-10 loops of chain today, and adjusted the rakers on all of them! I think about every loop I had was dull LOL! 1 of them was a 36'' full comp, 1 was a 36'' skip, 1 28'' full comp, 2 28'' full comp square ground, and the rest were 24,20 and 16'' full comp with a few of them being square ground. Even cleaned the gullets out on the few square ground chains. I think I'd rather been working by the time I got done!


My back hurts just thinking about doing that again.  Had to go through my "collection" a few weeks back. I filed four 32" skip, three 
24" full comp, two 20" full comp, two 18" full comp. All hand filed(round file). No money for a grinder. I have no experience with square 
chisel chain, is it really that much better? :dunno: I cut mostly hard wood. I thought I remember hearing some where that round chisel 
was better for cutting hardwood??? :dunno: :msp_confused: That's the main reason I've avoided square chisel chain(and of course I've never sharpened 
square chisel). Is it much harder to sharpen than round chisel? :dunno: 
Work safe. ::thumbsup::


----------



## mdavlee

Square works good for hardwoods. It is somewhere around 10-15% faster than round. It doesn't work for frozen or real dirty wood. Semi chisel is king in the muddy wood. As soon as I get the other parts for this grinder I'll grind all my round stuff square and be using square for everything but what needs semi chisel.


----------



## Cedarkerf

I used square half skip yesterday on that black locust seemed to work great. Only dulling problems were from hidden nails and minerals in seems. Cut fast and smooth and the ported 372 pulled the 32 inch bar no problem.


----------



## Brian13

NORMZILLA44 said:


> Brian I agree look up, and good job! Randy we all got alot to learn it's the people who don't realize it, or who think they are better than they are who become the dangerous ones. Brian the chain filing, and maintenece is a lifelong learning experience, or at least many, many years. I just turned 24-25 years on it, and I still learn and refine. So Mike and Will I pretty much gathered from your last post you are both on the goofy side:biggrin::hmm3grin2orange:



I got about 2 1/2 years at it if I am lucky LOL. Still have a long ways to go. Next time I make an order from Bailey or somebody like that I am going to try to remember to get a file for square chain and see if I cant get it half way decent. Just dont know what file I want to get, too many choices, and I dont know what the benefits are of one style to another.


----------



## mdavlee

Get a double bevel or goofy to start out. The little 6 sided triangle shape are harder to hold angles it seems to me.


----------



## Brian13

I will try to get one of each next time I need to order something. If all else fails I will file it round LOL.


----------



## parrisw

I got the hang of the Goofy pretty quick, though I think full square is a little harder and cuts a little faster, from what I hear.


----------



## NORMZILLA44

The only downfall to my 12v grinder, it's round only but still impresses me with the edge it puts on. But nothing in cleanwood, I agree Mike cleanwood. Nothing will outcut a true square ground chain. Anybody have a 660 muffler?


----------



## Cedarkerf

I always like it when people say your tryin to "compensate" for somthin with long bars. 

And yes I am

Big wood:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## NORMZILLA44

Yep I agree it not a macho thing for me either, but been a necessity at times. Great picture.


----------



## Gologit

Cedarkerf said:


> I always like it when people say your tryin to "compensate" for somthin with long bars.
> 
> And yes I am
> 
> Big wood:hmm3grin2orange:




:hmm3grin2orange: Like putting a 36" bar on an 032?


----------



## Cedarkerf

Gologit said:


> :hmm3grin2orange: Like putting a 36" bar on an 032?


Um actually it was the 41" in that picture:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## NORMZILLA44

Well I guess I wont put the 48in Canon on that 029:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## NHlocal

Cedarkerf said:


> I always like it when people say your tryin to "compensate" for somthin with long bars.
> 
> And yes I am
> 
> Big wood:hmm3grin2orange:


Thanks for another great pic! :msp_thumbsup:


----------



## Alex D

jimdad07 said:


> It always amazes me on how well a pro faller can make their cuts level and square. That is a true knack.



The stihl saw you were using there second picture from the top is it walkerized by any chance??


----------



## paccity

Gologit said:


> :hmm3grin2orange: Like putting a 36" bar on an 032?



a 41" on a 192t is the cats azz.



a little humor from the past.


----------



## bigcat

Sipping some buffalo right now, the wife walked in saw the picture and shook her head,said where are the cigars


----------



## jimdad07

Alex D said:


> The stihl saw you were using there second picture from the top is it walkerized by any chance??



That was actually Cederkerf who was cutting I believe. I do have some ported work saws but I did the porting.:msp_thumbup:


----------



## NORMZILLA44

paccity said:


> a 41" on a 192t is the cats azz.
> 
> 
> 
> a little humor from the past.


 That is a F......... CLASSIC! gotta love the 288 too!


----------



## Cedarkerf

Pics seem to be liked so far heres a few more

Heres the 032 with the long bar





Mountaingal counting rings on a job we did for a friend it was a little tight





Doin some limbing on a 50" sitka spruce thats been topped years ago





Workin on another piss smellin cotton wood in a typical Pnw day


----------



## jimdad07

Cedarkerf said:


> Pics seem to be liked so far heres a few more
> 
> Heres the 032 with the long bar
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mountaingal counting rings on a job we did for a friend it was a little tight
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Doin some limbing on a 50" sitka spruce thats been topped years ago
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Workin on another piss smellin cotton wood in a typical Pnw day



More good stuff, looks like you had a good climb.:msp_thumbup:


----------



## paccity

do a lot of thoughs big tree little back yard stuff. always fun..


----------



## Gologit

Good pictures Brian. Or whatever your name is.


----------



## Rounder

Cutting a little bit of nice yellow pine Norm. -Sam

View attachment 225614


View attachment 225615


----------



## NHlocal

mtsamloggit said:


> Cutting a little bit of nice yellow pine Norm. -Sam
> 
> View attachment 225614
> 
> 
> View attachment 225615


Way to go Sam, you done a nice bit of work there.:biggrinbounce2: 
Great pics!:msp_thumbsup:Thanks for posting. 
Work safe. ::thumbsup::


----------



## NORMZILLA44

Brian cederkerf, outstanding I love the dismantle side myself! Sam great stuff like always love all the pics, well that goes for everyone too! Just got back from one of our hunting ranches. Two seperate pieces that used to be one. Combined its 550 acres we get to run it all. One side we do tree work for the older couple, and get to keep firewood too. We have grown fond of them, and do extra when we can. The other side is a church retreat, and they have never asked for a thing, only help manage the pigs. But we love to do that, and want to give back. I let them know we do tree work, when we first met about 2 years ago, and we were just called on by them to look at some work. They wanted to give us cash, and when I said no, we are happy they let us hunt, and want to help they were really touched. They are all great people, and we enjoy the work. Nothing to special or serious, takedown two smaller dead madrones. Limb up a pine over the house. Take out some acasias. And the most challengin, or interesting will be a valley live oak limb, to come out brush first over roof. The limb is about 12-16 inches around, and probably 40-60 feet long. Be using our porta wrap for the dismantle. I love all your pics, and stories my friends! P.S anybody know where to get a climb line over 18 feet, closer to 30 actually. Looking to get another of the self locking like we got from baileys before. Cedarkerf this one is for you. John 160 feet up. Then me with my 66 on a fir that is just shy of 6 feet through.


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

Heres what my day was filled with. 
10 hours of it. This "tier" was a junk tier so it doesnt look all that great


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

ChainsawmanXX said:


> Heres what my day was filled with.
> 10 hours of it. This "tier" was a junk tier so it doesnt look all that great



To the right by the wall are 2 treadmills (Which are the most akward to pack into a load) 
By the way dont know if anyone knew but Im a mover


----------



## NORMZILLA44

A day for the working man Jacob, I like it buddy and work in deed. Got your F.B thank you sorry was sidetracked, been working on a new page for myself. You are welcome my friend!


----------



## NHlocal

NORMZILLA44 said:


> Brian cederkerf, outstanding I love the dismantle side myself! Sam great stuff like always love all the pics, well that goes for everyone too! Just got back from one of our hunting ranches. Two seperate pieces that used to be one. Combined its 550 acres we get to run it all. One side we do tree work for the older couple, and get to keep firewood too. We have grown fond of them, and do extra when we can. The other side is a church retreat, and they have never asked for a thing, only help manage the pigs. But we love to do that, and want to give back. I let them know we do tree work, when we first met about 2 years ago, and we were just called on by them to look at some work. They wanted to give us cash, and when I said no, we are happy they let us hunt, and want to help they were really touched. They are all great people, and we enjoy the work. Nothing to special or serious, takedown two smaller dead madrones. Limb up a pine over the house. Take out some acasias. And the most challengin, or interesting will be a valley live oak limb, to come out brush first over roof. The limb is about 12-16 inches around, and probably 40-60 feet long. Be using our porta wrap for the dismantle. I love all your pics, and stories my friends! P.S anybody know where to get a climb line over 18 feet, closer to 30 actually. Looking to get another of the self locking like we got from baileys before. Cedarkerf this one is for you. John 160 feet up. Then me with my 66 on a fir that is just shy of 6 feet through.


Nice pics Norm, sounds like you've got a great relationship going with the older couple, both helping each other out.  That's the way to 
do it. Great benefits for everyone by the way you tell it. :msp_thumbup: Coworker of mine has me looking at a tree to take down. Gonna 
take a look at it tomorrow, sounds like it's a big maple between his and the neighbor's house? :dunno: I'll try to get some pics. :msp_thumbsup: 
Work safe. ::thumbsup::


----------



## NORMZILLA44

Thanks Randy! Love to see the pics. Those Maples can be really beautiful trees.


----------



## NORMZILLA44

Jacob, where are you get locked in the container?


----------



## jimdad07

ChainsawmanXX said:


> To the right by the wall are 2 treadmills (Which are the most akward to pack into a load)
> By the way dont know if anyone knew but Im a mover



Jacob is at it again. :msp_thumbup:


----------



## NORMZILLA44

LOL! Jim I think somebody accidently locked him in a foot locker, or gun safe, ah take it back was on facebook. He went from single to being in a relationship so that explains it!


----------



## paccity

a good 4k day, no rain. 17 down, chipped, bucked and ground .


----------



## NORMZILLA44

Awesome man, 17 wow good day. Great pics! Love the equipment too nice stump grinder.:msp_thumbsup:


----------



## NHlocal

paccity said:


> a good 4k day, no rain. 17 down, chipped, bucked and ground .


...I'd say you earned your keep for the day, :msp_thumbup: very "clean" for a "work site". :Eye::Eye: 
Well done, nice pics. :msp_thumbsup: 
Work safe. ::thumbsup::


----------



## ausneil 1

NHlocal said:


> ...I'd say you earned your keep for the day, :msp_thumbup: very "clean" for a "work site". :Eye::Eye:
> Well done, nice pics. :msp_thumbsup:
> Work safe. ::thumbsup::



Well said........




Paccity,
you have good gear and it looks very professional, and the 4k sounds like you earned a beer at days end.


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

NORMZILLA44 said:


> LOL! Jim I think somebody accidently locked him in a foot locker, or gun safe, ah take it back was on facebook. He went from single to being in a relationship so that explains it!



 
No iv been on plenty just havent said much. 







jimdad07 said:


> Jacob is at it again. :msp_thumbup:



Yes I am!  its not tree work but its just as hard 

In denver colorado today. Had to stop last night before dark filled the earth. Headlights arent working right. So we gotta pull her into the shop or fix it ourselves. 




My trusty stihl hat guiding our way down 70.


----------



## NHlocal

*Next job...?*



NORMZILLA44 said:


> Thanks Randy! Love to see the pics. Those Maples can be really beautiful trees.


Okay Norm have a look,:Eye::Eye: my co worker has a good size Silver Maple pretty close to his house. I'll be talking with him Monday 
to find out what he wants done, as far as schedule and price. It'll be just me doing the take down, if he gives the go ahead. I've never 
worked with Silver Maple, anyone know some of it's basic characteristics?:help:
Here's a look from the street.....




.....and here's a look from the back yard.....




.....looks like a "little bit" of work but I believe it's workable.


----------



## Brian13

Looks like it may have been topped. Be real careful in crotch selection.


----------



## NHlocal

Brian13 said:


> Looks like it may have been topped. Be real careful in crotch selection.


Thanks for the tip! :msp_thumbsup: I will definitely keep that in mind if the home owner says take it down.
Work safe! ::thumbsup::


----------



## paccity

NHlocal said:


> Okay Norm have a look,:Eye::Eye: my co worker has a good size Silver Maple pretty close to his house. I'll be talking with him Monday
> to find out what he wants done, as far as schedule and price. It'll be just me doing the take down, if he gives the go ahead. I've never
> worked with Silver Maple, anyone know some of it's basic characteristics?:help:
> Here's a look from the street.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .....and here's a look from the back yard.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .....looks like a "little bit" of work but I believe it's workable.



how much room do you have in the back? if you have the room i would just dump it strait back. is that deck attached to the trunk.


----------



## NORMZILLA44

Missed ya Jacob! Randy definatally work there, and I know I said it before, but you need a good team mate. Maybe find a local kid fresh out of school who wants some work. Not all jobs can be done alone, especially disection. Having somebody who can pull rope, rig. Get a small tool or another you need, and tie it on the rope so you can pull it up instead of having to climb down for it. John and I also help each other with different angles. I can see things from the bottom looking up he may miss from the air, like a phone line or service line. And same goes with him getting a different angle looking down. No matter how big or small the job we partner up. Brian good call, and I will second it looks like it was pruned or topped, and yep watch the crotches! Pac good call too, we have been lucky to be able to fall some instead of having to piece out everything.


----------



## lfnh

fwiw, silver maple lot of times has heart rot. 3/4 dia rot and 1/4 sapwood. Splinters easy like tulip and quick. good chance all those heal overs from topping are weak. test that stump for heart rot or being hollow before laying into the cut. Paccity's call of dropping it is better than climbing after those questionable leaders.


----------



## NORMZILLA44

Nice heads up my friend:msp_thumbup: So proceeding with all caution Randy as these guys mentioned, and even if it is sound, and you are able too climb it. Sounds like you will have to tie alot of limbs off, as Ifnh mentioned brittle, the limbs wont swing or hang then, and will break off.


----------



## Brian13

NORMZILLA44 said:


> Missed ya Jacob! Randy definatally work there, and I know I said it before, but you need a good team mate. Maybe find a local kid fresh out of school who wants some work. Not all jobs can be done alone, especially disection. Having somebody who can pull rope, rig. Get a small tool or another you need, and tie it on the rope so you can pull it up instead of having to climb down for it. John and I also help each other with different angles. I can see things from the bottom looking up he may miss from the air, like a phone line or service line. And same goes with him getting a different angle looking down. No matter how big or small the job we partner up. Brian good call, and I will second it looks like it was pruned or topped, and yep watch the crotches! Pac good call too, we have been lucky to be able to fall some instead of having to piece out everything.



Completely agree with ya Norm!!! I know I have the least experience hear but I think a partner is one of the most important safety factors. A good partner is invaluable. Not only can they run lines and keep from shock loading lines, see things you might not, but they might be your first shot at rescue when things go south.


----------



## parrisw

Brian13 said:


> Completely agree with ya Norm!!! I know I have the least experience hear but I think a partner is one of the most important safety factors. A good partner is invaluable. Not only can they run lines and keep from shock loading lines, see things you might not, but they might be your first shot at rescue when things go south.



Couldn't agree more. Not enough of a Safety net working by yourself on a tree like that. That tree to me looks like it needs to be pieced out and I honestly don't know how you'd do it by yourself, I've heard of guys self lowering limbs, but I don't know how they do it. My personal preference is to work with someone that can also climb. Now I've done little jobs myself, but nothing that big.

Anyway, not harping on ya, its your call, and your there to see exactly how it is. Just saying is all.


----------



## NORMZILLA44

Thanks Brian! And Randy I hope you don't think I am giving you a hard time or trying to tell ya your buiseness, but just hoping you can partner with somebody. Anyone you know show interest in Tree work?


----------



## lone wolf

lfnh said:


> fwiw, silver maple lot of times has heart rot. 3/4 dia rot and 1/4 sapwood. Splinters easy like tulip and quick. good chance all those heal overs from topping are weak. test that stump for heart rot or being hollow before laying into the cut. Paccity's call of dropping it is better than climbing after those questionable leaders.



Beat me to it watch those long leeders dont cut them fast they will jump and swing into you.


----------



## NHlocal

paccity said:


> how much room do you have in the back? if you have the room i would just dump it strait back. is that deck attached to the trunk.


There is room in the back, BUT, my biggest concern of just dropping it is looks like the leader in the back(front?) has included bark that runs right down through the trunk(likely to split?)...:msp_ohmy:

















I appreciate your help. :msp_thumbsup:
Work safe. ::thumbsup::


----------



## NHlocal

parrisw said:


> Couldn't agree more. Not enough of a Safety net working by yourself on a tree like that. That tree to me looks like it needs to be pieced out and I honestly don't know how you'd do it by yourself, I've heard of guys self lowering limbs, but I don't know how they do it. My personal preference is to work with someone that can also climb. Now I've done little jobs myself, but nothing that big.
> 
> Anyway, not harping on ya, its your call, and your there to see exactly how it is. Just saying is all.


I never take it as "harping", I always take it as constructive criticism, 'cause although I've got "some experience" I know I've got 
a LOT MORE to learn. I'm always looking for some one to have as a steady work partner/groundie, it's always safer to have someone 
there with you. :msp_thumbsup: Haven't found anyone yet...:frown: Thanks for the comments. 
Work safe. ::thumbsup::


----------



## NHlocal

NORMZILLA44 said:


> Thanks Brian! And Randy I hope you don't think I am giving you a hard time or trying to tell ya your buiseness, but just hoping you can partner with somebody. Anyone you know show interest in Tree work?


Hey Norm, I know you're not giving me a hard time, you are just recommending what I need to do to work safer and I really appreciate 
that. :msp_thumbsup: I know I hate to hear about anyone getting hurt.:msp_thumbdn: To tell the truth, my son is a huge help. The problem with that is right now 
he is away at college. When he is home for summer break(and not working to make money for college)he is my groundie/video/camera man/gopher, 
and he is getting very good at knowing what I need for help before I need it. Other than that I've talked with a man who owns and runs a local tree 
company a couple of times and I hope to work with him a little this spring/summer. I know I'll be able to learn a lot from that. :msp_thumbsup: 
I really appreciate all the help from everyone, THANKS! :msp_thumbsup: 
Work safe. ::thumbsup::


----------



## NORMZILLA44

Cool Randy, and good deal I just feel bad for you having little help. If you think they may, or are worried of a split. Fall them seperate the front first, and then the back one even if you have to throw a bull rope in it, and pull it.


----------



## NORMZILLA44

Quite in the working world, a little cutting today with the prison crews again. Nothing exciting but always love it when the captain shouts instructions. And the cutters are making the backcut, they get close and always pause a little over halfway WTF? Barbar chair anybody. I always yell don't stop cut! LOL! Been on facebook, and Change .org working on my dog petition. Trying to get signatures to legalize GPS In California. 351 so far!


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

NORMZILLA44 said:


> Quite in the working world, a little cutting today with the prison crews again. Nothing exciting but always love it when the captain shouts instructions. And the cutters are making the backcut, they get close and always pause a little over halfway WTF? Barbar chair anybody. I always yell don't stop cut! LOL! Been on facebook, and Change .org working on my dog petition. Trying to get signatures to legalize GPS In California. 351 so far!



Right on Norm! Way to make a diffrence!

Im in the PNW right now. Sure is pretty here!!


----------



## parrisw

Hey Norm and others. Thought you guys might like this something I posted a few years ago, for those that haven't seen it. 

http://www.arboristsite.com/milling-saw-mills/106794.htm


----------



## ausneil 1

NORMZILLA44 said:


> Quite in the working world, a little cutting today with the prison crews again. Nothing exciting but always love it when the captain shouts instructions. And the cutters are making the backcut, they get close and always pause a little over halfway WTF? Barbar chair anybody. I always yell don't stop cut! LOL! Been on facebook, and Change .org working on my dog petition. Trying to get signatures to legalize GPS In California. 351 so far!



hey norm, can't you put trachers on your dogs i your state, i think most use them here.
I don't own a pig dog but we do have a big black lab who is boss at home...


----------



## NHlocal

NORMZILLA44 said:


> Quite in the working world, a little cutting today with the prison crews again. Nothing exciting but always love it when the captain shouts instructions. And the cutters are making the backcut, they get close and always pause a little over halfway WTF? Barbar chair anybody. I always yell don't stop cut! LOL! Been on facebook, and Change .org working on my dog petition. Trying to get signatures to legalize GPS In California. 351 so far!


...you yelling and the captain shouting, doesn't sound too "quiet"...:hmm3grin2orange: How's the weather out there 
for working outside? We're getting more snow tonight and tomorrow, shoveling and plowing...:biggrinbounce2:
Work safe. ::thumbsup::


----------



## NHlocal

parrisw said:


> Hey Norm and others. Thought you guys might like this something I posted a few years ago, for those that haven't seen it.
> 
> http://www.arboristsite.com/milling-saw-mills/106794.htm



The good old days...opcorn: that's some good stuff. :msp_thumbup:


----------



## NORMZILLA44

Thanks Jacob, Will that mill is awesome! Have a cool one not far from where I grew up. Sturgeons Mill goes way back. Neil no GPS here. Only telemetry I have one, but GPS is the way I think. That is the fight I am fighting with my petition. Tired of the anti american, anti hunter laws created by DFG. Randy weather has been crummy! Rain etc. Got a new scoop friends yesterday am, just about to head for work, and my Boss calls says kick it in overdrive, big tree down, and you got your whites on? Nope forgot em, wish I had em. BIG oak on a steep sloped hillside above the road. Had to make several cuts brought up the 46 mag, and the 660. I am hurting today it was a workout.


----------



## komatsuvarna

NORMZILLA44 said:


> Thanks Jacob, Will that mill is awesome! Have a cool one not far from where I grew up. Sturgeons Mill goes way back. Neil no GPS here. Only telemetry I have one, but GPS is the way I think. That is the fight I am fighting with my petition. Tired of the anti american, anti hunter laws created by DFG. Randy weather has been crummy! Rain etc. Got a new scoop friends yesterday am, just about to head for work, and my Boss calls says kick it in overdrive, big tree down, and you got your whites on? Nope forgot em, wish I had em. BIG oak on a steep sloped hillside above the road. Had to make several cuts brought up the 46 mag, and the 660. I am hurting today it was a workout.



We can use GPS here, but its not quite the perfect system yet IMO. Low battery life and the hills and hollers you will lose signal sometimes, but when it works.. its sweet! I always ran a Johnson telemetry collar for a back up....and had to use it a few times. Right now hog hunting with dogs is illegal in Tennessee as of early last year, except for 1 Wildlife managment area and a couple County's where its still legal for ''expieremental purposes.:msp_confused:''


----------



## homelitejim

These are the pics from last weekend. We are on a 160 acre wooded lot removing beetle kill. The weather did not cooperate and only got 20 trees down.


----------



## ausneil 1

hey jim, whats that white stuff, i only see that couple of times a year here in oz and i don't like it at all. 
has that man ever ran roller nose bars on that 076, i have not seen a solid bar like that in many years. Looks like you guys are haveing fun.


----------



## NHlocal

*The working man part...*

I hear ya' Norm, we got close to a foot of snow yesterday. After being at "work" 10 hrs I came home and jumped in the plow 
truck for 4 hrs, then I got to go home.....and cleaned up the snow around my house.  That's the first real days work I've done 
in while, so I hear ya' Norm, tough getting out of bed at 4 am this morning. 
Great pics homelitejim, :msp_thumbsup: that's some good stuff. Ayuh, haven't had much snow this winter so this is a little 
reminder...take care. 
Work safe. ::thumbsup::


----------



## NORMZILLA44

komatsuvarna said:


> We can use GPS here, but its not quite the perfect system yet IMO. Low battery life and the hills and hollers you will lose signal sometimes, but when it works.. its sweet! I always ran a Johnson telemetry collar for a back up....and had to use it a few times. Right now hog hunting with dogs is illegal in Tennessee as of early last year, except for 1 Wildlife managment area and a couple County's where its still legal for ''expieremental purposes.:msp_confused:''


 Yeah I have heard that, I have a tracker with two collars still learning it. A great guy in Washington told me the best you can do is run both on em, like you say. So everywhere in Tennesse is band for dogs? WTF? Why? Neil you guys get snow you say? Jim as always outstandindg pics! Especially the husky!!! Randy sounds like you do know for sure, you work for the county or state with the plow? Or own your own?


----------



## mdavlee

Norm I signed the petition for you. :msp_biggrin:


----------



## NHlocal

*The working man part...*



NORMZILLA44 said:


> Yeah I have heard that, I have a tracker with two collars still learning it. A great guy in Washington told me the best you can do is run both on em, like you say. So everywhere in Tennesse is band for dogs? WTF? Why? Neil you guys get snow you say? Jim as always outstandindg pics! Especially the husky!!! Randy sounds like you do know for sure, you work for the county or state with the plow? Or own your own?


Well Norm, we've got a quarter mile long drive that leads into our Church property with a couple of parking lots and a couple of 
driveways and access roads. It's all on Church property so we maintain it, it's a lot of area to plow so it takes a "little time" to get 
it all plowed off. We got a couple more inches of snow this morning, then some freezing rain, little bit of mess. Nice to look at, here's 
a couple pics.  I've got the working man part covered, the chainsaw part is coming.....:biggrinbounce2:













Work safe. ::thumbsup::


----------



## Eccentric

mdavlee said:


> Norm I signed the petition for you. :msp_biggrin:



Same here. Took a bit of digging to find the right one amongst all the liberal anti-hunting (and other crap) petitions on that site, but I found it. Searched for "dogs GPS" and the right one came up.


----------



## ausneil 1

NORMZILLA44 said:


> Yeah I have heard that, I have a tracker with two collars still learning it. A great guy in Washington told me the best you can do is run both on em, like you say. So everywhere in Tennesse is band for dogs? WTF? Why? Neil you guys get snow you say? Jim as always outstandindg pics! Especially the husky!!! Randy sounds like you do know for sure, you work for the county or state with the plow? Or own your own?



yes norm we get a few small falls each winter up on the nsw tablelands where my mill is, the first time i saw it it was interesting but i soon got sick of it. I'm guessing you guys get used to it as you have no choice, where as i only need to move the mill say 20km away east and be out of it altogether.
Found these couple of pics, i have heeps and will look for some better ones.


NHLOCAL,,, thats white, we don't see that much at my work in one time as we are not in the snowey mountains just the nsw tablelands.


----------



## NHlocal

NORMZILLA44 said:


> Yeah I have heard that, I have a tracker with two collars still learning it. A great guy in Washington told me the best you can do is run both on em, like you say. So everywhere in Tennesse is band for dogs? WTF? Why? Neil you guys get snow you say? Jim as always outstandindg pics! Especially the husky!!! Randy sounds like you do know for sure, you work for the county or state with the plow? Or own your own?


...almost forgot, technically I'm part owner of the plow truck. My Church bought it, I support my Church and I'm a member 
so I'm part owner. It was in the background of some of the recent pics I've posted of cutting trees/wood.:msp_biggrin:


----------



## NHlocal

*Winter white.....*



ausneil 1 said:


> yes norm we get a few small falls each winter up on the nsw tablelands where my mill is, the first time i saw it it was interesting but i soon got sick of it. I'm guessing you guys get used to it as you have no choice, where as i only need to move the mill say 20km away east and be out of it altogether.
> Found these couple of pics, i have heeps and will look for some better ones.
> 
> 
> NHLOCAL,,, thats white, we don't see that much at my work in one time as we are not in the snowey mountains just the nsw tablelands.


Nice work site you got there, you got some beautiful country by the look of those pics.:msp_thumbup: So far this winter we've had 
very little snow. Here's a few pics from last winter, one of our more "normal" winters.....:msp_w00t:
















Thanks for the pics...
Work safe. ::thumbsup::


----------



## ausneil 1

NHlocal said:


> Nice work site you got there, you got some beautiful country by the look of those pics.:msp_thumbup: So far this winter we've had
> very little snow. Here's a few pics from last winter, one of our more "normal" winters.....:msp_w00t:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the pics...
> Work safe. ::thumbsup::



OH MY LORD, thats snow, i guess for you guys thats simply normal. thanks for shareing


----------



## NORMZILLA44

mdavlee said:


> Norm I signed the petition for you. :msp_biggrin:


 Thanks Brother man! REPPED! Getting close too 500. I am surprised, and touched by all the support. Got alot of help. Thanks!


----------



## NORMZILLA44

Eccentric said:


> Same here. Took a bit of digging to find the right one amongst all the liberal anti-hunting (and other crap) petitions on that site, but I found it. Searched for "dogs GPS" and the right one came up.


 Thanks buddy REPPED! Man some of this stuff is just Anti American. DFG is getting a lot of funds from the humane society, and sierra club etc I hear. That is all cool and I will agree I love trees and dogs, but I am not anti hunting/guns/or anti american. How about the game wardnen they are trying to crucify for hunting legally in Idaho a mountain lion. They are just fanatics.


----------



## NORMZILLA44

Neil great pics. Guess I just never thought of snow out there. Nice mill and scenary in the background. Randy looks like a ton of snow to me great pics too man:msp_thumbsup:


----------



## ausneil 1

Just love that little wood shed, i can now understand why you fellas put so much time into fire wood, i would be too. I feel sorry for the older generation who can't get their own any more and have to rely on others or buy it, poor buggers....
I think some aussie rep was needed for that winter white post....


----------



## NORMZILLA44

I agree Neil sad when people cant get there own wood anymore. It sure is nice being able to get our firewood, and enjoy doing it.


----------



## NHlocal

ausneil 1 said:


> Just love that little wood shed, i can now understand why you fellas put so much time into fire wood, i would be too. I feel sorry for the older generation who can't get their own any more and have to rely on others or buy it, poor buggers....
> I think some aussie rep was needed for that winter white post....


:msp_thumbup:Thanks Neil, I enjoyed building it with my son's help. It'll hold 4 [SUP]1[/SUP]/[SUB]2[/SUB] cord of wood, and that will get me 
through just about any winter. Had to do something, no way can I afford to burn heating oil. :msp_thumbdn: Ayuh, I sure do enjoy 
cutting my own wood. It's hard work, but well worth the effort. Great exercise too!  We have a few "older" families in our 
Church that we get firewood for also, and they sure do appreciate the help. :msp_thumbsup: Thanks for the aussie rep! :msp_thumbsup:
Work safe. ::thumbsup::


----------



## NHlocal

NORMZILLA44 said:


> I agree Neil sad when people cant get there own wood anymore. It sure is nice being able to get our firewood, and enjoy doing it.


Ayuh, you got it right on that one Norn.  If you don't enjoy doing it, it's not really worth doing, for me anyway.  
Being outside, hearing the saw run, smelling the wood chips. :biggrinbounce2: Ayuh, that's some good stuff!!! :biggrinbounce2: 
Now if I could only get this fly wheel side bearing seal out of my 260pro .......


----------



## Brian13

Whats all that white stuff. Its been in the 80s more or less the entire winter. I think I have put on a jacket maybe 5 times this winter:msp_mad:. Almost went out climbing yesterday, but helped a friend build a trailer. Traded his truck for a smaller car, so he needs to make a trailer to carry his kayaks so I got to work on my welding tan this weekend. Other than that havnt been able to get out of the house other than work for a couple of weeks. The whole house has been sick:help:, seemed for awhile everybody was keeping each other sick. 

Norm, you got a link to your petition? Ill sign it.


----------



## struggle

Not sure how many know I took on this project. I bought this dinosour 630A from a gentleman in my town. He had been grinding stumps for the past 30 years and blew the wisconsin engine (burnt exhaust valve) 

So I repowered it with a 35hp vanguard and took it out today for the first time. I did not grind this test stump real low as it was just a stump on the edge of the grove where I do firewood. But overall I am happy with how it ran. 

The teeth for those that are in the know I would like to know what is the best set up if you have prior knowledge of working with this machine. It has pretty much what it came with on it. BUt some teeth are round and other square but angled. I think the owner heated up the teeth from being straigth and bent them. Maybe bought to many of them and tried it. Seems the round edge teeth would be more cutting surface.


----------



## NHlocal

struggle said:


> Not sure how many know I took on this project. I bought this dinosour 630A from a gentleman in my town. He had been grinding stumps for the past 30 years and blew the wisconsin engine (burnt exhaust valve)
> 
> So I repowered it with a 35hp vanguard and took it out today for the first time. I did not grind this test stump real low as it was just a stump on the edge of the grove where I do firewood. But overall I am happy with how it ran.
> 
> The teeth for those that are in the know I would like to know what is the best set up if you have prior knowledge of working with this machine. It has pretty much what it came with on it. BUt some teeth are round and other square but angled. I think the owner heated up the teeth from being straigth and bent them. Maybe bought to many of them and tried it. Seems the round edge teeth would be more cutting surface.


Nice pics, is the motor going to stay that clean... ?
Work safe. ::thumbsup::


----------



## NORMZILLA44

Yep Randy love cutting wood:msp_thumbsup: Brian the link is on my facebook wall, and you can click right on it and sign. Thanks! I have been busy on facebook swapping tree stories, and well mostly Boar doggin! With Nick Brown, and Mark, and his other brothers. Remeber mark is the climber. Struggle nice stump grinder man! I have seen them set up a few ways with teeth. Some more round some more cutter, and mostly a combination. I have rented quite a few, and your local renatal yard may have some knowledge what set up works out there. I am no expert on them.


----------



## struggle

Thanks for the positvie feedback on it. It is old but rather simple to wrok on which I like. I just hope the engine holds up to the abuse. 

As outdated as the wisconsin was must have had some torque and that is what makes me nervous on the twin being able to take it. 

My neighbor that has helped with the welding on it (owns industrial machine shop) has a green wheel set up on a grinder that I am going to take some teeth up there to sharpen. I felt it did not cut as well as it should and pretty much all the teeth on it were dull. 

I ran it with the dull teeth in hopes of seeing the difference with sharp ones.


----------



## fir

parrisw said:


> Thanks!
> 
> Going cutting on Saltspring Island this weekend, will get some pics.



Going cutting in Nanaimo tomorrow.


----------



## parrisw

fir said:


> Going cutting in Nanaimo tomorrow.



Sweet, take some pics and post them up.


----------



## fir

fir said:


> Going cutting in Nanaimo tomorrow.



Will do but might get blown out then all you will get is some pruning pics.


----------



## NORMZILLA44

Back with the Cal fire crews this week cutting. Me a real nervous Captain he almost shiat when I told him the trees we had to cut. One oak a hard leaner mid size tree, the Captain said he was not comfortable, and asked I f I was. Hmmmm Is a duck comfortable in water? I was able to gun it, and get it to swing a little right where I wanted. Up on the road to cut it up 046 mag, and 660. I did all with the 660


----------



## NORMZILLA44

Cant post pics WTH? Will try later.


----------



## HorseFaller

NORMZILLA44 said:


> Back with the Cal fire crews this week cutting. Me a real nervous Captain he almost shiat when I told him the trees we had to cut. One oak a hard leaner mid size tree, the Captain said he was not comfortable, and asked I f I was. Hmmmm Is a duck comfortable in water? I was able to gun it, and get it to swing a little right where I wanted. Up on the road to cut it up 046 mag, and 660. I did all with the 660



I needs me a 660. Actually sounds fun


----------



## Stihlman441

NORMZILLA44 said:


> Cant post pics WTH? Will try later.



Same problem.


----------



## NORMZILLA44

Here they are!


----------



## HorseFaller

Heeellllll! Ya! Good stuff


----------



## NHlocal

*Summer weather.....*



NORMZILLA44 said:


> Here they are!



...aw Norm, now you're just teasin'. we had a "warm" week and just about all our snow melted......and when I 
woke up this morning I looked out the window to see another 6 inches on the ground.  Looks like you're getting 
real nice weather out your way, great pics by the way. Little bit of a challenge droppin' that one...? Looks like it went 
the way you wanted, great job! You're gettin' my CAD all worked up. Thanks for the pics! 
Work safe! ::thumbsup::


----------



## Brian13

NORMZILLA44 said:


> Here they are!



Here you go Norm! Look like a lot of fun! Would like to get me one of those 660s.


----------



## RandyMac

Jeeze Brian.


----------



## Brian13

Come one Randy!!! I am a whore for saws. Dont worry, I will have a 82cc Mac long before the 660. One of the 5cu. 10 series is tied with a 101 for next to get LOL.


----------



## Eccentric

That on Jewett Norm? Thought I saw you guys out there again the other day.


----------



## parrisw

Brian13 said:


> Come one Randy!!! I am a whore for saws. Dont worry, I will have a 82cc Mac long before the 660. One of the 5cu. 10 series is tied with a 101 for next to get LOL.



I know a guy with a couple 80cc Mac's.


----------



## Brian13

parrisw said:


> I know a guy with a couple 80cc Mac's.



I am saving my pennies:msp_thumbsup:. I would have figured you would have ran them a bit and fell in love by now LOL. You have any interest in a Husky 65 LOL?


----------



## NORMZILLA44

NHlocal said:


> ...aw Norm, now you're just teasin'. we had a "warm" week and just about all our snow melted......and when I
> woke up this morning I looked out the window to see another 6 inches on the ground.  Looks like you're getting
> real nice weather out your way, great pics by the way. Little bit of a challenge droppin' that one...? Looks like it went
> the way you wanted, great job! You're gettin' my CAD all worked up. Thanks for the pics!
> Work safe! ::thumbsup::


 Yeah man great weather, challenge no had a super hard lean took one good size limb off the back as to take weight off, and not have it over my head. Was funny the prisoner cutters are supposed to cut em, if not the captain is the backup LOL! I usually put the ones I figure they will have trouble with on the ground, before they get there. It is funny, but not funny at the same time to watch. These guys are something! I saw a new cut they use 440's for saws with 24 in bars. This guy was cutting directly over his head, and could not reach, so one of his helpers boosted him over head, while they cut overhead I mean straight up, on a limb over 20 inches through, and 6-8 feet long. Two captains watching, well one was reading and looking at flowers. So it was a miracle the guy kinda fell back and the log missed em. The One captain who was actually watching yells way to go guys, on the team work. So I refer to this as the piggy back cut! Brian good to see ya!!! You too Randy M no fiber there! Thanks for posting pics Brian. Will how are ya brother? Aaron yes Jewwet be done maybe two to three more days to cut.


----------



## Mr. Bow Saw

Here are some old pics of my Dad in a tree and his crew. This was back in the
1950's in Michigan. I was born there in 55, 
My Dad had a Land clearing and Tree business back then. 
He had done some state contracts and the state of Michigan could did not pay him,
They claimed they were going bankrupt and could not meet there obligations.
So he sold all his equipment and we moved to Eire Pennsylvania for three months.
He looked for work there but no good jobs. My Moms sister had moved out here to
CA. a few years before and kept telling them there was lots of jobs out here.
So we pack are stuff and moved to California in 1959.


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

Mr. Bow Saw said:


> Here are some old pics of my Dad in a tree and his crew. This was back in the
> 1950's in Michigan. I was born there in 55,
> My Dad had a Land clearing and Tree business back then.
> He had done some state contracts and the state of Michigan could did not pay him,
> They claimed they were going bankrupt and could not meet there obligations.
> So he sold all his equipment and we moved to Eire Pennsylvania for three months.
> He looked for work there but no good jobs. My Moms sister had moved out here to
> CA. a few years before and kept telling them there was lots of jobs out here.
> So we pack are stuff and moved to California in 1959.




Where at in MI? 
Those are some great pictures  
They had to do some serious rigging back then!


----------



## apse

Wow Cliff!

You always seem to have the best pictures...! These have to be some you are the most proud of. Is the young man in the picture a relative too?

Thanks for sharing these, they are awesome!

Brian


----------



## Mr. Bow Saw

ChainsawmanXX said:


> Where at in MI?
> Those are some great pictures
> They had to do some serious rigging back then!



Thanks.

I don't know where the pics were taken, but we lived in Dundee.


----------



## NORMZILLA44

Cliff, indeed wonderful pictures! Very nice work


----------



## Mr. Bow Saw

apse said:


> Wow Cliff!
> 
> You always seem to have the best pictures...! These have to be some you are the most proud of. Is the young man in the picture a relative too?
> 
> Thanks for sharing these, they are awesome!
> 
> Brian



Thanks Brian.
I'm not sure who they all are. I knew there was one Guy that work with my Dad
who was related to us in some way,


----------



## Mr. Bow Saw

NORMZILLA44 said:


> Cliff, indeed wonderful pictures! Very nice work



Thanks Norm.
I used to have a bunch of old pic my Dad gave me, but my one brother lost them.


----------



## parrisw

Brian13 said:


> I am saving my pennies:msp_thumbsup:. I would have figured you would have ran them a bit and fell in love by now LOL. You have any interest in a Husky 65 LOL?



Nope haven't run them yet, still sitting waiting their turn to be gone through, I just have way too many projects, all saws are on hold right now till I get my boat trailer all fixed up.


----------



## NORMZILLA44

You are welcome Cliff, and thank you I love seeing stuff like that. Will what happened to the boat trailer?


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

Mr. Bow Saw said:


> Thanks.
> 
> I don't know where the pics were taken, but we lived in Dundee.



I know exactly where thats at. I spent sometime in Ann Arbor.


----------



## NORMZILLA44

How are ya Jacob? I have been to Michigan too. Lansing I think I have family there.


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

NORMZILLA44 said:


> How are ya Jacob? I have been to Michigan too. Lansing I think I have family there.



Been there a couple times. Was there just last month! 

Doing good Norm. Im in salt lake city right now, having to pack a guys house and load it on tuesday. Its 29000 going to deleware, ill be sure to get some pictures if I find the time


----------



## NORMZILLA44

Sweet, my friend Nick the one with the 2100 lives in Salt lake.


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

NORMZILLA44 said:


> Sweet, my friend Nick the one with the 2100 lives in Salt lake.



Hmmmmm


----------



## NORMZILLA44

LOL! That saw is supposed to be super clean.


----------



## struggle

NO pictures:msp_sleep: but on Firday I was walking my kids home from school and did a cold stop at a house the had a fir stump to be ground. knocked on the door and explained to him I took over the stump grinder from the former guy in town and introduced myself and to let him know I was able to take care of it if he wanted. Calls Saturday says come do it but also has another stump (Maple). 

Ground out both stumps, hauled chips away and back filled the holes and it was like I there never were stumps there. Customer extremely happy and very fickle about his lawn. He is a busy body at the coffee shop so I am hopefull that word of mouth will travel for me getting more work. 

This was my first paying stump job. Have another tomorrow and one more later this week and some tree jobs as well lined up. Add in local paper annoucing I am ready for stumps and tree work. I am also insured and tax ID as well so I am legit. 

In this little town and surrounding area word of mouth goes faster than an add so I hope I can make a few more happy:msp_biggrin: 

My hopes for this is to keep it simple and not get to involved in huge jobs as I don't presently have the equipment for really big jobs. I could see a pull behind bucket though if things get that busy. Don't want to deal with a full blown truck though. Not ready for that and there are a few of them around here all ready. I turned down a tree job in the bigger town near us as it had two very large branches over a main cable line and not worth the risk for me now. Gotta no your limits:msp_wink:


----------



## NORMZILLA44

Nice buddy, you are off to a great start! Awesome man I am proud of you!


----------



## NORMZILLA44

REP sent!


----------



## parrisw

Forgot I had these video's, Husky 395 in this vid. Got another uploading of this tree being topped.

[video=youtube_share;voKt-FLEKhM]http://youtu.be/voKt-FLEKhM[/video]


----------



## parrisw

The other vid.

[video=youtube_share;PbSCxzkmepI]http://youtu.be/PbSCxzkmepI[/video]


----------



## HorseFaller

Nice


----------



## NORMZILLA44

Will that shiat is right up my alley dude! 395 and sharp that think is f....... Broile'N Chips! Humbolt face hell yeah! Quick eye not once but twice on the gun. Nice and clean work tug on the rope, Bam! Love it what you know was even able to rep YA FINALLY AGAIN!


----------



## parrisw

NORMZILLA44 said:


> Will that shiat is right up my alley dude! 395 and sharp that think is f....... Broile'N Chips! Humbolt face hell yeah! Quick eye not once but twice on the gun. Nice and clean work tug on the rope, Bam! Love it what you know was even able to rep YA FINALLY AGAIN!



You know it Norm!! He is very good on the saw, I'm a hack compared to him. And he is very speedy up the tree, it amazes me every time I work with him, we did this tree late spring last year.


----------



## NORMZILLA44

Yep he is good, and you is no slouch either! Love the saw man a beast!


----------



## parrisw

NORMZILLA44 said:


> Yep he is good, and you is no slouch either! Love the saw man a beast!



Thanks Norm. I do like that saw. Kinda special to me. The first 395 I had, first saw I ported. I've been through a few others and have sold them all.


----------



## parrisw

Some more pics that I don't think I've posted before.

These are trees that I did myself.


----------



## parrisw

Another tree I did. Doug Fir, climbed it, topped it with 200T, dropped the stub with the 395, and bucked it with a 6401.


----------



## NORMZILLA44

Right on Will! I always love swapping stories with ya, and always enjoy your's and your pics and your husky's!!!!!


----------



## jimdad07

Nice work on those trees. How is everybody in the Working Thread? Keeping very busy here getting ready for the shop rebuild and cutting a lot of firewood. Also going to be getting the sawmill set up again here pretty quick to start milling my shop material. Going to be a fun project, I have a ton of poplar to mill and a few other trees of the pine and spruce variety.


----------



## Rounder

jimdad07 said:


> Nice work on those trees. How is everybody in the Working Thread? Keeping very busy here getting ready for the shop rebuild and cutting a lot of firewood. Also going to be getting the sawmill set up again here pretty quick to start milling my shop material. Going to be a fun project, I have a ton of poplar to mill and a few other trees of the pine and spruce variety.



Figured I'd drop in, Hi Jim and Norm, Hope all's well. No pics, to damn wet for a camera. Working away, snowing like hell. Picked up a nice little 372 and a short handled square head shovel. Pretty good little combo for the 3 ft of snow we've been fighting. Lighter is always better.......over the pig-headed, tough-guy days. 
Sorry Norm, this ain't 660 conditions!
At least we are still working I suppose.

Hope you all are well - Sam


----------



## parrisw

NORMZILLA44 said:


> Right on Will! I always love swapping stories with ya, and always enjoy your's and your pics and your husky's!!!!!



Thanks Norm, and you too! Hopefully going to Saltspring soon as well.


----------



## fir

Sorry no pics but we did a job just up the road from my house today. Big maple tall skinny fir and two small cedars. Its a shame when you have to kill a big old maple like this one It was beautiful but it had to go and I am glad it was us to do the job. It was full of wind fractures and stump had some rot in it I love my job


----------



## NORMZILLA44

Hello brothers, Jim Sam, Will, and fir not sure your first name but welcome the same. Good to see you all and hear the tales. Sam no 660 that is ok by me buddy I love my 372 as well! That is why I narrowed my saw arsenal to 70cc and up those 70 cc saws are a dream to run. No cutting this weekend friends from utah were in town, and the Boar hunting was good! One big boar down and packed on on mine, and Parmeters shoulders tired today! Will Saltspring sounds good! Jim good to see ya, and be cool for mill pics. Fir yep I am with you on the big beautifull tree part.


----------



## fir

NORMZILLA44 said:


> Hello brothers, Jim Sam, Will, and fir not sure your first name but welcome the same. Good to see you all and hear the tales. Sam no 660 that is ok by me buddy I love my 372 as well! That is why I narrowed my saw arsenal to 70cc and up those 70 cc saws are a dream to run. No cutting this weekend friends from utah were in town, and the Boar hunting was good! One big boar down and packed on on mine, and Parmeters shoulders tired today! Will Saltspring sounds good! Jim good to see ya, and be cool for mill pics. Fir yep I am with you on the big beautifull tree part.



firs name is Shaun and the 372 is one of my favorite saws for residential tree work and the 365


----------



## Rounder

NORMZILLA44 said:


> Hello brothers, Jim Sam, Will, and fir not sure your first name but welcome the same. Good to see you all and hear the tales. Sam no 660 that is ok by me buddy I love my 372 as well! That is why I narrowed my saw arsenal to 70cc and up those 70 cc saws are a dream to run. No cutting this weekend friends from utah were in town, and the Boar hunting was good! One big boar down and packed on on mine, and Parmeters shoulders tired today! Will Saltspring sounds good! Jim good to see ya, and be cool for mill pics. Fir yep I am with you on the big beautifull tree part.



Norm, had the 372 ported this weekend and picked up one of those tec-light bars for it. What a nice little saw. For once I'm actually looking forward to Monday morning. Weird huh?

Have a good week all, snap some pics when things dry out a bit....If we don't get laid off first!

If that does happen, some Boar hunting sounds awfull good. There will be some fishing or hunting one way or another.

-Sam


----------



## homelitejim

I have been coaching my friend Brandon in felling trees, these are all bug kill and we are in open forest so nothing to damage if tree goes wrong way. The only real problem is that he insists on using his 075 which about wears him out so he is only good for one tree. I usually finish up with the ones we are cutting for the day with my ms260 or ms441 depending on size of tree.


----------



## NORMZILLA44

Nice to meet you Shaun! Yep agree with you and Sam, the 372 is very handy I love it! And mine I use a 365 too quite a bit at work Shaun and it is pretty impressive. Jim good pics man good coaching. Yeah I guess that is why the muscle class 6 cube succeded so well Jim. I never met a faller yet who could run a 84-880 75-76 3120 or 09 all day in timber, Maybe they are out there.


----------



## homelitejim

NORMZILLA44 said:


> Nice to meet you Shaun! Yep agree with you and Sam, the 372 is very handy I love it! And mine I use a 365 too quite a bit at work Shaun and it is pretty impressive. Jim good pics man good coaching. Yeah I guess that is why the muscle class 6 cube succeded so well Jim. I never met a faller yet who could run a 84-880 75-76 3120 or 09 all day in timber, Maybe they are out there.



I am usually running around with my 260 and I know right away when it is time to grab a bigger saw.


----------



## ausneil 1

homelitejim said:


> I have been coaching my friend Brandon in felling trees, these are all bug kill and we are in open forest so nothing to damage if tree goes wrong way. The only real problem is that he insists on using his 075 which about wears him out so he is only good for one tree. I usually finish up with the ones we are cutting for the day with my ms260 or ms441 depending on size of tree.



good stuff jim, good to see you showing him some falling skills and well, if brandon wants to fall with an old 075 and long solid bar, i guess its not all bad and at least he can fall with one. those saws were used a lot out here and they were very reliable. maybe you could talk him into a shorter roler nose bar in 3/8, make it more user friendly, or let him have a go with that 441, them the old 075 will stay at home.


----------



## NHlocal

homelitejim said:


> I am usually running around with my 260 and I know right away when it is time to grab a bigger saw.



...great pics jim, keep teaching those good basic skills and keep posting those pics, thanks! :msp_thumbup: 
Work safe. ::thumbsup::


----------



## homelitejim

NHlocal said:


> ...great pics jim, keep teaching those good basic skills and keep posting those pics, thanks! :msp_thumbup:
> Work safe. ::thumbsup::



Should be heading back out this weekend, will try to remember to snap some pics, when the timber is hitting the ground it is hard to remember that I have a camera.


----------



## husq2100

I know I have posted these around the traps before, but I dont get to use my saws much. Squaring up and sloting the end of 12x12 Ironbark HWD post:


----------



## NHlocal

*"Yard work....."*



NORMZILLA44 said:


> Nice to meet you Shaun! Yep agree with you and Sam, the 372 is very handy I love it! And mine I use a 365 too quite a bit at work Shaun and it is pretty impressive. Jim good pics man good coaching. Yeah I guess that is why the muscle class 6 cube succeded so well Jim. I never met a faller yet who could run a 84-880 75-76 3120 or 09 all day in timber, Maybe they are out there.


...Hello Norm!, been quiet for a while, recovering from a bad cold. :frown: We're getting sunshine and temps in the 80's, 
a taste of summer. :msp_thumbsup: I had a couple of widow makers in my back yard about 40 - 50 feet up. I didn't get any pics 
of the first one I took out but my wife got some video of the second one, it's gonna take a little time for me to put it 
together but I'll post it as soon as I can...we have neighborhood children that play in the woods so I wanted to get them 
down as soon as I spotted them. :msp_ohmy: 
Work safe. ::thumbsup::


----------



## husq2100

Bore cutting a pocket from the top end, this is so the electrican can draw a concelled wire for some recessed led lights in the face of the post. The bar is 33 inch and then I marked out the post and drilled, from the face, back up towards the bore pocket at 45 degrees. This was because we wanted to bring the light down as far as possible, and I felt we would not be able to get anything around a 90 degree bend:












Finished product: If you look closely you will see the cable coming out of the drilled hole in the face of the post for the LED.


----------



## NHlocal

homelitejim said:


> Should be heading back out this weekend, will try to remember to snap some pics, when the timber is hitting the ground it is hard to remember that I have a camera.


Ayuh, there's something about the sound of the saw cutting and the smell of wood chips and 2 stroke smoke.....
everything else kinda fades into the background, :biggrin: not to mention concentrating on safely putting all that 
wood on the ground right where you want it. :msp_thumbup: 
Work safe. ::thumbsup::


----------



## ausneil 1

husq2100 said:


> Bore cutting a pocket from the top end, this is so the electrican can draw a concelled wire for some recessed led lights in the face of the post. The bar is 33 inch and then I marked out the post and drilled, from the face, back up towards the bore pocket at 45 degrees. This was because we wanted to bring the light down as far as possible, and I felt we would not be able to get anything around a 90 degree bend:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Finished product: If you look closely you will see the cable coming out of the drilled hole in the face of the post for the LED.




serge thats some dangerouse work going on there mate, i know of a morticing tool (mortice safe) which fits a chainsaw bar and has 2 dogs that stick into the end where you want to pierce. that looks terrific tho and a great finish on the building


----------



## husq2100

Thanks Neil, I was a bit worried as I really am just a novice. The first one went like a dream, just offered the tip up on a slight angle, started to bore and leveled out as I fed it in....smooth as. (I had been watching Will's Au racing vids haha) The second one I didnt level out early enough, which gave the pocket more room and the bar bucked a little. I just took it steady as she goes so to speak.

What is the cutter on this mortising tool? How far into the post/log will it go? We looked at making some drill bits, my mate had an engineering shop and is very clever. But there were a few problems with drilling. #1 we could not garrantee that the drill would drill straight in the heart wood, #2 It was very likely anything we made would break. And #3 It would be very hard to drill the side/face hole and meet the end hole. Boring with the bar made a 3-4inch wide pocket that we couldnt miss with the side/face hole haha. The sparkie got the draw wire through first go each post....he was happy


----------



## ausneil 1

husq2100 said:


> Thanks Neil, I was a bit worried as I really am just a novice. The first one went like a dream, just offered the tip up on a slight angle, started to bore and leveled out as I fed it in....smooth as. (I had been watching Will's Au racing vids haha) The second one I didnt level out early enough, which gave the pocket more room and the bar bucked a little. I just took it steady as she goes so to speak.
> 
> What is the cutter on this mortising tool? How far into the post/log will it go? We looked at making some drill bits, my mate had an engineering shop and is very clever. But there were a few problems with drilling. #1 we could not garrantee that the drill would drill straight in the heart wood, #2 It was very likely anything we made would break. And #3 It would be very hard to drill the side/face hole and meet the end hole. Boring with the bar made a 3-4inch wide pocket that we couldnt miss with the side/face hole haha. The sparkie got the draw wire through first go each post....he was happy



serge, its called mortice safe, from inventer steve sneddon from nsw. Sneddon fencing 49964504 or 0427548007 or he has a website. steve is a good bloke, i know him well and he has some good stuff he has designed and made.

the atachment won't let it go very far inside the end but it will go in nice and safe far enough for you get a longer bar into without worry of kickback. give em a call and tell them you know me, then he may charge you more hahaha, no he will mail you off one.


----------



## tdi-rick

This is what it looks like Serg.






It surprises me that I've never seen a fencer up here using one.

I was looking at his cant hook/log roller a few years ago but bought a Davis Starlifter instead.


----------



## ausneil 1

serge,,,,
i just rang snedden fenceing for you and they have the mortice safe in 2 sizes,,,, better one is $199.00 including gst and the post to the gold coast is round $12.00.
she is sending me some details ect via email, which i will send to you.
in your hands now..


----------



## NORMZILLA44

hEY MY FRIENDS! hOW ARE YOU ALL? oops capslock on but dam to tired to retype. Forgive me my pals. Missed ya been busy, and board dogged real hard this last weekend. Ran hard hardest in awhile got a nasty one. Boar about 200 dangerous on the dog side quick, lean and long winded. Just shy of 3 in teeth. We got em! I am back to the saw site! I would like to see the mortisen tool work not really understanding it?


----------



## husq2100

my guess is the the teeth on the dawgs dig in to the timber and grip it, preventing the bar being shot up wards due to kick back. the guides and springs on the side allow for the bar to move into the bore cut while the dawgs remain on the face/outside....

just WAG


----------



## ausneil 1

husq2100 said:


> my guess is the the teeth on the dawgs dig in to the timber and grip it, preventing the bar being shot up wards due to kick back. the guides and springs on the side allow for the bar to move into the bore cut while the dawgs remain on the face/outside....
> 
> just WAG



you have the right idea mate, they work realy well as i've seen steve demonstrate them at shows, quick as also. His main market reason was for morticeing strainer posts for the stays. I will have a look and see if he has a demo vid on utube and post the link.
They may look a bit sissyish but i kid you not for what your doing end grain in hardwood, its a must......


Norm,,,,,,
good to hear from you,
hahahah had to suck en in and stay with it hey,,, they can get going and cover the countryside thats for sure. If i go piggin on the property here what i can't see or get a shot at lives for another day, i'm not as keen as you guys.....


----------



## NORMZILLA44

Good deal Serge fine looking work too! Neil thanks good to hear from ya too! Yep some of them Boars hit us for overtime LOL!


----------



## fir

Well I got to throw on the spurs today and take down two alders nice to break up the pruning and hedges


----------



## NORMZILLA44

Awesome Shaun, good stuff spurs and climbing oh yeah! I love takedown jobs.


----------



## NORMZILLA44

Hope all is good my friends. I have been worn out working in this rain, been wet and tired every day. And the time change off sets me, and we just switched back to our 4-10 schedule so getting up earlier well 345 actually. And longer days but friday's off are sweet in the summer! Hope to muster up some tree work had some inquiere's but no go yet.


----------



## parrisw

NORMZILLA44 said:


> Hope all is good my friends. I have been worn out working in this rain, been wet and tired every day. And the time change off sets me, and we just switched back to our 4-10 schedule so getting up earlier well 345 actually. And longer days but friday's off are sweet in the summer! Hope to muster up some tree work had some inquiere's but no go yet.



Take it easy norm, burning out sucks. Fridays off would be way cool. 

I've work 8 hours a day, and for the last week and a half been putting in 3-4hrs after work rebuilding my boat trailer, needless to say, I'm tired, working till midnight at times. It wears a guy out. Today I cut the lawn, stacked some firewood and did a general clean up around the outside a bit, first nice sunny warm day in a long time.


----------



## paccity

a little firewood and three new test log's for the shop.






and a ugly pose back at the shop.


----------



## Rounder

Hell, nobody looks ugly when they're holding a sweetheart of a Husky.


----------



## upstateny

Well its been quite a while, but here is some pics from the current job that we are finishing up. I'll give you some back story before the pictures. Started last summer when we put a road in on the other end of the lots we had to cut. Turns out that road was unfit for a Pulp Truck do to another land owner and bad corners.

Luckily the other end of the lots was accessible via an old log road from the 70's. Problem is, this whole lot is a side hill (severe in places), and seems to always have water running somewhere. Took the Kobelco in, cleaned the ditches and used the muck in the road to level it out (very rocky and washed out from years of neglect). Eventually this all froze into a good road. Well we worked all winter with no problems. Then the whole job when to hell in a handbasket! 

Lost our main skid road quick, loonnngg dugway road. Then our main truck road went. Brought in an old Treefarmer Forwarder that was built off of an Asplundh bucket skidder. Quite a handy machine, but then the road got so bad that even that was having issues.

Also got to break in my brand new 372 xp xt in here on this job. 

Enough blabbering, heres the pics!





Skid Pile





Last Hill before the header.





Tree Farmer C6 Forwarder. 453 "Driptroit," Barko 40 Loader. Handy Unit.





New 372 with 24" bar. "Office shot"


----------



## NORMZILLA44

Thanks Will same to you! Fraser you and me are alot alike, I rest my bars on my foot too, and not the ground! Great pics awesome saw! Rounder you took the words right out of my mouth. Upstateny great stuff, and pictures!


----------



## homelitejim

I hauled out a load of firewood this weekend, The Tahoe sure had its work cut out for it as the mud was about 8 inches deep but it crawled out. I brought the big Poulan because I thought I would be bucking up a 40ft log that ranges 40" from the base to 36" where the last rounds were cut, but will have to tackle it next weekend. I did get all of it unloaded, split and stacked, some for the remainder of this year and the rest for next. The 441 and 260 did all of the felling and bucking and I had my trusty Poulan 1800 for the limning.










The trees we are cutting are infested with these little buggers, this one is one of the largest I have seen yet, most are under a inch.









I have big mitts in case it was hard to judge scale. larve is about 2 and a half inches long.


----------



## NHlocal

...temps in the 80's last week and in the upper 30's yesterday and today, strange stuff. Hey Norm I'm with you on the 
"early rising", I'm up every morning at 4:00 am(not Sunday) it's all in a day's work for me, hang in there. *jim, paccity, 
upstateny, all great pics guys!* :msp_thumbsup: still trying to get "yard work" video posted, soon... 
Work safe. ::thumbsup::


----------



## upstateny

One more from yesterday. Last full load of logs off this job..for now. When the mud clears we'll be back in there. The old Clarke gets moved today and have to go walk the lot this afternoon.


----------



## NORMZILLA44

Jim nice haul man! What kind of pine? Looks close to doug fir. Randy thanks yeah early sucks during the week! Upstateny can't remeber if you gave me your first name if so I apologize, but good stuff! The working man was on storm patrol duty today, which consists of cleaning culverts, spotting trouble, looking for hazards, and hazard trees, and or down trees. I was in the west county sticks today. Love it my old stomping grounds, pouring rain all day, found some nice sticks. Pics did not come out well, or due justice to the trees. raining, dark oh well. A few nice fir trees, and a good redwood.


----------



## homelitejim

That would be bull pine, also called yellow pine and sugar pine depending on size of tree and where you are from.


----------



## NORMZILLA44

Sorry I have not been around my good friends. Really missed you guy's. The weather will wind down, and I will get used to the time change, and schedule change this storm work will take it out of you, yesterday was decent weather, and was going to get off early was! 400 pm got a call tree down on petaluma hill road, by snyder lane. High speed and busy and rush hour. I was in the manlift=bucket truck on the road I got there and the gang was there my crew, Highway patrol was handling traffic and detouring which is sweet no traffic, no Asshol## no stupid questions from motorist etc. PG&e was there, and a friend the owner of a local tree service who does alot of emergency work with us. Power pole sheared through at the base, and the other half of tree resting on it, all overhead. All hazard a real mixed bag, and trees like this helped me adapt my skills and make my own mixed bag of tricks. Really unpredictable stuff hazard galore. The oak at the base was 5 foot through. Long story short with live kv lines involved and pg&e pole in it we handed it to them. They dispatched davey tree there line clearing contractor. We came back to check on it this morning and all they did was clear a section near pole and wires. WTF? saving a buck bare minimum, and throw it back in our lap to finish. While looking at it with my partner in tree work at work it started to go to the ground while we were right by the trunk, when we arrived the suspended portions were 10 feet or so off the ground, after hearing the creak, feeling the ground move, and jumping clear in the creek and up the other side. I looked back and the trunk and crotch and large limbs that were 10 feet up were on the ground. Yeah my Whites aren't waterproof shiat! way to start the day! We already had our jobs lined out for the day and this was not it, so my boss called us off, and called our buddy with the tree service to put it on the ground. elsewhere we went and other trees we cut!


----------



## NHlocal

*"The good stuff....."*



NORMZILLA44 said:


> Sorry I have not been around my good friends. Really missed you guy's. The weather will wind down, and I will get used to the time change, and schedule change this storm work will take it out of you, yesterday was decent weather, and was going to get off early was! 400 pm got a call tree down on petaluma hill road, by snyder lane. High speed and busy and rush hour. I was in the manlift=bucket truck on the road I got there and the gang was there my crew, Highway patrol was handling traffic and detouring which is sweet no traffic, no Asshol## no stupid questions from motorist etc. PG&e was there, and a friend the owner of a local tree service who does alot of emergency work with us. Power pole sheared through at the base, and the other half of tree resting on it, all overhead. All hazard a real mixed bag, and trees like this helped me adapt my skills and make my own mixed bag of tricks. Really unpredictable stuff hazard galore. The oak at the base was 5 foot through. Long story short with live kv lines involved and pg&e pole in it we handed it to them. They dispatched davey tree there line clearing contractor. We came back to check on it this morning and all they did was clear a section near pole and wires. WTF? saving a buck bare minimum, and throw it back in our lap to finish. While looking at it with my partner in tree work at work it started to go to the ground while we were right by the trunk, when we arrived the suspended portions were 10 feet or so off the ground, after hearing the creak, feeling the ground move, and jumping clear in the creek and up the other side. I looked back and the trunk and crotch and large limbs that were 10 feet up were on the ground. Yeah my Whites aren't waterproof shiat! way to start the day! We already had our jobs lined out for the day and this was not it, so my boss called us off, and called our buddy with the tree service to put it on the ground. elsewhere we went and other trees we cut!



Hey Norm, I think you're showing off a little bit 'cause you get all "the good stuff....." :msp_wink: No seriously, you've got yourself 
some dangerous looking work there. :msp_scared: Working around powerlines always makes me a little nervous. Great pics, thanks 
and keep 'em coming! 
Work safe. ::thumbsup::


----------



## upstateny

Low Ash Stump, with a Humboldt.





Another nice low Ash stump.

These were from yesterday (the 29th).

This is from today, Domino'd a couple beech to get everything on the ground. First one was a 14" beech, left a good hinge in it and got the saw out just before it set back. Second was this Lovely ~28" Beech.


----------



## jwillett

Old Fat boy here working on keeping the OHV trails safe and clear in the Uwharrie National Forest. 
















Jim


----------



## NHlocal

*Keep those pics coming!!!*

upstateny and jim, great pics from both of ya'. Looks like you both have some good work going on where you're at.  
Keep those pics coming! Thanks!!! :msp_thumbsup:
Work safe. ::thumbsup::


----------



## NHlocal

*"Yard work in New Hampsha'..."*

Norm, I finally got that video uploaded.  Here is some yard work in New Hampsha'. Last week when we had 
temps in the 80's I got a little ambitious when I spotted this broken tree top out back. We have neighborhood children 
that play in the woods out back of our house so I wanted to get this top down right away, very dangerous to leave it. :msp_scared: 
Without a doubt I need more SRT experience.....:hmm3grin2orange: have a look. opcorn:
Work safe. ::thumbsup::

Yard Work In New Hampsha'.wmv - YouTube


----------



## NORMZILLA44

Few reps out to my brothers I could, friends old and new! Thanks for the compliments Randy I could right a book on titled dicey tree work/ The stuff you don't learn at the academy LOL!


----------



## NORMZILLA44

NHlocal said:


> Norm, I finally got that video uploaded.  Here is some yard work in New Hampsha'. Last week when we had
> temps in the 80's I got a little ambitious when I spotted this broken tree top out back. We have neighborhood children
> that play in the woods out back of our house so I wanted to get this top down right away, very dangerous to leave it. :msp_scared:
> Without a doubt I need more SRT experience.....:hmm3grin2orange: have a look. opcorn:
> Work safe. ::thumbsup::
> 
> Yard Work In New Hampsha'.wmv - YouTube


 Good stuff just saw this, I like you Randy really do. I like it when you show enthuasim not just for your own work, but everyone elses. Always got something positive to say, and up beat! REP!


----------



## NORMZILLA44

The working man is staying dry today, sitting by the fire taking a break!


----------



## carym2a

NORMZILLA44 said:


> The working man is staying dry today, sitting by the fire taking a break!



Nooooooo kidding!!!!opcorn: we got some water..... well.... EVERY WHERE :msp_scared:4.5 inch's in 24hours at my place , but did get new handle bar on the 2100CD this morning and the 42" back on it

Cary


----------



## NORMZILLA44

Wow that is a bit of rain man. Good deal on the 2100 awesome!!


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

A picture for Norm


----------



## NORMZILLA44

Thanks buddy! Some day maybe I will have a phone with those capabilities. There i was cutting the stump down with our 046 at work, nick name Edna.


----------



## NHlocal

*Cut some cookies this afternoon.....*



NORMZILLA44 said:


> Good stuff just saw this, I like you Randy really do. I like it when you show enthuasim not just for your own work, but everyone elses. Always got something positive to say, and up beat! REP!


Hey Norm, thanks for the rep! :msp_thumbsup: I enjoy hearing about other "working men" who genuinely enjoy cutting and 
talking to others about tree work without "the attitude". :msp_smile: It's good stuff. We're still getting "normal" weather here, 
cloudy in the upper 30's this morning and partly sunny in the low 40's this afternoon, good working weather. Was able to get to 
a project that I've had on the back burner for quite a while. Bucked up a 4ft willow at my brother-in-law's house. Here's a video 
clip of a cookie cut... I love my 385!:biggrinbounce2:
Work safe. ::thumbsup::

Cutting 4ft Willow Cookie.wmv - YouTube


----------



## NORMZILLA44

Randy thread wise, and crew wise you took the words right out of my mouth. Love thes guys and the stories. All friends here if they come in with attitude they leave qucik! That is what I had hoped for starting this, real people. Sweet vid 4 foot that's a good one. I have never run a 385 but always wanted one! Know guys love em, and I would too. I still can't let the 288 go.


----------



## NHlocal

NORMZILLA44 said:


> Randy thread wise, and crew wise you took the words right out of my mouth. Love thes guys and the stories. All friends here if they come in with attitude they leave qucik! That is what I had hoped for starting this, real people. Sweet vid 4 foot that's a good one. I have never run a 385 but always wanted one! Know guys love em, and I would too. I still can't let the 288 go.


The great thing about it Norm, is it helps pay the bills AND I enjoy the work(as hard as it is). And I know that there are 
a bunch more people out there doing the same thing.:msp_thumbup: Sharing all this with others is just icing on the cake! 
I don't like posing for pics but my wife took one anyway, last pic of the afternoon.:redface:
Work safe. ::thumbsup::


----------



## NORMZILLA44

Good deal man. I feel the same way with the tree work. Nice picture dude the legendary 385 and a good slab of wood. Big tree.


----------



## NORMZILLA44

Started cutting on a new road today, Tilton of west sexton in the western Sonoma county. All the people were against it, thought they would protest, they went right to the top borad of sup's. Hell my boss had a great Idea. You want to complain to the supervisors! So we brought the sup's to see the road now one lane via brush encrouchment, and brought out a bobtail to show them it getting the piss beat out of it! Well no more restraints I lit the candle first thing this morning. Cut the ribbon with my 046 mag, fell a decent size oak centered it right down the road, the dual port could be heard out to the highway. Chips flew all day! Sorry no pics but the star quarter back was in all day fallin, and no camera room! Tommorow little buddy's!


----------



## NHlocal

*Started cutting.....*



NORMZILLA44 said:


> Started cutting on a new road today, Tilton of west sexton in the western Sonoma county. All the people were against it, thought they would protest, they went right to the top borad of sup's. Hell my boss had a great Idea. You want to complain to the supervisors! So we brought the sup's to see the road now one lane via brush encrouchment, and brought out a bobtail to show them it getting the piss beat out of it! Well no more restraints I lit the candle first thing this morning. Cut the ribbon with my 046 mag, fell a decent size oak centered it right down the road, the dual port could be heard out to the highway. Chips flew all day! Sorry no pics but the star quarter back was in all day fallin, and no camera room! Tommorow little buddy's!


Those are always good words to hear, "started cutting...today".  Too bad you didn't get pics, :msp_sad: that's O.K., I've been 
there myself. You look back on a good day of cutting and think, "I sure would've liked to share some of this...". You're there to work, 
not to take pics, if you do get some it's just icing on the cake. :wink2: Good to hear from ya Norm, hope to see some pics if you can 
get some.  Here are a couple of mine from last Saturday. 
Work safe. ::thumbsup::


----------



## NORMZILLA44

Good deal Randy, nice pics dude! That is a good slab a wood, looks like no sweat for the mighty 385 Nothing to eventfull today just laying brush on the ground, Jeff my buddy at work in the bucket, and me with the 46 mag groundside. Did manage to bury the prison crew!


----------



## NHlocal

NORMZILLA44 said:


> Good deal Randy, nice pics dude! That is a good slab a wood, looks like no sweat for the mighty 385 Nothing to eventfull today just laying brush on the ground, Jeff my buddy at work in the bucket, and me with the 46 mag groundside. Did manage to bury the prison crew!


That's what I'm talkin' about Norm! Putting wood on the ground, even if it's the small stuff.  Nice pics, seeing this 
right before going to sleep? I'm gonna be dreamin' about cuttin' trees tonight! (Thanks Norm!):hmm3grin2orange: 
Work safe. ::thumbsup::


----------



## NORMZILLA44

Glad you like thanks! I dream tree fallin chainsaws. Boar's and dogs!  I like it when the big trees come up!


----------



## carym2a

ChainsawmanXX said:


> A picture for Norm



Can't help it, would someone help Norm and his saw,that stumps got them both pinned down

Cary


----------



## fir

View attachment 232463
View attachment 232464
View attachment 232468
View attachment 232469
View attachment 232470
Worked on a big Arbutus tree that was hanging over a house. The brush and wood had to fit in a 8x8 area. Lots of rigging we used a big fir set a block in it and rigged off of that. The fir has to come out after. There is sheds and crap every where ( lots of targets). This is why I love my job because of jobs like this the pics don't do justice.


----------



## fir

[/ATTACH]View attachment 232474
View attachment 232475
A couple more pics


----------



## NORMZILLA44

LOL! Good one Cary! And great pics Fir great pics nice work!


----------



## NHlocal

fir said:


> View attachment 232463
> View attachment 232464
> View attachment 232468
> View attachment 232469
> View attachment 232470
> Worked on a big Arbutus tree that was hanging over a house. The brush and wood had to fit in a 8x8 area. Lots of rigging we used a big fir set a block in it and rigged off of that. The fir has to come out after. There is sheds and crap every where ( lots of targets). This is why I love my job because of jobs like this the pics don't do justice.


Ayuh, it's great when the home owner is satisfied/happy, but the real satisfaction comes when you can look back, knowing how hard 
the job really was, how much it pushed your skills to the limit, and it all came down just like you wanted it to, that's where the REAL 
satisfaction comes from. Those challenging jobs are the ones I enjoy most. Great pics, GREAT JOB!
Work safe! ::thumbsup::


----------



## NORMZILLA44

Yep Randy I agree, and every tree and job is different. I sometimes refer to it as dismantling. Like a puzzle. They are all unique and offer there own challenge. But agreed the fact of being able to do the job, and take pride in it is what it's all about.


----------



## fir

NORMZILLA44 said:


> Yep Randy I agree, and every tree and job is different. I sometimes refer to it as dismantling. Like a puzzle. They are all unique and offer there own challenge. But agreed the fact of being able to do the job, and take pride in it is what it's all about.



I agree to a tee. I also call it dismantling and it's always different when you get up in it.


----------



## NORMZILLA44

Yep love that term, and the smell of fresh cut fir too!:msp_thumbsup:


----------



## Alex D

Fir,

Is this by any chance your vid on youtube??

Cutting Down an Old FIr - YouTube


----------



## NORMZILLA44

How you been Alex? Good video I have seen that before.


----------



## NHlocal

*"Yard work in New Hampsha'..."*

Did a little cutting this afternoon, sorry no pics. The same tree I took the broken top off a few weeks back. I found they were in 
too bad of health to bother saving. Red maple(Acer Rubrum), it'll make good firewood next winter.  That was a good video on the 
fir take down, we sure don't have trees like that here in New Hampshire!:msp_w00t: Good night, have a happy Easter, and..... 
Work safe! ::thumbsup::


----------



## NORMZILLA44

Awesome Randy, good job and you too have a great easter!!


----------



## WidowMaker1

hope all is well brother, have a good easter you and your family, dogs!


----------



## Brian13

Been out of the loop for a bit, been enjoying everybody elses work. I have a oak tree next to my parents house my dad wants down soon. Will have to be climbed and some of it rigged down. Will try to get some pics when I get to it.


----------



## NHlocal

Brian13 said:


> Been out of the loop for a bit, been enjoying everybody elses work. I have a oak tree next to my parents house my dad wants down soon. Will have to be climbed and some of it rigged down. Will try to get some pics when I get to it.



It's good to have work, it's also good to help the folks out. 
Pics??? I love pics! Looking forward to seeing them, soon I hope!?opcorn:
Work safe. ::thumbsup::


----------



## NHlocal

*A very sad day.....*

Just want to send my condolences out to the family and friends of fallen New Hampshire tree worker, Mr. Ronald LaValliere. 
He lost his life while taking down a tree for a home owner in Manchester. Don't really know any details but I do hope that 
out of such a great tragedy something good can be taken to prevent injury or loss of life to someone else. Another sobering 
reminder of how important it is to never forget, (especially while working) to work safe! ::thumbsup::


----------



## NORMZILLA44

WidowMaker1 said:


> hope all is well brother, have a good easter you and your family, dogs!


Thanks down under brother!


----------



## NORMZILLA44

Really good to see you Brian missed ya. Been thinking of you, Mark's Dad came from utah to hunt with me, and Mark's older Brother Jeff. Awesome family and as you have seen Mark was born to climb started age 10 I believe. Randy thank you for sharing please post us when you can. I am truely sorry so very sad.


----------



## NHlocal

NORMZILLA44 said:


> Really good to see you Brian missed ya. Been thinking of you, Mark's Dad came from utah to hunt with me, and Mark's older Brother Jeff. Awesome family and as you have seen Mark was born to climb started age 10 I believe. Randy thank you for sharing please post us when you can. I am truely sorry so very sad.



Thanks Norm.


----------



## struggle

It has been a while since checking in on this thread. No pictures:msp_thumbdn: but here is an update for those that know what I have been up to.

Stump grinder has pretty much returned my intial investment in three weeks:msp_thumbup: I have two stumps left on a 17 stump job just down the block from my house for tomorrow. 

Called a guy today that has supposedly 40 stumps in a grove that he wants just the tops ground off so he can mow over them as he replanted a wind break. 

Have several other this and that stumps at a couple of homes to follow up on. 

Also for the money the old 630A CAN STILL BE QUITE A STUMP KILLER WITH A 35HP VANGUARD ON IT:hmm3grin2orange:

I had my doubts about this set up intially but could not justify a new stump grinder to get this buisness going. It has not dissapointed so far.

I went out and looked at tree job this evening on a farm near me. Places where all I have to do just dropping trees I am charging minimum $150 and a rate of $45 hour after that. All I do is cut and drop. Haul nothing. Owners problem after it hits the ground. Not sure if that is to cheap or not but it seems to be working out very well so far. 

I did take down a larger ash tree that was between a house and trees they did not want damaged and a large propane tank. I bid it what seemed high to me and the guy said do it. I rented a 50' pull behind boom lift/aka cherry picker (not sure what you guys call them here) and it went very well. There is some pucker factor though for me when the thing was all the way up and wind around 15mph. They move quite a bit more than I expected. I would do it again though if the money is right. Also stump removal on that as well. Customer was very happy and he hauled everything away. All I did was drop it. 

I hope this continues. I had a goal of making at least $5K minimum for doing this part time and was hoping deep down to make far more and if it continues like this it will exceed on all accounts. Also have to bid a some large stump removals at a retirement housing place this week as well. 

I will have to get some pictures going soon. I just have not taken the time to do so:biggrinbounce2:


----------



## NORMZILLA44

Awesome man, good read great stuff. If the rate is working for you leave it at least on straight forward jobs. If it gets more technical and more on the takedown dismantle side, then I would bring it up. Cool that grinder works so well. I love tree work!


----------



## struggle

NORMZILLA44 said:


> Awesome man, good read great stuff. If the rate is working for you leave it at least on straight forward jobs. If it gets more technical and more on the takedown dismantle side, then I would bring it up. Cool that grinder works so well. I love tree work!



It seems to be working really good so far at this rate. I have a low overhead this way. There are companies out here that have boom trucks and that really is not the direction I want to go with this. I have nich in this area to exploit as many don't want to bring in a big crew to do the work I get as it is cost prohibitive to many home owners. 

If some one grips about what I charge I tell them call the other companies and price them. I'm not going to work for $7hr after expenses. I can work at the local Casey's gas station making that with no responsibilites and no risk.

I agree the more technical stuff does go at a higher price.


----------



## NORMZILLA44

Well good deal buddy, sounds like it is working well, and you are happy that is what it's all about my friend. Happy you happy client! Yep I agree won't work for peanuts either, and do get cheapskates too, gotta love it.


----------



## NHlocal

*No pics?, no problem.....*



struggle said:


> It seems to be working really good so far at this rate. I have a low overhead this way. There are companies out here that have boom trucks and that really is not the direction I want to go with this. I have nich in this area to exploit as many don't want to bring in a big crew to do the work I get as it is cost prohibitive to many home owners.
> 
> If some one grips about what I charge I tell them call the other companies and price them. I'm not going to work for $7hr after expenses. I can work at the local Casey's gas station making that with no responsibilites and no risk.
> 
> I agree the more technical stuff does go at a higher price.


Almost sounds like the ideal situation for ya', glad to hear it's working out. :msp_thumbup: Take all the work you can safely 
handle and get the pics when you are able. Work puts food on the table and pics are only for our viewing pleasure. :hmm3grin2orange: 
Although, I do look forward to seeing those pics when you can get 'em!:biggrinbounce2: 
Work safe. ::thumbsup::


----------



## Brian13

NORMZILLA44 said:


> Really good to see you Brian missed ya. Been thinking of you, Mark's Dad came from utah to hunt with me, and Mark's older Brother Jeff. Awesome family and as you have seen Mark was born to climb started age 10 I believe. Randy thank you for sharing please post us when you can. I am truely sorry so very sad.



Saw the pics on facebook, looked like a good time!! Hope to one day get out that way and meet a few of you guys over there. Just got a call today from a guy I sent an email to a couple of days ago. Going in Tuesday for an interview/meet and greet with an arborist for a job. Sounds promising, and I really hope it works out. Guy sounds like he is willing to train me, and let me get some real experience. Would be nice to have a pro to see what I am doing.


----------



## fir

Alex D said:


> Fir,
> 
> Is this by any chance your vid on youtube??
> 
> Cutting Down an Old FIr - YouTube



Nope I wish


----------



## NORMZILLA44

Howdy gang, and Brian that is great news, good luck! Hope it lands you a job.


----------



## NHlocal

*Season starting.....*

Well, it looks like my cutting season is getting started. :biggrinbounce2: I shook hands on an agreement with a co worker 
to remove a tree half blown over by a recent wind storm. It's caught up in a couple other trees, it will be a challenge. A good 
"dismantle" to start the season with. Hope everything is well with you Norm. Here's a short video with a few pics. Take a look 
and let me know what you think.....? 
Work safe. ::thumbsup::

Wind Storm Damage, Uprooted Tree.wmv - YouTube


----------



## fir

View attachment 233262
View attachment 233263
View attachment 233264
Here are some pics from a camping trip I just got back from. This is just 4 hours from my house in a little logging tow Woss B,C,. I have more pics but loading is slow. The trees in the pics are protected so they will be there for years to see, they really are amazing. I would really love to see them redwoods.


----------



## struggle

*Nothing to grand*

Did this work today. The stuff on the farm field was a little vague with the guy on the phone. Was supposed to meet him at that location to see what he wanted done but he left in a hurry to go to Desmoines for a moniter repair for a tractor so he just told me where to go and take care of the partially cut mullberry and grind it out. Also did to smaller cotton wood stumps he had as well. Farmers are trying to plant every square inch now days.

It rained while out there so things got a little dirty


----------



## struggle

Here are the field pictures
I sense from this guy he is testing the waters with me and maybe more work will come my way. Time will tell. I saw up the fence line he had other larger trees that could come down.


----------



## NHlocal

Nice pics fir! :msp_thumbup: Those really are some beautiful trees, and huge! :msp_w00t: Good you got yourself and the 
family in there too. 
struggle, that's a good piece of work you got going there.:msp_wink: Sounds like with a good job you could get more.....? 
Hope you do, more work is good. Thanks for the pics. Look forward to seeing more. opcorn:opcorn:opcorn: 
Work safe. ::thumbsup::


----------



## NORMZILLA44

fir said:


> View attachment 233262
> View attachment 233263
> View attachment 233264
> Here are some pics from a camping trip I just got back from. This is just 4 hours from my house in a little logging tow Woss B,C,. I have more pics but loading is slow. The trees in the pics are protected so they will be there for years to see, they really are amazing. I would really love to see them redwoods.


 Great pictures, and awesome trees! Really nice thanks for posting.


----------



## NORMZILLA44

I agree with Randy struggle nice Stuff, and what is your first name forgot. Sorry!


----------



## struggle

NORMZILLA44 said:


> I agree with Randy struggle nice Stuff, and what is your first name forgot. Sorry!



Shane


----------



## NORMZILLA44

Duh! How could I forget Good pics man!


----------



## fir

View attachment 233384
View attachment 233385
View attachment 233387
View attachment 233391
View attachment 233392
Here are some more pics


----------



## struggle

fir said:


> View attachment 233384
> View attachment 233385
> View attachment 233387
> View attachment 233391
> View attachment 233392
> Here are some more pics



I rounder is my speeco 22 ton could split a round of that:msp_scared:


----------



## NHlocal

fir said:


> View attachment 233384
> View attachment 233385
> View attachment 233387
> View attachment 233391
> View attachment 233392
> Here are some more pics


More great pics! :msp_thumbsup: Awesome trees! What!!! Was that snow on the ground?  Thanks again for the pics. 
Work safe. ::thumbsup::


----------



## NORMZILLA44

fir said:


> View attachment 233384
> View attachment 233385
> View attachment 233387
> View attachment 233391
> View attachment 233392
> Here are some more pics


 Great pictures indeed! I see some good fir's here and there, mainly good redwoods left where I go. I know where there are two giant firs, 2 seperate places. More of a bastard type growth, but still very impressive. I love too hunt for big trees, and take pictures. Those who have not seen the thread I put up with the redwoods, truely god's country take a look. Lot of goood pics from our friends. Our friend Will Parrisw, has a awesome one too I think it is Giant trees? Check it out awesome stuff. And our Aussie bro's posted some giant gum's in there real impressive, to say the least.


----------



## NHlocal

*Trees.....and more work!*



NORMZILLA44 said:


> Great pictures indeed! I see some good fir's here and there, mainly good redwoods left where I go. I know where there are two giant firs, 2 seperate places. More of a bastard type growth, but still very impressive. I love too hunt for big trees, and take pictures. Those who have not seen the thread I put up with the redwoods, truely god's country take a look. Lot of goood pics from our friends. Our friend Will Parrisw, has a awesome one too I think it is Giant trees? Check it out awesome stuff. And our Aussie bro's posted some giant gum's in there real impressive, to say the least.



.....do love to see those giant trees, we just don't have trees like that here in N.H.,  although....., just a few miles down the 
road we have the N.H. state champion White Oak(Quercus Alba), they estimate the age to be about 400 years old. :msp_w00t:
I'll try to get a pic and post it up, it is a beautiful tree although there are many dead limbs on it, looks like it's on it's way out. 
The pictures and video of those giant trees, I'm sure, don't come any where near seeing them in person. 
I'll be going to start cutting that blow down tomorrow afternoon, :biggrinbounce2: I uploaded the video of it a few posts back. It will 
be a challenge but I can see a couple different ways to dismantle it safely. I should be able to get pics and video.  
Here's that video on the blow down. 
Work safe. ::thumbsup::
Wind Storm Damage, Uprooted Tree.wmv - YouTube


----------



## fir

NHlocal said:


> More great pics! :msp_thumbsup: Awesome trees! What!!! Was that snow on the ground?  Thanks again for the pics.
> Work safe. ::thumbsup::



Yep snow. I couldn't get more than 1km off the main road. In the slash not far up from our camp site there was so much snow it covered the 8 to 10 foot trees in it. It was also my daughter Averys first trip she is 5months and she loved it


----------



## parrisw

NORMZILLA44 said:


> Great pictures indeed! I see some good fir's here and there, mainly good redwoods left where I go. I know where there are two giant firs, 2 seperate places. More of a bastard type growth, but still very impressive. I love too hunt for big trees, and take pictures. Those who have not seen the thread I put up with the redwoods, truely god's country take a look. Lot of goood pics from our friends. Our friend Will Parrisw, has a awesome one too I think it is Giant trees? Check it out awesome stuff. And our Aussie bro's posted some giant gum's in there real impressive, to say the least.



Think its called huge trees.


----------



## NORMZILLA44

Randy great video, nice and good detail, covered the whole tree with the cam. How are you going about it? Probably to late to catch ya. Shaun that is a alot of snow, cool on Avery's first trip. Will good to see you, want to pull that thread back up, I am sure you been busy.


----------



## parrisw

NORMZILLA44 said:


> Randy great video, nice and good detail, covered the whole tree with the cam. How are you going about it? Probably to late to catch ya. Shaun that is a alot of snow, cool on Avery's first trip. Will good to see you, want to pull that thread back up, I am sure you been busy.



Yes been very busy. Haven't been around as much lately.


----------



## NORMZILLA44

Well just the same you were missed, and glad to see you.


----------



## NHlocal

NORMZILLA44 said:


> Randy great video, nice and good detail, covered the whole tree with the cam. How are you going about it? Probably to late to catch ya. Shaun that is a alot of snow, cool on Avery's first trip. Will good to see you, want to pull that thread back up, I am sure you been busy.



Ayuh, that does sound like a lot of snow, Avery probably won't remember seeing it herself but will always have the pictures to look 
back on. :msp_thumbsup: When I get a few minutes I'm definitely going to look up that video on the huge trees. :msp_smile: 
Well Norm, standing there looking at that tree my first thought is to set a climb line above the top and cut off as much weight as 
I can without causing it to move, worst case, if it falls to the ground and/or rolls I will be tied in above it and out of harms way. 
Once I get the bulk of the weight cut off, if the tree stays put, I'll tie off the butt end with a bull rope and anchor it so when I cut 
it loose it has no chance to kick or twist back into me. Kinda hard for me to explain but I can picture exactly how it will work. Of 
course being there and actually doing it will be different. I'll be watching VERY CLOSELY how the tree responds every step of the 
way. These are the ones that can VERY dangerous to cut. I should be able to get pics and video. I'll upload 'em as soon as I can.  
Work safe.::thumbsup::


----------



## NORMZILLA44

Good deal man, wish I was there to help. I like tricky ones, really make you think and learn. My first thought on that, was cutting it off at the stump, or past it. Then block it down from there, done a few like that, but you being there in person you can size it up better than me. I did not do anything too exciting, split wood with my dogs, and cats. They love running around, and rolling in the grass while I split.


----------



## NHlocal

*Around the house.....*



NORMZILLA44 said:


> Good deal man, wish I was there to help. I like tricky ones, really make you think and learn. My first thought on that, was cutting it off at the stump, or past it. Then block it down from there, done a few like that, but you being there in person you can size it up better than me. I did not do anything too exciting, split wood with my dogs, and cats. They love running around, and rolling in the grass while I split.


Norm, looks like you've got great cheerleaders there with your cats and dogs. Ayuh, kind of a tricky one, really had to take a close look to see what it "might" do and then plan for the worst outcome. I set a climb line above it and cut out as much weight from the top as I could to "try" to take away the possibility of it wanting to twist or "jump". I tied off the trunk right next to where I cut the stump off to make sure if it did "jump" in any direction it wouldn't be in my direction!!! :msp_scared: I got it figured out pretty much spot on to what it was going to do, when I cut the stump loose the trunk fell with out much of a "jump" and stump with the roots flopped flat back down to the ground. :biggrinbounce2: Each one is different and I am definitely learning some thing new every time I cut. :msp_wink: I worked some overtime at the shop in the morning and then went and (climbed) cut in the afternoon and made a big mess, I was pretty much exhausted when I was done so I'll have to go back to clean up(next Saturday?). Oh yeah, the home owner wants the tree it was leaning against taken down also, you can see it in some of the pics/video. 
More firewood! WOO HOO!!! Here are a few pics, it'll take me a little while to put the video together and upload it. Enjoy!
Work safe. ::thumbsup::


----------



## NHlocal

*Wind Storm Damage Takedown.....*

Okay Norm, here's the video. It was an "interesting" takedown to say the least, but it did go fairly well.:msp_thumbup:If the weather 
allows I'll be back there this Saturday to cut the tree it was leaning against and do some cleanup. :msp_thumbsup: Take a look and tell 
me what you see. 
Work safe. ::thumbsup::


Wind Storm Damage Takedown.wmv - YouTube


----------



## struggle

Todays take down. House was directly the other way. Tree had a slight lean away from the house but for the most part was straight up and balanced on center. Wedged it after so far into the back cut. Wind was favorable but I always worry that the wind could rock the tree back if not wedged. Homeowner hauled everything away, acreage. I cut the tree up for firewood lenght for him. Guy was a cool cat that had a stainless steel 13 point lightning bolt decoration in his front yard. Some of you might be able to figure what he was a fan of:msp_biggrin:

Also ground out the stump as well

Also on another note would you bring out a Bobcat like this guy is advertising for this amount? You would need at most a 3/4 ton truck and trailer etc. for a $150

http://omaha.craigslist.org/grd/2955417943.html


----------



## Brian13

Nice video Randy!! Like that big swing at the end! Wasnt expecting the tree it was hung up in to come down as well. Just goes to show you have to pay close attention to whats going on.

Shane, nice pics. Looked like a decent size tree, I could use a couple of those. Not real sure on that bobcat thing. Looks like somebody isnt getting enough work somewhere else and trying to make up for it with a pole saw hanging of their bobcat. Cant see anybody going out and buying that to get started in tree work lol.

Good news for me!!! I was offered a job today with True Tree Inc. and I will be starting as soon as I give notice to my other p/t job. I will now be on my way to getting the ISA cert as a climber and arborist. Had just about given up trying to get somebody to hire me, and was starting to look into going out on my own. But the wait has payed off. Cant wait to get started.


----------



## NORMZILLA44

Randy, really good stuff. I am impressed you did real good nice work! Shane nice as well, cool homeowner hauled it. Love the 660! I am with Brian, sounds like somebody is struggling for work maybe, yeah that is cheap, not even worth loading it up, and leaving the yard for 150 minimum. Brian I am proud a ya! Congratulations my friend! I took down a oak two big seperate forks today, hell got up in the manlift and topped it, a good size piece, my buddy helping took pics, but did not get the top coming out. 660 in the bucket with me.


----------



## struggle

How far up in the bucket where you on that Oak? It must have been a pretty good size tree from the looks of what you were getting after. 

I just can't see where there can be much money with that bobcat set up by the time you pay for fuel and travel expenses. Not to mention not having much control over what you are cutting. 

I didn't need the 660 on that job but I try to bring several saws everytime I cut so if I hit a nail or something I just move on to the next saw. It had a 36" bar on it and I was to lazy to change it. I did bring a 28" with me though to that job. 

Did you see that cotton wood stump in the back ground:msp_scared: That thing is easily 6-8' across. He wants to get after that down the road.


----------



## NHlocal

That's great news Brian, congratulations! Nice pics Shane, is that Silver Maple you took down? That does look like a 
big stump. Hope that works out for ya'. Hey Norm, nice pics! Looks like you're still working with that Live Oak(?). Yeah, how 
high up were you? You're looking pretty comfortable up there.:hmm3grin2orange: Thanks for the comments on the video guys! 
I'm really thankful it came down as planned. Going back Saturday for another take down and cleanup, weather permitting. opcorn:
Work safe. ::thumbsup::


----------



## struggle

NHlocal said:


> Shane, is that Silver Maple you took down? That does look like a
> big stump. Hope that works out for ya'.




Yes it was silver maple. A few people around here are starting to learn these trees+house+typical Iowa storm don't mix well. That was the concern with this home owner.

I have made it a habit to ask people why they want the trees cut down to give them some other thoughts on what options they have. Sometimes they leave them. This guy wanted some others taken down but I am not for trying to cut trees down that really pose no risk. Someitmes trimming the up is better option then they realize.


----------



## NHlocal

struggle said:


> Yes it was silver maple. A few people around here are starting to learn these trees+house+typical Iowa storm don't mix well. That was the concern with this home owner.
> 
> I have made it a habit to ask people why they want the trees cut down to give them some other thoughts on what options they have. Sometimes they leave them. This guy wanted some others taken down but I am not for trying to cut trees down that really pose no risk. Someitmes trimming the up is better option then they realize.



Ayuh, silver maples are definitely one of the weaker maples. Quick to break limbs and quick to rot out. Not so good to grow right next 
to a home.:msp_thumbdn: I agree on asking them why they want it cut. Trim, prune,.....take down only as a last resort. :msp_thumbsup:
Thanks again for the pics.  
Work safe. ::thumbsup::


----------



## struggle

Yesterday I thought I was going to be a little slow down as I only have few stumps to grind out I ended up following up on a call my wife took that the people wanted a tree removed. I am going to say conservatively a 60' pine tree taken down. Fills gutters up drops needles on cars etc. I went over and bid it and got the job on the spot with stump removal as well:msp_smile: This tree also interefered with an ambulance call as the neighbor needed to be taken out on stretcher and the vehicle needed to go through the neighbors lawn as the house next door the driveway/sidewalk is all steps that a strecther could not go down. It was a reall mess to deal with for the EMS they said.

I climbed up the tree cutting stair steps of branches until the last 20' and then sectioned it out on the way back down. A buddy of mine gave me a linemans harness that I used to keep me in place if I should have problem. I must say it was fun but a lot of extra work latching in and out going up and down but proved very effective.

Keep in mind I weigh in around 235lbs. Maybe I ought to set the fork down a little earlier when chow time comes. 

No picutres on this job though. Home owner was present and did nto want to frighten them by taking pictures. 

Now awaiting fro Iowa one call to grind the stump.


----------



## Brian13

Nice pics Norm!! You looked pretty comfortable in the bucket. How is the dealing with heights coming along? I hate reaching out of a bucket with anything LOL. I always feel like I am going to drop anything that is not somehow tied on a leash of some sort. Looked like that was a fun job though. I start my new job Friday. Very excited and cant wait to get started.


----------



## NHlocal

*No pics?, no problem.....*



struggle said:


> Yesterday I thought I was going to be a little slow down as I only have few stumps to grind out I ended up following up on a call my wife took that the people wanted a tree removed. I am going to say conservatively a 60' pine tree taken down. Fills gutters up drops needles on cars etc. I went over and bid it and got the job on the spot with stump removal as well:msp_smile: This tree also interefered with an ambulance call as the neighbor needed to be taken out on stretcher and the vehicle needed to go through the neighbors lawn as the house next door the driveway/sidewalk is all steps that a strecther could not go down. It was a reall mess to deal with for the EMS they said.
> 
> I climbed up the tree cutting stair steps of branches until the last 20' and then sectioned it out on the way back down. A buddy of mine gave me a linemans harness that I used to keep me in place if I should have problem. I must say it was fun but a lot of extra work latching in and out going up and down but proved very effective.
> 
> Keep in mind I weigh in around 235lbs. Maybe I ought to set the fork down a little earlier when chow time comes.
> 
> No picutres on this job though. Home owner was present and did nto want to frighten them by taking pictures.
> 
> Now awaiting fro Iowa one call to grind the stump.


This is getting to be a common response for me,  pictures are great we all love to see 'em but it's the work that puts food on the table. Shane, it's great to hear you got that unexpected work, hope it keeps going that way for ya'. :msp_thumbup: Look forward to more pics when you can get 'em. :Eye::Eye:
Work safe. ::thumbsup::


----------



## NORMZILLA44

Thanks Brian, and I get the same way about reaching out, and also about dropping something. Heights wise still have limits, but getting better. Randy I love pics too, maybe we all need helmet cams Be sweet! Well the working man here just rebuilt my second do it myslef carb kit. On my echo pole saw. Kind of nice, good feeling fired right up, and running great!


----------



## NHlocal

*Helmet cam.....!?!*



NORMZILLA44 said:


> Thanks Brian, and I get the same way about reaching out, and also about dropping something. Heights wise still have limits, but getting better. Randy I love pics too, maybe we all need helmet cams Be sweet! Well the working man here just rebuilt my second do it myslef carb kit. On my echo pole saw. Kind of nice, good feeling fired right up, and running great!


Hey Norm, I'm with ya' 100%! Helmet cam, absolutely! uttahere2: If only I could justify the cost.....it definitely ain't in the budget right now. :msp_thumbdn: That is just about the best tool you can have to get a look at how you work and see where you can improve. I'm gonna have to go with my digital camera for now, although it does take good video.  Well done on the carb kit, it's a great feeling when you do some thing like that yourself and it comes out right. I just recently swapped the fly wheel side crank seal out of my ms260pro and cut with it last Saturday, it's running great! :msp_thumbup: Hope to do some more cutting with it tomorrow if I don't get rained out. I hope to get pics and video. Like I said video is a great way for me to improve on my technique, and I am very self critical! :msp_glare: Of course the best thing would be to have an experienced climber right there with ya'. :hmm3grin2orange: 
Work safe. ::thumbsup::


----------



## struggle

These are from the other day. Not very good pictures but the husband told me his wife took them yesterday when I cut the tree down. I am up in the tree on the first one as well. She took them with a cel phone so this is the best I have.


----------



## Rounder

Few pics for ya Norm. Cutting some heli wood. Pain in the ass.

Sorry, no cutting pics, I usually end up lone ranger like always. Just a couple of the blocks.

View attachment 234780


Still, nice scenery.

View attachment 234781


View attachment 234782


Hope all's well all - Sam


----------



## NHlocal

struggle said:


> These are from the other day. Not very good pictures but the husband told me his wife took them yesterday when I cut the tree down. I am up in the tree on the first one as well. She took them with a cel phone so this is the best I have.



You know Shane those are a couple pretty good pics.:msp_thumbup: Good job getting that pine down, and you ground the 
stump too?, :msp_thumbsup:niiiiccce!!!


----------



## NHlocal

Rounder said:


> Few pics for ya Norm. Cutting some heli wood. Pain in the ass.
> 
> Sorry, no cutting pics, I usually end up lone ranger like always. Just a couple of the blocks.
> 
> View attachment 234780
> 
> 
> Still, nice scenery.
> 
> View attachment 234781
> 
> 
> View attachment 234782
> 
> 
> Hope all's well all - Sam



Hey Sam, that thing got a Hemi? :hmm3grin2orange: 
Thanks for those great pics! That is some beautiful country you got out there. :msp_thumbsup:


----------



## struggle

Next Teusday should be interesting. I have a stump to grind out but there is a fiber optic main trunk/line going through that area which is off the stump edge by I would say a good eight feet. 

The company that owns it though wants to be on site as I met the guy/cable locator at the location today. Not sure what he is going to be looking for while I am grinding. 

Nothing has been located under the the stump from anybody. Got all clear flags from gas and electric as well as the others. 

This is a first though for a request to have a guy on standby as it gets ground out:msp_confused:


----------



## NORMZILLA44

Thanks Randy, pole saw running good! Son of a biatch! Broke my digital camera yesterday, went out to do a check of the trail cams for security, on one of our hunting ranches yesterday. In between checking sd cards, a branch must have hit it the screen is completely smashed. Really a bummer I use it all the time, well hope to get cash soon for a new one. Sam and Shane awesome pictures, beautifull country Sam. Shane it's nice she got some pictures i thought they turned out real well nice job on the takedown. With fiber optic they get squirlly, I used to do culverts, and underground for the county, when fiber optic was in the usa, they always had a guy on site. They are very nervous even if it is in the near vicinity. I have always heard for one hit it is about a seven figure repair cost. We have some way up in the hills above where I grew up, last place you would think the are, and been told they run all the way across the country.


----------



## NHlocal

*Busted camera.....!?!?!*



NORMZILLA44 said:


> Thanks Randy, pole saw running good! Son of a biatch! Broke my digital camera yesterday, went out to do a check of the trail cams for security, on one of our hunting ranches yesterday. In between checking sd cards, a branch must have hit it the screen is completely smashed. Really a bummer I use it all the time, well hope to get cash soon for a new one. Sam and Shane awesome pictures, beautifull country Sam. Shane it's nice she got some pictures i thought they turned out real well nice job on the takedown. With fiber optic they get squirlly, I used to do culverts, and underground for the county, when fiber optic was in the usa, they always had a guy on site. They are very nervous even if it is in the near vicinity. I have always heard for one hit it is about a seven figure repair cost. We have some way up in the hills above where I grew up, last place you would think the are, and been told they run all the way across the country.



I'll be missing those pics Norm.  But I do like reading your posts too. Hope you can get something worked out with another 
camera, I'll be looking for some pics when you do. opcorn: 
Had a great day today, went and did some more cutting. While I was up piecing out the top(the home owner was watching[co worker]) 
his neighbor walks over and guess what he says??? Ayuh!, you guessed it, "I got a couple trees I'd like to have you look at. :biggrinbounce2: To make a long story short, two pines(one BIG, one kinda small) one red oak(BIG). I can take what ever I want for myself and leave the rest for him to cut up and burn outside. WOOHOO!!!!! Here's a couple pics from today. I'll post the video as soon as I can get it edited and uploaded.
Work safe. ::thumbsup::


----------



## NORMZILLA44

Awesome Randy, way cool on the work, photos and man that 385 is throwing some nice chips! Thanks for always being so up beat, and a big and loyal part of this thread, your awesome my friend:msp_thumbsup: Jeanie may give me her camera, and when we can afford it get here a new one, her's is pretty nice, but man without a camera I am cut off at the knees:taped:


----------



## Brian13

Sorry to hear your camera got busted Norm, hope you can get it replaced soon. Good job on the carb kit!! Nothing better knowing your equipment runs because you can maintain and repair it. Keep working on the heights, slowly but surly I am getting over it. Randy, Shane great pics!! Love seeing pics of the tree work. Sam, as always thats some awesome scenery. Things slowing up yet. or still swamped? I started my first day last Friday, and other than cleaning up brush did a lot of watching. Still had a blast and cant wait for the next day of work. Hope everybody is having a good weekend.


----------



## NORMZILLA44

Brian, that is cool stuff glad you are liking it, the new job really awesome. Yeah we will see if I can ever conquer the height's, if not I am a hell of alot better than I was. Yeah it's cool getting better, and better with the carb kits.


----------



## NORMZILLA44

Friday, and Saturday coming up we got some tree work. Friday for one of the hunting ranches, and Saturday for an old friend. I will have to come up with a camera again by then.


----------



## husq2100

*Not the usual.......*

here is a work pic....Husqvarna K960 that I bought for $300 as it was straight gased. 16inch blade. Renovating a Surf Life Saving Club. I have cut about 30-40 lineal meters of 100mm-150mm thick reinforced concrete, also some concrete core filled block work for new/bigger windows. Saw seems to be running good.









wow what a random act....Husky K960 for reply 960 :biggrinbounce2:


----------



## NHlocal

*Saturday afternoon take down.....*

Here you go Norm, I did my best impression of a helmet cam.  Had a lot of trouble uploading this video. :bang: If you have any trouble getting it to play let me know and I'll reload it. :msp_thumbup: As I said in the earlier post I picked up more work from the neighbor of the home owner where this tree is.:msp_thumbsup:Great start (early) to the season, hope it continues! :biggrinbounce2: Take a look and let me know what you think.
Work safe. ::thumbsup::


Topping and Dropping an Oak..wmv - YouTube


----------



## NORMZILLA44

Nice saw Serge, I have done my share of sawing with cut off saws. More than cared for really! They used to make us saw cut the roads for culverts we installed. I used to do underground for the county. We used a ts 400 Stihl. I talked my old boss in to letting us rent walk behinds for the long runs. Then we bought a bigger Stihl, same power head as the 660, and had a kart made it real nice, that little 400 did really well, hard part was on your back for the long stuff. Very handy saw's though I say, especially down in trenches for head walls. And a million other uses, good post buddy! Randy nice video, glad you get into your work, and show much enthusiasm like a few of us, to bad we are so far away, we could have some fun and work together. Nice view from the tree shots, beautifull!:cool2:


----------



## NHlocal

NORMZILLA44 said:


> Randy nice video, glad you get into your work, and show much enthusiasm like a few of us, to bad we are so far away, we could have some fun and work together. Nice view from the tree shots, beautifull!:cool2:



Thanks Norm. I really do enjoy the work, even though physically it's the hardest work I've ever done. Of course being a "one man crew" most of the time puts all the work on me. :bringit: I still love it. I'm sure there are others in the area that feel the same, I just haven't met them yet. It's very satisfying to look back at a tough job you just finished(even an easy one)have the customer all smiles, and to know I did that. Not some company, or some contractor. Me, I did that, and the customer will probably never know how hard it REALLY was to get the tree down without major damage to his home or property, or me. But I know, and as much as I'm hurting at the end of the day I can still smile because I have the ability to do one of the hardest jobs out there and do it well. I still have a whole lot to learn and I'm looking forward to that every time I pick up my saw. :msp_thumbsup: 
Work safe! ::thumbsup::


----------



## struggle

Just when I think I am out of work I get a call.

Let me splain:hmm3grin2orange:

At an office building there are/was is four fairly good size trees in the parking lot that they have all but cut down. They want the stumps removed. Ok simple enough......but they concreted right up to the base of the trees:bang: 

At least one of the trees is 4' in diameter. Guy wants them out. He is not opposed to opening up the area around the trees as they want to make more parking space which is why the trees were removed. Not really sure how I am going to bid this:msp_confused:

I will call the guy back tomorrow and see if they want me to rent a concrete saw or they remove the concrete themselves and I just proceed with the grindout. Owner wants to just be able to pour conrete over where the trees were.

I am thinking there needs to be at least a 1-2' of concrete removed from all sides of the trunks. Will know more after I talk to the guy tomorrow. If I go back out to measure it I will get pictures. I looked at it tonight in the dark:msp_mellow:


----------



## NORMZILLA44

Randy I totally agree, and we have really gone the extra mile, or two for a customer before to show what we can do. Shane please do keep us posted, looking forward to this, sounds like a tricky one.


----------



## Brian13

Awesome video Randy!! Looked like a good time. I still have a bit before I am ready to tackle something like that on my own. Had my first day of climbing today, and between getting up at 0430 and the work itself I am tired. Had a blast though, was tied into some stuff I never would have believed would have held me. Lots of swaying in the wind, and lots of give every time I put my weight into it. Was a little nerve wracking lol, but I was having fun to. It was very nice to have someone there that could watch and help me along. Most everything is pretty small and low to the ground, pretty much just deadwooding and de-mossing. Not as exciting as removals but a good place for me to learn. Couldnt be happier with the way things have worked out!


----------



## paccity

heavy.


----------



## NHlocal

Brian13 said:


> Awesome video Randy!! Looked like a good time. I still have a bit before I am ready to tackle something like that on my own. Had my first day of climbing today, and between getting up at 0430 and the work itself I am tired. Had a blast though, was tied into some stuff I never would have believed would have held me. Lots of swaying in the wind, and lots of give every time I put my weight into it. Was a little nerve wracking lol, but I was having fun to. It was very nice to have someone there that could watch and help me along. Most everything is pretty small and low to the ground, pretty much just deadwooding and de-mossing. Not as exciting as removals but a good place for me to learn. Couldnt be happier with the way things have worked out!


Hey Brian, thanks for watching the video and the good comments. Ayuh!, I definitely enjoy the work! :biggrinbounce2: I've got a WHOLE LOT more to learn myself. I don't see how anyone could learn it all.  Sounds like you've got yourself in the ideal situation. Hired on to do tree work, getting on the job training from an experienced climber. That's a pretty good position to be in. Pay attention, show up early, give 'em a good days work, and before you know it you'll be teaching some one new. Congrats again on the new job! 
Work safe. ::thumbsup::


----------



## struggle

The stump removal where the INS fiber optic guy wanted to watch me take the stump out was uneventfull. Took all of 15 minutes to grind out and no issues. 

Only issue was the stump was actually shrub lilac bush thing and those can hit hard on the grinder it seems as it will tear out sections as a clump and I broke a tooth. I need to put new primary cutter on anyways so it was no big deal. I must say though I hate the guage the teeth. I think after I get through this season I am going to go green teeth or some direction where I dont have to set depth anymore. 

Sanvik wheel would be really nice but spendy. Quoted $1,200 and that was only if the 630a wouyld be like the 630b vermeer. Not sure it is worth the expense.

Did get some phone calls today after I told my wife I am pretty much done with everything currently and now I have 12 more stumps to do :msp_w00t:

I called the guy back about grinding out the stumps in concrete and I will bid it several ways to different levels for them to decide what they want me to do. Being just grind (after they cut out at least two feet around the trees of concrete) 

1.Grind only. 
2.grind,remove grindings 
3.grind, remove grindings plus cutting trunks flush and hauling them away as well.

The one upside to this job if I get it will be clean up should be easy as it is a parking lot. A blower and shovel should be all that is needed. No raking


----------



## NORMZILLA44

Brian13 said:


> Awesome video Randy!! Looked like a good time. I still have a bit before I am ready to tackle something like that on my own. Had my first day of climbing today, and between getting up at 0430 and the work itself I am tired. Had a blast though, was tied into some stuff I never would have believed would have held me. Lots of swaying in the wind, and lots of give every time I put my weight into it. Was a little nerve wracking lol, but I was having fun to. It was very nice to have someone there that could watch and help me along. Most everything is pretty small and low to the ground, pretty much just deadwooding and de-mossing. Not as exciting as removals but a good place for me to learn. Couldnt be happier with the way things have worked out!


 Awesome, what can I say, before you know it a couple years will have gone by, and you will be the expert, I can tell you are on the right track!


----------



## struggle

helmet cam was cool. 

It looks as you had to just threaten the tree a little for it to fall completely:msp_scared:


----------



## NORMZILLA44

Randy I agree show up early, say 0330:msp_w00t::msp_w00t: No that was good advise buddy! Shane awesome dude stumps are talking off for you! Good to see you all happy, and enjoying it! Just cut brush today nothing special, politics on my mind though lately, as Ca politicians, and the humane society, are targetting my bear hunting hound friends. gOOD TIMES.


----------



## NHlocal

struggle said:


> helmet cam was cool.
> 
> It looks as you had to just threaten the tree a little for it to fall completely:msp_scared:



Thanks Shane, no threats just a little disbelief that small fir tree would hold up that oak.:msp_ohmy: I just gave it one more "kiss" on the hinge and that was all the "threat" she needed. :hmm3grin2orange: Sounds like you really are building a good business with those stumps, keep it going!  
Work safe. ::thumbsup::


----------



## NHlocal

*Early.....???*



NORMZILLA44 said:


> Randy I agree show up early, say 0330:msp_w00t::msp_w00t: No that was good advise buddy! Shane awesome dude stumps are talking off for you! Good to see you all happy, and enjoying it! Just cut brush today nothing special, politics on my mind though lately, as Ca politicians, and the humane society, are targetting my bear hunting hound friends. gOOD TIMES.


:redface:You got me Norm, not quite what meant by showing up early.  We get new guys at the shop that will walk in the door right on the "bell". My encouragement is to be ready to work when it's time to work, I think you knew that anyway. :hmm3grin2orange: Hey Norm, you got "big brother" lookin' out for you and your dogs, ain't it great!!!:bang: 
Work safe. ::thumbsup::


----------



## fir

Some pics from this morning. My first trees.:msp_smile:View attachment 235628
View attachment 235629
View attachment 235630
View attachment 235631
View attachment 235632


----------



## Brian13

I am good on getting there early. I feel like I am late if I am 15 mins early LOL. Thanks for the nice comments! Will be hard to get pics, but will try to if I can at some point. Will be back again Friday, cant wait.


----------



## NHlocal

fir said:


> Some pics from this morning. My first trees.:msp_smile:View attachment 235628
> View attachment 235629
> View attachment 235630
> View attachment 235631
> View attachment 235632



Great pics fir, looks like some pretty big dead wood(?). Looks like you had to be a little careful where you dropped 'em eh?  
Work safe. ::thumbsup::


----------



## NHlocal

Brian13 said:


> I am good on getting there early. I feel like I am late if I am 15 mins early LOL. Thanks for the nice comments! Will be hard to get pics, but will try to if I can at some point. Will be back again Friday, cant wait.


Brian, stay with that way of thinking and you'll be all set.  Pics are great, if you can get 'em, look forward to seeing them. 
Good to hear the new job is working out! :msp_thumbup:
Work safe. ::thumbsup::


----------



## fir

NHlocal said:


> Great pics fir, looks like some pretty big dead wood(?). Looks like you had to be a little careful where you dropped 'em eh?
> Work safe. ::thumbsup::



One was dead and there was only a few targets


----------



## NORMZILLA44

Ok fellow working brothers! Just got a new camere, thanks to Jeanie, but did not have it earlier, as a real big oak came down, on the county road. It was over four feet at stump closer to 5. Brought phone lines with it, numerous pairs, and as always loaded from all sides. Whiddled away with pole saw lims. Then started cutting it, piecing it out, and use a climb line to tie the cable to the loader, so it did not catipolt to bad. It did throw a 3-4 foot piece, the one rested on wires, no way around it, watch that kerf see which way shes closing, and headed, and keep your eyes moving and get ready to run. Actually went well 660 all the way. My boss put couple pics on facebook, but did not get any cutting.


----------



## NHlocal

*New camera!?!*



NORMZILLA44 said:


> Ok fellow working brothers! Just got a new camere, thanks to Jeanie, but did not have it earlier, as a real big oak came down, on the county road. It was over four feet at stump closer to 5. Brought phone lines with it, numerous pairs, and as always loaded from all sides. Whiddled away with pole saw lims. Then started cutting it, piecing it out, and use a climb line to tie the cable to the loader, so it did not catipolt to bad. It did throw a 3-4 foot piece, the one rested on wires, no way around it, watch that kerf see which way shes closing, and headed, and keep your eyes moving and get ready to run. Actually went well 660 all the way. My boss put couple pics on facebook, but did not get any cutting.


Great news on the camera Norm! Looking forward to seeing more of your pics. opcorn: Sounds like you had a little bit of a challenge 
with that oak? Good to hear it went well. :msp_thumbup: You say your boss got pics.....
I'll be at the same place I've been cutting the last two Saturdays tomorrow. Hopefully I'll be able to get it finished up. I plan on taking at least "a few" pics. :Eye::Eye:
Work safe. ::thumbsup::


----------



## Brian13

Glad to here you got a camera Norm! And that sounded like some interesting cutting. Bet it kept you on your toes for sure. Went up a Pine today to clean out some broken branches. Boss took a couple of pics while I was on my way up. Its rare that I say this, but my boss wont let me work enough LOL.


----------



## NHlocal

Brian13 said:


> Glad to here you got a camera Norm! And that sounded like some interesting cutting. Bet it kept you on your toes for sure. Went up a Pine today to clean out some broken branches. Boss took a couple of pics while I was on my way up. Its rare that I say this, but my boss wont let me work enough LOL.



Way to go Brian! :msp_thumbsup: Live action photos, those are the best kind!  Looks like you've got some nice weather down there for working. It's been chilly up here in New Hampsha', windy, mostly cloudy, about 45. Got the wood stove fired up shortly after getting home from work. Looks like work is going great for ya'. Thanks for posting those great pics, more to come I hope? opcorn:
Work safe. ::thumbsup::


----------



## Rounder

Glad the new gig is working out for you Brian, looks like you are having fun.

We need some extra cutters between the helo and the yarders. Got time to swing out to Montana? Monday would be best....:msp_biggrin:

-Sam


----------



## NORMZILLA44

Awesome I love all you guy's really do. I think about ya all the time, big part of why I take the time to take pics. Always want to listen to your stories, and see youre pics, and share mine. It really is a highlight of evryday. The working man, loves a challenge of a Big boar that always slips us, or a technical dismantle. Well met one today, new it would be. All rigging all technical, and alot of thinking the kind that tests every skill you have, and then more. It was Jesus climbing, me with rigging, and pointers, Bob a groundy with me, and the director our friend Sean groundie, and helped big time. He was bed ridden sick yesterday, and I told him you sit it out my friend we got it, nope was there till the end. Man hate to see him when he is 100 percent, because this guy is a workhorse. Jesus is not yet at the level of Marky mark, or Parmeter, but we will get him there, he has so much natural ability, we are working on climbing and rigging, and he learned how to run a block today. He gets better every climb, and made me really proud today, as he really stepped up on a tough one, Parmeter had to work. Pics of the Oak over the roof, and chimney do not do it justice, it was taxing physically and mentally. Had to think every step, and work for every inch cut. Thought we would get it done today, but we have a half day left, made are friends so happy, and they were impressed with our game, and never saw tree work up close. Served us an outstanding lunch, and I am a little sore, not too bad but know I worked today.


----------



## NHlocal

*The working man.....*



NORMZILLA44 said:


> Awesome I love all you guy's really do. I think about ya all the time, big part of why I take the time to take pics. Always want to listen to your stories, and see youre pics, and share mine. It really is a highlight of evryday. The working man, loves a challenge of a Big boar that always slips us, or a technical dismantle. Well met one today, new it would be. All rigging all technical, and alot of thinking the kind that tests every skill you have, and then more. It was Jesus climbing, me with rigging, and pointers, Bob a groundy with me, and the director our friend Sean groundie, and helped big time. He was bed ridden sick yesterday, and I told him you sit it out my friend we got it, nope was there till the end. Man hate to see him when he is 100 percent, because this guy is a workhorse. Jesus is not yet at the level of Marky mark, or Parmeter, but we will get him there, he has so much natural ability, we are working on climbing and rigging, and he learned how to run a block today. He gets better every climb, and made me really proud today, as he really stepped up on a tough one, Parmeter had to work. Pics of the Oak over the roof, and chimney do not do it justice, it was taxing physically and mentally. Had to think every step, and work for every inch cut. Thought we would get it done today, but we have a half day left, made are friends so happy, and they were impressed with our game, and never saw tree work up close. Served us an outstanding lunch, and I am a little sore, not too bad but know I worked today.


Ayuh, I'm with ya' on that Norm, love checking in reading about guys talking about what we all have a passion for, tree work.  
Great pics Norm, looks like one of those jobs that wear you out mentally just as much as physically. Those are the best ones! :msp_w00t:
Will you get more pics of the end of the job? opcorn: Hope so. Working overtime at the shop this morning, need to go turn the coffee on 
and get ready to run out the door. Oh yeah, gotta "bed down" the wood stove, cold out this morning. I'll be cutting this afternoon, no climbing today, "just" cleanup.  Hope to get this job complete today. Plan to get pics. 
Work safe. ::thumbsup::


----------



## Brian13

Thanks Randy!! Weather is ok I guess, was cool in the mornings and up to the 70s in the afternoon. Was up to the low 90s today, starting to get too hot. Would rather it be cold honestly.

Thanks Sam!! Would love to come out and help if I could get off work. If the wood is of any value, I might cost you more than help LOL. Still have a lot of learning yet ahead of me before I am ready to be set out loose on my own. Just nice to have somebody to smack me on the back of the head when I am doing something stupid.

Norm, nice pics. Looks like a pretty big job. I like that feeling of knowing that you did something. And I like puzzles, sounds like that one was a puzzle for sure. Next time if you have a chance snap some pics of the rigging set up.


----------



## NHlocal

*Not quite done yet.....*

.....was hoping to get this job finished up today, not quite done yet. I've got one more load to take out and that should do it.

.....it really was worse than it looked.....





.....down to business.....






.....I could really use a hot shower.....






.....it ain't gonna load itself.....






.....loaded up and ready to go home, unload wood, unload equipment, and find that hot shower.....:hmm3grin2orange:






.....good days work, I'm exhausted.....
Work safe. ::thumbsup::


----------



## NORMZILLA44

Forgot to say howdy the other night Sam, miss ya man. Good stuff guys, will do on rigging pics. The working man was stoved up first thing today, and cold no fire going. But had to suck it up, and push on. Today it was Parmeter and I helping an old, and dear friend. Sy her husband Jim was well wish he was my father cause he really was to me. He died last year at 84. We always check in on her, and help however we can. She had a dead redwood top 190 feet up, by her front door. Took John two hours to cut out dead limbs, and flip around live ones, trees like this take time, and effort. Flipline came up short, so he made one out of his climb line. But a little more work, as it's not a stiff and a smaller grab so more effort, but works in a pinch. I took down a decent oak, and faced it all was well, cut it standing up on a fence, as to clear the fence it was leaning over. Started on the backcut with the 2101, and it let loose a little quicker then I wanted. went right where i gunned it, but pulled fiber, and a bit soon, due to hollow center. Fooled me felt all solid and sound, but as soon as I hit the back cut it started to cut. I sawed up what I could fast, and stepped back. We put my 200ft climb line in the top, and gave it a pull to steer where we wanted it. Had limbs to jump and clear, after it let loose we heard a crowd cheer. It was our neighboor friends, gathered around, and filming. Gave us a good feeling. I am hurting tonight, two days of being short handed, and getting after it.


----------



## fir

Nice work. day off today. Poring slab for shed, no tree work today:msp_sad:


----------



## NORMZILLA44

Thanks, and man concrete work, not my favorite, take tree work any day. Anybody have a 372 muffler laying around let me know, mine broke yesterday.


----------



## parrisw

NORMZILLA44 said:


> Thanks, and man concrete work, not my favorite, take tree work any day. Anybody have a 372 muffler laying around let me know, mine broke yesterday.



Hey norm, I might have one for ya, I think it's an aftermarket one though, with a baffle in it. Let me know.


----------



## NORMZILLA44

Thanks Will, how ya been? Must be busy it's that time of year.


----------



## Rounder

Norm, I can't spare one, but I bought a couple really nice used OEM ones off ebay, might be worth a look.


----------



## NORMZILLA44

Thanks Sam, yep surprised me was running it, and sheared right of at the two front bolts. It's a older muffler. If I come across a stock used one, may port it myself. But gotta get my saw going soon. Firewood season.


----------



## NHlocal

*Firewood season.....?*



NORMZILLA44 said:


> Thanks Sam, yep surprised me was running it, and sheared right of at the two front bolts. It's a older muffler. If I come across a stock used one, may port it myself. But gotta get my saw going soon. Firewood season.



Hey Norm, you're right about firewood season. Starts in April and ends in March right.....???:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## NORMZILLA44

LOL! With me its year round at times! But yep busy at it now, and we cut on the ranches alot during thes etimes, it really pics up.


----------



## parrisw

NORMZILLA44 said:


> Thanks Will, how ya been? Must be busy it's that time of year.



Arrgg, not doing that great, hurt my back pretty bad, been sore for a few weeks, and the other day it went from bad to worse, spending most of the time on the couch, went for a walk today, and was in pain the whole time. 

Anyway enough about that. PM me you're addy, and I'll try to get this muffler out to ya.


----------



## NORMZILLA44

Sorry about your back good buddy, hope you get better that's no fun. Thanks for muffler help.


----------



## Rounder

parrisw said:


> Arrgg, not doing that great, hurt my back pretty bad, been sore for a few weeks, and the other day it went from bad to worse, spending most of the time on the couch, went for a walk today, and was in pain the whole time.
> 
> Anyway enough about that. PM me you're addy, and I'll try to get this muffler out to ya.



That back bussiness is no fun. One of my co-workers swears playing a round of golf is the cure...or steelhead fishing.....or just drinking beer for that matter....I suppose you can see where this is going, lol........


----------



## parrisw

NORMZILLA44 said:


> Sorry about your back good buddy, hope you get better that's no fun. Thanks for muffler help.



Thanks for the wishes. A hurting back really sucks. I'm really hoping its just muscular though.

No worries on the muffler.


----------



## parrisw

Rounder said:


> That back bussiness is no fun. One of my co-workers swears playing a round of golf is the cure...or steelhead fishing.....or just drinking beer for that matter....I suppose you can see where this is going, lol........



Fishing and beer sounds good. :msp_w00t:


----------



## fir

Sorry to here about the back man, especialy from local guy. The climber I work with has back problems and had to get an epideral. that fixed him up good. Get well soon.


----------



## Brian13

Sorry to hear about your back Will, hope it heals up quick. If you havnt already, try icing it down and some sort of anti-inflammatory. If its muscular that should help, and resting with your feet propped up with your knees at 90* should take most of the tension off your back. Back pain sucks, I hope its nothing serious.


----------



## parrisw

fir said:


> Sorry to here about the back man, especialy from local guy. The climber I work with has back problems and had to get an epideral. that fixed him up good. Get well soon.





Brian13 said:


> Sorry to hear about your back Will, hope it heals up quick. If you havnt already, try icing it down and some sort of anti-inflammatory. If its muscular that should help, and resting with your feet propped up with your knees at 90* should take most of the tension off your back. Back pain sucks, I hope its nothing serious.



Thanks, guys, ya, I've been lying down with my feet up, that does help allot, I've been using heat off and on, seems to help loosen it up some.


----------



## NHlocal

*Just a suggestion.....*



parrisw said:


> Thanks, guys, ya, I've been lying down with my feet up, that does help allot, I've been using heat off and on, seems to help loosen it up some.


Will, have you kept up with "Wigglesworth", just a suggestion, you might want to go have your back checked out (MRI)? 
I'd hate hearing you hurt it worse (permanent) thinking it's no big deal, just a suggestion.....


----------



## parrisw

NHlocal said:


> Will, have you kept up with "Wigglesworth", just a suggestion, you might want to go have your back checked out (MRI)?
> I'd hate hearing you hurt it worse (permanent) thinking it's no big deal, just a suggestion.....



Yes I saw that, his is pretty bad, I don't have symptoms of a disc pinching any nerves, I did see the doc, he said to come back if it doesn't get better soon. Going to physio tomorrow.

Thanks for the concern.


----------



## Brian13

Take care of your back Will, and hope heals up soon. Well guys, spent my first full day climbing. All together about 6hrs in a tree maybe a little more, and I am absolutely beat. Not much on me that isnt sore LOL. Lot of pushing my limits both mentally and physically. Was up in a smallish Oak and after climbing all the way up to where I was tied in I had to move it up and tie in a little higher. Was pretty windy in the afternoon, and everytime the wind would kick up the leader I was on would move a good foot or two. Made me nervous as hell LOL!! I knew it wasnt going to break, but that voice in the back of my head sure wasnt convinced LOL. Got to play around with swinging from one branch to another like a monkey, and let me tell you that is fun! Still find myself from time to time being a little nervous about how high I am, but its getting easier and I am focusing more on what I need to do and less on how high I am. Be safe everyone, I think I am going to bed.


----------



## parrisw

Brian13 said:


> Take care of your back Will, and hope heals up soon. Well guys, spent my first full day climbing. All together about 6hrs in a tree maybe a little more, and I am absolutely beat. Not much on me that isnt sore LOL. Lot of pushing my limits both mentally and physically. Was up in a smallish Oak and after climbing all the way up to where I was tied in I had to move it up and tie in a little higher. Was pretty windy in the afternoon, and everytime the wind would kick up the leader I was on would move a good foot or two. Made me nervous as hell LOL!! I knew it wasnt going to break, but that voice in the back of my head sure wasnt convinced LOL. Got to play around with swinging from one branch to another like a monkey, and let me tell you that is fun! Still find myself from time to time being a little nervous about how high I am, but its getting easier and I am focusing more on what I need to do and less on how high I am. Be safe everyone, I think I am going to bed.



Thanks Brian . Good job on the climbing!!


----------



## NHlocal

Brian13 said:


> Take care of your back Will, and hope heals up soon. Well guys, spent my first full day climbing. All together about 6hrs in a tree maybe a little more, and I am absolutely beat. Not much on me that isnt sore LOL. Lot of pushing my limits both mentally and physically. Was up in a smallish Oak and after climbing all the way up to where I was tied in I had to move it up and tie in a little higher. Was pretty windy in the afternoon, and everytime the wind would kick up the leader I was on would move a good foot or two. Made me nervous as hell LOL!! I knew it wasnt going to break, but that voice in the back of my head sure wasnt convinced LOL. Got to play around with swinging from one branch to another like a monkey, and let me tell you that is fun! Still find myself from time to time being a little nervous about how high I am, but its getting easier and I am focusing more on what I need to do and less on how high I am. Be safe everyone, I think I am going to bed.



Hey Brian, well done. First full day of climbing and you were able to walk away to tell us how it went.  Ayuh, being sore is part of it. You get used to it, kinda. Learning to advance your climb line eh? The learning curve is very steep, be patient, and listen to to the "teacher".  
Stay with it Brian, you'll be comfortable "up high" before you know it. :msp_thumbsup: 
Work safe. ::thumbsup::


----------



## NORMZILLA44

Brian awesome on the climbing, I am really proud of you, be sure and share that with Mark Brown, he loves that stuff. Sam, Randy, Aaron, and gang if I left anybody out, oops Homelite Jimmy! Hello my friends. And I want to send a heartfelt thank you to my friend Parrisw. Don't even think I had my 372 muffler breaking, posted but minutes, and Will offered to help. Just got a pm, he already shipped me one. That's a great friend, I really appreciate that Will. And any of my friends here, I will help you with whatever, whenever life is not much without real friends.


----------



## parrisw

NORMZILLA44 said:


> Brian awesome on the climbing, I am really proud of you, be sure and share that with Mark Brown, he loves that stuff. Sam, Randy, Aaron, and gang if I left anybody out, oops Homelite Jimmy! Hello my friends. And I want to send a heartfelt thank you to my friend Parrisw. Don't even think I had my 372 muffler breaking, posted but minutes, and Will offered to help. Just got a pm, he already shipped me one. That's a great friend, I really appreciate that Will. And any of my friends here, I will help you with whatever, whenever life is not much without real friends.



Sure thing Norm, you're welcome, I needed to get up and move around anyway. Hope it gets to you soon.


----------



## parrisw

Well bad news, looks like I got a disc injury :msp_sad: my wife had thought I did, but I refused to believe it till today, until I was told by my physiotherapist, I should of known, since I've never had this much back pain before. Got to keep positive about it though. Will be off work for this week anyway, my job doesn't lend itself at all, to getting my back better. But can't afford to be off long, wish I had a government job so I would have sick time. Going to be hard for me to not do anything, I get bored real quick.


----------



## NHlocal

*Get well soon.....*



parrisw said:


> Well bad news, looks like I got a disc injury :msp_sad: my wife had thought I did, but I refused to believe it till today, until I was told by my physiotherapist, I should of known, since I've never had this much back pain before. Got to keep positive about it though. Will be off work for this week anyway, my job doesn't lend itself at all, to getting my back better. But can't afford to be off long, wish I had a government job so I would have sick time. Going to be hard for me to not do anything, I get bored real quick.


Hey Will, real sorry to hear the news about your back. :msp_sad: Get it fixed right, none of those chinese parts, go OEM all the way! :hmm3grin2orange: Seriously, have it done right and do everything possible to allow it to heal up completely. It does take time but in the end it's worth it. Sure hope you keep us all updated. :msp_thumbup:


----------



## parrisw

NHlocal said:


> Hey Will, real sorry to hear the news about your back. :msp_sad: Get it fixed right, none of those chinese parts, go OEM all the way! :hmm3grin2orange: Seriously, have it done right and do everything possible to allow it to heal up completely. It does take time but in the end it's worth it. Sure hope you keep us all updated. :msp_thumbup:



Thanks man, just takes some time. They don't operate anymore on these type of injuries anymore unless its really bad. I'll keep you all in the loop.


----------



## NHlocal

*Hard work.....*

.....Hey Norm, here's pics and video of of last Saturday's work, this is definitely a necessary part of tree work but not a very glamorous or exciting part of it. The odd thing is, I enjoy that part of it too. :hmm3grin2orange: Hope that muffler works out for ya' to get your saw up and running. :msp_thumbup: 
Work safe. ::thumbsup::


Wind Storm Damage Take Down Cleanup.wmv - YouTube


----------



## struggle

Today I went to grind three stumps out this afternoon. Had to wait until the school let out as the street is lined with teachers cars. 

So I start grinding on the first stump (ash) flush to the ground and me thinks this first one will be a breeze so I get about 25% of the way through the stump and I here this ting sound rap sound and then it quits so I continue then when I swing back and cut a little deeper wham ring ting ting wham clankity clank. Lift the machine up and shut it down. 

Found 4+feet of 5/16" chain wrapped around the wheel and still partially around the stump. Swearing like a drunking sailor I untangle the wheel and then pulled the rest of the chain out by hand. The chain was at least 4-6" or more below the surface of the ground

Thankfully no broken teeth. Not so sure about how sharp they are anymore though. I have not looked at them and probably don't want to

I was able to finish all the stumps though and will go back tomorrow provided the weather cooperates. 

At least it didn't take the chain and throw it through a window or worse.

I would have expected this out on a farm but not in town.


----------



## NORMZILLA44

Will, very sorry to hear this, man I hope sooner than later really sucks. Yep sicktime is very nice, and I think all, almost said Americans, LOL Can't forget my Canada friends! Well everybody who works and pay's taxes should have sick time period! I got Afflac as a backup too. Randy good stuff, you got some nice vids on the tube! Shane bummer, glad no serious damage. Not sure how you roll, but when we do tree work, I walk and look for nails etc, as I am sure you do. Then I tell who we are working for if anything is found and hit, then they may have to replace a chain they are always cool with it. Never had to have them replace one yet.


----------



## struggle

The job so far ground out rather easy and the I intially thought I might reduce the charge amount as customer goodwill but after hitting the chain I am thinking not now. No way could anyone have known that chain was there. It was way below the surface. 

I have told others about hitting nails as well that they will be paying for the chains. I might have to do that as well with the stump grinding now seeing this is the first time I have hit somethign like this.

The guy I bought this grinder from said he has hit all kinds of things over the years. It just happens. People forget stuff and the tree consumes it. 

Next time I will mention on the next job I do. 

I also ran into the guy with the trees in the concrete parking lot and he said maybe in the next couple of weeks they will be ready for me. That one I will do pictures on for sure.


----------



## NORMZILLA44

Nice, and I agree some you can't see, I like that never really thought of it as tree consuming it, but very true it is. Man just glad it did not hurt your grinder real bad.


----------



## Brian13

Sucks to hear your discs are messed up. Hope it dosnt get worse and will be able to heal. Randy, nice video. I dont mind cutting up stuff on the ground at all. As long as there is a saw in my hands Im usually pretty happy, unless its a palm tree LOL. Shane, you just never know what you will find in a tree LOL. When I took down a pine in my friends a while back I found something like a nail or something. Really fubared my nearly new chain. One of the former owners of my house had some poor planning on there part and I ended up with this LOL. Its cut down to a stump, but still has the post and a little bit of the chain link still in it. Wanna come grind this out.


----------



## NHlocal

Brian13 said:


> Sucks to hear your discs are messed up. Hope it dosnt get worse and will be able to heal. Randy, nice video. I dont mind cutting up stuff on the ground at all. As long as there is a saw in my hands Im usually pretty happy, unless its a palm tree LOL. Shane, you just never know what you will find in a tree LOL. When I took down a pine in my friends a while back I found something like a nail or something. Really fubared my nearly new chain. One of the former owners of my house had some poor planning on there part and I ended up with this LOL. Its cut down to a stump, but still has the post and a little bit of the chain link still in it. Wanna come grind this out.



Ayuh, put a saw in my hands that is running well and point me in the right direction. :hmm3grin2orange: 
Brian, what you got there is the poster child for ugly stumps, maybe someone could start a thread on that.....:dunno: 
Best to leave it alone, it looks hungry..... 
Work safe. ::thumbsup::


----------



## Brian13

NHlocal said:


> Ayuh, put a saw in my hands that is running well and point me in the right direction. :hmm3grin2orange:
> Brian, what you got there is the poster child for ugly stumps, maybe someone could start a thread on that.....:dunno:
> Best to leave it alone, it looks hungry.....
> Work safe. ::thumbsup::



Ha Ha, its still ugly. With a worn out bar/chain, a sawzall, and an ax it is down to about 5" of stump. Have given up and left it were its at. Cant do anything there anyway. Blows my mind that someone thought it was a good idea to plant a oak tree in between a fence and a power pole:bang:.


----------



## NHlocal

*Ugly stump.....*



Brian13 said:


> Ha Ha, its still ugly. With a worn out bar/chain, a sawzall, and an ax it is down to about 5" of stump. Have given up and left it were its at. Cant do anything there anyway. Blows my mind that someone thought it was a good idea to plant a oak tree in between a fence and a power pole:bang:.



Hey Brian, you done good getting that stump cut down, that take a little time and effort? :hmm3grin2orange: 
How's the climbing going?, still getting sore in muscles you didn't know you had.....?  Stay with it, it'll 
get a lot easier for ya'. :msp_thumbup: UPS man came to see me Monday, delivered my new climbing saddle. :biggrinbounce2:
Not sure when I'll get to try it out. I'm still a fairly "inexperienced" climber, only starting on my fourth year. I've 
learned a lot, but I get constant reminders I need to learn a WHOLE LOT MORE!!! A reminder I got yesterday was 
a 20yr old tree worker died last Saturday in southern New Hampshire, didn't know him and not too many details on 
what happened but it sounds like he was up in a large pine tree cutting the top out and the wind blew it over the wrong 
way.....really not sure??? Just another reminder to me that I *always* need to learn more about how to safely work in trees, 
and to know when not to. Enough said. 
Work safe. ::thumbsup::


----------



## NORMZILLA44

Good to see you gang, and you put a smile on my face after a bad day, one that makes you just wanna crawl in bed, and stay away from everything. Aaron seen your likes, and I know your real busy man I miss ya. But I glad to see that you pop in means alot. Randy sorry to hear about the climber, always sad to hear, even someone I never met, just really sad. Thanks gang for the cheer up, and Will hope you feel better, wait on running that sp-81 LOL!


----------



## struggle

With that wood fence there I guess burnign that stump out is not an option. I will be right over with the grinder

As I was finishing up the chain stumps up today I realized For once in the last couple of weeks I have no more work lined up and kind of looking forward to getting caught up on cleaning some stuff up with the saws and the phone rings golf course north of me 10 miles needs stumps taking out....not that there is anything wrong with that:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## struggle

Brian13 said:


> Sucks to hear your discs are messed up. Hope it dosnt get worse and will be able to heal. Randy, nice video. I dont mind cutting up stuff on the ground at all. As long as there is a saw in my hands Im usually pretty happy, unless its a palm tree LOL. Shane, you just never know what you will find in a tree LOL. When I took down a pine in my friends a while back I found something like a nail or something. Really fubared my nearly new chain. One of the former owners of my house had some poor planning on there part and I ended up with this LOL. Its cut down to a stump, but still has the post and a little bit of the chain link still in it. Wanna come grind this out.



Sad thing about that stump is if it were near me I would find a way to get it down even if I had to use a sawzall. I like a good challenge like that. The one no one else wants to deal with. 

Those are the jobs people step back after and kind of admire a person for getting it done. The cherry pickers don't get those kind of rewards. 
Wouldn't want to make a living doing it that way all the time though.


----------



## NHlocal

*Hang in there.....*



NORMZILLA44 said:


> Good to see you gang, and you put a smile on my face after a bad day, one that makes you just wanna crawl in bed, and stay away from everything. Aaron seen your likes, and I know your real busy man I miss ya. But I glad to see that you pop in means alot. Randy sorry to hear about the climber, always sad to hear, even someone I never met, just really sad. Thanks gang for the cheer up, and Will hope you feel better, wait on running that sp-81 LOL!


Hey Norm, hang in there. Some times those days come along that you need to just crawl into bed and forget about everything, 
at least until you have to deal with it again the next day. :bang: I've had a few of those days myself recently. 
Ayuh, a real tragedy with the climber, reminds me how very important it is to learn everything I possibly can about safe tree working technique. 
Glad to hear we're cheering you up, probably giving you a couple of good chuckles along the way also. 
Work safe. ::thumbsup::


----------



## NHlocal

*More work.....*



struggle said:


> With that wood fence there I guess burnign that stump out is not an option. I will be right over with the grinder
> 
> As I was finishing up the chain stumps up today I realized For once in the last couple of weeks I have no more work lined up and kind of looking forward to getting caught up on cleaning some stuff up with the saws and the phone rings golf course north of me 10 miles needs stumps taking out....not that there is anything wrong with that:hmm3grin2orange:



Hi Shane, more work is a great thing! Sounds like word is getting around.....good to hear it. :msp_thumbsup:


----------



## struggle

NHlocal said:


> Hi Shane, more work is a great thing! Sounds like word is getting around.....good to hear it. :msp_thumbsup:



One of the best things I have done is get buisness cards made and that has been a huge help. At every job I hand out several cards and they hand them out to people that ask who did the work. It has been surprising to me how well that works.

I did six stumps at the golf course and the guy that runs it comes up to me and says two more people will be getting a hold of you after they saw me up there. One guy came out on to the course to make sure I went right away up to their place once I was done there. 

Our area has a glut of trees in the small towns that are nearing the 100 year age and many of the trees have been storm damged over the last couple of years and are at the end of their usefullness as a tree goes near homes so the work is there. 

The biggest thing seems to me is people want someone they can trust and is down to earth. Some of the tree services that were around last year when the storms hit were rather arogant and that left some people with a bitter taste in their mouth.


----------



## Brian13

Randy, I work with the guy part time. I am a full time firefighter and will be doing this on my off days. For now until he feels comfortable with my skills I am only working 2 days a week. Still working at my other part time job as well until he is ready to work me every day I have available. I was back at it today though. Climbed up two pines to pull some moss and take down some dead branches, and then in the afternoon did some thinning on a small oak. Still sore, and exhausted. Cant wait until I am better conditioned for it, and I am back down to two jobs LOL. BTW, what saddle did you get? I have a Buckingham wide back for now, but it will need to be upgraded for something a bit more comfortable. Not sure what I am going to go with, but it has to be comfortable. Got some tender spots on the hips from pinching. Looking for one of the industrial grade rock climbing harnesses instead of the traditional saddle type.

Shane, I have widdled that stump down to less than a foot. With its location I doubt I will ever try to get it down any further. It was a challenge for sure, and definitely something I wouldnt want to encounter everyday. Hope you stay busy. Its nice to have time off, but being busy pay the bills:msp_thumbup:.

Norm sorry to hear you have had a ruff time. All you can do is push forward and hope things get better. Kind of had one this morning. Kids messed up my alarm and it went off 2 hrs early, and for some reason my confidence was down. Just wasnt feeling it at all, and started the day kind of discouraged. Was really not feeling up to the task trying to climb up a couple of pines, and really was just feeling like a jackass in front of the boss. Really wanted to just go back to bed. But I kept at it and the day turned out to be decent. Need a break though, thankfully I have most of the weekend off and done climbing until next week. Burning the candle at both ends. So keep yer chin up, and push forward.


----------



## NHlocal

*Satisfied customers.....*



struggle said:


> One of the best things I have done is get buisness cards made and that has been a huge help. At every job I hand out several cards and they hand them out to people that ask who did the work. It has been surprising to me how well that works.
> 
> I did six stumps at the golf course and the guy that runs it comes up to me and says two more people will be getting a hold of you after they saw me up there. One guy came out on to the course to make sure I went right away up to their place once I was done there.
> 
> Our area has a glut of trees in the small towns that are nearing the 100 year age and many of the trees have been storm damged over the last couple of years and are at the end of their usefullness as a tree goes near homes so the work is there.
> 
> The biggest thing seems to me is people want someone they can trust and is down to earth. Some of the tree services that were around last year when the storms hit were rather arogant and that left some people with a bitter taste in their mouth.



Hey Shane that is really good to hear. Ayuh, you do a good job and treat people (customers) with respect and you won't be able to buy 
better advertising.  Business cards, nice. Your number isn't forgotten that way. :msp_thumbup: That happened on the job I'll be finishing up this Saturday. While I was topping the tree the customer's neighbor walks over and asks if I'll be able to come over and "look at a couple trees?", ayuh, I can do that. :msp_w00t: I'll be starting that job within the next two weeks. A little different situation for me, I work full time at "the shop", and the tree work is "part time". A little extra money and a lot of extra wood. I heat the house with wood, can't afford to burn oil. A satisfied customer is a very powerful thing. Having someone they can trust that is down to earth is a really big part of whether or not they pass the word along that "you're the man to see.....". Stay with it, sounds like you got it rolling. :msp_thumbsup:
Work safe. ::thumbsup::


----------



## NHlocal

Brian13 said:


> Randy, I work with the guy part time. I am a full time firefighter and will be doing this on my off days. For now until he feels comfortable with my skills I am only working 2 days a week. Still working at my other part time job as well until he is ready to work me every day I have available. I was back at it today though. Climbed up two pines to pull some moss and take down some dead branches, and then in the afternoon did some thinning on a small oak. Still sore, and exhausted. Cant wait until I am better conditioned for it, and I am back down to two jobs LOL. BTW, what saddle did you get? I have a Buckingham wide back for now, but it will need to be upgraded for something a bit more comfortable. Not sure what I am going to go with, but it has to be comfortable. Got some tender spots on the hips from pinching. Looking for one of the industrial grade rock climbing harnesses instead of the traditional saddle type.



Brian, looks like you got a full plate. :hmm3grin2orange: Rest when you can, work safe whatever you do. My first saddle was a Weaver 4-Dee. Very basic and not so comfortable. I modified it to have independent leg straps, that helped, but still not very comfortable. Next I was able to buy the Petzl Navaho Sit Fast saddle (on a good sale), that was a big step up but I found it was beginning to limit the work I am doing. This job I am finishing paid for the new saddle I have now (again, I caught a good sale). It's the Edge, a new saddle that Sherrill Tree sells. Most of the reviews on it are very good, some weaknesses, but overall a very saddle. I haven't had a chance to tie in with it yet. I'll let you know how it is. :msp_thumbup:
Work safe. ::thumbsup::


----------



## struggle

NH and Brian thanks for the positive comments and everyone else for that matter. 

Tonight I replaced the cutting teeth on the grinder as there were several casulaties with the chain ( measured it and it was six feet long) and I could tell today it was not cutting the greatest. Noticed section on the wheel has a crack at one of the pocket areas leading edge of wheel:msp_ohmy: I have a stump to take out tomorrow and it is in the town my neighbor has the machine shop so he is going to grind and weld it up while there.

I am to the point where I do hate this original wheel. It has been repaired a couple of times and it flat out needs replaced but I am hoping I can get through this year with it and possibly step up and get a sanvik wheel made for it. The machine otherwise works great but something has to change down the road with it. 

I could just by a new oem wheel and put green teeth on it as well as an option. I am pretty sure the green teeth would not center correctly on this wheel due to the previous repairs.The sanvik I think priced at $1,200 but from what I hear it is moeny well spent. The amount of time it takes guaging the teeth is an out right hassle but I can make it work this year I will change it this winter.


----------



## NORMZILLA44

You guys been busy, glad to hear all is well! Shane good stuff your side gi is really taking off, so glad to hear it. Wish we could get more side work going again here. Randy, Brian awesome as well, and thanks for the kind words. Proud to have all you guy's here, and have you as friends. Said it before but it's a big highlight in everyday for me. Brian I get days like that too as you heard. Hang in there just the same. On a good note I am up to 3 carb kits now, and getting pretty good and faster. I am starting to get into more, and more saw work, things I used to have my shop do. It's nice having the knowledge.


----------



## Eccentric

*Somebody say SP-81???*



NORMZILLA44 said:


> Good to see you gang, and you put a smile on my face after a bad day, one that makes you just wanna crawl in bed, and stay away from everything. Aaron seen your likes, and I know your real busy man I miss ya. But I glad to see that you pop in means alot. Randy sorry to hear about the climber, always sad to hear, even someone I never met, just really sad. Thanks gang for the cheer up, and Will hope you feel better, wait on running that sp-81 LOL!



Hiya Norm. I check in on a couple of your tbreads when I can. This weekend I hope to FINALY get John's 750 squared away after many delays. Looking to meet up with Randy and get you your big Husky (and my SXL-925) soon too.

Last Sunday I ran my SP-81 and PM700. Probably was the first time anyone's heard an old McCulloch being put to work in a Ca state park in decades! Wouldn't have either of those Macs without my buddy Norm. Dave and I worked with Brocluno and another guy taking down and bucking up some nasty hazard trees that were hung up over a main trail in the park. Plenty more work to do over the next few months........and a GTG to make happen in early November! I hope Will's back heals up fast so he can enjoy HIS SP-81.


----------



## NHlocal

Eccentric said:


> Hiya Norm. I check in on a couple of your tbreads when I can. This weekend I hope to FINALY get John's 750 squared away after many delays. Looking to meet up with Randy and get you your big Husky (and my SXL-925) soon too.
> 
> Last Sunday I ran my SP-81 and PM700. Probably was the first time anyone's heard an old McCulloch being put to work in a Ca state park in decades! Wouldn't have either of those Macs without my buddy Norm. Dave and I worked with Brocluno and another guy taking down and bucking up some nasty hazard trees that were hung up over a main trail in the park. Plenty more work to do over the next few months........and a GTG to make happen in early November! I hope Will's back heals up fast so he can enjoy HIS SP-81.



:msp_ohmy:WOW! you're up as early as I am (or is it late) :hmm3grin2orange: .....


----------



## Eccentric

NHlocal said:


> :msp_ohmy:WOW! you're up as early as I am (or is it late) :hmm3grin2orange: .....



LOL. I's three hours earlier for you, which makes it close to sunrise. I work nights, and just got home from work after a long commute and gassing up the pickup. It's almost two hours past midnight here......and is my bedtime..


----------



## parrisw

Eccentric said:


> Hiya Norm. I check in on a couple of your tbreads when I can. This weekend I hope to FINALY get John's 750 squared away after many delays. Looking to meet up with Randy and get you your big Husky (and my SXL-925) soon too.
> 
> Last Sunday I ran my SP-81 and PM700. Probably was the first time anyone's heard an old McCulloch being put to work in a Ca state park in decades! Wouldn't have either of those Macs without my buddy Norm. Dave and I worked with Brocluno and anoth a er guy taking down and bucking up some nasty hazard trees that were hung up over a main trail in the park. Plenty more work to do over the next few months........and a GTG to make happen in early November! I hope Will's back heals up fast so he can enjoy HIS SP-81.



Thanks! I can move around better now, but still is some pain, I really just have to watch what I do. Not been working this week, so I've fixed a few chainsaws and a Trimmer that's been sitting there waiting for me. First was a MS360Pro that got crunched by a Backhoe didn't see it, crunched the tank and front handle, amazing that was all, then a 200T just a tune and clean, and a Shindiawa T27 trimmer, and finally got my 075 running better, which I think I'll sell. Had to do a few small jobs, nice to make a few $$$ fixing some easy things, since no money coming in this week.


----------



## Brian13

Randy, that looks like a nice saddle. Its right along the lines I am looking for. I have been looking hard at the Treemotion, but I am kind of leery of the rope bridge. Let me know how it works out, its going to be a while before I can save up for which ever one I end up with. 

Good job with the carb kits Norm, before you know it you will be welding up your own tools to split cases. Its nice to be able to work on your own stuff. 

Will, glad to here your back is getting better. Hope you can get back to work soon. Sometimes working on a saw is pretty therapeutic, and sometimes it just causes more stress LOL.


----------



## parrisw

Brian13 said:


> Randy, that looks like a nice saddle. Its right along the lines I am looking for. I have been looking hard at the Treemotion, but I am kind of leery of the rope bridge. Let me know how it works out, its going to be a while before I can save up for which ever one I end up with.
> 
> Good job with the carb kits Norm, before you know it you will be welding up your own tools to split cases. Its nice to be able to work on your own stuff.
> 
> Will, glad to here your back is getting better. Hope you can get back to work soon. Sometimes working on a saw is pretty therapeutic, and sometimes it just causes more stress LOL.



LOL ya that 075 pissed me off, finally figured it out, first to e I've worked on a Carb with a fuel governor.


----------



## NHlocal

Brian13 said:


> Randy, that looks like a nice saddle. Its right along the lines I am looking for. I have been looking hard at the Treemotion, but I am kind of leery of the rope bridge. Let me know how it works out, its going to be a while before I can save up for which ever one I end up with.



Sure thing Brian, I'll let you know as soon as I get a chance to climb with it.


----------



## NORMZILLA44

Hello gang! The working man was in healsdburg again. On one of our hunting ranches. Cleaning up more downed wood, and hauling firewood home. Check out this bastard growth fir, Parmeter climbed it once, about two years ago. Glad you are enjoying the Macs Aaron, for me it was a no brainer. They belong in the hands of someone who loves em. The 700pm was easy, the sp-81 took some persuasion. Especially since John won that saw competition with it. His little mental trophy LOL! I'm sure the saw had alot to do with it, but he has a gift when it comes to running them. Licking my chops for that 1100 for sure!!!!! And can't wait to run a 750


----------



## struggle

Norm is the whole tree coming down? Base looks big and thins quickly


----------



## NHlocal

Eccentric said:


> LOL. I's three hours earlier for you, which makes it close to sunrise. I work nights, and just got home from work after a long commute and gassing up the pickup. It's almost two hours past midnight here......and is my bedtime..



Bedtime???, I'm just getting ready to turn on the coffee and leave for work. :hmm3grin2orange: 
Ayuh, it's funny how you can lose perspective of distance with instant communication. 
Thanks for the reality check Aaron.


----------



## NHlocal

NORMZILLA44 said:


> Hello gang! The working man was in healsdburg again. On one of our hunting ranches. Cleaning up more downed wood, and hauling firewood home. Check out this bastard growth fir, Parmeter climbed it once, about two years ago. Glad you are enjoying the Macs Aaron, for me it was a no brainer. They belong in the hands of someone who loves em. The 700pm was easy, the sp-81 took some persuasion. Especially since John won that saw competition with it. His little mental trophy LOL! I'm sure the saw had alot to do with it, but he has a gift when it comes to running them. Licking my chops for that 1100 for sure!!!!! And can't wait to run a 750



Nice pics Norm, always look forward to seeing what you post, Thanks. :msp_thumbup:


----------



## NHlocal

*Maybe you can help.....?*



struggle said:


> Norm is the whole tree coming down? Base looks big and thins quickly



Shane, I've got one for ya'. A customer I took two trees down for last year asked if I would grind one of his stumps out.  
I'm pretty familiar with running a saw, but I've never run a stump grinder before. Do you have any "words of wisdom", tips? :help: 
We've got a place nearby that rents them out. "Super deluxe" and the "wheeled manual type".


----------



## NORMZILLA44

Shane, no on the takedown. We are just cleaning up what we took down, and what came down. When we first came on the ranch, the owners inquired about the removal. They were worried if it came down it would take out neighboors wire fence. We let them know to take it down we would have to clear and take down the fence anyway. Recomend they leave it and if it comes down on its own, we clean up and reapair some small fence sections. They were happy with that idea. Don't get me wrong we have big saws, and love to cut big wood, but it made more sense to leave it standing. Thanks Randy I look forward to your stuff too. Howdy Aaron:msp_wink:


----------



## struggle

NHlocal said:


> Shane, I've got one for ya'. A customer I took two trees down for last year asked if I would grind one of his stumps out.
> I'm pretty familiar with running a saw, but I've never run a stump grinder before. Do you have any "words of wisdom", tips? :help:
> We've got a place nearby that rents them out. "Super deluxe" and the "wheeled manual type".



Boy I don't know how it would pay to rent one and charge the customer and make some coin on top of it? The manual swing ones I have not used. Mine of course is hydrualic on the swing. 

I think the rent would be a killer unless money is no object to the customer:msp_tongue:

Charge amoutn I get is $2 an inch to the flare of the trunk at ground level and add six inches on top of that. Then if they want the chips hauled away and dirt brought in I charge $4 an inch what the total measurment of the stump is. 

So unless you can line up several stumps you will have to figure out the rental cost on top of the grinding cost. Just not sure how it would work in your favor. 

I will say though if a guy can buy into a used one cheap enough some pretty good coin can be made, although mine is currently looking for more work, phone quit ringing this week:msp_unsure:


----------



## NORMZILLA44

I agree Shane, be a hard one. We have been lucky to bid grinds in on the tree work. And then rented one, as for us if it had been stumps alone, like you said we could not have covered the rental. I think 300- a day an up here. Some small tree jobs, we have barely made anything as we rented a chipper. I rather we took a hit then the customer so if we had a 600 dollar job, we made 200 or so and worked for it. Chipper here is 375 a day. Randy see what you can do, and maybe drum up some more work like Shane suggested. Then one bid price? Hell I agree too a stump grinder is a very good investment, if we had coin one would be parked in my yard. So happens I made a good friend now who has one. And now one of my best buddies works at a rental yard and free rentals. So we have him in on the jobs, and no equip- over head got lucky.


----------



## struggle

My grinder is way old but didn't cost a fortune to buy $700 and I have just under $4K into it as it runs now. So pay back was fast on it.

It may be old but the stumps don't know it:hmm3grin2orange:

This was the last one I did (maple) it was a grind and run job. I actually like the grind and haul and fill jobs as they pay a lot better and I get dirt for free currently and have a free dump


----------



## Eccentric

NORMZILLA44 said:


> I agree Shane, be a hard one. We have been lucky to bid grinds in on the tree work. And then rented one, as for us if it had been stumps alone, like you said we could not have covered the rental. I think 300- a day an up here. Some small tree jobs, we have barely made anything as we rented a chipper. I rather we took a hit then the customer so if we had a 600 dollar job, we made 200 or so and worked for it. Chipper here is 375 a day. Randy see what you can do, and maybe drum up some more work like Shane suggested. Then one bid price? Hell I agree too a stump grinder is a very good investment, if we had coin one would be parked in my yard. So happens I made a good friend now who has one. *And now one of my best buddies works at a rental yard and free rentals.* So we have him in on the jobs, and no equip- over head got lucky.



Cool. I have a #### pile of brush to take care of at home, now that we're no longer allowed to burn in this area. Doya think your buddy would hook up your other buddy with a cheap chipper rental???


----------



## NORMZILLA44

Great pics Shane, grinder looks sweet to me! Aaron good to see you, and if you can wait a bit on the brush I should be able to work it out. If nothing else I can maybe get it for 100 bucks, to pay him for the haul, and time. Or we can time it when I get one for a job, and then nothing. We will make it work buddy.


----------



## NHlocal

*Working man.....exhausted.....*



NORMZILLA44 said:


> I agree Shane, be a hard one. We have been lucky to bid grinds in on the tree work. And then rented one, as for us if it had been stumps alone, like you said we could not have covered the rental. I think 300- a day an up here. Some small tree jobs, we have barely made anything as we rented a chipper. I rather we took a hit then the customer so if we had a 600 dollar job, we made 200 or so and worked for it. Chipper here is 375 a day. Randy see what you can do, and maybe drum up some more work like Shane suggested. Then one bid price? Hell I agree too a stump grinder is a very good investment, if we had coin one would be parked in my yard. So happens I made a good friend now who has one. And now one of my best buddies works at a rental yard and free rentals. So we have him in on the jobs, and no equip- over head got lucky.



Hi y'all, another day done for this "working man" and I'll tell ya I am completely exhausted! My whole body hurts, even hurts to breath. But it's all good, finished up the job and the home owner is very happy! Hurtin' like this is a good hurt. :bringit: I'll start cutting at his neighbor's place next Saturday I think, that's the plan. :msp_thumbsup:
Thanks for all the feedback on the stump grinding Shane and Norm. What I was wondering is more along the lines of what to look for or be aware of, general operating and safety procedures. I can rent the "manual" grinder for half day at $76. The stump is Norway Maple, about 24" dia. at ground level. When I cut it flush I only left about an inch above the ground. The lawn is "clean" with just soil around the stump. I will be confirming that there are no rocks before I start grinding. I don't have to fill or get rid of the chips, the home owner is taking care of that himself. :msp_thumbup: Is it possible to get one stump like that ground out in a half day? As I said I've never run a grinder but I've seen it done. The one I watched looked like a "manual" model and it didn't seem to have much trouble grinding, looked like it went through at a steady pace. I'm not looking to make much on the job, if I put $50 in my pocket I'll be very happy. This is going to be a "learning experience" for me more than anything. It will give me a good idea on how to better answer the question the next time it comes up. Thanks again for your help. 
Work safe. ::thumbsup::


----------



## fir

parrisw said:


> Thanks! I can move around better now, but still is some pain, I really just have to watch what I do. Not been working this week, so I've fixed a few chainsaws and a Trimmer that's been sitting there waiting for me. First was a MS360Pro that got crunched by a Backhoe didn't see it, crunched the tank and front handle, amazing that was all, then a 200T just a tune and clean, and a Shindiawa T27 trimmer, and finally got my 075 running better, which I think I'll sell. Had to do a few small jobs, nice to make a few $$$ fixing some easy things, since no money coming in this week.



How about selling the 200t


----------



## parrisw

fir said:


> How about selling the 200t



Not mine to sell. 

However I have one that is like new, maybe 10 tanks of fuel through it, that I could be talked out of for the right price, seeing as how they are not available anymore.


----------



## fir

NHlocal said:


> Shane, I've got one for ya'. A customer I took two trees down for last year asked if I would grind one of his stumps out.
> I'm pretty familiar with running a saw, but I've never run a stump grinder before. Do you have any "words of wisdom", tips? :help:
> We've got a place nearby that rents them out. "Super deluxe" and the "wheeled manual type".



Here we have a little husky stump grinder and charge 250 and up sometimes we rent a the big one and charge a fortune. Is there many people in your area that stump grind. Check that out and charge accordingly.


----------



## struggle

NH on a 24" stump I would have it ground out in 30 minutes or less from start to pulling out the driveway. 

A manual swing unit would take at least twice that I would think or more but I have not used one of those. 

From a safety point I would say never ever use one without doing call before you dig. After that is clear. 

I like to cut into the leading edge of the stump about a 1/3 of the cutting wheel depth and lower my cut as low as I can get the wheel and from there then work into the stump at the same height. If the grinder wheel is big enough you might only have to make one pass if the stump is mostly level to the ground. 

The stump I show above I had to make two passes on to get it down low enough so that once they put dirt back over it grass will grow. 

For safety I put a moving blanket over the entire back of my vehicle as my unit is stays connected to my Tahoe. Blanket $15 at hobo freight...breaking out the rear window wiht unknown object:msp_thumbdn: 

I wear my chaps when grinding as stuff can really fly out from under the machine. In my one picture you see the wheel as I have to replace the missing skirt I tore off:msp_ohmy: I also wear a pro rocman helmet with the screen (thanks Bailey's) and gloves. 

Pretty much basic stuff is to not have anyone near the machine except for you the operator. A customer I told to step way back and he just would not listen and a chunk hit him dead square in the head and then he left and sat on his patio and watched from a distance.

I would check the condition of the teeth on the grinder you rent. If the don't have much of an edge you will be working harder I would guess on grinding if it is manual swing. 

Also spruce/pine trees seem to shred/tear and are much harder to grind out than say a maple of ash tree. I ground out a couple of apple tree stumps and knowing how hard they are I figured they owuld be tough to remove and they were way easier the the spruce /pine trees I have done. Spuce just plain suck unless you have fresh sharp teeth.


----------



## struggle

fir said:


> Here we have a little husky stump grinder and charge 250 and up sometimes we rent a the big one and charge a fortune. Is there many people in your area that stump grind. Check that out and charge accordingly.



You can rent a bandit unit that is manual swing I think for around $125 half day. 

I pretty much charge a minimum of $75 for anyone out of town. In town I do better usually as the people want the stuff hauled and filled. 

So far I have been doing very well with current rate. Some trees I charge more for if they are big maples as they are like grinding out a volcano below the surface as far the the flare is concerned. 

I did bid a stump here in town that was accross from the guy I vought the stump grinder from and the guy gave me some yarn about he was going to ask his kids what they thought about grinding it out.......pretty much I could tell the guy was just lieing. I know more than left and he ran over to the guys house that I bought the stump grinder from and asked him if I was to high and he said my bid was worth every penny I asked for:msp_tongue: Guy never contacted me back which is fien with me. We have few old guys in this town that think they run everyhting including the coffee shop talk. They can kiss my uhm well you know:msp_ohmy:

I will not apologize to those people for my prices. I just tell them they rent them out in Sioux City have at it:biggrinbounce2:


----------



## fir

struggle said:


> You can rent a bandit unit that is manual swing I think for around $125 half day.
> 
> I pretty much charge a minimum of $75 for anyone out of town. In town I do better usually as the people want the stuff hauled and filled.
> 
> So far I have been doing very well with current rate. Some trees I charge more for if they are big maples as they are like grinding out a volcano below the surface as far the the flare is concerned.
> 
> I did bid a stump here in town that was accross from the guy I vought the stump grinder from and the guy gave me some yarn about he was going to ask his kids what they thought about grinding it out.......pretty much I could tell the guy was just lieing. I know more than left and he ran over to the guys house that I bought the stump grinder from and asked him if I was to high and he said my bid was worth every penny I asked for:msp_tongue: Guy never contacted me back which is fien with me. We have few old guys in this town that think they run everyhting including the coffee shop talk. They can kiss my uhm well you know:msp_ohmy:
> 
> I will not apologize to those people for my prices. I just tell them they rent them out in Sioux City have at it:biggrinbounce2:



Here we have one of the only little grinders so we bid high and get it. but ya the cheep old guys wast alot of our time too.


----------



## fir

parrisw said:


> Not mine to sell.
> 
> However I have one that is like new, maybe 10 tanks of fuel through it, that I could be talked out of for the right price, seeing as how they are not available anymore.



The right price would be Your in Vic right?


----------



## fir

Oh ya speaking of the 200t. My work just got the 201t that has been Walkerysed at it cut just as good as the 200. One of the Walker boys showed the saw in action with a 200. 200 one hand 201 in the other and cut at the same time and speed through a fir log. So have no fear. about the socal crapy new 201 they can be fixed. Well off to bed going fishing in the morning


----------



## parrisw

fir said:


> The right price would be Your in Vic right?



Yep, down in Victoria.


----------



## Eccentric

NORMZILLA44 said:


> Great pics Shane, grinder looks sweet to me! Aaron good to see you, and if you can wait a bit on the brush I should be able to work it out. If nothing else I can maybe get it for 100 bucks, to pay him for the haul, and time. Or we can time it when I get one for a job, and then nothing. We will make it work buddy.



Thanks Norm! No big hurry. I'm still pruning and making more brush to chip anyways. Won't need the machine for a while yet.


----------



## parrisw

fir said:


> The right price would be Your in Vic right?



PM sent.


----------



## NHlocal

*Good stuff!*



struggle said:


> NH on a 24" stump I would have it ground out in 30 minutes or less from start to pulling out the driveway.
> 
> A manual swing unit would take at least twice that I would think or more but I have not used one of those.
> 
> From a safety point I would say never ever use one without doing call before you dig. After that is clear.
> 
> I like to cut into the leading edge of the stump about a 1/3 of the cutting wheel depth and lower my cut as low as I can get the wheel and from there then work into the stump at the same height. If the grinder wheel is big enough you might only have to make one pass if the stump is mostly level to the ground.
> 
> The stump I show above I had to make two passes on to get it down low enough so that once they put dirt back over it grass will grow.
> 
> For safety I put a moving blanket over the entire back of my vehicle as my unit is stays connected to my Tahoe. Blanket $15 at hobo freight...breaking out the rear window wiht unknown object:msp_thumbdn:
> 
> I wear my chaps when grinding as stuff can really fly out from under the machine. In my one picture you see the wheel as I have to replace the missing skirt I tore off:msp_ohmy: I also wear a pro rocman helmet with the screen (thanks Bailey's) and gloves.
> 
> Pretty much basic stuff is to not have anyone near the machine except for you the operator. A customer I told to step way back and he just would not listen and a chunk hit him dead square in the head and then he left and sat on his patio and watched from a distance.
> 
> I would check the condition of the teeth on the grinder you rent. If the don't have much of an edge you will be working harder I would guess on grinding if it is manual swing.
> 
> Also spruce/pine trees seem to shred/tear and are much harder to grind out than say a maple of ash tree. I ground out a couple of apple tree stumps and knowing how hard they are I figured they owuld be tough to remove and they were way easier the the spruce /pine trees I have done. Spuce just plain suck unless you have fresh sharp teeth.



Thanks Shane, that's good stuff, exactly the kind of information I'm looking for. :msp_thumbup: 
Ayuh, I would love to get my hands on a piece of equipment like that! :msp_drool: The potential is there 
to pick up some business if I had a grinder. That doesn't exactly fit into the budget right now. :hmm3grin2orange:
Thanks again for all the great info, I'll let you know how it goes. 
Work safe. ::thumbsup::


----------



## NORMZILLA44

Shane very good info indeed. We kind of figured it out, and learned as we went. Taught ourselves, do it like youreself. Found out what works and does not. Sorry Randy that I was not more help, thought it was more the buisness price side you needed info on. You will also see it will be very basic, and you will learn quick, the newer stuff is easier to run. Like Shane said call USA underground, service alert. Especially in city or town.


----------



## NHlocal

NORMZILLA44 said:


> Shane very good info indeed. We kind of figured it out, and learned as we went. Taught ourselves, do it like youreself. Found out what works and does not. Sorry Randy that I was not more help, thought it was more the buisness price side you needed info on. You will also see it will be very basic, and you will learn quick, the newer stuff is easier to run. Like Shane said call USA underground, service alert. Especially in city or town.



Sorry about that Norm, I have a terrible habit of not being clear with some questions I ask, when the response comes back a little off 
from what I "thought" I was asking I have to go back and reread my own question and realize "that's not what I wanted to ask".....
The info you gave actually was helpful, gives me more insight into the "business side" of things. :msp_thumbup: Thanks for the encouragement 
on running the grinder, I'm sure it won't be a problem, I have no reservations with running equipment. I try to be aware of what 
works best with whatever I'm running. Should be able to pick it up quick. When I set a date to do it I'll definitely have the home 
owner call dig safe. :msp_thumbsup: Once again, great information. Thanks Norm! 
Work safe. ::thumbsup::


----------



## struggle

NHlocal said:


> Thanks Shane, that's good stuff, exactly the kind of information I'm looking for. :msp_thumbup:
> Ayuh, I would love to get my hands on a piece of equipment like that! :msp_drool: The potential is there
> to pick up some business if I had a grinder. That doesn't exactly fit into the budget right now. :hmm3grin2orange:
> Thanks again for all the great info, I'll let you know how it goes.
> Work safe. ::thumbsup::



My cost on the grinder just got reduced by another $350 as someone bought the engine on ebay for that The grinder is clearly a perfect companion to doing tree removals. That way a person can bid the job from the first cut allt he way to seeding the spot where the tree was. Also you never realize how many stumps are around until you own one. I am like the coon dog of stumps in our town now. I had to do some walk ups and tell people I had it and every person called me back to remove the stumps so a little door time worked great for me.

I really didn't expect to be that busy with it but then the phone kept ringing and now has been sort of quiet now. I did get a call ytesterday right before supper for two more stumps and have a locate in on the computer for the services on the property.

My intial goal for the total length of the summer was to get enough work to pay for the grinder and it has exceeded that so I am very happy with how it is working. I felt a lot of pressure up front self brought on as I did not feel it right to spend the money on the machine as a gamble as to how well it would work out. 

I would feel diffrerently if I had layed out $10K though on one. 

Good luck on the grindout:cool2:


----------



## NHlocal

struggle said:


> My cost on the grinder just got reduced by another $350 as someone bought the engine on ebay for that The grinder is clearly a perfect companion to doing tree removals. That way a person can bid the job from the first cut allt he way to seeding the spot where the tree was. Also you never realize how many stumps are around until you own one. I am like the coon dog of stumps in our town now. I had to do some walk ups and tell people I had it and every person called me back to remove the stumps so a little door time worked great for me.
> 
> I really didn't expect to be that busy with it but then the phone kept ringing and now has been sort of quiet now. I did get a call ytesterday right before supper for two more stumps and have a locate in on the computer for the services on the property.
> 
> My intial goal for the total length of the summer was to get enough work to pay for the grinder and it has exceeded that so I am very happy with how it is working. I felt a lot of pressure up front self brought on as I did not feel it right to spend the money on the machine as a gamble as to how well it would work out.
> 
> I would feel diffrerently if I had layed out $10K though on one.
> 
> Good luck on the grindout:cool2:



Thanks Shane, I will definitely get pics/video when I do the job. Thanks again for your help! :msp_thumbup:
Work safe. ::thumbsup::


----------



## NORMZILLA44

No worries Randy, I gotcha, and hell sometimes I read stuff wrong LOL! I have to go back and reread my stuff too, thought I was the only one LOL! im excited for ya, on the first stump grind. I agree Shane great investment, if I had cash would defiantly own one for sure. fairly low maintenance to compared to a chipper. Sent Will a pm on facebook a bit ago, asked him how his back was he said alot better. Good news


----------



## NHlocal

NORMZILLA44 said:


> No worries Randy, I gotcha, and hell sometimes I read stuff wrong LOL! I have to go back and reread my stuff too, thought I was the only one LOL! im excited for ya, on the first stump grind. I agree Shane great investment, if I had cash would defiantly own one for sure. fairly low maintenance to compared to a chipper. Sent Will a pm on facebook a bit ago, asked him how his back was he said alot better. Good news



Thanks Norm, I make myself look pretty foolish sometimes, really stick my foot in my mouth. :redface: I think we all do that sooner or later. Ayuh, if my budget allowed it I would invest in one. It's easy to see how it pays to have one in the "tool box" when doing tree work. I plan on getting pics and video on that "first grind". opcorn: Good to hear Will is feeling better.  
Work safe. ::thumbsup::


----------



## fir

ok


----------



## NORMZILLA44

Randy nothing foolish on your end my friend. Man wish my budget would allow alot more tree tools LOL!:cool2:


----------



## NHlocal

*More "tools".....*



NORMZILLA44 said:


> Randy nothing foolish on your end my friend. Man wish my budget would allow alot more tree tools LOL!:cool2:



Good deal Norm, thanks. :msp_thumbsup: I think we would all like to have more tree "tools". :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## parrisw

NORMZILLA44 said:


> No worries Randy, I gotcha, and hell sometimes I read stuff wrong LOL! I have to go back and reread my stuff too, thought I was the only one LOL! im excited for ya, on the first stump grind. I agree Shane great investment, if I had cash would defiantly own one for sure. fairly low maintenance to compared to a chipper. Sent Will a pm on facebook a bit ago, asked him how his back was he said alot better. Good news



Thanks Norm, yup feeling better, not 100% out of the woods yet, hopefully soon, back to work tomorrow.


----------



## NORMZILLA44

Like to say a public thank you, not that you guys don't know what a stand up guy he is. But our good friend Parrisw= Will Heard my 372 muffler broke, and I did not have the cash to get one. He knew I was not looking for a freebey, offered a IOU as later down the road swap, or part replacement. He would not hear of it, and would not even let me get him back on the shipping. I will get ya back Will, anytime anyday!:msp_thumbup: Just came today


----------



## parrisw

NORMZILLA44 said:


> Like to say a public thank you, not that you guys don't know what a stand up guy he is. But our good friend Parrisw= Will Heard my 372 muffler broke, and I did not have the cash to get one. He knew I was not looking for a freebey, offered a IOU as later down the road swap, or part replacement. He would not hear of it, and would not even let me get him back on the shipping. I will get ya back Will, anytime anyday!:msp_thumbup: Just came today



You're welcome Norm. Glad it made it so fast.


----------



## NHlocal

*Muffler.....*



NORMZILLA44 said:


> Like to say a public thank you, not that you guys don't know what a stand up guy he is. But our good friend Parrisw= Will Heard my 372 muffler broke, and I did not have the cash to get one. He knew I was not looking for a freebey, offered a IOU as later down the road swap, or part replacement. He would not hear of it, and would not even let me get him back on the shipping. I will get ya back Will, anytime anyday!:msp_thumbup: Just came today



It's good to have friends Norm, that's a great looking muffler. Is it modded? :msp_confused: How about pics of it installed? :msp_thumbup: Looks like Will took good care of you Norm. :msp_thumbsup:


----------



## NORMZILLA44

Hell yeah he did Randy! Good friend!. No going to do the mod myself, first time:msp_scared: Went to slap it on, and my exaust gasket broke. Fark!! Ran to saw shop none in stock, had to order, man that killed me, something so trivial! I need help my friends, study this picture, we encounter this all the time, phone wire tension in trees we have to cut. I have thought long and hard, and ordered a porta wrap, block, and whoopie slings from Bailey's thanks to my boss, giving me trust always, and thanks to my saw shop who always does the ordering, as we have no account with baielys why I don't know, been trying to get em too. So how would you rig these, want all your opinion's as we have tied off to truck's, loaders etc. To keep the catapult to a minimum, but after you still gotta catapult the line, when you untied the rope. So me thought porta wrap. Ok pics, LOL! more than one. And most times line is closer to the ground. I was thinking PW hooked to truck, and block on the phone line, or maybe no block. Then have a real stout climb line, about 8k tensile.


----------



## parrisw

NORMZILLA44 said:


> Hell yeah he did Randy! Good friend!. No going to do the mod myself, first time:msp_scared: Went to slap it on, and my exaust gasket broke. Fark!! Ran to saw shop none in stock, had to order, man that killed me, something so trivial! I need help my friends, study this picture, we encounter this all the time, phone wire tension in trees we have to cut. I have thought long and hard, and ordered a porta wrap, block, and whoopie slings from Bailey's thanks to my boss, giving me trust always, and thanks to my saw shop who always does the ordering, as we have no account with baielys why I don't know, been trying to get em too. So how would you rig these, want all your opinion's as we have tied off to truck's, loaders etc. To keep the catapult to a minimum, but after you still gotta catapult the line, when you untied the rope. So me thought porta wrap. Ok pics, LOL! more than one. And most times line is closer to the ground. I was thinking PW hooked to truck, and block on the phone line, or maybe no block. Then have a real stout climb line, about 8k tensile.



Yikes!!! Norm, around here hydro would have to get involved with that one, they shouldn't ever let trees grow around lines like that, they sure don't out here.


----------



## NHlocal

*Tension relief.....*



NORMZILLA44 said:


> Hell yeah he did Randy! Good friend!. No going to do the mod myself, first time:msp_scared: Went to slap it on, and my exaust gasket broke. Fark!! Ran to saw shop none in stock, had to order, man that killed me, something so trivial! I need help my friends, study this picture, we encounter this all the time, phone wire tension in trees we have to cut. I have thought long and hard, and ordered a porta wrap, block, and whoopie slings from Bailey's thanks to my boss, giving me trust always, and thanks to my saw shop who always does the ordering, as we have no account with baielys why I don't know, been trying to get em too. So how would you rig these, want all your opinion's as we have tied off to truck's, loaders etc. To keep the catapult to a minimum, but after you still gotta catapult the line, when you untied the rope. So me thought porta wrap. Ok pics, LOL! more than one. And most times line is closer to the ground. I was thinking PW hooked to truck, and block on the phone line, or maybe no block. Then have a real stout climb line, about 8k tensile.


Very nice job on the muffler Will. :msp_thumbup: Love those pics Norm, that's quite a mess! :msp_ohmy: First of all, do they cut the power before your crew goes in to work?! Next, how much "tension" are you talking about, is it within the limits of the gear you're thinking of using? If it is I think you've got a pretty good idea with the porta wrap. Without power in the lines you could rig a block onto the wires, run the rope to the PW, anchor the PW on a truck, tree, etc, and easily release tension out of the wires, retrieve the block out of the wires and you're good to go. That would work. :msp_thumbup: 
I'll be starting to cut on a new job this Saturday, couple of pines and an oak. My son is coming home from college tonight so I'll recruit him to help me out. :hmm3grin2orange: Pics and video for sure! 
Work safe!!! :msp_thumbsup:


----------



## Brian13

Wow Norm!! That looks like one hell of a puzzle. Is that storm damage or just long overdue for some trimming? I would think the power company would be willing to drop the lines to take the tension off the lines. Looks very sketchy at best. Be careful what ever you do. Well I spent my day in a lift trimming palm trees. Not glamorous by any means, in fact it kind of sucked LOL. But you cant do tree work in Florida without palm trees. On the bright side, I got to play with a genie lift and those are fun. Still have to sort out the tuning on my 200t, wants to die coming out of the cut. Been trying to get it right, havnt got it dialed in yet.


----------



## NHlocal

*I feel your pain.....*



Brian13 said:


> Wow Norm!! That looks like one hell of a puzzle. Is that storm damage or just long overdue for some trimming? I would think the power company would be willing to drop the lines to take the tension off the lines. Looks very sketchy at best. Be careful what ever you do. Well I spent my day in a lift trimming palm trees. Not glamorous by any means, in fact it kind of sucked LOL. But you cant do tree work in Florida without palm trees. On the bright side, I got to play with a genie lift and those are fun. Still have to sort out the tuning on my 200t, wants to die coming out of the cut. Been trying to get it right, havnt got it dialed in yet.


Hey Brian, I feel your pain, I have an MS260pro that I thought I had "fixed". ( found a small leak in the fly wheel side bearing seal and replaced it ) The saw still acts sluggish to carb adjustments. H, L, and idle screw, maybe I need a carb kit? :dunno: Remember, tree work isn't all "glamorous", there's a whole lot of tree work that ain't glamorous at all. But I still love it. :bringit: Stay with it Brian, there's something good to be learned in every part of tree work. :hmm3grin2orange: 
Work safe. :msp_thumbsup:


----------



## NORMZILLA44

Thanks for the replies, sso far muffler has baffle drilled out like Will suggested, and then drilled a exhaust outlet, to match other side. The additiond of the other stock, deflector seemed like more trouble then worth, as I do not have one. Also would have to weld or braze. This way just have to ad a nipple to that one side, and maybe think of spark screens. But she is on the road thanks to Will, be cutting Saturday with it. And good point Will most areas here trees don't get in wires either, but some areas we have they do. That is one I posted you guys saw, came down in a storm a few months ago, was away from wires but fell into them, and brought them down. That is our worst case scenario as bad as it get's. No we do not do powered lines Randy, if live we have to wait on PG&E to deenergize. The trouble with the tension is always phone or cable. And we are on the same page in thinking, rigging PW to the truck, and rope. Then block and sling to the cable. And the manlift is my saw truck, and will be what we rig from, so block retrieval no issue. Yep Palms are sweet to look at ####ty to cut! Hang in there Brian you can do it!


----------



## NORMZILLA44

All week in the heat, and allergies taking a toll, hard week Im worn out. Glad Im on 4-10'S and off tomorrow, will have to get a second wind for Saturday cutting.


----------



## parrisw

Nice pics norm. Working hard.


----------



## NHlocal

*Saturday cutting.....*



NORMZILLA44 said:


> All week in the heat, and allergies taking a toll, hard week Im worn out. Glad Im on 4-10'S and off tomorrow, will have to get a second wind for Saturday cutting.



I hear ya' Norm, get some rest. It's good to take a break to recover. I'll have to find my second wind after I get out of work Saturday am. The shop has us working M-F with O/T in the am and Saturday am, we're busy which is a good thing.  Doesn't leave much time for cutting but that's OK, I just have to get a little creative with my schedule. :bringit: Nice pics Norm, I'll be getting some when I cut this Saturday. I recruited my son to help, he just got home from his sophomore year in college on Wednesday night.  Rest up and be sharp for Saturday cutting. 

Work safe. :msp_thumbsup:


----------



## NORMZILLA44

Thanks fellas. Funny how adding allergies to the mix, really takes your energy at the end of the day. Been taking honey, for last year plus. Weaned me of my allergy medicine, but last couple days of cutting, been around mowing, tall grass, and these live Oaks are killin me. Never realized must be a ton of pollen in the leaves. By the way my fellow tree work and rigging friends, I am curious on everyone's favorite knot to use. And your favorite hitch? For me the Anchor bend. For hitch Timber hitch.


----------



## Eccentric

NORMZILLA44 said:


> Thanks fellas. Funny how adding allergies to the mix, really takes your energy at the end of the day. Been taking honey, for last year plus. Weaned me of my allergy medicine, but last couple days of cutting, been around mowing, tall grass, and these live Oaks are killin me. Never realized must be a ton of pollen in the leaves. By the way my fellow tree work and rigging friends, I am curious on everyone's favorite knot to use. And your favorite hitch? For me the Anchor bend. For hitch Timber hitch.



This is high pollen time for the Oaks here my friend. The news people on the TV and radio have been talking about it every day for a couple weeks. A couple weeks ago when Dave, Bruce, Tyler, and I were cutting those oaks and madrones in that state park in Napa, I was really feeling the affects of the pollen. Picked up a little bit of poison Oak then too. We were swimming in the stuff, and there were vines of it running up the trees. For me it was just some patches of rash that was like a bunch of pimples. No itching. They're slowly going away. On my neck and back/shoulder. Not bad though. I'd washed pretty well (twice) with that Technu anti poison oak/ivy stuff. I usually don't get it at all. Must've been because I'd SAID that I never get the damn stuff......


----------



## NHlocal

*Allergies.....*



NORMZILLA44 said:


> Thanks fellas. Funny how adding allergies to the mix, really takes your energy at the end of the day. Been taking honey, for last year plus. Weaned me of my allergy medicine, but last couple days of cutting, been around mowing, tall grass, and these live Oaks are killin me. Never realized must be a ton of pollen in the leaves. By the way my fellow tree work and rigging friends, I am curious on everyone's favorite knot to use. And your favorite hitch? For me the Anchor bend. For hitch Timber hitch.



Hey Norm, I don't have allergies but my wife has 'em pretty bad. This time of year she suffers quite a bit. I'm very thankful I'm not allergic to much of anything, except poison ivy. Ayuh, I see what my wife goes through and I am very sympathetic to all those who have them. I really don't have a lot of experience with rigging other than the limbs and tops that I have to ease down. I'll natural crotch 'em and tie off the limb with a clove hitch, works real nice and oh so simple.  When I tie in to my climbing saddle I like to use the bunt line knot. It's compact and it cinches down tight on the 'biner(and it's easy to untie). I have used the timber hitch to rig to a tree a few times. I'm trying to buy some rigging gear as I'm able to afford it, little by little. I'll be cutting tomorrow afternoon, planning on pics and video. :msp_thumbup: 
Work safe. :msp_thumbsup:


----------



## NORMZILLA44

Good to see you Aaron, and wish I could have been there to help. Been buried trying to get caught up, always the wind up for the ranches. Randy thanks for the sympathy, and yeah they suck, but the honey has done so much to help. I live in one county, and work in another. Some weeds and grass vary so I take local honey from each county. Cut my allergies 75 percent I bet. So I am loaded for battle worked on saws all day ready to rip! Jeanies brother needed wood, and we always have trees that came down to clear, so be him his wife, and two little boys. Jeanie, Parmeter, Bob, our friend Chris, and me sausage, hot dogs, and fish to bbq! Pics, first stop this am Jeanies dads, to put a nipple on the second port I drilled on the muffler from Will. Just a threaded nipple it threaded in a bit, and brazed one side it's sealed all the way. I am just hoping it holds, and does not vibrate loose. Two guys in Pic Jeanie's dad Frank, and brother Clyde guys are always there to help no matter what. My old wood cutting partners, miss cutting with em.


----------



## parrisw

Looks like you're missing the two brace bolts that go into the muffler Norm, pretty important. Really helps support the muffler, so it wont break.


----------



## NORMZILLA44

Thanks good eye my friend. They are in now, went to hardware store after, I recently realized this. Did not notice or pay attention before, maybe I saw and did not think they were important. But bet that's why the last one broke. You are right very important. I can't believe you caught that not even a good pic. Eagle eye


----------



## parrisw

NORMZILLA44 said:


> Thanks good eye my friend. They are in now, went to hardware store after, I recently realized this. Did not notice or pay attention before, maybe I saw and did not think they were important. But bet that's why the last one broke. You are right very important. I can't believe you caught that not even a good pic. Eagle eye



Cool, happy cutting.


----------



## Joe46

Working on firewood. Have to noodle big fir rounds, so I broke out a few saws: 670S Jonsered, 930 Jonsered, 480CD Husky, 394 Husky, and finally a 281 Husky. Sorry no pics. You'll just have to believe this honest face:msp_mellow::smile2:


----------



## NORMZILLA44

Thanks Will, and Joe. Joe nice line up of saws dude!


----------



## NORMZILLA44

More pics


----------



## NHlocal

*Saturday afternoon cutting.....*

Hey Norm, had a beautiful day for cutting, although the wind was gusting heavy at times. Hope you had a good day also, I see from your pics you were geared up and ready to go. How'd the muffler work out for ya'? Here's a teaser pic, I'm in there somewhere(not in the shed:hmm3grin2orangelook close, body hurts, need sleep, I'll post more.....zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## NORMZILLA44

Awesome Randy, nice picture. Yeah tired myself! Muffler is good, today it was the 660, 2101 show!


----------



## Eccentric

*Here's what I was doing Saturday Norm.*

http://www.arboristsite.com/stickies/101147-319.htm#post3653687

Not quite done. Gotta chase down a throttle trigger or a complete rear handle/carb box assembly...:bang:


----------



## NHlocal

*Good day for cutting.....*



NORMZILLA44 said:


> Awesome Randy, nice picture. Yeah tired myself! Muffler is good, today it was the 660, 2101 show!



Nice pics Norm, looks like you had a good crew helping you out. :msp_thumbup: Always good to have a few extra hands in there, makes the work go so much easier! Looks like you had a good day to cut. Great day to cut here, wall to wall sunshine. I really couldn't have asked for the tree to come down any better, even with the off and on wind gusts (I will admit the wind made me nervous) it came down exactly the way I wanted it.  Still have two more trees to take down at that home, an Oak, and a Hemlock. The Hemlock is small to medium. It's right on the edge of the lawn and it also has a slight lean towards the lawn. At the very least I will have put a pull rope on it. The Oak is also on the edge of the lawn, but that one is a whole different situation. It's about 80ft tall with what looks like an old lightning strike that runs almost the entire length of the trunk. The tree seems to check out OK to be in good enough condition to climb, but I will definitely use a little extra caution when I take it down. It has a fairly large crown with limbs overhanging the lawn so I will have to do some rigging on at least 2 or 3 of the larger limbs. Ayuh, just a few of the decisions that need to be made during the week for the "working man". :bringit: 



Here's the Oak.....








Getting ready to top the Pine.....








Down and done, right on the spot I was aiming for.....








.....I'll post the video as soon as I can put it all together and upload it..... 

Work safe. :msp_thumbsup:


----------



## Joe46

NORMZILLA44 said:


> More pics



Nice work Norm! Man that 2100/2101 looks like it just came off the showroom floor. Props Bud!


----------



## NORMZILLA44

Awesome Aaron, thing is looking good! Great! At least John is getting better now with saw maintenance. He got jeaulous seeing my saws all the time. Randy thanks and nice job buddy! Nice stump, 385! Nice square corners, and holding wood. Level stump awesome!


----------



## NORMZILLA44

Thanks Joe! I love it, and in person it has a bend on the handle, slight fade in plastic, minor stuff over all clean, and low hour. But in the pics it looks new LOL!


----------



## Brian13

Looks like everybody has been busy! Norm hope you get those allergies under control. Working when you feel like crap sucks, even playing sucks when you dont feel good. For favorite knot, I like the running bowline. Easy to tie and easy to untie, and dosnt lock up on heavy loads. For termination, I use the fishermans knot, if used on a biner you can pull the biner out and pull the knot out with little fuss. As for hitch, I like the distel for my friction hitch, other than that I dont use many others except for the clove. Randy, looks like you have enough to keep you busy for a bit. I know what your saying about the wind, and it seems being on the down wind side makes me more nervous than upwind or off to the side LOL. Aaron, looks like you have a nice project going. Its been awhile since I have been able to get in the garage for play. Pretty much all projects have been a an almost standstill. Hope it dosnt give you a whole lot of grief.


----------



## Eccentric

Norm I've got some great news for John P. A fellow Homelite nut is sending me a good used carb box/rear handle assembly for John's saw. Should be up and running soon! Will you please give him an update for me?


----------



## NORMZILLA44

Thanks for the hello, Brian yeah feeling better thank you! Aaron that is great, and will update him right now, thank you!


----------



## NHlocal

Brian13 said:


> Looks like everybody has been busy! Norm hope you get those allergies under control. Working when you feel like crap sucks, even playing sucks when you dont feel good. For favorite knot, I like the running bowline. Easy to tie and easy to untie, and dosnt lock up on heavy loads. For termination, I use the fishermans knot, if used on a biner you can pull the biner out and pull the knot out with little fuss. As for hitch, I like the distel for my friction hitch, other than that I dont use many others except for the clove. Randy, looks like you have enough to keep you busy for a bit. I know what your saying about the wind, and it seems being on the down wind side makes me more nervous than upwind or off to the side LOL. Aaron, looks like you have a nice project going. Its been awhile since I have been able to get in the garage for play. Pretty much all projects have been a an almost standstill. Hope it dosnt give you a whole lot of grief.



Ayuh, Brian you're right about the wind, for me it was "slightly" in my favor as far as topping and dropping goes. But I will say being 90ft up a tree with the wind gusting did make me a little nervous. :msp_ohmy: I limbed the back side to put as much weight as possible on the front side, even laid some of the branches I cut off the back into the limbs on the front. The truth is, the "safest" thing to do would have been to bail out of the tree and come back on a "calm" day and take it down. I gave it serious thought a couple of times when I was in the top of the tree. :msp_scared: The wind was going from calm to hard gusts with a pretty good window during the calm. It was the top that had me second guessing myself. In times like that it comes down to what your experience tells you along with what you're seeing and feeling right in front of you. It's a judgement call. I was confident it would fall right with no wind so I waited for the calm and cut it. Prayer answered, it fell exactly as I wanted it to! :biggrinbounce2: 

That new climbing saddle is very nice.  I've never used any of the other good saddles so I can't compare but, compared to the Petzl Navaho this thing is a Cadillac. Very comfortable and seems to have adjustments in all the right places. As I put more climb time in it I'll update you with a more detailed review. :msp_thumbup: Ayuh, I've got enough "part time" work to keep me going for awhile. :hmm3grin2orange:
Work safe. :msp_thumbsup:


----------



## NORMZILLA44

Good post Randy, and while reading I was thinking the same thing, judgement call. And you did right. We have been there, and not always been lucky with wind. Smart to leave the off side limb heavy like you did. Not bad to wedge em too if needed. Some like the redwood two weeks ago we had to rope, and pull, not because of wind, but had to get it out past some long limbs. Randy the more I hear, and see of your work, the more improvements I have seen, you are doing great!


----------



## NHlocal

*..."ultimate goal"...*



NORMZILLA44 said:


> Good post Randy, and while reading I was thinking the same thing, judgement call. And you did right. We have been there, and not always been lucky with wind. Smart to leave the off side limb heavy like you did. Not bad to wedge em too if needed. Some like the redwood two weeks ago we had to rope, and pull, not because of wind, but had to get it out past some long limbs. Randy the more I hear, and see of your work, the more improvements I have seen, you are doing great!



Thanks Norm, I appreciate that. My "ultimate goal" (if I think of it as having a goal) is to go and be able to evaluate a "job" without second guessing myself, whether it be pruning, hazardous take down, grinding a stump, or just recommending to the home owner what tree to plant. I understand there are always going to be unforeseen/uncontrollable conditions, like wind, rain, hidden defects, etc., but I'm talking about knowing the type of tree and having the experience to be able to go and evaluate every job with a fair amount of confidence. Know what I mean?  Just want to be good at what I do.  By the way Norm, I did put a couple wedges in the back cut right before I dropped it. :hmm3grin2orange: 
Work safe. :msp_thumbsup:


----------



## NHlocal

*Saturday afternoon cutting.....*

.....OK Norm, I got it edited and uploaded. Take a look and tell me what you see, and anyone else for that matter. This is how I'm learning, by constructive (I hope) criticism, or by getting blasted. Either way I'll learn something from it. I want to improve every time I go out, if that's possible? I was way off on matching the two cuts for the face, :msp_confused: instead of butchering it more I just busted it out where the cuts "should have" met. Kinda weird cause I don't usually have too much trouble with the face cut.....? Seemed to work out OK, it hinged over and "bulls eyed" the spot I wanted to hit. My son just got back from college last Wednesday and he was helping me out. I was teaching / showing him what to look for when felling a tree, lean, space available, wind, basically how to get it to go where you want it to go and why. Needless to say he was impressed when it dropped right on the spot. :hmm3grin2orange: 
Hope work is going good for ya, and your allergies aren't knocking you down too much. 
Work safe. :msp_thumbsup:


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9CO41TImueQ


----------



## homelitejim

All I can say is they don't pay you guys near enough for what you do. The face cut looked like a humbolt, I will have to learn that one as I usually use a dutchman.


----------



## struggle

I have been MIA here. Nothign new to report. Just some stumps here and there and a few little tree jobs nothing worth while to post. 

I do need some advice though as I have a harness old linemans and nice climbing spikes for shallow bark. My question is I need a rope like posted in the video that you can adjust on the fly as you climb as a linemans harness belt is not easily adjusted as it uses a buckle system since poles after so far up don't narrow quite as fast as a tree can change in a few feet. 

What do I need to look for on that. Would be best to have a two rope system for going over branches so I am always roped around the tree as well for safety.


----------



## NORMZILLA44

Randy awesome post's, my vid player is not up to par lately. Shiat!!!!!!!!!!!!! Can't play your video, hey we all get a face like that. Did one today in front of CDF cutters, who the Captain froze up on some easy trees, and I had to rescue them. Laid four down in about 4.5 minutes. Last one face was a little less pretty, could not get an angle, steep bank and slipping. Jim good stuff, Shane been MIA too, as Jim knows fighting a battle on another site, something dear to my heart. Shane Parmeter uses a prusik type I think on his climb line, and we got one for Jesus from Bailey's. The cam lock adjsuter type, almost automatic, working good so far. Getting around some trees is tough, that redwood parmeter was in the other day, alot of limbs to fight, and sometimes flipping that line without a tie off. He is always tied off when he can, but not always easy when moving up a tree. Check baley's for lines, and also Sherril tree, they explain alot on rigging, and tying off, lines and knots. I always save ther catalogs, because they, share alot of tips and tricks. The best book ever written for tree work, is the fundamentals of general tree work, it shows everything you will ever encounter, and more.


----------



## NHlocal

homelitejim said:


> All I can say is they don't pay you guys near enough for what you do. The face cut looked like a humbolt, I will have to learn that one as I usually use a dutchman.



.....OK Jim, I'm going to throw myself under the bus again (wait, I think I just did:msp_confused. I'll be the first to admit I've got a lot to learn about all areas of tree work, especially names of cuts. I thought a Humboldt was having the angle cut of the face pointed down (on the stump side)? I also thought a Dutchman was when you cut through the back of part of the face cut (leaving no hinge wood when you make your back cut)? Go ahead take your wacks, I should know this stuff by now. :bang:.....


----------



## NHlocal

homelitejim said:


> All I can say is they don't pay you guys near enough for what you do. The face cut looked like a humbolt, I will have to learn that one as I usually use a dutchman.



WAIT A MINUTE!!!!! People get paid for doing this?!?:hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## NHlocal

struggle said:


> I have been MIA here. Nothign new to report. Just some stumps here and there and a few little tree jobs nothing worth while to post.
> 
> I do need some advice though as I have a harness old linemans and nice climbing spikes for shallow bark. My question is I need a rope like posted in the video that you can adjust on the fly as you climb as a linemans harness belt is not easily adjusted as it uses a buckle system since poles after so far up don't narrow quite as fast as a tree can change in a few feet.
> 
> What do I need to look for on that. Would be best to have a two rope system for going over branches so I am always roped around the tree as well for safety.



Shane, I use a modified prusik. When I bought the flip line I used the rope grab that came with it, it worked great except, when it's under load you can't release it. You must relieve/release the load on the flip line before you can release the rope grab. Now I use a modified prusik friction hitch. I only have trouble with it when I get pitch on my flip line. :msp_thumbup: Also, I use the end of my climb line as my second tag/flip line to get around branches and when I advance my climb line.  
Work safe. :msp_thumbsup:


----------



## NHlocal

NORMZILLA44 said:


> Randy awesome post's, my vid player is not up to par lately. Shiat!!!!!!!!!!!!! Can't play your video, hey we all get a face like that. Did one today in front of CDF cutters, who the Captain froze up on some easy trees, and I had to rescue them. Laid four down in about 4.5 minutes. Last one face was a little less pretty, could not get an angle, steep bank and slipping. Jim good stuff, Shane been MIA too, as Jim knows fighting a battle on another site, something dear to my heart. Shane Parmeter uses a prusik type I think on his climb line, and we got one for Jesus from Bailey's. The cam lock adjsuter type, almost automatic, working good so far. Getting around some trees is tough, that redwood parmeter was in the other day, alot of limbs to fight, and sometimes flipping that line without a tie off. He is always tied off when he can, but not always easy when moving up a tree. Check baley's for lines, and also Sherril tree, they explain alot on rigging, and tying off, lines and knots. I always save ther catalogs, because they, share alot of tips and tricks. The best book ever written for tree work, is the fundamentals of general tree work, it shows everything you will ever encounter, and more.



Thanks Norm, good to hear from ya' again. I have the Fundamentals of General Tree Work, it's loaded with great information, just like you said. It's a good read. Hope everything works out for you with whats going on, tough to work with other things on your mind. 
Work safe! :msp_thumbsup:


----------



## Brian13

struggle said:


> I have been MIA here. Nothign new to report. Just some stumps here and there and a few little tree jobs nothing worth while to post.
> 
> I do need some advice though as I have a harness old linemans and nice climbing spikes for shallow bark. My question is I need a rope like posted in the video that you can adjust on the fly as you climb as a linemans harness belt is not easily adjusted as it uses a buckle system since poles after so far up don't narrow quite as fast as a tree can change in a few feet.
> 
> What do I need to look for on that. Would be best to have a two rope system for going over branches so I am always roped around the tree as well for safety.



I have and use both wirecore with a rope grab and a rope with prussic for lanyards. They both have there advantages. I dont really like the way the rope grab adjusts and without a twisted cleavis it always seems to be twisted the wrong way. I really like how the prussic adjust on the rope lanyard and I like how I can throw it around a branch and have it swing back to me, but I have to be a lot more cautious with my had saw. Its just that much more rope I have to watch out for. The wirecore I dont have to worry about nicking it with my hand saw, and I think its easier to flip up the tree. So for me its about six and one half dozen on witch one I prefer. Here is a pic of the two I have, hope it helps.













NHlocal said:


> .....OK Jim, I'm going to throw myself under the bus again (wait, I think I just did:msp_confused. I'll be the first to admit I've got a lot to learn about all areas of tree work, especially names of cuts. I thought a Humboldt was having the angle cut of the face pointed down (on the stump side)? I also thought a Dutchman was when you cut through the back of part of the face cut (leaving no hinge wood when you make your back cut)? Go ahead take your wacks, I should know this stuff by now. :bang:.....



Your right about the dutchman and humbolt. According to Jerry Baranek the way you finished your face cut is the best way to fix miss matched cuts. It actually looked like a block face cut, which if I understand it right gives it a more flexible hinge and will hold it to the stump a little longer and keep it on track. To me it looked like your face cut came out fine. I do have one question though, how come your dont limb the tree on your way up? I have always been told you want everything below you clear so it dosnt deflect or get hung up on the way down. Im not saying your wrong, just wondering why you did it that way. I have a ton yet to learn myself, I still require strict supervision LOL.


----------



## NHlocal

Brian13 said:


> Your right about the dutchman and humbolt. According to Jerry Baranek the way you finished your face cut is the best way to fix miss matched cuts. It actually looked like a block face cut, which if I understand it right gives it a more flexible hinge and will hold it to the stump a little longer and keep it on track. To me it looked like your face cut came out fine. I do have one question though, how come your dont limb the tree on your way up? I have always been told you want everything below you clear so it dosnt deflect or get hung up on the way down. Im not saying your wrong, just wondering why you did it that way. I have a ton yet to learn myself, I still require strict supervision LOL.



Ayuh, I just took a quick look in "The Fundamentals of General Tree Work". I had forgotten how much information was in that book. I'm over due for a reread.  I limbed the tree only on the back side and left all the limbs on front side to get as much weight as possible onto the front side. The tree had a slight bow in the trunk that made it a bit of a challenge to read the lean. It seemed to have a "slight" lean in my favor. The wind was also blowing from hard gusts down to almost calm. Both good reasons to take extra care to get this tree on the ground safely. I needed to top the tree to cause as little damage to the surrounding trees as possible and to fit it into the available drop zone. When I limbed the top I also stacked some of the limbs I cut onto the limbs on the front to put as much weight in my favor as possible. The wind was gusting so hard I nearly bailed out of the tree twice to come back and take it on a calm day. I knew I could drop it if it was calm. I was confident the calm between the gusts was long enough to safely drop it. I couldn't have asked for it to go any better.  If you watch the Working Climber DVD series Gerry Beranek teaches how to "switch the favor" of a tree by cutting limbs from the back side and stacking them in the limbs on the front. Another great source of information. :msp_thumbup: Watch the DVD and read the book if you're able. 

Work safe. :msp_thumbsup:


----------



## struggle

Brian do you use both those at in the sense you carry one with you as say you climb so high and need to bring your line over a branch you don't want to cut and then use the other line to go over said branch clip in and then remove the other line until you meet you next obstical?

I am going to look into this book you guys mentioned. Most of anything I would climb would be for tree removal near structures. I am to big to be climbing of much for tree trimming so it will pretty much be straigth up top and section coming down. 

Tomorrow I have a maybe 40' max spruce tree to take down and wind is going to be south at 30mph ( in my favor as the top needs to go to the north. The tree is somewhat protected from the wind so I will drop branches as I go up and then top it and come back down so I should not need to cross branches but if I should then I would need soem type of secondary safety line. 

I am not really up to understanding the exact terms you use though as I have not been around climbers using the terms like I know you guys understand. 

Keep in mind I am using lineman stuff in the safest manner ( if I thought for a moment I was in danger I would not be doing this) possible but my bigest hold back time wise is not having the abillity to adjust for trunk size as I go up or down any great distance. I watched a Petzl video linked from Baileys and that system looks slick but the price is up there.

My biggest concern is that one would lean back and not be latched in and the need for two lines seems of the most importance.


----------



## 2yb3

I am only supposed to buck and cut small crap for now, well partner/ coworker gave me a few trees to try, watched my cuts, walked away after and said keep going. He said he doesn't have to worry about me, im not gonna go into any crazy stuff or fall something im uncomftorable with. anyways got to do a few boundarys/ LOS (lines of sight) some good sized pine and spruce in here. 

looking towards the road start of line 








haha swedish saws and german axes, nothing better 




access road boundary


----------



## NORMZILLA44

2yb3 said:


> I am only supposed to buck and cut small crap for now, well partner/ coworker gave me a few trees to try, watched my cuts, walked away after and said keep going. He said he doesn't have to worry about me, im not gonna go into any crazy stuff or fall something im uncomftorable with. anyways got to do a few boundarys/ LOS (lines of sight) some good sized pine and spruce in here.
> 
> looking towards the road start of line
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> haha swedish saws and german axes, nothing better
> 
> 
> 
> 
> access road boundary


 Welcome my brother! Glad to meet you, and nice pics, and Ax. Brian, Randy and Shane hello as always:msp_thumbup: Yeah that book is the holy grail, and Beranek is one of the best, ever if you ask me. He's my hero, love to meet him, and shake hands. He was doing tree work, when tree work wasn't cool. Guy is great:msp_thumbsup: I mostly use the Humbolt, at times conventional. Block out was very common for redwoods here. Minimized breakage, and best steering. Like you say Brian on the stump longer. Dutchman is alterations in the face, manipulating holding wood as well. Kerf, Step, Swing, and I think now walking or soft dutcmen, refers to swing maybe. Not an expert on Dutchmans, but do play with em, and fascinated by them. The swing, and soft have similar effect I believ, but a little different method to my knowledge. Jim may refer to a nickname, not sure like here when I was young, the Humbolt was refered to by some, as the west coast face, or style.


----------



## 2yb3

why thank you norm  i got a really nice spruce down at the end of the day today, partner came up the line as i was putting in wedges, gave me a thumbs up, saying was a nice fall and my best stump of the day, she ate my 18 bar this spruce. Hands down the most fun I have had in a long time, just straight cutting pine and spruce. so fun to have the tree go where you want it and have a good stump. anyways night, take i easy. got about 600m to a km and a bit to cut tomorrow.


----------



## NHlocal

2yb3 said:


> why thank you norm  i got a really nice spruce down at the end of the day today, partner came up the line as i was putting in wedges, gave me a thumbs up, saying was a nice fall and my best stump of the day, she ate my 18 bar this spruce. Hands down the most fun I have had in a long time, just straight cutting pine and spruce. so fun to have the tree go where you want it and have a good stump. anyways night, take i easy. got about 600m to a km and a bit to cut tomorrow.



2yb3 welcome,  good to have another fellow sawyer posting on the thread. Looks like you've got a bit of work ahead of you.  
Great pics, look forward to seeing more. :Eye::Eye:opcorn: 
Work safe. :msp_thumbsup:


----------



## NHlocal

NORMZILLA44 said:


> Welcome my brother! Glad to meet you, and nice pics, and Ax. Brian, Randy and Shane hello as always:msp_thumbup: Yeah that book is the holy grail, and Beranek is one of the best, ever if you ask me. He's my hero, love to meet him, and shake hands. He was doing tree work, when tree work wasn't cool. Guy is great:msp_thumbsup: I mostly use the Humbolt, at times conventional. Block out was very common for redwoods here. Minimized breakage, and best steering. Like you say Brian on the stump longer. Dutchman is alterations in the face, manipulating holding wood as well. Kerf, Step, Swing, and I think now walking or soft dutcmen, refers to swing maybe. Not an expert on Dutchmans, but do play with em, and fascinated by them. The swing, and soft have similar effect I believ, but a little different method to my knowledge. Jim may refer to a nickname, not sure like here when I was young, the Humbolt was refered to by some, as the west coast face, or style.



Ayuh, Norm that is a good book to learn from. Have you seen any of his DVDs?, good stuff. most of what I know came from him. It's getting "late", gotta get the coffee going and get to work.....:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## NORMZILLA44

2yb3 said:


> why thank you norm  i got a really nice spruce down at the end of the day today, partner came up the line as i was putting in wedges, gave me a thumbs up, saying was a nice fall and my best stump of the day, she ate my 18 bar this spruce. Hands down the most fun I have had in a long time, just straight cutting pine and spruce. so fun to have the tree go where you want it and have a good stump. anyways night, take i easy. got about 600m to a km and a bit to cut tomorrow.


 Anytime my friend Does sound like fun for sure too. Randy no never seen the dvd's I will have to get them. We are headed out in the am, to take down, well fall two oaks.


----------



## 2yb3

NHlocal said:


> 2yb3 welcome,  good to have another fellow sawyer posting on the thread. Looks like you've got a bit of work ahead of you.
> Great pics, look forward to seeing more. :Eye::Eye:opcorn:
> Work safe. :msp_thumbsup:



thanks not a sawyer yet lol, this is just a rare perk of the job, we rarely get to saw nice stuff like this or saw often really. But all the crap jobs and bs with work is worth it for just a few days of straight cutting out of a month. Today near the end of the day, partner radios from truck to finish where i am at, i radio back "can you see me, well look at that big ****er behind me hes on line, im right here at him, can i drop it then pack up" and well my partner is also close to my family, and i have this girl on the go to say, well i wont tell him or family her name or anything about her yet, well that bastard blackmails me says "her name, or no cutting at all" damn bastard, I ended up giving in. my one weakness and he knows it now.
edit- lol didnt get near the 600m mark (600m total including what got done today which was not very much lol) today lol tomrow should be smoother
i didn't get a pic of it before i dropped it, will grab some pics tomorow of it lying down, stump pic doesn't do it justice. partner ended up walking down the line to watch me fall this, looks at the tree, looks at my 357 with 18" B&C its like 4 inches short lol he gets a grin and asks "wana test out the new saw?" he just bought a 576xpg 26" bar yesterday, dropped a small pine and that was it so far, lol i grab the 576, so nice. the spruce takes the whole bar minus a couple inches, ended up dropping her where i wanted, left a tad too much holding wood when i started wedging, had to end up giving it a trim to the back cut and away she went. cheap wedges. the sound she made when she came down was so nice. easily 40+m tree, looks small in pic but a good sized spruce (considering we are between the prairies of grand prairie and edmonton)


----------



## Brian13

NHlocal said:


> Ayuh, I just took a quick look in "The Fundamentals of General Tree Work". I had forgotten how much information was in that book. I'm over due for a reread.  I limbed the tree only on the back side and left all the limbs on front side to get as much weight as possible onto the front side. The tree had a slight bow in the trunk that made it a bit of a challenge to read the lean. It seemed to have a "slight" lean in my favor. The wind was also blowing from hard gusts down to almost calm. Both good reasons to take extra care to get this tree on the ground safely. I needed to top the tree to cause as little damage to the surrounding trees as possible and to fit it into the available drop zone. When I limbed the top I also stacked some of the limbs I cut onto the limbs on the front to put as much weight in my favor as possible. The wind was gusting so hard I nearly bailed out of the tree twice to come back and take it on a calm day. I knew I could drop it if it was calm. I was confident the calm between the gusts was long enough to safely drop it. I couldn't have asked for it to go any better.  If you watch the Working Climber DVD series Gerry Beranek teaches how to "switch the favor" of a tree by cutting limbs from the back side and stacking them in the limbs on the front. Another great source of information. :msp_thumbup: Watch the DVD and read the book if you're able.
> 
> Work safe. :msp_thumbsup:



I have the Working Climber I and II, very good videos. Very good to have the visual with the Fundamentals of General Tree Work. Seems like they go together. Time to watch them again, but the wife really hates them:hmm3grin2orange:. I know what your saying on changing the favor, but it looked like you left all the branches down below your top. That is what I was wondering about. 



struggle said:


> Brian do you use both those at in the sense you carry one with you as say you climb so high and need to bring your line over a branch you don't want to cut and then use the other line to go over said branch clip in and then remove the other line until you meet you next obstical?
> 
> I am going to look into this book you guys mentioned. Most of anything I would climb would be for tree removal near structures. I am to big to be climbing of much for tree trimming so it will pretty much be straigth up top and section coming down.
> 
> Tomorrow I have a maybe 40' max spruce tree to take down and wind is going to be south at 30mph ( in my favor as the top needs to go to the north. The tree is somewhat protected from the wind so I will drop branches as I go up and then top it and come back down so I should not need to cross branches but if I should then I would need soem type of secondary safety line.
> 
> I am not really up to understanding the exact terms you use though as I have not been around climbers using the terms like I know you guys understand.
> 
> Keep in mind I am using lineman stuff in the safest manner ( if I thought for a moment I was in danger I would not be doing this) possible but my bigest hold back time wise is not having the abillity to adjust for trunk size as I go up or down any great distance. I watched a Petzl video linked from Baileys and that system looks slick but the price is up there.
> 
> My biggest concern is that one would lean back and not be latched in and the need for two lines seems of the most importance.



I use one or the other, which ever on strikes my fancy that day. I use my climb line as the second lanyard. To start I would probably get one with a rope grab, you can get them with wirecore or regular rope. Either or will work better than the linemans strap. I started with the same thing, it made things easier with the right lanyard.


----------



## struggle

Splain what you mean by climb line? That is what I don't get I guess right now.

I am going to order a wire core one I think from Bailey's. If you have a minute or two take a look and see what you recommend:msp_confused: There is more than one choice. Petzls a little high for me right now:msp_mad:


----------



## NHlocal

*.....branches on the back.....*



Brian13 said:


> I have the Working Climber I and II, very good videos. Very good to have the visual with the Fundamentals of General Tree Work. Seems like they go together. Time to watch them again, but the wife really hates them:hmm3grin2orange:. I know what your saying on changing the favor, but it looked like you left all the branches down below your top. That is what I was wondering about.
> 
> 
> 
> I use one or the other, which ever on strikes my fancy that day. I use my climb line as the second lanyard. To start I would probably get one with a rope grab, you can get them with wirecore or regular rope. Either or will work better than the linemans strap. I started with the same thing, it made things easier with the right lanyard.



.....Ayuh, I have the series I and II DVD's, as soon as I can afford it I will order the series III set, great videos.  My wife don't like 'em much either. :hmm3grin2orange: Here's a couple pics showing a bit better what I cut off the back of the tree, the first is a good pic of the lower section of the trunk.....(left a few stubs)







.....here's a pic of the top section of the trunk.....






.....I took every branch off the back of the tree except for the very tip top.....:msp_scared:

.....I also use a wire core as my primary flip line.....:msp_thumbup:
Work safe. :msp_thumbsup:


----------



## NHlocal

struggle said:


> Splain what you mean by climb line? That is what I don't get I guess right now.
> 
> I am going to order a wire core one I think from Bailey's. If you have a minute or two take a look and see what you recommend:msp_confused: There is more than one choice. Petzls a little high for me right now:msp_mad:



OK Shane here's the best pic I could find to help explain a little bit and try to answer your question. I have my flip line around the trunk of the tree and hooked into the D rings, and my "climb line" (which is the 120ft rope I climb with) around a sturdy branch a bit above me, and that end of my "climb line" is clipped onto the rope bridge of my climbing harness. I have 10ft - 12ft pulled out of the rope bag that is clipped onto the belt of my climbing harness. When I climb up to where my "climb line" is (taking out the slack as I go) I will unclip my flip line and reset it around the trunk above the branches I am getting close to. Then I will unhook my "climb line" and toss it over another branch above me or set it around the trunk and use it just like my flip line. As I come to branches I want to climb past I will go back and forth between my flip line and "climb line" and ALWAYS be safely tied in to the tree. :msp_thumbup: If you don't have a D ring or rope bridge in the front of your harness you can tie/hook a second flip line into the D rings on the side of your harness .  Take a close look at the pic, hope that helps. 
Oh yeah, the reason I have a 120ft climb line hanging off my harness?, it makes coming down out of the tree SOOOOO much easier. :msp_w00t:

Almost forgot, check out Sherrill tree and WesSpur, they've got some pretty good wire core flip line kits and free shipping if the order is over $99/$100. That Climb right kit Bailey's is selling is what I am using, but I changed out the rope grab for a "friction hitch" (prusik). That way I can adjust it even under tension. 
Work safe. :msp_thumbsup:


----------



## NORMZILLA44

Hello my good friends, Randy very good break down on the two tie off points. Today the working man got his ass kicked, I am beat up, stoved up, and hurting. We went up against two Oak trees who, well were alot more involved than a picture will show. Nick, and Frank were there, two very good friends, and partners. Frank is Nick's father in law. Nick went up and had to take some big limbs off the back sides of these oaks. The one nearest the street the first one, had a hard lean toward the road, and insulated power lines. The other the bigger one, had a lean set back opposite of falling direction. So bull rope, and snatch block rig and pulled. All went well day started bad, forgot coffee cop, turned around down the street went back home. Then check fuel light went on, and forgot needed gas. I thought already things are going smooth. Arrived at job, and we had stuff cut and down already, and a car came up, and looked and wanted to pull in, and before I could say something, peeled out, gave me a hard look, then walked up driveway. Found out job owners son. I had to go talk with him, that did not make me happy, as the day started shiatty! He apologized, and we stayed at work, some big wood, a ton of brush, and only a 6 in chipper, but all Frank could get at rental yard he works at, and it was free, but useless! Long hard day, but a good one, job I bid cheap guy said he was broke, but at the end was so impressed with our work, insisted he up the price, and gave a 400$ tip, and found out from his neighboor he is just cheap but rich, so she gave him a hard time after she talked with us, cool lady all went well.


----------



## Brian13

I dont use spikes, so in order to climb I use a rope to get me to the top. The rope go up around a branch in the tree and back down to me, and I am able to use that to climb up and into the tree. I can also walk out to the tips, and basically move anywhere in the tree. I use the lanyard to help hold me in position, and its always a good idea to be tied in twice when cutting. Hope this pic gives you a good idea of its application.






Glad in the end everything went well. Sometimes the day starts off rough and finishes strong, sometimes it starts off rough and just goes downhill. Sounds like things picked up a little for you. And it really irritates me when rich people complain and try to get things for nothing. I know they didnt get rich by giving it away, but screwing the working man isnt right. I work at a golf course, and my tree work is on the course itself. Yesturday I was approached by one of the residents that lived on the fairway I was working on and asked if he could get my opinion on some trees. He had already hired a tree service and was wanting an arborists opinion on what should be done. Basically he wasnt confident who he hired knew what he was doing and wanted my boss who is the arborist to guide the crew he hired. Drives me crazy.


----------



## NORMZILLA44

Randy very good on the tie off. I know I said it last nigh but looked at pics again I was real tired. John uses that practice too. Works very well, and very safe. Brian thanks, and good to see you. Yeah being a cheap skate, and playing both sides of the fence is not good buisness. I have walked away from more than one person or two who conducted themselves like that. One of the last tried what we would have done right, and price we gave was beyond fair. Took are words, and thought heck I will do it myself. Oops they put there tree right through the power lines. I told em it needed to be topped LOL!


----------



## NORMZILLA44

One more pic from yesterday, though I posted it but didn't.


----------



## NHlocal

NORMZILLA44 said:


> Hello my good friends, Randy very good break down on the two tie off points. Today the working man got his ass kicked, I am beat up, stoved up, and hurting. We went up against two Oak trees who, well were alot more involved than a picture will show. Nick, and Frank were there, two very good friends, and partners. Frank is Nick's father in law. Nick went up and had to take some big limbs off the back sides of these oaks. The one nearest the street the first one, had a hard lean toward the road, and insulated power lines. The other the bigger one, had a lean set back opposite of falling direction. So bull rope, and snatch block rig and pulled. All went well day started bad, forgot coffee cop, turned around down the street went back home. Then check fuel light went on, and forgot needed gas. I thought already things are going smooth. Arrived at job, and we had stuff cut and down already, and a car came up, and looked and wanted to pull in, and before I could say something, peeled out, gave me a hard look, then walked up driveway. Found out job owners son. I had to go talk with him, that did not make me happy, as the day started shiatty! He apologized, and we stayed at work, some big wood, a ton of brush, and only a 6 in chipper, but all Frank could get at rental yard he works at, and it was free, but useless! Long hard day, but a good one, job I bid cheap guy said he was broke, but at the end was so impressed with our work, insisted he up the price, and gave a 400$ tip, and found out from his neighboor he is just cheap but rich, so she gave him a hard time after she talked with us, cool lady all went well.


Thanks Norm, I appreciate that comment. Great pics, sorry to hear the day didn't start out so well for ya'.:frown: Sounds like it ended up pretty good. :smile2: I like the pic of your rigging set up. :msp_thumbup: 
Work safe. :msp_thumbsup:


----------



## NHlocal

NORMZILLA44 said:


> Randy very good on the tie off. I know I said it last nigh but looked at pics again I was real tired. John uses that practice too. Works very well, and very safe. Brian thanks, and good to see you. Yeah being a cheap skate, and playing both sides of the fence is not good buisness. I have walked away from more than one person or two who conducted themselves like that. One of the last tried what we would have done right, and price we gave was beyond fair. Took are words, and thought heck I will do it myself. Oops they put there tree right through the power lines. I told em it needed to be topped LOL!


.....again, thanks for that good comment Norm. Most times I don't comment on questions like that because I know there are guys here that are far more experienced and far better than I am, but I am getting more confident in most of what I'm doing.  Still would like to find an experienced climber to work with. It's those "little things" that make it so much easier and safer a more experienced climber can point out that a newbie will almost never learn on his own.....:msp_confused: Love that last pic Norm, it's a keeper!  
Work safe. :msp_thumbsup:


----------



## NHlocal

Brian13 said:


> I dont use spikes, so in order to climb I use a rope to get me to the top. The rope go up around a branch in the tree and back down to me, and I am able to use that to climb up and into the tree. I can also walk out to the tips, and basically move anywhere in the tree. I use the lanyard to help hold me in position, and its always a good idea to be tied in twice when cutting. Hope this pic gives you a good idea of its application.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Glad in the end everything went well. Sometimes the day starts off rough and finishes strong, sometimes it starts off rough and just goes downhill. Sounds like things picked up a little for you. And it really irritates me when rich people complain and try to get things for nothing. I know they didnt get rich by giving it away, but screwing the working man isnt right. I work at a golf course, and my tree work is on the course itself. Yesturday I was approached by one of the residents that lived on the fairway I was working on and asked if he could get my opinion on some trees. He had already hired a tree service and was wanting an arborists opinion on what should be done. Basically he wasnt confident who he hired knew what he was doing and wanted my boss who is the arborist to guide the crew he hired. Drives me crazy.



Great pic Brian. :msp_thumbup: Is your work mostly pruning? Also, how do you set your rope up in the tree, big shot, throw line? :msp_confused: Most of what I do is take downs, that's why most pics I'm wearing spurs. But, if the tree isn't coming down I'm not using spurs, causes way too much damage to the tree. Tie in twice, DEFINITELY!!!  Ayuh, the higher the rope is set in the tree the greater your range of scope. I love being able to go all the way out to the limb tips, able to do something that's supposed to be "impossible". :hmm3grin2orange: Keep up the good work. 
Work safe. :msp_thumbsup:


----------



## struggle

http://www.baileysonline.com/itemdetail.asp?item=L52H+002&catID= This is what I am looking at for a flip line. Does this allow for adjustment with tension? It is not supper clear to me how it will loosen and tighten the rope as in is there a type of cam in that block that holds the line. I see this requires a carbiner to attacht the block to the saddle. 

I kind of wish I had a rock climbing store around me as I could have better understanding of how this works as to be able to see some of this in person.


NH and Brian thanks for splaining:msp_thumbup:

That is what I kind of thought and now leads me to my next question NH you say you come down on the 120' rope as in you desend down and then pull the rope through after on the ground hence the 120'. With the flip line you what is the attachement that you use to tension and adjust the line as in I have large d-rings on my harness that will accomadate a second attachemnt. Do you d-ring one side and then use some type of slip line fixture to take slack out as you go up before you clip the throw line out to go to a higher branch? 

I am going to look at Sherril tree and see what they show. 

I would like to be able to adjust while tension is on the line that I am clibing with as I am not a tiny person weighing in at 245 right now. So I need every advantage I can get for comfort. I do like being up in a tree thoguh for some reason. It is fun. Scares the crap out some people though.


----------



## NORMZILLA44

Anytime Randy, and that compliment was earned my friend. You do good work and come a long ways. You are also humble and not arrogant, like some folks can be. I like that about you. I like the last pic too thanks!


----------



## Brian13

NHlocal said:


> Great pic Brian. :msp_thumbup: Is your work mostly pruning? Also, how do you set your rope up in the tree, big shot, throw line? :msp_confused: Most of what I do is take downs, that's why most pics I'm wearing spurs. But, if the tree isn't coming down I'm not using spurs, causes way too much damage to the tree. Tie in twice, DEFINITELY!!!  Ayuh, the higher the rope is set in the tree the greater your range of scope. I love being able to go all the way out to the limb tips, able to do something that's supposed to be "impossible". :hmm3grin2orange: Keep up the good work.
> Work safe. :msp_thumbsup:



Yes most of my work is pruning, in fact 99% of what I do is all hand saw work. I spend almost all my time in small to medium oak trees cleaning up deadwood, suckers, and moss. For setting my rope I use a throw line. Not many trees down here that you would really need a big shot. And on a rare occasion I will free climb the small ones and set my rope if the branches allow for it.




struggle said:


> Bailey's - 6' Petzl Grillon Lanyard with Snap This is what I am looking at for a flip line. Does this allow for adjustment with tension? It is not supper clear to me how it will loosen and tighten the rope as in is there a type of cam in that block that holds the line. I see this requires a carbiner to attacht the block to the saddle.
> 
> I kind of wish I had a rock climbing store around me as I could have better understanding of how this works as to be able to see some of this in person.
> 
> 
> NH and Brian thanks for splaining:msp_thumbup:
> 
> That is what I kind of thought and now leads me to my next question NH you say you come down on the 120' rope as in you desend down and then pull the rope through after on the ground hence the 120'. With the flip line you what is the attachement that you use to tension and adjust the line as in I have large d-rings on my harness that will accomadate a second attachemnt. Do you d-ring one side and then use some type of slip line fixture to take slack out as you go up before you clip the throw line out to go to a higher branch?
> 
> I am going to look at Sherril tree and see what they show.
> 
> I would like to be able to adjust while tension is on the line that I am clibing with as I am not a tiny person weighing in at 245 right now. So I need every advantage I can get for comfort. I do like being up in a tree thoguh for some reason. It is fun. Scares the crap out some people though.



I would look at this one, Bailey's - Climb Right 1/2" x 10' Wire Core Flipline System, I think you would like this one better. If you really want to spend that kind of money then I would really think about this one,1/2" RockGrab Wire Core Flipline 1 Steel Snap by SherrillTree, 10-ft : SherrillTree Tree Care Equipment, if you look at the rope grab the eye is turned 90* which will help in keeping it untangled. In order to get slack though you will have to grab the lanyard and take your weight off the rope grab, to take slack you dont have to do that though. I would highly recommend when you order your lanyard to get "The Tree Climbers Companion", its a great introductory into climbing. There is a lot of good info in there that might help, like knots, and things to look for before you climb like rot, hangers, and other hazards.


----------



## NHlocal

struggle said:


> Bailey's - 6' Petzl Grillon Lanyard with Snap This is what I am looking at for a flip line. Does this allow for adjustment with tension? It is not supper clear to me how it will loosen and tighten the rope as in is there a type of cam in that block that holds the line. I see this requires a carbiner to attacht the block to the saddle.
> 
> I kind of wish I had a rock climbing store around me as I could have better understanding of how this works as to be able to see some of this in person.
> 
> 
> NH and Brian thanks for splaining:msp_thumbup:
> 
> That is what I kind of thought and now leads me to my next question NH you say you come down on the 120' rope as in you desend down and then pull the rope through after on the ground hence the 120'. With the flip line you what is the attachement that you use to tension and adjust the line as in I have large d-rings on my harness that will accomadate a second attachemnt. Do you d-ring one side and then use some type of slip line fixture to take slack out as you go up before you clip the throw line out to go to a higher branch?
> 
> I am going to look at Sherril tree and see what they show.
> 
> I would like to be able to adjust while tension is on the line that I am clibing with as I am not a tiny person weighing in at 245 right now. So I need every advantage I can get for comfort. I do like being up in a tree thoguh for some reason. It is fun. Scares the crap out some people though.



Sorry Shane, I saw your post this morning before I left for work but didn't have time to answer back. I'll take some pics of my setup and try to post it with some more splainin' before I go to sleep tonight. :msp_thumbup: .....and just to let you know I ain't no light weight myself, 220 is what the scale showed me this mornin'. :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## NHlocal

*Climbing setup.....*

oops, double post


----------



## NHlocal

*Climbing setup.....*



struggle said:


> Bailey's - 6' Petzl Grillon Lanyard with Snap This is what I am looking at for a flip line. Does this allow for adjustment with tension? It is not supper clear to me how it will loosen and tighten the rope as in is there a type of cam in that block that holds the line. I see this requires a carbiner to attacht the block to the saddle.
> 
> I kind of wish I had a rock climbing store around me as I could have better understanding of how this works as to be able to see some of this in person.
> 
> 
> NH and Brian thanks for splaining:msp_thumbup:
> 
> That is what I kind of thought and now leads me to my next question NH you say you come down on the 120' rope as in you desend down and then pull the rope through after on the ground hence the 120'. With the flip line you what is the attachement that you use to tension and adjust the line as in I have large d-rings on my harness that will accomadate a second attachemnt. Do you d-ring one side and then use some type of slip line fixture to take slack out as you go up before you clip the throw line out to go to a higher branch?
> 
> I am going to look at Sherril tree and see what they show.
> 
> I would like to be able to adjust while tension is on the line that I am clibing with as I am not a tiny person weighing in at 245 right now. So I need every advantage I can get for comfort. I do like being up in a tree thoguh for some reason. It is fun. Scares the crap out some people though.



OK Shane, I've got some pics. Take a look and see if they help you understand a little more of some of the options you have(because you're almost unlimited in the choices you have). I just got done trying to find the name of friction hitch I'm using, I saw it "somewhere", I tried it and so far it's working good for me, I can't find the name of it, maybe some one will recognize it and chime in??? As I said before, I'm using a wire core flip line clipped to my D rings. I have a modified prusik hitch with a micro pulley to "tend it", makes it an easy one handed operation, whether you are shortening or lengthening. :msp_thumbup: On my climb line I am using the same friction hitch with a "mouse" pulley to "tend it". The friction hitch is wrapped directly above the pulley with the two ends attached to the 'biner, and the 'biner is clipped through the lower hole of the pulley. That 'biner also clips onto my rope bridge. The end of the climb line that is "above" the friction hitch is tied off to another 'biner and clipped through the top hole of the "mouse" pulley. I think Sherrill Tree catalog has a picture of the "mouse" pulley as a "slack tender"??? The "loop" of rope that is created by this is what I use as my "tag line", second flip line, or whatever.....anyway, 'nuff said, take a look at the pics, hope it helps. :msp_tongue:
(Yes, that Petzl setup does allow for adjustment under tension, so they say.....)














Work safe. :msp_thumbsup:


----------



## Brian13

Randy, that looks like a VT Hitch to me. Not 100% sure, but it looks like it from what I can see in the pic. That is what I started with, and after some reading I switched to the distel. For me its easier to tie and its supposed to be a little more reliable from what I have read. So far I really like it, you still have to watch it, it can still slip, but I havnt had any problems with it so far. Here is my set up, I use the hitchclimber pully with the distel. Since this pic I have got 120' of True Blue with a grizzly hitch on the end.






Today was probably the hardest day of climbing I have had yet. Did two trees today, first one went great. Hit my crotch with the throw ball on the second try, and everything just went smooth. The second Oak I knew was going to be tough, just bigger and gnarlier. I knew it had a good bit of decay in the core of the trunk, I saw that when my boss was going over what he wanted me to do today last Friday, so I was expecting that. When I got up into the tree though I saw there was far more decay than what you could see from the ground. The whole tree was riddled with decay, even on some of the smaller branches you could see where the heart wood was turning red. I was the most nervous I have been since the first time I tried climbing! I made it through it though, and what surprised me was the height didnt really bother me all. Just didnt have a whole lot of faith in the tree, wasnt able to venture out far from my tie in point. Mentally I was whooped when I was done. But on the bright side I am getting a lot more confident in my climbing and a lot smoother:msp_thumbup:.


----------



## NHlocal

*Climbing setup.....*



Brian13 said:


> Randy, that looks like a VT Hitch to me. Not 100% sure, but it looks like it from what I can see in the pic. That is what I started with, and after some reading I switched to the distel. For me its easier to tie and its supposed to be a little more reliable from what I have read. So far I really like it, you still have to watch it, it can still slip, but I havnt had any problems with it so far. Here is my set up, I use the hitchclimber pully with the distel. Since this pic I have got 120' of True Blue with a grizzly hitch on the end.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Today was probably the hardest day of climbing I have had yet. Did two trees today, first one went great. Hit my crotch with the throw ball on the second try, and everything just went smooth. The second Oak I knew was going to be tough, just bigger and gnarlier. I knew it had a good bit of decay in the core of the trunk, I saw that when my boss was going over what he wanted me to do today last Friday, so I was expecting that. When I got up into the tree though I saw there was far more decay than what you could see from the ground. The whole tree was riddled with decay, even on some of the smaller branches you could see where the heart wood was turning red. I was the most nervous I have been since the first time I tried climbing! I made it through it though, and what surprised me was the height didnt really bother me all. Just didnt have a whole lot of faith in the tree, wasnt able to venture out far from my tie in point. Mentally I was whooped when I was done. But on the bright side I am getting a lot more confident in my climbing and a lot smoother:msp_thumbup:.



You're right Brian, it's a VT hitch but modified. When I finish the 4 wraps and start the braids instead of continuing in the "same" direction I make a half twist with the prusik cord to "reverse" direction and then do the braids. Seems like it "performs" better than the "traditional" VT hitch, for me anyway. I have never tried the Distel hitch, I've only recently heard of it. Sounds like you're getting plenty of hands on experience, the more you climb the more confident you'll get. :msp_thumbup: What are you using for a hand saw? How do you like it? What are you using for a throw line setup? Sorry for all the questions, just wondering what other climbers are using and how it works for them in the conditions/weather they have. Thanks, stay with it, sounds like you're doing great. 
Work safe. :msp_thumbsup:


----------



## NHlocal

NORMZILLA44 said:


> Anytime Randy, and that compliment was earned my friend. You do good work and come a long ways. You are also humble and not arrogant, like some folks can be. I like that about you. I like the last pic too thanks!


I hope so Norm, the last thing I want to earn is the title "HACK". I take a lot of pride in what I do and my goal is that it will look like a quality job no matter who looks at it.


----------



## NORMZILLA44

Brian good to see you, and you are improving every day. I can see the difference in confidence in your posts. We all get day's we get pushed physically and mentally. And we all get nervous still we get those times. The times when you push through are what counts, those really teach you something, and get you to another level. Randy you and Brian both got some impressive set ups, and climber rigging skills. Me another day of hard cutting, and after saturday's job I pushed myself to hard and paid for it. Pole sawing big limbs, and falling big stuff, pole saw wise. About a 20 foot branch, 4 inches diameter, spun around before I could move, and hit me right behind the shoulder. The sharp end stuck me a little, then drug down my shoulder and back. Happened real fast. I had to sit out for 45 minutes or so. Son of a biatch, got me good, and heard a couple cracks, not bad or anything broken, but back cracked, and I am sore! I think fatigue got me to be honest. And I am doing this almost every day now, and my stamina level went up, but I get days where I hurt for two days after, and am beat up.


----------



## struggle

Thanks for all the help so far on this so far. It is fantastic and all the pictures as well. I will order the book and I am thinking I will go with the wire core flip line set up you guys posted to start with along with the book. It is a lot to take in right now. 

On a side note (no pictures) today was quite productive. I did spike climb up a spruce tree that had four forks and cut my way tied off and did use a throw line above me as I went. Not the best set up in the world but I would have saved me had I slipped up. There were two trees on that site which are all cleaned up and just awaiting the Iowa one call so I can grind the stumps out.

Also got a call yestreday on a Linden tree that lost one large fork out of it that hit a corner of a house from storms were this last Sunday. Went and bid it this morning as a removal and stumpout and clean but no back fill on the stump hole which is fine by me as it is not in my town. Guy said do it. I droped the other two forks at least 50' or more from the crotch of where they branch out. Have tree all on the ground except for the trunk itself and everything on the ground ready for removal tomorrow. This job came as a referral from stumps I removed on a golf course:msp_thumbup:

I really never expected to be this busy doing this work but invariably the phone rings when I think I am going to get a break. This was supposed to be part time, but it is looking more like full time now:msp_ohmy:


----------



## NHlocal

*.....take it easy.....*



NORMZILLA44 said:


> Brian good to see you, and you are improving every day. I can see the difference in confidence in your posts. We all get day's we get pushed physically and mentally. And we all get nervous still we get those times. The times when you push through are what counts, those really teach you something, and get you to another level. Randy you and Brian both got some impressive set ups, and climber rigging skills. Me another day of hard cutting, and after saturday's job I pushed myself to hard and paid for it. Pole sawing big limbs, and falling big stuff, pole saw wise. About a 20 foot branch, 4 inches diameter, spun around before I could move, and hit me right behind the shoulder. The sharp end stuck me a little, then drug down my shoulder and back. Happened real fast. I had to sit out for 45 minutes or so. Son of a biatch, got me good, and heard a couple cracks, not bad or anything broken, but back cracked, and I am sore! I think fatigue got me to be honest. And I am doing this almost every day now, and my stamina level went up, but I get days where I hurt for two days after, and am beat up.



.....Norm, sounds like you might want to take it easy for a couple days, sometimes injuries like that can get you in more trouble a little later on. :msp_ohmy: Ayuh, you got away with one there, I get "reminders" like that, as careful and alert as you try to be there's always something else that you need to watch for. :msp_wink: Hang in there and be careful. 
Work safe. :msp_thumbsup:


----------



## NHlocal

*More work.....*



struggle said:


> Thanks for all the help so far on this so far. It is fantastic and all the pictures as well. I will order the book and I am thinking I will go with the wire core flip line set up you guys posted to start with along with the book. It is a lot to take in right now.
> 
> On a side note (no pictures) today was quite productive. I did spike climb up a spruce tree that had four forks and cut my way tied off and did use a throw line above me as I went. Not the best set up in the world but I would have saved me had I slipped up. There were two trees on that site which are all cleaned up and just awaiting the Iowa one call so I can grind the stumps out.
> 
> Also got a call yestreday on a Linden tree that lost one large fork out of it that hit a corner of a house from storms were this last Sunday. Went and bid it this morning as a removal and stumpout and clean but no back fill on the stump hole which is fine by me as it is not in my town. Guy said do it. I droped the other two forks at least 50' or more from the crotch of where they branch out. Have tree all on the ground except for the trunk itself and everything on the ground ready for removal tomorrow. This job came as a referral from stumps I removed on a golf course:msp_thumbup:
> 
> I really never expected to be this busy doing this work but invariably the phone rings when I think I am going to get a break. This was supposed to be part time, but it is looking more like full time now:msp_ohmy:


 
Wow Shane, sounds like you're doing alright, keeping busy and getting more work. Glad to hear it. :msp_smile: The book is good, and if you're going to be doing that type of work I recommend the "Working Climber" DVD series I and II(if you are able). If there's no one experienced to help you out those DVD's will give you all you need to know and more, and teach you how to work safe.  When you get everything for your climbing setup put together post some pics, I'd like to see it.....:msp_thumbup:
Work safe. :msp_thumbsup:


----------



## Brian13

NHlocal said:


> You're right Brian, it's a VT hitch but modified. When I finish the 4 wraps and start the braids instead of continuing in the "same" direction I make a half twist with the prusik cord to "reverse" direction and then do the braids. Seems like it "performs" better than the "traditional" VT hitch, for me anyway. I have never tried the Distel hitch, I've only recently heard of it. Sounds like you're getting plenty of hands on experience, the more you climb the more confident you'll get. :msp_thumbup: What are you using for a hand saw? How do you like it? What are you using for a throw line setup? Sorry for all the questions, just wondering what other climbers are using and how it works for them in the conditions/weather they have. Thanks, stay with it, sounds like you're doing great.
> Work safe. :msp_thumbsup:



I have the Silkey Zubat, and so far I like it alot. Three to four inch branches are no problem at all. The only think that sucks about it( besides the scabbard is set for your right side and I am left handed) is it tends to rip the small stuff. Supper sharp, honestly it makes me more nervous than the chainsaw. My through line was the cheapest kit I found on Bailys or Wespur at the time. I will say the vinyl bags are not so good. I just ordered a new canvas one, because I have already busted the vinyl one. I ended up refilling it up and taping it for a backup though. 



NORMZILLA44 said:


> Brian good to see you, and you are improving every day. I can see the difference in confidence in your posts. We all get day's we get pushed physically and mentally. And we all get nervous still we get those times. The times when you push through are what counts, those really teach you something, and get you to another level. Randy you and Brian both got some impressive set ups, and climber rigging skills. Me another day of hard cutting, and after saturday's job I pushed myself to hard and paid for it. Pole sawing big limbs, and falling big stuff, pole saw wise. About a 20 foot branch, 4 inches diameter, spun around before I could move, and hit me right behind the shoulder. The sharp end stuck me a little, then drug down my shoulder and back. Happened real fast. I had to sit out for 45 minutes or so. Son of a biatch, got me good, and heard a couple cracks, not bad or anything broken, but back cracked, and I am sore! I think fatigue got me to be honest. And I am doing this almost every day now, and my stamina level went up, but I get days where I hurt for two days after, and am beat up.



Thanks Norm! Hope you heal up soon. Its definitely rough work and very demanding of your body and your gonna take some hits. Hope you get some time to heal up.


----------



## NHlocal

Brian13 said:


> I have the Silkey Zubat, and so far I like it alot. Three to four inch branches are no problem at all. The only think that sucks about it( besides the scabbard is set for your right side and I am left handed) is it tends to rip the small stuff. Supper sharp, honestly it makes me more nervous than the chainsaw. My through line was the cheapest kit I found on Bailys or Wespur at the time. I will say the vinyl bags are not so good. I just ordered a new canvas one, because I have already busted the vinyl one. I ended up refilling it up and taping it for a backup though.


Thanks Brian, I've heard a lot of good reviews on the Zubat. It has the large aggressive teeth, that would explain ripping the small stuff, best for the large stuff, it's a real workhorse. :msp_thumbup: I'm using an Ibuki, great saw. I've got nothing bad to say about it.(except for the price):hmm3grin2orange: It's worth it though, Silky makes pretty much the best hand saws. :msp_thumbup: My throw weights/bags are the Weaver cordura type material. I have a 10oz and a 12oz weight with 150ft of "Slickline" and 150ft of "Dynaglide" spectra line. I like the Dynaglide far better than the Slickline, more accuracy and distance. I've beat up my throw weights quite a bit and they're holding up good so far. Thanks for the info! 
Work safe. :msp_thumbsup:


----------



## NORMZILLA44

Thanks gang, for the get well, and hello. As always look forward to you guys! Yeah running the pole saw every day is what burns me out, me thinks. The working man got to cut little today, and coach more. Though my limit with heights is still there, I am working with a new kid at work. My friend now Dave, been here a year, and never really run or worked on saws. He can do both now, he has been under my wing, and become a more than fair hand. Put him up three times in the bucket, third day was today. Coached him on what to cut, and making two or more cuts when necessary, and some topping. I was really proud he maxed out the truck today, and I coached him through a oak removal, tree was 65 feet tall, he got it all. I got to rest, and Dave learned alot today, by exposure he has come a long ways, he is a good cutter now, and can strip down a saw, and do 75 percent of the work and maintenence now.


----------



## NHlocal

*.....rest and heal up.....*



NORMZILLA44 said:


> Thanks gang, for the get well, and hello. As always look forward to you guys! Yeah running the pole saw every day is what burns me out, me thinks. The working man got to cut little today, and coach more. Though my limit with heights is still there, I am working with a new kid at work. My friend now Dave, been here a year, and never really run or worked on saws. He can do both now, he has been under my wing, and become a more than fair hand. Put him up three times in the bucket, third day was today. Coached him on what to cut, and making two or more cuts when necessary, and some topping. I was really proud he maxed out the truck today, and I coached him through a oak removal, tree was 65 feet tall, he got it all. I got to rest, and Dave learned alot today, by exposure he has come a long ways, he is a good cutter now, and can strip down a saw, and do 75 percent of the work and maintenence now.



Hey Norm, rest and heal up, give yourself the chance to recuperate. Sounds like you've got yourself a good worker with Dave. Sounds like he's got the itch for tree work.  He's got a good coach I think,  that always makes a big difference. :msp_thumbup: 
Work safe. :msp_thumbsup:


----------



## NORMZILLA44

Thanks Randy! Feeling better today. And yep on Dave top notch! And good teacher LOL! Thanks buddy.


----------



## NORMZILLA44

Today was uneventful small tree or two, and little brush. Felt good!


----------



## NHlocal

*.....a break.....*



NORMZILLA44 said:


> Today was uneventful small tree or two, and little brush. Felt good!



Hey Norm, sounds like you're getting a bit of a break from getting "beat up", the body needs that from time to time.  Good to hear you're feeling better. :msp_thumbup: I'll be doing some more cutting tomorrow afternoon, same schedule, overtime at the shop in the morning and out to cut in the afternoon. Busy at the shop.  Got a couple weeks off starting next week, like I said, gotta have a break from time to time. :hmm3grin2orange: 
Work safe. :msp_thumbsup:


----------



## NORMZILLA44

Thanks Randy, and yes indeed a break from time to time! I think what gets me the most is pole sawing every day. Really tires you out, and shoulder too. Talk to you guy's this weekend no fancy plans for us yet, but thinking getting the dogs out to the mountains for a ride.


----------



## NHlocal

*.....weekend work.....*



NORMZILLA44 said:


> Thanks Randy, and yes indeed a break from time to time! I think what gets me the most is pole sawing every day. Really tires you out, and shoulder too. Talk to you guy's this weekend no fancy plans for us yet, but thinking getting the dogs out to the mountains for a ride.



.....I don't know about fancy plans Norm, but I've definitely got the usual weekend work(Saturday any way). Overtime at the shop in the morning and then out to cut in the afternoon. :msp_tongue: Make hay while the sun shines. :hmm3grin2orange: I'll take it while I can get it. Helps to keep all the bills paid. I've got a Hemlock(50ft - 60ft tall)that "should" be pretty straight forward, just have to drop it and leave it. And an Oak(80ft+)that is going to take a little work and rigging to get down without damaging the home owners lawn. I'm not sure I'll have time Saturday to get the Oak completely taken down??? It's no problem if I don't, the home owner isn't in a big hurry for me to finish up. :msp_thumbup: I'm planning to take pics and video. It really is amazing how easy it is to see what I'm doing wrong in pics and on video. That's the number one reason I try to get them on each job I do. I'll be able to learn that much faster. Here's a couple pics of that Oak with what looks like an old lightning strike running the length of the trunk. :msp_ohmy: 
Work safe. :msp_thumbsup:


----------



## Brian13

Look like that will keep you busy for a bit. I have the weekend off, but work Monday. It is definitely summer down here, almost puked twice yesterday. Really need to start taking water in the tree with me. The trees are getting bigger as I go and its getting hot. Still tired and sore today, but I am learning quickly and having a whole lot of fun. Have a good Memorial day weekend everybody!


----------



## Horsepwraddict

I don't have hardly any pictures but here's a few of a white oak that blew down on my property 

My collection





Tree down





Hacked it up, that's my log dog Shelby





And havin a beer when it's all said and done with my blue tick Benelli


----------



## NORMZILLA44

Randy way cool buddy, good pics too. Brian hope you feel better, and you have a great weekend too. Horespwraddict, welcome! What is your first name? I love your dogs, mine go everywhere too. Hunting, tree jobs, firewood cutting, the store wherever. Nice saw collection too. Just saw on the bottom Erik right?


----------



## NHlocal

Horsepwraddict said:


> I don't have hardly any pictures but here's a few of a white oak that blew down on my property
> 
> My collection
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tree down
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hacked it up, that's my log dog Shelby
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And havin a beer when it's all said and done with my blue tick Benelli



Welcome Erik,(the name in your sig?)looks like you've got some good tools to work that Oak, that would make somebody a good little stack of firewood. :msp_thumbup: Got a couple of good dogs there too. Just wanted to say howdy neighba' from a bit north of you. 
Work safe. :msp_thumbsup:


----------



## NHlocal

Brian13 said:


> Look like that will keep you busy for a bit. I have the weekend off, but work Monday. It is definitely summer down here, almost puked twice yesterday. Really need to start taking water in the tree with me. The trees are getting bigger as I go and its getting hot. Still tired and sore today, but I am learning quickly and having a whole lot of fun. Have a good Memorial day weekend everybody!


Hey Brian, you have a good Memorial day weekend yourself!  Took me a couple times being up in a tree working myself to exhaustion feeling like I was gonna pass out to realize I needed to bring water up with me. In the summer I ride my mountain bike to work(about 4 miles one way) whenever I can and I bought a Dakine Hydra pak, holds 100oz of water. It's pretty much the same thing as a Camel back. A small back pack with a very strong bladder inside with a drinking tube. I wear that whenever I'm up in a tree working for more than an hour, it's one of the best pieces of equipment I take with me. :biggrinbounce2: What's really nice is I fill it 1/2 to 3/4 with ice and top it off with water and it keeps my back cool.  Just a suggestion.....Oh, I'm going to try out the Distel hitch tomorrow and see if it works with the climbing I'm doing, I'll let you know how it works out. 
Work safe. :msp_thumbsup:


----------



## Horsepwraddict

Yup, my name is Erik. That tree is already all burned up, I got 4 cord out of it. The slab on the ground in the second picture I have drying, soon to be a coffee table.


----------



## NHlocal

NORMZILLA44 said:


> Randy way cool buddy, good pics too. Brian hope you feel better, and you have a great weekend too. Horespwraddict, welcome! What is your first name? I love your dogs, mine go everywhere too. Hunting, tree jobs, firewood cutting, the store wherever. Nice saw collection too. Just saw on the bottom Erik right?


Norm I think I'll use a little extra caution on this one.:msp_ohmy: Just finished prepping gear for tomorrow, full day ahead and I gotta get up at 4:00am, time to get some sleep.....


----------



## NORMZILLA44

Good idea on the pac Randy, I used to carry one when running my dogs. It still goes on the 4 wheeler, need to get a new bladder though. Erik nice to meet you.


----------



## NHlocal

NORMZILLA44 said:


> Good idea on the pac Randy, I used to carry one when running my dogs. It still goes on the 4 wheeler, need to get a new bladder though. Erik nice to meet you.



Ayuh, I couldn't work without it. Being up in a tree for literally hours on end and doing work that is physically more demanding than just about any other "job" you'll get dehydrated before you even think about getting thirsty. Saves me a HUGE amount of time and effort to have ice cold water "on tap" at my finger tips while I'm working. :hmm3grin2orange: Time to start the coffee and get ready to go to work.....
Work safe. :msp_thumbsup:


----------



## Alex D

Hey all have a question about east coast spruces. I found a guy through kijiji that wants some 100+ year old spruces cut down and im wondering how big would they be diameter wise?? Hoping they are a decent size so that I can play around with the slingerized 088


----------



## Brian13

NHlocal said:


> Hey Brian, you have a good Memorial day weekend yourself!  Took me a couple times being up in a tree working myself to exhaustion feeling like I was gonna pass out to realize I needed to bring water up with me. In the summer I ride my mountain bike to work(about 4 miles one way) whenever I can and I bought a Dakine Hydra pak, holds 100oz of water. It's pretty much the same thing as a Camel back. A small back pack with a very strong bladder inside with a drinking tube. I wear that whenever I'm up in a tree working for more than an hour, it's one of the best pieces of equipment I take with me. :biggrinbounce2: What's really nice is I fill it 1/2 to 3/4 with ice and top it off with water and it keeps my back cool.  Just a suggestion.....Oh, I'm going to try out the Distel hitch tomorrow and see if it works with the climbing I'm doing, I'll let you know how it works out.
> Work safe. :msp_thumbsup:


 
Your the second person to suggest a camel-back. I have a couple of them, I still ride mountain bikes when there is time LOL. I bought a 32oz bottle I can clip to my saddle to give that a try. If that dosnt work I will just take the camel-back. Let me know what you think of the distel, I noticed the last day I was working it you pull a bunch of slack out it can roll out and not grab like it should. For the most part I have never had it slip, but the last time I was using an ascender to go up and would go up 10' or more and then pull the slack through and a couple of times it got loose and didnt want to grab. For now I am happy with it and its a breeze to tie.


----------



## oscar4883

Brian13 said:


> For the most part I have never had it slip, but the last time I was using an ascender to go up and would go up 10' or more and then pull the slack through and a couple of times it got loose and didnt want to grab. For now I am happy with it and its a breeze to tie.



Totally unrelated to the thread, LOL, but try shortening the tails a bit. When I climbed on a distel I had it set-up with as little set-back as possible. Never had a problem with it grabbing on various ropes and cordages. It was a little to hard to break sometimes so I switched to the XT. I think my 3/8 e2e on 1/2in. rope was something like 22inches or so.


----------



## parrisw

This working man is TIRED, dealing with big rounds is a pain in the ass!!

Giving the 390 a workout quartering rounds. This is the only way to deal with these.


----------



## homelitejim

I took a dead tree down for a co worker, mountain ash, had 1 limb over the house so we tied a rope and pulled it away as it fell, I left a bit of holding wood to control the limbs speed so we could pull it away from the house. It is hard to take pics and run a saw at the same time so I only got a few.

















flush cut the stump so he wouldn't be grinding on it very long.


----------



## NORMZILLA44

oscar4883 said:


> Totally unrelated to the thread, LOL, but try shortening the tails a bit. When I climbed on a distel I had it set-up with as little set-back as possible. Never had a problem with it grabbing on various ropes and cordages. It was a little to hard to break sometimes so I switched to the XT. I think my 3/8 e2e on 1/2in. rope was something like 22inches or so.


 Hell no brother, totally related to our thread and thanks:msp_thumbup: This ain't no politically correct thread, we are all friends, and it's all about the working man or woman. Whatever it may be, and not just saws:msp_thumbup:


----------



## NORMZILLA44

Alex D. I was trying to find the spruce in my book for you, but did not realize there were many. I saw a coast spruce listed, but was unable to find it on a reference page, looks like it went by the scientific name there, and I am unfamiliar. But I am sure somebody here has worked with em. 88 eh? Hope you do get into good wood, love it when I work out the big saws:cool2: Randy Brian, Will and everyone good to see you, Will nice rounds. Nice when you got a worthy saw, and can rip and quarter. Glad to see the back is better my friend:msp_thumbsup: Jim good stuff, nice job and pictures!


----------



## Brian13

oscar4883 said:


> Totally unrelated to the thread, LOL, but try shortening the tails a bit. When I climbed on a distel I had it set-up with as little set-back as possible. Never had a problem with it grabbing on various ropes and cordages. It was a little to hard to break sometimes so I switched to the XT. I think my 3/8 e2e on 1/2in. rope was something like 22inches or so.



Thanks for the suggestion, I think I am at about 28" or so. So far is has only come loose after pulling through a lot of slack, but other than that has worked real well.

Will, that looks like some nice wood. Hows the back feeling? 

Jim, I will bet that saw is a blast to run. Good to see old iron can still get the job done!

Hope everybody has a safe and fun Memorial Day!!


----------



## parrisw

Brian13 said:


> Thanks for the suggestion, I think I am at about 28" or so. So far is has only come loose after pulling through a lot of slack, but other than that has worked real well.
> 
> Will, that looks like some nice wood. Hows the back feeling?
> 
> Jim, I will bet that saw is a blast to run. Good to see old iron can still get the job done!
> 
> Hope everybody has a safe and fun Memorial Day!!



Feeling pretty good, just trying not to overdo it. My body was sore after all those rounds though. Almost finished.


----------



## homelitejim

Brian13 said:


> Jim, I will bet that saw is a blast to run. Good to see old iron can still get the job done!



So much fun that the Stihl 441 never made it out of the Tahoe.



parrisw said:


> Feeling pretty good, just trying not to overdo it. My body was sore after all those rounds though. Almost finished.


I would have helped with that, too much fun.



NORMZILLA44 said:


> Jim good stuff, nice job and pictures!



Thanks Norm, means a lot my friend.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Alex D said:


> Hey all have a question about east coast spruces. I found a guy through kijiji that wants some 100+ year old spruces cut down and im wondering how big would they be diameter wise?? Hoping they are a decent size so that I can play around with the slingerized 088



I have cut East coast spruce for about 47 years and we have three varieties around here. The white spruce gets the biggest and at around 100 years they are only about 24-30" on the stump, we have a short growing season when the most wood is added to each yearly ring. Rings average around 1/8-1/4" per year. The black spruce is usually smaller in diameter and tighter in the growth rings, the red spruce would be inbetween those two size wise. I have seen 8" diameter black spruce be over 100 years old growing on a barrens under dry conditions.


----------



## NORMZILLA44

Good deal Jim, and at first I thought you said saw never made it out to tahoe. Then reread is at saw, made it out of the tahoe LOL! I was gonna say you didn't mention another road trip:cool2: Yeah Will hope you hold up ok, and do not end up with a permanent injury. Brian good to see ya, and Jerry nice run down on the spruve, I figured an expert would be along soon.:msp_thumbup:


----------



## NHlocal

Brian13 said:


> Your the second person to suggest a camel-back. I have a couple of them, I still ride mountain bikes when there is time LOL. I bought a 32oz bottle I can clip to my saddle to give that a try. If that dosnt work I will just take the camel-back. Let me know what you think of the distel, I noticed the last day I was working it you pull a bunch of slack out it can roll out and not grab like it should. For the most part I have never had it slip, but the last time I was using an ascender to go up and would go up 10' or more and then pull the slack through and a couple of times it got loose and didnt want to grab. For now I am happy with it and its a breeze to tie.



Brian, I did some tree work Saturday afternoon and tried out the Distel hitch, I'm using 3/8" Ocean prusik cord on a 1/2" climb line. I tried it tied with the "standard" 4 wraps and it didn't want to grab, it had a bit of slack so I put one more wrap on it and it grabbed great. The problem is it didn't want to "let go" all the way and it was hard to lower myself down the climb line. I'm sure I have to tweak the length to get it right, these friction hitches can be very fussy about the length of cord you use. I was "only" up in the tree for 3 hours, I sure am glad I had my Hydra Pak on. Went through about half of it(50oz). The work went a lot slower than I had hoped. I found out when I got above where the trunk divides into 2 leaders that the split that runs up the trunk runs all the way up the leader I was planning to tie in to. The split looks a lot worse at the top of the tree. :msp_scared: Also the wind was gusting pretty hard, was more cautious than usual. The Hemlock went down without too much trouble, didn't have to climb it, used my throw line to set a pull rope. I'm working on the video, I'll post it as soon as I can. Here's a couple pics. :msp_tongue:
Work safe. :msp_thumbsup:



*.....setting the pull rope.....*







*.....most of the crown and a little lean toward the lawn.....before.....*






*.....and after.....*






*.....rigging the limb with a natural crotch.....*






*.....that's enough for today, time to get down.....*


----------



## NORMZILLA44

Great pictures, and job Randy. Really nice:cool2:You get a new saw?


----------



## pioneerguy600

NORMZILLA44 said:


> Good deal Jim, and at first I thought you said saw never made it out to tahoe. Then reread is at saw, made it out of the tahoe LOL! I was gonna say you didn't mention another road trip:cool2: Yeah Will hope you hold up ok, and do not end up with a permanent injury. Brian good to see ya, and Jerry nice run down on the spruve, I figured an expert would be along soon.:msp_thumbup:



Not sure I am an expert, Norm but I have been in the woods since I was born there. My experience in cutting the spruce is limited to our Maritime provinces around here, ie. Nova Scotia, New Brunswick, Prince Eward Island and Newfoundland. I have only eyeballed them down in Maine and NY state. The Sitka Spruce out on your coast are massive compared to our trees on this coast.
I have cut white spruce on this side that were in the 40-48" range on property that had never been cut on before by white man, sadly those trees are allmost all gone now as this province has almost been completely cut over.


----------



## NHlocal

*.....new saw?*



NORMZILLA44 said:


> Great pictures, and job Randy. Really nice:cool2:You get a new saw?



Thanks Norm, I didn't have my son with me so it was a "one man operation", my wife was there to "keep an eye on me". :hmm3grin2orange: It's not a problem, I just am pretty limited on what I can lower out of the tree without "ground crew". All in all it went well. The hinge on the Hemlock is a little ugly. I left it a little thicker than I normally would and wider on one side to help "steer" the tree and to keep it on the stump as long as possible. Like I said it was a "one man operation", had to do things a little different to keep it safe. When I put the back cut in it it didn't open up hardly at all, :msp_scared: that's the main reason for the thicker hinge, I had to "run" around to the come-a-long and pull the tree over. It had a "bit" more weight on the lawn side than I expected. It did come down alright though, fell to the ground with very little "collateral" damage. :msp_thumbup: 
New saw?, Norm believe it or not, that is my "original" Husky 362xp that I bought brand new in '06. I love that saw, it's a work horse for sure. I'm working on that video of the Hemlock, I'll post it ASAP. 
Work safe. :msp_thumbsup:


----------



## NHlocal

*.....Saturday afternoon cutting.....*

.....okay guys here you go, Saturday afternoon cutting video, take a look and tell me what you see. opcorn: It was a little bit of a different take down for me not having that extra "set of hands" to help out, probably did a few things I shouldn't have, but I was very cautious with everything I did. You do what you gotta do depending on the situation, *as long as extra caution is taken and understanding what the consequences will be* the risks can be managed. :msp_huh: Hope everyone had a great Memorial Day Weedend! 
Work safe. :msp_thumbsup:

Hemlock Take Down.wmv - YouTube


----------



## Somesawguy

NHlocal said:


> .....okay guys here you go, Saturday afternoon cutting video, take a look and tell me what you see. opcorn: It was a little bit of a different take down for me not having that extra "set of hands" to help out, probably did a few things I shouldn't have, but I was very cautious with everything I did. You do what you gotta do depending on the situation, *as long as extra caution is taken and understanding what the consequences will be* the risks can be managed. :msp_huh: Hope everyone had a great Memorial Day Weedend!
> Work safe. :msp_thumbsup:
> 
> Hemlock Take Down.wmv - YouTube



Nice job. I'm pretty sure I heard a come-along there at the end when you were pulling the tree down. 

Is there a reason you didn't put it in the grassy area? It seemed like an ideal place to drop it.


----------



## Denis Gionet

NHlocal said:


> .....okay guys here you go, Saturday afternoon cutting video, take a look and tell me what you see. opcorn: It was a little bit of a different take down for me not having that extra "set of hands" to help out, probably did a few things I shouldn't have, but I was very cautious with everything I did. You do what you gotta do depending on the situation, *as long as extra caution is taken and understanding what the consequences will be* the risks can be managed. :msp_huh: Hope everyone had a great Memorial Day Weedend!
> Work safe. :msp_thumbsup:
> 
> Hemlock Take Down.wmv - YouTube



I know why he felled it into the bush.... less branch cleanup !!!! No raking required. 

Good job on the cut, better leaving more hinge and pulling it where you want, rather than cut it too thin and fight to keep it away from valuable space. I'd have probably done the same on a tree that tall. 2 thumbs up.


----------



## Somesawguy

Denis Gionet said:


> I know why he felled it into the bush.... less branch cleanup !!!! No raking required.
> 
> Good job on the cut, better leaving more hinge and pulling it where you want, rather than cut it too thin and fight to keep it away from valuable space. I'd have probably done the same on a tree that tall. 2 thumbs up.



That makes sense. :msp_thumbup:


----------



## NHlocal

*.....the grassy area!?!.....*



Somesawguy said:


> Nice job. I'm pretty sure I heard a come-along there at the end when you were pulling the tree down.
> 
> Is there a reason you didn't put it in the grassy area? It seemed like an ideal place to drop it.



Ayuh, that's exactly what you heard, a handy tool to have when all you have are your own two hands to work with. :hmm3grin2orange: Putting it on the "grassy area" (aka; the customer's back lawn) probably would've taken about 5 minutes, and I'm sure it would've taken the home owner about 5 seconds to fire me from the job. :msp_scared: You're right, it was the ideal place to drop it but it wasn't an option. Clear instructions from the home owner, "no lawn damage". He also said, "drop it and leave it", which means no cleanup for me.:biggrinbounce2: Thanks for the comment neighbah. :msp_thumbup: 
Work safe. :msp_thumbsup:


----------



## NHlocal

Denis Gionet said:


> I know why he felled it into the bush.... less branch cleanup !!!! No raking required.
> 
> Good job on the cut, better leaving more hinge and pulling it where you want, rather than cut it too thin and fight to keep it away from valuable space. I'd have probably done the same on a tree that tall. 2 thumbs up.



Thanks Denis, 
.....good call on the hinge, the main reason was when I put the back cut in it only opened up just a little bit. I had already put a good amount of tension on the pull rope with the come-along so right away I knew there was more weight on the back side of the tree than I had first thought, if I kept cutting there was a high risk of losing the tree off the stump. :msp_scared: So yes, I agree 100%, much safer to leave a little extra hinge and pull it over to fall "on gun". :msp_thumbup: I haven't measured it, I'm thinking between 50 and 60ft.....? :dunno: I'll measure it up when I go back to finish the Oak. Thanks for the comments.  
Work safe. :msp_thumbsup:


----------



## Denis Gionet

Yeah, 60 wouldn't be a bad minimum. I did a Poplar on Sunday (shed project for the lake, building a shed out of round wood and cutting my own planks for it.... with a 435 Husky) that was 4- 8 foot sections plus the top, which was easily 12 feet. Easy 45 feet, maybe 50, and yours dwarfed mine by 30 feet easy. Good job.


----------



## NHlocal

*.....shed project?.....*



Denis Gionet said:


> Yeah, 60 wouldn't be a bad minimum. I did a Poplar on Sunday (shed project for the lake, building a shed out of round wood and cutting my own planks for it.... with a 435 Husky) that was 4- 8 foot sections plus the top, which was easily 12 feet. Easy 45 feet, maybe 50, and yours dwarfed mine by 30 feet easy. Good job.



.....how are you gonna have time build a shed when you're out doing all that fishing?!? :hmm3grin2orange: 
Thanks again. :cool2:


----------



## Alex D

One thing I personally hate about hemlocks is that almost every single hemlock I cut which isnt many but still, they had a ton of rot for example the bottom 5 feet or so would be completely hollow in the middle and thats a little tree- 10" or so diameter. Then I had a really close call with a rotten maybe 30-40 foot or so tall stub of a long dead hemlock that was 5 foot or so in diameter the thing fell apart during the cutting destroyed my arctic 046 but looking back I was real lucky with that tree, that it didn't injure or worse kill me.


----------



## NHlocal

Alex D said:


> One thing I personally hate about hemlocks is that almost every single hemlock I cut which isnt many but still, they had a ton of rot for example the bottom 5 feet or so would be completely hollow in the middle and thats a little tree- 10" or so diameter. Then I had a really close call with a rotten maybe 30-40 foot or so tall stub of a long dead hemlock that was 5 foot or so in diameter the thing fell apart during the cutting destroyed my arctic 046 but looking back I was real lucky with that tree, that it didn't injure or worse kill me.



Dead and dying trees, whatever type of trees they are, are about the most dangerous and unpredictable trees to cut. Glad you're here to tell us about it, as you said, could've been your life along with your saw. :msp_scared: I was fortunate, the tree was healthy and not "too much" trouble to work with. :msp_tongue: 
Work safe. :msp_thumbsup:


----------



## pioneerguy600

If a snag must be cut down that is suspected to be unstable or rotten then that tree stalk should be wrapped with a logging chain and chain binder.Wrap it about 12" above the backcut and again up as far as you can reach, 3-4 wraps around of a 3/8" binder chain then pulled as tight as the binder can pull it will greatly improve the chances that the tree will not implode, explode or barberchair when cutting on it. There is no 100% safe way to cut these things but wrapping them will greatly improve the chances of a safe fell.


----------



## NHlocal

*....."on the clock".....*

Well, ground my first stump today. It was quite an experience I will say that. :hmm3grin2orange: I was "on the clock" with the stump grinder, it was a [SUP]1[/SUP]/[SUB]2[/SUB] day rental(4 hours). So in that 4 hours I got loaded, tied down, drive 30min. to the home, unload, dig around the stump/prep the area, grind the stump 4"-6" below grade, load the grinder back on the truck, drive 30min. back to the rental yard with 10min. to spare.  That's almost as hard as tree work. I really got beat up. Anyway, don't cry for me 'cause I sure ain't complaining. It's great to be able to make a few extra dollars these days. And you can't go to any gym I know of and get a work out like that. Here's a few pics.....
Work safe. :msp_thumbsup:


----------



## Brian13

Looking good Randy, looks like the hemlock went pretty smooth. You going to have a video of the oak? Really curious to see how that came down. You know its funny, right after I told you how the distel is not supposed to come loose I had a hell of a time with it yesterday. Just could not get it to grab like its supposed to. After a couple of time retying it, I finely got it to work like it should. Today it worked just fine no problems what so ever. No matter what I use though I always check it, I never assume its going to grab. Was proud of myself today, had one spot I was having problems getting to with nothing above to tie into. So I ended up double crotching, used the other end of my line and made a closed loop system and was able to get out where I needed to. The trees are getting bigger and harder, and I am getting worked LOL, but I am loving every minute. Its to bad you guys are so far away, would love to work on a tree or two with you all.


----------



## NORMZILLA44

pioneerguy600 said:


> Not sure I am an expert, Norm but I have been in the woods since I was born there. My experience in cutting the spruce is limited to our Maritime provinces around here, ie. Nova Scotia, New Brunswick, Prince Eward Island and Newfoundland. I have only eyeballed them down in Maine and NY state. The Sitka Spruce out on your coast are massive compared to our trees on this coast.
> I have cut white spruce on this side that were in the 40-48" range on property that had never been cut on before by white man, sadly those trees are allmost all gone now as this province has almost been completely cut over.


Well Jerry you are an expert in my book! Randy so you are a one man band for sure! I like your work little buddy. You try hard and put your heart in each job, also in every post:msp_thumbup: I have learned so much of falling, and rigging and cutting in 25 years. It is a big learning curve, and process. One you continue to evolve. I remember when I started falling trees, I was scared to death, and remember thinking I hope I live long enough to get good at it. I had a Redwood my first I fell sit back on me, and I made some mistakes, a few at least. Parmeter bailed me out in the morning and helped me fall the two that reamined. I learned alot on that tree. I was alone pinched a saw, only had one, forgot to wedge, at it was just getting dark. Also wanted to say howdy to some more friends and new faces to the thread anyway, wave of the hand from me:cool2:


----------



## NORMZILLA44

Awesome Brian proud a you! I told you you would turn out just fine, remeber? LOL! I knew you would put it all together and had it in you to be a great climber:msp_thumbup:


----------



## l3lue

parrisw said:


> This working man is TIRED, dealing with big rounds is a pain in the ass!!
> 
> Giving the 390 a workout quartering rounds. This is the only way to deal with these.




I agree !!! Big rounds are a pain , I just finshed with a 35" White Oak :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## NHlocal

*.....video of the Oak?.....*



Brian13 said:


> Looking good Randy, looks like the hemlock went pretty smooth. You going to have a video of the oak? Really curious to see how that came down. You know its funny, right after I told you how the distel is not supposed to come loose I had a hell of a time with it yesterday. Just could not get it to grab like its supposed to. After a couple of time retying it, I finely got it to work like it should. Today it worked just fine no problems what so ever. No matter what I use though I always check it, I never assume its going to grab. Was proud of myself today, had one spot I was having problems getting to with nothing above to tie into. So I ended up double crotching, used the other end of my line and made a closed loop system and was able to get out where I needed to. The trees are getting bigger and harder, and I am getting worked LOL, but I am loving every minute. Its to bad you guys are so far away, would love to work on a tree or two with you all.



Ayuh, considering the conditions and what I had to work with it couldn't have gone much better.  I'm definitely going to have a video of the Oak, after I get it done. When my son isn't working ( which isn't very often ) he's my "groundie", he's a big help. I can get the rest of the Oak myself but it will take a lot more time and be a lot more dangerous for me 'cause I'll have to natural crotch everything. That can be kinda dangerous in a healthy tree, with the split this Oak has I want to avoid it completely if possible. :msp_scared: If the weather cooperates I'll get it down Saturday, my son has the day off. 
I'm sure the trouble I had with the Distel was a direct result of prusik cord length. I would need more time to "play" with it to get it right, and right now my "play" time as at a minimum. Way to go with the double crotching, you'll use that a lot the more you climb, I know I do. I agree, it would be nice to work a tree with y'all, keep posting and sending pics, it's the next best thing. opcorn: 
Work safe. :msp_thumbsup:


----------



## NHlocal

*.....one man band.....*



NORMZILLA44 said:


> Well Jerry you are an expert in my book! Randy so you are a one man band for sure! I like your work little buddy. You try hard and put your heart in each job, also in every post:msp_thumbup: I have learned so much of falling, and rigging and cutting in 25 years. It is a big learning curve, and process. One you continue to evolve. I remember when I started falling trees, I was scared to death, and remember thinking I hope I live long enough to get good at it. I had a Redwood my first I fell sit back on me, and I made some mistakes, a few at least. Parmeter bailed me out in the morning and helped me fall the two that reamined. I learned alot on that tree. I was alone pinched a saw, only had one, forgot to wedge, at it was just getting dark. Also wanted to say howdy to some more friends and new faces to the thread anyway, wave of the hand from me:cool2:



Hey Norm, thanks. It's not like I want to be a one man band, :hmm3grin2orange: I'm just working with what I got. I'm sure you know how it is. I've got my full time job, family, house, I work it in when I can. Like I said, these days it's nice to be able to earn a few extra dollars. The big bonus is I love doing the work, and always learning more about it. It's easy to put your heart into something you love. :biggrinbounce2: Norm, I was able to order a porta wrap and a couple other pieces of rigging equipment, should make some of the harder work a whole lot easier. I remember what you said about the porta wrap a while back, one of those "go to" pieces of equipment doing tree work. Hope to use it this Saturday. Hope work is going good for you! 
Work safe. :msp_thumbsup:


----------



## homelitejim

l3lue said:


> I agree !!! Big rounds are a pain , I just finshed with a 35" White Oak :hmm3grin2orange:



Big rounds give me an excuse to pull out the FUN saws.
[video=youtube;CZs6wB4eOxs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CZs6wB4eOxs[/video]


----------



## homelitejim

and this one.
[video=youtube;U7X2mm25hxI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U7X2mm25hxI[/video]
Ok maybe not so much this one.:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## NHlocal

homelitejim said:


> Big rounds give me an excuse to pull out the FUN saws.
> [video=youtube;CZs6wB4eOxs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CZs6wB4eOxs[/video]



.....that's a nice pile O noodles you got there Jim.....:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## NORMZILLA44

Hello my gang of friends! Randy cool on the porta wrap, the one time you use it it we pay for itself. Be careful saturday, and good luck. Sometimes split's we have had to work with we wrapped with bull rope, or even chain and binders. It will prevent a split, and ad much strength. Jim yep, big rounds are handled via my 66 and 2101!


----------



## NHlocal

NORMZILLA44 said:


> Hello my gang of friends! Randy cool on the porta wrap, the one time you use it it we pay for itself. Be careful saturday, and good luck. Sometimes split's we have had to work with we wrapped with bull rope, or even chain and binders. It will prevent a split, and ad much strength. Jim yep, big rounds are handled via my 66 and 2101!



Hey Norm, I can't predict what will happen tomorrow but we're getting a 100% chance of rain and thundershowers forecast for the whole day. :bang: Looks like my day is a washout. Ayuh, wrap the trunk, that's the safe way to drop it. :msp_thumbup: I'll update ya' when I do get it down. 
Work safe. :msp_thumbsup:


----------



## carym2a

Yup! same here , we're 70-80% rain sat. so that wastes a day cutting some alders for a friend.


----------



## NORMZILLA44

Dam near 100 hear, and rattlesnakes every where! At least with the rain my friends you can take a well deserved break I hope.


----------



## NHlocal

*.....rattlesnakes.....*



NORMZILLA44 said:


> Dam near 100 hear, and rattlesnakes every where! At least with the rain my friends you can take a well deserved break I hope.


Rattlesnakes!?! :msp_w00t: We've got rattlesnakes here but very rare, I've never seen one in the "wild". I get a little excited about stuff like that, I'm a critter guy. If it's crawling around and a little strange I want to go take a look at it. :biggrinbounce2: Ayuh, you called it for me Norm, taking a break today. My wife picks on me 'cause I'm in the middle of a two week vacation from the shop and I'm frustrated that I can't go and cut because of the rain. "That's why you're on vacation, take a break" she says, she's right of course. :hmm3grin2orange: Speaking of breaks, watch yourself working in heat like that Norm, drink lots of water and take breaks when you need 'em, I'm sure you know the drill.....:msp_thumbup: It' s 48[SUP]o[/SUP] and raining here right now, let me see, do I have the wood stove ready to fire up.....?
Work safe. :msp_thumbsup:


----------



## carym2a

Well the rain came in soft, just enough to pi$$ off the dust on the cars and the yellowjackets, so after a few hours to dry out we'll go and do some falling, maybe a load or two if we get lucky.


----------



## carym2a

NORMZILLA44 said:


> Dam near 100 hear, and rattlesnakes every where! At least with the rain my friends you can take a well deserved break I hope.



We dont see many rattlesnakes to close to the coast but you inland 10-15miles you might see one up high in the rocks sunning, but you gotta search. Whats really bad is baldfaced hornets, they'll bust your butt good.


----------



## Eccentric

Many rattlesnakes and lots of poison oak in the areas Norm and I do our cutting. Saw a big, angry scorpion while cutting a month or so ago. Was RIGHT next to where I grabbed a piece of wood that I'd been cutting. Not sure if my gloves would have stopped his stinger, but I moved my hand fast enough that I didn't find out....





Happened about 15 minutes after this pic was shot. He was under the section of this oak that's resting on the ground in the pic, straight in front of my feet..........just to the right of where the sun is hitting it. Didn't think I could move my hand that fast......


----------



## RandyMac

Southern Humboldt has Rattlers within yards of the beach, it is a completely different climate.


----------



## homelitejim

Did a little tree removal today in my back yard, heavy snow really did a number on it. Used my brand new Echo cs400 and I am rather impressed, very similar in power and weight to a MS250 but with the advantage of a adjustable oilier.


----------



## NORMZILLA44

Cary those hornets are nasty bastards! Have few here luckily. Randy glad you got that vacation anyway, and yeah the heat takes a toll when cutting. But come monday I will be paving in it, and one year we were on a road called geysers road, on the town of Cloverdale side. It was 105 degrees, and we were paving in the full sun. No shade I drank about two and a half gallons of water just at work that day. Randy M what kind of snakes we talking on the beach 2 legged? Aaron I almost forgot about the scorpions, Cazadero they are in many tan oaks we cut. Almost always big and black. Had some close calls. We put in culverts in a dirt section on old Cazadero road one summer, they Cazadero side. Every rock or log we turned over had a scorpion. Never seen a area like that ever, they were everywhere. Jim nice saw I entered that contes, and shared it with friends. I like echo great saws.


----------



## Eccentric

NORMZILLA44 said:


> Cary those hornets are nasty bastards! Have few here luckily. Randy glad you got that vacation anyway, and yeah the heat takes a toll when cutting. But come monday I will be paving in it, and one year we were on a road called geysers road, on the town of Cloverdale side. It was 105 degrees, and we were paving in the full sun. No shade I drank about two and a half gallons of water just at work that day. Randy M what kind of snakes we talking on the beach 2 legged? Aaron I almost forgot about the scorpions, Cazadero they are in many tan oaks we cut. Almost always big and black. Had some close calls. We put in culverts in a dirt section on old Cazadero road one summer, they Cazadero side. Every rock or log we turned over had a scorpion. Never seen a area like that ever, they were everywhere. Jim nice saw I entered that contes, and shared it with friends. I like echo great saws.



This little bugger was at Bothe Napa Valley State Park. I had my eye out for rattlers, but hadn't thought about the scorpions until my close call. Got stung by an angry paper wasp a couple days ago. Was defending a nest that I was removing from inside the shell on the back of my defunct Ford diesel pickup. Got me on the top of the ring finger of my left hand...........between the two knuckles. That HURT. Shot him out of the air with some wasp spray shortly after. He's now 'sleeping' in the cap from the wasp spray can. Gonna pin him to the wall by my work bench.


----------



## pioneerguy600

I think i might have run over a rattler on my last trip out to Cali, while driving along a narrow paved road alongside Clear Lake a rather big snake shot out into the road directly in front of the van`s wheels, I didn`t even have time to hit the brakes. When I glanced in the rear view mirror I could see it flopping about on the road, a bicyclist that was following close behind did a really fast move to avoid it nearly going off the road but he did not and we both continued on without stopping to find out.


----------



## Brian13

We had our 100% chance of rain yesterday. Was supposed to start doing some tree work for a friend I work with but got rained out. So I lost out on half a day, but got a lot done today. Cut down one palm, had to spike up to set a rope because it was leaning pretty good towards the fence. One of the fatter palms I have seen, almost 24" at the base. Cut down 4 small oaks, climbed 4 trees to clean out some suckers and dead branches, and trimmed 10 palm trees. Still have more for another day, as it is now I am whooped. My friend took some pics, and hopefully he will send them to me tomorrow. Unfortunately the best times to take any pics everybody was working. I got one from the palm tree we cut down, came down perfect. Landed right where I wanted, not on the fence. I will post the rest when I get them.







We do have some rattlers here. The eastern diamondback and the pigmy, have run across the pigmies out hiking as well as cottonmouths. You dont see them too much because everything is getting way to developed.


----------



## NHlocal

*.....vacation.....*



NORMZILLA44 said:


> Cary those hornets are nasty bastards! Have few here luckily. Randy glad you got that vacation anyway, and yeah the heat takes a toll when cutting. But come monday I will be paving in it, and one year we were on a road called geysers road, on the town of Cloverdale side. It was 105 degrees, and we were paving in the full sun. No shade I drank about two and a half gallons of water just at work that day. Randy M what kind of snakes we talking on the beach 2 legged? Aaron I almost forgot about the scorpions, Cazadero they are in many tan oaks we cut. Almost always big and black. Had some close calls. We put in culverts in a dirt section on old Cazadero road one summer, they Cazadero side. Every rock or log we turned over had a scorpion. Never seen a area like that ever, they were everywhere. Jim nice saw I entered that contes, and shared it with friends. I like echo great saws.



Ayuh, we've got mainly 3 or 4 different kinds of hornets around here and they all can get ugly real fast if you give 'em half a reason. Always gotta look out for hornets. :msp_ohmy: Well Norm, I actually did do a little work this morning. Sharpened a couple sets of lawn mower blades, like I keep saying, I have a hard time doin' nothin'.  But I did take the family out window shopping for the whole afternoon, just got back from that. It's still raining hard here and 52[SUP]o[/SUP], I may fire that wood stove up one more time.....:hmm3grin2orange: Watch out for those critters that can hurt ya'. :msp_scared: 
Work safe. :msp_thumbsup:


----------



## NHlocal

*.....rain.....*



Brian13 said:


> We had our 100% chance of rain yesterday. Was supposed to start doing some tree work for a friend I work with but got rained out. So I lost out on half a day, but got a lot done today. Cut down one palm, had to spike up to set a rope because it was leaning pretty good towards the fence. One of the fatter palms I have seen, almost 24" at the base. Cut down 4 small oaks, climbed 4 trees to clean out some suckers and dead branches, and trimmed 10 palm trees. Still have more for another day, as it is now I am whooped. My friend took some pics, and hopefully he will send them to me tomorrow. Unfortunately the best times to take any pics everybody was working. I got one from the palm tree we cut down, came down perfect. Landed right where I wanted, not on the fence. I will post the rest when I get them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We do have some rattlers here. The eastern diamondback and the pigmy, have run across the pigmies out hiking as well as cottonmouths. You dont see them too much because everything is getting way to developed.



Hey Brian, I'm listening to the rain beat down on my roof as I am typing. Planned on finishing up that Oak today, ah well. Like Norm said, it's good to take vacation day. :msp_tongue: Great pic, do those palms cut any different than other trees? Does the wood act any different? Landed right where you wanted, not on the fence. :hmm3grin2orange: That's good stuff. Sounds like you're staying pretty busy, that's good to hear. Looking forward to more pics. :msp_thumbup: 
Work safe. :msp_thumbsup:


----------



## NORMZILLA44

Aaron changed that sig pic eh?Nice!! Jerry those bastards are fast, had rattlers out run me it seemed. Teach the bicyclist to tailgate eh? Brian good stuff, only done a few small palms myself. Pain kept having to pull the cover on my pole saw, those fibers kept plugging it up. Easy cutting though. Nice 044 that yours? Those pygmies can be bad I hear, danger wise. And cottonmouth is notorious for sure. Randy I have to stay busy myself. Jeanie and I went to some yard sales toady with the dogs. Nice ride nice relaxing day.


----------



## Eccentric

NORMZILLA44 said:


> *Aaron changed that sig pic eh?Nice!!* Jerry those bastards are fast, had rattlers out run me it seemed. Teach the bicyclist to tailgate eh? Brian good stuff, only done a few small palms myself. Pain kept having to pull the cover on my pole saw, those fibers kept plugging it up. Easy cutting though. Nice 044 that yours? Those pygmies can be bad I hear, danger wise. And cottonmouth is notorious for sure. Randy I have to stay busy myself. Jeanie and I went to some yard sales toady with the dogs. Nice ride nice relaxing day.



Thanks Norm. That's what my 900D looked like when it was new...


----------



## Joe46

Eccentric said:


> This little bugger was at Bothe Napa Valley State Park. I had my eye out for rattlers, but hadn't thought about the scorpions until my close call. Got stung by an angry paper wasp a couple days ago. Was defending a nest that I was removing from inside the shell on the back of my defunct Ford diesel pickup. Got me on the top of the ring finger of my left hand...........between the two knuckles. That HURT. Shot him out of the air with some wasp spray shortly after. He's now 'sleeping' in the cap from the wasp spray can. Gonna pin him to the wall by my work bench.



Got hit twice today by paper wasp. Evidently they had a nest on the underside of the canvas tarp I cover my log splitter with. Went to take it off and they got me. Once I figured out where they were coming from I terminated the little buggers.


----------



## pioneerguy600

NORMZILLA44 said:


> Aaron changed that sig pic eh?Nice!! Jerry those bastards are fast, had rattlers out run me it seemed. Teach the bicyclist to tailgate eh? Brian good stuff, only done a few small palms myself. Pain kept having to pull the cover on my pole saw, those fibers kept plugging it up. Easy cutting though. Nice 044 that yours? Those pygmies can be bad I hear, danger wise. And cottonmouth is notorious for sure. Randy I have to stay busy myself. Jeanie and I went to some yard sales toady with the dogs. Nice ride nice relaxing day.



We don`t have to deal with snakes over here on this coast, I sure don`t like them but would not kill one for no reason. That poor guy on the bike looked really scared when that snake popped up behind the van, he dis everything he could to stay away from it. He was following rather close behind as we were descending a rather steep grade and I was not going over 40 mph. Think I would rather deal with the bears than snakes and scorpions.


----------



## NORMZILLA44

Nice Aaron Joe those wasps are nasty got me before. Jerry never really thought about no snakes in Canada. Makes sense though. I don't hunt for those rattlers, but if they find me it's usually not there best choice. For a little creature with a little brain they are aggressive, and seems like they can be smart too. I knew many logger faller friends here who run into them in the woods. Between them ,and yellow jackets some areas were tough on those guys.


----------



## Brian13

NHlocal said:


> Hey Brian, I'm listening to the rain beat down on my roof as I am typing. Planned on finishing up that Oak today, ah well. Like Norm said, it's good to take vacation day. :msp_tongue: Great pic, do those palms cut any different than other trees? Does the wood act any different? Landed right where you wanted, not on the fence. :hmm3grin2orange: That's good stuff. Sounds like you're staying pretty busy, that's good to hear. Looking forward to more pics. :msp_thumbup:
> Work safe. :msp_thumbsup:



Day off? I find no matter how bad I want a day off, when it gets here I end up bored out of my mind and feel even more tired then when working LOL. The palms are a lot messier than most trees, they are real fibrous and soft. The one I cut down was dead and mushy, didnt even like spiking it, was like putting your spikes into cork. Even when live the wood is week and makes a poor hinge. The frawns will clog up your saw bad and pack your filter with garbage. They can have rats, snakes, squirrels, and roaches living in them as well as wasp nests on the underside of the palm frawns. Just a all around dirty nasty tree.



NORMZILLA44 said:


> Aaron changed that sig pic eh?Nice!! Jerry those bastards are fast, had rattlers out run me it seemed. Teach the bicyclist to tailgate eh? Brian good stuff, only done a few small palms myself. Pain kept having to pull the cover on my pole saw, those fibers kept plugging it up. Easy cutting though. Nice 044 that yours? Those pygmies can be bad I hear, danger wise. And cottonmouth is notorious for sure. Randy I have to stay busy myself. Jeanie and I went to some yard sales toady with the dogs. Nice ride nice relaxing day.



Yeah they are nasty, and clog up a pole saw quick. Yes that is my 044, one of my main work saws with the 200t. I put a 046 p/c on it and it is awesome! It still has a few tanks to go before its broken in to. The pigmies are bad, they will mess you day up. Some of the pics I have seen are horrible, skin bursting from the swelling with the skin looking a deep dark almost purple red. Worst part is they are small and easy to miss. And the cottonmouths are not as bad as they are made out to be. Still wouldnt mess with one if I didnt have to though.

Like I said earlier the best time to take pics we were all busy working. But got a couple more.















One of the few tangles of the day.


----------



## NORMZILLA44

Nice pictures Brian, looking good man. 046 p&c should be a real good strong work saw, very nice.


----------



## NHlocal

Great pics Brian, 
You look like you're gettin' pretty comfortable up in the tree, nice! :msp_thumbup: Ayuh, I'm not so good with "days off", unless it's a "recovery day", sick, hurt, or just plain beat up. I'm always thinking about finishing whatever job I'm on or how I'm going to do the next one coming up. Thanks for the insight on the palms, I like to learn about stuff like that, we don't get too many palms up here in New Hampsha'. :hmm3grin2orange: The 200t is a great saw, I couldn't get along without mine. Watch out for the critters..... 
Work safe. :msp_thumbsup:


----------



## Rounder

Hi Norm, Brian, all you others. More great pics, always interesting to see arborist type stuff. Don't know much about it, looks like you guys have to buy even more crap than me!

Supposed to have a helicopter on Monday, so I'll bring my camera, and maybe drive up the crick after work and snap some pics if they actually show up and actually fly a log......believe it when I see it.

Take care, be safe - Sam


----------



## pioneerguy600

NORMZILLA44 said:


> Nice Aaron Joe those wasps are nasty got me before. Jerry never really thought about no snakes in Canada. Makes sense though. I don't hunt for those rattlers, but if they find me it's usually not there best choice. For a little creature with a little brain they are aggressive, and seems like they can be smart too. I knew many logger faller friends here who run into them in the woods. Between them ,and yellow jackets some areas were tough on those guys.



Poisinous snakes are almost nonexistant in Canada, only a couple of places like Southern Ontario and the very Southern parts of our prarie Provinces may have rattlers. Lethbridge in Southern Alberta is one place I heard they have rattlers. Around my area there are none at all, we have some non poisinous snakes that are harmless to humans. Now hornets and wasps we have plenty of and anyone working in the woods runs into them many times a season, they hurt like heck.


----------



## Brian13

It does make a good work saw Norm. I have been wanting to take it back apart and try porting it, but I am afraid I might make a paperweight out of it:hmm3grin2orange:. And Randy I really like my 200t as well. I havnt put fuel in the 192t since I got the 200t up and running. Been living on the wild side lately and took the leash of the 200t for a short clip. Havnt got tangled, but I am afraid I will drop it LOL. Hey Sam, how are things over there? Still real busey? Looking forward to the helicopter pics. There is lot of stuff to buy if your going to climb. And it seems like there is always something you need LOL.


----------



## Rounder

Pretty slammed Brian, 5 days a week and they always want six. #### that. I got to go fishing for an hour today, that's about the best I can manage anymore for fun.

Seems like any work that involves chainsaws involves a fair bit of coin......probably be buying another one in a month or so...


----------



## NHlocal

Brian13 said:


> It does make a good work saw Norm. I have been wanting to take it back apart and try porting it, but I am afraid I might make a paperweight out of it:hmm3grin2orange:. And Randy I really like my 200t as well. I havnt put fuel in the 192t since I got the 200t up and running. Been living on the wild side lately and took the leash of the 200t for a short clip. Havnt got tangled, but I am afraid I will drop it LOL. Hey Sam, how are things over there? Still real busey? Looking forward to the helicopter pics. There is lot of stuff to buy if your going to climb. And it seems like there is always something you need LOL.



.....there is ALWAYS something else you need.....:hmm3grin2orange: 

.....I've got a pretty good leash, with all the cutting I have done I haven't had to unclip it yet(I'm also scared I'll drop it :msp_scared: ).....


----------



## parrisw

pioneerguy600 said:


> Poisinous snakes are almost nonexistant in Canada, only a couple of places like Southern Ontario and the very Southern parts of our prarie Provinces may have rattlers. Lethbridge in Southern Alberta is one place I heard they have rattlers. Around my area there are none at all, we have some non poisinous snakes that are harmless to humans. Now hornets and wasps we have plenty of and anyone working in the woods runs into them many times a season, they hurt like heck.



Hey Jerry there is Rattlers in the interior of BC, startled me the first time I saw the sign!!!!! Gets pretty hot there in the summer months.


----------



## Rounder

parrisw said:


> Hey Jerry there is Rattlers in the interior of BC, startled me the first time I saw the sign!!!!! Gets pretty hot there in the summer months.



Amazing where they crop up. Seems like they only need a month or two of good summer living to call a place home.


----------



## Brian13

I here ya Sam, been working 6 and 7 days at a time myself. Would love to get out fishing, or bike riding:msp_thumbup:. I just sold a gun so I can get more stuff. Should have a treemotion saddle headed this way, and will shortly be ordering some more odds and ends. Need to start saving up for more guns now LOL. I do have a good leash Randy, I just always end up tangled in it:hmm3grin2orange:. Now I just have a short leash that I have to unclip to use the saw. Not sure which is the lesser of the two evils, the tangles or fearing I will drop the saw LOL.


----------



## pioneerguy600

parrisw said:


> Hey Jerry there is Rattlers in the interior of BC, startled me the first time I saw the sign!!!!! Gets pretty hot there in the summer months.



I would not be surprised if they were in the area just inland past the coastal mountains, its dry and hot there. I spent some time over in Kelowna, it looked like there might be some there but the locals said they never seen any around there.


----------



## parrisw

pioneerguy600 said:


> I would not be surprised if they were in the area just inland past the coastal mountains, its dry and hot there. I spent some time over in Kelowna, it looked like there might be some there but the locals said they never seen any around there.



Where I saw the signs was at Kalamalka Lake Provincial Park 

Kalamalka Lake Provincial Park - BC Parks 

pretty nice place, and a great lake, there is even a warning on that link I posted, they recommend you stay on trails.


----------



## NHlocal

*.....saw leash.....*



Brian13 said:


> I here ya Sam, been working 6 and 7 days at a time myself. Would love to get out fishing, or bike riding:msp_thumbup:. I just sold a gun so I can get more stuff. Should have a treemotion saddle headed this way, and will shortly be ordering some more odds and ends. Need to start saving up for more guns now LOL. I do have a good leash Randy, I just always end up tangled in it:hmm3grin2orange:. Now I just have a short leash that I have to unclip to use the saw. Not sure which is the lesser of the two evils, the tangles or fearing I will drop the saw LOL.



.....I'm still looking for a more "user friendly" leash.....(need more stuff!)


----------



## NORMZILLA44

Rounder said:


> Hi Norm, Brian, all you others. More great pics, always interesting to see arborist type stuff. Don't know much about it, looks like you guys have to buy even more crap than me!
> 
> Supposed to have a helicopter on Monday, so I'll bring my camera, and maybe drive up the crick after work and snap some pics if they actually show up and actually fly a log......believe it when I see it.
> 
> Take care, be safe - Sam


 Nice! Wish I had more money to buy more crap though! I saw a job in Cazadero where I grew up. Eel river logging used a helicopter, and there was still some decent logs too. It was real impressive. Jerry them bastards, any yellow jackets or wasps, bees no thanks! Snakes too lol! Lucky you don't have em! Brian, Randy and Will great to see all of you! Sorry I have been sidetracked. Created a new facebook group.. called the alliance of dog men. I have united several states, and also OZ. Pretty excited, in a week we have 1100 members. Its free, and just want to unite all of us sportsmen.


----------



## parrisw

NORMZILLA44 said:


> Nice! Wish I had more money to buy more crap though! I saw a job in Cazadero where I grew up. Eel river logging used a helicopter, and there was still some decent logs too. It was real impressive. Jerry them bastards, any yellow jackets or wasps, bees no thanks! Snakes too lol! Lucky you don't have em! Brian, Randy and Will great to see all of you! Sorry I have been sidetracked. Created a new facebook group.. called the alliance of dog men. I have united several states, and also OZ. Pretty excited, in a week we have 1100 members. Its free, and just want to unite all of us sportsmen.



Hey Norm, ya we all get busy, not to worry. Happy for ya about your dogs, that's pretty cool about your new group taking off like that.


----------



## Alex D

pioneerguy600 said:


> Poisinous snakes are almost nonexistant in Canada, only a couple of places like Southern Ontario and the very Southern parts of our prarie Provinces may have rattlers. Lethbridge in Southern Alberta is one place I heard they have rattlers. Around my area there are none at all, we have some non poisinous snakes that are harmless to humans. Now hornets and wasps we have plenty of and anyone working in the woods runs into them many times a season, they hurt like heck.



Yup they are here and I saw one last year sunning itself on the rocks of a bank at one of my fishing spots from then on I always have this with me when in the bush 

012.jpg picture by stihl1 - Photobucket

How much will it help or not I dunno but its better than nothing.


----------



## NORMZILLA44

Thanks Will, good to see you missed ya! Alex nice machette, and o88!:cool2:


----------



## Alex D

NORMZILLA44 said:


> Thanks Will, good to see you missed ya! Alex nice machette, and o88!:cool2:



Thanks Norm, thats the slingerized 088, and a real monster . 

The Brazilians sure know how to make a cheap but pretty high quality machete. Only thing was that it had basically no edge how dull it was its some reg here you can't sell any knife over I dont how many inches sharp but now ive sharpened it to the point I can shave with it :hmm3grin2orange:, and Im gonna add a cord to it on the handle but other than that its an awesome deal for $20.


----------



## NORMZILLA44

I agree, Alex good price. Maybe they ship dull for law, or safety? Seen that before here in CA can't get em shipped, they consider anything more than a pocket knife, a dangerous weapon. LOL! Kills me you can walk in your local sports store here and get em for nothing. Things lightened up a little recently I think. Yeah that 088 is nice, makes short work of anything im sure. Great pic of the large stump you had.


----------



## NHlocal

NORMZILLA44 said:


> I agree, Alex good price. Maybe they ship dull for law, or safety? Seen that before here in CA can't get em shipped, they consider anything more than a pocket knife, a dangerous weapon. LOL! Kills me you can walk in your local sports store here and get em for nothing. Things lightened up a little recently I think. Yeah that 088 is nice, makes short work of anything im sure. Great pic of the large stump you had.



You're right Norm, great pics of that 088 and stump. :msp_thumbup: I'm on the last few days of my "vacation", just came in from cutting trees on my Church property. Mostly dead and dying stuff next to our drive/road, nothing real big but still big enough to make me work.  My wife got some pics and video, I'll try to post some a little later, after I get cleaned up and get something to eat. 
I'm going to try and finish up that Oak with the old lightning strike on it tomorrow, not sure if I can, I think I'm gonna be a "one man wrecking crew" again tomorrow. :hmm3grin2orange: Took my wife out to the coast Wednesday (25[SUP]th[/SUP] anniversary) and saw some of the after effects of the storm we got earlier this week, a lot of sand and rocks were thrown up onto the road. When we drove through they were using a pay loader to clean off the road. They had some minor flooding also. :msp_ohmy: Got a few pics of waves splashing over, I'll post a few of those too. Now that the rain is gone the weather is great, sunny and in the 70's. 
Work safe. :msp_thumbsup:


----------



## NHlocal

*.....pics.....*

Sorry Norm, 
I didn't get a chance to load pics from coast, here's a few of some cutting I did today.....




















.....I love the feeling of wood chips in my eyes.....:hmm3grin2orange:

Work safe. :msp_thumbsup:


----------



## NORMZILLA44

Randy what can I say, you are awesome my good friend. Always help folks, and always have time to come in here be a good friend and share posts, and stories. I really like you, and your work you always give 110 percent It shows! Great pictures and post:msp_thumbsup::msp_thumbup:


----------



## NHlocal

NORMZILLA44 said:


> Randy what can I say, you are awesome my good friend. Always help folks, and always have time to come in here be a good friend and share posts, and stories. I really like you, and your work you always give 110 percent It shows! Great pictures and post:msp_thumbsup::msp_thumbup:



Thanks Norm, like I keep saying, by far the hardest work I've ever done but I still love doing it. :msp_thumbup: Lightning strike Oak today, I'll get pics and video. 
Work safe. :msp_thumbsup:


----------



## NORMZILLA44

Awesome buddy! Hope job went well. Just hit one of our hunting rancshes today, some minor cutting, nothing spectacular


----------



## NHlocal

*Lightning strike Oak.....*



NORMZILLA44 said:


> Randy what can I say, you are awesome my good friend. Always help folks, and always have time to come in here be a good friend and share posts, and stories. I really like you, and your work you always give 110 percent It shows! Great pictures and post:msp_thumbsup::msp_thumbup:




Hello Norm, 
Well, I survived another take down, was flying solo for most of the day. All in all it went very well. 
Here's a few "teaser" pics.....


.....*here's my gear, (I needed all of it)*.....





.....*this is the spot in the top of the tree where the "lightning strike" starts*.....





.....*this is the rigging set up I used to take out the left side of the top, took it in 2 pieces, had to get VERY creative, sorry, no before pic*.....





.....*made me a "little" nervous working around this split, in the top most of all*.....





.....*layed it down right next to the lawn for easy access to cut it up and haul it out (another day)*.....





.....I gotta say, this is my first time working with the Porta-wrap and I am absolutely AMAZED!!!!! at how well it works. Now I understand why so many people are using it. 
Work safe. :msp_thumbsup:


----------



## NORMZILLA44

Glad it went well, was thinking of ya. Yep the porta wrap will open some new doors it did for us! Glad you like, and tree went well. Pics did not down load, not sure if it was my side here, or just did not download for ya. Anyway catch you in a bit, you are probably resting.


----------



## NHlocal

NORMZILLA44 said:


> Glad it went well, was thinking of ya. Yep the porta wrap will open some new doors it did for us! Glad you like, and tree went well. Pics did not down load, not sure if it was my side here, or just did not download for ya. Anyway catch you in a bit, you are probably resting.



Ayuh, went very well. With this being the first time really working with the porta wrap and using it up in the tree I had to get VERY creative. It took me a long time to get everything rigged, recheck all knots and ropes, run through in my mind how everything "should" work, and then actually do it. I wasn't quite sure exactly what to expect :nailbiting: The result when I cut the top and it fell into the rope was so completely beyond my expectations that I actually laughed out loud. And it performed EXACTLY the same on the second piece of top I cut! How is it possible that something so simple can make tree work so much easier?!? If you're going to do tree work this thing is a must have piece of equipment, it's awesome!!!  
Oh yeah, I just reread your post. Ayuh, I'm looking at the pics in my last post right now. They came up, no problem. I've got one pic of the rigging set up I used, unfortunately I didn't get any pics before I cut, with the rope tied off to the top.  Here's a couple more, a little bit of a different view. 















Ayuh, you're right Norm, I am resting. I'm a "little bit" worn out (sore) from yesterday.....:hmm3grin2orange:


Work safe. :msp_thumbsup:


----------



## Rounder

More cool pics, thanks for sharing. Still waiting on a helicopter, ####-heads are over a month late now.....which means if the sun comes out, the Ponderosa will blue and lose it's value by half.....so I'm thinking we're kinda ####-ed.....Not that we weren't anyways. Not much good comes from heli contracts in this economy/timber market. Hopefully it'll all shake out in the overall scheme when tossed in with the yarder/cat wood.

The bird is supposed to show up tomorow and fly sticks Tuesday.....camera's in the crummy...if nothing else, I'll take some pics of my grouse ladder patch! Literally! Knocked two of the poor bastards out of trees I was dumping on Friday......Makes you move around a little when something comes out of a tree you're falling that looks rather big and coming back up the hill at you.

Hope you all are well - Sam


----------



## NORMZILLA44

Randy they came up now for me. Good stuff my friend, glad you likey! When we bought our porta wrap we never looked back. Makes life 100 percent easier, saves your rope too, as we use to just wrap it around the tree or limb for a brake. Sam great to see you buddy! What the hell comes out of the trees the retarded chicken?? LOL! The working man got some saws today. The 288 is mine finally got one:msp_smile: Needs p&C but super clean. The 2100's I was going to sell, thought at first just parts saws, but the one is strong, clean p&C ridiculous compression, and it fired on the 6th pull. They sat for 10 years indoors I bet. Needs carb kit and fuel line, but now may be hard to part with not pretty but a great saw.


----------



## Eccentric

*Didn't I just embed your pics in another thread?*



NORMZILLA44 said:


> Randy they came up now for me. Good stuff my friend, glad you likey! When we bought our porta wrap we never looked back. Makes life 100 percent easier, saves your rope too, as we use to just wrap it around the tree or limb for a brake. Sam great to see you buddy! What the hell comes out of the trees the retarded chicken?? LOL! The working man got some saws today. The 288 is mine finally got one:msp_smile: Needs p&C but super clean. The 2100's I was going to sell, thought at first just parts saws, but the one is strong, clean p&C ridiculous compression, and it fired on the 6th pull. They sat for 10 years indoors I bet. Needs carb kit and fuel line, but now may be hard to part with not pretty but a great saw.


----------



## NORMZILLA44

LOL! I know I know thanks buddy!! Gotta learn someday


----------



## NHlocal

Rounder said:


> More cool pics, thanks for sharing. Still waiting on a helicopter, ####-heads are over a month late now.....which means if the sun comes out, the Ponderosa will blue and lose it's value by half.....so I'm thinking we're kinda ####-ed.....Not that we weren't anyways. Not much good comes from heli contracts in this economy/timber market. Hopefully it'll all shake out in the overall scheme when tossed in with the yarder/cat wood.
> 
> The bird is supposed to show up tomorow and fly sticks Tuesday.....camera's in the crummy...if nothing else, I'll take some pics of my grouse ladder patch! Literally! Knocked two of the poor bastards out of trees I was dumping on Friday......Makes you move around a little when something comes out of a tree you're falling that looks rather big and coming back up the hill at you.
> 
> Hope you all are well - Sam



Hey Sam, 
Hope that heli works out for ya', ain't no good when plans A and B fall through and you have to go to plan C.....
.....hope to see some pics.....opcorn: 
Work safe. :msp_thumbsup:


----------



## NORMZILLA44

I like that plan C! Like plan 9 from outer space


----------



## NHlocal

NORMZILLA44 said:


> Randy they came up now for me. Good stuff my friend, glad you likey! When we bought our porta wrap we never looked back. Makes life 100 percent easier, saves your rope too, as we use to just wrap it around the tree or limb for a brake. Sam great to see you buddy! What the hell comes out of the trees the retarded chicken?? LOL! The working man got some saws today. The 288 is mine finally got one:msp_smile: Needs p&C but super clean. The 2100's I was going to sell, thought at first just parts saws, but the one is strong, clean p&C ridiculous compression, and it fired on the 6th pull. They sat for 10 years indoors I bet. Needs carb kit and fuel line, but now may be hard to part with not pretty but a great saw.



Hey Norm, 
I bet those saws will make some nice chips when you get them running.:msp_thumbup: You gonna run 'em "stock" or "modified"?:hmm3grin2orange: 
Honestly Norm, I am really looking forward to using that porta wrap again, just not sure when that will be?, soon I hope! :biggrinbounce2: Looking forward to seeing pics of those saws when you get 'em up and running. 

Work safe. :msp_thumbsup:


----------



## NHlocal

NORMZILLA44 said:


> I like that plan C! Like plan 9 from outer space



Ayuh,
:msp_thumbup:.....


----------



## NORMZILLA44

Thanks Randy. One of the 2100's runs that bastard sat 10-15 years, fired on the fifth pull! Needs carb kit, fuel line, handle clutch cover, bar and chain. Sold it to my good friend one of my best. 100 bucks, and I will do the work to get it going for him. Hes a good friend, and want to help him. He wanted a bigger saw. The 288 is all mine! Needs P&C will leave it stock, and oem parts. Funny stock saws with a sharp chain ain't all that bad:msp_sneaky: Yeah PW is a sweet ass tool!


----------



## Alex D

NORMZILLA44 said:


> Thanks Randy. One of the 2100's runs that bastard sat 10-15 years, fired on the fifth pull! Needs carb kit, fuel line, handle clutch cover, bar and chain. Sold it to my good friend one of my best. 100 bucks, and I will do the work to get it going for him. Hes a good friend, and want to help him. He wanted a bigger saw. The 288 is all mine! Needs P&C will leave it stock, and oem parts. Funny stock saws with a sharp chain ain't all that bad:msp_sneaky: Yeah PW is a sweet ass tool!



Without a doubt Norm a properly sharpened chain is the first, best and most important mod that can be done to a saw. Without one a saw becomes a misery whip


----------



## NHlocal

*.....sharp chain.....*

I'm in 100% agreement with both of ya', a sharp chain(properly sharpened)will give the biggest performance gains for sure. And it doesn't cost any extra. :msp_w00t: 
OEM parts, niiiiiccce!!! Pics please? opcorn: Ayuh, for sure Norm, not that I'm trying to give a sales pitch for it but I can't say enough about that porta wrap!!! Just the little bit that I used it, it's awesome!!!  Time to go brew up some fresh coffee and head to work, 
Work safe. :msp_thumbsup:


----------



## NHlocal

NORMZILLA44 said:


> Thanks Randy. One of the 2100's runs that bastard sat 10-15 years, fired on the fifth pull! Needs carb kit, fuel line, handle clutch cover, bar and chain. Sold it to my good friend one of my best. 100 bucks, and I will do the work to get it going for him. Hes a good friend, and want to help him. He wanted a bigger saw. The 288 is all mine! Needs P&C will leave it stock, and oem parts. Funny stock saws with a sharp chain ain't all that bad:msp_sneaky: Yeah PW is a sweet ass tool!



Norm I keep forgetting to ask, what are some of the symptoms when a saw needs a carb kit? I'm thinking my ms260pro might need one. I thought I had it fixed when I replaced the fly wheel side crank seal, but it's acting up again. :bang: 
Oh yeah, I loaded those pics from the coast, here's a couple.....it was a good day for our 25th anniversary.


----------



## carym2a

NORMZILLA44 said:


> Thanks Randy. One of the 2100's runs that bastard sat 10-15 years, fired on the fifth pull! Needs carb kit, fuel line, handle clutch cover, bar and chain. Sold it to my good friend one of my best. 100 bucks, and I will do the work to get it going for him. Hes a good friend, and want to help him. He wanted a bigger saw. The 288 is all mine! Needs P&C will leave it stock, and oem parts. Funny stock saws with a sharp chain ain't all that bad:msp_sneaky: Yeah PW is a sweet ass tool!



I'v been told by cutters back in the day of the Kart 101 sp125 pro days that you could out cut them in footage at the end of the day with a stock SP125 , cuz a stock one run all day and a hot rod kart needed to much fiddilin to keep going.


----------



## Alex D

carym2a said:


> I'v been told by cutters back in the day of the Kart 101 sp125 pro days that you could out cut them in footage at the end of the day with a stock SP125 , cuz a stock one run all day and a hot rod kart needed to much fiddilin to keep going.



I think another issue was they had a tendency to start having serious problems after only a couple of weeks. It seems these saws are to hot for work stock but full blown modded race saws with the 101B engines were hard to beat.

Probably McCullochs best non gear drive would be the 797 as it had more power than the 125s but it also still retained reliablility something the kart saws didn't.


----------



## komatsuvarna

Here's my skidder . From the looks of the saw dust and cookies, I was enjoying running the 2100 too much .


----------



## Somesawguy

NHlocal said:


> Norm I keep forgetting to ask, what are some of the symptoms when a saw needs a carb kit? I'm thinking my ms260pro might need one. I thought I had it fixed when I replaced the fly wheel side crank seal, but it's acting up again. :bang:
> Oh yeah, I loaded those pics from the coast, here's a couple.....it was a good day for our 25th anniversary.



Looks like Kennebunk. Am I close? I haven't been down there for awhile. Wells is closer, but parking is a PITA.


----------



## Denis Gionet

NHlocal said:


> I loaded those pics from the coast, here's a couple.....it was a good day for our 25th anniversary.



Looks like the storm drains were having issues .... lol !


----------



## NHlocal

Somesawguy said:


> Looks like Kennebunk. Am I close? I haven't been down there for awhile. Wells is closer, but parking is a PITA.



Close,:msp_thumbup: a little further south, it's Long Sands in York. The lighthouse in the last pic is Nubble Point Lighthouse. We visit at least once every year. 
My wife is a "Maine-iac" :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Brian13

Been a lot going on in here, had to catch up. Randy, looks like that Oak went pretty smooth. The port-a-wrap is a great tool, makes life a whole lot easier. Nice pics from the coast, looks real nice up there!! Got to try something new today. Had a small Oak, probably 12" dia. that was leaning hard. Probably would have came down fine, but for the hellofit I tried the coose bay cut. Came down with out a problem, no barber chair. Hope all is well for everybody, I have been swamped. Its been 90* outside and not sign of relief. Nice saws Norm, its no comparison but I just picked up an 024 for 25$. A new fuel line and it should be running. Still not sure if I am going to keep it, would really like an 026. Guess I will see when its up and running.


----------



## NHlocal

Brian13 said:


> Been a lot going on in here, had to catch up. Randy, looks like that Oak went pretty smooth. The port-a-wrap is a great tool, makes life a whole lot easier. Nice pics from the coast, looks real nice up there!! Got to try something new today. Had a small Oak, probably 12" dia. that was leaning hard. Probably would have came down fine, but for the hellofit I tried the coose bay cut. Came down with out a problem, no barber chair. Hope all is well for everybody, I have been swamped. Its been 90* outside and not sign of relief. Nice saws Norm, its no comparison but I just picked up an 024 for 25$. A new fuel line and it should be running. Still not sure if I am going to keep it, would really like an 026. Guess I will see when its up and running.



Ayuh, that Oak did come down nice, real nice.:msp_thumbup: The trunk turned out to be real solid. I'll keep saying it, the porta wrap is AWESOME!!! For the increase in safety alone it's worth using, then there's the whole saving wear and tear on ropes and equipment.  I recommend it for everyone! 
The coast is great for sure, get's crowded during the summer but we still like to go. 
Sounds like you're still on that steep learning curve, I know I am. Learning something new pretty much every time out cutting. Good deal on the 024 if it's a good runner. 
I'm still editing the video on that Oak take down, it'll be done soon. I'm lovin' that new climbing saddle more every time I use it, makes working in the tree a lot easier. 
Work safe. :msp_thumbsup:


----------



## Brian13

Looking forward to the video! I am going to get the treemotion as soon as the boss orders it for me. Sold a gun to him, so I figured I would get the best harness I could get. Who knows when I will have the money for something like that again LOL. 0400 is way to early to get up, and I just really want to go back to bed. But have a busy day yet to go, have to finish cleaning the mess up from that Oak yesterday and start cleaning some dead wood out of another.


----------



## NHlocal

*.....editing.....*



Brian13 said:


> Looking forward to the video! I am going to get the treemotion as soon as the boss orders it for me. Sold a gun to him, so I figured I would get the best harness I could get. Who knows when I will have the money for something like that again LOL. 0400 is way to early to get up, and I just really want to go back to bed. But have a busy day yet to go, have to finish cleaning the mess up from that Oak yesterday and start cleaning some dead wood out of another.



Brian, 
.....just have a "bit" more editing to do on that video, should come out pretty good. I can be very critical of a lot of things I do and I'm not 100% satisfied with it yet, soon.  Ayuh, I here ya' on the new harness, I really stretched to get mine. I was very fortunate to finish a job and catch the sale Sherrill Tree had on their Edge harness($357.25 and free shipping), I had to do something, the more climbing I did the more I found the harness I had was holding me back and making me work harder. This new saddle is worth every penny! I'm sure you'll love that Treemotion harness. You should find very quickly it will allow you to do more work without getting as worn out. Please post a first climb review, I'd be interested to hear how it works for you. Don't know if this is any encouragement for you or not but, I'm up at 4:00AM every morning(usually not on Sunday but lately that day too) so I can sympathize with you completely. Oh yeah, except for the two week vacation I just finished. :hmm3grin2orange: "Hang in there"..... 
I don't remember if I posted these pics yet or not, it's in the Oak I just cut and I'm about 50ft up where the trunk forks and my left foot is in the old lightning strike split.....
Work safe. :msp_thumbsup:


----------



## Rounder

WTF??

It's Friday, the ice is melting off my beer and I've got 2 hours driving left till home.....And look at what these #######s are doing in my escape route....

View attachment 241831


I suppose those silly logs have something to do with my paycheck though....

Hope you all had a good, safe week - Sam


----------



## NORMZILLA44

Alex D said:


> Without a doubt Norm a properly sharpened chain is the first, best and most important mod that can be done to a saw. Without one a saw becomes a misery whip



Yes indeed Alex! Cary I agree stock saws can be super reliable. Durand looking good buddy! Randy nice coast pics man, and nope I understand the porta wrap excitement!


----------



## NORMZILLA44

Thanks Brian I like em. Hey that is a great deal on a 024, great little saw. Good to see you my friend! Be safe. Randy great pictures. Sam nice country, I love the little wagon too classic! Good to see you buddy have a nice weekend, be safe too.


----------



## NHlocal

NORMZILLA44 said:


> Yes indeed Alex! Cary I agree stock saws can be super reliable. Durand looking good buddy! Randy nice coast pics man, and nope I understand the porta wrap excitement!



Thanks Norm, 
I just got that video uploaded, and I've got one foot out the door to go cut up that Oak.  Gotta go! Take a look and enjoy.....opcorn: 
Work safe. :msp_thumbsup:


Take Down of Oak With Old Lightning Strike- YouTube


----------



## NORMZILLA44

Good deal Randy nice job!. The working man here, got the 65 husky going finally thanks to help from my friend Aaron=eccentrric! What would I do without my AS friends! Some dam good ones! They are in humbolt today, a little GTG. I dropped the ball shoulda been there! The working man is not usually a beer drinker, prefer whiskey, but this heat made me thirsty, Im in the shaed with the dogs, got a 6 pack down! Phone overheated, lets see how the laptop does!


----------



## NHlocal

NORMZILLA44 said:


> Good deal Randy nice job!. The working man here, got the 65 husky going finally thanks to help from my friend Aaron=eccentrric! What would I do without my AS friends! Some dam good ones! They are in humbolt today, a little GTG. I dropped the ball shoulda been there! The working man is not usually a beer drinker, prefer whiskey, but this heat made me thirsty, Im in the shaed with the dogs, got a 6 pack down! Phone overheated, lets see how the laptop does!



Hey Norm, 
Had a good day to work today, 6am-11am at the shop, come home and get some quick lunch and pack my gear then go cut some Red Oak!:msp_w00t: Mostly sunny and in the low 70's with only about 45% humidity. :msp_thumbup: My wife and I got the whole tree cut to length and piled beside the lawn. We'll probably have to split a lot of the trunk into at least [SUP]1[/SUP]/[SUB]2[/SUB]'s (some into[SUP]1[/SUP]/[SUB]4[/SUB]'s) to be able to move 'em up to the driveway to load 'em. Even with the comfortable weather I was still "soaked" when we were done. I'm sure feelin' it right now. Very hard work, but I still love it. :bringit: 
.....got pics of your 65?, would like to see that.....sounds like you're getting a "little bit" warmer weather than we are.....see if these will help you out any, couple pics from this afternoon.....
Work safe. :msp_thumbsup:


----------



## carym2a

NHlocal said:


> Thanks Norm,
> I just got that video uploaded, and I've got one foot out the door to go cut up that Oak.  Gotta go! Take a look and enjoy.....opcorn:
> Work safe. :msp_thumbsup:
> 
> 
> Take Down of Oak With Old Lightning Strike- YouTube



Hats off , nice safe job , you really got it going on, thanks for sharing.

Cary P.S. I hate heights


----------



## John C

Just wanted to pop in...my first post on this thread. Only read a few pages but will certainly be reading more. Nice to see actual tree guys...not just guys that talk about saws. Dont get me wrong, AS is my #1 site on the internet as i am an arborist and a saw inthusiast.

Nhlocal...fellow new englander here. Nice job on the oak. Took down a crazy leaner this morning at my house, red oak. Damn red squirrel highway straight to my attic...not anymore. Stay safe everyone and GREAT thread...


----------



## NORMZILLA44

I agree Cary, hats off Randy. Always liking your work buddy! And saws! Was that a Redwood in the back ground? Sure looked like it. Ah, myabe have to throw on my flip flops go get you a pic! It's not pretty, but low hour really. I got it years ago off this site, traded, a pse compound bow for it. The my uncle needed a saw, and I needed my four wheeler seat reupholstered. He had a shop so good trade. Those guys don't cut any more, so sold it to a pal at work. But wanted it 100 percent first. Carb kit, fuel line, and filter. Thanks to Aaron's help today, found that the problem was I did not have the diaphram nipple, in the fork of the seat. Runs good now! John, welcome to the club, glad you like it thats what we aim for. We are all friends on this thread, and a team. thanks for the compliment.


----------



## NHlocal

*.....heights.....*



carym2a said:


> Hats off , nice safe job , you really got it going on, thanks for sharing.
> 
> Cary P.S. I hate heights



Thanks Cary,
We have lost a hand full of tree workers up here in N.H. over this past year, a very sobering reminder to me how dangerous this type of work is and how important it is to me to learn everything I can to do my work safer. You'll see I end most of my posts with "Work safe", it's not just a tag line for me, I really believe it. Thanks for that good comment, I appreciate it. :msp_thumbup: (heights never bothered me much, even when I was "young":hmm3grin2orange
Work safe. :msp_thumbsup:


----------



## NHlocal

*.....squirrels.....*



John C said:


> Just wanted to pop in...my first post on this thread. Only read a few pages but will certainly be reading more. Nice to see actual tree guys...not just guys that talk about saws. Dont get me wrong, AS is my #1 site on the internet as i am an arborist and a saw inthusiast.
> 
> Nhlocal...fellow new englander here. Nice job on the oak. Took down a crazy leaner this morning at my house, red oak. Damn red squirrel highway straight to my attic...not anymore. Stay safe everyone and GREAT thread...



Thanks John,
.....we're over run with gray squirrels up here, thanks for the comment neighba' and welcome to AS.....:msp_thumbup:

Work safe. :msp_thumbsup:


----------



## NHlocal

*.....nice trade.....*



NORMZILLA44 said:


> I agree Cary, hats off Randy. Always liking your work buddy! And saws! Was that a Redwood in the back ground? Sure looked like it. Ah, myabe have to throw on my flip flops go get you a pic! It's not pretty, but low hour really. I got it years ago off this site, traded, a pse compound bow for it. The my uncle needed a saw, and I needed my four wheeler seat reupholstered. He had a shop so good trade. Those guys don't cut any more, so sold it to a pal at work. But wanted it 100 percent first. Carb kit, fuel line, and filter. Thanks to Aaron's help today, found that the problem was I did not have the diaphram nipple, in the fork of the seat. Runs good now! John, welcome to the club, glad you like it thats what we aim for. We are all friends on this thread, and a team. thanks for the compliment.



Thanks Norm, 
That sounds like a nice trade that worked out really well for ya'. Sorry Norm, I could be wrong but I don't think we have any Redwood up this way, we've got a lot of Fir, Hemlock, and Spruce though.....? :dunno: I've got to start asking some more questions, I'm still having trouble with my ms260pro, I think I'll try a carb kit and fuel filter and see what that does and go from there. :msp_thumbup: 
Work safe. :msp_thumbsup:


----------



## John C

Thanks for the warm welcome guys...ill definitely be a frequent visitor and ill try and get some pics up of how we do things over here in mass...tomorrow is Monday, everyone work safe and smart.


----------



## NORMZILLA44

Me new saw!, And thanks to Aaron for delivery, and Randy M of course. Aaron dropped it off on the way back home, and we had a great visit. Been working on a lot of saws lately. Carb kits fuel lines etc. Randy what was the saw doing again? And see you soon John. Randy what kind of tree was that in your pic, with the thick red type bark, similar to redwood?


----------



## carym2a

Hey Norm , those old gals sure have a look and sound all their own, funny it wasnt that long ago I was in Steve Hunters saw shop just down the road from here looking at them new on the shelves 25-30 years ago :rolleyes2: time, what strange thing:msp_scared:



Cary


----------



## NHlocal

NORMZILLA44 said:


> Me new saw!, And thanks to Aaron for delivery, and Randy M of course. Aaron dropped it off on the way back home, and we had a great visit. Been working on a lot of saws lately. Carb kits fuel lines etc. Randy what was the saw doing again? And see you soon John. Randy what kind of tree was that in your pic, with the thick red type bark, similar to redwood?



Hey Norm,
Nice pics, that's a good lookin' saw you got.:msp_thumbup: 
It's an '08 ms260pro, compression is about 170lbs, I found the flywheel side crank seal leaking so I replaced it and the vac/pressure test is tight at 8lbs. The first day I used it the saw seemed to be running good, the next day was a different story, went back to the original problem which was not holding idle. When I get the carb tuned so the saw will run it won't hold idle for long, it wants to keep idling down to the point where it will just stall. Also position of the saw affects the way it runs, pointing the bar at the ground will cause it to idle down to the point of stalling out, pulling on the chain brake also causes it to idle down???:bang: I may tear it down again and recheck vac/pressure, sure can't use it the way it runs right now. It's really kinda weird? I'm trying to learn how to fix my own saws but this is getting a "little" discouraging. When I got my 385xp I put on the modified muffler and cut the limiters off the idle screws I had the carb tuned and running great within 10 minutes. I was hoping the ms260 would be the same way. Also, it came with two carbs, stock and a Walbro 194. I also have the stock muffler and a modified muffler, the saw seems to run the same with both combinations. I noticed on my other saws they are very sensitive when making small carb adjustments, the ms260 is not, it takes a large adjustment to make a change. Not really sure what that means? :dunno: Also found when I did the vac/pressure test that the decompression valve was leaking, don't know if that's normal or not? The piston and cylinder look like they are in very good condition, hardly any wear/scratches at all. I have very little experience getting this deep into working on saws, I don't know what would cause a saw to run like this??? It's a great saw when it runs, I would really love to have it in good running condition. A lot of information I know, but I tried to put down everything I could think of. 
Oh yeah, that tree in the picture is a conifer, I don't think it's a Pine, maybe a Fir or Spruce. There's not much left to it, it's just the trunk with no bark that I could see. 

Work safe. :msp_thumbsup:


----------



## NORMZILLA44

I agree Cary, and ahead of there time. I love em some say they are heavy. But to be honest my go to saws now. Even running side by side with my 660. Weight between the two is not super noticeable. No matter the conditions they cut, and cut.


----------



## Alex D

NORMZILLA44 said:


> I agree Cary, and ahead of there time. I love em some say they are heavy. But to be honest my go to saws now. Even running side by side with my 660. Weight between the two is not super noticeable. No matter the conditions they cut, and cut.



Norm, how are the vibes on the 2100??


----------



## RandyMac

This tree Norm?






My first solo Redwood. I did the facecut with a CP125, put the cut for the jacks with that clunk 075, did the backcut with a 900G.


----------



## Alex D

NHlocal said:


> Hey Norm,
> Nice pics, that's a good lookin' saw you got.:msp_thumbup:
> It's an '08 ms260pro, compression is about 170lbs, I found the flywheel side crank seal leaking so I replaced it and the vac/pressure test is tight at 8lbs. The first day I used it the saw seemed to be running good, the next day was a different story, went back to the original problem which was not holding idle. When I get the carb tuned so the saw will run it won't hold idle for long, it wants to keep idling down to the point where it will just stall. Also position of the saw affects the way it runs, pointing the bar at the ground will cause it to idle down to the point of stalling out, pulling on the chain brake also causes it to idle down???:bang: I may tear it down again and recheck vac/pressure, sure can't use it the way it runs right now. It's really kinda weird? I'm trying to learn how to fix my own saws but this is getting a "little" discouraging. When I got my 385xp I put on the modified muffler and cut the limiters off the idle screws I had the carb tuned and running great within 10 minutes. I was hoping the ms260 would be the same way. Also, it came with two carbs, stock and a Walbro 194. I also have the stock muffler and a modified muffler, the saw seems to run the same with both combinations. I noticed on my other saws they are very sensitive when making small carb adjustments, the ms260 is not, it takes a large adjustment to make a change. Not really sure what that means? :dunno: Also found when I did the vac/pressure test that the decompression valve was leaking, don't know if that's normal or not? The piston and cylinder look like they are in very good condition, hardly any wear/scratches at all. I have very little experience getting this deep into working on saws, I don't know what would cause a saw to run like this??? It's a great saw when it runs, I would really love to have it in good running condition. A lot of information I know, but I tried to put down everything I could think of.
> Oh yeah, that tree in the picture is a conifer, I don't think it's a Pine, maybe a Fir or Spruce. There's not much left to it, it's just the trunk with no bark that I could see.
> 
> Work safe. :msp_thumbsup:




Id look at the carb and pay special attention to the limiter caps if it has ones. One might of come loose and this means the screws can't stay in place.


----------



## NHlocal

Denis Gionet said:


> Yeah, 60 wouldn't be a bad minimum. I did a Poplar on Sunday (shed project for the lake, building a shed out of round wood and cutting my own planks for it.... with a 435 Husky) that was 4- 8 foot sections plus the top, which was easily 12 feet. Easy 45 feet, maybe 50, and yours dwarfed mine by 30 feet easy. Good job.



I went back yesterday and cut up the Red Oak I took down and while I was there I put a tape on the Hemlock I felled and wouldn't you know that thing measured out to 67 feet!:msp_ohmy: I would not have believed it if I didn't see it myself, you called it pretty close. :msp_thumbup:


----------



## carym2a

Alex D said:


> Norm, how are the vibes on the 2100??



The vibes on my 2100CD are right where they have been since 1986 not bad and not good, the old owner gave up on Husqvarnas when Stihl came out with better A.V. He still liked Husky's but the hands couldnt take it any more. Now he runs log loader on the landing, way better work day for sure nice having a part of logging history in my shop, one of the kings of the timber setting next to the SP125C with 395XP's and 272XP looking on.


Cary


----------



## carym2a

RandyMac said:


> This tree Norm?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My first solo Redwood. I did the facecut with a CP125, put the cut for the jacks with that clunk 075, did the backcut with a 900G.



Look at the kid, Randy , what year and place?

Cary


----------



## NHlocal

Alex D said:


> Id look at the carb and pay special attention to the limiter caps if it has ones. One might of come loose and this means the screws can't stay in place.



No limiter caps, the idle screws just sit on a spring. The screws don't seem/feel loose?


----------



## RandyMac

1977, the Van Duzen watershed. I was 22.


----------



## NORMZILLA44

Alex D said:


> Norm, how are the vibes on the 2100??


 Some complain, but some will never be happy. No its not as smooth as a 372, but it cuts like a bastered. I feel where you get alot of torque you will have to live with some vibes. I grew up on really old saws. I run the 2101 in the front lines all the time maybe the most. It does not bother me much, when running side by side with my newer 660. Weight and vibration is not a world apart. It has all rubber mounts, and was designed really well. I love to run them a handful of torque. It may be the best saw I have laid hands on. Sure if they redesigned it with springs they could get a smoother saw, but to me it is not that bad. Some preference I guess. I am sure the new ones are smoother.


----------



## NORMZILLA44

Cary good info, and I agree nice to have logging history. Randy M I love that picture my friend. Randy you have a pic of a hemlock maybe that was the tree? Alex may have been on to something carb, also you check intake boot. May pass a leak test when stationary. But if you have a crack it may open up as you move the saw. Sometimes carbs have to be replaced, not all will take a rebuild, most I think will. But some will not iron out. Also Aaron shed some light and help me with one here, and showed me your metering lever can affect things, did you check the adjustment?


----------



## NHlocal

NORMZILLA44 said:


> Cary good info, and I agree nice to have logging history. Randy M I love that picture my friend. Randy you have a pic of a hemlock maybe that was the tree? Alex may have been on to something carb, also you check intake boot. May pass a leak test when stationary. But if you have a crack it may open up as you move the saw. Sometimes carbs have to be replaced, not all will take a rebuild, most I think will. But some will not iron out. Also Aaron shed some light and help me with one here, and showed me your metering lever can affect things, did you check the adjustment?



.....metering level?, sorry Norm, that's a new one for me, I don't know how or what it looks like???


----------



## Brian13

Randy, looks like the take down went real well! Especially roping limbs down by yourself. Didnt even look like the tree shook that much. Will definitely let you know what I think of the treemotion when I get it, cant wait to try it out. Will try to get you a little more info on the carbs for you later. They can be difficult LOL. Norm, I love those old saws as well. The Macs are my favorite, and with Aarons persistence, the Homies are really growing on me. Need to get some large cc Homelites to play with. Randy Mac, love the picture! Would like to see some more of your stories again, and how is the book coming?


----------



## Brian13

Randy here is some info that may help in working on your 260. If the idle is falling off, it might be flooding. Usually but not always if its an air leak it will race instead of fall off. Still do the vac test, and make sure you flex the tank and case and try to cycle the piston to make sure that it still holds the pressure. Here is a pic of the metering lever and the tool to set the height.






If that is too high it will flood. Look through this service manual for the Walbro WT carbs, might help a bit. http://wem.walbro.com/distributors/servicemanuals/WTseries.pdf Hope this helps some.


----------



## NHlocal

Brian13 said:


> Randy, looks like the take down went real well! Especially roping limbs down by yourself. Didnt even look like the tree shook that much. Will definitely let you know what I think of the treemotion when I get it, cant wait to try it out. Will try to get you a little more info on the carbs for you later. They can be difficult LOL. Norm, I love those old saws as well. The Macs are my favorite, and with Aarons persistence, the Homies are really growing on me. Need to get some large cc Homelites to play with. Randy Mac, love the picture! Would like to see some more of your stories again, and how is the book coming?



Brian that take down went great! The big limb I cut off the front was the "worst" of the whole top, very little shake when it fell into the rope. I purposely didn't use an undercut knowing it would tear out and take "a little" of the shock load off the rope. The only real regret I have about the whole take down is the two pieces of the top (not quite as big as the limb that came off the front) I took out with the porta wrap I didn't get any before pics or video, only a few after pics I took myself. My wife didn't get there until I was getting ready to put the back cut in the last piece of the top, that's why I have pics and video after that point. I gotta say it again, the porta wrap performed way beyond what I expected.  

Hey Brian, thank you for all that information on the carb, I appreciate it. I'll take time a bit later to look it over real close and go through it a few times so I can really understand it. :msp_thumbup: Great pic of the carb and metering lever with the metering gage. Makes it a lot easier to understand, most of it is all new to me. Thanks again.  

Work safe. :msp_thumbsup:


----------



## Brian13

Glad it went well! Good luck on the saw, working on them can be fun and it can be a PIA. If you run into any questions post them up!


----------



## carym2a

RandyMac said:


> 1977, the Van Duzen watershed. I was 22.



way south from here below fortuna, my how things have changed in the last twenty to thirty years.


----------



## NORMZILLA44

Hello gang! Randy theya can be frustrating to get right. Brian good to see you, and great post and info on the metering lever-rod adjsutement. I am still learning, and thanks to Aaron's help found the trouble, and that is why it would flood. We tried to ear tune it, and not quite where it was right, close. I had Aaron put an ear to it, and he agreed, and thought now, double check, and readjust the metering lever. Cary time flies eh? Yes it does.


----------



## NHlocal

NORMZILLA44 said:


> Hello gang! Randy theya can be frustrating to get right. Brian good to see you, and great post and info on the metering lever-rod adjsutement. I am still learning, and thanks to Aaron's help found the trouble, and that is why it would flood. We tried to ear tune it, and not quite where it was right, close. I had Aaron put an ear to it, and he agreed, and thought now, double check, and readjust the metering lever. Cary time flies eh? Yes it does.



Ayuh, I'll start tearing it down ASAP and see if that is the problem.....gotta get some coffee going and head off to work.  
Work safe. :msp_thumbsup:


----------



## Alex D

Did chipping most of the day today at a lot clearing and the f%^king heat drove me insane. Over 40 Celsius today with humidity which translates to around 100F or so.I will try and get some pics up of a giant silver maple we are gonna be felling soon its over 5 foot dbh


----------



## carym2a

Be careful, have fun.


----------



## NHlocal

Alex D said:


> Did chipping most of the day today at a lot clearing and the f%^king heat drove me insane. Over 40 Celsius today with humidity which translates to around 100F or so.I will try and get some pics up of a giant silver maple we are gonna be felling soon its over 5 foot dbh



Ayuh, hot here to, 95[SUP]o[/SUP]F, maybe "a bit" hotter tomorrow. :msp_blink: I sure would enjoy seeing some pics of that Silver Maple.....:msp_drool:


----------



## struggle

Hey guys been quiet latley for me. A couple stumps here and there but not much else. If you recall a while back I bid a job with four large maple stumps at a commercail buisness where they oured the concrete right against the trees. Well that guy called me MOnday and said they flush cut the trunks and were hauling everythign away and this coming Monday he was going to cut the concrete out and asked if I would be able to grind them out. Should be a good job. I will get pictures of this one for sure. I will not have to haul any chips away which is fine with me as it would require a lot hassle on my part.

Have a couple other tree bids out and waiting for one other family to call me back as they were going to be out of town this week. Pine trees along a power line. I am in contact with REC on this one. They said they would do what ever we needed to get the trees down. Couple small branches dancing on a 7K line. They will shut the entire line off if wanted. 

I did order the flip line tonight finally as suggested wire core from Baileys as well as the series one climb DVD. It is a little spendy the DVD but it will make the most sense to me I think to watch things in action for set up. Used the fathers day promo on that stuff so it saved a little coin there. 

I do have two standing dead trees to take down maybe this weekend. Nothing difficult though. Can be dropped from the ground safely. 

Great job shout out to all the work going on here


----------



## NHlocal

struggle said:


> Hey guys been quiet latley for me. A couple stumps here and there but not much else. If you recall a while back I bid a job with four large maple stumps at a commercail buisness where they oured the concrete right against the trees. Well that guy called me MOnday and said they flush cut the trunks and were hauling everythign away and this coming Monday he was going to cut the concrete out and asked if I would be able to grind them out. Should be a good job. I will get pictures of this one for sure. I will not have to haul any chips away which is fine with me as it would require a lot hassle on my part.
> 
> Have a couple other tree bids out and waiting for one other family to call me back as they were going to be out of town this week. Pine trees along a power line. I am in contact with REC on this one. They said they would do what ever we needed to get the trees down. Couple small branches dancing on a 7K line. They will shut the entire line off if wanted.
> 
> I did order the flip line tonight finally as suggested wire core from Baileys as well as the series one climb DVD. It is a little spendy the DVD but it will make the most sense to me I think to watch things in action for set up. Used the fathers day promo on that stuff so it saved a little coin there.
> 
> I do have two standing dead trees to take down maybe this weekend. Nothing difficult though. Can be dropped from the ground safely.
> 
> Great job shout out to all the work going on here



Hey Shane good to hear from ya',
Definitely would like to see pics of those maple stumps. :msp_thumbup: Working anywhere near power lines makes me nervous, gonna get some pics? 
Good deal on the flip line, I think you'll be happy with it, post an update on how it works out for you, I'm interested to hear how you like it.  I have the series one 
and two Working Climber DVD set(haven't had the money to get the third one), I learned a HUGE amount of GREAT information from them. I am certain it will be a 
BIG help to your climbing. Beranek's DVD's and books are loaded with great fundamental information.  
Hope everything works out dropping those dead trees. 
Time to put on coffee and go to work.....:hmm3grin2orange:

Work safe. :msp_thumbsup:


----------



## Denis Gionet

Alex D said:


> Did chipping most of the day today at a lot clearing and the f%^king heat drove me insane. Over 40 Celsius today with humidity which translates to around 100F or so.I will try and get some pics up of a giant silver maple we are gonna be felling soon its over 5 foot dbh



Yeah, bad week for y'all down in Southern Ontario, high heat and humidity. Up here on Hwy 11 they were calling for 30 and humid, never got it, just the humid part.... it rained most of the day !

5 foot dbh -- translate ? 

Have fun with felling the maple, I wish I could be there !!!


----------



## pioneerguy600

Denis Gionet said:


> Yeah, bad week for y'all down in Southern Ontario, high heat and humidity. Up here on Hwy 11 they were calling for 30 and humid, never got it, just the humid part.... it rained most of the day !
> 
> 5 foot dbh -- translate ?
> 
> translated, 5 foot in diameter at breast high.
> a very common term used to describe a tree`s width taken above where the butress from the roots often add a lot of diameter down lower on the stump.


----------



## NORMZILLA44

Hello gang, sounds like we are all busy. Shane good deal dropping the power, be a big load off. Wire core flip line is a good plan, thats what we run. I have seen guys hit em with a saw, it can save your life for sure. Alex the heat can make it a bastard for sure. Good translation Jerry, heck 5 foot dbh is a good tree!


----------



## John C

Just wanted to say whats up to everyone...having rough week. Nothing real bad has happened, but seems like everything is going wrong that possibly can. Just one of those weeks i guess. One more day and its over...start fresh Monday. The nearly 100° heat up here in the Northeast isnt helping either....NHlocal, im sure you can relate. As always, STAY SAFE EVERYONE...

John


----------



## John C

Tomorrow boss promised a "small pruning job"....which usually turns into a ball buster day historically. Especially since we have been takin it easy the last few days. Anyway, sorry to double post, happy safe Friday everyone...


----------



## CoffeeCan

Here some pictures from last winter and a little video 

First big tree i took down 












[video=youtube;Je8N3qCm-FI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Je8N3qCm-FI[/video]

Its my friend laughing his but off in the end of the video because the Birch went down too.. 

(Taken with my phone)


----------



## NHlocal

John C said:


> Just wanted to say whats up to everyone...having rough week. Nothing real bad has happened, but seems like everything is going wrong that possibly can. Just one of those weeks i guess. One more day and its over...start fresh Monday. The nearly 100° heat up here in the Northeast isnt helping either....NHlocal, im sure you can relate. As always, STAY SAFE EVERYONE...
> 
> John



John C,
Ayuh, working in heat like this sure ain't my first choice. :angry2: After I get out of "work" today, I'm going to start "hauling out" the Oak I recently took down. Just have to bring more water to drink and expect to sweat a lot more.....:hmm3grin2orange: 

Work safe. :msp_thumbsup:


----------



## NHlocal

CoffeeCan said:


> Here some pictures from last winter and a little video
> 
> First big tree i took down
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [video=youtube;Je8N3qCm-FI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Je8N3qCm-FI[/video]
> 
> Its my friend laughing his but off in the end of the video because the Birch went down too..
> 
> (Taken with my phone)



CoffeeCan,
Well done, :msp_thumbup: and welcome to ArboristSite! 
.....hey, that looks a lot like my saw.....
Work safe. :msp_thumbsup:


----------



## John C

NH.....anothah hot one today. Can already feel it. Stay hydrated...my guys make fun of me because i drink like 3 bottles of water and 2 or 3 gatorades every day, but im not thirsty and am still goin strong at 3:30-4:00.

COFFEE....im not sure if weve met but im John. Nice pics of the Beech, and no worries. We all have casualties sometimes. Especially with big trees in the woods...key is its on the ground and everyone stays safe. Good job. I dont remember my first big tree like that but im sure it didnt go perfect.

HAPPY FRIDAY EVERYONE....STAY SAFE.....IM OFF TO WORK!!!

John


----------



## NORMZILLA44

Randy, and John I am the same way.We burn a lot of oak as well Randy. I drink water by the gallon. Especially on hot days. And when we are paving in the 100 degree and up weather, even more water. Yep I agree John Im the same, because heat or not I keep plugging along. Some people can't take it, but hydration as you guys know and say is key. John sorry you are having a rough week, I have had those oh to many times. Coffee can welcome to the group my friend. Stump looked pretty good, I could not play the video well, my player does not work the best. Have a good day gang:cool2: John I double post all the time.


----------



## Denis Gionet

I tell ya, I'd like to be out playing with the saw, but between work and the un-cooperative weatherman, it's hard to get in 5 minutes of outdoor activity this week. At least I managed to finish rebuilding the Jacuzzi pump for the campgrounds' pool heater last night, and made supper on the BBQ just before a torrential downpour started.

At least tonight and tomorrow are looking promising, I'm hoping to lay a few more planks on my round wood shed project and make it look a bit like, well, a shed ! Wanna put to rest all the doubts of the nay-sayers in the park ! Prolly run out of wood before getting the 2 8-foot walls done, meaning I get to go and mill up some more poplar ! Put some more hours on the little 435 clamshell while it's still on warranty ;-)

Have an awesome weekend y'all !


----------



## Brian13

Great pics guys!! Been hot here too. Not as bad as it could be though, have a tropical system over us and keeping it overcast most of the day with rain here and there. Still in the low 90s with high humidity, so I am soaked all day. Took down a large dead pine today. Wasnt able to get pics as it was happening, but I got one of the stump with the bosses 460 with a 36" bar. Got to use it to cut the stump, not a bad saw but I think I like my 044/046 better. Boss forgot his 200t at the shop for some reason and ended up using mine to knock a couple of limbs off before he dropped it. Got the adda-boy on the chain sharpness, he was impressed with how sharp the chain was. And said it was running good, was happy about that. Bought it with a broken crank and split the case myself replaced the crank and seals and new rings. So that felt pretty good. Unfortunately I didnt get to do the climbing or drop the tree myself, just a little limbing, cutting the stump, and a lot of clean up LOL. But I still have a whole lot of dues to pay yet, so its all good. All in all, it was a fun day.


----------



## Alex D

CoffeeCan said:


> Here some pictures from last winter and a little video
> 
> First big tree i took down
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [video=youtube;Je8N3qCm-FI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Je8N3qCm-FI[/video]
> 
> Its my friend laughing his but off in the end of the video because the Birch went down too..
> 
> (Taken with my phone)



Denis + Jerry I think this tree shows the buttress pretty good. As the bottom of it is substantially wider than say a foot or two up. Apart from throwing the size of the tree off cutting above the buttress would also make a tree easier to fall. Like for example this tree I would of felled it at waist height or so one thing its safer if something goes wrong you can get away quicker and just running the escape route you get further as you aren't as slouched or even kneeling, easier to pound wedges to if need be at least for me and two its above the tree's buttress. I remember reading in High Climbers and Timber Fallers that in the old days of logging old growth redwoods the fallers worked on springboards and platforms and would make the falling cut 30 feet up to get passed the buttress and also the bottom log would be to gnarly and couldn't float in water. 

CoffeeCan welcome to the site and beautiful country you're from. 



NORMZILLA44 said:


> Randy, and John I am the same way.We burn a lot of oak as well Randy. I drink water by the gallon. Especially on hot days. And when we are paving in the 100 degree and up weather, even more water. Yep I agree John Im the same, because heat or not I keep plugging along. Some people can't take it, but hydration as you guys know and say is key. John sorry you are having a rough week, I have had those oh to many times. Coffee can welcome to the group my friend. Stump looked pretty good, I could not play the video well, my player does not work the best. Have a good day gang:cool2: John I double post all the time.



Yup Norm hydration is key and its also important at least with me to eat to get all the minerals and sodium thats lost through sweat. And I also keep a bag of chips with me on exceptionally hot days, that I will eat through the whole day to keep salt up.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Alex D said:


> Denis + Jerry I think this tree shows the buttress pretty good. As the bottom of it is substantially wider than say a foot or two up. Apart from throwing the size of the tree off cutting above the buttress would also make a tree easier to fall. Like for example this tree I would of felled it at waist height or so one thing its safer if something goes wrong you can get away quicker and just running the escape route you get further as you aren't as slouched or even kneeling, easier to pound wedges to if need be at least for me and two its above the tree's buttress. I remember reading in High Climbers and Timber Fallers that in the old days of logging old growth redwoods the fallers worked on springboards and platforms and would make the falling cut 30 feet up to get passed the buttress and also the bottom log would be to gnarly and couldn't float in water.
> 
> CoffeeCan welcome to the site and beautiful country you're from.
> 
> 
> 
> Yup Norm hydration is key and its also important at least with me to eat to get all the minerals and sodium thats lost through sweat. And I also keep a bag of chips with me on exceptionally hot days, that I will eat through the whole day to keep salt up.



I agree, classic buttresses on that beech. I fell trees like that a little higher up if they are not going for saw logs where every foot counts. Cutting them off higher up is much easier and somewhat safer as already mentioned. If the stump needs to be cut off low it can be done after the main trunk is down.


----------



## pioneerguy600

NORMZILLA44 said:


> Hello gang, sounds like we are all busy. Shane good deal dropping the power, be a big load off. Wire core flip line is a good plan, thats what we run. I have seen guys hit em with a saw, it can save your life for sure. Alex the heat can make it a bastard for sure. Good translation Jerry, heck 5 foot dbh is a good tree!



I grew up hearing DBH measurements as I was surrounded by timber fellers and woods workers on all sides of my family. A 5 ft tree is a big tree over on this coast, I have only dropped 2 trees that size myself over here, they were hemlocks with the tops dieing out but still solid all the way through on the stump.


----------



## NHlocal

John C said:


> NH.....anothah hot one today. Can already feel it. Stay hydrated...my guys make fun of me because i drink like 3 bottles of water and 2 or 3 gatorades every day, but im not thirsty and am still goin strong at 3:30-4:00.
> 
> COFFEE....im not sure if weve met but im John. Nice pics of the Beech, and no worries. We all have casualties sometimes. Especially with big trees in the woods...key is its on the ground and everyone stays safe. Good job. I dont remember my first big tree like that but im sure it didnt go perfect.
> 
> HAPPY FRIDAY EVERYONE....STAY SAFE.....IM OFF TO WORK!!!
> 
> John



Ayuh, 
.....a little warm for working outside today, after I got out of "work" I took my son over and we loaded up the pickup to just above the bed rail with all but the trunk of that Oak with the lightning strike. Finally got to sit down(after I took a shower)at 8:00. Looks like it will take two more full loads to finish it up. I'll have to at least split the pieces in half to move them and get them loaded, and I'm flying solo again tomorrow. Ayuh, a little warm to be doing work like that, but I'll take whatever I can get and I'm grateful for it 'cause I've been "behind the eight ball" since I started burning wood 5 years ago and it's sooooooo good to be putting up wood for two years from now! :biggrinbounce2: I'll be bringing plenty of water with me,:hmm3grin2orange: it is supposed to be a bit cooler tomorrow, we'll see. Have good weekend. 

Work safe. :msp_thumbsup:


----------



## Alex D

pioneerguy600 said:


> I grew up hearing DBH measurements as I was surrounded by timber fellers and woods workers on all sides of my family. A 5 ft tree is a big tree over on this coast, I have only dropped 2 trees that size myself over here, they were hemlocks with the tops dieing out but still solid all the way through on the stump.



Most of the big trees diameter wise here in southern Ontario are silver maples, willows, oak, and poplar. White pine and hemlock also grow large but they're much rarer than the former as I think they grow a lot slower. So a 5 foot hemlock is probably 200-300 + or so years old. Whereas a 5 foot willow or silver maple would probably be much younger and usually planted in an open field or next to a house etc... added sunshine, water no competition from other trees allows it to get huge and much faster than in a forest.


----------



## Denis Gionet

Any chance we can get a ring count on that big Silver Maple when you get it down, or a pic of a cookie, maybe we'll make a contest out of it... post a pic, and the one who gets the ring count right gets a large double-double !!!

Got the first side wall of the shed done last night, only 3 pieces left from what I had already cut.... gonna have the saw runnin' later to mill the 4 logs I cut last weekend, and I'll need at least 2 more trees worth to complete it. < sigh > More sawing :msp_tongue:

And the campground owner needs help this weekend to split the Oversize wood he's got, a bunch of 30+ inch pieces, around 2 feet to 30" long. I'll bring the X25, but it'll only be for show I think ! I might as well pitch in, it might be a paying job, and that wood is to heat the pool that the kids swim in, so everyone wins I guess !


----------



## NHlocal

.....a late end to a long day, still working overtime at the shop, 6am to 11am, come home and eat lunch, then load equipment. Had to split the rounds on the spot or I wouldn't have been able to move them, anywhere from 4 to as many as 12 pieces, the home owner was a huge help, used his lawn tractor with a cart to carry the wood up and out of his back yard to load into the truck. :msp_thumbup: He was carrying three times as much and making three trips to my one. :msp_w00t: Loaded up the first load in full sunshine, it was "only" about 84[SUP]o[/SUP], was drinking water like I was a fish, was sweating it out just as fast as I was drinking it I think. :hmm3grin2orange: Went back to get the second (and last) load and it started to rain, not a big deal, I needed a shower anyway,  just makes the work REALLY messy. :bringit: Once again the not so glamorous side of tree work, I still love it. Sorry, I only took a few pics and I haven't loaded them onto the computer yet, hopefully tomorrow. Hope everyone had a safe Saturday. 

Work safe. :msp_thumbsup:


----------



## NORMZILLA44

Had to play catch up, LOL! Glad were all doing good. Yep I fall em that way too, Alex, and Jerry waist high. Parmeter gives me crap once in awhile he used to be a logger I never was. I understand why they do it, like Jerry said footage. Lucky what we do general tree work it is not needed. Though I have dropped redwoods for home mill's before. I know common practice now is low to the ground in the woods. Jerry sounds like we grew up around the same folks Denis good to see you around, and keeping busy. That jacuzzi must be appreciated in the cold weather. Never heard of heating a pool with wood, pretty cool Randy as always you are a one man band and a hard working one, glad all is going well. I understand on the being ahead for wood, sweet! I have never got that lucky yet LOL! Brian good stuff buddy and your paying your dues just fine in the trade Splitting the case and doing the job on a 200 took some doing Im sure, great work. Like the pic of your boss's saw. First thought the flag was on the saw as it is a flagship saw:msp_biggrin: Then realized flag must be in the grass! Spent the day at one of our hunting ranches, and wood cutting spots. Aaron=Eccentric met up with Parmeter and me, and we got to hang out and have some fun. Good day.


----------



## NHlocal

*.....more work!?!*



NORMZILLA44 said:


> Had to play catch up, LOL! Glad were all doing good. Yep I fall em that way too, Alex, and Jerry waist high. Parmeter gives me crap once in awhile he used to be a logger I never was. I understand why they do it, like Jerry said footage. Lucky what we do general tree work it is not needed. Though I have dropped redwoods for home mill's before. I know common practice now is low to the ground in the woods. Jerry sounds like we grew up around the same folks Denis good to see you around, and keeping busy. That jacuzzi must be appreciated in the cold weather. Never heard of heating a pool with wood, pretty cool Randy as always you are a one man band and a hard working one, glad all is going well. I understand on the being ahead for wood, sweet! I have never got that lucky yet LOL! Brian good stuff buddy and your paying your dues just fine in the trade. Splitting the case and doing the job on a 200 took some doing Im sure, great work. Like the pic of your boss's saw. First thought the flag was on the saw as it is a flagship saw, Then realized flag must be in the grass! Spent the day at one of our hunting ranches, and wood cutting spots. Aaron=Eccentric met up with Parmeter and me, and we got to hang out and have some fun. Good day.



Ayuh Norm, spending time with friends is time well spent. Glad to hear you were able to do that. 
It really was a good day to work yesterday, got done almost everything I planned to get done. The first load I took out was in full sunshine, breeze, 84[SUP]o[/SUP], low humidity. The second load was in a steady rain, not a big deal really. It was a lot cooler, just made everything a lot more of a mess. Just as I was unloading the last 10 pieces or so onto the wood pile it started pouring, guess I just should've moved "a little bit faster". :hmm3grin2orange: I also flush cut the Oak stump. No, I didn't make my cut "waist high", but there was still enough wood left on it to justify the effort. I'm sure it would keep my stove burning for at least 2 or 3 days. Once again the 385xp proved it's worth cutting the stump, I love that saw. The only other thing to do at that sight is take down one more Hemlock. There are two more the home owner said he was going to cut, one is straight forward and no problem, the other is close to 60ft tall with a slight lean toward the lawn and most of the limbs on the side toward the lawn. When he told me he was going to cut it I told him my concerns with the lean and being "limb heavy" on the wrong side(he wants to drop it directly AWAY from the lawn), he agreed to let me cut it for him. It will need a rope on it for sure to get it down safely. Other than getting the rope up in it, it'll be pretty straight forward for me. Not exactly a "hone owner type" take down. Also, I think I might have another couple of take downs in the same neighborhood, recommended by the home owner I'm cutting for right now. :biggrinbounce2: Only got a few pictures.....

Work safe. :msp_thumbsup:


----------



## Brian13

Ha ha Norm, that is our tree work sign. We were right off the tee boxes on an open course. And that was my first time splitting a case like that. Other than not being able to find the last to case bolts for some time it wasnt that bad. Hardest part was putting in the pto side seal. Sounds like a good day. Would like to get out there sometime soon and meet you and Aaron as well as some others. Got to take time every now and again to hang with friends! Randy, that looks like a lot of back breaking work. Sometimes I laugh at how short the fun part is compared to the work part LOL. Be careful, stay hydrated and dont hurt your back!


----------



## NHlocal

Brian13 said:


> Ha ha Norm, that is our tree work sign. We were right off the tee boxes on an open course. And that was my first time splitting a case like that. Other than not being able to find the last to case bolts for some time it wasnt that bad. Hardest part was putting in the pto side seal. Sounds like a good day. Would like to get out there sometime soon and meet you and Aaron as well as some others. Got to take time every now and again to hang with friends! Randy, that looks like a lot of back breaking work. Sometimes I laugh at how short the fun part is compared to the work part LOL. Be careful, stay hydrated and dont hurt your back!



Brian you're right, it is back breaking work. I also enjoy, very much, the "front end work". Taking the tree down, however it's done, is my favorite part. All the "in between work", the carrying, loading, hauling, unloading, splitting, stacking, carrying, believe it or not I enjoy all that too.  But, what I get to enjoy for the longest amount of time is when I finally get to harvest the "fruit of my labor" and watch that wood burn all winter long(and be warm while I'm doing it).  Living up here where it get's a bit cold in the winter I can REALLY appreciate that. And yes, I am sore today. No problem though, it's all muscle soreness. It'll heal up in a few days and I'll be stronger next time I go out.  I've got one more Hemlock to take down for the home owner and that job will be complete. The home owner told me yesterday afternoon that there is another man in the neighborhood, two houses up from him, that would like me to take down a couple Oaks near his house. Sounds like I might be establishing a good reputation.....? :biggrinbounce2: More work is good work. I'll take whatever I can get. Keep "paying your dues" Brian, sounds like you're establishing a good reputation too, have a safe week. 

Work safe. :msp_thumbsup:


----------



## NORMZILLA44

Randy good deal on the work, and pointing that out to onwner, the lean, and limb favor. The 385 sounds like a horse! Never ran one, but gotta be close to a 288 which you know I love. I would also take a 385 any day. Brian love to have you out someday. Yep seals can be fun, the saw shop friends of mine helped me on the oiler side of my new 1100 yesterday. Funny I actually thought you put that flag on that saw at first! We have 8 or so good pines to take down next Saturday.


----------



## NHlocal

NORMZILLA44 said:


> Randy good deal on the work, and pointing that out to onwner, the lean, and limb favor. The 385 sounds like a horse! Never ran one, but gotta be close to a 288 which you know I love. I would also take a 385 any day. Brian love to have you out someday. Yep seals can be fun, the saw shop friends of mine helped me on the oiler side of my new 1100 yesterday. Funny I actually thought you put that flag on that saw at first! We have 8 or so good pines to take down next Saturday.



Norm that tree had trouble written all over it for the home owner to take down. I ain't saying it will be "no problem", but I can see what needs to be done as far as putting a pull rope on it to get it to go where the home owner wants it. It's just not right for me to see something like that, know what will likely happen, and not at least offer to help him out. Time to put on coffee and get ready for work.....pine take downs, you gonna get some pics? :msp_drool: 

Work safe. :msp_thumbsup:


----------



## Denis Gionet

NORMZILLA44 said:


> Denis good to see you around, and keeping busy. That jacuzzi must be appreciated in the cold weather. Never heard of heating a pool with wood, pretty cool



It's actually a full-sized swimming pool, L-shaped, about 3/4 of a 30x30 foot square, missing one corner, one end 8 feet deep. The wood stove has a door opening about 20x20 inch, and the stove itself is 4' high, 3' wide and 4 1/2' deep. Big sucker ! Prolly homemade but it works well enough. I never did end up working on the oversize wood, I ended up having too much to do on our own lot on Saturday, between the rain showers. And I worked in the morning too ! 

The wood shed project is coming along with one wall complete, no new pics, but I've got a few more planks cut for it, and I'm gonna need more still. That'll be for this coming weekend, a long weekend for us North of the 49th, and I'm taking the Tuesday off too. Tuesday will be to change out some axle bearings in the old Polaris quad, I noticed they were pretty slack while swapping the rear chain yesterday. I'll have the bearings in hand when I go to the bearing shop for new ones, rather than paying 2 eye teeth and a left nut for the OEM's !


----------



## pioneerguy600

NORMZILLA44 said:


> Had to play catch up, LOL! Glad were all doing good. Yep I fall em that way too, Alex, and Jerry waist high. Jerry sounds like we grew up around the same folks
> 
> From the few trips I have made through your part of Cali it sure reminds me of back home here, I am not as comfortable further down South of Garberville. The woods is where I feel the best and am the most comfortable around. Your trees are bigger than back here but that does not seem to matter as I just fall into a comfort zone when I am among the trees. When there are trees it seems there are loggers and woods workers, when I encounter them I am at my most peaceful and calm place, it seems to be where I fit in.


----------



## John C

Just had to catch up...took a while. Spent the weekend at Cape Cod with my daughter and came home today. Its tough missing a few days around here! Hope everyone has a productive and safe week...i know i need to, last week was a nightmare for me. NH...dont know how far north of me you are, but if you are cutting and working on weekends, i would be interested in meeting up and helping out...as long as my truck makes it. Rarely do you find a homeowner like that, at least in MA. But then again, theres a reason why they call us MASS HOLES i guess. Seems like people are generally nicer the further north i go.

John


----------



## NORMZILLA44

Randy will get pics my friend! Jerry I agree 100 percent, and fell the same way, glad I am not aloneDennis sound pretty neat, like to see a pic of the pool, and stove. John glad to see you again, and yep we all sound pretty busy. I sure love saws and cutting! Found myself while off today, starting my new 1100, and opening the shed twice just to look at the saws.


----------



## NHlocal

John C said:


> Just had to catch up...took a while. Spent the weekend at Cape Cod with my daughter and came home today. Its tough missing a few days around here! Hope everyone has a productive and safe week...i know i need to, last week was a nightmare for me. NH...dont know how far north of me you are, but if you are cutting and working on weekends, i would be interested in meeting up and helping out...as long as my truck makes it. Rarely do you find a homeowner like that, at least in MA. But then again, theres a reason why they call us MASS HOLES i guess. Seems like people are generally nicer the further north i go.
> 
> John



Good to hear from you John,
I'm right up next to Lake Winnipesaukee, in the Laconia area(not on the Lake, I ain't rich:hmm3grin2orange. At my full time job(at the machine shop)they treat me very well, as far as pay, benefits, vacation time, etc. so when they are busy and need help working overtime on the weekends(usually Saturdays, sometimes Sundays from 6am to 11am) I have no problem helping them out. That gives me Saturday afternoon to cut trees, if I have some tree work lined up. So far it's been every Saturday except one when I got rained out. I'm very active in my local Church so on Sunday I attend the morning and evening service. In the afternoon I usually take a nap(us "older" guys sometimes need that afternoon nap  ). Lately that's been my "typical" schedule for the weekend. I will use vacation time occasionally if I have a bigger job and/or the home owner wants it done in a short amount of time. My son helps me out when he's home from college and not working. It's been working out pretty good so far. Hope your week has started out good, it's supposed to be cooler(and maybe wetter), at least for the beginning of the week. 

Work safe. :msp_thumbsup:


----------



## NHlocal

NORMZILLA44 said:


> Randy will get pics my friend! Jerry I agree 100 percent, and fell the same way, glad I am not aloneDennis sound pretty neat, like to see a pic of the pool, and stove. John glad to see you again, and yep we all sound pretty busy. I sure love saws and cutting! Found myself while off today, starting my new 1100, and opening the shed twice just to look at the saws.



Thanks Norm, 
always look forward to seeing the pictures you post, especially being in a whole different part of the country. :msp_thumbup: 
Hey Norm I just remembered you asked about the kind of trees in the back ground of some of the pics, I'll post one of the pics, the tree 
right behind the tip of my bar is the last one I'll be taking down for the home owner, it's an Eastern Hemlock, he has quite a few on his property. 
What you see in the picture is pretty much how the tree looks higher up, slight lean with most limbs on the lawn side of the tree, as I said, not 
a tree I would recommend for an inexperienced home owner. :msp_scared: Also, the large dead trunk in the back ground is Pine. 
Can't get enough of those saws eh Norm? :hmm3grin2orange:

Work safe. :msp_thumbsup:


----------



## struggle

*Parking lot stump wars*

Today was a whirlwind day. DW had day off and I started out with cleaning up a large branch that fell due to weight and broke on a silver maple which was a simple clean up and cut clean off from tree. Then the phone rings asking if I would bid a small spruce tree growing under another large maple. Bid it got it took it down today and ground the stump out (still have to clean the grinding up and back fill with dirt). 

Then off to start the parking lot stump war on the commercial property. I will let the picture explain that one:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## struggle

This is the second stump and a little smaller than the first one. Pictures might be a little mixed up on order. On the bigger stump I might have to take some more out but used a 2x4 accross the hole to site the depth to get an ideal range. Really the depth does not show in the picture ( it over 5" overall accross it) They are going to pour concrete right over the top so I am not really sure how well it will work for them in the long run as far as heaving the concrete with winter but that is not really my problem.

I still have two more to go. They spent the whole day with concrete saws and a jack hammer opeing these two up and have the other two part way done.


----------



## NHlocal

*.....got stumps?*

Awesome pics Shane, :msp_thumbup:
that's quite a machine you've got there, I'm impressed every time I see it. Now that I've actually ground a stump myself I can really appreciate what it is you're doing, great job!  How long did it take you to grind those stumps out? 
Thanks again for the pics. 

Work safe. :msp_thumbsup:


----------



## struggle

NHlocal said:


> Awesome pics Shane, :msp_thumbup:
> that's quite a machine you've got there, I'm impressed every time I see it. Now that I've actually ground a stump myself I can really appreciate what it is you're doing, great job!  How long did it take you to grind those stumps out?
> Thanks again for the pics.
> 
> Work safe. :msp_thumbsup:



My total time from arrival to when I left was four hours. Had two incidents with people driving thier cars right up next to where I was grinding and I did not feel like replacing vehicle windows so that took a little while longer. I think I only ran the machine for maybe 2 2-1/2 hours total time. 

I would grind and the clear it out so I could see the depth since I was dropping off the cement ledge of the lot. It was kind of a hassle since I have to do this in the evening but it will pay well. 

The owner was there today and called me said it all looked good to him for depth they needed. 

This job is just a grind only so I don't have to haul anything away which is nice since that would require more trips as this is 15 miles from my home.

Thanks for the positives:msp_thumbup:


----------



## paccity




----------



## struggle

Paccity what is the swing on that? I am sure in speed it would run circles around mine. 

The other day I see a crack on my wheel:msp_scared: Neighbor will weld it up as I hope to get through this year with it and during winter maybe go to a newer style wheel.


----------



## paccity

70 deg. thats the first pass. when you step up in machines consider something like mine. opens up a lot of possibilities for work because youcan get to stumps someone else can't . or you can bid cheaper because your in and out in no time.


----------



## NHlocal

paccity said:


> 70 deg. thats the first pass. when you step up in machines consider something like mine. opens up a lot of possibilities for work because youcan get to stumps someone else can't . or you can bid cheaper because your in and out in no time.



I'm scared :msp_scared: to ask but I'll ask anyway, what's it cost for a piece of equipment like that, new/used?.....
how about maintenance and upkeep?.....


----------



## struggle

I can't say for sure on his but mine I have under 4K in mine with the new engine etc. So my initial investment cost of operation is low. No way would I have felt comfortable sending 10K on a used machine not knowing how well the engine etc would be. I was concerned the work was not there for that kind of output of cash


Sent from my C771 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## NHlocal

struggle said:


> I can't say for sure on his but mine I have under 4K in mine with the new engine etc. So my initial investment cost of operation is low. No way would I have felt comfortable sending 10K on a used machine not knowing how well the engine etc would be. I was concerned the work was not there for that kind of output of cash
> 
> 
> Sent from my C771 using Tapatalk 2



Thanks Shane,
sounds like you made a good investment, from the pictures you're posting seems like it's paying itself off. :msp_thumbup:


----------



## struggle

At first I was concerned about pay back and it paid for itself in three weeks. I do need a new cutting wheel though so that I am guessing will not be cheap. I have 45 hours of run time on it so far

Sent from my C771 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Brian13

Been busy last couple days. Lost a few trees to Tropical Storm Debbie, nothing large though. Mostly broken branches still hung in the trees. Was just enough to keep me busy and very wet. Just got back from a fire at a recycling plant, very very dirty. Been an eventful week so far, wonder what the rest of the week will hold.


----------



## struggle

Let me just say the last two parking lot stumps sucked big time. I must have moved 3-400 pounds of concrete out from under them by hand. Took four hours to finish. I left that place 10:30 tonight felling beat tired. 






Sent from my C771 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Denis Gionet

struggle said:


> Let me just say the last two parking lot stumps sucked big time. I must have moved 3-400 pounds of concrete out from under them by hand. Took four hours to finish. I left that place 10:30 tonight felling beat tired.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my C771 using Tapatalk 2



Wow, that's GOTTA be good for the cutting wheel .... ouch !


----------



## struggle

Surprisingly the concrete if hit just right sharpens the edges of the rounded teeth actually. I was just glad no teeth broke as my wheel set up is a hassle to replace teeth. 
I was more worried when I saw rebar sticking out. Thankfully it came out with a chunk of concrete instead of being in the actual trunk. That for sure would have broke teeth

Sent from my C771 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## NHlocal

struggle said:


> Let me just say the last two parking lot stumps sucked big time. I must have moved 3-400 pounds of concrete out from under them by hand. Took four hours to finish. I left that place 10:30 tonight felling beat tired.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my C771 using Tapatalk 2



Ayuh, that's the problem with concrete, it get's into every little hole. Sure hope you didn't have too much damage on your teeth. :msp_ohmy: Did you break any teeth? :msp_scared: Or was it just major wear and tear? 

Oops, just saw you posted right before I did and answered my questions before I even asked. :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## struggle

I have a new set of teeth here. The teeth that were/are on it ate worn out. So no damage

Sent from my C771 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## paccity

ten of these today. averaged about 16 minutes each, dull bitts, at a 100 a stump . chipped a few teeth as the ground is an old riverbed. and thats at 20 inches below grade. df smells sooooo good.


----------



## NHlocal

paccity said:


> ten of these today. averaged about 16 minutes each, dull bitts, at a 100 a stump . chipped a few teeth as the ground is an old riverbed. and thats at 20 inches below grade. df smells sooooo good.



Hey paccity, 
that's some pretty fast work. I know next to nothin' about stump grinders but that looks like a good piece of equipment. :msp_thumbup: What's the cost for a grinder like that new/used? How is the upkeep/maintainance on it, easy/hard? :dunno:


----------



## paccity

horse power is your friend, it's got the sandvik teeth, hard to break them but do knock the carbide off now and then.this one is an 05, got it used in 06 with 70 hrs . has 2300 now . it looks rough but it gets serviced good where it counts. replaced some bearings here and there over the years ,one set of tracks last year. and timing belt last year. if you run it right it;s reliable as they get. paid 27k for it . now there about 57k. pay off is not bad. also when do take downs the machine will shove most logs out of your way . there are bigger one out there but i can suck the tracks in to 37" to go in some tight access jobs , very versatile . and the remote control is a must. i would not do it with out it.


----------



## NORMZILLA44

NHlocal said:


> Thanks Norm,
> always look forward to seeing the pictures you post, especially being in a whole different part of the country. :msp_thumbup:
> Hey Norm I just remembered you asked about the kind of trees in the back ground of some of the pics, I'll post one of the pics, the tree
> right behind the tip of my bar is the last one I'll be taking down for the home owner, it's an Eastern Hemlock, he has quite a few on his property.
> What you see in the picture is pretty much how the tree looks higher up, slight lean with most limbs on the lawn side of the tree, as I said, not
> a tree I would recommend for an inexperienced home owner. :msp_scared: Also, the large dead trunk in the back ground is Pine.
> Can't get enough of those saws eh Norm? :hmm3grin2orange: Thanks my friend those where the trees, must be the hemlocks. Sorry I have not been around. Was at the Capitol in Sacramento long day, and drive tuesday. Wiped me out six and a half hours round trip. A group of us CA dog men, were fighting the HSUS Humane society of the US on the dog ban. The first time we one since the bill was introduced. SB1221 A small band took on a national group head to head. And let me tell you they fight dirty. Got home after work, and got the news on my group The alliance of dog men. The vote was recalled, for a revote. LOL! Hope we did not get bought out. Almost threw my computer out the front door. Not easy when someone is trying to ban your way of life. Yep love them saw Randy!
> 
> Work safe. :msp_thumbsup:


 Hope you guys are all doing well i got some catch up I see!


----------



## NORMZILLA44

What a dummy I am, my reply with quaote, ended up tying into your post. You will see it.


----------



## NHlocal

paccity said:


> horse power is your friend, it's got the sandvik teeth, hard to break them but do knock the carbide off now and then.this one is an 05, got it used in 06 with 70 hrs . has 2300 now . it looks rough but it gets serviced good where it counts. replaced some bearings here and there over the years ,one set of tracks last year. and timing belt last year. if you run it right it;s reliable as they get. paid 27k for it . now there about 57k. pay off is not bad. also when do take downs the machine will shove most logs out of your way . there are bigger one out there but i can suck the tracks in to 37" to go in some tight access jobs , very versatile . and the remote control is a must. i would not do it with out it.



.....sounds like you've got yourself a real "work horse" with that grinder. :msp_thumbup: Right now that's something I'm putting at the top of my "wish list".....:msp_drool:


----------



## NHlocal

NORMZILLA44 said:


> What a dummy I am, my reply with quaote, ended up tying into your post. You will see it.



Hey Norm no worries, it's all good.....good to hear from ya' again. :msp_thumbup::msp_thumbup::msp_thumbup:


----------



## struggle

Paccity that grinder show looks sweet. Thanksfully I have not came acrros stumps I can't get mine to yet, but sure it will happen eventually. 

No way could I justify the cost of one like that though at this point. What HP does that unit have? Any idea on the total trailered weight?

I have read that the Snadvik wheels are the cats meow of wheels. I would like to get one on mine as a replacement wheel.


----------



## paccity

weight is about 5k. 60 hp. spend y yes but you can knock out a lott of jobs in a day with it. chip containment is real nice. and the sandvic setup dos not throw chipps so far.


----------



## struggle

paccity said:


> weight is about 5k. 60 hp. spend y yes but you can knock out a lott of jobs in a day with it. chip containment is real nice. and the sandvic setup dos not throw chipps so far.



That would be a deal killer for me on the weight. I pull with a Tahoe and that is where mine falls into the easy to pull and manuver. If I had tp pull 5K all the time it would also mean stepping up to a 3/4 ton truck most likely but you clearly have the work to support it which is a great thing

Sandvik wheel is somehitng I want to upgrade to this winter. They say they can make one for the 630A I have never heard anything bad about them.


----------



## NORMZILLA44

loaded up for tommorow. Be Parmeter, Jesus, Sean, and me. Full day me thinks. Hope I hope got enough saw.


----------



## ausneil 1

NORMZILLA44 said:


> loaded up for tommorow. Be Parmeter, Jesus, Sean, and me. Full day me thinks. Hope I hope got enough saw.



no bar covers norm, other than that looks good, i hate the thought of those sword fighting each other out to where your going.
hope all is well your end.


----------



## Eccentric

NORMZILLA44 said:


> loaded up for tommorow. Be Parmeter, Jesus, Sean, and me. Full day me thinks. Hope I hope got enough saw.



I spy a 'new' saw.











Fraser you've seen the saw second from the far right. Was recently in the custody of The Emperor.


----------



## NHlocal

Eccentric said:


> I spy a 'new' saw.



Hey Norm, 
looks like you've got what you need to do "a bit" of cutting. :chainsawguy: I'm trying to figure out who the shadowy figure is in the reflection of the rear window???
I'll second the bar covers, I know for me it's cheap insurance for damage to the inside of the vehicle, people, and yes the chains I just spent time getting razor sharp. :msp_w00t: Not trying to beat you up on it Norm,  for me it's a safety thing. :msp_thumbup: I've got at least one tree to take down today, hopefully will be shaking hands on starting another take down job today.
Time to start the coffee and head off to "work". :hmm3grin2orange:

Work safe. :msp_thumbsup:


----------



## NORMZILLA44

What's up gang, Neil and Randy I agree bar covers, all the way. Always been big on it, and no dull chains, even one tooth makes a difference as u know. I am short on em, and rest them on that borad in the back, so no bed contact. Wiil get some as I do need em, I usually pull my trailer, and they rest in slots cut in a 4x6. It is my favorirte way to haul em. Aaron nice Pic!. Man had to call for reinforcements, to get that job done, ten pines total, just a mess of brush, and Parmeter and I cut enough to burn 1.5 galons each for sawing today. That is how much we cut. Had 3 pull trees, and fell the rest, wedged em all drove one. Had to call a pal of mine down the street to help finish> I am already hurting. It was the 2101, 372, 660 today. Mostly 2101, I nicked something with the 66 was swapping between the two, and no time to file. Was a rough day though, look at my boots they are worked hard! I had a close call we were falling one. I was off to the side, John dropped it, and I was looking up the whole time. A limb broke out, and center me on the head, broke my sfaty glasses, which cut me by the ear. Man really cracked, me, not been hit that hard in awhile, knocked the wind out of me. Good thing for my forester hard hat. Funny thing I never saw the limb coming.


----------



## NORMZILLA44

John falling one, the me gunning one, and it's headed down!


----------



## ausneil 1

NORMZILLA44 said:


> What's up gang, Neil and Randy I agree bar covers, all the way. Always been big on it, and no dull chains, even one tooth makes a difference as u know. I am short on em, and rest them on that borad in the back, so no bed contact. Wiil get some as I do need em, I usually pull my trailer, and they rest in slots cut in a 4x6. It is my favorirte way to haul em. Aaron nice Pic!. Man had to call for reinforcements, to get that job done, ten pines total, just a mess of brush, and Parmeter and I cut enough to burn 1.5 galons each for sawing today. That is how much we cut. Had 3 pull trees, and fell the rest, wedged em all drove one. Had to call a pal of mine down the street to help finish> I am already hurting. It was the 2101, 372, 660 today. Mostly 2101, I nicked something with the 66 was swapping between the two, and no time to file. Was a rough day though, look at my boots they are worked hard! I had a close call we were falling one. I was off to the side, John dropped it, and I was looking up the whole time. A limb broke out, and center me on the head, broke my sfaty glasses, which cut me by the ear. Man really cracked, me, not been hit that hard in awhile, knocked the wind out of me. Good thing for my forester hard hat. Funny thing I never saw the limb coming.



sorry to hear you coped one, makes you feel sick when the shock of it hits you. I've been hit a few times over my falling carreer and its no fun at all.


----------



## NHlocal

NORMZILLA44 said:


> John falling one, the me gunning one, and it's headed down!



.....looks like the working man did some working. :hmm3grin2orange: Hey Norm, you feeling O.K. after that crack on the head? Glad to hear it wasn't more serious! :msp_ohmy: Nice pics, looks like you needed all the help you could get. I took down the last Hemlock to finish up the job for the home owner, nobody home so no word on the "next job". :dunno: I got some pics and a little video, I'll try to post it up later. Right now I gotta go put on the coffee and get ready to go to work, we're still very busy. :msp_thumbup: I'll never complain about too much work..... 
Work safe. :msp_thumbsup:


----------



## NORMZILLA44

Neil, and Randy thanks. Yeah I am all good and yeah, does shock u. Man it took five of us, and we could have used more help! Good to see you Lee, hope the 166's are doing good!


----------



## Eccentric

NORMZILLA44 said:


> What's up gang, Neil and Randy I agree bar covers, all the way. Always been big on it, and no dull chains, even one tooth makes a difference as u know. I am short on em, and rest them on that borad in the back, so no bed contact. Wiil get some as I do need em, I usually pull my trailer, and they rest in slots cut in a 4x6. It is my favorirte way to haul em. Aaron nice Pic!. Man had to call for reinforcements, to get that job done, ten pines total, just a mess of brush, and Parmeter and I cut enough to burn 1.5 galons each for sawing today. That is how much we cut. Had 3 pull trees, and fell the rest, wedged em all drove one. Had to call a pal of mine down the street to help finish> I am already hurting. It was the 2101, 372, 660 today. Mostly 2101, I nicked something with the 66 was swapping between the two, and no time to file. Was a rough day though, look at my boots they are worked hard! I had a close call we were falling one. I was off to the side, John dropped it, and I was looking up the whole time. A limb broke out, and center me on the head, broke my sfaty glasses, which cut me by the ear. Man really cracked, me, not been hit that hard in awhile, knocked the wind out of me. Good thing for my forester hard hat. Funny thing I never saw the limb coming.





NORMZILLA44 said:


> Neil, and Randy thanks. Yeah I am all good and yeah, does shock u. Man it took five of us, and we could have used more help! Good to see you Lee, hope the 166's are doing good!



You know there was another pal of yours about 2 miles away that could've helped you finish bucking those buggers up if you'd called him. He's an eccentric fellow who runs old saws.......


----------



## NHlocal

*.....pulling over the Hemlock.....*



NORMZILLA44 said:


> Neil, and Randy thanks. Yeah I am all good and yeah, does shock u. Man it took five of us, and we could have used more help! Good to see you Lee, hope the 166's are doing good!



Hey Norm, 
.....glad to here you're okay, lot of people get hurt that way, it's a good reminder to me to be even more aware of what's above me when I'm cutting. :msp_scared: You know Norm, that's the kind of work I REALLY enjoy doing, unfortunately the commute is a little too long. :hmm3grin2orange: I had an "easy" day yesterday taking down the last Hemlock. My wife was there as "photographer" only, she has no problem helping with some "groundie" work but not take downs. As I said it had some lean and most of the limbs going against the direction the home owner wanted it go, but it was pretty straight forward rigging with a bull rope, a redirect, and a come along. Really wasn't that "big", I put a tape on it after I dropped it, 51ft tall. Here's a few pics.....



*.....only needed one toss with the throw line to hit the spot for the bull rope.....*






*.....pull the rope through the tree about 3/4 of the way up and tie off to the trunk with a running bowline.....*






*.....run the rope through a redirect.....*






*.....pretension the rope with the come along.....*






*.....cut the back cut leaving a little extra hinge to hold the tree on the stump, finish pulling with the come along, and it's safely down.....*






I'll put a short video together as soon as I can and post it. All this "rigging stuff" is new to me, really interesting stuff, I like it!!!

Work safe. :msp_thumbsup:


----------



## NORMZILLA44

Eccentric said:


> You know there was another pal of yours about 2 miles away that could've helped you finish bucking those buggers up if you'd called him. He's an eccentric fellow who runs old saws.......


 I know buddy, I apologize, it hit me later toward the end of the day. No excuse, just was not my day! Sorry pal, we will get you in there, and thank you!


----------



## NORMZILLA44

Great pics Randy. Real nice work!!!!


----------



## NHlocal

NORMZILLA44 said:


> Great pics Randy. Real nice work!!!!



Thanks Norm,
I'm still working on that other video but I finished up the one on the Oak tree. I'm kinda upset with myself 'cause I didn't get pics of the hauling or loading/unloading. :msp_thumbdn: Oh well.....just some cutting and pickup, the not so glamorous stuff, I still enjoy it though. :msp_w00t: Take a look, tell me what you see. All comments/criticism are very much appreciated. 
Work safe. :msp_thumbsup:

Bucking Up Oak With Old Lightning Strike - YouTube


----------



## Rounder

More great pics all! Put my camera in my lunch box, try and take some in the morning. Finally moved into some nicer timber and getting to run the 390 I bought about 3 months ago.


Some pics of the Mission Range on the drive out, started this one up Monday, bouncing between here and two others in the Bitterroots.

View attachment 243754



View attachment 243755


----------



## struggle

Norm glad you are ok stuff falling from the sky can be kind of bad for anyone. Good thing for the helmet.

I forgot now who turned me on to the Climb right flip lineto lazt to go back read through all the post at the moment. But I will say wow what a diffrence to use that then what I had before. Completely feel much safer being able to adjust the line smaller and larger as I dropped a dead pine tree nothing big maybe 30' over all and I climbed it to I would say 20' and cut the top out short as it was near a wire sheilded for a lite pole so I did not want to tip the top off into the wire. 

Customer came out and sat in his garge the whole time and very happily said looks like you have done this before:msp_biggrin: I took it as a compliment.

Now for the screw up of the day though which I am hesitant to say He had a storm damaged trunk on an ash tree that he cut most of it off but wanted it cut back to the tree flush. No problem. I under cut it with my 200T so as to not peel back the bark and thne brought out the Dolmar 9010 which has a 28" bar and the this limb/trunk section was every bit 25" at the tree. So I proceed to cut it and all of a sudden it popped and ripped the saw right out of my hand:msp_scared: I realized I had slightly missed my undercut by maybe an 1" and when the branch popped it took the saw with it. 

Saw fell about 12' and thankfully fell away from the limb and was still running when I got down to it. No damage ( the chain brake set on it when it hit I guess) Just a lesson learned. Thankfully customer went in before this happened as I let the explicatives roll when it happened. I was very lucky. If I had the saw a little more level to the cut it would have been fine but I had it tipped down jst enough for the break away to catch the bar and flip it. 

I hope not to do that ever again.


----------



## NORMZILLA44

Good stuff Randy real nice job. Sam great to see you, and beautiful mountains. What do you think of the 390 so far?


----------



## NHlocal

Rounder said:


> More great pics all! Put my camera in my lunch box, try and take some in the morning. Finally moved into some nicer timber and getting to run the 390 I bought about 3 months ago.
> 
> 
> Some pics of the Mission Range on the drive out, started this one up Monday, bouncing between here and two others in the Bitterroots.
> 
> View attachment 243754
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 243755



Awesome pics! That's just flat out beautiful. :msp_thumbup:


----------



## NHlocal

struggle said:


> Norm glad you are ok stuff falling from the sky can be kind of bad for anyone. Good thing for the helmet.
> 
> I forgot now who turned me on to the Climb right flip lineto lazt to go back read through all the post at the moment. But I will say wow what a diffrence to use that then what I had before. Completely feel much safer being able to adjust the line smaller and larger as I dropped a dead pine tree nothing big maybe 30' over all and I climbed it to I would say 20' and cut the top out short as it was near a wire sheilded for a lite pole so I did not want to tip the top off into the wire.
> 
> Customer came out and sat in his garge the whole time and very happily said looks like you have done this before:msp_biggrin: I took it as a compliment.
> 
> Now for the screw up of the day though which I am hesitant to say He had a storm damaged trunk on an ash tree that he cut most of it off but wanted it cut back to the tree flush. No problem. I under cut it with my 200T so as to not peel back the bark and thne brought out the Dolmar 9010 which has a 28" bar and the this limb/trunk section was every bit 25" at the tree. So I proceed to cut it and all of a sudden it popped and ripped the saw right out of my hand:msp_scared: I realized I had slightly missed my undercut by maybe an 1" and when the branch popped it took the saw with it.
> 
> Saw fell about 12' and thankfully fell away from the limb and was still running when I got down to it. No damage ( the chain brake set on it when it hit I guess) Just a lesson learned. Thankfully customer went in before this happened as I let the explicatives roll when it happened. I was very lucky. If I had the saw a little more level to the cut it would have been fine but I had it tipped down jst enough for the break away to catch the bar and flip it.
> 
> I hope not to do that ever again.



Hey Shane, 
I've had the same thing happen to me. A few years back, it very nearly yanked the saw out of my hand. Same situation, missed the undercut. It's a hard way to learn a lesson. Glad to hear nothing "serious" happened. :msp_ohmy: Sounds like everything else went well, good to hear that flip line is working out for ya'. :msp_thumbup:

Work safe. :msp_thumbsup:


----------



## Rounder

Few quick ones this morning, Husky eye-candy for Norm.

View attachment 243828


View attachment 243829


View attachment 243830


Not a lot of diameter, but 2-3 long log tall sticks

-Sam


----------



## NHlocal

*.....small Hemlock.....*

Great pics Sam,
.....that's quite a location you're working in, beautiful scenery. 
Norm, I've got that video on that small Hemlock uploaded, take a look, opcorn: tell me what you see. 
Comment/criticize, I appreciate any and all of it. :msp_thumbup:
Work safe. :msp_thumbsup: 

Hemlock Take Down Using a Come Along - YouTube


----------



## Rounder

NHlocal said:


> Great pics Sam,
> .....that's quite a location you're working in, beautiful scenery.
> 
> It's really nice up there, but the damn humidity has been a killer lately, not used to it out here. 30% and I want to lay down and die, 93% this morning, brutal. You Eastern guys are tougher than me....Grew up in Indiana and couldn't stand it!


----------



## NHlocal

Rounder said:


> NHlocal said:
> 
> 
> 
> Great pics Sam,
> .....that's quite a location you're working in, beautiful scenery.
> 
> It's really nice up there, but the damn humidity has been a killer lately, not used to it out here. 30% and I want to lay down and die, 93% this morning, brutal. You Eastern guys are tougher than me....Grew up in Indiana and couldn't stand it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ayuh, it does get a little "sticky" out here.....:hmm3grin2orange: I'm not sure I'll ever really get used to it.
Click to expand...


----------



## NORMZILLA44

Rounder said:


> Few quick ones this morning, Husky eye-candy for Norm.
> 
> View attachment 243828
> 
> 
> View attachment 243829
> 
> 
> View attachment 243830
> 
> 
> Not a lot of diameter, but 2-3 long log tall sticks
> 
> -Sam


 Very nice my friend, very nice love it


----------



## NORMZILLA44

NHlocal said:


> Great pics Sam,
> .....that's quite a location you're working in, beautiful scenery.
> Norm, I've got that video on that small Hemlock uploaded, take a look, opcorn: tell me what you see.
> Comment/criticize, I appreciate any and all of it. :msp_thumbup:
> Work safe. :msp_thumbsup:
> 
> Hemlock Take Down Using a Come Along - YouTube


 You know I love your work my friend No criticism here


----------



## NHlocal

NORMZILLA44 said:


> You know I love your work my friend No criticism here



Thanks Norm, I appreciate that. :msp_thumbup: 
Hope you and everyone where you're at has a safe day enjoying our country's 236th birthday! 
HAPPY BIRTHDAY AMERICA!!!!! :biggrinbounce2:


----------



## NORMZILLA44

Same to you Randy, and all my friends.


----------



## Brian13

Hello all, hope everyone had a good 4th! Norm looks like a nice group of workin saws! Sorry to hear you got poped in the head. Just a little reminder to stay on your toes. I just had one the other day, was up in a tree and was cutting with my hand saw on one side and went to cut on the other side. On the way from one side to the other I just nicked my rope. Did not damage the rope, but gave me quite a startle. Have been paying a little more attention to where my saw is. Randy nice work! Looks like everything went well. Here is some pics from last week. We stood one of the oaks up that had blown over in the storm. Went pretty well, used a loader to stand it up and its still standing.


----------



## NHlocal

Brian13 said:


> Hello all, hope everyone had a good 4th! Norm looks like a nice group of workin saws! Sorry to hear you got poped in the head. Just a little reminder to stay on your toes. I just had one the other day, was up in a tree and was cutting with my hand saw on one side and went to cut on the other side. On the way from one side to the other I just nicked my rope. Did not damage the rope, but gave me quite a startle. Have been paying a little more attention to where my saw is. Randy nice work! Looks like everything went well. Here is some pics from last week. We stood one of the oaks up that had blown over in the storm. Went pretty well, used a loader to stand it up and its still standing.



Good to hear from you Brian,
Looks like you did alright getting that Oak stood back up, nice work. It didn't look damaged, it may look wilted for a while but it should recover.  Probably should keep the guy lines on it for support for at least a couple months maybe up to a year until the roots take hold, kinda the same situation as transplanting. Nice pics, thanks for sharing. :msp_thumbup: Ayuh, that tree came down as nice as you like, I love take downs that go exactly as planned.  
Don't really have anything planned for Saturday (other than AM overtime at the shop, Sunday AM too) for the first time in a long time, never know, something may come up..... 
Have a good weekend everyone. 
Work safe. :msp_thumbsup:


----------



## NORMZILLA44

Good stuff Brain! A little tree salvage I like it good work. Randy how we doin! Im headed for some cutting tommorow one of the ranhse, all loaded ready to roll.


----------



## Eccentric

NORMZILLA44 said:


> Good stuff Brain! A little tree salvage I like it good work. Randy how we doin! Im headed for some cutting tommorow one of the ranhse, all loaded ready to roll.



Wish I was going cutting with you this time Norm. Sorry my friend. This Saturday's already taken with family obligations (planned weeks ago). Most Saturdays are open for me. Sunday I'll be working on saws and sharpening chains.....getting ready for next time..


----------



## NORMZILLA44

No problem Aaron. I understand was not to eventfull. I was cutting a tree bound up across the road. 2nd cut pinched the new Cannon A son of a ........... Good thing Bob's truck had a winch we pulled it off, the limb that is. It was cut most of the way. My truck was up top, because it would not make it down. Was a quick job, but wished I brought all my gear below. As we had the work up top, this was just a quick job.


----------



## NHlocal

NORMZILLA44 said:


> No problem Aaron. I understand was not to eventfull. I was cutting a tree bound up across the road. 2nd cut pinched the new Cannon A son of a ........... Good thing Bob's truck had a winch we pulled it off, the limb that is. It was cut most of the way. My truck was up top, because it would not make it down. Was a quick job, but wished I brought all my gear below. As we had the work up top, this was just a quick job.



Hey Norm, 
good to hear things turned out alright, even the "quick" jobs can give you all kinds of trouble, :bang: 
nice pics! :msp_thumbup:
Time to go put on the coffee and get ready for "work".....:msp_blink:


----------



## Alex D

Tom. will most likely be cutting that giant silver maple, looking forward to it to say the least. Just have to remember to bring my camera and get some pics.


----------



## NHlocal

Alex D said:


> Tom. will most likely be cutting that giant silver maple, looking forward to it to say the least. Just have to remember to bring my camera and get some pics.



High def video would be the ultimate! :hmm3grin2orange: but pics would be awesome too.....:msp_thumbup::msp_thumbup::msp_thumbup:


----------



## NORMZILLA44

Randy Tahnks man. Alex good stuff, love to see pics. Randy video LOL! You are asking foe more, and more every time LOL!:msp_w00t:


----------



## NHlocal

NORMZILLA44 said:


> Randy Tahnks man. Alex good stuff, love to see pics. Randy video LOL! You are asking foe more, and more every time LOL!:msp_w00t:



Hey Norm, 
.....just asking, :hmm3grin2orange: but a 5ft DBH Silver Maple.....that's some exciting stuff! :msp_w00t: 
Oh well, it's put the coffee on and get ready for work time again.....have a good and safe week everyone. :msp_thumbup:


----------



## Eccentric

NORMZILLA44 said:


> No problem Aaron. I understand was not to eventfull. I was cutting a tree bound up across the road. 2nd cut pinched the new Cannon A son of a ........... Good thing Bob's truck had a winch we pulled it off, the limb that is. It was cut most of the way. My truck was up top, because it would not make it down. Was a quick job, but wished I brought all my gear below. As we had the work up top, this was just a quick job.


----------



## pioneerguy600

I had a couple of spruce trees come down along my property line at the camp on Lake Charlotte, I cleaned them up and moved them to the lakeshore. They narrowly missed the storage shed.


----------



## pioneerguy600




----------



## pioneerguy600




----------



## parrisw

I had a couple of spruce trees come down along my property line at the camp on Lake Charlotte, I cleaned them up and moved them to the lakeshore. They narrowly missed the storage shed.
[/QUOTE]

That looks like an awesome place there Jerry. That's my kinda place, right on the lake!! 

Why did you move the logs to the lakeshore?


----------



## NHlocal

Haywire said:


>



Great pictures! :msp_thumbup: I'm not familiar with the western pines, is that ponderosa pine? :dunno:


----------



## Gologit

This is a Ponderosa too...kind of a southern cousin to Haywire's. Notice the difference in size and bark color...must be all that California sunshine.

The guy in the plaid shirt is my neighbor from down the road. He's 86 years young and still likes to go to the woods. It gives him a chance to run saw a little, criticize my technique, and generally pick on me all day long. He's forgotten more about falling than I'll ever know. He reminds me of that fact frequently. :msp_biggrin: Always buys lunch, though.

The grubby looking guy in the tin hat is me.






















I know, I know, there's actually one picture without a saw in it. We were on break. When the youngest guy on the crew is 65, there's lots of those. :msp_wink:


----------



## Gologit

Kind of an addition to my previous post....I walked down the road to show my neighbor these pictures. He was mixing cement...with a shovel and a wheel-barrow...and pouring an addition to his patio. It's 98 degrees outside with no wind and little shade.

Now there's a working man.


----------



## Eccentric

Gologit said:


> Kind of an addition to my previous post....I walked down the road to show my neighbor these pictures. He was mixing cement...with a shovel and a wheel-barrow...and pouring an addition to his patio. It's 98 degrees outside with no wind and little shade.
> 
> Now there's a working man.



My dad did several projects like that when I was a lad. We mixed all the concrete in the damn whellbarrow with a shovel. Only got him to rent a concrete mixer ONCE. That was when we filled a large cinderblock retaining wall. He actually paid someone to lay the rebar and pour the footing (thank God). We layed all the blocks (mixing the grout by hand), then filled the wall aftewards. Just the two of us with a wheelbarrow, two shovels, and a concrete mixer. My back hurts a litle every time I walk past that wall....


----------



## pioneerguy600

parrisw said:


> I had a couple of spruce trees come down along my property line at the camp on Lake Charlotte, I cleaned them up and moved them to the lakeshore. They narrowly missed the storage shed.



That looks like an awesome place there Jerry. That's my kinda place, right on the lake!! 

Why did you move the logs to the lakeshore?[/QUOTE]

I plan on dumping them in the lake later this summer, I will tow them up the lake a ways to a bandsaw mill and have them saws into staging planks and the leftovers sawn into boards. I had to think of a way to move them by myself as it is very remote, water access only and would cost too much to barge a machine up there just to handle 3 trees.
The Lake,


----------



## Brian13

Jerry, that is some beautiful land up there!! I like the set up to move the logs, looks it worked pretty good. Bob, for someone who is supposed to be semi retired it looks like you are still working harder than most half your age are willing to. Hope I can still work like that when I get there! Had a good day today, took out a small dead pine this morning. The boss walked me through topping my first tree. It didnt need it, as it was out in the open and could have just dropped it right there. It was practice for a bigger one that will come down Friday and since I havnt topped one yet he thought it would be a good one to learn on. It was a blast, got a little bit of bouncing when the top went and everything went smooth. The whole time I was comfortable, and didnt feel like imminent death was near. Hoping I can get the boss to take some pics Friday. Have a co dominant pine that has to come out, with little room to work with. Cant wait!


----------



## NHlocal

Gologit said:


> This is a Ponderosa too...kind of a southern cousin to Haywire's. Notice the difference in size and bark color...must be all that California sunshine.
> 
> The guy in the plaid shirt is my neighbor from down the road. He's 86 years young and still likes to go to the woods. It gives him a chance to run saw a little, criticize my technique, and generally pick on me all day long. He's forgotten more about falling than I'll ever know. He reminds me of that fact frequently. :msp_biggrin: Always buys lunch, though.
> 
> The grubby looking guy in the tin hat is me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know, I know, there's actually one picture without a saw in it. We were on break. When the youngest guy on the crew is 65, there's lots of those. :msp_wink:



My hat is off to both of you, real "working men" for sure. :msp_thumbup: And thank you for posting those pictures, we just don't have trees like that up here in New Hampshire, would really enjoy the opportunity to work with trees that size. Took down a pine for a home owner last month that was "pretty good sized" for up here, just north of 100ft tall and almost 3ft DBH, up here that's kinda big, but nothin' like what you've got there. :msp_ohmy: Thanks again.....
Work safe. :msp_thumbsup:


----------



## NHlocal

Jerry,
You've got a little piece of heaven right there, awesome pics!!!  Post card pretty for sure!

Hey Brian, 
Now you're getting into the real exciting stuff! (read also: the real dangerous stuff!) :msp_scared: Pay very close attention 'cause when you're tied into a tree and getting ready to cut the top out there's no place to go. There may be all kinds of room to drop the top in, but if it comes back in your lap there's no where for you to go. Always at least double check everything before making your back cut. Please don't read this the wrong way, but never forget how dangerous it can be. I'm excited for ya', hope you're able to get some pics! Great to here you're comfortable up there doing that kind of work. There's nothin' like putting the back cut in and those few moments as the top starts to tip and you shut the saw off and listen to the whoosh as it falls.....and hang on as the tree rocks back and forth trying to throw you out.....:hmm3grin2orange: 
Work safe. :msp_thumbsup:


----------



## parrisw

pioneerguy600 said:


> That looks like an awesome place there Jerry. That's my kinda place, right on the lake!!
> 
> Why did you move the logs to the lakeshore?



I plan on dumping them in the lake later this summer, I will tow them up the lake a ways to a bandsaw mill and have them saws into staging planks and the leftovers sawn into boards. I had to think of a way to move them by myself as it is very remote, water access only and would cost too much to barge a machine up there just to handle 3 trees.
The Lake,
[/QUOTE]


That's pretty awesome Jerry. I'd love to have a place on the Lake, but I can do with 5 mins from the lake for now.


----------



## pioneerguy600

NHlocal said:


> Jerry,
> You've got a little piece of heaven right there, awesome pics!!!  Post card pretty for sure.
> Thanks,..we are very lucky to have lots of undeveloped land up this way. Looking out from my camp yard I cam see a panoramic view of the top end of the lake and not see another building. This lake is only about 5 miles long and a mile or so wide, I have been on it since I was less than a year old.


----------



## pioneerguy600

parrisw said:


> I plan on dumping them in the lake later this summer, I will tow them up the lake a ways to a bandsaw mill and have them saws into staging planks and the leftovers sawn into boards. I had to think of a way to move them by myself as it is very remote, water access only and would cost too much to barge a machine up there just to handle 3 trees.
> The Lake,




That's pretty awesome Jerry. I'd love to have a place on the Lake, but I can do with 5 mins from the lake for now. 



My little camp was built in 1957 on a lot that has been in the family for many, many years, I was 5 years old that year.


----------



## parrisw

pioneerguy600 said:


> You've got a little piece of heaven right there, awesome pics!!!  Post card pretty for sure.
> Thanks,..we are very lucky to have lots of undeveloped land up this way. Looking out from my camp yard I cam see a panoramic view of the top end of the lake and not see another building. This lake is only about 5 miles long and a mile or so wide, I have been on it since I was less than a year old.



That sounds great. This lake isn't very big, and only allowed on half of it with a boat that has more then 10hp. But still enough room to have lots of fun. I spend my life growing up boating on the ocean, now that I have a boat I take my kids on the lake to swim and tubing behind the boat, I'm the dad that's all about fun with my kids, if they are smiling so am I!!


----------



## parrisw

pioneerguy600 said:


> That's pretty awesome Jerry. I'd love to have a place on the Lake, but I can do with 5 mins from the lake for now.
> 
> 
> 
> My little camp was built in 1957 on a lot that has been in the family for many, many years, I was 5 years old that year.




Very nice, I'm dreaming!! Property on a lake around here is $$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$


----------



## NORMZILLA44

Great to see all of my friends in here. Missed ya, great pictures nice trees, and falling pics. Brian good deal topping! Sorry I been sidetracked, but great to see you all here.


----------



## NHlocal

NORMZILLA44 said:


> Great to see all of my friends in here. Missed ya, great pictures nice trees, and falling pics. Brian good deal topping! Sorry I been sidetracked, but great to see you all here.



Hey Norm,
.....good to hear from you again,  good to see you didn't fall off the map.....:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Brian13

NHlocal said:


> Jerry,
> You've got a little piece of heaven right there, awesome pics!!!  Post card pretty for sure!
> 
> Hey Brian,
> Now you're getting into the real exciting stuff! (read also: the real dangerous stuff!) :msp_scared: Pay very close attention 'cause when you're tied into a tree and getting ready to cut the top out there's no place to go. There may be all kinds of room to drop the top in, but if it comes back in your lap there's no where for you to go. Always at least double check everything before making your back cut. Please don't read this the wrong way, but never forget how dangerous it can be. I'm excited for ya', hope you're able to get some pics! Great to here you're comfortable up there doing that kind of work. There's nothin' like putting the back cut in and those few moments as the top starts to tip and you shut the saw off and listen to the whoosh as it falls.....and hang on as the tree rocks back and forth trying to throw you out.....:hmm3grin2orange:
> Work safe. :msp_thumbsup:



Definitely not reading it the wrong way. You are 100% correct, if anything goes wrong there is nowhere to go. I have a tremendous amount of respect for the danger. Please dont read my saying that I was not scared as being unaware of the danger. I was just saying that I wasnt panicked. I am nervously excited for the next one, its taller and the top will be larger. BTW, do you use the conventional notch or the humbolt type notch when you cut a top out?

In other news got my saddle today. Got some reading to do, it had a lot of adjustments. In the kitchen its pretty comfortable. Wont be able to try it until Friday though, which will give me time to put the gear loops where I want them. I will let you know what I think when I get to use it. My kids were just as excited as me, and had to try it on. I think they might want to climb trees when they get older LOL.


----------



## NHlocal

Brian13 said:


> Definitely not reading it the wrong way. You are 100% correct, if anything goes wrong there is nowhere to go. I have a tremendous amount of respect for the danger. Please dont read my saying that I was not scared as being unaware of the danger. I was just saying that I wasnt panicked. I am nervously excited for the next one, its taller and the top will be larger. BTW, do you use the conventional notch or the humbolt type notch when you cut a top out?
> 
> In other news got my saddle today. Got some reading to do, it had a lot of adjustments. In the kitchen its pretty comfortable. Wont be able to try it until Friday though, which will give me time to put the gear loops where I want them. I will let you know what I think when I get to use it. My kids were just as excited as me, and had to try it on. I think they might want to climb trees when they get older LOL.



Brian, 
.....first of all, great pics! :msp_thumbup: I got a good chuckle out of 'em, that's great to hear they're excited about what you're doing. You never know.....you may be teaching them to climb someday soon..... I have no doubt you will be very happy with that saddle, should make your work a whole lot easier, I am curious to hear how it works for ya'. When I cut out a top that is standing pretty much straight, no "heavy" lean, I have been using a conventional notch. I'll cut about a 45[SUP]o[/SUP] angle on the face cut so the top is well on it's way before the hinge breaks loose. I've had no problems working with that so far. 
As I said before I'm excited for ya', this is one of my favorite parts of tree work. Looking forward to hearing how it goes and hopefully seeing some "action pics"! 
Work safe! :msp_thumbsup:

.....looking at one of your pics a question came to mind, do you play guitar?


----------



## Brian13

NHlocal said:


> Brian,
> .....first of all, great pics! :msp_thumbup: I got a good chuckle out of 'em, that's great to hear they're excited about what you're doing. You never know.....you may be teaching them to climb someday soon..... I have no doubt you will be very happy with that saddle, should make your work a whole lot easier, I am curious to hear how it works for ya'. When I cut out a top that is standing pretty much straight, no "heavy" lean, I have been using a conventional notch. I'll cut about a 45[SUP]o[/SUP] angle on the face cut so the top is well on it's way before the hinge breaks loose. I've had no problems working with that so far.
> As I said before I'm excited for ya', this is one of my favorite parts of tree work. Looking forward to hearing how it goes and hopefully seeing some "action pics"!
> Work safe! :msp_thumbsup:
> 
> .....looking at one of your pics a question came to mind, do you play guitar?



LOL, not as much as I used to, and not very well either. But I assume you noticed fingernails, and yes its from guitar. I am so used to it, it feels weird with trimmed nails. My boss likes the conventional notch as well. I like the conventional myself, its a little easier for me to match my cuts. Spent some time getting my harness set up today, put 4 gear loops on it and got it fit as best as I can with out climbing in it. Looking forward to putting it to use.


----------



## NHlocal

Brian13 said:


> LOL, not as much as I used to, and not very well either. But I assume you noticed fingernails, and yes its from guitar. I am so used to it, it feels weird with trimmed nails. My boss likes the conventional notch as well. I like the conventional myself, its a little easier for me to match my cuts. Spent some time getting my harness set up today, put 4 gear loops on it and got it fit as best as I can with out climbing in it. Looking forward to putting it to use.



Ayuh, the fingernails gave it away for sure!  I'm embarrassed to say I haven't picked up my guitar in months, :redface: never got really good, but I do enjoy playing. 
A conventional face cut seems to work well in most cases, of course when you start throwing in heavy lean, heavy favor to either side, back lean, compromised wood, etc, etc, and so on and so on.....I'm still trying to learn all these different types of cuts and what is the safest in any given situation, experience is a good teacher, for the most part I try to keep it simple. I use what I am sure will work. 
Good deal getting your harness setup before you climb, saves you time when you do go out and use it. You're not making all the obvious adjustments when hooked on the rope and ready to climb, I did the same thing. I actually have a setup in my basement that I can hook my saddle into and hang in it, can't really "climb" up the rope (only about 2 feet) but it definitely gives me a good idea of what the saddle will feel like hanging from a rope.  I know I keep saying it, but I'm sure you'll love it. 
The UPS man came to see me again today, last month I was able to get the Porta wrap, 3/4" light/medium duty block, and dead eye sling, I just opened up the box with a 5/8" stainless steel CMI light/medium duty block, 5/8" loopie sling, and 150' 1/2" double esterlon rigging rope.(WesSpur 4th of July sale made it "affordable" for me :hmm3grin2orange: ) Little by little I'm getting the stuff that makes the hard work a whole lot easier. Thanks for the update! Looking forward to some "action" pics.....?! 

Work safe. :msp_thumbsup:

*.....my equipment "staging" area.....*


----------



## Alex D

*The maple or should I say stump from hell*

Pretty ####ing pissed about that giant silver maple. First of all I thought it was gonna be a tree that was supposed to be dropped nope just 2stumps and logs to be cut up. Ok I think pretty simple to do but kinda disappointed theres not the whole tree. Well did I say simple it sure as f$%k was a pain in the ass. These 2 stumps were full of ####in nails and there was even a metal pole stuck in the big one. Dulled a chitload of chains that all needed to be sharpened and on top of that two are destroyed because when they hit into the pole imbedded in the big one they got thrown and it destroyed the drive link-part of the chain that goes into the groove of the bar. Nightmare absolute nightmare ive never seen so much metal in a single tree or stump should I say. 

Anyway here is a pic of that stump it was a 5 footer and would have been an awesome tree to drop-but a disappointing and extremely frustrating day oh well on to the next one.

View attachment 244896


----------



## NORMZILLA44

Brian, Randy, Alex great to see you. Humbolt is also the only way to fly on steep ground, it is the safest. Some using the conventional, on to steep of ground have launched trees back, and over the stumpshot. I use both mainlt Humbolt, but in a tree can see how a conv, would be easier. Alex sorry to hear the bad day stuff, we all get em hang in there my friend.


----------



## NHlocal

NORMZILLA44 said:


> Brian, Randy, Alex great to see you. Humbolt is also the only way to fly on steep ground, it is the safest. Some using the conventional, on to steep of ground have launched trees back, and over the stumpshot. I use both mainlt Humbolt, but in a tree can see how a conv, would be easier. Alex sorry to hear the bad day stuff, we all get em hang in there my friend.



Ayuh,
I agree with ya' Norm, Humbolt on steep ground is a much safer face cut. :msp_thumbup: Far less likely to jump back over the stump. And yes, up in the tree that's not usually something you have to worry about.  
Alex,
metal in the stump ain't fun ever, makes for a very expensive cut every time. :bang: I've run into a few nails but nothing like what you had, real sorry to hear that. 
Work safe. :msp_thumbsup:


----------



## Denis Gionet

I loathe every time I touch metal with a saw. Sorry to hear for the bad day, and it wasn't a cool one either. We all get them from time to time, we feel your pain. Think of it this way, it couldn't get much worse than that.

On the other hand, it IS Friday the 13th today, so I'll touch wood and carry my lucky rabbit's foot today...


----------



## NORMZILLA44

On the outside job's, we do hit stuff from time to time, not as often as at work. I have thrown brand new chains in the garbage can. Sad but true working off the county roads. Everything has wire nails etc. Cut a good oak a couple months ago, with the 46, had the rakers manicured pefects, cutting with it for day's no incident or issue. Then well you know the sound. Tree had fence staples and barbed wire inside. Cut through 3 of em, right in a row. Son of a........ I was pissed but what do you do. It's the stuff inside the tree that get's us at work the most. And if you ever hit the asphalt, most likely that chain is scrap metal.


----------



## NORMZILLA44

P.S nice gear Randy in the picture.


----------



## NHlocal

Denis Gionet said:


> I loathe every time I touch metal with a saw. Sorry to hear for the bad day, and it wasn't a cool one either. We all get them from time to time, we feel your pain. Think of it this way, it couldn't get much worse than that.
> 
> On the other hand, it IS Friday the 13th today, so I'll touch wood and carry my lucky rabbit's foot today...



.....superstitious eh?.....:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## NHlocal

NORMZILLA44 said:


> P.S nice gear Randy in the picture.



Thanks Norm, 
.....I have to watch and wait for the "sales and bargains" to be able to fit it into my budget, that's why I went with the CMI blocks(biggest bang for the buck), the ISC blocks are out of my reach right now, but the CMI blocks will meet my needs very nicely.....:biggrinbounce2: trying to pick away at the gear that meets my "basic" needs right now, picking away at the "wish list" comes later.....:hmm3grin2orange: Sherrill Tree has a 10% off on the CMI stuff for the month of July, I think I'll be able to get the 3/4" S.S. block with the 40,000 MBS rating, that should cover any "heavy" work I get..... 

Work safe. :msp_thumbsup:


----------



## Brian13

Nice stuff you got Randy!! That is some stuff that is on my list for down the road for sure, keep eying some of the very same items in the catalogs. I got a box in yesterday as well from the 4th sale as well, cant beat 10% off. Got a CMI ascender, a webbing strap (witch turned out to be a little shorter than I needed), another caribiner, a caritool, and another hitchclimber pulley. I thought I was going to use the hitchclimber pulley on the bridge, but not so sure I like it. Need to do some more experimenting with it. Throwing away a brand new chain suck Norm!! I have been pretty lucky and have only hit metal a time or two. The more I cut I am sure I will find more. Didnt get to take out that pine today, but all was not lost. Got to break in the new saddle on a larger oak. The saddle is super comfortable, almost no pressure or discomfort what so ever. Definitely a good purchase, would definitely recommend it. And on another note, I made it about the highest I have climbed as of yet which would be around 40ish feet. Still not very high in whole scheme of things, but I am getting more comfortable up there.


----------



## Denis Gionet

NHlocal said:


> .....superstitious eh?.....:hmm3grin2orange:



Not very, but an ounce of prevention ..... :msp_tongue:


Northeastern Ontario is now on a Fire ban, so no camp fires. So if I can't burn firewood, I'm sure as snit gonna go cut some instead !!!!!! 

Have an awesome weekend y'all !


----------



## NHlocal

Brian13 said:


> Nice stuff you got Randy!! That is some stuff that is on my list for down the road for sure, keep eying some of the very same items in the catalogs. I got a box in yesterday as well from the 4th sale as well, cant beat 10% off. Got a CMI ascender, a webbing strap (witch turned out to be a little shorter than I needed), another caribiner, a caritool, and another hitchclimber pulley. I thought I was going to use the hitchclimber pulley on the bridge, but not so sure I like it. Need to do some more experimenting with it. Throwing away a brand new chain suck Norm!! I have been pretty lucky and have only hit metal a time or two. The more I cut I am sure I will find more. Didnt get to take out that pine today, but all was not lost. Got to break in the new saddle on a larger oak. The saddle is super comfortable, almost no pressure or discomfort what so ever. Definitely a good purchase, would definitely recommend it. And on another note, I made it about the highest I have climbed as of yet which would be around 40ish feet. Still not very high in whole scheme of things, but I am getting more comfortable up there.



Hey Brian,
great to hear you "cashed in" on that 4th sale, there's sooooo much more stuff I wanted to order but, as I said, it just ain't in the budget right now. :msp_sad: 
I didn't expect to hear anything different for comments about your saddle, I knew it would be a huge improvement over what you were using, glad to hear it. :msp_thumbup: 
That's great to hear your doing some "bigger" work, I'm happy for ya'. Getting up in a tree like that and working is great, for me anyway. Good to hear you're comfortable, you find out REAL QUICK when you get up to heights like that and higher whether or not that kind of work is for you. :hmm3grin2orange: That's awesome Brian, keep the updates coming, I appreciate you sharing what's going on! 
Work safe. :msp_thumbsup:


----------



## NHlocal

Denis Gionet said:


> Not very, but an ounce of prevention ..... :msp_tongue:
> 
> 
> Northeastern Ontario is now on a Fire ban, so no camp fires. So if I can't burn firewood, I'm sure as snit gonna go cut some instead !!!!!!
> 
> Have an awesome weekend y'all !



:msp_thumbup:.....I hear ya'.....:msp_tongue:


----------



## NORMZILLA44

Randy, I agree CMI very nice stuff, the block I have is ISC. Because of what bailey's had in the size at the time. I would take either brand hands down. CMI in a heart beat! Yeah Brian at work we eat it on the chain, but sidework for the gang and me, customer buys chain if we find something nasty, they are always in agreement, and usually we stay clean no issues. Dennis just camp fire ban, or wood stove in house for heat too?


----------



## Rounder

Not what is supposed to be happening on my weekend.

View attachment 245161


-Sam


----------



## Rounder

Haywire said:


> At least it's different kind of wood than normal.umpkin2:



Yep, my least favorite kind...


----------



## Rounder

Be some waiting for you in Darby.


----------



## NORMZILLA44

Good to see you two, Sam what kind of wood, come down in your yard?


----------



## NHlocal

NORMZILLA44 said:


> Randy, I agree CMI very nice stuff, the block I have is ISC. Because of what bailey's had in the size at the time. I would take either brand hands down. CMI in a heart beat! Yeah Brian at work we eat it on the chain, but sidework for the gang and me, customer buys chain if we find something nasty, they are always in agreement, and usually we stay clean no issues. Dennis just camp fire ban, or wood stove in house for heat too?



Hey Norm, 
One of these days I'm gonna get "a few" of those ISC blocks, I like the design. Just a push and a half turn to release the side plate, and it's spring loaded, very nice!  
 
I've been a different kind of "busy" the past two weeks. I've been tuning up bicycles for a bike trip. Every year we take the young people in our Church on a bike ride in the mountains and yesterday was "the annual bike trip". About an hour north of us there is a bike path that goes through one of the notches in the mountains and the "round trip" is about 20 miles. We take several rest stops along the way 'cause there's a lot of "steep hills" on the path, takes pretty much all day. I tune up the bikes that need it beforehand and ride along to take care of any possible "break downs" along the way. It is an absolutely beautiful part of the country, take a look at a few of the pics.....


*.....believe it or not, 14 mountain bikes in the back of the truck.....*






*.....hiking trails off the bike path have some great sights to see.....*










*.....here are some of "the views" of Franconia Notch.....*









*.....continued.....*


----------



## Rounder

NORMZILLA44 said:


> Good to see you two, Sam what kind of wood, come down in your yard?



Cottonwood Norm, came down at a ranch my wife used to manage.


----------



## Rounder

Haywire said:


> Well ####, we'll be in the VW. Not sure the old truck would make it that far! I appreciate it though.



The boys at the saw shop had a trailer full that they were hauling down to darby to be rounded off for the competition logs, that's what I meant, lol.


----------



## NORMZILLA44

Great pictures Randy, very beautiful place. I did not realize you could get that many bikes in one truck, very impressive. Good work.


----------



## NHlocal

*.....continued.....*

*.....more views of Franconia Notch.....*







*.....a very popular place for rock climbers.....* :msp_scared: this is an extreme close up of the previous pic.....







*.....views along the bike path.....*
















*.....it was a very different day for this "working man", I loved every minute of it.....*:msp_thumbsup:


----------



## NHlocal

NORMZILLA44 said:


> Great pictures Randy, very beautiful place. I did not realize you could get that many bikes in one truck, very impressive. Good work.



Thanks Norm, 
I didn't either, until I "had" to do it.....:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Denis Gionet

NORMZILLA44 said:


> Dennis just camp fire ban, or wood stove in house for heat too?



"All outdoor wood burning activities are suspended." No open fires, except for camp stoves and such. No need for wood stoves to be running in this heat anyway !


----------



## NHlocal

O.K. Norm I finally got around to it.....we were talking a while ago about big trees, I was saying we don't have any "giant trees" like you have but, just a couple miles away we have the New Hampshire State Champion White Oak. I took some pictures but the sun was setting right behind the tree and the light was all wrong, anyway, here's a few pics of it. In the last 10 or 15 years it's been going down hill as far as it's health and the city is talking about taking it down 'cause it's been dropping limbs. It's still a beautiful tree even now. :msp_thumbup: The pictures don't do it any justice at all.....


----------



## Brian13

Sorry to see your working on your day off Sam. You ever get any of those yellow saws up and running? Randy, thats some real pretty country you have there. Good on you for taking the kids riding. Need more people who can get kids away from the video games and outdoors. I worked in a bike shop for about 5 years, spent a lot of time building bikes. Still love my bikes and wish I had more time to ride them. Just got a second bike for the kids, they are turning 3 Monday. Time for them to learn to ride.


----------



## NHlocal

Brian13 said:


> Sorry to see your working on your day off Sam. You ever get any of those yellow saws up and running? Randy, thats some real pretty country you have there. Good on you for taking the kids riding. Need more people who can get kids away from the video games and outdoors. I worked in a bike shop for about 5 years, spent a lot of time building bikes. Still love my bikes and wish I had more time to ride them. Just got a second bike for the kids, they are turning 3 Monday. Time for them to learn to ride.



Good morning Brian,
Never worked in a bike shop, but have had bicycles "most" of my life and have done pretty much all the "work" myself. It's a great way to get out and see a lot of what's around you AND get some good exercise while you're doing it(wait a minute, that sounds a lot like cutting trees :hmm3grin2orange. The young people really do enjoy it and yes, we have some very beautiful country up here. :msp_thumbup: 
Thanks Brian, have a good "hump day".  It's that time again, put on some coffee and go to "work" time. 
Work safe. :msp_thumbsup:


----------



## NORMZILLA44

Sam good deal my friend great to see you. randy sweet ass country, and nice tree awesome really, to bad it is going down hill. I say they leave it and let it come down on its won, could stand several more years never know. Denis glad to hear, meaning I was wondering if they banned wood stove indoors, even in winter. Glad they did not. Brian good to see you too buddy, hope work is going well.


----------



## NHlocal

NORMZILLA44 said:


> Sam good deal my friend great to see you. randy sweet ass country, and nice tree awesome really, to bad it is going down hill. I say they leave it and let it come down on its won, could stand several more years never know. Denis glad to hear, meaning I was wondering if they banned wood stove indoors, even in winter. Glad they did not. Brian good to see you too buddy, hope work is going well.



I agree Norm, a beautiful tree and let it go on it's own. :msp_thumbup: 
Going to look at some trees Friday after work. A man I cut for last year called and has a friend near him that would like to have some trees cut, I love references!  We'll see what happens, have some other follow ups to do also. :Eye::Eye: 
Have a safe rest of the week, it's make coffee and go to work time again.....:hmm3grin2orange:

Work safe. :msp_thumbsup:


----------



## Denis Gionet

> Today, 04:19 AM #1473
> NHlocal



Randy, don't you sleep ?!?


----------



## NHlocal

Denis Gionet said:


> Randy, don't you sleep ?!?



Sleep.....???, oh that thing when you lay down and close your eyes and make chainsaw noises that wake up the wife. :hmm3grin2orange: Yes I do sleep, but I keep a pretty full schedule. "Try" to get to bed by 10:00pm and I'm up at 4:00am to get ready for work, and lately work has been 7 days a week. No complaints here, a lot of work is WAY BETTER than little or no work. :msp_thumbup: So you'll see me posting at "odd" hours, I don't always do it, but I try to stay up to date with this thread(it's a good one ). 
Work safe. :msp_thumbsup:


----------



## struggle

Ooh did someone mention bicycles I will be riding my across Iowa for the 13th time starting Saturday.

Work has been relatively quit for me lately. Sitting at public pool now with kids. Have a few spruce trees waiting for me when I get back from RAGBRAI . Taking my ten year old son for a half day. 

Hope you guys are staying cool and busy

Sent from my C771 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## NHlocal

struggle said:


> Ooh did someone mention bicycles I will be riding my across Iowa for the 13th time starting Saturday.
> 
> Work has been relatively quit for me lately. Sitting at public pool now with kids. Have a few spruce trees waiting for me when I get back from RAGBRAI . Taking my ten year old son for a half day.
> 
> Hope you guys are staying cool and busy
> 
> Sent from my C771 using Tapatalk 2



Hey Shane,
That's great you're able to get out on your bike that much, I definitely wouldn't think of that as a bad thing at all. One of the best ways I know of to get outside, see a lot of the country side, get some good exercise:hmm3grin2orange:, and enjoy all of the sights, sounds, and smells around you. :msp_thumbup: Sounds like I haven't put anywhere near the miles on my bike that you've put on yours. I try to ride to work when I'm able(about 4 miles one way), I also ride down to the track at least 3 times a week and run(about 2 miles one way), made a promise to myself to get back in shape this summer :bringit: . 
Cutting trees has slowed down for me also, but that's more because the shop has me working 7 days a week  . Taking on a lot of "extra" work isn't best thing for me to do right now. Although if the opportunity comes along I sure wouldn't refuse it. Extra work is never a bad thing.....:msp_w00t: 
Thanks for the update Shane, enjoy the time with your children, they grow up too fast(my son is in his second year of college:msp_scared.


----------



## NORMZILLA44

Randy, Dennis, and Shane good to see ya my friends. Sleep lacking on my end. I have sleep apnea, use a machine helps me, well works wonders. But I have been getting to bed to late, and had a heavy mind. Been fighting that bill sb 1221 to ban bear hounds. And found out this week a dear old friend died. He was the little brother I never had, and was 35. At night lately instead of hunting, my dog, and my saws when I hit the pillow. I fall asleep with many regrets. Hope I shake it and get back on track.


----------



## RandyMac

I understand Norm, but have no advice for you.


----------



## NHlocal

NORMZILLA44 said:


> Randy, Dennis, and Shane good to see ya my friends. Sleep lacking on my end. I have sleep apnea, use a machine helps me, well works wonders. But I have been getting to bed to late, and had a heavy mind. Been fighting that bill sb 1221 to ban bear hounds. And found out this week a dear old friend died. He was the little brother I never had, and was 35. At night lately instead of hunting, my dog, and my saws when I hit the pillow. I fall asleep with many regrets. Hope I shake it and get back on track.



Norm it's good to hear from you again,
.....my deepest condolences for your friend, mourning the loss of a very close relationship is different for everyone. I pray your heart will heal soon Norm, sometimes it just takes time. Hope you are able to have success with sb 1221, people who don't hunt will never understand something like that and always try to stop it.  Remember you've got some pretty good friends here on AS.....


----------



## Brian13

Randy, I agree bikes are great exercise although I dont really look at it as exercise. I do mostly jumping and stunt riding, so I dont cover a whole lot of ground. I started working at bike shop though so I could afford my bikes LOL. Bikes can get very expensive! I have 4 right now and I have pretty much built all but one. I will say after working in a shop for awhile I like riding a whole lot more than working on them LOL. Shane thats awesome! What kind of bike you riding, road..mtn? I dont think I could ride across town right now much less the state. Norm, sorry for your loss. Sleeping with a heavy heart and mind is tough at best. We are all here for you buddy. Hope you find the peace your looking for soon.


----------



## Denis Gionet

NORMZILLA44 said:


> Randy, Dennis, and Shane good to see ya my friends. Sleep lacking on my end. I have sleep apnea, use a machine helps me, well works wonders. But I have been getting to bed to late, and had a heavy mind. Been fighting that bill sb 1221 to ban bear hounds. And found out this week a dear old friend died. He was the little brother I never had, and was 35. At night lately instead of hunting, my dog, and my saws when I hit the pillow. I fall asleep with many regrets. Hope I shake it and get back on track.



Don't let the politics get too heavy on you, ultimately it's the bigger wallets and/or richer voters that usually win that battle. We've lost the Spring bear hunt up here, and have more bear issues than you can shake a stick at. We now deal with them ourselves, a more "permanent" solution.

As for your friend, my condolences, God's Speed for your friend's family, and yours. Regrets tend to get you in a negative state of mind, I try to look forward, at something positive. It's the only way I can keep us together sometimes. 

Take care Norm ;-)


----------



## struggle

I have few different bikes, mostly ride a road bike, my son and I mountain bike in parks around here. Also have a touring bike. I have only around 600 miles and normally should be over 1500. Blame it on the chainsaw.

Sent from my C771 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## NORMZILLA44

Yep great friends here indeed Randy. I feel better already, really do. I have always been my worst critic and at times worst enemy. I get better as I get older, wished I had made the time to go see my sick friend, as a year in my busy life flew by. Moving away from my hometown, I did not realize I would not be able to see certain friends as much. But my mind is coming around, and I learned a lesson on that last job. Because I broke one of my own most important rules. While hunting, or doing tree work, because they both can be real dangerous. I always try and clear my mind if not you are going to get into trouble. I think that branch that got me, even though I was looking up, while falling the tree I did it with an unclear head, otherwise I shoulda seen it. Close call glad it worked out and put me in my place. I am getting back on track, and going to run the dogs soon, that always helps clear mind and heart. Cutting wood is always therapy as well:cool2: Randy. M I know you do understand my friend:cool2: Dennis I agree on the political end you are right. If any of you hunters get on Face book look me up we started a good group of hunters. Aaron security breech! WTF? what are they spambot things? Why do they come in here? Not sure what they gain, or are looking for? Good catch my friend that was fast, and a keen eye! Thanks Brian too! Meanwhile time for some tree cutting and pictures! 28th we have a work day at one of the ranches, so soon. The other day I ran our 3120 at work in a good oak that came down, bloomfield near burnside, not far from Aaron. All I can say is that thing is a beast:cool2:


----------



## Eccentric

NORMZILLA44 said:


> Yep great friends here indeed Randy. I feel better already, really do. I have always been my worst critic and at times worst enemy. I get better as I get older, wished I had made the time to go see my sick friend, as a year in my busy life flew by. Moving away from my hometown, I did not realize I would not be able to see certain friends as much. But my mind is coming around, and I learned a lesson on that last job. Because I broke one of my own most important rules. While hunting, or doing tree work, because they both can be real dangerous. I always try and clear my mind if not you are going to get into trouble. I think that branch that got me, even though I was looking up, while falling the tree I did it with an unclear head, otherwise I shoulda seen it. Close call glad it worked out and put me in my place. I am getting back on track, and going to run the dogs soon, that always helps clear mind and heart. Cutting wood is always therapy as well:cool2: Randy. M I know you do understand my friend:cool2: Dennis I agree on the political end you are right. If any of you hunters get on Face book look me up we started a good group of hunters. Aaron security breech! WTF? what are they spambot things? Why do they come in here? Not sure what they gain, or are looking for? Good catch my friend that was fast, and a keen eye! Thanks Brian too! Meanwhile time for some tree cutting and pictures! 28th we have a work day at one of the ranches, so soon. The other day I ran our 3120 at work in a good oak that came down, bloomfield near burnside, not far from Aaron. All I can say is that thing is a beast:cool2:



Norm those spambots go to certain threads and harvest old posts (or parts of them) then repost what they've harvested. They add links or tabs for you to click on (these often just show up as little boxes with "?" in them). Don't click these. You may end up getting a virus or spyware on your computer, or you'll get redirected to some advertisement or "adult" site. Some of these spambots do the same thing every night. Best thing is to report the post as spam and let the mods remove them. Bloomfield road near Burnside road eh? There are indeed some big old oaks over there. Looking forward to the 28th.


----------



## NHlocal

NORMZILLA44 said:


> Yep great friends here indeed Randy. I feel better already, really do. I have always been my worst critic and at times worst enemy. I get better as I get older, wished I had made the time to go see my sick friend, as a year in my busy life flew by. Moving away from my hometown, I did not realize I would not be able to see certain friends as much. But my mind is coming around, and I learned a lesson on that last job. Because I broke one of my own most important rules. While hunting, or doing tree work, because they both can be real dangerous. I always try and clear my mind if not you are going to get into trouble. I think that branch that got me, even though I was looking up, while falling the tree I did it with an unclear head, otherwise I shoulda seen it. Close call glad it worked out and put me in my place. I am getting back on track, and going to run the dogs soon, that always helps clear mind and heart. Cutting wood is always therapy as well:cool2: Randy. M I know you do understand my friend:cool2: Dennis I agree on the political end you are right. If any of you hunters get on Face book look me up we started a good group of hunters. Aaron security breech! WTF? what are they spambot things? Why do they come in here? Not sure what they gain, or are looking for? Good catch my friend that was fast, and a keen eye! Thanks Brian too! Meanwhile time for some tree cutting and pictures! 28th we have a work day at one of the ranches, so soon. The other day I ran our 3120 at work in a good oak that came down, bloomfield near burnside, not far from Aaron. All I can say is that thing is a beast:cool2:



Hey Norm, 
.....happy to hear you're feeling better. Always take time to mourn, but carrying regrets will always wear you down to the point of being completely discouraged, and that my friend is a condition I don't like to see anybody in. :msp_thumbdn: You just can't function, as you said, maybe the reason you missed seeing that branch. Ayuh, cutting wood is great therapy, I've never run anything like that 3120 but I can imagine it put a BIG smile on your face, can't help but smile myself thinking about running a saw like that! :msp_w00t: I'm leaving in about 15 minutes to go look at some trees a friend of a man I cut for last summer would like me to cut. :msp_thumbup: 
Brian,
I would be as much into bikes as you are but I just don't have the time or money. I have a TREK Fuel 90, TREK was nice enough to replace my Y3 frame for free when they found a crack in it, of course I upgraded some components when I got the new frame(about 2 years ago), has treated me well so far. I mostly ride single track and "road"(I use road loosely because I have to ride on it to get to the track, work, and trails:hmm3grin2orange Four bikes.....:msp_ohmy: I barely have time to ride one.


----------



## Alex D

NORMZILLA44 said:


> Randy, Dennis, and Shane good to see ya my friends. Sleep lacking on my end. I have sleep apnea, use a machine helps me, well works wonders. But I have been getting to bed to late, and had a heavy mind. Been fighting that bill sb 1221 to ban bear hounds. And found out this week a dear old friend died. He was the little brother I never had, and was 35. At night lately instead of hunting, my dog, and my saws when I hit the pillow. I fall asleep with many regrets. Hope I shake it and get back on track.



Norm please accept my condolences for your friend I am very sorry to hear that. All I can say is try to think about all the good times you had with one another rather than focus on the regrets. 



Denis Gionet said:


> Don't let the politics get too heavy on you, ultimately it's the bigger wallets and/or richer voters that usually win that battle. We've lost the Spring bear hunt up here, and have more bear issues than you can shake a stick at. We now deal with them ourselves, a more "permanent" solution.
> 
> As for your friend, my condolences, God's Speed for your friend's family, and yours. Regrets tend to get you in a negative state of mind, I try to look forward, at something positive. It's the only way I can keep us together sometimes.
> 
> Take care Norm ;-)



Yes Denis and when they put that ban into place they said it was because of to many cubs being killed in Spring which was unfounded seeing as the year prior to the ban being put in place only something like 2 had been killed. Bear populations I am guessing are skyrocketing seeing as trappers are no longer interested in going after bear because their hides are bad in the fall and the work it takes to catch and put one up makes it not worth the effort. Plus the outfitters Id imagine have taken a hit to as most sport hunters prefere the better spring hides as trophies. At least bear goulash still tastes just as good:msp_thumbsup:.


----------



## Brian13

NORMZILLA44 said:


> Yep great friends here indeed Randy. I feel better already, really do. I have always been my worst critic and at times worst enemy. I get better as I get older, wished I had made the time to go see my sick friend, as a year in my busy life flew by. Moving away from my hometown, I did not realize I would not be able to see certain friends as much. But my mind is coming around, and I learned a lesson on that last job. Because I broke one of my own most important rules. While hunting, or doing tree work, because they both can be real dangerous. I always try and clear my mind if not you are going to get into trouble. I think that branch that got me, even though I was looking up, while falling the tree I did it with an unclear head, otherwise I shoulda seen it. Close call glad it worked out and put me in my place. I am getting back on track, and going to run the dogs soon, that always helps clear mind and heart. Cutting wood is always therapy as well:cool2: Randy. M I know you do understand my friend:cool2: Dennis I agree on the political end you are right. If any of you hunters get on Face book look me up we started a good group of hunters. Aaron security breech! WTF? what are they spambot things? Why do they come in here? Not sure what they gain, or are looking for? Good catch my friend that was fast, and a keen eye! Thanks Brian too! Meanwhile time for some tree cutting and pictures! 28th we have a work day at one of the ranches, so soon. The other day I ran our 3120 at work in a good oak that came down, bloomfield near burnside, not far from Aaron. All I can say is that thing is a beast



Glad to hear your getting back on track!! I find being outdoors in general is good for clearing the mind. Dosnt matter if its hunting/fishing, biking, tree work, or what ever else being outdoors is good for the soul. And I understand the stress of the politics, everyday I wonder what kind of world my kids will left with or if there will be any left at all. It wasnt long ago peta was down here protesting sport fishing. Not only a hobby of mine, but also a huge part of Floridas economy. And to top it all off, I see out govt. is trying to get us to join in a UN world ban on citizen fire arm ownership. You have to fight it, but you cant let it get the best of you otherwise you will go crazy. 



struggle said:


> I have few different bikes, mostly ride a road bike, my son and I mountain bike in parks around here. Also have a touring bike. I have only around 600 miles and normally should be over 1500. Blame it on the chainsaw.
> 
> Sent from my C771 using Tapatalk 2



Awesome, I have one nice road bike and 3 mountain bikes I built. Prefer the mtb bikes, but occasionally I will hop on the road bike. Wish I had more time. 



NHlocal said:


> Hey Norm,
> .....happy to hear you're feeling better. Always take time to mourn, but carrying regrets will always wear you down to the point of being completely discouraged, and that my friend is a condition I don't like to see anybody in. :msp_thumbdn: You just can't function, as you said, maybe the reason you missed seeing that branch. Ayuh, cutting wood is great therapy, I've never run anything like that 3120 but I can imagine it put a BIG smile on your face, can't help but smile myself thinking about running a saw like that! :msp_w00t: I'm leaving in about 15 minutes to go look at some trees a friend of a man I cut for last summer would like me to cut. :msp_thumbup:
> Brian,
> I would be as much into bikes as you are but I just don't have the time or money. I have a TREK Fuel 90, TREK was nice enough to replace my Y3 frame for free when they found a crack in it, of course I upgraded some components when I got the new frame(about 2 years ago), has treated me well so far. I mostly ride single track and "road"(I use road loosely because I have to ride on it to get to the track, work, and trails:hmm3grin2orange Four bikes.....:msp_ohmy: I barely have time to ride one.



Thats is a nice bike, I like the fuel ex series. Trek is a good company, although they dont cater to my style of riding they are a good company and stand behind there dealers. I have built may of Treks and they are solid bikes. Most of my riding is dirt jumping and freeride. I wish I had the time I used to, and if I hadnt worked at a shop before I had kids, there would be no way I would have the bikes I have. Now I just wish I had time to ride them.

Back on topic, today was a kind of mixed day. Randy I will say I give you mad props for getting to where you are on your own. When I first got into this, I wanted to learn as much as I could. Read a lot of books, watched some DVDs and tried to figure it out as I go. Realized today, that I have a long way to go. Got to take down that other pine today, got to top it twice as it was a co-dominant tree. The first top we roped down and went for quit a ride LOL. It was really frustrating though, I know the mechanics of how it works, and I understand the importance of paying attention to detail. But no matter what, my face cuts were horrible and everything was off. I really wanted to blow through this, and show my boss whats up, instead I just looked like a rookie. Seemed like the more I tried to do it right the more off I was. He was really cool about, and understands nobody starts out a pro. I am very lucky to be in the position that I am in. With that being said, aside from falling short of my expectations I had an absolute blast. Learned a lot, got whipped around a little bit when the tops went, and just had a blast. We have two more dead pines that will come out soon, so I am hoping to be a little bit smoother next time.


----------



## struggle

The Trek Y frames were always a neat bike to see. There are still a few Y frames out going in road bike version. 

My road bike is a Serrotta and MTB is a Specialized rock hopper 29r hardtail with disk brakes which I picked up this summer. First MTB with disk and me likey very much since I am a heavier rider.

Just because I am riding accross the state doesn't mean I won't have my eye open for any chainsaw shops I might come across. Theres always UPS


----------



## NORMZILLA44

Love ya brothers! Thanks for the kind words. Always been a lone wolf and I will find my way. I will bounce back again.


----------



## NHlocal

.....WOW!.....so many posts, so little time. I "logged"D) on before work this morning to see what's going on and all these posts came up! I have replies to post but no time to do it now.....need to put on coffee and go to work.....I'll be back.....:hmm3grin2orange:
Work safe this morning. :msp_thumbsup:


----------



## NHlocal

Brian13 said:


> Glad to hear your getting back on track!! I find being outdoors in general is good for clearing the mind. Dosnt matter if its hunting/fishing, biking, tree work, or what ever else being outdoors is good for the soul. And I understand the stress of the politics, everyday I wonder what kind of world my kids will left with or if there will be any left at all. It wasnt long ago peta was down here protesting sport fishing. Not only a hobby of mine, but also a huge part of Floridas economy. And to top it all off, I see out govt. is trying to get us to join in a UN world ban on citizen fire arm ownership. You have to fight it, but you cant let it get the best of you otherwise you will go crazy.
> 
> 
> 
> Awesome, I have one nice road bike and 3 mountain bikes I built. Prefer the mtb bikes, but occasionally I will hop on the road bike. Wish I had more time.
> 
> 
> 
> Thats is a nice bike, I like the fuel ex series. Trek is a good company, although they dont cater to my style of riding they are a good company and stand behind there dealers. I have built may of Treks and they are solid bikes. Most of my riding is dirt jumping and freeride. I wish I had the time I used to, and if I hadnt worked at a shop before I had kids, there would be no way I would have the bikes I have. Now I just wish I had time to ride them.
> 
> Back on topic, today was a kind of mixed day. Randy I will say I give you mad props for getting to where you are on your own. When I first got into this, I wanted to learn as much as I could. Read a lot of books, watched some DVDs and tried to figure it out as I go. Realized today, that I have a long way to go. Got to take down that other pine today, got to top it twice as it was a co-dominant tree. The first top we roped down and went for quit a ride LOL. It was really frustrating though, I know the mechanics of how it works, and I understand the importance of paying attention to detail. But no matter what, my face cuts were horrible and everything was off. I really wanted to blow through this, and show my boss whats up, instead I just looked like a rookie. Seemed like the more I tried to do it right the more off I was. He was really cool about, and understands nobody starts out a pro. I am very lucky to be in the position that I am in. With that being said, aside from falling short of my expectations I had an absolute blast. Learned a lot, got whipped around a little bit when the tops went, and just had a blast. We have two more dead pines that will come out soon, so I am hoping to be a little bit smoother next time.



Hey Brian, 
.....my response to the first part, short and to the point so I don't get the post pulled for talking about politics, we all need to get out and vote, 'nuff said!:msp_wink: 

.....I definitely go for the mountain bikes, the best all around setup by far. I ride the road a lot to get where I'm going but, I don't like the road bikes 'cause ya' have to keep them on the road, and with the mountain bike you can jump on and off the sidewalk, hop curbs, and go pretty much where ever you need to with no worries. :msp_thumbup: Ayuh, TREK has taken care of me for sure, I know there are other good companies out there, I just happened to have a local dealer that has TREK as one of it's bike suppliers and being made in USA had something to do with it also. :msp_thumbup: 

.....as far as getting to where I'm at on my own, there just ain't nobody I know that does tree work or climbs, had to do it on my own, the DVD's were a HUGE help. One of the biggest reasons, as I've said before, I'm SUPER critical of myself, I'm always striving to do my tree work safer/better every time I go out.(that's one of the main reasons I take as many pictures and videos as I can, a purely objective point of view) Just here in N.H. we've lost 4 lives in less than 2 years, not that I dwell on that but it crosses my mind almost every time I go to do tree work. It's not a distraction, I don't try to think about it, it's just there. And I take it as a reminder, it keeps me alert, so I never forget how dangerous this work "can" be. I'll never consider myself as "having arrived" with tree work, all I want is to do every job safe and above/beyond the customer's expectations, simple right? 
Really does sound like you're well on your way learning what you need to know. Getting whipped around is a part of the experience many times. You're getting some real hands on experience. :hmm3grin2orange: Are you dropping the top into a "locked off" rope, is someone working the rope and "letting it run", or are you just "free-falling" them with no rope at all(except maybe a rope to pull it over)? Just wondering.....oh, I just looked at your post again, you roped the first one down, I guess my questions still apply. Making face cuts from spurs and a flip line are VERY different than making face cuts from the ground, I had all kinds of trouble getting used to positioning myself while making the cut and not having the saw push me away from the cut or pull me in toward the cut,getting the right leverage to make a good cut. It all takes time, the practical experience you're getting right now is priceless, be patient, and above all, like I have in my sig, ALWAYS BE TEACHABLE. That pretty much says it all. 

Work safe. :msp_thumbsup:


----------



## NHlocal

struggle said:


> The Trek Y frames were always a neat bike to see. There are still a few Y frames out going in road bike version.
> 
> My road bike is a Serrotta and MTB is a Specialized rock hopper 29r hardtail with disk brakes which I picked up this summer. First MTB with disk and me likey very much since I am a heavier rider.
> 
> Just because I am riding accross the state doesn't mean I won't have my eye open for any chainsaw shops I might come across. Theres always UPS



Shane.....I would love to see the look on the face of the guy behind the counter at a saw shop when you walk in to look at saws after getting off your bike with all your "bike gear" on.....:hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## NHlocal

NORMZILLA44 said:


> Love ya brothers! Thanks for the kind words. Always been a lone wolf and I will find my way. I will bounce back again.



Norm, 
from what what I've read in your posts, I believe you're the kind of person who loves being outside way too much to not get back out and get to it.  However long it takes just make sure your thoughts/mind is on what you're doing, I really don't want to hear about you getting hurt again.....:msp_thumbdn: 

Work safe. :msp_thumbsup:


----------



## Brian13

struggle said:


> The Trek Y frames were always a neat bike to see. There are still a few Y frames out going in road bike version.
> 
> My road bike is a Serrotta and MTB is a Specialized rock hopper 29r hardtail with disk brakes which I picked up this summer. First MTB with disk and me likey very much since I am a heavier rider.
> 
> Just because I am riding accross the state doesn't mean I won't have my eye open for any chainsaw shops I might come across. Theres always UPS



Sounds like a couple of nice bikes. The Serrotta is a Ti frame isnt it? IIRC they use mostly Ti. The Rock Hopper should be a solid bike as well. I have a Specialized Big Hit, a .243, Kona Scrap, and a Trek Madone built into a single speed. I think the .243 get the most use.



NHlocal said:


> Hey Brian,
> .....my response to the first part, short and to the point so I don't get the post pulled for talking about politics, we all need to get out and vote, 'nuff said!:msp_wink:
> 
> .....I definitely go for the mountain bikes, the best all around setup by far. I ride the road a lot to get where I'm going but, I don't like the road bikes 'cause ya' have to keep them on the road, and with the mountain bike you can jump on and off the sidewalk, hop curbs, and go pretty much where ever you need to with no worries. :msp_thumbup: Ayuh, TREK has taken care of me for sure, I know there are other good companies out there, I just happened to have a local dealer that has TREK as one of it's bike suppliers and being made in USA had something to do with it also. :msp_thumbup:
> 
> .....as far as getting to where I'm at on my own, there just ain't nobody I know that does tree work or climbs, had to do it on my own, the DVD's were a HUGE help. One of the biggest reasons, as I've said before, I'm SUPER critical of myself, I'm always striving to do my tree work safer/better every time I go out.(that's one of the main reasons I take as many pictures and videos as I can, a purely objective point of view) Just here in N.H. we've lost 4 lives in less than 2 years, not that I dwell on that but it crosses my mind almost every time I go to do tree work. It's not a distraction, I don't try to think about it, it's just there. And I take it as a reminder, it keeps me alert, so I never forget how dangerous this work "can" be. I'll never consider myself as "having arrived" with tree work, all I want is to do every job safe and above/beyond the customer's expectations, simple right?
> Really does sound like you're well on your way learning what you need to know. Getting whipped around is a part of the experience many times. You're getting some real hands on experience. :hmm3grin2orange: Are you dropping the top into a "locked off" rope, is someone working the rope and "letting it run", or are you just "free-falling" them with no rope at all(except maybe a rope to pull it over)? Just wondering.....oh, I just looked at your post again, you roped the first one down, I guess my questions still apply. Making face cuts from spurs and a flip line are VERY different than making face cuts from the ground, I had all kinds of trouble getting used to positioning myself while making the cut and not having the saw push me away from the cut or pull me in toward the cut,getting the right leverage to make a good cut. It all takes time, the practical experience you're getting right now is priceless, be patient, and above all, like I have in my sig, ALWAYS BE TEACHABLE. That pretty much says it all.
> 
> Work safe. :msp_thumbsup:



The top we roped was has my boss on the other end of the rope. He held onto it long enough to swing it out of the bushes and then let it run. The getting whipped around part was the fun part LOL, I really got a kick out of it. Work position was a huge struggle on this one for me. The tree looked like a Y more or less. It was a constant struggle trying to keep from falling all the way to the low side when limbing or making face cuts. I am trying to be as teachable as possible for sure, and I am happy to have a chance to get the practical experience. As long as I improve with each time it will all be good:msp_thumbup:.


----------



## NHlocal

Brian13 said:


> The top we roped was has my boss on the other end of the rope. He held onto it long enough to swing it out of the bushes and then let it run. The getting whipped around part was the fun part LOL, I really got a kick out of it. Work position was a huge struggle on this one for me. The tree looked like a Y more or less. It was a constant struggle trying to keep from falling all the way to the low side when limbing or making face cuts. I am trying to be as teachable as possible for sure, and I am happy to have a chance to get the practical experience. As long as I improve with each time it will all be good:msp_thumbup:.



Having the tree spring back and forth when the top drops out can be quite a ride, :msp_w00t: I've had a few that were flat out scary, :msp_scared: totally my fault for sure, but I definitely learned what not to do. :hmm3grin2orange: With your work position, are you using two separate/different tie in points? I do that a lot when I am able, and have to be in an "odd" (read that as anything other than vertical:hmm3grin2orange position to make a "critical" cut that has to be done right. I know for me it's a huge help to keep me in position and stable, just a suggestion. Another thing you could try is to take one wrap around the trunk with your flip line, it will lock on to the trunk and you keep your flip line short on the high side to keep you from sliding to the low side, seems to work pretty good for me when I can't get two separate tie ins. You will quickly find what works for as you gain more practical experience. There's always more to learn Brian. Stay with it, sounds like you're doing alright. :msp_thumbup: 

Work safe. :msp_thumbsup:


----------



## NORMZILLA44

Thanks Randy, yeah getting my head right. Be good to go for next Saturday Aaron is coming out with us. We will get some good photos of the gang. Glad to Brian that like Randy said you are getting great experience. Shane thanks for the pm! Had a bbq today, only one whiskey and coke. Almost polished off the whole bottle of B-velevt last night, so was not so thirsty today for whiskey LOL!


----------



## Eccentric

NORMZILLA44 said:


> Thanks Randy, yeah getting my head right. Be good to go for next Saturday Aaron is coming out with us. We will get some good photos of the gang. Glad to Brian that like Randy said you are getting great experience. Shane thanks for the pm! Had a bbq today, only one whiskey and coke. Almost polished off the whole bottle of B-velevt last night, so was not so thirsty today for whiskey LOL!



All things in moderation my friend.


----------



## NHlocal

NORMZILLA44 said:


> Thanks Randy, yeah getting my head right. Be good to go for next Saturday Aaron is coming out with us. We will get some good photos of the gang. Glad to Brian that like Randy said you are getting great experience. Shane thanks for the pm! Had a bbq today, only one whiskey and coke. Almost polished off the whole bottle of B-velevt last night, so was not so thirsty today for whiskey LOL!



Good to hear it Norm, look forward to seeing those pics.....:msp_thumbup:


----------



## NHlocal

Eccentric said:


> All things in moderation my friend.



.....well said Aaron.....


----------



## NORMZILLA44

Whats up gang, and yes I agree moderation. Ahh the working man just BBQed, and relazed this weekend. Before that seemed only one tree job, and mostly working on saws lately. Got to put the 2100 I got for my buddy together and I am good. Got a new Cannon bar from Mike MDAVLEE. Put it on my 660 I love it. Nothing better. Im sold been years since I ran a Cannon. When I get the money I am switching out exclusively to them. They are that much better.


----------



## 2dogs

Welacome to page # 101. If any of you get the chance to, take a drive on Hwy 101. If takes more time than I5 but Hwy 101 and Hwy 1 really give you a look into the soul of California. 

If I ever wrote a book it would be on the architecture of the roadside. I love the old gas stations and little motels that line our old highways.


----------



## Alex D

NORMZILLA44 said:


> Whats up gang, and yes I agree moderation. Ahh the working man just BBQed, and relazed this weekend. Before that seemed only one tree job, and mostly working on saws lately. Got to put the 2100 I got for my buddy together and I am good. Got a new Cannon bar from Mike MDAVLEE. Put it on my 660 I love it. Nothing better. Im sold been years since I ran a Cannon. When I get the money I am switching out exclusively to them. They are that much better.



Nice to hear you got a well deserved break Norm. 

In regards to Cannon the only reason I wouldn't run them exclusively is because they dont make and show no intention of making light bars. Although I suppose light bar and Cannon is a bit of an oxymoron. They're amazing and excellent quality bars when you need a big bar with a big heavy saw however it seems for modern saws like in the 70-90cc range a 28" stihl es light or 30" tsumura light is a perfect combo.


----------



## NHlocal

NORMZILLA44 said:


> Whats up gang, and yes I agree moderation. Ahh the working man just BBQed, and relazed this weekend. Before that seemed only one tree job, and mostly working on saws lately. Got to put the 2100 I got for my buddy together and I am good. Got a new Cannon bar from Mike MDAVLEE. Put it on my 660 I love it. Nothing better. Im sold been years since I ran a Cannon. When I get the money I am switching out exclusively to them. They are that much better.



Ayuh, BBQ, that's a great way to spend a day relaxing, glad to hear it Norm. :msp_thumbup: I have no experience with other bars on any of my saws, I've heard there are a lot of really good quality bars out there but just haven't tried any(yet), someday.....I guess I have to justify the purchase, and/or wear out the ones I've got.....:hmm3grin2orange:.

Work safe. :msp_thumbsup:


----------



## Brian13

BBQ? That was pretty much my whole weekend. Spent all day yesterday smoking some ribs, and even pulled out a saw to cut some chunks of wood into smaller pieces. Nothing like a BBQ with family and friends to relax (unless your the cook). Glad to here you got some relax time Norm.


----------



## NHlocal

Brian13 said:


> BBQ? That was pretty much my whole weekend. Spent all day yesterday smoking some ribs, and even pulled out a saw to cut some chunks of wood into smaller pieces. Nothing like a BBQ with family and friends to relax (unless your the cook). Glad to here you got some relax time Norm.



Did somebody say smoked ribs!?! :msp_drool: my stomach is already growling, sounds good Brian. 

Got another visit from the UPS man this morning, :biggrinbounce2: this should take care of most of the heavy work I get.....








.....also, here's a couple pics of a Silver Maple I may be taking down, has a fairly large crown.....











.....it splits immediately off the stump into five leaders, the challenge is one of the leaders in particular is hanging over the roof and there is no main trunk to work from, a challenge but workable.....opcorn:

Work safe. :msp_thumbsup:


----------



## slowp

2dogs said:


> Welacome to page # 101. If any of you get the chance to, take a drive on Hwy 101. If takes more time than I5 but Hwy 101 and Hwy 1 really give you a look into the soul of California.
> 
> If I ever wrote a book it would be on the architecture of the roadside. I love the old gas stations and little motels that line our old highways.



The Oregon portion is famous for the bridges. Once in a while a truck gets blown sideways on the Yaquina Bay bridge which is the one in Newport.


----------



## 2dogs

slowp said:


> The Oregon portion is famous for the bridges. Once in a while a truck gets blown sideways on the Yaquina Bay bridge which is the one in Newport.



I used to make an annual trip to Ilwaco WA to go salmon fishing with my uncle. He retired to King City Or not long after the city was incorporated. I remember driving through Oregon, in particular Coos Bay. My dog and I spent a couple of weeks on the road that summer of 1973. In 1974 a blonde replaced the dog.


----------



## Alex D

NHlocal said:


> Did somebody say smoked ribs!?! :msp_drool: my stomach is already growling, sounds good Brian.
> 
> Got another visit from the UPS man this morning, :biggrinbounce2: this should take care of most of the heavy work I get.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .....also, here's a couple pics of a Silver Maple I may be taking down, has a fairly large crown.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .....it splits immediately off the stump into five leaders, the challenge is one of the leaders in particular is hanging over the roof and there is no main trunk to work from, a challenge but workable.....opcorn:
> 
> Work safe. :msp_thumbsup:



Have you ever noticed that a silver maple is one of the trees people LOVE to plant as a tiny sapling next to their house, yet they are very unaware of how fast and how big it gets.


----------



## NHlocal

Alex D said:


> Have you ever noticed that a silver maple is one of the trees people LOVE to plant as a tiny sapling next to their house, yet they are very unaware of how fast and how big it gets.



Ayuh, they are also unaware that it's one of the "weaker" trees, much more likely to drop limbs when the weather gets stormy. That's kinda the story with this one, we had a storm come through a couple weeks ago and it broke off a few "good sized" limbs so the home owner wants it taken down.....


----------



## Denis Gionet

NHlocal said:


> Ayuh, they are also unaware that it's one of the "weaker" trees, much more likely to drop limbs when the weather gets stormy. That's kinda the story with this one, we had a storm come through a couple weeks ago and it broke off a few "good sized" limbs so the home owner wants it taken down.....



I'm no expert, but I think I'd be looking at having a few people on a rope tied to the questionable limb (once the remainder is out of the way), cut a "vertical" hinge into it and have the people on the ground literally Pull it where you want, to swing it over, so to speak. You'd likely need to have it tied up well above the branches' center of gravity, so the weight remains on the hinge cut until it's cleared the house. 

I don't do trees for a living, but I'd LOVE a chance to do that one, just for the challenge sake !


----------



## NHlocal

Denis Gionet said:


> I'm no expert, but I think I'd be looking at having a few people on a rope tied to the questionable limb (once the remainder is out of the way), cut a "vertical" hinge into it and have the people on the ground literally Pull it where you want, to swing it over, so to speak. You'd likely need to have it tied up well above the branches' center of gravity, so the weight remains on the hinge cut until it's cleared the house.
> 
> I don't do trees for a living, but I'd LOVE a chance to do that one, just for the challenge sake !



Denis that's one of the options I'm considering, using that technique, or something very similar will allow me to take just about the whole thing all at once. :msp_thumbup: Of course that depends completely on whether or not I can get a rigging point strong enough and high enough to make it work.....opcorn:.....


----------



## Denis Gionet

You WILL post some pics when you do, yes ?


----------



## NHlocal

Denis Gionet said:


> You WILL post some pics when you do, yes ?



Ayuh, pictures and video, 
.....as I've said before, pictures and video are a completely objective point of view, it's a great way for me to pick out what I'm doing wrong/unsafe. :msp_thumbup: I'd love to have an experienced climber to work with, that would be the best way to learn. Right now that ain't gonna happen, so I'm pretty much on my own. That's one of the reasons I post up pics and video on AS, I've been given some great tips on how to improve. I also enjoy sharing them with y'all on AS.  If I cut it, I'll post it. 

Work safe. :msp_thumbsup:


----------



## NORMZILLA44

William, page 101 indeed! Hello my good friends sorry been away, all is good worked on saws today. Meeting Aaron in that am with more of the hunting gang. Cutting some trees an e few smaller removals on one of the ranches. Thanks for the hellos, and wishes gang. Alex the light bars are nice for sure. I just got a 30 in Cannon seems good balance and wieght. But the lighter ones are getting better and nice ones like you say.


----------



## 2dogs

Hey Norm! A year or so back I asked Grande Dog (in the Bailey's forum) about wide nose Cannon bars. I had seen pics but all my Cannon's have a narrow Oregon type nose. He said he could get them but they did not stock the wide nose at the time. The wide nose uses the Stihl wide nose tip so the bars cost more than the regular narrow nose bars. If you don't bore very much the narrow nose bar is a bit safer, lesser chance of kickback, and lighter. On the other hand the Stihl nose doesn't require grease. At that time the wide nose bar was $250.00 plus special shipping.

BTW friends call me Bill. The cops and the IRS call me William.


----------



## NORMZILLA44

Good deal Bill, and thanks again on the 575, Parmeter is real happy. So u need some tips or bars? And mine well I guess they take Oregon tips. The ones you mention older or newer? Speaking of bars saw one Chuck showed me at the shop today Husky mount, old schoold Oregon the almost oval shape, not the dog eared type of now. I guess the tips are no longer availabel for the old school ones. this one was .404


----------



## 2dogs

NORMZILLA44 said:


> Good deal Bill, and thanks again on the 575, Parmeter is real happy. So u need some tips or bars? And mine well I guess they take Oregon tips. The ones you mention older or newer? Speaking of bars saw one Chuck showed me at the shop today Husky mount, old schoold Oregon the almost oval shape, not the dog eared type of now. I guess the tips are no longer availabel for the old school ones. this one was .404



If you are talking about the 3 rivet tip you can usually find them on ebay. My old 5' Cannon bar for the 090 uses that tip so I bought a couple of spares off ebay.


----------



## NORMZILLA44

So that was an older style then? The Oregon type is the new style right? Im no cannon expert, been awhile. Speaking of 09's too, was a real nice one at the saw shop today.


----------



## Eccentric

NORMZILLA44 said:


> Good deal Bill, and thanks again on the 575, Parmeter is real happy. So u need some tips or bars? And mine well I guess they take Oregon tips. The ones you mention older or newer? Speaking of bars saw one Chuck showed me at the shop today Husky mount, old schoold Oregon the almost oval shape, not the dog eared type of now. I guess the tips are no longer availabel for the old school ones. this one was .404





2dogs said:


> If you are talking about the 3 rivet tip you can usually find them on ebay. My old 5' Cannon bar for the 090 uses that tip so I bought a couple of spares off ebay.





NORMZILLA44 said:


> So that was an older style then? The Oregon type is the new style right? Im no cannon expert, been awhile. Speaking of 09's too, was a real nice one at the saw shop today.



Norm there's "new" and "old" style Oregon tips. I have an NOS Oregon 28" .404 sprocket nose bar for the XL-mount Homelites (such as John's 750 and my SXL-925) with the "old" style Oregon tip. The "old" style Oregon tips are also know as the "three rivet" type (and Cannon used those tips for a while on bars such as Bill's 60" large Stihl mount). Those three rivet Oregon tips are not too hard to find on feebay as Bill said. The current Cannon bars use the "new" style single rivet Oregon tips. The single rivet tips are what Oregon puts on their "Power Match" and "Power Match Plus" bars. Most of my sprocket nose bars are Windsor Speed Tips with their own style of sprocket nose (which hasn't changed in decades).


----------



## NORMZILLA44

Thanks Buddy Im headed for bed, saw tuning in the am and chips flying! Guessing sp-81 and 925 for you!:msp_thumbsup:


----------



## Eccentric

NORMZILLA44 said:


> Thanks Buddy Im headed for bed, saw tuning in the am and chips flying! Guessing sp-81 and 925 for you!:msp_thumbsup:



Yep. Will be the first time out for me with the SXL-925. Just touched up the chain on it an the SP-81. The PM700 will be along too.


----------



## NHlocal

NORMZILLA44 said:


> Thanks Buddy Im headed for bed, saw tuning in the am and chips flying! Guessing sp-81 and 925 for you!:msp_thumbsup:



.....headed for bed?, it's time for coffee and work:hmm3grin2orange:, good to hear from ya' Norm, work safe today. :msp_thumbsup:


----------



## Denis Gionet

NHlocal said:


> .....headed for bed?, it's time for coffee and work:hmm3grin2orange:, good to hear from ya' Norm, work safe today. :msp_thumbsup:



You're my hero ! To think I get to sleep in until 6:30 on work days !


----------



## NHlocal

Denis Gionet said:


> You're my hero ! To think I get to sleep in until 6:30 on work days !



It's one of those things that's got to be done, getting up and going to work that is, it's kinda like breathing, after a while it just comes natural. :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Brian13

Got to take down another pine Friday, and most of it went pretty well. Had my first big OOPS though, could have been a disaster but worked out to be a big reminder of just how dangerous tree work can be. Was pretty straight forward limb it up and top it. Everything went well until it was time to top it. Miss read the lean and miss aimed my notch, and made my back cut too high. The hinge popped before the it had a chance to do its job, and fell straight down on the low side. Fortunately I was on the high side, and it missed me completely. Was a real wake up call, and need to get a better handle on technique. Was pretty bummed out all day, was a mistake that I should have never made. But I survived, and hopefully learned from it, and hope it wont happen again.


----------



## NORMZILLA44

6:30 must be nice Dennis Randy thanks good to see you as well. Brian glad it worked out don't beat your self up. Not all are easily read and no two are the same. Aaaron that 700 was a running machine today, nice saw! We had a great day of cutting my friends. Scotty, Chris, Aaron, Sean, Parmeter and me.. Great times great friends! Pics on the way.


----------



## Eccentric

NORMZILLA44 said:


> 6:30 must be nice Dennis Randy thanks good to see you as well. Brian glad it worked out don't beat your self up. Not all are easily read and no two are the same. Aaaron that 700 was a running machine today, nice saw! We had a great day of cutting my friends. Scotty, Chris, Aaron, Sean, Parmeter and me.. Great times great friends! Pics on the way.








Here's our friend John Parmeter up in an oak tree with Norm's 044. The pic's hazy because chips are everywhere. I was down below (Norm shot this pic from the roof of the house next to it) getting snowed on....


----------



## NHlocal

Brian13 said:


> Got to take down another pine Friday, and most of it went pretty well. Had my first big OOPS though, could have been a disaster but worked out to be a big reminder of just how dangerous tree work can be. Was pretty straight forward limb it up and top it. Everything went well until it was time to top it. Miss read the lean and miss aimed my notch, and made my back cut too high. The hinge popped before the it had a chance to do its job, and fell straight down on the low side. Fortunately I was on the high side, and it missed me completely. Was a real wake up call, and need to get a better handle on technique. Was pretty bummed out all day, was a mistake that I should have never made. But I survived, and hopefully learned from it, and hope it wont happen again.



Nice pics Brian!, 
.....glad you're still "with us", like Norm said, don't beat yourself up. Without a doubt every single tree is different. You will learn from each one you cut, sounds like you got away with one on that pine. :msp_scared: I've had a few go "not quite right" on me, got away with it and learned from it. Take it as a little more "hands on experience" and learn from it. :msp_thumbup: Hope to see more of those good pics. 

Work safe. :msp_thumbsup:


----------



## NHlocal

Eccentric said:


> Here's our friend John Parmeter up in an oak tree with Norm's 044. The pic's hazy because chips are everywhere. I was down below (Norm shot this pic from the roof of the house next to it) getting snowed on....



Ayuh, snow in July, I love that kind of snow.....:hmm3grin2orange:
.....time to make coffee and go to "work".....


----------



## NORMZILLA44

Thanks Aaron great pic, so we saying that chain is sharp?? LOL! Good pic of our Pal. Still trying to figue the photo bucket out you showed me. I appreciate that, going to check on an account right now. I was a little stiff getting out of bed this morning, but love it yesterday was an awesome day love your stuff, and thanks for all the help. Good morning Randy, thinking of you yesterday as you always help out with the church. We were working on one of our hunting ranches that has a practicing church on it, and a camp. Called the Bishop's ranch. Neat place great people. You can see it on google earth.


----------



## NHlocal

NORMZILLA44 said:


> Thanks Aaron great pic, so we saying that chain is sharp?? LOL! Good pic of our Pal. Still trying to figue the photo bucket out you showed me. I appreciate that, going to check on an account right now. I was a little stiff getting out of bed this morning, but love it yesterday was an awesome day love your stuff, and thanks for all the help. Good morning Randy, thinking of you yesterday as you always help out with the church. We were working on one of our hunting ranches that has a practicing church on it, and a camp. Called the Bishop's ranch. Neat place great people. You can see it on google earth.



Norm, judging by the amount of chips that were flying I'd say that chain was very sharp, good thinking on getting on the roof for pictures.  Good morning to you also, no wait, it's afternoon now. Just got home, at work from 6-11am, went home and changed and got to Church in time for service. I'm hoping you're going to be posting some more pics from yesterday, looks like you had a good day for working. You must have a "good bit" of land to take care of on those ranches, nice job with you and "all the others" helping out with the tree work. :msp_thumbup: What's the location to see Bishop's ranch on google earth? Thanks Norm! 

Work safe. :msp_thumbsup:


----------



## Eccentric

NHlocal said:


> Norm, judging by the amount of chips that were flying I'd say that chain was very sharp, good thinking on getting on the roof for pictures.  Good morning to you also, no wait, it's afternoon now. Just got home, at work from 6-11am, went home and changed and got to Church in time for service. I'm hoping you're going to be posting some more pics from yesterday, looks like you had a good day for working. You must have a "good bit" of land to take care of on those ranches, nice job with you and "all the others" helping out with the tree work. :msp_thumbup: What's the location to see Bishop's ranch on google earth? Thanks Norm!
> 
> Work safe. :msp_thumbsup:



Healdsburg, California Randy.

The Bishop's Ranch - A Retreat and Conference Center

Driving Directions


----------



## NHlocal

Brian13 said:


> Got to take down another pine Friday, and most of it went pretty well. Had my first big OOPS though, could have been a disaster but worked out to be a big reminder of just how dangerous tree work can be. Was pretty straight forward limb it up and top it. Everything went well until it was time to top it. Miss read the lean and miss aimed my notch, and made my back cut too high. The hinge popped before the it had a chance to do its job, and fell straight down on the low side. Fortunately I was on the high side, and it missed me completely. Was a real wake up call, and need to get a better handle on technique. Was pretty bummed out all day, was a mistake that I should have never made. But I survived, and hopefully learned from it, and hope it wont happen again.



Brian, I didn't really think about it when I logged on this morning(was still waking up :hmm3grin2orange: ) on that pine you topped, looked like it was dying, how much life was left in it? The reason I ask is, dead/dying trees can be some of the most unpredictable trees to work with. Of course, as you said in your post, learn from it, improve your technique, and just a reminder, BEFORE you make the back cut always double check your "work". Recheck the lean, recheck the face cut, recheck/scan your "gear"/equipment. You can "correct" or re-cut a bad face cut (as long as your pride doesn't get in the way :msp_wink: ), you can cut a few limbs off the back to "help" the lean or put a rope in it to pull it, you can always re-tie a knot or reset/re-position your "gear"/equipment. You can do ALL of that BEFORE you make the back cut, you can't do any of it after, not beatin' up on ya' at all, just trying to help you out a little bit. Great pics, look forward to seeing some more.....

Work safe. :msp_thumbsup:


----------



## NHlocal

Eccentric said:


> Healdsburg, California Randy.
> 
> The Bishop's Ranch - A Retreat and Conference Center
> 
> Driving Directions



Thanks Aaron!!! Wow, that's a nice looking place. :msp_thumbsup:


----------



## NORMZILLA44

Good deal Randy, yeah we love it out there god's country. Aaron thanks for posting the link!


----------



## Eccentric

NORMZILLA44 said:


> Thanks Aaron great pic, so we saying that chain is sharp?? LOL! Good pic of our Pal. Still trying to figue the photo bucket out you showed me. I appreciate that, going to check on an account right now. *I was a little stiff getting out of bed this morning*, but love it yesterday was an awesome day love your stuff, and thanks for all the help. Good morning Randy, thinking of you yesterday as you always help out with the church. We were working on one of our hunting ranches that has a practicing church on it, and a camp. Called the Bishop's ranch. Neat place great people. You can see it on google earth.



I was a bit stiff and sore when I got up this morning too. Feeling fine now. Funny..................didn't seem like that long ago when I could have done twice the work I did yesterday and not feel the slightest bit stiff/sore the next day. Can't be that I'm getting older..............nah...:msp_wink:


----------



## NORMZILLA44

LOL! I feel ya buddy. Or maybe it was so long ago we just do not remember it hurting that much:msp_razz:


----------



## carym2a

272 husqvarna - YouTube

my 272XP with new bar and chain I got for fathers day


----------



## NHlocal

Eccentric said:


> I was a bit stiff and sore when I got up this morning too. Feeling fine now. Funny..................didn't seem like that long ago when I could have done twice the work I did yesterday and not feel the slightest bit stiff/sore the next day. Can't be that I'm getting older..............nah...:msp_wink:





NORMZILLA44 said:


> LOL! I feel ya buddy. Or maybe it was so long ago we just do not remember it hurting that much:msp_razz:



.....you "young" guys make me laugh.....:hmm3grin2orange:
.....it doesn't get easier,(ask me how I know).....


----------



## NHlocal

carym2a said:


> 272 husqvarna - YouTube
> 
> my 272XP with new bar and chain I got for fathers day



I am so jealous, my son hasn't given me anything like that on Father's Day.....


----------



## Rounder

Just gotta shave a little more off the wall, should be looking pretty sick by end of Friday....Too bad, good job and close to home......Never last long enough.

View attachment 246825



Have a good/safe week -Sam


----------



## NHlocal

Brian13 said:


> Sorry to see your working on your day off Sam. You ever get any of those yellow saws up and running? Randy, thats some real pretty country you have there. Good on you for taking the kids riding. Need more people who can get kids away from the video games and outdoors. I worked in a bike shop for about 5 years, spent a lot of time building bikes. Still love my bikes and wish I had more time to ride them. Just got a second bike for the kids, they are turning 3 Monday. Time for them to learn to ride.



Hey Brian,
Had to go back and pull up an earlier post you put up to ask a "bike tech" question, the bottom bracket bearings on my bike are "creaking", I snugged 'em down a little but that didn't seem to help, as far as I know they are still in good shape, no ratcheting or binding, still turning nice and smooth, is there a way to stop them from "creaking" when I pedal or is there something else I need to check? :dunno: :arg: 
Hope your tree work is going better for you this week, remember, double check and don't be afraid to correct if needed. :msp_thumbup: Look forward to seeing more pics.  
Thanks Brian.

Work safe. :msp_thumbsup:


----------



## NHlocal

Rounder said:


> Just gotta shave a little more off the wall, should be looking pretty sick by end of Friday....Too bad, good job and close to home......Never last long enough.
> 
> View attachment 246825
> 
> 
> 
> Have a good/safe week -Sam




Nice pic Sam, you gonna post an "after" pic? :msp_thumbup:


----------



## Rounder

Kind of a before and after, if you look close you can see the yarder, with the orange tip on the end of the boom. Everything skidded up to it, cut timber on the ground behind, and the tree wall in the back is what I was coming up today. Nice select cut. Crappy pic.


----------



## NORMZILLA44

Cary I love those 272's!! Love em. Randy you are a young buck too! Sam great to see you, be safe my friend.


----------



## NHlocal

Rounder said:


> Kind of a before and after, if you look close you can see the yarder, with the orange tip on the end of the boom. Everything skidded up to it, cut timber on the ground behind, and the tree wall in the back is what I was coming up today. Nice select cut. Crappy pic.



Ayuh, I see it, the pic ain't too bad, a little small maybe, as I get a little "older" I find I'm using the "zoom" feature a lot more.....:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## NHlocal

NORMZILLA44 said:


> Cary I love those 272's!! Love em. Randy you are a young buck too! Sam great to see you, be safe my friend.



.....true enough Norm, and I have the greatest respect for all the guys (even the "young" ones) that do this type of work, even "part time"..... 
.....well, have a safe day y'all, it's make coffee and go to work time again.....


----------



## Brian13

NHlocal said:


> Brian, I didn't really think about it when I logged on this morning(was still waking up :hmm3grin2orange: ) on that pine you topped, looked like it was dying, how much life was left in it? The reason I ask is, dead/dying trees can be some of the most unpredictable trees to work with. Of course, as you said in your post, learn from it, improve your technique, and just a reminder, BEFORE you make the back cut always double check your "work". Recheck the lean, recheck the face cut, recheck/scan your "gear"/equipment. You can "correct" or re-cut a bad face cut (as long as your pride doesn't get in the way :msp_wink: ), you can cut a few limbs off the back to "help" the lean or put a rope in it to pull it, you can always re-tie a knot or reset/re-position your "gear"/equipment. You can do ALL of that BEFORE you make the back cut, you can't do any of it after, not beatin' up on ya' at all, just trying to help you out a little bit. Great pics, look forward to seeing some more.....
> 
> Work safe. :msp_thumbsup:





NHlocal said:


> Hey Brian,
> Had to go back and pull up an earlier post you put up to ask a "bike tech" question, the bottom bracket bearings on my bike are "creaking", I snugged 'em down a little but that didn't seem to help, as far as I know they are still in good shape, no ratcheting or binding, still turning nice and smooth, is there a way to stop them from "creaking" when I pedal or is there something else I need to check? :dunno: :arg:
> Hope your tree work is going better for you this week, remember, double check and don't be afraid to correct if needed. :msp_thumbup: Look forward to seeing more pics.
> Thanks Brian.
> 
> Work safe. :msp_thumbsup:



The pine was just about dead. It was on its way to being another beetle kill. The course had some renovations about 5-6 years ago, and some of the trees are showing some stress, and the beetles are attacking some of the pines. I should have refaced it, but if the back cut would have been better positioned it probably would have turned out better. Just need to practice more. Will be awhile before another tree gets removed. Saw another today that is dying so maybe that will be the next one. As for the bike, did you tighten the crank arms? Should be a 8mm allen, and if one is loose its usually the non-drive side. Otherwise if you can I would pull the BB and grease it real good. Some are just prone to creaking.

Norm, Aaron I know what your talking about being sore LOL. If your back is fubared, tree work is even harder LOL. Last week sucked, couldnt hardly bend over to pick up anything. Funny thing is it wasnt tree work that hurt my back, it was running LOL. This week is much better, pain gone.

Sam great pic, love seeing your pics.


----------



## NHlocal

Brian13 said:


> The pine was just about dead. It was on its way to being another beetle kill. The course had some renovations about 5-6 years ago, and some of the trees are showing some stress, and the beetles are attacking some of the pines. I should have refaced it, but if the back cut would have been better positioned it probably would have turned out better. Just need to practice more. Will be awhile before another tree gets removed. Saw another today that is dying so maybe that will be the next one. As for the bike, did you tighten the crank arms? Should be a 8mm allen, and if one is loose its usually the non-drive side. Otherwise if you can I would pull the BB and grease it real good. Some are just prone to creaking.
> 
> Norm, Aaron I know what your talking about being sore LOL. If your back is fubared, tree work is even harder LOL. Last week sucked, couldnt hardly bend over to pick up anything. Funny thing is it wasnt tree work that hurt my back, it was running LOL. This week is much better, pain gone.
> 
> Sam great pic, love seeing your pics.



Hey Brian, 
yes, the more "hands on" experience you get the better your work will be, stay with it and don't get discouraged. :msp_thumbup: 
I've been doing some running to "get back in shape" and I'm very thankful, as much "physical abuse" that I put my body through, still have never had back trouble.
Ayuh, I did tighten the crank arms, I'll pull the bearings and grease 'em up and see if that helps, THANKS!!! 

Work safe. :msp_thumbsup:


----------



## Rounder

NHlocal said:


> Ayuh, I see it, the pic ain't too bad, a little small maybe, as I get a little "older" I find I'm using the "zoom" feature a lot more.....:hmm3grin2orange:



I'm with you, anymore I panic if I can't find my glasses when it's time to head out in the dark in the morning. Then there's the back brace, knee brace...........lol.


----------



## NHlocal

Rounder said:


> I'm with you, anymore I panic if I can't find my glasses when it's time to head out in the dark in the morning. Then there's the back brace, knee brace...........lol.



 Going to get glasses is getting very close to the top of my "things to do" list.....:embarrassed:


----------



## Brian13

Good Morning Randy. Its way to early, never get used to being up early LOL. Another thing I forgot to mention about the bike, is check cables that may be routed around the BB. Sometimes they can be the culprit causing the noise.


----------



## NHlocal

Brian13 said:


> Good Morning Randy. Its way to early, never get used to being up early LOL. Another thing I forgot to mention about the bike, is check cables that may be routed around the BB. Sometimes they can be the culprit causing the noise.



4:30am is early even when you're used to it, :tire: good morning and good afternoon. No cables around the BB, just the cable that moves the front derailleur and that's routed on the down tube. I'll go with the "pull out, grease and re-assemble" and see how that works out, when I can get some time to do it.  Thanks again! :msp_thumbup: 
Hey, how much do you run, days per week, # of miles, just curious.....?

Went over to visit my brother in law yesterday, said he had "some trees he'd like to have cut down", turned out to be a couple cherry trees and 8 - 10 pines. This might keep me busy for "a little while".  We'll see what happens. opcorn: 
Have a safe rest of the week! 

Work safe. :msp_thumbsup:


----------



## carym2a

life time Sidekick 175 Canadien - YouTube

I grew up with this saw, she cut timber and then went to cutting firewood for about twentyfive years then mothballed till i brought her out last year fired up right , cut last years firewood now she just cuts cookies while we BBQ

Cary


----------



## NORMZILLA44

Missed ya brothers! Hello and checking in, off to same spot Aaron went last Saturday. The pole saw and road trimming work. Trimming a long the road. Be a early morning, tommorow.


----------



## paccity

going to try to get this on a lowboy, it's azz is to big for the bunks and the self loader can't pic it up.


----------



## RandyMac

yuck
looks like it could be popped apart with a peelerbar.


----------



## Denis Gionet

paccity said:


> going to try to get this on a lowboy, it's azz is to big for the bunks and the self loader can't pic it up.



Now that's just SICK !!!! HUGE ... COLLOSAL !!!! 

You know you're supposed to stick a saw in the hole in the middle of that tree, just for perspective.... As a last resort, you could measure it and let us know how big !!!


----------



## paccity

Denis Gionet said:


> Now that's just SICK !!!! HUGE ... COLLOSAL !!!!
> 
> You know you're supposed to stick a saw in the hole in the middle of that tree, just for perspective.... As a last resort, you could measure it and let us know how big !!!



about 11' on the butt.rott goes about 3 to 4' up. we would like to stand it up at the grounds and use it for springboard demo's. if not it will be cut up for the carvers. only a couple miles from the museum.


----------



## Denis Gionet

paccity said:


> about 11' on the butt.rott goes about 3 to 4' up. we would like to stand it up at the grounds and use it for springboard demo's. if not it will be cut up for the carvers. only a couple miles from the museum.



That's mind-boggling ! I bet you could fit 2 big saws in the hole in the middle, Easily. 

I get so jealous when I see big-ass trees like that, I freak out when I can bury the 16" bar in a tree and not see the tip. And they're few and far between, they've been logging the pixx out of my area for about 100 years, there's nothing older than 50 or so years standing now, except on private land and near waterways. There are some nice trees further west, some virgin forest they're getting into now. The cedar planks I ripped for my shed came from there.


----------



## Brian13

NHlocal said:


> 4:30am is early even when you're used to it, :tire: good morning and good afternoon. No cables around the BB, just the cable that moves the front derailleur and that's routed on the down tube. I'll go with the "pull out, grease and re-assemble" and see how that works out, when I can get some time to do it.  Thanks again! :msp_thumbup:
> Hey, how much do you run, days per week, # of miles, just curious.....?
> 
> Went over to visit my brother in law yesterday, said he had "some trees he'd like to have cut down", turned out to be a couple cherry trees and 8 - 10 pines. This might keep me busy for "a little while".  We'll see what happens. opcorn:
> Have a safe rest of the week!
> 
> Work safe. :msp_thumbsup:



Dont run near as much as I used to, used to run 3-4 days a week and about 3 miles each run. Now I just run every now and again. Have been doing more of a crossfit style workout and much less running. Before the kids were born I was doing a mile in under 7 minutes and 3 miles in about 23ish minutes. Not even close to that now, it dosnt stay with you lol. Nice thing about working for the fire dept. is that exercise is supposed to be part of our daily activities. So I try to take full advantage, just dont have time to exercise outside of that. Good luck with the trees hope they all go smooth.


----------



## Alex D

Denis Gionet said:


> That's mind-boggling ! I bet you could fit 2 big saws in the hole in the middle, Easily.
> 
> I get so jealous when I see big-ass trees like that, I freak out when I can bury the 16" bar in a tree and not see the tip. And they're few and far between, they've been logging the pixx out of my area for about 100 years, there's nothing older than 50 or so years standing now, except on private land and near waterways. There are some nice trees further west, some virgin forest they're getting into now. The cedar planks I ripped for my shed came from there.



Logging is only part of the reason IMO. Another reason is how dense or close the trees are to one another. Even in fairly virgin land that hasn't been logged ever or maybe a 100 years ago you won't see to many big ones. By that I mean over 30-36"- 90% will be under that mark. As rather than going in width and being extremely branched out they go in height to get to sunlight. The time when you see behemoths is in a field like for example a farm or something where the trees are much more sparse and they have never been logged. But these are usually big silver maples, willows, and so forth-trees that grow to be very big in a short period of time. But to see an entire dense forest of over 3 foot diameter trees being the majority, I have yet to see that in Ontario. This is just from what ive seen on some lot clearing sites ive been to, they were all private land bought by the developers. Also when ive gone to forests up north on fishing or hunting trips very few huge ones. Although on a fishing trip in Muskoka is where I saw a 6 foot plus diameter oak and it was in a forest to.


----------



## NHlocal

Brian13 said:


> Dont run near as much as I used to, used to run 3-4 days a week and about 3 miles each run. Now I just run every now and again. Have been doing more of a crossfit style workout and much less running. Before the kids were born I was doing a mile in under 7 minutes and 3 miles in about 23ish minutes. Not even close to that now, it dosnt stay with you lol. Nice thing about working for the fire dept. is that exercise is supposed to be part of our daily activities. So I try to take full advantage, just dont have time to exercise outside of that. Good luck with the trees hope they all go smooth.



Hey Brian,
.....just got settled down after getting out of "work", still pretty bust at the shop. :msp_thumbup: 
I'm not a "runner" by any stretch of the imagination and I really don't like running BUT, the benefits FAR out weigh the "pain and suffering". I've been running in the summer for "many years" to try and stay in some kind of good physical condition, the last couple summers my schedule has been pretty loaded up so I didn't run much. This summer I committed to running at least 4 days a week, in April after my very first time running I went home and moved some stuff around in the house and while running upstairs to get something I badly pulled my left calf muscle, that shut me down for 2 months. :bang: I've been running 4 days a week, for the last 5 weeks, 1 mile each time. Last week I ran 2 miles one day and this week I ran 2 miles one day. Little by little I'm "working" my way back, and NO, it doesn't stay with you. :hmm3grin2orange: One reason I'm running now is, of course, to get in shape(and lose weight:msp_tongue, but it will also be a huge help with my tree work. :msp_thumbup: 
Ayuh, I went and got a video "walk around" of the trees at my brother in law's place, 1 Poplar, 2 Cherries, and 8 Pines(mostly Red Pine, a few White). Some of 'em are going to need "a bit" of rigging to get them down safely but it doesn't look like it will be "too much" trouble. Pics and video are now "standard operating procedure".
Have a good weekend. 

Work safe. :msp_thumbsup:


----------



## NHlocal

Alex D said:


> Logging is only part of the reason IMO. Another reason is how dense or close the trees are to one another. Even in fairly virgin land that hasn't been logged ever or maybe a 100 years ago you won't see to many big ones. By that I mean over 30-36"- 90% will be under that mark. As rather than going in width and being extremely branched out they go in height to get to sunlight. The time when you see behemoths is in a field like for example a farm or something where the trees are much more sparse and they have never been logged. But these are usually big silver maples, willows, and so forth-trees that grow to be very big in a short period of time. But to see an entire dense forest of over 3 foot diameter trees being the majority, I have yet to see that in Ontario. This is just from what ive seen on some lot clearing sites ive been to, they were all private land bought by the developers. Also when ive gone to forests up north on fishing or hunting trips very few huge ones. Although on a fishing trip in Muskoka is where I saw a 6 foot plus diameter oak and it was in a forest to.



I agree Alex, there is a huge difference in trees that grow together in a forest and trees that grow alone in a field or yard. :msp_thumbup: 
They have no "competition" out in the open so they grow faster, shorter, with a really big crown. In the forest they "reach" for the sun, competing with other trees so they don't gain a lot of DBH, instead they grow tall and straight with a considerably smaller crown. Really interesting stuff when you start learning about it. :msp_thumbsup:


----------



## NORMZILLA44

Whats up gang. Im beat up and tired today. My saturday am today is, like my usual sunday morning. Of being beat up and tired. Nice to have had my work day, on one of the hunting ranches on a friday again. I cut almost all pole saw work, the owner piled all the brush. Hard working ole guy. Broke my pole saw, but can't complain 5-6 years of earning its keep in big, and oversized wood. Broke a stihl at work the same way, gave up in a big limb. The Stihl ended up being the shaft, that goes between the clutch, and main shaft. Like a little driveshaft. So I think my Echo will have a similar issue. Then we cut up a tree that came across the road, and Bruce had admired the 2101. Had to leave all my gear, but the two saws, and take his little blazer. I explained after he said wow that is a big saw, I said if you grab one you want the one that will do it all. After we cut the tree, which was bigger than he remembered, Bruce says, looks like you brought the right saw LOL! Frasier nice face on the cut, and even though butt rot, nice to cut a biggie! Brian and Randy speaking of jogging, realized i have been out of running with my dogs, which gives me much needed exercise, so similar to jogging I guess. Dennis, and Alex speaking of the timber out your way, be cool to see some pic's of the country.


----------



## NHlocal

NORMZILLA44 said:


> Whats up gang. Im beat up and tired today. My saturday am today is, like my usual sunday morning. Of being beat up and tired. Nice to have had my work day, on one of the hunting ranches on a friday again. I cut almost all pole saw work, the owner piled all the brush. Hard working ole guy. Broke my pole saw, but can't complain 5-6 years of earning its keep in big, and oversized wood. Broke a stihl at work the same way, gave up in a big limb. The Stihl ended up being the shaft, that goes between the clutch, and main shaft. Like a little driveshaft. So I think my Echo will have a similar issue. Then we cut up a tree that came across the road, and Bruce had admired the 2101. Had to leave all my gear, but the two saws, and take his little blazer. I explained after he said wow that is a big saw, I said if you grab one you want the one that will do it all. After we cut the tree, which was bigger than he remembered, Bruce says, looks like you brought the right saw LOL! Frasier nice face on the cut, and even though butt rot, nice to cut a biggie! Brian and Randy speaking of jogging, realized i have been out of running with my dogs, which gives me much needed exercise, so similar to jogging I guess. Dennis, and Alex speaking of the timber out your way, be cool to see some pic's of the country.



Good afternoon Norm,
.....beat up and tired, broke your pole saw, broke a Stihl at work, oh boy Norm sounds like your working too hard. :hmm3grin2orange: Equipment does wear out sooner or later, will you repair 'em or replace 'em? Sounds like you got a good bit of work done, being tired and worn out kinda goes along with a day like that, no more injuries I hope? I'm with ya on bringing the big saw, if you're gonna bring just one bring the one that will cut it all. :msp_thumbup: 
Norm, believe it or not, on my way to work in the morning(5:30am) I see people running and walking with their dogs, a lot of people enjoy doing that, probably not quite the same as you run your dogs, but definitely great exercise. :msp_thumbup:
Have a good weekend!

Work safe. :msp_thumbsup:


----------



## Alex D

NORMZILLA44 said:


> Whats up gang. Im beat up and tired today. My saturday am today is, like my usual sunday morning. Of being beat up and tired. Nice to have had my work day, on one of the hunting ranches on a friday again. I cut almost all pole saw work, the owner piled all the brush. Hard working ole guy. Broke my pole saw, but can't complain 5-6 years of earning its keep in big, and oversized wood. Broke a stihl at work the same way, gave up in a big limb. The Stihl ended up being the shaft, that goes between the clutch, and main shaft. Like a little driveshaft. So I think my Echo will have a similar issue. Then we cut up a tree that came across the road, and Bruce had admired the 2101. Had to leave all my gear, but the two saws, and take his little blazer. I explained after he said wow that is a big saw, I said if you grab one you want the one that will do it all. After we cut the tree, which was bigger than he remembered, Bruce says, looks like you brought the right saw LOL! Frasier nice face on the cut, and even though butt rot, nice to cut a biggie! Brian and Randy speaking of jogging, realized i have been out of running with my dogs, which gives me much needed exercise, so similar to jogging I guess. Dennis, and Alex speaking of the timber out your way, be cool to see some pic's of the country.



Norm, here in Ontario in terms of timber you could essentially divide it into 2 or maybe more accurately 3 zones. Here in the south where I am located its mostly mixed stands hard and softwood. For example http://i1155.photobucket.com/albums/p547/stihl1/639.jpg you can kind of see it in the background of this pic i think i already posted it on here a few years back. That particular stand had not been logged in quite a long time. It had some decent sized hemlock like 20-24" base and prob a hundred or so feet tall. I would say its in this area of Ontario that most of the giant trees are found but ones in fields and residential areas and in stands. You also have small probbaly even large scale scale to tree farms of sorts- while this isn't a tree farm pictured this is what they usually look like. Usually white pine and trees like that. 
http://i1155.photobucket.com/albums/p547/stihl1/Picture_874.jpg

Now once you get into Northern Ontario the climate is much harsher, poorer soils etc... and trees dont get that big. Plus some of the species that grow to giant size are absent or rare. Here forests are usually a mix of evergreen and birch. Not the best photo but an example http://i1155.photobucket.com/albums/p547/stihl1/P1030050.jpg here in these stands the avg tree is maybe a foot or so diameter. And there is a lot of logging going on mainly with harvesters from what ive seen and the pulp industry is big in northern ontario. And another picture from winter http://i1155.photobucket.com/albums/p547/stihl1/P1030144.jpg

The third zone in the very far north would be tundra and there are very few trees there and the ones that do grow are extremely stunted.


----------



## NORMZILLA44

The HT 101 Stihl at work was a few months ago. It was a little hex looking driver shaft, comes out of the clutch side powerhead, and fits in the main shaft near throttle and handle assembly. Thought it would be same trouble on my Echo, but that looked good. Now Thinking maybe shaft connector, never pulled this one apart, but thinking that is it, does not look to bad. If all else fails Darin at saw shop is an all out expert on the shaft and parts replacements. Alex nice pics and info thanks for sharing


----------



## Eccentric

Yesterday I went to a buddy's ranch and we cut up a big oak that'd fallen accross a fence. Got my workout for the weekend. Norm I'm really liking that SXL-925. May be my current favorite in my working stable. That may change when the big dogs com back on line, but for now I think this saw puts the biggest smile on my face, followed closely by the SP-81.


----------



## NORMZILLA44

Good deal Aaron, great pictures my friend. That is decent size wood, just enough probably to give the saw a stretch of there legs. Looks like a fun day. 925 is looking good.


----------



## NHlocal

Thanks for that great explanation and great pictures Alex. :msp_thumbup: I always enjoy learning and hearing more about trees and how they grow in other areas of the country. Look forward to seeing more.....:msp_thumbsup:

Aaron we would be very excited to get our hands on Oak like you've got there, that would make great firewood! :biggrinbounce2: Thanks for the great pics! 

Norm, hope that repair isn't too much trouble for ya', I know how much I hate losing a good piece of equipment.:bang:


----------



## NORMZILLA44

thanks randy, and I agree on the learning on new areas, trees and growth too. Bring pole saw by the shop tommorow, it was an end of one of the main shafts, should not be too bad. Had one we had the shop go through completely shafts, bearing whatever. It was 200 and change. You figure I got the saw for 600 plus, and its in great shape, and made its money over and over. So I will ask darin if I am money ahead just doing all shafts etc.


----------



## NHlocal

NORMZILLA44 said:


> thanks randy, and I agree on the learning on new areas, trees and growth too. Bring pole saw by the shop tommorow, it was an end of one of the main shafts, should not be too bad. Had one we had the shop go through completely shafts, bearing whatever. It was 200 and change. You figure I got the saw for 600 plus, and its in great shape, and made its money over and over. So I will ask darin if I am money ahead just doing all shafts etc.



Good morning Norm, 
that doesn't sound too bad for a repair like that. Looks like it's make coffee and go to work time again, :hmm3grin2orange: have a good week. :msp_thumbup: 

Work safe. :msp_thumbsup:


----------



## Denis Gionet

Denis Gionet said:


> There are some nice trees further west, some virgin forest they're getting into now. The cedar planks I ripped for my shed came from there.



Ok, so I found some big ones, same spot I mentioned earlier.... 

View attachment 247784
View attachment 247785
View attachment 247786


Should keep me busy for a while !

A friend has a portable mill rig, an Alaskan II that clamps to the bar. Too bad my bar is about 6 inches too short to use it on that wood. I'll check for a 22 or 24 inch bar that'll fit my 435 Husky and if one exists, I'll pick up a ripping chain and a bar. Otherwise I'll be doing those planks free-hand, like the others I did. At least they're already at their destination !


----------



## NHlocal

Denis Gionet said:


> Ok, so I found some big ones, same spot I mentioned earlier....
> 
> View attachment 247784
> View attachment 247785
> View attachment 247786
> 
> 
> Should keep me busy for a while !
> 
> A friend has a portable mill rig, an Alaskan II that clamps to the bar. Too bad my bar is about 6 inches too short to use it on that wood. I'll check for a 22 or 24 inch bar that'll fit my 435 Husky and if one exists, I'll pick up a ripping chain and a bar. Otherwise I'll be doing those planks free-hand, like the others I did. At least they're already at their destination !



I see you got a hold of some good sized wood, very nice. :msp_thumbup: 
Great pics, (and self portrait :hmm3grin2orange I'm looking forward to seeing pics of the "finished" shed. opcorn:


----------



## Denis Gionet

NHlocal said:


> I see you got a hold of some good sized wood, very nice. :msp_thumbup:
> Great pics, (and self portrait :hmm3grin2orange I'm looking forward to seeing pics of the "finished" shed. opcorn:



Here's a video to go with the pic.... enjoy ! No need for a huge saw (although a 372 XP would work out just fine), just a huge need for a huge tree !

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=372553972814010


----------



## NHlocal

Denis Gionet said:


> Here's a video to go with the pic.... enjoy ! No need for a huge saw (although a 372 XP would work out just fine), just a huge need for a huge tree !
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=372553972814010



Very nicely done Denis, good job getting that tree down with such a small saw. :msp_thumbup: 
I see the wind was blowing "a bit", did it give you any trouble?, the tree seemed to come down alright.  
What was the diameter of that tree? Looked like it was close to 2ft.


----------



## Alex D

Denis Gionet said:


> Here's a video to go with the pic.... enjoy ! No need for a huge saw (although a 372 XP would work out just fine), just a huge need for a huge tree !
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=372553972814010



Nice vid Denis!! And thats one helluva nice cedar, 2 foot or so at the butt that must be well over a century maybe even several centuries old. Biggest ive seen them get is about a foot at the butt. And it also is very solid judging from the log pics with rather minimal rot again very nice considering the older cedars 10" or are usually full of it. 



NHlocal said:


> Very nicely done Denis, good job getting that tree down with such a small saw. :msp_thumbup:
> I see the wind was blowing "a bit", did it give you any trouble?, the tree seemed to come down alright.
> What was the diameter of that tree? Looked like it was close to 2ft.



Randy, I am just curious since you are more knowledgable about this than me but did you notice how the sloping part of the face cut is triangular shaped and not straight like I guess it should be. Do you think this has any negative affect??


----------



## NHlocal

Alex D said:


> Nice vid Denis!! And thats one helluva nice cedar, 2 foot or so at the butt that must be well over a century maybe even several centuries old. Biggest ive seen them get is about a foot at the butt. And it also is very solid judging from the log pics with rather minimal rot again very nice considering the older cedars 10" or are usually full of it.
> 
> 
> 
> Randy, I am just curious since you are more knowledgable about this than me but did you notice how the sloping part of the face cut is triangular shaped and not straight like I guess it should be. Do you think this has any negative affect??



You're right Alex, I saw the shape of the face cut and the first thing I thought was, he put a really big "sap cut" on the side of the face cut. :dunno:
It could definitely have a negative affect in a critical situation, the hinge holds the tree on the stump and determines the direction it will fall. The face cut sets the angle of the hinge and the "shape" of the face cut will also influence the direction of the fall a certain amount, mostly the shape of the face controls when the hinge will break and whether it breaks all at once or from one side or the other. I know there are others here who have a WHOLE LOT MORE knowledge than I do on this that could give a much better explanation/description of how it all works.  I welcome any correction and/or "deeper" explanation.....I know I've got a lot more to learn. :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Denis Gionet

NHlocal said:


> You're right Alex, I saw the shape of the face cut and the first thing I thought was, he put a really big "sap cut" on the side of the face cut. :dunno:
> It could definitely have a negative affect in a critical situation, the hinge holds the tree on the stump and determines the direction it will fall. The face cut sets the angle of the hinge and the "shape" of the face cut will also influence the direction of the fall a certain amount, mostly the shape of the face controls when the hinge will break and whether it breaks all at once or from one side or the other. I know there are others here who have a WHOLE LOT MORE knowledge than I do on this that could give a much better explanation/description of how it all works.  I welcome any correction and/or "deeper" explanation.....I know I've got a lot more to learn. :hmm3grin2orange:





Alex D said:


> Nice vid Denis!! And thats one helluva nice cedar, 2 foot or so at the butt that must be well over a century maybe even several centuries old. Biggest ive seen them get is about a foot at the butt. And it also is very solid judging from the log pics with rather minimal rot again very nice considering the older cedars 10" or are usually full of it.
> 
> 
> 
> Randy, I am just curious since you are more knowledgable about this than me but did you notice how the sloping part of the face cut is triangular shaped and not straight like I guess it should be. Do you think this has any negative affect??



My dad cut trees as a younger man, before the feller buncher was invented. He explained that you cut the notch facing the direction you want the tree to fall. The back cut would then release the tree from the stump, allowing the tree to fall, using the hinge as a directional guide. If you cut the hinge very thin on one side, then that side will release early, allowing the tree to "spin", or turn while falling, giving you a different effect during the fell. He would use this technique when trees had a bad lean or were hung up, allowing him to drop it where he wanted it without the use of guide ropes.

He also explained that once a tree was cut clean from the stump (you cut clear through the hinge) and still falling, it basically weighed nothing, so you could maneuver it in the air, by shoving the butt end over one way or the other. You could shove it hard enough to rotate the top away from whatever obstacle there was, and give yourself more working room at the base of the tree, if you were working in a cluster of spruce or pines. 

I've never tried the shoving technique (the old man has bigger balls than me), but I have bevel cut the hinge on occasion, and yes, it works.

Getting back to my Cedar, I had cut the hinge a bit fat on one side (16" bar, 28" tree), so on the 2nd half of the hinge I took a bit more. It landed exactly where I had thought it would, and it had plenty of lean to it anyway. The wind had little effect, and it was pretty breezy that day, but it had enough lean that even if I'd have notched it at the back or on either side, it would have landed where it did anyway ! 

There's about 5-6" of rot in the base, which was surprisingly little for a tree that old. I cut a cookie from one of the logs and did a ring count, and my best count was 236 years. I can get a better count once I belt sand it and smooth it out, but it'll be close to that. This is virgin forest that's just now getting harvested, so the trees are a lot older than the surrounding areas.


----------



## NHlocal

Denis Gionet said:


> My dad cut trees as a younger man, before the feller buncher was invented. He explained that you cut the notch facing the direction you want the tree to fall. The back cut would then release the tree from the stump, allowing the tree to fall, using the hinge as a directional guide. If you cut the hinge very thin on one side, then that side will release early, allowing the tree to "spin", or turn while falling, giving you a different effect during the fell. He would use this technique when trees had a bad lean or were hung up, allowing him to drop it where he wanted it without the use of guide ropes.
> 
> He also explained that once a tree was cut clean from the stump (you cut clear through the hinge) and still falling, it basically weighed nothing, so you could maneuver it in the air, by shoving the butt end over one way or the other. You could shove it hard enough to rotate the top away from whatever obstacle there was, and give yourself more working room at the base of the tree, if you were working in a cluster of spruce or pines.
> 
> I've never tried the shoving technique (the old man has bigger balls than me), but I have bevel cut the hinge on occasion, and yes, it works.
> 
> Getting back to my Cedar, I had cut the hinge a bit fat on one side (16" bar, 28" tree), so on the 2nd half of the hinge I took a bit more. It landed exactly where I had thought it would, and it had plenty of lean to it anyway. The wind had little effect, and it was pretty breezy that day, but it had enough lean that even if I'd have notched it at the back or on either side, it would have landed where it did anyway !
> 
> There's about 5-6" of rot in the base, which was surprisingly little for a tree that old. I cut a cookie from one of the logs and did a ring count, and my best count was 236 years. I can get a better count once I belt sand it and smooth it out, but it'll be close to that. This is virgin forest that's just now getting harvested, so the trees are a lot older than the surrounding areas.



.....not beatin' up on ya' at all Denis, looks like the tree went right where you wanted it, well done using a small saw.....:msp_thumbup:


----------



## Denis Gionet

NHlocal said:


> .....not beatin' up on ya' at all Denis, looks like the tree went right where you wanted it, well done using a small saw.....:msp_thumbup:



No sweat ! The rot in the center just made it easier... 6 inches less meat to cut !

We'll see if the small saw has enough in it to make planks out of that big sucker this weekend !


----------



## NHlocal

Denis Gionet said:


> No sweat ! The rot in the center just made it easier... 6 inches less meat to cut !
> 
> We'll see if the small saw has enough in it to make planks out of that big sucker this weekend !



Denis, 
did you get a longer bar or are you gonna go after it with the one you have? Were you able to get a hold of a milling attachment, I hear some of them work great? 
Would love to see some pics of those planks after you cut 'em. :Eye:^:Eye:


----------



## Alex D

Denis Gionet said:


> My dad cut trees as a younger man, before the feller buncher was invented. He explained that you cut the notch facing the direction you want the tree to fall. The back cut would then release the tree from the stump, allowing the tree to fall, using the hinge as a directional guide. If you cut the hinge very thin on one side, then that side will release early, allowing the tree to "spin", or turn while falling, giving you a different effect during the fell. He would use this technique when trees had a bad lean or were hung up, allowing him to drop it where he wanted it without the use of guide ropes.
> 
> He also explained that once a tree was cut clean from the stump (you cut clear through the hinge) and still falling, it basically weighed nothing, so you could maneuver it in the air, by shoving the butt end over one way or the other. You could shove it hard enough to rotate the top away from whatever obstacle there was, and give yourself more working room at the base of the tree, if you were working in a cluster of spruce or pines.
> 
> I've never tried the shoving technique (the old man has bigger balls than me), but I have bevel cut the hinge on occasion, and yes, it works.
> 
> Getting back to my Cedar, I had cut the hinge a bit fat on one side (16" bar, 28" tree), so on the 2nd half of the hinge I took a bit more. It landed exactly where I had thought it would, and it had plenty of lean to it anyway. The wind had little effect, and it was pretty breezy that day, but it had enough lean that even if I'd have notched it at the back or on either side, it would have landed where it did anyway !
> 
> There's about 5-6" of rot in the base, which was surprisingly little for a tree that old. I cut a cookie from one of the logs and did a ring count, and my best count was 236 years. I can get a better count once I belt sand it and smooth it out, but it'll be close to that. This is virgin forest that's just now getting harvested, so the trees are a lot older than the surrounding areas.



Denis I am not sure we are quite talking about the same thing. Take a look at this pic http://www.highcountryposts.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/02/Hazard_-tree_face_cut-300x225.jpg notice how the face cut doesn't have a triangular shaped piece jutting out of it?? Thats what I was wondering what was the point of that triangular piece in the face it looks like it wasn't completely cleaned out. But I don't think Im describing what Im talking about to well. Now please don't take it the wrong way Denis I am not bashing your technique or anything Im just curious about it as ive never seen it. But anyway you felled that tree great and it went exactly where you wanted excellent job  

Yeah thats a very old cedar they seem to gain about a foot every century or so in diameter but Im not sure what the lifespan of a eastern white cedar is, but I know western red cedars live for over a millenia- even upwards of 1500 years but they seem to grow at about the same rate as a eastern white cedar they just seem to live a lot longer and for that reason get much much more bigger.


----------



## Denis Gionet

Alex D said:


> Denis I am not sure we are quite talking about the same thing. Take a look at this pic http://www.highcountryposts.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/02/Hazard_-tree_face_cut-300x225.jpg notice how the face cut doesn't have a triangular shaped piece jutting out of it?? Thats what I was wondering what was the point of that triangular piece in the face it looks like it wasn't completely cleaned out. But I don't think Im describing what Im talking about to well. Now please don't take it the wrong way Denis I am not bashing your technique or anything Im just curious about it as ive never seen it. But anyway you felled that tree great and it went exactly where you wanted excellent job
> 
> Yeah thats a very old cedar they seem to gain about a foot every century or so in diameter but Im not sure what the lifespan of a eastern white cedar is, but I know western red cedars live for over a millenia- even upwards of 1500 years but they seem to grow at about the same rate as a eastern white cedar they just seem to live a lot longer and for that reason get much much more bigger.



No, I got it Alex. I could have cleaned up the top of the notch, but having it notched that deep, even though it was in 2 cuts, it was going to land pretty well in the right spot. I didn't see the need to having it perfectly flat, I was more concerned with the rotted center, the 15 - 20 degree lean, and not wanting it to leave early on me :msp_razz:

https://fbcdn-sphotos-h-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/s720x720/418205_374047235998017_868858849_n.jpg

Here's the results :msp_rolleyes:


----------



## Denis Gionet

NHlocal said:


> Denis,
> did you get a longer bar or are you gonna go after it with the one you have? Were you able to get a hold of a milling attachment, I hear some of them work great?
> Would love to see some pics of those planks after you cut 'em. :Eye:^:Eye:



I managed to borrow a bigger saw, a Husky 181, plenty of torque for the milling. Need a ripping chain and a 20-24" bar, should have by tonight. 

Planks look awesome !

https://fbcdn-sphotos-d-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-ash3/s720x720/524444_374047335998007_386510888_n.jpg


----------



## NHlocal

Denis Gionet said:


> I managed to borrow a bigger saw, a Husky 181, plenty of torque for the milling. Need a ripping chain and a 20-24" bar, should have by tonight.
> 
> Planks look awesome !



That's what I'm talkin' about! Those came out REALLY NICE! Well done!


----------



## struggle

A little update, been on vacations and such spread out over the last weeks. 

Life just got a little easier for me. Going to take a few more trees pay for it though. Sure beats hand draging stuff out


Sent from my C771 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## NHlocal

struggle said:


> A little update, been on vacations and such spread out over the last weeks.
> 
> Life just got a little easier for me. Going to take a few more trees pay for it though. Sure beats hand draging stuff out.



Hey Shane, 
good to hear from you again. Nice looking trailer you got there, that'll save you a "little work" for sure.  Looks like it won't have any trouble carrying a heavy load. What's it rated for?


----------



## struggle

How of 9900 lbs. Trailer weighs 3300. So some where around 6600 lbs. More than I would ever put in it for the type of trees I take down. Will eventually put sides on it as well. Filled and dumped it twice yesterday. I had a smile a mile wide both times. Huge back saver

Sent from my C771 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Denis Gionet

NHlocal said:


> Hey Shane,
> good to hear from you again. Nice looking trailer you got there, that'll save you a "little work" for sure.  Looks like it won't have any trouble carrying a heavy load. What's it rated for?



Oh man, I do like that trailer ! VERY nice ! A few bucks I'm sure, but it'll dump the rounds and splits right where you want them though. Good purchase !


----------



## struggle

Thanks for the positives on the trailer. I always had a dump box on my lawn care truck in FL and this is even better. I really am looking forward to using it for back filling stumps as well. Hand shoveling dirt out of a flat trailer is rather time consuming. 

The cost of the trailer is far less than what it will be to fix my back from 10 years of pulling stuff out of a trailer:msp_biggrin:

I already have two jobs lined up that will be perfect example of why I bought this trailer for the next week. Just trying to take baby steps on equipment. No need to rush this thing right now. 

I don't want to be indebted to equipment. Still want to put some coin in my own pocket


----------



## NHlocal

struggle said:


> Thanks for the positives on the trailer. I always had a dump box on my lawn care truck in FL and this is even better. I really am looking forward to using it for back filling stumps as well. Hand shoveling dirt out of a flat trailer is rather time consuming.
> 
> The cost of the trailer is far less than what it will be to fix my back from 10 years of pulling stuff out of a trailer:msp_biggrin:
> 
> I already have two jobs lined up that will be perfect example of why I bought this trailer for the next week. Just trying to take baby steps on equipment. No need to rush this thing right now.
> 
> I don't want to be indebted to equipment. Still want to put some coin in my own pocket



Way to go Shane, sounds like you made a great decision on that trailer. :msp_thumbup: Ayuh, loadin' up over 3 ton on a trailer would be a whole lotta wood, even if it can carry it.  No doubt that is going to be a "back saver" for ya'.  As for being "indebted" to my equipment, I work it pretty much the same way as you, baby steps. Buy a little when I'm able, and "try" to get only what I really need. :hmm3grin2orange:

.....by the way, how you makin' out with "tree climbing", didn't you get a new flip line just a little while ago??? :dunno: How's it workin'?


----------



## struggle

I have climbed a few blue spruce trees and pine trees and the flip works like a dream. What a difference. Great recommendation:msp_thumbup:

I hope to step up to a better harness maybe later this fall as I am using a linemans one and while it works after zip lining on vacation I really liked the harness that goes around the legs. Much more secure and more comfortable. 

Also I have lost over 20 lbs in the past month and half and that helps tremendously as well for climbing. 

Thanks for asking on that


----------



## NHlocal

struggle said:


> I have climbed a few blue spruce trees and pine trees and the flip works like a dream. What a difference. Great recommendation:msp_thumbup:
> 
> I hope to step up to a better harness maybe later this fall as I am using a linemans one and while it works after zip lining on vacation I really liked the harness that goes around the legs. Much more secure and more comfortable.
> 
> Also I have lost over 20 lbs in the past month and half and that helps tremendously as well for climbing.
> 
> Thanks for asking on that



Good morning Shane,
glad to hear that new flip line setup is working out for ya'. :msp_thumbup: There's a lot of great gear available for tree work that will make it whole lot easier to do work in the tree. I purchased the Edge saddle from Sherrill Tree and I love it. I did a lot of looking and digging, that one fit my needs and getting it on sale was a big influence in the decision. :hmm3grin2orange: Dig deep and do your research on climbing saddles, there are several good ones out there, find the one that has what you need and I'm sure you won't be disappointed.  Way to go on losing weight! :msp_thumbsup: Ayuh, I've lost some weight myself, makes a BIG difference with everything! :biggrinbounce2:

Time to make coffee and get ready for work.....


----------



## logger 12345

great thread lads,well done,some rep on it's way to the OP.great pictures...

i'm on page 6 now and must continue reading.safe working guys!


----------



## NORMZILLA44

Im not tooting my own horn, but see the ratings have gone down in my abscense:msp_tongue: Been sidetracked at the Capitol, and taking a toll on the dog man, saw man. But great to see you all my brothers, my friends! Cutting tommorow


----------



## Eccentric

NORMZILLA44 said:


> Im not tooting my own horn, but see the ratings have gone down in my abscense:msp_tongue: Been sidetracked at the Capitol, and taking a toll on the dog man, saw man. But great to see you all my brothers, my friends! Cutting tommorow



Norm were you ditching on Roblar the last few days? Passed a crew on Tues and Wed.


----------



## NHlocal

NORMZILLA44 said:


> Im not tooting my own horn, but see the ratings have gone down in my abscense:msp_tongue: Been sidetracked at the Capitol, and taking a toll on the dog man, saw man. But great to see you all my brothers, my friends! Cutting tommorow



Ratings shmatings, who cares about ratings? :hmm3grin2orange: It's good to hear from you again Norm, hope the battle is going well at the capitol? And as far as tooting your own horn, it just ain't the same without ya'.  Watch yourself working tomorrow, don't let that other "stuff" keep you from concentrating on your saw work. :msp_thumbup:

Work safe. :msp_thumbsup:


----------



## Brian13

Been gone awhile myself. Been busy with work, and by the time I get home just havnt had the energy to mess with the computer, Hope everybody is staying cool, its been miserable hot down here. Was out one evening a week or so ago and was trying to get the kids to ride there bikes. They didnt want to, they just kept pointing to one of the saws on my bench and wanted to help fix it. They each wanted a saw to work on, and after giving each one my son River kept asking if he could cut down my one tree LOL.


----------



## NHlocal

Brian13 said:


> Been gone awhile myself. Been busy with work, and by the time I get home just havnt had the energy to mess with the computer, Hope everybody is staying cool, its been miserable hot down here. Was out one evening a week or so ago and was trying to get the kids to ride there bikes. They didnt want to, they just kept pointing to one of the saws on my bench and wanted to help fix it. They each wanted a saw to work on, and after giving each one my son River kept asking if he could cut down my one tree LOL.



You know Brian, when you start 'em young there's no turning back.....:hmm3grin2orange: they'll be following you up a tree in no time, you'll see..... 
Great to see you're thinking safety first, no chain on the Poulan, and no b/c on the Stihl, very nice!  Having energy just to work in heat like that is quite 
an accomplishment, never mind having some left when you get home, good to hear from ya' again, hope all is well at work? 
Have a great weekend! 

Work safe. :msp_thumbsup:


----------



## NHlocal

*FINALLY!!!* Was able to go out yesterday afternoon and do some tree work for a few hours. :biggrinbounce2: Started on a job taking a couple of Cherry trees out of a small backyard, one is dead and the other is dying. Should be able to get some pics posted a little later. But, for right now it's make coffee and get ready for work time again..... 
Hope everyone is having a great weekend. 

Work safe. :msp_thumbsup:


----------



## NHlocal

.....I've got a few minutes before my eyes close for the last time today, here's a couple pics from cutting yesterday, got started late so I only had a couple hours to work, small back yard, two Cherry trees coming down, one dead and one dying, should be able to get at least one of them down tomorrow 'cause I'm on vacation all week..... :biggrinbounce2:

*.....the two trees on the left, just off the back deck.....*





*.....both leaning toward the house, the dead tree is hanging over the deck.....*











*.....the dead limbs hanging over the deck are the first priority.....*





*.....trying to open up the drop zone.....*





.....more pics tomorrow I hope.....
Everyone have a good week.

Work safe. :msp_thumbsup:


----------



## Denis Gionet

View attachment 249316
Here's the results of the planks I've been cutting. Done for this year, this is just about 240 board feet of cedar, all cut with the Alaskan II mill wearing a 181 Husqvarna. Beautiful stuff ! Most of it averages 10-12" wide. I love the character on these planks !View attachment 249317


----------



## NHlocal

Denis Gionet said:


> View attachment 249316
> Here's the results of the planks I've been cutting. Done for this year, this is just about 240 board feet of cedar, all cut with the Alaskan II mill wearing a 181 Husqvarna. Beautiful stuff ! Most of it averages 10-12" wide. I love the character on these planks !View attachment 249317



Very nice! :msp_thumbup: How much gas did you burn to cut all those boards? Also, how long did it take? :dunno:


----------



## parrisw

Denis Gionet said:


> View attachment 249316
> Here's the results of the planks I've been cutting. Done for this year, this is just about 240 board feet of cedar, all cut with the Alaskan II mill wearing a 181 Husqvarna. Beautiful stuff ! Most of it averages 10-12" wide. I love the character on these planks !View attachment 249317



Nice. I love cedar. Been a while since I've milled wood, I've done lots of cedar though. Looking good.


----------



## Denis Gionet

NHlocal said:


> Very nice! :msp_thumbup: How much gas did you burn to cut all those boards? Also, how long did it take? :dunno:



Prolly about 2 gallons of gas, 1 gal of chain oil. Did 3 logs in one day on Saturday, the 3 biggest ones, and the others over the previous 4-5 days in spare time. It was interesting how a sharp chain gives you a plank in about 1 1/2 minutes, and a dull one about 4 minutes. It takes 3-4 minutes to dress it up after 4 or 5 planks, so it's worth the effort. If only my files weren't whipped, it'd have been faster yet. I sure do like an 81cc saw for planks though !!! Too bad I gotta give it back to the owner !


----------



## parrisw

Denis Gionet said:


> Prolly about 2 gallons of gas, 1 gal of chain oil. Did 3 logs in one day on Saturday, the 3 biggest ones, and the others over the previous 4-5 days in spare time. It was interesting how a sharp chain gives you a plank in about 1 1/2 minutes, and a dull one about 4 minutes. It takes 3-4 minutes to dress it up after 4 or 5 planks, so it's worth the effort. If only my files weren't whipped, it'd have been faster yet. I sure do like an 81cc saw for planks though !!! Too bad I gotta give it back to the owner !



Keep your eye out for something 90cc plus, you'd like it even more. 

I've got an alaskan for making a cant, then I have a Ripsaw for taking the boards off the cant, speeds up the process allot, and it makes a nicer finish.


----------



## NHlocal

Denis Gionet said:


> Prolly about 2 gallons of gas, 1 gal of chain oil. Did 3 logs in one day on Saturday, the 3 biggest ones, and the others over the previous 4-5 days in spare time. It was interesting how a sharp chain gives you a plank in about 1 1/2 minutes, and a dull one about 4 minutes. It takes 3-4 minutes to dress it up after 4 or 5 planks, so it's worth the effort. If only my files weren't whipped, it'd have been faster yet. I sure do like an 81cc saw for planks though !!! Too bad I gotta give it back to the owner !



Sounds like the early stages of CAD are settin' in.....:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## NHlocal

.....did a little more cutting today, here's a few pics.....

*.....setting the block up high.....*





*.....tying off the first piece of top to be cut.....*





*tying off the second piece of top to be cut.....*





*.....ready to cut the last piece.....*






*.....oh boy, I made a mess.....*






As soon as I finish it up I'll get to work on the video.....

Work safe. :msp_thumbsup:


----------



## jimdad07

You guys get to work in here!

Great climbing pics. I hope that Norm and the crew are well in here, been a long time since I stopped in on you guys.


----------



## Denis Gionet

NHlocal said:


> .....did a little more cutting today, here's a few pics.....
> 
> *.....ready to cut the last piece.....*



You look pretty comfy up there


----------



## NHlocal

jimdad07 said:


> You guys get to work in here!
> Great climbing pics. I hope that Norm and the crew are well in here, been a long time since I stopped in on you guys.



This is the first time I've been able to cut for almost 2 months, been right out straight at my "full time job" with lots of overtime,
and yes, it has been quiet in here. :bringit:




Denis Gionet said:


> You look pretty comfy up there



I look comfortable 'cause I'm on vacation this week, that has everything to do with it! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Brian13

Great pics Randy!! Looks like it was fun, and everything went smooth. Hope to see the video soon. As for what you said earlier, I hope my kids will learn to enjoy the outdoors in general. They are off to a good start so far. Had them out today teaching them how to use a hand saw. They seem to really want to work with tools and fix stuff, as well as showing a lot of interest in my saws. Hope all is well with everybody. Been doing saw maintenance today to get ready for the storm headed my way. Work safe!!


----------



## NHlocal

Brian13 said:


> Great pics Randy!! Looks like it was fun, and everything went smooth. Hope to see the video soon. As for what you said earlier, I hope my kids will learn to enjoy the outdoors in general. They are off to a good start so far. Had them out today teaching them how to use a hand saw. They seem to really want to work with tools and fix stuff, as well as showing a lot of interest in my saws. Hope all is well with everybody. Been doing saw maintenance today to get ready for the storm headed my way. Work safe!!



Thanks Brian,
I haven't finished it up yet, it's my brother in law and he's in no hurry for me to get it done so I work on it when I've got a few hours here and there, like I said, I'm on vacation this week and I'm trying REAL HARD to do "vacation stuff".....:hmm3grin2orange: That's great having your boys interested in what you're doing, you definitely want to encourage that.  I actually "worked" today,(tree work)we've got a lot of trees that need to come down on my Church property and I took down a Poplar, not real big DBH, maybe 18" and about 70ft tall, that was starting to die, had a bit of a lean, and was actually starting to pull out of the ground. After evaluating and taking extra safety precautions I climbed it, cut the top out and chunked it down to the point where I could flop the trunk. It was a beautiful thing to see, I had to get the top to fall over a "smaller" Beech tree and into a small drop zone, really couldn't have gone much better. It was in the middle of other trees we wanted to save so I had to be careful not to damage any of them. Sorry, no video of the top coming off, got a few pics, didn't have anyone that was "real familiar" with the camera or taking pictures until after all the exciting stuff was done.  Oh yeah, and when I got home I finished putting the "floor" in my woodshed. 

*.....I admit it, I was nervous cutting this one, I don't like Poplar.....*





*.....setting up to cut the top.....*





*.....about 10ft below my feet is the top of the Beech(maybe 40-45ft tall)I had to clear.....*





*.....a little hard to see in the pic, the root was starting to pull out of the ground.....*





*.....did I say the trunk was cracked.....*


----------



## NHlocal

.....oh yeah, here's my woodshed, looking sad and empty.....
.....it'll be full soon enough, already have wood "waiting" to get in.....


----------



## NHlocal

NHlocal said:


> .....oh yeah, here's my woodshed, looking sad and empty.....
> .....it'll be full soon enough, already have wood "waiting" to get in.....













.....I don't think my pics posted in the previous post.....???


----------



## NHlocal

Went for a "bike ride" yesterday after work, took a couple pics of our State Champion White Oak, I used my bike for some perspective/scale.....:msp_w00t:













.....when you get in under it you can really appreciate how big it really is.....:msp_thumbup:
Hope everyone is having a good week.

Work safe. :msp_thumbsup:


----------



## Denis Gionet

Your pics didn't show up again.... much like every time I try to put some on. Now I just leave the links to the pics, less frustrating.


----------



## NHlocal

Denis Gionet said:


> Your pics didn't show up again.... much like every time I try to put some on. Now I just leave the links to the pics, less frustrating.



:bang: That's just weird, I can see them here.....:bang:



NHlocal said:


> Went for a "bike ride" yesterday after work, took a couple pics of our State Champion White Oak, I used my bike for some perspective/scale.....:msp_w00t:
> .....when you get in under it you can really appreciate how big it really is.....:msp_thumbup:
> Hope everyone is having a good week.
> 
> Work safe. :msp_thumbsup:


----------



## struggle

Wow that is a monster of a tree. Lot of BTUs to has in that one giving it goes down one day.

IN the next day or two I should have an interesting tree to take down that you guys might get a kick out of. I will have camera on sight. Not a big tree though and interesting one


----------



## Denis Gionet

Holey cow, now that's just HUGE !!! Using a full-sized mountain bike for perspective, one still can't appreciate its size properly. 

Struggle, you're surely gonna share some pics, yes ?


----------



## NHlocal

struggle said:


> Wow that is a monster of a tree. Lot of BTUs to has in that one giving it goes down one day.
> 
> IN the next day or two I should have an interesting tree to take down that you guys might get a kick out of. I will have camera on sight. Not a big tree though and interesting one



Ayuh, it's huge. Can't really appreciate it unless you're actually under it. It's the N.H. Champion White Oak so it probably won't come down for a while.
.....show us the pics when you get 'em.....:msp_w00t:









Denis Gionet said:


> Holey cow, now that's just HUGE !!! Using a full-sized mountain bike for perspective, one still can't appreciate its size properly.
> 
> Struggle, you're surely gonna share some pics, yes ?



It's pretty rare to see a tree that big around here, but we have "a few".....


----------



## struggle

Denis Gionet said:


> Holey cow, now that's just HUGE !!! Using a full-sized mountain bike for perspective, one still can't appreciate its size properly.
> 
> Struggle, you're surely gonna share some pics, yes ?



Yes I will have pictures. It is not really a big deal but more of a WTH kind of thing. Hopefullly I will do it tomorrow.


----------



## struggle

Not much to explain on this. The pictures do a pretty good job. I did climb it to take it all down without any additional damage to the building:msp_smile:


----------



## struggle




----------



## Denis Gionet

Ha, awesome pics !!!! lmao !!! So, you think you coulda saved the piece of eavestrough ? I'd have tried just notching everything else out and leaving the slab attached to the trough, to add character to the building !

Good work ! And a good pile of firewood too !


----------



## Brian13

Awesome pics Randy and Shane. Randy that looked like a fun job, would like to have been there to help. Shane that definitely looked like an interesting job. Its amazing where people put trees. Took the day off my self, got all of our a/c ductwork replaced today. Couldnt just sit there and watch the guys work so I was up there all day in the attic helping where I could. From about 10am to about 7pm I was in and out of the attic. That is a crappy job!!! Would not want to do that at all. I am TIRED LOL. Hope all is well with everybody.


----------



## NHlocal

I just don't understand how someone would let a tree grow up against a building like that.....:msp_blink::dunno:


----------



## NHlocal

Brian13 said:


> Awesome pics Randy and Shane. Randy that looked like a fun job, would like to have been there to help. Shane that definitely looked like an interesting job. Its amazing where people put trees. Took the day off my self, got all of our a/c ductwork replaced today. Couldnt just sit there and watch the guys work so I was up there all day in the attic helping where I could. From about 10am to about 7pm I was in and out of the attic. That is a crappy job!!! Would not want to do that at all. I am TIRED LOL. Hope all is well with everybody.



It was a challenging tree to cut, I will say that. I just don't trust Poplar, and this one was starting to die off(and pull out of the ground:msp_scared. Turned out the wood was all sound/solid, I was very happy to find that out as I was climbing it.  I'm thinking about putting up the video even though I only got a few pics and a couple video clips.....:dunno:
Sounds like you "worked" on your day off :hmm3grin2orange:. 
I'll be cutting at some point this weekend, hopefully will finish the Cherry tree at my brother in law's. :biggrinbounce2:

Work safe. :msp_thumbsup:


----------



## struggle

The guy that used to own this property did not give one care to its up keep. It is basically a 6 stall garage/storage building. 

It was tree that just started to grow on its own (cottonwood) 

New owner wanted it gone and it is now sort of. All they wanted me to do was cut it down. They would take care of hauling it away. Not sure if they realized just how much would be there to haul though. I did offer to haul it away if they change thier mind. 

I thought you guys might get a kick out of it


----------



## NORMZILLA44

Working man has been at the Capitol, time for Boar doggin and cahinsawing! Miss it and you all!


----------



## NHlocal

struggle said:


> The guy that used to own this property did not give one care to its up keep. It is basically a 6 stall garage/storage building.
> 
> It was tree that just started to grow on its own (cottonwood)
> 
> New owner wanted it gone and it is now sort of. All they wanted me to do was cut it down. They would take care of hauling it away. Not sure if they realized just how much would be there to haul though. I did offer to haul it away if they change thier mind.
> 
> I thought you guys might get a kick out of it



Thanks Shane, ayuh that's something you don't see every day, good job gettin' it down. :msp_thumbup:



NORMZILLA44 said:


> Working man has been at the Capitol, time for Boar doggin and cahinsawing! Miss it and you all!



HEY NORM!!!!!
it's good to hear from ya again, was just wondering how "things" have been workin' out for ya? Hope the fight is going well at the Capital. Hope it's not too discouraging? 
Sounds like you need to take a little time to relax and get out, and remember what you're fighting for. :biggrinbounce2: 

Time for this working man to make coffee and get ready for work.....:hmm3grin2orange:
Have a good weekend!

Work safe. :msp_thumbsup:


----------



## NORMZILLA44

good to see ya guys, and Randy emotional battle, been a struggle. Without getting political, think maybe tides turning, we are getting some horsepower behind us. Flattering when you come home and on facebook you get friends requests from senators. Man I need to cut some trees! Have not got my pole saw fixed yet, but thats cool give me time for the cash. Im thinking be like 300 bucks. Told darine while hes in there it would make sense to do whatever he thought, save a second trip.


----------



## sachsmo

Little bro, Christmas '09,

biggest tree on the lot, it could be 400 years old too. The branches 20 feet up are trees in their own right.


----------



## NHlocal

NORMZILLA44 said:


> good to see ya guys, and Randy emotional battle, been a struggle. Without getting political, think maybe tides turning, we are getting some horsepower behind us. Flattering when you come home and on facebook you get friends requests from senators. Man I need to cut some trees! Have not got my pole saw fixed yet, but thats cool give me time for the cash. Im thinking be like 300 bucks. Told darine while hes in there it would make sense to do whatever he thought, save a second trip.



It's good to have back Norm, 
really do hope you win that battle at the Capital, sounds like you've got the attention and support of people with some "influence".  Please keep posting updates on that. 
Ayuh, get out and cut some trees, "relax" and enjoy some "down time".  

Work safe. :msp_thumbsup:


----------



## NHlocal

sachsmo said:


> Little bro, Christmas '09,
> 
> biggest tree on the lot, it could be 400 years old too. The branches 20 feet up are trees in their own right.



.....could be just me, all I see is the "little blue box", no pic.....:msp_confused:


----------



## NHlocal

Brian13 said:


> Awesome pics Randy and Shane. Randy that looked like a fun job, would like to have been there to help.





NHlocal said:


> It was a challenging tree to cut, I will say that. I just don't trust Poplar, and this one was starting to die off(and pull out of the ground:msp_scared. Turned out the wood was all sound/solid, I was very happy to find that out as I was climbing it.  I'm thinking about putting up the video even though I only got a few pics and a couple video clips.....



I did end up posting the Poplar take down video, I really am disappointed I didn't at least get pics of the top on the ground. :frown: Oh well, sometimes while getting the work done I forget about everything else. :redface: Anyway, here it is, it was a challenge to get on the ground without collateral damage to the other trees.....


Poplar Take Down - YouTube


----------



## NORMZILLA44

I apologize for the time away my fine friends! I need to get my saws out and do some cutting, got my pole saw back from saw shop. No parts needed they just shortened the shaft an inch where it broke, and were able to get it fixed up! Hows everyone doing? I sure have missed my friends!:cool2::msp_thumbsup:


----------



## struggle

It has been relatively quiet for me. Nothing new to report. 

It will give me sometime to go through some older saws I have here and see what needs to be done.


----------



## Denis Gionet

Hey Norm, good to hear from ya ! It's been pretty quiet up here in the great white North, waiting on moose bowseason to start up next weekend. Went to the hunting camper yesterday, got the fridge started, tested out all the other lp gas stuff, good to go. Brought home a little load of dry pine for the camp. Finally finished my shed today, after about 2 months of not touching it. Lots of stuff to store in there for winter ! 

Still want to winterize the 5th wheel before the weekend, they're calling for just above freezing tonight !!! Tomorrow will get me winterizing, I don't want to change water lines next spring !


----------



## NORMZILLA44

Awesome you two! Love working on old saws, well at least going through them, rearanging them. Ok well sometimes I just open my shed door to see my saws ok LOL! Denis, cool man I miss having a bow. Sometimes nothing is like hunting camp. Definately nice to get away.


----------



## NHlocal

NORMZILLA44 said:


> I apologize for the time away my fine friends! I need to get my saws out and do some cutting, got my pole saw back from saw shop. No parts needed they just shortened the shaft an inch where it broke, and were able to get it fixed up! Hows everyone doing? I sure have missed my friends!:cool2::msp_thumbsup:





NORMZILLA44 said:


> Awesome you two! Love working on old saws, well at least going through them, rearanging them. Ok well sometimes I just open my shed door to see my saws ok LOL! Denis, cool man I miss having a bow. Sometimes nothing is like hunting camp. Definately nice to get away.



NORM!!!
It's good to hear from ya' again, how goes "the battle"? Hope all is well with you, good to hear the pole saw was a "no parts fix".:msp_thumbup: Sounds like you got an itch to scratch, you need to get your hands on a chainsaw.....:hmm3grin2orange: 



struggle said:


> It has been relatively quiet for me. Nothing new to report.
> 
> It will give me sometime to go through some older saws I have here and see what needs to be done.



Hello Shane,
I see you changed your avatar pic, very nice. 
I've been crazy busy at my full time job at the shop, finally took some time to do yardwork that was WAY overdue! (trim hedges that were out of control ) Also had to replace one of the cables on my garage door, it snapped just as the door closed yesterday. No big deal, just more of those "working man" things that come up and need to get done whether you're busy or not..... I got the Cherry and Elm down at my brother in law's last Monday, but I can't seem to access most of the pics and video I took. I'm trying to find some "recovery software" to "rescue" the pics off the memory card, any suggestions??? 
Anyway, have a safe week everyone! :msp_thumbsup:











.....time for bed, 4am comes mighty early.....


----------



## NORMZILLA44

Thanks Randy missed you to Bro! Battle went to the governor. We are working all angles! Yeah for sure I need to do some sawing! Wonder if Aaron is game


----------



## struggle

Just when I say all is quiet the phone rings

First job remove a shrub small job just down the street, will take care of it tomorrow. Might use the stump grinder but will try and handle dig it out first. 

Next job (bid I have not submited yet) take down around ten scotch pine trees varying in diameter at ground up to four foot diameter. They are cut them down and another guy will come in with a graple to dump them into a side dump truck and haul away. Need to make them so they can load them after on the ground then bid the stump removal. I am thinking based off of ease on this one of charging $450-500 as the trees have no hazards and should be very straigth forward. Notch drop and cut for the truck. Should be done in a day easy. with nothing more than two saws. MS660 28" and a MS261 16" 

Figuring the chasing roots I measured 816" total and at $2 an" that is a lot to deal with. Since it is all very easy access and one after another in a row I might reduce grind rate do to volume on the bid. They want a cost to haul chips away as well and backfill but at this location I have no source for dirt. So I might just bid it as grind and haul chips. It is for a church so I'm not holding my breath on getting this job as some people seem to think they are supposed to get work for next to nothing. If it were my own church I will work with them very well but another one I can't support my stuff on nothing, I think you know what I mean. This job though also might entail work at a cemetary as well down the road that is tied to the church. Not sure what will come of it. These pine trees in our area are diying left and right. At this rate there will be none left in the next couple of years. All kinds of small pins holes in the bark on the trunks. Pine decline? boring insect? I guess it is really bad in the Dakotas

Third job bid tomorrow for trimming up ash trees. No idea what to expect until I see it. 

Fourth winterize a nieghbors camper.

Service another neigbors two work trucks. One I did this afternoon and will do the other one tomorrow. Kind of looking like it will be a busy week after all.

No yard work here at my house Randy as it has been so dry here that lots of shrubs are just outright dying from lack of water. Everytime I use the stump grinder it is so dry I have to wear a dust mask. I look like pig pen after one stump. No miosture what so ever. 

That tree looked like a tricky one with home/deck and fence, great job!


----------



## Eccentric

NORMZILLA44 said:


> Thanks Randy missed you to Bro! Battle went to the governor. We are working all angles! *Yeah for sure I need to do some sawing! Wonder if Aaron is game*



Does a bear #### in the woods???


----------



## NHlocal

NORMZILLA44 said:


> Thanks Randy missed you to Bro! Battle went to the governor. We are working all angles! Yeah for sure I need to do some sawing! Wonder if Aaron is game



Hey Norm,
hope that works out with the governor. Ayuh, "saw time", it works wonders. :msp_thumbup:



struggle said:


> Just when I say all is quiet the phone rings
> 
> First job remove a shrub small job just down the street, will take care of it tomorrow. Might use the stump grinder but will try and handle dig it out first.
> 
> Next job (bid I have not submited yet) take down around ten scotch pine trees varying in diameter at ground up to four foot diameter. They are cut them down and another guy will come in with a graple to dump them into a side dump truck and haul away. Need to make them so they can load them after on the ground then bid the stump removal. I am thinking based off of ease on this one of charging $450-500 as the trees have no hazards and should be very straigth forward. Notch drop and cut for the truck. Should be done in a day easy. with nothing more than two saws. MS660 28" and a MS261 16"
> 
> Figuring the chasing roots I measured 816" total and at $2 an" that is a lot to deal with. Since it is all very easy access and one after another in a row I might reduce grind rate do to volume on the bid. They want a cost to haul chips away as well and backfill but at this location I have no source for dirt. So I might just bid it as grind and haul chips. It is for a church so I'm not holding my breath on getting this job as some people seem to think they are supposed to get work for next to nothing. If it were my own church I will work with them very well but another one I can't support my stuff on nothing, I think you know what I mean. This job though also might entail work at a cemetary as well down the road that is tied to the church. Not sure what will come of it. These pine trees in our area are diying left and right. At this rate there will be none left in the next couple of years. All kinds of small pins holes in the bark on the trunks. Pine decline? boring insect? I guess it is really bad in the Dakotas
> 
> Third job bid tomorrow for trimming up ash trees. No idea what to expect until I see it.
> 
> Fourth winterize a nieghbors camper.
> 
> Service another neigbors two work trucks. One I did this afternoon and will do the other one tomorrow. Kind of looking like it will be a busy week after all.
> 
> No yard work here at my house Randy as it has been so dry here that lots of shrubs are just outright dying from lack of water. Everytime I use the stump grinder it is so dry I have to wear a dust mask. I look like pig pen after one stump. No miosture what so ever.
> 
> That tree looked like a tricky one with home/deck and fence, great job!



Hey Shane,
sounds like you just got real busy. Sorry to hear about the dry conditions. I still have more trimming to do on my hedges but, was trimming/pruning after work yesterday and discovered a bees nest in the Rhododendron I was pruning(white faced wasps). :msp_scared: I got away without getting stung but that ended my yard work for the day. That's the third white faced wasp nest I've found in my yard. :msp_ohmy: Next project, remove wasp nest.....:hmm3grin2orange:
Time to make coffee and get ready for work.
Have a good week.
Work safe. :msp_thumbsup:


----------



## struggle

NHlocal said:


> Hey Shane,
> sounds like you just got real busy. Sorry to hear about the dry conditions. I still have more trimming to do on my hedges but, was trimming/pruning after work yesterday and discovered a bees nest in the Rhododendron I was pruning(white faced wasps). :msp_scared: I got away without getting stung but that ended my yard work for the day. That's the third white faced wasp nest I've found in my yard. :msp_ohmy: Next project, remove wasp nest.....:hmm3grin2orange:
> Time to make coffee and get ready for work.
> Have a good week.
> Work safe. :msp_thumbsup:



White faced wasp can't say that I have ever seen anyhting like that:eek2:

Around here you might see a regular standard one flying around or a bee here and there. Wasp can hit a person hard though without warning and I don't know of anyone that likes that:msp_ohmy:

We have been watering out two trees (red oak, planted a year ago) trying to keep them alive the rest of the lawn is 90% dead and shrubs are starting to take a hit from it as well. I ifgure it is just less to take care of for now. Next spring we will know the full effect of the drought on the landscape.


----------



## Denis Gionet

struggle said:


> These pine trees in our area are diying left and right. At this rate there will be none left in the next couple of years. All kinds of small pins holes in the bark on the trunks. Pine decline? boring insect? I guess it is really bad in the Dakotas.
> 
> I look like pig pen after one stump. No moisture what so ever.



Seems like it's dry everywhere. I'm way up at 49degrees 41 minutes North, and it's been sickly dry here. The ground has crevasses everywhere that's not gravel, I haven't cut the grass at the lake more than twice since early July, and no rain in the forecast again this week.

The pines I grabbed up last weekend were already down for probably a year already, bark all off them, same little pinholes as you mentioned. Some boring insect I suspect. I found some larvae while splitting some pine from the previous load from there, looked big enough to be pine beetle larvae. Mind you these trees are unsheltered, in a cut after logging, so they're well exposed to the elements to die off on their own just from lack of wind shelter, but I'd bet the farm the beetles are finishing them off.

Pig pen ?!? lmao !!!


----------



## NHlocal

*White Faced Wasps.....*

Started on the wasp nest project today, got two of the three nests. :msp_w00t: The one that is most active and hardest to get to I didn't get today. And that's the one I really want to get, when I was getting set to spray it I got stung once, not a big deal but, it was way too active to get today.(revenge) The one on the side of the garage I knew about when the wasps started it, the one in the bush in the yard we found last week, the one in the Rhododendron right in front of the house I found yesterday. They seem to be settling in around my house. Here's a couple pics.....

*.....#1.....*






*.....#2.....*





*.....#3.....*






*.....these are the only "bee" pics I could get.....*











.....white faced wasps, gotta love 'em.....:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## NORMZILLA44

Shane good deal bro, glad you are getting some work! Hey only two saws? But two of the best right there buddy! Randy those nests are huge man! Im no fan of any bees but honey bees! Aaron thought so, we will get a day together soon my friend, I need to get more wood in for Bette. Jeanie and I could use it too.


----------



## struggle

One of the jobs I was called on I went out and got it. It will be nothing more than pole sawing dead limbs out of two ash trees. I has really got me thinking oabout buying the HT131. I use a fiskars pole saw now. This job would be perfect for a HT131. The job would in no way pay for the saw but it would be a good start. 

Also picked up another job that was in the works a month ago. Once again nothing big, but anytime I can bill $400 in a day is good in my eyes on a one day job.

I talked to the guy today about the big stump/tree job and I have to submit a written bid to them which I will do soon. It will actually be bid two jobs as they want a bid on the cemetary work as well. IF I get those two jobs it will be a real boost to my year , but not holding my breath until the check is in the bank. 

Randy it was always my understanding it is best to attack a nest like that at night:msp_angry:. That way they are all in the nest when you go after them. Just wondering what your approach on that is going to be. Thanksfully I have never ever seen a nest like that in shrubs. I think I would crap myself on what to do about it. 

On a landscape I cleaned up earlier this year I removed a sandbox and in that was a metal semi trailer kids toy and in the semi trailer was a nest and it was full of bees. Had my wife bring a garbage bag over and had her hold it open:msp_angry: and I gently picked the trailer up and but the bag over it. to contain them and threw it in the trash.


----------



## struggle

NORMZILLA44 said:


> Shane good deal bro, glad you are getting some work! Hey only two saws? But two of the best right there buddy! Randy those nests are huge man! Im no fan of any bees but honey bees! Aaron thought so, we will get a day together soon my friend, I need to get more wood in for Bette. Jeanie and I could use it too.



I will bring the MS460 though so it can be exercised in the event of hitting a nail with the others:msp_scared:


----------



## NHlocal

struggle said:


> One of the jobs I was called on I went out and got it. It will be nothing more than pole sawing dead limbs out of two ash trees. I has really got me thinking oabout buying the HT131. I use a fiskars pole saw now. This job would be perfect for a HT131. The job would in no way pay for the saw but it would be a good start.
> 
> Also picked up another job that was in the works a month ago. Once again nothing big, but anytime I can bill $400 in a day is good in my eyes on a one day job.
> 
> I talked to the guy today about the big stump/tree job and I have to submit a written bid to them which I will do soon. It will actually be bid two jobs as they want a bid on the cemetary work as well. IF I get those two jobs it will be a real boost to my year , but not holding my breath until the check is in the bank.
> 
> Randy it was always my understanding it is best to attack a nest like that at night:msp_angry:. That way they are all in the nest when you go after them. Just wondering what your approach on that is going to be. Thanksfully I have never ever seen a nest like that in shrubs. I think I would crap myself on what to do about it.
> 
> On a landscape I cleaned up earlier this year I removed a sandbox and in that was a metal semi trailer kids toy and in the semi trailer was a nest and it was full of bees. Had my wife bring a garbage bag over and had her hold it open:msp_angry: and I gently picked the trailer up and but the bag over it. to contain them and threw it in the trash.



Shane,
good to hear you're picking up some more work. Hope you do get that big job.  
Ayuh, night is the best time to go after any bee's nest. :msp_thumbup: The problem is I'm in bed early to get up at 4am in the morning, although I may have to stay up a bit later to get this last nest, they are very active/aggressive.....:msp_scared: They definitely have to go 'cause I've got to get that bush pruned. :hmm3grin2orange:
Once again, time to make some coffee and get ready for work.....
Work safe. :msp_thumbsup:


----------



## NHlocal

NORMZILLA44 said:


> Shane good deal bro, glad you are getting some work! Hey only two saws? But two of the best right there buddy! Randy those nests are huge man! Im no fan of any bees but honey bees! Aaron thought so, we will get a day together soon my friend, I need to get more wood in for Bette. Jeanie and I could use it too.



Hey Norm,
Ayuh, that time of year, thinking more and more about firewood.  
The bees don't bother me so much, I've always been amazed at how they work and how quickly they can build a nest, what I really don't like is getting stung.....:msp_scared::hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Ronaldo

Back here in my neck of the woods those bees are Bald Faced Hornets. At least that is what we call them. If you can wait for a cool down---even into the 40's or 50's for overnight temps they will be very sluggish in the morning. A good time to eliminate them!:msp_wink: They arent much fun to be around as they always make me nervous, just wondering when I'm gonna get nailed.....Good luck with them critters!

Ron


----------



## NHlocal

Ronaldo said:


> Back here in my neck of the woods those bees are Bald Faced Hornets. At least that is what we call them. If you can wait for a cool down---even into the 40's or 50's for overnight temps they will be very sluggish in the morning. A good time to eliminate them!:msp_wink: They arent much fun to be around as they always make me nervous, just wondering when I'm gonna get nailed.....Good luck with them critters!
> 
> Ron



Ayuh, 
gonna wait 'til they're "sleeping", then I'll take 'em down.....they ain't got a chance! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Denis Gionet

Good luck with the bugs, you can have 'em !


----------



## RandyMac

My Grandad was the mayor of a very small town, the other three old farts were going to outvote him over a cattleguard. So he got up early, wrapped a gunny sack around a paper nest and tossed it into the Grange hall. When they moved outside, he lit a pile of poisonoak upwind, the meeting was unproductive.


----------



## Bingo

*Wasps*

NHLocal:
That first pic looks exactly like the nest I had under my motion light on the back corner of the garage after I'd been outta town for two days. Two days!...Man, they work fast...I dedicated one can of wasp spray to it...after about 7pm...sprayed that opening tunnel until there was very little activity if any...then knocked the nest off and as soon as it hit the ground I had about half a quart of kerosene on it and then a match. No more wasps. I guess you could knock it off into a garbage bag or something but I think that's iffy...Much better if you know they're just gone.I go after yellow-jackets (ground wasps), with the same zeal around my woodpile. They don't like wasp spray or petroleum products...not much...just enough to discourage life...They are more aggressive and nastier than most.


----------



## 056 kid

Th Bald face hornets are pretty respectful, in my experiences they mind their own until you fool them. I got a fulll dose to the inside of my nose while throwing rocks at a nest on the landing. I swear the.hornet followed the trajectory of my rock. Im not allergic, but I wasn't right for a day or so... 
I found some friendly yellow jackets today. Got my face in and was in the middle of opening up the kerf a little and zappp! Got maybe 15 stings, none bad except for the 2 behind the ear. My idleing saw had a swarm of what had to be over 500 attacking it. I managed to sneak up and get it without any more stings.


----------



## Eccentric

Around here, we've had the worst paper wasp season that I've seen in 30 years. I've gone through 10-12 cans of spray. The little bastards keep building nests under every overhang and in the 'nooks' of every parked vehicle.

So far I've been chased many times, but only stung once this season. When I was spraying a nest in the back of a truck, a wasp flew over the spray stream and stung the trigger finger of my hand that was holding the spray can...

A few months back I had the pleasure of hearing RandyMac's grandpa story while camping within a few miles of where it took place.


----------



## NHlocal

Bingo said:


> NHLocal:
> That first pic looks exactly like the nest I had under my motion light on the back corner of the garage after I'd been outta town for two days. Two days!...Man, they work fast...I dedicated one can of wasp spray to it...after about 7pm...sprayed that opening tunnel until there was very little activity if any...then knocked the nest off and as soon as it hit the ground I had about half a quart of kerosene on it and then a match. No more wasps. I guess you could knock it off into a garbage bag or something but I think that's iffy...Much better if you know they're just gone.I go after yellow-jackets (ground wasps), with the same zeal around my woodpile. They don't like wasp spray or petroleum products...not much...just enough to discourage life...They are more aggressive and nastier than most.



I got two out of the three, I'm going after the last one tomorrow after the sun sets, 7:30 or 8:00pm. The spray I use I like a lot! :msp_thumbup: It has a very strong, single stream that instantly turns to foam and expands as it tears into the nest. Usually only takes a half can to take out the nest.



056 kid said:


> Th Bald face hornets are pretty respectful, in my experiences they mind their own until you fool them. I got a fulll dose to the inside of my nose while throwing rocks at a nest on the landing. I swear the.hornet followed the trajectory of my rock. Im not allergic, but I wasn't right for a day or so...
> I found some friendly yellow jackets today. Got my face in and was in the middle of opening up the kerf a little and zappp! Got maybe 15 stings, none bad except for the 2 behind the ear. My idleing saw had a swarm of what had to be over 500 attacking it. I managed to sneak up and get it without any more stings.



Ayuh, they haven't bothered me or anyone else, but after finding the third nest I figured it was time for eviction. To tell the truth I love to watch them work building their nest, it really is amazing to see how quickly they are able to build. :msp_ohmy: 



Eccentric said:


> Around here, we've had the worst paper wasp season that I've seen in 30 years. I've gone through 10-12 cans of spray. The little bastards keep building nests under every overhang and in the 'nooks' of every parked vehicle.
> 
> So far I've been chased many times, but only stung once this season. When I was spraying a nest in the back of a truck, a wasp flew over the spray stream and stung the trigger finger of my hand that was holding the spray can...
> 
> A few months back I had the pleasure of hearing RandyMac's grandpa story while camping within a few miles of where it took place.



After I sprayed the first nest I was "closing in" to spray the next nest there was a little activity, one or two would fly in and out, when I got into position one of 'em flew right to me and stung me right on the trigger finger.  That's the one I'll get tomorrow night.  I got second nest with no problem.  We're getting a bunch of bees nest here also, more than usual. :dunno:


----------



## struggle

I am going to derail this wasp topic. 

Today I bought a new Stihl HT131 Will try it out tomorrow on two jobs. 

I have been wanting one for sometime and am looking forward to using it.


----------



## ausneil 1

Listen mr stuart471,,,,
Get the hint and P#SS OFF.
Go and annoy some other forum please..


----------



## Denis Gionet

Eccentric said:


> Around here, we've had the worst paper wasp season that I've seen in 30 years. I've gone through 10-12 cans of spray. The little bastards keep building nests under every overhang and *in the 'nooks' of every parked vehicle.*
> 
> So far I've been chased many times, but only stung once this season. When I was spraying a nest in the back of a truck, a wasp flew over the spray stream and *stung the trigger finger of my hand that was holding the spray can...*



Funny you should mention the 'nooks' ... I found one while running truck cap light wiring from one taillight to the other on a customer's new pickup ... found a baseball-sized nest below the L/H light on the bumper, I don't know how I didn't grab it instead of the wire.

Now THAT'S gotta be insulting, getting your trigger finger poked, while spraying the stuff .... insulting, but funny a bit at the same time .... lol ! Almost like they know just where to go to shut you down.



Bingo said:


> I go after yellow-jackets (ground wasps), with the same zeal around my woodpile. They don't like wasp spray or petroleum products...not much...just enough to discourage life...They are more aggressive and nastier than most.



The ground nest of yellow jackets near the lake at the camp didn't like the petrol I fed it. The week earlier the wife found the nest, so in the evening I promptly rammed a small round of firewood into the hole and drove it home with the axe, spraying every arriving wasp with poison afterwards. 3 days later they started digging just above the round... amazing. So once darkness set in I got in there with the 5' pry bar, bored 3 big holes in the top, filled them with waste motor oil, then some gas.... "WOOF !" It only really started to fry when I poked an air hole in the side of the mound, creating a draft for airflow, much like a stove. When digging it out a couple of days later I found the nest and about 200 corpses. No survivors. Even lately there's been the odd straggler coming by looking for home ....



struggle said:


> I am going to derail this wasp topic.
> 
> Today I bought a new Stihl HT131 Will try it out tomorrow on two jobs.
> 
> I have been wanting one for sometime and am looking forward to using it.



Sorry to carry on about the bees Struggle, but dealing with them is a job on its own !!! Is that the pole saw you had mentioned earlier ? Hope it works out well. Must be a gas job ? Way up here we deal with the branches once the tree is on the ground.... brute force usually wins out over finesse.

Have a good one, this is my last sleep before going moose hunting for all of next week uttahere2:


----------



## struggle

The HT131 is brand new. I had worked on one for the REC and put it back in service. There have been several times I could have used a power pole saw just from the ground to save me from climbing around when not needed so this saw will be used on two of the jobs I mentioned earlier. One job is just to remove dead limbs from two ash trees. The other job is three small pine trees to be removed in a tight area and due to the need to get things compacted down on the trailer I will delimb the pines first before taking them down as it will help to load the trailer down more. 

Most of the work I do is on the more small scale with some larger stuff in the mix and a lot of the areas I work in can be tight so hopefully this pole saw will be money well spent. I do worry about getting it pinched though and will still carry a manual pole saw along and what ever else may be needed to unstick it if I should manage that which I'm certain I will:msp_ohmy:

One day a chipper would be nice but for now it will be a dump trailer. Baby steps plus I really don't want to go that big anyways at this point.


----------



## NHlocal

Denis Gionet said:


> Funny you should mention the 'nooks' ... I found one while running truck cap light wiring from one taillight to the other on a customer's new pickup ... found a baseball-sized nest below the L/H light on the bumper, I don't know how I didn't grab it instead of the wire.
> 
> Now THAT'S gotta be insulting, getting your trigger finger poked, while spraying the stuff .... insulting, but funny a bit at the same time .... lol ! Almost like they know just where to go to shut you down.
> 
> Sorry to carry on about the bees Struggle, but dealing with them is a job on its own !!! Is that the pole saw you had mentioned earlier ? Hope it works out well. Must be a gas job ? Way up here we deal with the branches once the tree is on the ground.... brute force usually wins out over finesse.
> 
> Have a good one, this is my last sleep before going moose hunting for all of next week uttahere2:



Ayuh, I can laugh about it now, those bees, wasps, hornets seem to know right where to "get ya". :hmm3grin2orange: Another one of those things about 'em that amazes me. :msp_ohmy: And yes, bees are just another one of those things that the "working man" has to deal with whether it's cutting wood, pruning bushes, wiring a truck, or whatever. It's always interesting to hear the "tales" told.....:msp_thumbsup:
Hope the moose hunt goes well for ya! :msp_w00t:

Shane, 
congratulations on that new pole saw, do we get to see some pics of it in action? :msp_w00t: 

I have a few "jobs" to follow up on, got a phone number from a co worker I cut for last year. He has a friend with a small piece of land he wants some trees cut/taken down, hope to go look at it tonight or tomorrow. :biggrinbounce2: 

.....it's that time again, make some coffee and get ready for work.....


----------



## RandyMac

I always found Yellowjacket attacks oddly exhilarating.


----------



## NHlocal

RandyMac said:


> I always found Yellowjacket attacks oddly exhilarating.



.....always gets my heart pumping a whole lot faster.....:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## struggle

Here is some aftermath of the HT131. I have to say I am surprised how well it works. Used it on this job and one other one trim dead limbs out of two ash trees


Sent from my C771 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## struggle

Not sure why this turns the pictures on me?

Sent from my C771 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## NHlocal

Shane,
looks like you've got some cleanup work to do there, sounds like that HT131 will be a good addition to what you already have. :msp_thumbup: I've never used a pole saw myself but I know they can make some work a whole lot easier.

After I get out of work at 11am, I'm going to look at some trees I may be cutting for a friend of a co worker(I cut some trees for him last year), could be more Oak for the wood pile.....:msp_w00t: 

.....it's that time again, gotta go make some coffee and get ready for work.....

Have a good weekend.
Work safe. :msp_thumbsup:


----------



## NORMZILLA44

Neil what happened with Stuart 471? I never saw a post?? Shane I we use my pole saw on every job, its been such a life saver. Denis have a great hunt, be safe my friend, let us know when you get back. As far as the stining bugs of any kind I like NON! Honey bees I leave alone, they are cool and good members of society. The rest man I try and avoid, but if I see a nest see ya it dissapears. Randy it is kind of a rush, a negative one, but at least the blood and adrenaline flow! Aaron I agree terrible year, for em. Ted good to see ya, been about a coons age, glad you are alive and well. Randy NH local, you are one busy bee my friend, thats good, and yep firewood always needed. Ron, and Bingo good to see you as well.


----------



## Eccentric

NORMZILLA44 said:


> *Neil what happened with Stuart 471? I never saw a post??* Shane I we use my pole saw on every job, its been such a life saver. Denis have a great hunt, be safe my friend, let us know when you get back. As far as the stining bugs of any kind I like NON! Honey bees I leave alone, they are cool and good members of society. The rest man I try and avoid, but if I see a nest see ya it dissapears. Randy it is kind of a rush, a negative one, but at least the blood and adrenaline flow! Aaron I agree terrible year, for em. Ted good to see ya, been about a coons age, glad you are alive and well. Randy NH local, you are one busy bee my friend, thats good, and yep firewood always needed. Ron, and Bingo good to see you as well.



Stuart 471 was just another profile created by the nightly spambots that visit our site. Your thread is now one of the many here that have bits of posts copied and reposted by these spambots, with spam links and images added (although the board filters kill most of those, and they just show up as little boxes with ?'s in them). We report the posts, and the mods delete the profiles and most of the posts. It's a nightly thing....


When are we going cutting again Norm?


----------



## NHlocal

NORMZILLA44 said:


> Neil what happened with Stuart 471? I never saw a post?? Shane I we use my pole saw on every job, its been such a life saver. Denis have a great hunt, be safe my friend, let us know when you get back. As far as the stining bugs of any kind I like NON! Honey bees I leave alone, they are cool and good members of society. The rest man I try and avoid, but if I see a nest see ya it dissapears. Randy it is kind of a rush, a negative one, but at least the blood and adrenaline flow! Aaron I agree terrible year, for em. Ted good to see ya, been about a coons age, glad you are alive and well. Randy NH local, you are one busy bee my friend, thats good, and yep firewood always needed. Ron, and Bingo good to see you as well.



Norm,
good to hear from ya again! Hope you've been able to get some "saw time".  Haven't really seen much "pole saw action", I don't know much about the advantages they have, but they sure do sound like a good piece of equipment to have in the "toolbox". 
Ayuh, been a "busy" day for me, worked 6am to 11am, came home got cleaned up and went to look at the first "potential addition" to the wood pile. The home owner(friend of a co worker I cut some trees for last year)has several trees around his house he'd like to have cut, maybe 15-20, mostly Red Oak. :msp_w00t: From there I went to the co worker's Mother's house, maybe a mile down the road, and looked at some Pines that need to be pruned that are overhanging the house and driveway(branches have fallen and done damage to the house and vehicles in the past few years), bid on that. Came back home, made a phone call to another home owner who recently asked about having a tree taken down in his back yard, to make sure he was home, looked at what he wanted done, put in a bid and got the job! Doesn't want it done 'til spring, we'll see what happens.....ayuh, been a pretty full schedule for me today. I took my camera but, the memory card is giving me trouble, I took a walk around video and pics but memory card won't store them, or something.....:bang: Gonna try a different card in the camera and see if that's it??? Seems like this time of year people start thinking about cutting trees, whether they burn wood or not.


----------



## NORMZILLA44

Thanks Aaron on the heads up, and lookout! You say my thread? You meant our thread! Would the place it is without you good friends. Was thinking of cutting this weekend, but did not work out. Very soon, as winter is coming fast, and we need some run time! Randy thanks great to see you, yeah pole saw is like the porta wrap, you live without it, and can do without it, but once you get it you never look back!


----------



## Brian13

Looks like everybody has been busy!! Shane the Ht 131 is an awesome pole saw!! My boss just got one, really like it a lot. Good to see you have some work to keep you busy Randy. Norm I have seen how busy you have been with the politics. Hope its starting to swing in your favor. Been pretty busy here, pretty much always working. Been getting better with the climbing, getting more comfortable and figuring out the tricks that make life easier. Just waiting ever so impatiently for it to cool off. Looking forward to working in the winter. Hope everybody is well!!


----------



## NORMZILLA44

Thanks Brian, I appreciate that. Great to see you!:msp_thumbup:


----------



## NHlocal

NORMZILLA44 said:


> Thanks Aaron on the heads up, and lookout! You say my thread? You meant our thread! Would the place it is without you good friends. Was thinking of cutting this weekend, but did not work out. Very soon, as winter is coming fast, and we need some run time! Randy thanks great to see you, yeah pole saw is like the porta wrap, you live without it, and can do without it, but once you get it you never look back!



You're right Norm, it takes the interest and participation of everyone that makes the thread what it is but, there's always a few(at least)that "give it life".  Yes, winter is coming fast, and there always seems to be more to do than the year before.....:hmm3grin2orange: I'll have to dig a little and see if I can find some good video on pole saws.



Brian13 said:


> Looks like everybody has been busy!! Shane the Ht 131 is an awesome pole saw!! My boss just got one, really like it a lot. Good to see you have some work to keep you busy Randy. Norm I have seen how busy you have been with the politics. Hope its starting to swing in your favor. Been pretty busy here, pretty much always working. Been getting better with the climbing, getting more comfortable and figuring out the tricks that make life easier. Just waiting ever so impatiently for it to cool off. Looking forward to working in the winter. Hope everybody is well!!



Brian, good to hear from ya', glad to hear you've been busy and improving with you're climbing. :msp_thumbup: Every skill takes time to learn and get good at, just "be teachable". And yes, the "little tricks" that make it easier make a huge difference in how a job goes.  Ayuh, been busy for sure, looks like I just got a whole lot "busier".....:hmm3grin2orange:
.....it's that time again, gotta make some coffee and get ready for work.....:bringit:

Work safe. :msp_thumbsup:


----------



## NORMZILLA44

How we doing today all? Man the weekends fly by way too fast, and I did not even do much!


----------



## Eccentric

NORMZILLA44 said:


> How we doing today all? Man the weekends fly by way too fast, and I did not even do much!



Yep. It's gone again.....


----------



## Brian13

Weekend, whats that? Was on shift yesterday, and today was back cutting in a swamp clearing pepper trees. Today we got to a section that was full of poison ivy:msp_scared:. Not sure if I am allergic or not, didnt take any chances though. Long sleeves and gloves and so far no itching lol. Have another full day tomorrow in that area.....YAY(add sarcasm)!


----------



## Ronaldo

Brian13 said:


> Weekend, whats that? Was on shift yesterday, and today was back cutting in a swamp clearing pepper trees. Today we got to a section that was full of poison ivy:msp_scared:. Not sure if I am allergic or not, didnt take any chances though. Long sleeves and gloves and so far no itching lol. Have another full day tomorrow in that area.....YAY(add sarcasm)!



Hate that ivy, usually takes about two days for it to make itself known when I get into the stuff. Hope you can get away with working around it and not have it bother you.

Ron


----------



## struggle

NORMZILLA44 said:


> How we doing today all? Man the weekends fly by way too fast, and I did not even do much!



Ground out three stumps today and bid a job and the lady said DO IT:hmm3grin2orange: So far it is looking good this week and this recent job she has a place for me to dump all the trees closer by than the dump so no fees and no lines and less fuel spent driving to the dump. 

Looks like a win win so far. Only issue could be neighbor as one of the trees is actually on neighbors roof right now and I have to take pictures before hand to protect myself as the roof on said house is shot and as are the gutters so this I will be taking some CYA pictures before anything gets done. Homeowner I'm working for says they are good people ,but we all know how that can go. lady is going to talk to them to let them know o fthe wrok that will be done soon. 

If all goes well lady has another tree she would like me to take down once this primary stuff is done first. 

Ohh and good luck with the IVY Brian tomorrow:msp_unsure:


----------



## NORMZILLA44

Aaron, Ron, Brian, and Shane good to see you all. What kind of pepper trees you cutting Brian? Cutting soon Aaron, this weekend closing weekend, so maybe following we can cut. Don't know If I ever had trouble with poison ivy, Or if we have much? Talk in a but be safe my friends.


----------



## Eccentric

NORMZILLA44 said:


> Aaron, Ron, Brian, and Shane good to see you all. What kind of pepper trees you cutting Brian? Cutting soon Aaron, this weekend closing weekend, so maybe following we can cut. Don't know If I ever had trouble with poison ivy, Or if we have much? Talk in a but be safe my friends.



Hiya Norm. That weekend sounds good. I don't think we have poison ivy around here. Lots of poison oak though...


----------



## RandyMac

Day one of ten.


----------



## NHlocal

Brian13 said:


> Weekend, whats that? Was on shift yesterday, and today was back cutting in a swamp clearing pepper trees. Today we got to a section that was full of poison ivy. Not sure if I am allergic or not, didnt take any chances though. Long sleeves and gloves and so far no itching lol. Have another full day tomorrow in that area.....YAY(add sarcasm)!



Good to hear from ya Brian,
sounds like you're into some of the "dirty work" that's never really pleasant to do but somebody has to do it, hope you're not allergic to the ivy and you're able to get through it quick. Work safe this week.



Eccentric said:


> Hiya Norm. That weekend sounds good. I don't think we have poison ivy around here. Lots of poison oak though...





Ronaldo said:


> Hate that ivy, usually takes about two days for it to make itself known when I get into the stuff. Hope you can get away with working around it and not have it bother you.
> 
> Ron



We have poison ivy all over the place around here, I'm allergic to it but not as bad as some people. :msp_ohmy: I avoid it every time, if possible.....



struggle said:


> Ground out three stumps today and bid a job and the lady said DO IT:hmm3grin2orange: So far it is looking good this week and this recent job she has a place for me to dump all the trees closer by than the dump so no fees and no lines and less fuel spent driving to the dump.
> 
> Looks like a win win so far. Only issue could be neighbor as one of the trees is actually on neighbors roof right now and I have to take pictures before hand to protect myself as the roof on said house is shot and as are the gutters so this I will be taking some CYA pictures before anything gets done. Homeowner I'm working for says they are good people ,but we all know how that can go. lady is going to talk to them to let them know o fthe wrok that will be done soon.
> 
> If all goes well lady has another tree she would like me to take down once this primary stuff is done first.
> 
> Ohh and good luck with the IVY Brian tomorrow



Shane, good to here you're getting work, and maybe the potential for more.....:msp_thumbup:. Sounds like some challenging work with the tree on the roof.....will you be able to share some of the pics.....? Hope it works out alright for ya'.



NORMZILLA44 said:


> Aaron, Ron, Brian, and Shane good to see you all. What kind of pepper trees you cutting Brian? Cutting soon Aaron, this weekend closing weekend, so maybe following we can cut. Don't know If I ever had trouble with poison ivy, Or if we have much? Talk in a but be safe my friends.



Good morning Norm, sounds like you're "itching"  to cut(sorry had to throw that in with the theme of the last few posts, couldn't help myself :hmm3grin2orange: ), hope you're able to get some "saw time" soon. :msp_thumbup:
Will be starting on that job I talked about earlier soon, maybe this weekend, depends on the weather.....:biggrinbounce2: 
.....gotta go, time to make coffee and get ready for work.....

Work safe. :msp_thumbsup:


----------



## Brian13

Norm we are cutting Brazilian Pepper trees. Nasty tree that grows like a weed, and has a very sticky sap. It is invasive and will strangle out all natural plants and trees. As far as I am concerned kill them all LOL. Not really sure Randy how I will react to the ivy. I have grown up playing in the woods, and I have a hard time believing that I havnt touched it at some point. But I have never had the itchiness. Either I have been lucky so far, or it dosnt bother me. I know for sure yesterday that I got it on me, so I guess we will see in a couple of days. Will be in that same area today, going to have to get the ivy out of some palm trees:bang:.


----------



## struggle

One of my lawn customers in FL had a row of brazilian peppers along a wall and did I ever hate them. Very fast growing and they never maintianed them. I think they are all gone now from that property as someone else bought it and cut them all down. 

I dont recall them being very sappy though. That was back in "97" for me. I recall them being considered invasive species though.


----------



## NHlocal

Brian13 said:


> Norm we are cutting Brazilian Pepper trees. Nasty tree that grows like a weed, and has a very sticky sap. It is invasive and will strangle out all natural plants and trees. As far as I am concerned kill them all LOL. Not really sure Randy how I will react to the ivy. I have grown up playing in the woods, and I have a hard time believing that I havnt touched it at some point. But I have never had the itchiness. Either I have been lucky so far, or it dosnt bother me. I know for sure yesterday that I got it on me, so I guess we will see in a couple of days. Will be in that same area today, going to have to get the ivy out of some palm trees:bang:.



Brian, whenever I come in contact with Poison Ivy within a few hours I know it. First the itching starts, then soon after the "rash" sets in and the itching gets really "intense". :bang: A lot of people aren't allergic, but a lot are. I could be wrong but, if you were allergic to it you should know by now.  

Still haven't started putting together the video of the Elm and Cherry take down at my brother in law's place, I did finally drop the memory card off at the local camera shop to try to recover the pictures and video. My wife just talked with them on the phone and it sounds like they will be able to recover the pics and video.  They said it may take a couple days but they should be able to copy them to a CD. Already purchased a new memory card for the camera, it'll be good to go if I cut this weekend.  
Hope that Ivy comes down easy for ya'(hope you don't end up being allergic). :msp_thumbup:

Work safe. :msp_thumbsup:


.....action pic of Elm/Cherry take down, chunking off the last piece so it'll "fit" in the drop zone.....


----------



## Brian13

Well so far no itching LOL. Got a couple more days working in that area Im afraid. Randy your making me jealous LOL, cant wait to get back in the saddle. Would love to do removals a little more often. Shane, those pepper trees are definitely invasive. I hate them too LOL the more you trim the thicker they come back it seams. They can be pretty sappy, the larger branches will bleed a rubber cement like sap that just sticks to everything.


----------



## struggle

Question Randy I see what looks like you double wrap your throw line around the tree? If so is this for the measure of safety in the event a you slip or should drop it would obviously stop you?

I ahve been doing it just around the back side, but I clearly see the danger in this as I have nothing in the event I should slip? 

Also it looks to me liek you have shoes/boots without arches? 

Trying to learn. I have not watched my climbing series video and I need to do that soon.


----------



## NHlocal

Brian13 said:


> Well so far no itching LOL. Got a couple more days working in that area Im afraid. Randy your making me jealous LOL, cant wait to get back in the saddle. Would love to do removals a little more often. Shane, those pepper trees are definitely invasive. I hate them too LOL the more you trim the thicker they come back it seams. They can be pretty sappy, the larger branches will bleed a rubber cement like sap that just sticks to everything.



Hey Brian,
that's really good to hear "no itching", sounds like (hopefully) you're not allergic. :msp_thumbup: 
Through the middle of the summer I didn't have much of anything for work, but I just recently picked up "a bunch". :biggrinbounce2: I'm hoping to cut this Saturday.....



struggle said:


> Question Randy I see what looks like you double wrap your throw line around the tree? If so is this for the measure of safety in the event a you slip or should drop it would obviously stop you?
> 
> I ahve been doing it just around the back side, but I clearly see the danger in this as I have nothing in the event I should slip?
> 
> Also it looks to me liek you have shoes/boots without arches?
> 
> Trying to learn. I have not watched my climbing series video and I need to do that soon.



Good morning Shane,
Ayuh, wrapping your flipline around the trunk for safety when cutting is recommended for sure, should also "tie in twice", but I have to admit sometimes I don't(usually when I'm chunking down a trunk and don't have a "separate" tie in point). Wrapping my flipline around the trunk has saved me from slipping/falling several times,(mostly due to my spurs "kicking out") I strongly recommend doing it for safety. :msp_thumbup: Yes, I have "work boots", but they do have arches. They're steel toed boots we have to wear at the shop, I can't afford "real" boots yet. Hope that helps, watch the videos, they were a huge help to me(Working Climber series I and II). :msp_thumbup:
.....time to make coffee and get ready for work.....
Work safe. :msp_thumbsup:


----------



## struggle

I will start using that method of wraping the flip line. It makes sense to do it that. I think tonight I might try and watch some of that video. I need to do that.


----------



## NHlocal

struggle said:


> I will start using that method of wraping the flip line. It makes sense to do it that. I think tonight I might try and watch some of that video. I need to do that.



Shane,
"most of the time" I don't have my flip line wrapped around the trunk while I'm climbing. The two times I most often use a "wrap" is when I'm cutting or when I'm on a very "skinny" trunk. You mentioned about my boots not having an arch, here's a pic (from last month) that shows the boot(s) I'm using, you can see the arch pretty good.....






.....I hope to be able to get a "good" pair of boots soon. :msp_w00t:


----------



## struggle

From the other picture the "boots" looked more like shoes. I figured it would be very difficult to climb in somthing without an arch. 

I have a very straight walnut to take down tomorrow and I will double wrap that one. It is not very large and I will feel now a little more comfortable with it that way. My spikes are quite shallow and I need to see about getting longer spurs. I could not go up a deep barked tree now. Most of what I have done has not needed the longer ones, but I think I would be far better off with them safety wise.


----------



## NHlocal

struggle said:


> From the other picture the "boots" looked more like shoes. I figured it would be very difficult to climb in somthing without an arch.
> 
> I have a very straight walnut to take down tomorrow and I will double wrap that one. It is not very large and I will feel now a little more comfortable with it that way. My spikes are quite shallow and I need to see about getting longer spurs. I could not go up a deep barked tree now. Most of what I have done has not needed the longer ones, but I think I would be far better off with them safety wise.



Ayuh, I have used spurs with my hiking boots and they have no arch, they have a tendency to want to "slide" off the stirrup without the arch. 
Sounds good on that take down, do you "sharpen" your spurs? That will make a big difference as far as setting your spurs in the trunk. 
I definitely feel more secure when I have my flip line wrapped around the trunk, it effectively "locks" you onto the trunk.  
Will you get any pics from that take down tomorrow? :msp_w00t: 
4am is coming fast, time for bed.  
Work safe. :msp_thumbsup:


----------



## struggle

I will try and get some pictures if it works out. No promises. 

I did take pictures on teh neighbors roof on this job and that home it two stories high and there was what looked like grab grass growing in places on the roof. It is in really rough shape. That is why I took before pictures so they couldn't come back on me and say I damaged thier roof as the tree I took down had limbs laying on that roof.

No I have not sharpened them yet. I would think they could use it. Hopefully I can touch them up in the morning.


----------



## NHlocal

struggle said:


> I will try and get some pictures if it works out. No promises.
> 
> I did take pictures on teh neighbors roof on this job and that home it two stories high and there was what looked like grab grass growing in places on the roof. It is in really rough shape. That is why I took before pictures so they couldn't come back on me and say I damaged thier roof as the tree I took down had limbs laying on that roof.
> 
> No I have not sharpened them yet. I would think they could use it. Hopefully I can touch them up in the morning.



Either way, pics or not, hope that goes well for ya' today.  
I hope to be starting that piece of property with the 15-20 trees the home owner wants cut on Saturday? :dunno: 
Pics and video are S.O.P., we'll see what happens. 
Work safe. :msp_thumbsup:


----------



## NORMZILLA44

Brothers! good to see ya, Randy nice pics my friend, yep itching to cut! Aaron did not think so on ivy, I had never seen any. Randy mac, day one of ten? Vacation? Brian I never heard of the brazilian pepper tree, tough cutting?


----------



## struggle

Only two photos. This job turned into a bit of a nightmare, but I will explain later this evening on that. Nothing to do with actual take down. The work went very well. There was only at most 25' between the two homes so I roped ever piece down until I was left with the trunk and then sectioned it out in chunks.


----------



## NHlocal

struggle said:


> Only two photos. This job turned into a bit of a nightmare, but I will explain later this evening on that. Nothing to do with actual take down. The work went very well. There was only at most 25' between the two homes so I roped ever piece down until I was left with the trunk and then sectioned it out in chunks.



Great pictures Shane!  BUT!!! I'm hooked, what is "the rest of the story....."??? :bringit: 
Glad to hear the take down went well. I see you had your flipline wrapped around the trunk, did that make working any easier? 
.....so, fess up, what happened?!? :dunno:


----------



## struggle

Here's the rest of the story

The owner that hired me bought this home as a fixer up and it is currently being renovated. Owner said not to be concerned with her home in the tree removal as roof is going to be replaced gutters are falling off etc. It was a reposeed home in dire neglect. I got this job on recommendation from other people I have done work for. This owenr also had a place for me to dump all tree branches for free and it was near by. I made a connection with another family in need of firewood and those poeple have taken everything away that was over 4' in size. Huge help.


Yesterday I cut down a mulberry that had turned into nine different trees like they do when a bird puts them there in the fence line. The mulberry was on the roof of the home next door Roof is in terrible terrible shape, did I mention it was in terrible shape! I took before pictures of the roof with tree in place. I told my owner that she needed to get persmission for me to cut the tree down the other owner so I don't have an issue later. My owner said the homeowner said no problem and thought it would be great as she wasn't footing the bill for it. 

So yesterday I took down all but the trunk of the mulberry and today I go to clena up some more and cut the rest of the trunk limbs down to ready them to be picked up by my firewood seeking person. Shortly after I get there man exits neighbors home and very angrly tells me I wasn't to cut that tree down and I went to far in what I did. (I thought this was the owner) So I call my owner and tell her of the situation and I am feeling uncomfortable with this. A little while later a lady comes out (renter of said house) and chews my butt for doing the tree removal and I said I am working with the owner and she said she has persmission from property owner to remove the trees since they are on the fence line. I call my owner back and told her that she needs to contact the owner again of this porperty and explain what is going on as I'm not going tobe a go between on this. It seemed to me this could get ugly really fast. 

My owner comes over and talks to the renter lady and she has calmed down and not crying anymore saying the lady she rents from won't make any repairs to the home etc. They hug and all seems good.

So I'm up in the walnut tree pictured above and now this older lady walks through the yard and says she owns the property. Keep in mind I'm up the tree 30' climbing down it and sectioning it out as I go. Nothing but trunk at this point:hmm3grin2orange:

She says my husband passed and mumbles I should sell this house etc. Huge red flag to me (she is right away telling info I don't need to know, pulling out the widow card:msp_ohmy Then ask is anything of this tree removal going to damage her property (red flag, thankfully I have pictures) Old lady (slumlord)says well these trees are not on my property line they belong to my owner. I'm not sure how she determined this. So after these red flags I have deteremind at this point this job has to stop until we get some stuff in writing between the owners. 

So I go in full clean up mode. Firewood collector brings over two vehicles within an two hour span. All but a small amount is loaded and the rest will be picked up tomorrow. I completely rake and groom the ground leaving everything way cleaner than it was when I got there to begin with on both properties I had no damage what so ever at ether home. I asked my owner to come over and see me. She is a very personable and has been great with all this drama. I told her I will have everything cleaned up but still have two more trees to take down there. One very alive one on the property line and one large one that is clearly my owners tree but over hangs the neighbors property where they park thier cars which is 70% dead and they have complianed once already about branches fall out during storms hitting thier cars (hello that is why I'm here to stop this from happening anymore) Nether tree is in range of any structures. These ones I have been looking forward to taking down. Not the big risk the others have been.

I told her I would finish work after she gets something in writing from the owner of the rental property that I can be over there taking out the other two trees that hang over on her property and that she acknowledges a ten foot chain link fence that goes no where, currently falling donw and not connected to anything might be the subject a branch or two hitting it giving it the final death blow to the ground. The fence has no pupose at all other than someone being to lazy to remove the rest of it. I have been paid in full to this point on the job thus far.

Here are some pictures of the rental porperty:msp_sad:


















Also forgot before the final clean up with the rake I was leaving to dump the trailer and look down the street since I was in the alley and I see a guy out front of the home taking all kinds of pictures so know I am like NOW WHAT! So i go dump the trailer and come back and see a yellow tag on my owners front door. The city want to get into the home to give it a once over to see what type of wrok is being done on the home (code violations) So now we suspect the rental people called the city on my owner. She also told me she switched insurance companies so the guy taking pictures was from there.

Also will add the HT131 is the cats ass what a great tool. No regrets at all. Super companion to have along.


----------



## struggle

NHlocal said:


> Great pictures Shane!  BUT!!! I'm hooked, what is "the rest of the story....."??? :bringit:
> Glad to hear the take down went well. I see you had your flipline wrapped around the trunk, did that make working any easier?
> .....so, fess up, what happened?!? :dunno:



I felt a world better having the line wraped like that. Completely changed how I felt being in a tree. The only thing though is I went up and down with the line like that which took a little extra time as I don't have a bail out line back up line. I am hoping the video series I have will explain some of this as I can ascend and descend fairly fast with the line not wrapped but I did not want to what so ever unclip while in the tree just holding onto the trunk trying to double wrap the flip line in transitioning flip line.


----------



## NHlocal

struggle said:


> I felt a world better having the line wraped like that. Completely changed how I felt being in a tree. The only thing though is I went up and down with the line like that which took a little extra time as I don't have a bail out line back up line. I am hoping the video series I have will explain some of this as I can ascend and descend fairly fast with the line not wrapped but I did not want to what so ever unclip while in the tree just holding onto the trunk trying to double wrap the flip line in transitioning flip line.



Ayuh, I know for me it makes all the difference. And yes, going up and down the tree with it wrapped around the trunk is much slower/harder. I use my climbline as a second "flipline" which gives the ability to safely unhook the primary flipline and "reset" it. :msp_thumbup: 
YIKES!!!  Sounds like you had a very "exciting" day! Sounds like you're covered with the work that you did, you said there are two more trees to take down? Hope that all works out for ya' with less "drama" than yesterday.....:hmm3grin2orange:.
I hope to be cutting tomorrow, but right now it's make coffee and get ready for work time.....thanks for the "update".  
Work safe. :msp_thumbsup:


----------



## struggle

Hey I did at least get through the first DVD video on using a throw line. I am impressed with it. I had no idea a person could throw one so far up by hand. Clearly a lot learned skill over time.

Now I am starting a wish list of stuff to buy and a proper throw line is on that list. I am using the first tools he mentions like bolts and have used a wrench as well. Which are not very effective


----------



## NORMZILLA44

Whats up fellas! Just got back from hunting, got a nice deer. Shane gotta be honest, I know work is good, money needed, but I would walk away from that one. Only had to walk away from a few, but ones I did I was glad. I would walk away my friend. Glad you like the pole saw!


----------



## struggle

NORMZILLA44 said:


> Whats up fellas! Just got back from hunting, got a nice deer. Shane gotta be honest, I know work is good, money needed, but I would walk away from that one. Only had to walk away from a few, but ones I did I was glad. I would walk away my friend. Glad you like the pole saw!



It is all good now. I spoke with my owner today and she spoke directly with the property owner and she said all the trees we/I cut were not on her property so that resolves the whole issue of the renters being mad as this is out of thier control. I will be back there on Monday to take down the last two trees. Once this is done it will completely change the way the property not only looks but will also make it much safer for both homes and for the cars that park under the half dead tree now which is on both properties

The rental owner also said no issue with being on her property just clean up any mess created. I will be glad once it is complete. My owner I think is quite well contected and very happy thus far so I don't want to back out now on the job when homeplate is in site. 

If I had knew up front it what might happen it would for sure have been handled differently. A learning lesson for sure


----------



## NHlocal

O.K., was able to get started cutting this afternoon at the property the homeowner wants 20+ trees taken down.  overall it went very well. Started with the tree that was closest to the house, took quite a lot of rope work to get it all down safely. Gained a huge amount of "practical experience" today. Completely worn out and sore. :hmm3grin2orange: It was a good day. :msp_thumbup: I'm ready for sleep, but first, here's a few pics.....















*....."gunning".....I stuck a stick in the ground on line and at the height(distance) of where I wanted the trunk to hit.....*





*.....dropped it EXACTLY on the mark, and VERY close on the "height estimate".....*


----------



## struggle

Great pictures! Did you take the whole top out at once as it looks and swing it to the other tree instead of taking the branches down one by one?


----------



## NHlocal

struggle said:


> Great pictures! Did you take the whole top out at once as it looks and swing it to the other tree instead of taking the branches down one by one?



Ayuh, it'll take me a few days to edit the video and post it, I'll get it posted ASAP.


----------



## jimdad07

NHlocal said:


> O.K., was able to get started cutting this afternoon at the property the homeowner wants 20+ trees taken down.  overall it went very well. Started with the tree that was closest to the house, took quite a lot of rope work to get it all down safely. Gained a huge amount of "practical experience" today. Completely worn out and sore. :hmm3grin2orange: It was a good day. :msp_thumbup: I'm ready for sleep, but first, here's a few pics.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *....."gunning".....I stuck a stick in the ground on line and at the height(distance) of where I wanted the trunk to hit.....*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *.....dropped it EXACTLY on the mark, and VERY close on the "height estimate".....*



You are getting very good at what you do, I am enjoying checking in and looking at this pics. Keep up the good work!


----------



## NHlocal

jimdad07 said:


> You are getting very good at what you do, I am enjoying checking in and looking at this pics. Keep up the good work!



Thanks, always trying to learn more and improve.....:redface:


----------



## Denis Gionet

Well, we're back, and we'll have a freezer full again this year .....

View attachment 254056


First and only one we saw in the week. It's been incredibly dry up here and the moose haven't been in their regular spots. Ended up moving the camper on the Tuesday, as there was nothing moving where it was. And had to drive back to town on Wednesday to change out the starter on the pickup, warranty at least. Lost 2 afternoons there. Got the moose on Friday.

Randy, I LOVE the first pic in the bunch, you're "out on a limb" on that one for sure !!! I love your job !

Struggle, too bad for the property line and neighbor issues. Gotta hate when others stick their noses in too far. You did them a favor taking down the trees, looks like the limbs/tops would flatten the roof anyway. They should be more appreciative.

On a positive note, we got a contract at work for 26 modified pickups for an open pit gold mine that's reopening, backracks with add-ons, front lift kits, rear brake protectors and a bunch of other stuff. We'll prolly start on the racks in the coming weeks.


----------



## NHlocal

Denis Gionet said:


> Well, we're back, and we'll have a freezer full again this year .....
> 
> View attachment 254056
> 
> 
> First and only one we saw in the week. It's been incredibly dry up here and the moose haven't been in their regular spots. Ended up moving the camper on the Tuesday, as there was nothing moving where it was. And had to drive back to town on Wednesday to change out the starter on the pickup, warranty at least. Lost 2 afternoons there. Got the moose on Friday.
> 
> Randy, I LOVE the first pic in the bunch, you're "out on a limb" on that one for sure !!! I love your job !
> 
> Struggle, too bad for the property line and neighbor issues. Gotta hate when others stick their noses in too far. You did them a favor taking down the trees, looks like the limbs/tops would flatten the roof anyway. They should be more appreciative.
> 
> On a positive note, we got a contract at work for 26 modified pickups for an open pit gold mine that's reopening, backracks with add-ons, front lift kits, rear brake protectors and a bunch of other stuff. We'll prolly start on the racks in the coming weeks.



Thanks Denis,
I've still got TONS to learn, a few things happened to remind me of that during the take down. I'm grateful that nothing more serious than losing a little skin off my ring finger and being "a bit" more sore than usual. :redface:  And no damage to the house or property.  I've got tomorrow off so I'll be cutting again tomorrow. :msp_w00t: 
Congratulations on the moose and the contract at work!


----------



## Brian13

Shane, the pics looked good. Climbing will look very simple after watching those DVDs lol. If you ever get a climb line, it will make things a lot easier. You can leave a stub and repel down, as well as use it as a second lanyard. Glad that job worked out in the end. Dealing with renters isnt always fun, they seem to think they have the final say for some reason. Randy, great pics. Really looking good. If you dont mind my asking what was your learning experience?


----------



## NHlocal

Brian13 said:


> Shane, the pics looked good. Climbing will look very simple after watching those DVDs lol. If you ever get a climb line, it will make things a lot easier. You can leave a stub and repel down, as well as use it as a second lanyard. Glad that job worked out in the end. Dealing with renters isnt always fun, they seem to think they have the final say for some reason. Randy, great pics. Really looking good. If you dont mind my asking what was your learning experience?



Well Brian,
when I get the video posted it will show a lot better than I can explain. The two main things that happened (went wrong), happened at pretty much the same time. As I've said in earlier posts I have VERY little practical/hands on experience with the Porta wrap, and there wasn't anyone there with any "real" tree work experience.(the home owner was there and his family so they were dragging brush) so I had to rig the Porta wrap in the tree so I could "run" it. When I cut the top out I should have had 1 or 2 more wraps on it 'cause it "ran away" on me and pulled my hand partially into the Porta wrap. Peeled some skin off my ring finger and my hand is pretty sore but nothing is broken, I'm grateful for that. The other thing that happened is, having to run the Porta wrap I had to finish the cut with one hand (should've used the hand saw:bang when the top just started to go I shut the saw off and swung it around to my side to drop it let the leash catch it so I would have a free hand to hang on with. What I didn't know was the leash had come unhooked while I was putting in the back cut and they saw it from the ground but couldn't say anything 'cause that's when all the "action" started. I was about 45 feet up and when the saw hit the ground there happened to be a piece of plywood the home owner had put down to give some "protection" to his leech field which was right there, and wouldn't you know that saw hit square on the tip of the bar and stuck in like a lawn dart! The bar was pushed out of adjustment and the chain brake handle popped out on the starter side, but after I took it apart, checked it over and put it back together it ran as good as ever, nothing bent or broke. Can you believe it!!! :msp_w00t: I am super critical of myself and when something(s) like that happens I beat myself up quite a bit:bang::bang:. What bothers me the most is I ALMOST lost the top of that tree over the house, it's a very humbling experience to have something like that happen, it is for me anyway. I've got so much I need to learn, but I am very grateful "cause I didn't lose the top over the house, and I didn't bust up my saw, and I didn't break any bones(or lose any fingers). So, other than that, there were a bunch of things that went REALLY well, I'll work on getting the video done and you see what I mean, gotta get to sleep, I'm going back over tomorrow to do some more cutting(got the day off from work). 
Thanks for asking.


----------



## struggle

Uh WOW Randy. Glad most of all no harm to you. I can't imagine how you heart sank when that all happened and then wondering on top of that what happened to the saw until you got down. 

I hit a fence on the last job and I took it really personal as a failure on my part as it could have been avoided. Things happen and we live to learn about what to do the next time.

I have soooo much to learn on rigging myself and don't even understand how you took the whole top out like you did as I have not tackled anything of that height yet or in that size I don't think. 

I have an elm which is the last tree at this home where I have had the issues at with the neighbors. I should be able to just climb it and drop the branches off it, but just for safety sake I am going to cut and lower each branch. Everything on this job so far has went very well and I don't want to leave things to chance on what should be the easiest tree of them all to take down as you know that is the one that can turn into the worst one quickly.


----------



## NHlocal

struggle said:


> Uh WOW Randy. Glad most of all no harm to you. I can't imagine how you heart sank when that all happened and then wondering on top of that what happened to the saw until you got down.
> 
> I hit a fence on the last job and I took it really personal as a failure on my part as it could have been avoided. Things happen and we live to learn about what to do the next time.
> 
> I have soooo much to learn on rigging myself and don't even understand how you took the whole top out like you did as I have not tackled anything of that height yet or in that size I don't think.
> 
> I have an elm which is the last tree at this home where I have had the issues at with the neighbors. I should be able to just climb it and drop the branches off it, but just for safety sake I am going to cut and lower each branch. Everything on this job so far has went very well and I don't want to leave things to chance on what should be the easiest tree of them all to take down as you know that is the one that can turn into the worst one quickly.



Thanks Shane,
as I said, I'm grateful the worst that happened was getting beat up a bit physically. Ayuh, a lot to learn, :msp_thumbup: I'm there. 
Take the time to do it safe for sure, hope that goes well for ya'. 
I'm on my way to pack gear right now, cutting again today at the same property. I'll make sure the day goes better this time. :msp_tongue:

Work safe. :msp_thumbsup:


----------



## Brian13

I know exactly what you feel like. I beat myself up over mistakes as well and take it very personally. Glad so far between the two of us pride has been hurt more than the body. One thing I that comes to my mind is that when you are hanging a top like that you are trying to do two peoples jobs. Just my .02$, but I would try to find a buddy that wouldnt mind helping you from time to time when it comes to roping stuff down. Glad your saw did not get damaged. I got tired of being tangled up, and ditched the lanyard. My boss sold me on going with out and so far I like it. Took a bit to get over the fear of dropping my saw, but so far its not to bad. Really looking forward to the video and the pics looked great. Hope all goes well today.


----------



## Denis Gionet

Yup, errors in judgement and mistakes are a working man's education. What we learned today we won't likely repeat tomorrow. As a mechanic I learn something every day. If I didn't learn, it's cause I didn't work. Some days are ho-hum, but days like today and yesterday are very educational. 

Randy, make sure you come home tonight with all of yourself ....opcorn:


----------



## Alex D

Denis Gionet said:


> Well, we're back, and we'll have a freezer full again this year .....
> 
> View attachment 254056
> 
> 
> First and only one we saw in the week. It's been incredibly dry up here and the moose haven't been in their regular spots. Ended up moving the camper on the Tuesday, as there was nothing moving where it was. And had to drive back to town on Wednesday to change out the starter on the pickup, warranty at least. Lost 2 afternoons there. Got the moose on Friday.
> 
> Randy, I LOVE the first pic in the bunch, you're "out on a limb" on that one for sure !!! I love your job !
> 
> Struggle, too bad for the property line and neighbor issues. Gotta hate when others stick their noses in too far. You did them a favor taking down the trees, looks like the limbs/tops would flatten the roof anyway. They should be more appreciative.
> 
> On a positive note, we got a contract at work for 26 modified pickups for an open pit gold mine that's reopening, backracks with add-ons, front lift kits, rear brake protectors and a bunch of other stuff. We'll prolly start on the racks in the coming weeks.



Nice moose there Denis. Spike bulls are the best freezer fill/eating moose while calves do taste better they don't give a lot of meat. Spikes give plenty of meat and they are also still fairly tender. Whereabouts do you go moose hunting Denis?? I am going myself in a week or so up near Thunder Bay.


----------



## NHlocal

Brian13 said:


> I know exactly what you feel like. I beat myself up over mistakes as well and take it very personally. Glad so far between the two of us pride has been hurt more than the body. One thing I that comes to my mind is that when you are hanging a top like that you are trying to do two peoples jobs. Just my .02$, but I would try to find a buddy that wouldnt mind helping you from time to time when it comes to roping stuff down. Glad your saw did not get damaged. I got tired of being tangled up, and ditched the lanyard. My boss sold me on going with out and so far I like it. Took a bit to get over the fear of dropping my saw, but so far its not to bad. Really looking forward to the video and the pics looked great. Hope all goes well today.





Denis Gionet said:


> Yup, errors in judgement and mistakes are a working man's education. What we learned today we won't likely repeat tomorrow. As a mechanic I learn something every day. If I didn't learn, it's cause I didn't work. Some days are ho-hum, but days like today and yesterday are very educational.
> 
> Randy, make sure you come home tonight with all of yourself ....opcorn:



Brian and Denis, thanks for the encouragement, I appreciate it. The home owner was willing to "run the rope" for me so I showed him how it worked and what I wanted him to do, worked out pretty good. Took down two more Oaks today without most of the "drama" of the last time. Still have 15+ trees to take down on that property so the home owner is going to get some more "practice" running the ropes". He's willing to learn and seems like he has the ability to understand what's going on and what needs to be done. "Almost" makes me envy the guys that have a ground crew on every take down, sure does make work go faster(and easier). Here's a few pics, I'll sleep good tonight for sure! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## NHlocal

.....looks like "spambot" is back.....:msp_angry:


----------



## struggle

Glad today was much better for yah Randy. 

I am all done with my job as of lunch time today. I will most likely be back to grind out the stumps. Homeowner has to remove the fence that the trees had grown into:msp_ohmy: I will have to dig below the fence and hope for the best with some crappy chain that can be scraficed and then grind them out. The owner was exceptionally pleased with everything. The renters next door not so much but it was out of there control. They did cooperate with keeping there vehicles out of the way and I cleaned up thier lawn better than it has been in the past couple of years I would bet. If I think about it down the road I will take pictures of the stumps to be removed if the job comes my way. Homeowner has the resources to get it done so I hope it happens as it will be nice to see it done complete.

No more work at this time though. Not to worried about it though. I have some leads on stuff and have talked/bid some stuff, but have yet to hear back on anything in the last couple of days. Not really concerend though as I would really like to get caught up on service for the saws and the grinder at this time. Plus get some stuff done around the home. In passing a neighbors son stopped and told me he had a bunch of trees he wanted trimmed and as did his dad. Guess I kind of forgot about that:msp_ohmy:

Take care guys. I needs to sleep:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## NHlocal

struggle said:


> Glad today was much better for yah Randy.
> 
> I am all done with my job as of lunch time today. I will most likely be back to grind out the stumps. Homeowner has to remove the fence that the trees had grown into:msp_ohmy: I will have to dig below the fence and hope for the best with some crappy chain that can be scraficed and then grind them out. The owner was exceptionally pleased with everything. The renters next door not so much but it was out of there control. They did cooperate with keeping there vehicles out of the way and I cleaned up thier lawn better than it has been in the past couple of years I would bet. If I think about it down the road I will take pictures of the stumps to be removed if the job comes my way. Homeowner has the resources to get it done so I hope it happens as it will be nice to see it done complete.
> 
> No more work at this time though. Not to worried about it though. I have some leads on stuff and have talked/bid some stuff, but have yet to hear back on anything in the last couple of days. Not really concerend though as I would really like to get caught up on service for the saws and the grinder at this time. Plus get some stuff done around the home. In passing a neighbors son stopped and told me he had a bunch of trees he wanted trimmed and as did his dad. Guess I kind of forgot about that:msp_ohmy:
> 
> Take care guys. I needs to sleep:hmm3grin2orange:



Hey Shane, 
good to hear you got that job finished up and everything worked out. :msp_thumbup: 
Ayuh, yesterday went well, got two more trees down without any "problems" at all.  Did get a pretty good "ride" taking the top out of the second tree though. :hmm3grin2orange: Ayuh, "needs sleep", I here ya' there..... 
.....time to make some coffee and get ready for "work".....
Work safe. :msp_thumbsup:


----------



## Denis Gionet

Alex D said:


> Nice moose there Denis. Spike bulls are the best freezer fill/eating moose while calves do taste better they don't give a lot of meat. Spikes give plenty of meat and they are also still fairly tender. Whereabouts do you go moose hunting Denis?? I am going myself in a week or so up near Thunder Bay.



Yes, I agree Alex about calves. Not too big, I wouldn't purposely take one if I had a tag for an adult moose. I hunt near Pagwa, just 1 km up Hwy 11 (110 km West of Hearst, just before going down the big hill to Pagwa Resort), on Philip Road, in some cuts between 1 and 12 years old. 

This years moose came across 2 small cuts through a section of standing timber, to the road, and right across the creek from us. Last years' came from the big wood about 2 km from where I was calling, across the road and right to the front door ;-)


----------



## NHlocal

*.....dropped my saw.....*

While I've got some time just wanted to share a little "what happened while you weren't looking" story that went on during the first Oak take down last Saturday. As I said, no property damaged, no equipment broken, and no "serious" injuries. First of all how many of you have dropped your saw while you were up in a tree? Quite a few? How many got down to find no damage to the saw??? I was about 45ft up when I cut the top out and dropped my saw(Stihl ms200t). I didn't know until they told me from the ground that it fell, got it on video too.(not the landing though) I'd be curious to know how many of y'all got away with a dropping a saw and not having any damage, and the stories that go with it. Is there a thread on AS for "dropped saws".....? Here's a couple pics of how it landed.....and a couple others if you like "stump shots". :hmm3grin2orange:

*.....believe it or not.....*









*.....tree #1.....*





*.....tree #2.....*






*.....tree #3.....*


----------



## Denis Gionet

NHlocal said:


> First of all how many of you have dropped your saw while you were up in a tree? Quite a few? How many got down to find no damage to the saw??? I was about 45ft up when I cut the top out and dropped my saw(Stihl ms200t)
> *.....believe it or not.....*



Nah, couldn't happen. You rigged this.... lol ! How lucky could you be !?! Never in a hundred drops would it do that again. Mine would fall off the tailgate and I'd be bringing it home in a basket. Very fortunate. The 385 is a bit, um, big for the other oaks, no ? I guess any big saw would do, but you went big for sure, no shortage of torque anyway. And a better arm/shoulder workout at the same time.

Nice work ... still waiting on the video though ..... opcorn:


----------



## NHlocal

Denis Gionet said:


> Nah, couldn't happen. You rigged this.... lol ! How lucky could you be !?! Never in a hundred drops would it do that again. Mine would fall off the tailgate and I'd be bringing it home in a basket. Very fortunate. The 385 is a bit, um, big for the other oaks, no ? I guess any big saw would do, but you went big for sure, no shortage of torque anyway. And a better arm/shoulder workout at the same time.
> 
> Nice work ... still waiting on the video though ..... opcorn:



Maybe one in million.....I'm still shaking my head over that one.  Even had eye witnesses and everything. :msp_blink: Ayuh, the 385 is a bit of overkill, but my 362 would've made me work harder(and longer), the extra power more than makes up for the extra weight. :msp_tongue: besides, it always puts a great big grin on my face.....:hmm3grin2orange: Still trying to get that video edited, worked on it some more tonight. I may be able to finish it up tomorrow. Right now I gotta get to sleep, 4am is coming fast. :msp_sleep:
Work safe. :msp_thumbsup:


----------



## struggle

Picture is awesome even though it stihl seems hard to believe. Very lucky indeed


----------



## NHlocal

struggle said:


> Picture is awesome even though it stihl seems hard to believe. Very lucky indeed



.....if I didn't see it myself I wouldn't believe it :jawdrop:.....


----------



## NHlocal

Here's the first take down video, have a look, comment/criticize, I appreciate it all. Helps me to improve. :msp_thumbup: 
.....gotta go make coffee and get ready for work.....
Work safe. :msp_thumbsup:

Take Down of Tree #1 of 20+ - YouTube


----------



## Denis Gionet

What an awesome video and photo presentation, now I understand why it took a while to get it together !!! Nice work, on the tree, and the video ! You might end up doing tree take downs as your day job one day. I'd sure be calling on you if I needed some tree work done !


----------



## NORMZILLA44

Great to see you all! I agree Jim, nice to see Randy getting better and better! Congratulations on the moose Denis. Glad that worked out on that job for you Shane! No matter the time, place or day you guys always put a smile on my face, give me something to look forward too, really good to see ya!


----------



## Eccentric

NORMZILLA44 said:


> Great to see you all! I agree Jim, nice to see Randy getting better and better! Congratulations on the moose Denis. Glad that worked out on that job for you Shane! No matter the time, place or day you guys always put a smile on my face, give me something to look forward too, really good to see ya!



Hiya Norm. When are we going cutting again? I'm heading off to do a dump run in a few minutes (tried to get going with that first thing....that's hard when you get to bed at 2AM). After I get back from that I'm free. I'm busy with family stuff tomorrow. Next Saturday I'm at a planning meeting for the GTG in November. Next Sunday I believe I'm free...


----------



## NHlocal

NORMZILLA44 said:


> Great to see you all! I agree Jim, nice to see Randy getting better and better! Congratulations on the moose Denis. Glad that worked out on that job for you Shane! No matter the time, place or day you guys always put a smile on my face, give me something to look forward too, really good to see ya!



Hi Norm,
good to hear from you again. How ya' doin'? Hope things are going well for ya'.  Have you done any "saw time" lately? :dunno:
I appreciate the comments Norm, thanks. :msp_thumbup: 



Denis Gionet said:


> What an awesome video and photo presentation, now I understand why it took a while to get it together !!! Nice work, on the tree, and the video ! You might end up doing tree take downs as your day job one day. I'd sure be calling on you if I needed some tree work done !



Thanks Denis,
I do my best to show the work that goes into the take down. It's also a great way for me to see myself work and learn from the mistakes I make.  I don't know about doing tree work full time, I do enjoy it but I don't know if my body would hold up to the wear and tear. :hmm3grin2orange: Seems like the more tree work I do the more I find out that I don't know.  I have Monday off from work and I will finally have time to cut some trees on my Church property that need to come down, should be able to get a few pics. 
Work safe. :msp_thumbsup:


----------



## NHlocal

Now that I have a few minutes before I go to sleep, I cut some trees on my Church property yesterday, here's a few pics.....

.....this was a pretty big Poplar next to the playing field, had to come down.....










.....these were a few next to our road, had to come down.....









I'm beat, have a safe week.....:msp_thumbup:


----------



## struggle

I took out some stumps today at the most recent tree job I did. It went about as good as could be expected. Last night I put some new teeth on and threw two of them off today. Found one. 

Might find the other one tomorrow during clean up. I told the onwer if you see some one on the sidewalk walking around with a steel shank stuck in thier head just look the other way like you didn't see anything wrong:hmm3grin2orange:

It actully went pretty good though figuring the tight cirmcumstances with vehicle to house clearance and steep back yard to drive through etc:msp_mellow:


----------



## NHlocal

struggle said:


> I took out some stumps today at the most recent tree job I did. It went about as good as could be expected. Last night I put some new teeth on and threw two of them off today. Found one.
> 
> Might find the other one tomorrow during clean up. I told the onwer if you see some one on the sidewalk walking around with a steel shank stuck in thier head just look the other way like you didn't see anything wrong:hmm3grin2orange:
> 
> It actully went pretty good though figuring the tight cirmcumstances with vehicle to house clearance and steep back yard to drive through etc:msp_mellow:



Good morning Shane,
good to hear you're keeping busy, too bad about losing the teeth though. Are you still looking into the Sandvick wheel for your grinder? I know you mentioned it a few times. :dunno: Or is that still on your "wish list"?  UPS man dropped off a box to me yesterday, Silky Hayauchi pole saw, should be a big help, lookin' forward to trying it out....... 
Work safe. :msp_thumbsup:


----------



## struggle

NHlocal said:


> Good morning Shane,
> good to hear you're keeping busy, too bad about losing the teeth though. Are you still looking into the Sandvick wheel for your grinder? I know you mentioned it a few times. :dunno: Or is that still on your "wish list"?  UPS man dropped off a box to me yesterday, Silky Hayauchi pole saw, should be a big help, lookin' forward to trying it out.......
> Work safe. :msp_thumbsup:



I am still wanting one. Stump grinding has dropped off quit a bit of late so it makes me think maybe one more year before changing it out but you never know with me. I really need to sit down and total up my reciepts for the year and see where I'm at excatly money wise. 

I will say with the new teeth on the machine it cut very well as I have been running some duller teeth. What a difference tne new ones made. 

I would like to get a silky hand saw. I have read so much stuff about them. Silky sounds like such a great product. Good for you on that one:msp_smile:


----------



## NORMZILLA44

Looking good my friends, been busy, not cutting I wish. But not yet. Good to see you all love the work, and the pictures.


----------



## struggle

Talked to a neighbor that has some saws listed on a tag sale and now I have a tree job from that run in with him. Taking down several spruce trees on his property just three houses down from me. I knew he would have to eventually take them down so I am glad I get to do it. 

He didn't really have anything of interest as far as the saws go. He does have a dang near mint Homelite C-5 though, but since I already have one and they are not really good for anything I offered him $20 for it and he said he would wait and see how the sale goes this weekend. No great loss to me on that one.


----------



## NORMZILLA44

Cool on the Job Shane, big trees?


----------



## struggle

NORMZILLA44 said:


> Cool on the Job Shane, big trees?



No not really. Tall some what but big not by west coast standards..


----------



## mrnecsteve

struggle said:


> One of the jobs I was called on I went out and got it. It will be nothing more than pole sawing dead limbs out of two ash trees. I has really got me thinking oabout buying the HT131. I use a fiskars pole saw now. This job would be perfect for a HT131. The job would in no way pay for the saw but it would be a good start.
> 
> Also picked up another job that was in the works a month ago. Once again nothing big, but anytime I can bill $400 in a day is good in my eyes on a one day job.
> 
> I talked to the guy today about the big stump/tree job and I have to submit a written bid to them which I will do soon. It will actually be bid two jobs as they want a bid on the cemetary work as well. IF I get those two jobs it will be a real boost to my year , but not holding my breath until the check is in the bank.
> 
> Randy it was always my understanding it is best to attack a nest like that at night:msp_angry:. That way they are all in the nest when you go after them. Just wondering what your approach on that is going to be. Thanksfully I have never ever seen a nest like that in shrubs. I think I would crap myself on what to do about it.
> 
> On a landscape I cleaned up earlier this year I removed a sandbox and in that was a metal semi trailer kids toy and in the semi trailer was a nest and it was full of bees. Had my wife bring a garbage bag over and had her hold it open:msp_angry: and I gently picked the trailer up and but the bag over it. to contain them and threw it in the trash.



I have a technique for wasp nests or regular bees nests out in the open. Its a "no chemical method". It is a 3000 psi pressure washer with a rotary nozzle. The nest and bees go flying 10 to 15 feet . I believe the bees think that it was a hurricane or cyclone...and have never figured out that It was me behind the water.


----------



## NHlocal

struggle said:


> I am still wanting one. Stump grinding has dropped off quit a bit of late so it makes me think maybe one more year before changing it out but you never know with me. I really need to sit down and total up my receipts for the year and see where I'm at exactly money wise.
> 
> I will say with the new teeth on the machine it cut very well as I have been running some duller teeth. What a difference the new ones made.
> 
> I would like to get a silky hand saw. I have read so much stuff about them. Silky sounds like such a great product. Good for you on that one:msp_smile:



Hey Shane, good to hear your grinder is still working well, makes sense new cutters would improve cutting a lot. 
I bought my purely on reputation, not always the best way to make a purchase but, I have absolutely no regrets. I bought the Ibuki 3 years ago and 
haven't looked back since. They make several different models, it's just a matter of finding the one that meets your needs. Wesspur had a limited time 
"double coupon" sale and I couldn't pass it up. 



struggle said:


> Talked to a neighbor that has some saws listed on a tag sale and now I have a tree job from that run in with him. Taking down several spruce trees on his property just three houses down from me. I knew he would have to eventually take them down so I am glad I get to do it.
> 
> He didn't really have anything of interest as far as the saws go. He does have a dang near mint Homelite C-5 though, but since I already have one and they are not really good for anything I offered him $20 for it and he said he would wait and see how the sale goes this weekend. No great loss to me on that one.





struggle said:


> No not really. Tall some what but big not by west coast standards..



.....sounds like you're getting a lot of experience with take downs.....:msp_thumbup: nice!
I just finished editing the second video, I'll try to get it uploaded tonight.....:msp_unsure:



NORMZILLA44 said:


> Looking good my friends, been busy, not cutting I wish. But not yet. Good to see you all love the work, and the pictures.



Hello Norm!  Good to see you "stopping by" once in while, always good to hear from ya'. :msp_thumbup:


----------



## NHlocal

*Take down #2 and #3.....*

Here's the second video, it's a bit long 'cause I've got two take downs on it. The way I cut 'em they kinda go together. 
Have a look and tell me what you see, comment/criticize, I appreciate any and all of it. :msp_thumbup: Helps me learn, and get thick skin. :hmm3grin2orange:
Should be cutting again either Saturday and or Monday/Tuesday.....:msp_w00t:
Have a safe rest of the week. :msp_thumbsup:

Take Down of Tree #2 and #3 of 20+ - YouTube


----------



## struggle

NHlocal said:


> Here's the second video, it's a bit long 'cause I've got two take downs on it. The way I cut 'em they kinda go together.
> Have a look and tell me what you see, comment/criticize, I appreciate any and all of it. :msp_thumbup: Helps me learn, and get thick skin. :hmm3grin2orange:
> Should be cutting again either Saturday and or Monday/Tuesday.....:msp_w00t:
> Have a safe rest of the week. :msp_thumbsup:
> 
> Take Down of Tree #2 and #3 of 20+ - YouTube



The last walnut I took the top out of shook me pretty good on the tree like that:msp_w00t:

Nice video


----------



## Denis Gionet

NHlocal said:


> Here's the second video, it's a bit long 'cause I've got two take downs on it. The way I cut 'em they kinda go together.
> Have a look and tell me what you see, comment/criticize, I appreciate any and all of it. :msp_thumbup: Helps me learn, and get thick skin. :hmm3grin2orange:
> Should be cutting again either Saturday and or Monday/Tuesday.....:msp_w00t:
> Have a safe rest of the week. :msp_thumbsup:
> 
> Take Down of Tree #2 and #3 of 20+ - YouTube



AWEsome video !!! Must be one helluva ride when the top comes down and grabs the drop line, looks like you wouldn't want to try that on a flu day !


----------



## Jon1212

struggle said:


> Talked to a neighbor that has some saws listed on a tag sale and now I have a tree job from that run in with him. Taking down several spruce trees on his property just three houses down from me. I knew he would have to eventually take them down so I am glad I get to do it.
> 
> He didn't really have anything of interest as far as the saws go. He does have a dang near mint *Homelite C-5* though, but since I already have one and they are not really good for anything I offered him $20 for it and he said he would wait and see how the sale goes this weekend. No great loss to me on that one.



I saw one of those locally listed for $75, and passed. However a certain magnesium enthusiast that lives near Norm called me, and asked me to reconsider it because it wasn't what it appeared to be. It was in fact a C5, but it was the very rare C5 Gear drive. Well that changed my perspective on the saw since the gear drive unit is worth at least three times the asking price of the whole saw. It turns out that the seller is someone I've dealt with previously, so I checked the gear box on it to verify it worked, got the saw for $60, and after a basic clean up I shipped it over to Sebastopol. I never really wanted it to begin with............:msp_biggrin:


----------



## struggle

Jon1212 said:


> I saw one of those locally listed for $75, and passed. However a certain magnesium enthusiast that lives near Norm called me, and asked me to reconsider it because it wasn't what it appeared to be. It was in fact a C5, but it was the very rare C5 Gear drive. Well that changed my perspective on the saw since the gear drive unit is worth at least three times the asking price of the whole saw. It turns out that the seller is someone I've dealt with previously, so I checked the gear box on it to verify it worked, got the saw for $60, and after a basic clean up I shipped it over to Sebastopol. I never really wanted it to begin with............:msp_biggrin:



This C-5 was ultra clean but not a gear drive. They just arn't worth much for resale and since the C-% I have was giving to me I couldn't justify spending much on this one. It only has a 16" bar on it so no value there as it wasn't a roller nose. Just a basic bar.


----------



## Jon1212

struggle said:


> This C-5 was ultra clean but not a gear drive. They just arn't worth much for resale and since the C-% I have was giving to me I couldn't justify spending much on this one. It only has a 16" bar on it so no value there as it wasn't a roller nose. Just a basic bar.



That's where you guys are way ahead of me, all I saw (unitentional pun) was a decent looking C5...........pass. However after some enlightenment from Aaron, I understood the value. You can bet your collective hind parts, I won't be so quick to dismiss one again, at least not without closer inspection..........LOL!!!


----------



## NORMZILLA44

Good stuff! Still sound like decent trees Shane, Nice work Randy! Jon I remember that saw and our buddy Aaron LOL! Seems some good saws come up down that way!


----------



## NHlocal

struggle said:


> The last walnut I took the top out of shook me pretty good on the tree like that:msp_w00t:
> 
> Nice video



Thanks Shane, ayuh, I got a "good shake" on that one.....



Denis Gionet said:


> AWEsome video !!! Must be one helluva ride when the top comes down and grabs the drop line, looks like you wouldn't want to try that on a flu day !



Thanks Denis, the only reason I stayed put and didn't get tossed was 'cause I was ready and waiting when it fell. :msp_w00t: I'm trying to teach the home owner to "let it run", on that cut he had one or two too many wraps on the Porta wrap so it didn't run at all. 



NORMZILLA44 said:


> Good stuff! Still sound like decent trees Shane, Nice work Randy! Jon I remember that saw and our buddy Aaron LOL! Seems some good saws come up down that way!



Thanks Norm, I'm on a pretty steep learning curve right now.....:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## NORMZILLA44

It's steep for us all my friend, I"ve been at it 26 years and feel i got a lot to learn at times, in this kind of trade i don't think it ever stops.


----------



## NHlocal

NORMZILLA44 said:


> It's steep for us all my friend, I"ve been at it 26 years and feel i got a lot to learn at times, in this kind of trade i don't think it ever stops.



Good morning Norm!:msp_smile:
I hear ya' and I agree. 
I'm gonna be cutting Saturday and Monday on the same property, hope to get some more of those Oaks safely knocked down. :biggrinbounce2: 
Have a good and safe weekend. 
.....time to make coffee and get ready for work.....

Work safe. :msp_thumbsup:


----------



## Brian13

Nice pix/video Randy. Looks like you went for a ride on that one. It is for sure a rush when to top begins to fall and then you go for a ride. Looks like some real nice trees your cutting. Bet they would make great cooking wood. And nice polesaw, would like the Zubat pole saw since I have the handsaw. They really make some good saws. If all goes well I might get to do a pine Monday, just depends on whether the boss will let me climb it or just drop it. Nothing real exciting happening lately, trimmed a bunch of palms today. Also have started studying for the arborist exam, lot of stuff to learn. Shane Silky makes some nice hand saws. I have the Zubat, and my boss had the Gamotro and now has the Tsurgi(or something like that). They are scary sharp! On smaller branches it is sometimes a lot quicker than the chainsaw. I use mine more than my 200 most of the time. Hope everybody has a good weekend and stays safe!


----------



## Denis Gionet

Brian13 said:


> trimmed a bunch of palms today...
> 
> ... Hope everybody has a good weekend and stays safe!



You can trim palms ? I shave mine, can't stand the stubble .....  !

Good long weekend to y'all !!!


----------



## NHlocal

Brian13 said:


> Nice pix/video Randy. Looks like you went for a ride on that one. It is for sure a rush when to top begins to fall and then you go for a ride. Looks like some real nice trees your cutting. Bet they would make great cooking wood. And nice polesaw, would like the Zubat pole saw since I have the handsaw. They really make some good saws. If all goes well I might get to do a pine Monday, just depends on whether the boss will let me climb it or just drop it. Nothing real exciting happening lately, trimmed a bunch of palms today. Also have started studying for the arborist exam, lot of stuff to learn. Shane Silky makes some nice hand saws. I have the Zubat, and my boss had the Gamotro and now has the Tsurgi(or something like that). They are scary sharp! On smaller branches it is sometimes a lot quicker than the chainsaw. I use mine more than my 200 most of the time. Hope everybody has a good weekend and stays safe!



Thanks Brian,
Ayuh, I did get quite a ride from that one. Trying to teach the home owner to let it run a bit, but I'd rather be safe than sorry and have one too many wraps on the Porta wrap than one too few. :msp_tongue: Silky makes great saws, no regrets at all for me. :msp_thumbup: Haven't had a chance to try the pole saw yet, but soon. 
Good to hear from ya' again, hope all go's well with the Pine if you're able to do it, also hope you get through the arborist exam with no problems. Have thought about going for that myself, still "up in the air" on whether it's worth it for me or not? :msp_confused: 
Was up late packin' gear last night.
I'll be cutting this afternoon and also on Monday,:biggrinbounce2:.....gotta go make coffee and get ready for work..... 

Work safe. :msp_thumbsup:


----------



## NORMZILLA44

Morning back Randy! Good to see you Brian been awhile. Not much fun about palm trees, I agree some of those saws its ridiculous the sharpness, nothing like it. Good to see ya Denis!


----------



## Denis Gionet

Enjoying the Canada Turkey day weekend by playing Slacker this morning, and posting pics on FB of the snow we got this morning, it's still coming down ! Should be melting soon, it's now above freezing. Gonna be a wet one for anyone in the bush today. I sure won't be doing any woodwork in this weather !

Have yourselves a good weekend !


----------



## NORMZILLA44

You too have a great weekend Denis! See im doing the same, face book, and AS, LOL! Im lazy today!


----------



## WidowMaker1

NORMZILLA44 said:


> You too have a great weekend Denis! See im doing the same, face book, and AS, LOL! Im lazy today!


 you still sitting around writing on walls brother. FB jail. hope your doing well mate


----------



## NORMZILLA44

LOL! turned the jail around on them LOL! Pm me with what you fly under in facebook, did not realize you were in there? And thanks doing well broham!:cool2:


----------



## WidowMaker1

yeah bro, been in the big house a few times lol, yep kinda like a weekend detention wrap, straight to FB jail to hang with my imaginary friends .lol. Ill PM my FB to ya, not shore if its the right address or what. Ill get it sorted somehow :cool2:


----------



## NHlocal

After work this morning I went out this afternoon and took down 2 more Oaks. :biggrinbounce2: 
Here's a couple pics.....I gotta get some shut eye, I'm beat.....
Work safe. :msp_thumbsup:


----------



## NORMZILLA44

Great pictures randy, get some rest my friend, see ya tonight.:msp_thumbsup:


----------



## NHlocal

Thanks Norm,
I keep sayin', I really enjoy the work and try to improve every time I go out and cut. It's that "steep learning curve" thing.  
These two I took down yesterday came down nice, even with the weather conditions getting bad near the end, no real problems. :msp_thumbup:
"Seems" to get just a little bit easier every time I cut. 
I'm working on the video now, I'll post it as soon as it's done. Going back over tomorrow to take down some more trees.
Got the day off from work to do some real work. :hmm3grin2orange:
Here's a few more pics from yesterday.....

Work safe. :msp_thumbsup:


----------



## Denis Gionet

NHlocal said:


> *Here's a few more pics from yesterday.....*
> 
> Work safe. :msp_thumbsup:



Ummm, no images showing .... no biggie, I'll wait for the movie.

It's Thanksgiving up here in Canada, might go for a little bird hunt with the kids while the wife works, then the family supper at the in-law's. Not doing anything too strenuous today, it is a holiday after all !

Happy Thanksgiving to my Canadian friends, have a great day everyone !


----------



## NHlocal

Denis Gionet said:


> Ummm, no images showing .... no biggie, I'll wait for the movie.
> 
> It's Thanksgiving up here in Canada, might go for a little bird hunt with the kids while the wife works, then the family supper at the in-law's. Not doing anything too strenuous today, it is a holiday after all !
> 
> Happy Thanksgiving to my Canadian friends, have a great day everyone !



Sorry, try these.....:redface:


----------



## NHlocal

Cut again today, only took one tree down, it was a challenge. Working over their gazebo and close to the house and pool. Also dead wooded (pruned off the dead wood) another tree over their driveway. Was able to use my new Silky pole saw. Getting that pole saw was a GREAT investment! I love it! :msp_w00t: 
Here's some pics from today.....


----------



## Brian13

Happy Birthday Norm If ya dont take the day off hope its an easy day at work.


Randy great pics!! Looks like that job is going real well.


----------



## Eccentric

Happy birthday Norm!!!:bday::bday:


----------



## NHlocal

Brian13 said:


> Happy Birthday Norm If ya dont take the day off hope its an easy day at work.
> 
> 
> Randy great pics!! Looks like that job is going real well.



Thanks Brian,
it is going well, and I'm getting TONS of experience!!! 



Eccentric said:


> Happy birthday Norm!!!:bday::bday:



Hey! nobody told me Norm was a year older!?!
HAPPY BIRTHDAY TO YOU!!!!!
(still a young guy though.....)


----------



## homelitejim

Happy birthday again Norm, figure you will see this first so here is a link.

http://www.arboristsite.com/chainsaw/210977.htm


----------



## struggle

Happy day Norm:bday:


----------



## carym2a

I know this is late, hope you had a great day Norm


----------



## NORMZILLA44

Randy great pics, and you are in great shape, that gear and climbing, best excercise there is! Thanks for all the great b-day wishes my great friends! Great to see you all! Posted a craigslist link, thet 2100cd Aaron and I were looking at, guy finally put a pic up of the real saw, and looks clean 400 great buy. Its on the 2101 thread. Bout time for some cutting Aaron you ready?? Denis good to see ya on facebook, and some others, saw you are now in our group, glad to see you!


----------



## NHlocal

NORMZILLA44 said:


> Randy great pics, and you are in great shape, that gear and climbing, best excercise there is! Thanks for all the great b-day wishes my great friends! Great to see you all! Posted a craigslist link, thet 2100cd Aaron and I were looking at, guy finally put a pic up of the real saw, and looks clean 400 great buy. Its on the 2101 thread. Bout time for some cutting Aaron you ready?? Denis good to see ya on facebook, and some others, saw you are now in our group, glad to see you!



Thanks Norm,
I agree, anyone that does this kind of work on a regular basis will get into shape FAST! :hmm3grin2orange: I'll be cutting again tomorrow afternoon after I get out of work, and again on Monday if I don't get rained out. :msp_unsure: Have dropped 6 of the 20(+) trees and the home owner has been a big help. :msp_thumbup: I'm working on editing two videos right now "should" be done soon. If you cut will you get pics? 

Work safe. :msp_thumbsup:


----------



## NORMZILLA44

Good deal randy, be safe my friend. im getting with drawls, but be cutting soon!


----------



## NHlocal

NORMZILLA44 said:


> Good deal randy, be safe my friend. im getting with drawls, but be cutting soon!



Uh oh! Norm, sounds like you "got it bad", you need to get a saw in your hands, FAST! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## NORMZILLA44

Yes indeed, have not run me saws, in a couple months, That's not easy! Hope your cutting goes well today buddy.


----------



## Eccentric

NORMZILLA44 said:


> Yes indeed, have not run me saws, in a couple months, That's not easy! Hope your cutting goes well today buddy.



Same here buddy. Need to go cutting. Also need to visit some of your "saw contacts" that we've talked about too. That one can wait a _bit_ longer...........but we need to go cut *soon*. Do you think you'll be able to come out to the GTG in November?


----------



## NHlocal

THANKS!
cutting did go well today. Took down another Red Oak, another one that needed a bit of rope work. Here's a few pics.....


----------



## carym2a

NORMZILLA44 said:


> Yes indeed, have not run me saws, in a couple months, That's not easy! Hope your cutting goes well today buddy.



Same here, after all the felling and cutting last spring and early summer firewood hauling we havent played around cookie cutting or anything. but they are clean sharp and ready to goooooooo


----------



## NORMZILLA44

Sounds good Aaron, lets cut indeed! What date is that GTG? Sure hope I can, between the 8th, and 14th Im tied up. Cary sounds good my friend, I still have to go through a couple. Randy nice buddy!


----------



## Denis Gionet

I tell ya, I'm going through withdrawal myself !!! I gotta cut something soon, going nuts. Mind you it's been cold and rainy, not the best weather for cutting. Next weekend I'm going to do some firewood cutting for next year. The campground is closed for the season. 

I'm going to cut and stack rounds in the bush on pallets, and haul them out in the spring with the quad while the snow's melted but it's still frozen ground. I'll just have the splitting to do next spring. I've got 2 1/2 cords cut & split already, but I know I'll end up selling at least twice that amount to folks in the park. By season's end I had nothing left for my own use ! I'll keep for myself what's cut & split on my lot, and haul back for others as needed. It'll be out of sight where I pile it anyway.


----------



## NORMZILLA44

I hear ya Denis, almost makes me want to come across a down tree in the neighboorhood or something!


----------



## Eccentric

NORMZILLA44 said:


> Sounds good Aaron, lets cut indeed! What date is that GTG? Sure hope I can, between the 8th, and 14th Im tied up. Cary sounds good my friend, I still have to go through a couple. Randy nice buddy!



The GTG is the first weekend in November. Should be the 3rd. We do need to go cutting. Jenn's church friends keep taking my firewood. That's good, as we can't burn here anyways. I do need to stock up again though, as they'll be back for more....


----------



## NORMZILLA44

Awesome Aaron, on the GTG. Im cutting in the am, westdsied where we went before. Was going to try for saturday, but want to run my dogs, and hunt. So think cut tommorow. Wish you were off.


----------



## NHlocal

NORMZILLA44 said:


> Awesome Aaron, on the GTG. Im cutting in the am, westdsied where we went before. Was going to try for saturday, but want to run my dogs, and hunt. So think cut tommorow. Wish you were off.



Norm, 
hope you were able to get out and cut today, if the weather allows I'll be cutting again on Saturday. :msp_w00t:
.....time to make coffee and get ready for work, have a safe weekend.....


----------



## NORMZILLA44

thanks buddy! We did, my friend Bob and I. All pole saw work, but cleared some spots on the ranch roads. Good to get out, took my dogs too.


----------



## struggle

Glad to see you guys are staying busy here. I did a job down the street from me with plenty of stumps as well. No picutres but it went well. Have five trees to drop tomorrow for a church and they will handle clean up. Then I will go back to do the stumps. 

I bid a larger job a while back for another church with dropping trees and they handle clean up and then I go back for stumps and I got the job..........but they want me to have a million dollar liability insurance policy so I am in talks with my insurance company to raise it from the $600,000 mark I am currently at. Didn't see that coming:msp_sad: They need me to send them proof of insurance which I have no issue with. The guy that helped me get the job said just send them the info on the $600K policy and they most likely will accept it. Will know more on Monday.

I have spent the last couple fo days going through chains in the garage trying to see what fits what bars and saws. I have a mess of chains to go through. No sense in buying new stuff when I can sort through these other chains first.

Take care guys


----------



## NORMZILLA44

Good deal Shane good to see you. Maybe you could up the job cost too, let them know maybe your time, and expense to upgrade the policy. I agree on sorting chains and parts, and its amazing how stuff starts to pile up, and collect. Went out one day, and had a ton of chains, and bars, never realized it. Sorted em, and sold em off.


----------



## NHlocal

Good to hear you're staying busy Shane, I agree on sorting chains and keeping them separated. Makes it a lot easier to keep track of what you've got and what you need. 
I've got maybe a half dozen or more I have hanging up that need to be sharpened and if I don't get to them soon I'm sure they will double the next time I look.  

Norm, good to hear you finally went and did some cutting, are your shoulders sore from using the pole saw? :hmm3grin2orange: 
I'll be cutting tomorrow afternoon, the weather should improve by then. Should be cutting next week also, got some more time off from work. :msp_w00t:  
Still editing videos from two earlier days cutting, I "should" get 'em done soon. I've been really busy with all kinds of other stuff that needs to get done this time of year.  
I'll try to put up some pics tomorrow when I get back from cutting. Have a great weekend! 
Work safe. :msp_thumbsup:


----------



## NHlocal

Well, I made it through another afternoon of cutting and I'm "wiped out". Took down 2 more Red Oak, #8 and #9 of 20(+). Here's a few pics......
The colors up here right now are spectacular!  
Just about time to get to sleep, up at 4am again tomorrow. :bringit:
Work safe. :msp_thumbsup:


----------



## NORMZILLA44

Randy, shoulders not too bad. But man I was outa pole saw shape, since not running one for, well months, that I could tell! Yeah man beautiful trees and colors over there for sure.


----------



## NHlocal

NORMZILLA44 said:


> Randy, shoulders not too bad. But man I was outa pole saw shape, since not running one for, well months, that I could tell! Yeah man beautiful trees and colors over there for sure.



Thanks Norm, hope ya' heal up quick so you can get back at it.


----------



## NORMZILLA44

Thanks me too! Hoping for more big wood soon, this winter. Say 4 foot!


----------



## Denis Gionet

I imagine it'd start getting easier with some maneuvering room now that some of the trees are gone ? Now you've got some room to play, felling trees into open spaces. Can you drop one full length now , or still need to limb & trim all the way down ?


----------



## struggle

Today was a tough one and a another lesson learned:msp_ohmy:

I got a call a couple of days ago and a guy said they were going to cut five pine trees down (church)that were dying. There is something going around in our area (not sure is same thing out in the black hills) that is killing our pine trees. Anyways after a short disscusion with the guy (they wanted the stumps ground out afterwards) I asked him if they wanted to have some help with just paying me to drop the trees and the church members go ahead as planned to remove all the trees and such with thier equipment. 

They had a large cat articulating big boy of a loader and a straight truck with a dump bed. One guy is in the construction buisness. 

I showed up this morning at 8 as planned and the largest saw they had only had a 20" bar. Three of the trees are close to 40" diameter. I alloted a dollar amount that I told him for three hours but they soon realized it was going to be much more than that in time and they all agreed to having me cut everything as they loaded and to charge accordingly. Everything went well except on the last big tree I notched and dropped where it and that went well but like a fool I stood behind the tree and watched it fall and the tree sprang back and nailed me in the shoulder in a ram rod effect. I wasn't hurt but this was the first time I have seen/experienced one spring back that far (and thankfully nobody saw me get hit) so lesson learned. I felt like get hitting by a truck

So Monday I will go and grind the stumps out. They are paying for just grinding only but my very good friend and neighbor goes to this church and actually many people I know in my town as well do. SO my neighbor will come down with his loader small utility tractor and will load the grindings with that into my trailer and I will dump the stuff for them of no charge. Since it is for a church and some many ties to it. They will have to source the dirt on there own though. One of the guys that was helping I dropped a large ash tree for him this spring so seeing these jobs tie together with previous customers is satisfying that I am getting called for more work.

As we were doing this work a truck pulls up and just sits there watching what was going on. I walked by and the kind started asking questions like what outfit are you from etc. Clearly fishing for info. Come to find out he is a trees service guy kind of in our area. I know his buisness name as I have seen him list flyers around but nothing beyond that. It kind of made me a little uncomfortable but everything was on the up and up with me so I will not fret it. I think he does a lot of firewood sales in our area. I have no interest in that. I enjoy heating my own home and told him that. It sjust seemed a little strange. He was nice and polite though to me. 

Sorry long story to a kind of long day but it was all good in the end


----------



## Denis Gionet

So now it's morning.... how's the shoulder !?!? Prolly a little stiff today, good thing you weren't rammed back harder than that and injured. Just goes to show that we gotta be paying attention all the time when dropping 'em.


----------



## carym2a

And even after the tree is down and settled in its bed stuff can still get you .


----------



## NHlocal

NORMZILLA44 said:


> Thanks me too! Hoping for more big wood soon, this winter. Say 4 foot!



Seriously Norm? Do you really have wood that big to cut?!? I would LOVE to see pics of that!!! (of course I'd love to put my saw in it even more!) :hmm3grin2orange:



Denis Gionet said:


> I imagine it'd start getting easier with some maneuvering room now that some of the trees are gone ? Now you've got some room to play, felling trees into open spaces. Can you drop one full length now , or still need to limb & trim all the way down ?



Nope, believe it or not there probably still won't be enough room even after they all come down. It's a combination of pretty tall trees and a lot of "stuff" that seems to have been purposely placed around the yard so trees can't be dropped without first being topped. :bang:



struggle said:


> Today was a tough one and a another lesson learned:msp_ohmy:
> 
> I got a call a couple of days ago and a guy said they were going to cut five pine trees down (church)that were dying. There is something going around in our area (not sure is same thing out in the black hills) that is killing our pine trees. Anyways after a short disscusion with the guy (they wanted the stumps ground out afterwards) I asked him if they wanted to have some help with just paying me to drop the trees and the church members go ahead as planned to remove all the trees and such with thier equipment.
> 
> They had a large cat articulating big boy of a loader and a straight truck with a dump bed. One guy is in the construction buisness.
> 
> I showed up this morning at 8 as planned and the largest saw they had only had a 20" bar. Three of the trees are close to 40" diameter. I alloted a dollar amount that I told him for three hours but they soon realized it was going to be much more than that in time and they all agreed to having me cut everything as they loaded and to charge accordingly. Everything went well except on the last big tree I notched and dropped where it and that went well but like a fool I stood behind the tree and watched it fall and the tree sprang back and nailed me in the shoulder in a ram rod effect. I wasn't hurt but this was the first time I have seen/experienced one spring back that far (and thankfully nobody saw me get hit) so lesson learned. I felt like get hitting by a truck
> 
> So Monday I will go and grind the stumps out. They are paying for just grinding only but my very good friend and neighbor goes to this church and actually many people I know in my town as well do. SO my neighbor will come down with his loader small utility tractor and will load the grindings with that into my trailer and I will dump the stuff for them of no charge. Since it is for a church and some many ties to it. They will have to source the dirt on there own though. One of the guys that was helping I dropped a large ash tree for him this spring so seeing these jobs tie together with previous customers is satisfying that I am getting called for more work.
> 
> As we were doing this work a truck pulls up and just sits there watching what was going on. I walked by and the kind started asking questions like what outfit are you from etc. Clearly fishing for info. Come to find out he is a trees service guy kind of in our area. I know his buisness name as I have seen him list flyers around but nothing beyond that. It kind of made me a little uncomfortable but everything was on the up and up with me so I will not fret it. I think he does a lot of firewood sales in our area. I have no interest in that. I enjoy heating my own home and told him that. It sjust seemed a little strange. He was nice and polite though to me.
> 
> Sorry long story to a kind of long day but it was all good in the end



Shane, very glad to hear that you're still with us. That could have easily turned out a WHOLE lot worse.:msp_scared: As you said, lesson learned. I can't remember exactly where or when I heard it but I always make a habit of checking my "escape route" right before I drop the tree so it's fresh in my mind, at about a 30-45 degree angle away/back from the stump. As I said, I don't remember where/when I heard/read that's the "safest" direction to go. Maybe someone can jump in and give a reference on that.....:help:



Denis Gionet said:


> So now it's morning.... how's the shoulder !?!? Prolly a little stiff today, good thing you weren't rammed back harder than that and injured. Just goes to show that we gotta be paying attention all the time when dropping 'em.



You're absolutely right on that one Denis. Never give yourself the option to relax, it's VERY dangerous work.



carym2a said:


> And even after the tree is down and settled in its bed stuff can still get you .



Ayuh, always pay attention and be aware/understand the work you're doing. Yes, a tree on the ground can absolutely still put you under the dirt blanket.


----------



## NORMZILLA44

Man Shane glad you are ok my friend. That could have ended badly, glad you faired well and learned, as we all do. We all still have close calls at times, sure wakes us up. Randy yes indeed, 2-3 summers in a row seemed the average was 4-5 foot. It was all 2101-660 summers! Don't believe what you hear about west coast, wrap handles and long bars, ain't all for show LOL!:msp_biggrin:


----------



## NORMZILLA44

More.


----------



## WidowMaker1

cools pics bro,


----------



## NHlocal

NORMZILLA44 said:


> Man Shane glad you are ok my friend. That could have ended badly, glad you faired well and learned, as we all do. We all still have close calls at times, sure wakes us up. Randy yes indeed, 2-3 summers in a row seemed the average was 4-5 foot. It was all 2101-660 summers! Don't believe what you hear about west coast, wrap handles and long bars, ain't all for show LOL!:msp_biggrin:



No doubt Norm, you certainly do grow 'em big out there.


----------



## Brian13

Norm, great pics!! You guys have some awesome timber and land in general. Really hope to make it all the way out there one day. So far only have made it as far as Colorado and Jackson Hole Wyoming. I am sure pictures just dont do the trees out there justice. Shane glad to hear you didnt get seriously hurt. Its easy to forget just how dangerous tree work is. Glad to see the rest of the job went well. Randy this job you have been working on looks like a fun job. Looks like some real nice trees your working in. Glad to see they are going well, really looking forward to the video.


----------



## NHlocal

Brian13 said:


> Norm, great pics!! You guys have some awesome timber and land in general. Really hope to make it all the way out there one day. So far only have made it as far as Colorado and Jackson Hole Wyoming. I am sure pictures just dont do the trees out there justice. Shane glad to hear you didnt get seriously hurt. Its easy to forget just how dangerous tree work is. Glad to see the rest of the job went well. Randy this job you have been working on looks like a fun job. Looks like some real nice trees your working in. Glad to see they are going well, really looking forward to the video.



Good to hear from you Brian,
after yesterday I now have 3 videos "cookin", should be able to get them all done soon. I can't tell you how much I've learned, there is no replacement for practical experience. I'm workin' the Oaks right now, I've got some time off this week and I might take down a couple of White Birch. Ayuh, real nice trees to work with, very challenging.  
How's work been for you lately? Any pics of what you've been doing? Always remember.....
Work safe. :msp_thumbsup:


----------



## Brian13

No pics, been pretty busy though. Got to see a transplant of a large royal palm. They had a bobcat with and trencher to cut the root ball. That was pretty neat until it started to rain half way through the process. Nothing real exciting though, clearing swamp land and some tree maintenance and thats about it. One thing nice about those trees your working on is the ability to improve. I find that when I get to do a removal I always find something that I wish I cold do over again and do different. Would love to have a series of trees like that. Hope they continue to go well.


----------



## NHlocal

Brian13 said:


> No pics, been pretty busy though. Got to see a transplant of a large royal palm. They had a bobcat with and trencher to cut the root ball. That was pretty neat until it started to rain half way through the process. Nothing real exciting though, clearing swamp land and some tree maintenance and thats about it. One thing nice about those trees your working on is the ability to improve. I find that when I get to do a removal I always find something that I wish I cold do over again and do different. Would love to have a series of trees like that. Hope they continue to go well.



Good to hear you've been busy, being busy is a good thing. If the weather holds I'm planning to take the White Birch this week. 
You nailed it, being able to do take downs one after the other is awesome for "fine tuning" technique. Thanks Brian.:msp_thumbup:


----------



## carym2a

NORMZILLA44 said:


> Man Shane glad you are ok my friend. That could have ended badly, glad you faired well and learned, as we all do. We all still have close calls at times, sure wakes us up. Randy yes indeed, 2-3 summers in a row seemed the average was 4-5 foot. It was all 2101-660 summers! Don't believe what you hear about west coast, wrap handles and long bars, ain't all for show LOL!:msp_biggrin:



Yep Norm, I dont think I can run a big saw without full wrap handles or a long bar, just dont seem right


----------



## NORMZILLA44

Kain, Randy, Brian. Thank you. One of the things as you know I truely love of this area, big timber. The big huskies, and the 660 come out very often. One summer I cut Eaucalyptus, that was 3-4.5 feet or so, well 4 cords of it anyway. That one of the tree I was standing on, and yes I was wearing glasses LOL! It was a fir that fell in a storm, uphill, well over 200 feet in length. Measured it it was just shy of 6 feet through. Parmeter and I had to cut about 30 feet of it to clear a road, taht summer we fell two Tan oaks, the one in the pic I stood next too, or may have been the next one, it was 5' 7in at the stump. The we have a video we pulled over a 6 footer. Those died of sudden oak death, which has swept through here killing many oaks, mostly tan oak. I enjoy big trees, not just cutting them, but admiring them too.


----------



## NORMZILLA44

Yep Cary, I agree. All I own, used to laugh when some of the 20in ported saw crowds, who claimed to out cut the big saws. Always asked us if it was a macho thing?? I pack what I can carry, bar and saw wise, that will cut the most. And yep Wrap mandatory for me, then I heard well can't flush cut stumps, well i get those low too. They want em lower, we use a stump grinder:msp_w00t:


----------



## carym2a

Tanoaks and alders can get spooky on steep ground, they just suck , we've had alot of SOD around here too, not sure what can be done to stop it.


----------



## NORMZILLA44

Yeah, dam shame. I mean I love to cut big trees, but these old growth Tan oaks we fell, watched my friends wife cry, choked me up. We had no choice, they were dead, as you know the results of SOD. We were running out of time, before they went across there vineyard. Jeannies dad just retired, he was a foreman for L.P, then when retired Mendocino forest products. We both agreed it seemed fishy, could be man made. Many used to talk of ways to kill all the Tan oaks off. But its probably mother natures way, of thinning them. Used to grow like weeds around here, sad now all the big ones here are gone.


----------



## carym2a

NORMZILLA44 said:


> Yep Cary, I agree. All I own, used to laugh when some of the 20in ported saw crowds, who claimed to out cut the big saws. Always asked us if it was a macho thing?? I pack what I can carry, bar and saw wise, that will cut the most. And yep Wrap mandatory for me, then I heard well can't flush cut stumps, well i get those low too. They want em lower, we use a stump grinder:msp_w00t:



The same guys that can flush cut, call the chipflap a mudflap:msp_razz: I like to cut a little off the ground too, but my work isnt going to the mill for scale or USFS jobs.


----------



## Eccentric

NORMZILLA44 said:


> Awesome Aaron, on the GTG. Im cutting in the am, westdsied where we went before. Was going to try for saturday, but want to run my dogs, and hunt. So think cut tommorow. Wish you were off.



Wish I could've gone with ya Norm. Had to work...


----------



## carym2a

NORMZILLA44 said:


> Yeah, dam shame. I mean I love to cut big trees, but these old growth Tan oaks we fell, watched my friends wife cry, choked me up. We had no choice, they were dead, as you know the results of SOD. We were running out of time, before they went across there vineyard. Jeannies dad just retired, he was a foreman for L.P, then when retired Mendocino forest products. We both agreed it seemed fishy, could be man made. Many used to talk of ways to kill all the Tan oaks off. But its probably mother natures way, of thinning them. Used to grow like weeds around here, sad now all the big ones here are gone.



It does seem weird that the first place's to have SOD were the same place's the USFS were trying to close roads then later used SOD as the reason to do so. And it seems the more we burn the brush from cutting it the more we have case's of SOD. not sure just sayn.


----------



## NHlocal

This was the video that was taking me so long. Came out OK, take a look and tell me what you see. I appreciate all comments/criticism. Hope you enjoy it..... 
Work safe. :msp_thumbsup:

Take Down of Tree #4 and #5 of 20+ - YouTube


----------



## Denis Gionet

Awesome video Randy !!! Nice technique, well thought out drops and little or no chance for collateral damage.

2 thumbs up !


----------



## Alex D

NORMZILLA44 said:


> Yep Cary, I agree. All I own, used to laugh when some of the 20in ported saw crowds, who claimed to out cut the big saws. Always asked us if it was a macho thing?? I pack what I can carry, bar and saw wise, that will cut the most. And yep Wrap mandatory for me, then I heard well can't flush cut stumps, well i get those low too. They want em lower, we use a stump grinder:msp_w00t:



Wrap handlebars should come stock with all saws with the half wrap being optional out here in Ontario its the opposite half wrap comes with everything and u gotta special order full wrap and some guys dont want to touch full wrap because of flush cutting :msp_confused: yet unless you own a stump removal business or that is your stumping saw, a full wrap is better in every other situation. 

Norm I was also wondering how big is the biggest tree youve ever cut, diameter wise? And what was it???


----------



## NORMZILLA44

Cary I totally agree with you, both times! Randy always exceptional, when it your work and vids bro! I agree with denis nice work and technique. Aaron I know, bummer we had to do it friday, totally wanted to have you with us, but knew you were at work. Arrr! This winter we will have many days, you pick em my friend. Alex biggesst I think for me has been six foot, the narrow way, Oak a few of em. One doug fir true 6 foot through. Man i knew I was in wood.


----------



## NHlocal

Denis Gionet said:


> Awesome video Randy !!! Nice technique, well thought out drops and little or no chance for collateral damage.
> 
> 2 thumbs up !



Thanks Denis, 
the bad weather at the end of the day really made it a challenge. The yard has many "targets" which forced me to be VERY careful. 
After today's take down I still have three videos "cooking".  I took down a good size White Birch today, went pretty good, dropped the trunk exactly on the line I "gunned" for. :msp_w00t: Here's a couple pics from today.....


----------



## Mr. Bow Saw

Hey Norman, I look in on this thread every now and then. 
I don't remove trees anymore but here is some pics of this years Firewood piles.

















I will get some loads of wood from guys with end dumps, but most are roll off bin trucks or smaller.


----------



## NHlocal

Mr. Bow Saw said:


> Hey Norman, I look in on this thread every now and then.
> I don't remove trees anymore but here is some pics of this years Firewood piles.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I will get some loads of wood from guys with end dumps, but most are roll off bin trucks or smaller.



WOW! Now that is truly impressive! :jawdrop:


----------



## NORMZILLA44

Wow Cliff very impressive! Good to see you my friend! Randy nice job.


----------



## struggle

I have never seen so much firewood wow. 

Not to much new here with me. Weather has turned for the worse the last couple of days so its a nice break. 

In talks with a sponser here to maybe get a new wheel for the stump grinder. Big investment for such and old machine but I see it being better for machine and me in the long run if they can make it work.


----------



## Mr. Bow Saw

struggle said:


> I have never seen so much firewood wow.
> 
> Not to much new here with me. Weather has turned for the worse the last couple of days so its a nice break.
> 
> In talks with a sponser here to maybe get a new wheel for the stump grinder. Big investment for such and old machine but I see it being better for machine and me in the long run if they can make it work.



What Brand of stump grinder? I have a old old Vermeer I will be scraping.
What is wrong with your wheel?


----------



## NHlocal

NORMZILLA44 said:


> Wow Cliff very impressive! Good to see you my friend! Randy nice job.



Thanks Norm,
I'll be back over at that site today to haul out some more wood, I'll post some pictures.  
I've taken close to 2 cord of Oak out of there so far.....opcorn: 
Any cutting in the near future for you?


----------



## Brian13

Wow Cliff!!! That is a lot of wood to stack! Randy, the video looked great. Looked like every thing was under control. When your chunking down the stem, have you ever tried the step cut?


----------



## struggle

Mr. Bow Saw said:


> What Brand of stump grinder? I have a old old Vermeer I will be scraping.
> What is wrong with your wheel?



Its a 630A the wheel has been repaired mulitple times and welded in such a away that the holes are not lining up correctly for guaging the teeth. I want to get a wheel on it that doesn't requir setting the teeth any more and that is better balanced. 

If you are scraping a 630 I might be interested in a couple of parts though?


----------



## arborealbuffoon

Sounds like that stumper is gonna be a whole new machine by the time you get done modding it. Probably run better than any stock machine of that variety.

Hope yer keepin' busy enuf and the kids are thriving....

Later
Pete


----------



## Mr. Bow Saw

struggle said:


> Its a 630A the wheel has been repaired mulitple times and welded in such a away that the holes are not lining up correctly for guaging the teeth. I want to get a wheel on it that doesn't requir setting the teeth any more and that is better balanced.
> 
> If you are scraping a 630 I might be interested in a couple of parts though?



Mine is the model 6. When I got it, I up graded it to a 630 wheel, bearings and 4 belt
pulley. It had 3 belt pulley and two cylinder engine. I put a 4 cylinder 30hp Wisconsin 
on it. I used to buy teeth from a company that you did not need to set them.
They were bigger and had a built in stop. They seemed to last longer.


----------



## struggle

arborealbuffoon said:


> Sounds like that stumper is gonna be a whole new machine by the time you get done modding it. Probably run better than any stock machine of that variety.
> 
> Hope yer keepin' busy enuf and the kids are thriving....
> 
> Later
> Pete



It is starting to seem more like a restoration than a working machine:bang: I has more than paid backs its debt so far though. 

Kids are keeping me currently but that is another story for another day:msp_sneaky:



Mr. Bow Saw said:


> Mine is the model 6. When I got it, I up graded it to a 630 wheel, bearings and 4 belt
> pulley. It had 3 belt pulley and two cylinder engine. I put a 4 cylinder 30hp Wisconsin
> on it. I used to buy teeth from a company that you did not need to set them.
> They were bigger and had a built in stop. They seemed to last longer.



I put a 35hp briggs vanguard to replace the Wisconsin engine that was on it. It pulls good but I know there is a crack on the current wheel and figuring the age of it upgrading to a better wheel I hope will be a win win with time saved cuttign and easier on engine and lastly less time setting teeth. It will all happen over the winter. I know by todays standards the 630A is beyond old but it gets every job done I have brough it too:msp_smile:


----------



## NHlocal

Brian13 said:


> Wow Cliff!!! That is a lot of wood to stack! Randy, the video looked great. Looked like every thing was under control. When your chunking down the stem, have you ever tried the step cut?



Brian,
Nope, haven't tried that yet. I understand how it's done, just haven't thought of using it. I'll give it a try next time I'm "up a tree". :hmm3grin2orange: 
Here's a few pics from today.....time for sleep, I'm tired and sore.


----------



## NORMZILLA44

Randy good deal my friend, ahhh running the dogs again this weekend, Boar last saturday with them. They need to get out me too. I would cut more on after hunt days, but my four wheeler fills my saw trailer, and don't have room for all the gear. Otherwise would cut some saturday. So may do it next weekend. Shane sorry your stump grinder is having problems, hope you get it sorted out ok. Pete, Cliff, Brian great to see you guys.


----------



## NHlocal

NORMZILLA44 said:


> Randy good deal my friend, ahhh running the dogs again this weekend, Boar last saturday with them. They need to get out me too. I would cut more on after hunt days, but my four wheeler fills my saw trailer, and don't have room for all the gear. Otherwise would cut some saturday. So may do it next weekend. Shane sorry your stump grinder is having problems, hope you get it sorted out ok. Pete, Cliff, Brian great to see you guys.



Thanks Norm, 
hope to haul out the rest of everything I've put on the ground up to this point on Saturday, we'll see. :dunno:
Good to hear you're getting out with the dogs. Having good dogs around is really very relaxing I find. Unfortunately my wife and I don't have any. (we "borrow" the neighbor's once in a while  _I wouldn't want to have dogs unless I was able to spend time with them every day and I'm just not around the house enough.  I don't think it would be fair to them, but that's just me.
Time to go make coffee and get ready for "work".....
Have a safe weekend. :msp_thumbsup:


----------



## carym2a

NHlocal said:


> Brian,
> Nope, haven't tried that yet. I understand how it's done, just haven't thought of using it. I'll give it a try next time I'm "up a tree". :hmm3grin2orange:
> Here's a few pics from today.....time for sleep, I'm tired and sore.



Cool way to store your rounds on the pallets, do they seem to dry out better on end?


----------



## NORMZILLA44

I agree on the dogs Randy. You could do like me and bring them cutting, and to tree jobs LOL! I agree with Cary cool on the rounds on the pallet's, never seen it before.


----------



## NHlocal

carym2a said:


> Cool way to store your rounds on the pallets, do they seem to dry out better on end?





NORMZILLA44 said:


> I agree on the dogs Randy. You could do like me and bring them cutting, and to tree jobs LOL! I agree with Cary cool on the rounds on the pallet's, never seen it before.



The idea came out of necessity, we needed to keep the area accessible and still stack the wood so it's ready to be split, and safe to work around without any concern of it falling over. We will start splitting and stacking in the next few months when we are able to get a "crew"(volunteers  ) together. It wasn't intended to to be left that way to dry but, now that you mention it, might be a good way to go.....:msp_thumbup: I'm planning on hauling out the last of what I've cut (so far) tomorrow, maybe three more loads? We'll see.....Have a great weekend.
Work safe. :msp_thumbsup:


----------



## Hedgerow

Wassup Norm!!??? Got 5 good Oaks to drop and process tomorrow...
Not sure if I can pull that one off, but I'll do my best... 
I'll try and get some pics of the saws and carnage...
The 9010 will see some action with these...


----------



## chainsawnut460

Hey hedge what model is levis john deere saw?


----------



## Hedgerow

chainsawnut460 said:


> Hey hedge what model is levis john deere saw?



It's a CS56...
Snotty little bastard, ain't it...
Got that sorry .325 Oregon on it too...
:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## NORMZILLA44

Hedgerow said:


> Wassup Norm!!??? Got 5 good Oaks to drop and process tomorrow...
> Not sure if I can pull that one off, but I'll do my best...
> I'll try and get some pics of the saws and carnage...
> The 9010 will see some action with these...


 Sweet to bad we don't live close, I would help ya! You liking that 9010? I have eye balled them for awhile, look good to me. Looking forward to your 5 oak trees story and pics.


----------



## Hedgerow

NORMZILLA44 said:


> Sweet to bad we don't live close, I would help ya! You liking that 9010? I have eye balled them for awhile, look good to me. Looking forward to your 5 oak trees story and pics.



Yeah, it's hard working, and heavy as hell...
Right up your alley... Built like a tank...


----------



## NORMZILLA44

Ahh, you know me very well. Yep love it already LOL! Hell yeah.


----------



## NHlocal

Finally caught up, hauled the last of the wood that I've cut up to this point.  Took three full loads out yesterday. I've taken 8 loads total from there "so far". Figures out to just over 4 1/2 cord. The home owner told me when I showed up that he has 4 more Oaks (above and beyond the 20+ he already wants me to take down) he wants taken down. :msp_w00t: Here's a few pics, it was dark when my wife and I finished, sorry for the poor quality pics.....

*.....pulling out after dropping off the second load.....*






*.....third load ready to go.....*





*....."the pile" after dumping the third load.....*


----------



## NORMZILLA44

Awesome Randy, good pile of wood. That's beautiful country out there:msp_thumbsup: Love the truck my friend sweet!:cool2:


----------



## NHlocal

NORMZILLA44 said:


> Awesome Randy, good pile of wood. That's beautiful country out there:msp_thumbsup: Love the truck my friend sweet!:cool2:



Thanks Norm,
Ayuh, the pile is growing, and there will be more coming.  I'm grateful my Church let's me use the truck(I love it too :hmm3grin2orange, makes the work a whole lot easier.
It is beautiful country for sure.  
Have a safe week. :msp_thumbup:
Time to make coffee and get ready for work.....


----------



## Denis Gionet

Of all that wood that you've been dropping there, how much will the church actually burn in a year ? I guess what's left will be used for later years.


----------



## Hedgerow

Here's some Dolmar carnage Norm... 






Poison Ivy anyone???
:msp_angry:


----------



## NHlocal

Denis Gionet said:


> Of all that wood that you've been dropping there, how much will the church actually burn in a year ? I guess what's left will be used for later years.



In a "normal" winter I'll burn 4 [SUP]1[/SUP]/[SUB]2[/SUB] cord, there are two other families that will burn almost 3 cord each, close to 11 cord total in an average winter. And yes, absolutely, IF there is any leftover it gets rotated to the next winter.  We are one winter ahead right now and our goal is to get two winters ahead. :msp_w00t:
I had a co worker stop me on the way out the door last Friday and asked if I would be interested in giving him an estimate to take down a tree growing near his house, he gave me his address today. And wouldn't you know, it's OAK!!! :msp_w00t: He's in no "big hurry" to have it done, said I could stop in to take a look whenever I get a chance which is great for me 'cause I'm a bit overloaded right now.  BUT, I ain't gonna turn down extra money AND Oak firewood! And as I always say, it's way better to have too much work than it is to not have enough. 
We'll see what happens.....


----------



## carym2a

Hey Randy, the storm " Sandy "starting to move in on you up there where your at yet ?


----------



## struggle

Randy nice pile of BTU sticks you have there:hmm3grin2orange:

Heres today work. MS660 (28" bar) MS460 (20" bar) The 460 i just got back from Tree monkey and this was my first day of using it. I highly recommend his wrok. Saw was perfect and is crazy strong. 

I also brought along my pole saw, homelite XL113 (quit running) ProMac 55 ran good and then all of a sudden fuel pouring out exhuast, and a homelite xl-12 with a hard nose 16" bar and it worked flawlessly. Tomorrow I will bring the MS261. It was to frustrating messing around with the problems of the older saws.


----------



## NHlocal

carym2a said:


> Hey Randy, the storm " Sandy "starting to move in on you up there where your at yet ?



I'm listening to the wind howl and the rain pound on the roof right now. We're not getting anywhere near what they're getting a bit south of here. They're really taking a beating. :msp_ohmy: Hope everyone "weathers" the storm OK.


----------



## NHlocal

struggle said:


> Randy nice pile of BTU sticks you have there:hmm3grin2orange:
> 
> Heres today work. MS660 (28" bar) MS460 (20" bar) The 460 i just got back from Tree monkey and this was my first day of using it. I highly recommend his wrok. Saw was perfect and is crazy strong.
> 
> I also brought along my pole saw, homelite XL113 (quit running) ProMac 55 ran good and then all of a sudden fuel pouring out exhuast, and a homelite xl-12 with a hard nose 16" bar and it worked flawlessly. Tomorrow I will bring the MS261. It was to frustrating messing around with the problems of the older saws.



Thanks Shane,
sounds like a pretty good day other than the little "saw trouble". I don't know if it's just me but all I'm seeing are little blue boxes instead of pictures? 
Got another video done, take look.....

Take Down of Tree #6 of 20+ - YouTube


----------



## struggle

NHlocal said:


> Thanks Shane,
> sounds like a pretty good day other than the little "saw trouble". I don't know if it's just me but all I'm seeing are little blue boxes instead of pictures?
> Got another video done, take look.....
> 
> Take Down of Tree #6 of 20+ - YouTube



Nice job on the tree and video. Those trunk sections get some speed going fast. 

Pictures show up for me so not sure on why no go for you

As for the old saw troubles I'm now getting to the point I might sell off a bunch of my smaller older saws and step up and buy another new stihl. I didn't really expect much of the older saws in their effort to run as I haven't gone through them top to bottom. But with getting paid to do jobs is not the place to be tinkering with troubled saws. I had plenty of good saw power with me though as I wasn't going to leave the door open on not getting anything done. 

Trying to balance some of this tree work and stump grinding and keeping a household up with me being a primary job of stay at home dad is leaving little time for tinkering on the older saws so the new ones are winnign the battle for right now. 

I got to say though the old XL-12 surprised me at how well it does though.


----------



## NORMZILLA44

Good to see ya fellas! Hope you fair the weather ok Randy. Shane sounds good to upgrade those saws, sounds like you have the need, and got plenty of work as well.


----------



## carym2a

NHlocal said:


> I'm listening to the wind howl and the rain pound on the roof right now. We're not getting anywhere near what they're getting a bit south of here. They're really taking a beating. :msp_ohmy: Hope everyone "weathers" the storm OK.



Randy , hope you and yours stay safe and dry, to the south of you it looks like theres going to be alot to cleanup and fix when its done and blown out.


----------



## NHlocal

struggle said:


> Nice job on the tree and video. Those trunk sections get some speed going fast.
> 
> Pictures show up for me so not sure on why no go for you
> 
> As for the old saw troubles I'm now getting to the point I might sell off a bunch of my smaller older saws and step up and buy another new stihl. I didn't really expect much of the older saws in their effort to run as I haven't gone through them top to bottom. But with getting paid to do jobs is not the place to be tinkering with troubled saws. I had plenty of good saw power with me though as I wasn't going to leave the door open on not getting anything done.
> 
> Trying to balance some of this tree work and stump grinding and keeping a household up with me being a primary job of stay at home dad is leaving little time for tinkering on the older saws so the new ones are winnign the battle for right now.
> 
> I got to say though the old XL-12 surprised me at how well it does though.



Thanks Shane,
Ayuh, those chunks did pick up momentum. They did cause some "collateral damage" in the woods but it was no problem at all with the home owner. The rigging was setup that way on purpose to be sure that EVERY piece that was cut would swing away from the house, gazebo, and pool. Worked out great. :msp_thumbup: 
I understand completely on the not having time to tinker with saws, I still have my ms260 in pieces on my work bench, haven't even had a chance to look at it.  Hope you're able to get a hold of some new saws at a fair price.



NORMZILLA44 said:


> Good to see ya fellas! Hope you fair the weather ok Randy. Shane sounds good to upgrade those saws, sounds like you have the need, and got plenty of work as well.





carym2a said:


> Randy , hope you and yours stay safe and dry, to the south of you it looks like theres going to be alot to cleanup and fix when its done and blown out.



Thanks,
Ayuh, we're all safe and dry, still getting a bit of wind and rain but compared to last night it's nothing. :msp_ohmy: 
They got hammered for sure south of us.....


----------



## Brian13

Glad to hear your not getting hammered Randy! Hope anybody that is in or near the storm is doing ok, looks like lots of damage and trees down. Even been breezier than normal down here. Started clearing a strip of land full of pepper trees today. Real nasty job, at times I was trying to walk through waist high or higher piles of brush. Snakes, spiders, and other critters all around. The worst part is the pepper tree grows in a tangle, lot of tension on some cuts. Came close to getting poped in the face a couple of times, and had some stuff fall on top of me after cutting it loose. Definitely an interesting job, will be working on this one for a little while.
This is the area I am working in.






And here is an area I have started in.





Feel bad for the guys tomorrow that have to start dragging what I cut out.


----------



## NHlocal

Brian13 said:


> Glad to hear your not getting hammered Randy! Hope anybody that is in or near the storm is doing ok, looks like lots of damage and trees down. Even been breezier than normal down here. Started clearing a strip of land full of pepper trees today. Real nasty job, at times I was trying to walk through waist high or higher piles of brush. Snakes, spiders, and other critters all around. The worst part is the pepper tree grows in a tangle, lot of tension on some cuts. Came close to getting poped in the face a couple of times, and had some stuff fall on top of me after cutting it loose. Definitely an interesting job, will be working on this one for a little while.
> This is the area I am working in.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here is an area I have started in.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Feel bad for the guys tomorrow that have to start dragging what I cut out.



Brian,
Nice pics. Wow, that looks like a "rough" area to work in, hope your work goes easier than what the pictures look like. :msp_ohmy:
Is the heat bad for working in "stuff" like that?
Good to hear from ya' again, have a good week.
Work safe. :msp_thumbsup:


----------



## Brian13

Yeah heat would make it horrible!! Fortunately it only made it to about 70 if that, and there was a good breeze. If it was warmer, the critters would be more active, the mosquitoes would be murderous, and the humidity from the swam would be horrible. Glad its starting to cool off, ready for some colder weather, especially on a job like this LOL.


----------



## NHlocal

OK, I'm trying to get caught up on these videos, just got another one finished. Take a look and let me know what you think.....


Take Down of Tree #7 of 20+ - YouTube


----------



## NORMZILLA44

Randy your vids are always the bomb, your a movie star! Brian good to see your doing well, nasty man looks like a spot we would find a big boar in! Sad day for me, but a important sacrifice. Had to part with my 044. Ive been needing some tracking gear to make it safer, if I have to relocate my dogs while hunting. Never would have had the money. Even though I had not used the 44 as much lately, it was like parting with an old friend. But sometimes we have to make a sacrifice, and my dogs are number one. Parmeter bought it, so at least it went to a friend. I can buy it back later, or trade him another saw, so could be worse. See you soon brotha's!


----------



## NHlocal

NORMZILLA44 said:


> Randy your vids are always the bomb, your a movie star! Brian good to see your doing well, nasty man looks like a spot we would find a big boar in! Sad day for me, but a important sacrifice. Had to part with my 044. Ive been needing some tracking gear to make it safer, if I have to relocate my dogs while hunting. Never would have had the money. Even though I had not used the 44 as much lately, it was like parting with an old friend. But sometimes we have to make a sacrifice, and my dogs are number one. Parmeter bought it, so at least it went to a friend. I can buy it back later, or trade him another saw, so could be worse. See you soon brotha's!



Good morning Norm,
Thanks, I don't know about movie star,  but I appreciate the good comments. Sorry to hear about the saw, but as you say we do need to make sacrifices from time to time. Good to hear you got something in exchange that will really help you out with your dogs.  
Time to make coffee and get ready for work.....
Have a good week.
Work safe. :msp_thumbsup:


----------



## Brian13

Another nice video Randy. I know that oak is strong wood, but I bet it can make you a bit nervous the way they move around when your in them :msp_biggrin:. Beautiful trees though, wish we had some down this far south. Norm glad to see you were able to get some stuff for your dogs, sucks you had to sell a saw for it though. At least it was to a friend though.


----------



## NHlocal

Brian13 said:


> Another nice video Randy. I know that oak is strong wood, but I bet it can make you a bit nervous the way they move around when your in them :msp_biggrin:. Beautiful trees though, wish we had some down this far south. Norm glad to see you were able to get some stuff for your dogs, sucks you had to sell a saw for it though. At least it was to a friend though.



Thanks Brian, 
Ayuh, I'll be very honest with ya', there are times when I get a lot more than "a bit" nervous. When I'm on a leader/trunk with a lot of lean and I'm not able to have a second overhead tie in point. :msp_ohmy: I hate it when that happens! :hmm3grin2orange: For sure they are beautiful trees. Was approached by a co worker today(maybe you already know what I'm going to say :msp_tongue and she asked if I would look at a tree she has that was damaged by the storm(Sandy)that just blew through. Asked if I could give an estimate to take it down. :msp_w00t: Gonna go take a look after work tomorrow. :msp_w00t: I've never been busier, I LOVE IT!!!
Hope those Pepper trees aren't giving you too much trouble? Have a good rest of the week. 
Work safe. :msp_thumbsup:


----------



## NORMZILLA44

Brian and Randy thanks! Randy don't be modest! Maybe some day we can come to New hamsha! And guest star, or co-host! Hell Im famous in 3 counties!:cool2:


----------



## NHlocal

NORMZILLA44 said:


> Brian and Randy thanks! Randy don't be modest! Maybe some day we can come to New hamsha! And guest star, or co-host! Hell Im famous in 3 counties!:cool2:



Thanks Norm,
Wow!, an "all star" cast! :hmm3grin2orange: That would be quite a video I think,....."to boldly go where no arborist has gone before"..... Give me a heads up, I'm not an easy one to catch sittin' still, sounds good! :msp_thumbup:
.....time to make coffee and get ready for work.....


----------



## Brian13

Got some more pics from today. Got a lot cleared and I am beat. Pretty sure I didnt drink enough water LOL. Pretty much everything in the pics except the palm trees has been cut and dragged to a chipper. Had to take a loader/backhoe and build a bridge to get access to the area. The boss let me do some of the bridge building, and it was fun running the backhoe. Job is moving faster than I though but there is still a lot left to do.


----------



## Denis Gionet

Holey cow, looks like a jungle in there !!! Anything burnable in there, like the Palms ? Not that you'd need a fire in Florida for anything but entertainment ....


----------



## Brian13

Nah, its all garbage wood. Not worth anything, not even good for mulch after its chipped.


----------



## NHlocal

Denis Gionet said:


> Holey cow, looks like a jungle in there !!! Anything burnable in there, like the Palms ? Not that you'd need a fire in Florida for anything but entertainment ....





Brian13 said:


> Nah, its all garbage wood. Not worth anything, not even good for mulch after its chipped.



Sooooo, you do end up burning it? :hmm3grin2orange: 
That definitely looks like some "back breaking work", I have no doubt you are beat. Hey Brian, make sure you do drink enough water when you're working that stuff, getting dehydrated can make you really sick, like seriously sick. :msp_ohmy: Thanks for the updates, that's some good stuff, keep 'em coming. 
Work safe. :msp_thumbsup:


----------



## Brian13

LOL, I dont even think it would burn all that well. Its real wet stuff, if it did burn it would be real smokey and probably not smell so good. Would be like burning weeds LOL. And I hear you on the water. I dehydrated real easy, have to drink a lot of water and it dosnt take much to get behind. Cant wait until its cold.....well cold for Florida anyway LOL.


----------



## NHlocal

Brian13 said:


> LOL, I dont even think it would burn all that well. Its real wet stuff, if it did burn it would be real smokey and probably not smell so good. Would be like burning weeds LOL. And I hear you on the water. I dehydrated real easy, have to drink a lot of water and it dosnt take much to get behind. Cant wait until its cold.....well cold for Florida anyway LOL.



Ayuh, if I'm working any tree more than a couple hours I'm loading up my "Hydra pak" (3 litres), makes all the difference to have water "on demand" where ever you go.  And I really don't even notice it on my back. Oh by the way, our weather is turning more "seasonable", for the next week it'll be near 50 during the day and in the 30's at night. I'm going down to light the wood stove in about 5 minutes, just sayin'.....:hmm3grin2orange:
Work safe. :msp_thumbsup:


----------



## Brian13

Randy....You suck!!:msp_biggrin: Thats about our winter at its worst LOL.


----------



## NHlocal

Brian13 said:


> Randy....You suck!!:msp_biggrin: Thats about our winter at its worst LOL.



.....just sayin'.....:hmm3grin2orange: Seriously, when it's -10[SUP]o[/SUP] and the snow and wind is blowin' we're all dreamin' about 70[SUP]o[/SUP] weather. :msp_sad: 
My co worker agreed on the bid I gave to take down one of her trees that was damaged by the storm. It's an Ash tree that is dead/dying, I'm going to take it down tomorrow afternoon. I'm going to have to use "a little" caution. :msp_ohmy: Here's a couple pictures.....


----------



## Denis Gionet

Holey Lord t'underin' Jesus b'y, that there be an ugly mother of a clusterfick you'll have there ! I can see a pole saw being useful on that job ! From halfway up the other tree, just to be safe ....


----------



## NHlocal

Denis Gionet said:


> Holey Lord t'underin' Jesus b'y, that there be an ugly mother of a clusterfick you'll have there ! I can see a pole saw being useful on that job ! From halfway up the other tree, just to be safe ....



My wife will be taking pics and video,  and I will be taking "extreme" caution during the take down. :msp_ohmy: One way or the other the tree is coming down tomorrow. :msp_glare: I've got some ideas for rigging that I've seen used that will help me work "a bit" safer. I'll post some pics when I get home and settle in for the night, if I survive. :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Ductape

NORMZILLA44 said:


> Brian and Randy thanks! Randy don't be modest! Maybe some day we can come to New hamsha! And guest star, or co-host! Hell Im famous in 3 counties!:cool2:





I'll join you. I need to learn a little climbing anyway..........


----------



## NORMZILLA44

Randy Hydration pack is good! I agree looks like a jungle Brian. Scott there is definately a guest star opening!


----------



## Ductape

NORMZILLA44 said:


> Scott there is definately a guest star opening!



I think Randy is about an hour from me.....


----------



## Brian13

Hard to say from the pics Randy, but it almost looks like you could drop it without climbing it. You may want to see if you can take your throw line( if you have one) and try to get that hanger out before you start. If it were me I would drop the one with the hanger in it from the ground with a pull line to help guide it. And it looks like the other might be leaning towards the road, so if I didnt think I could pull that to a clear area I would feel comfortable climbing up high enough to top and chunk down the rest. Hard to say from just pics LOL. Be careful Randy and hope it all comes down safely.


----------



## NORMZILLA44

Sorry Randy missed your post with them trees, just caught it. Good advise Brian on the steps you would take. To bad that lamp pole is there, I agree if you can pull that hanger out with a line. Even pull a climb, or bull rope up, if the throw line won't work. And shake the tree back and fourth, and get it to fall maybe. Good luck be safe, look up.


----------



## carym2a

NORMZILLA44 said:


> Sorry Randy missed your post with them trees, just caught it. Good advise Brian on the steps you would take. To bad that lamp pole is there, I agree if you can pull that hanger out with a line. Even pull a climb, or bull rope up, if the throw line won't work. And shake the tree back and fourth, and get it to fall maybe. Good luck be safe, look up.



Yep! I second that, eyes open, I'd tie of to the truck and bump it a few times, be safe safe:msp_thumbup:


----------



## NORMZILLA44

Wanted to make the GTG, Aaron=eccentric helped to put together. But Im on the couch sick! At least it's with great friends.


----------



## Alex D

Brian13 said:


> Randy....You suck!!:msp_biggrin: Thats about our winter at its worst LOL.



Ill gladly take Canadian winter over tropical spiders anytime, can't stand them, especially those big f#ckers the Aussies got.


----------



## NORMZILLA44

Im with ya, can't stand spiders!


----------



## NHlocal

Thanks for all the good advice, the tree is on the ground and no bodies, equipment, or property got broken or damaged.  (not for lack of trying) My main concern is always to cause no damage to the customer's property and that is what "mostly" determines how I go about taking down a tree. I did "drop" the side with the hanger in it first. I didn't want to bomb it straight onto the driveway 'cause of the possibility of bustin' up pavement. I rigged a block in the other tree and "attempted" to ease it down. I didn't get pics of that part but, I got it on video. Halfway down it was perfectly online and then the hinge started to let go. The tree fell down off the stump and in extremely slow motion pivoted around towards the road. I stopped lowering because by that time it was almost over the lamp post and mailbox. It finally stopped, you guessed it, in the road. Sounds really bad but as I said, no damage and there was no traffic at the time. I can laugh about it now(a little:redface. The other tree was basic stuff, climb as high as I "dare" to go, cut the top out and chunk it down. Here's a few pics.....
Gotta get some sleep, up at 4am tomorrow.
Work safe. :msp_thumbsup:


----------



## NORMZILLA44

Good stuff Randy job well done! Wise policy, and priority no damage, that's how we roll! Use the porta wrap? We have done a few like that.


----------



## carym2a

Very sanitary job, safe and clean


----------



## NHlocal

NORMZILLA44 said:


> Good stuff Randy job well done! Wise policy, and priority no damage, that's how we roll! Use the porta wrap? We have done a few like that.





carym2a said:


> Very sanitary job, safe and clean



Thanks, 
Ayuh, used the Porta Wrap, worked great. Had no problem controling the weight of the tree, I just completely misread the tree wanting to pivot like it did. :redface::redface::redface: But, as I said, as bad as it went it really did turn out good. Live and learn, I'm still alive so I'm still learning. 
Norm, hope you're feeling a little better today.
Time to make coffee and get ready for work.....
Work safe. :msp_thumbsup:


----------



## NORMZILLA44

I agree cary Randy figured as much that PW, is a life saver! Feeling a little better, but need more R&R


----------



## NHlocal

NORMZILLA44 said:


> I agree cary Randy figured as much that PW, is a life saver! Feeling a little better, but need more R&R



Get your rest Norm, get healthy so you can "get back at it". Good to hear you're feeling a little better.  I'm doing the same right now, trying to rest that is. Got a sore throat, blocked up sinus, cough.....bad cold I think, nice to just lay around and rest.


----------



## NORMZILLA44

Dam Randy, sounds like we got the same thing. Same to you rest up bro! im on the couch sipping coffee, tired. But been drinking a bunch of O.J and taking zicam it is awesome that zinc does wonders. Cut's my cold in half. Had Phenomonia twice in my life, because I over did it, while sick, was winter both times, and wet and run down. Last time was early 90's I was still in high school, was real sick had a hunt planned and my dogs and me were needed. Packed out a Boar waist high in a creek, it was snowing a little, big freeze. Bout ended my career, I was laid up about 2 months after, turned for the worst. Anymore if I got a bad cold I stay where it's warm and dry!


----------



## carym2a

NORMZILLA44 said:


> Dam Randy, sounds like we got the same thing. Same to you rest up bro! im on the couch sipping coffee, tired. But been drinking a bunch of O.J and taking zicam it is awesome that zinc does wonders. Cut's my cold in half. Had Phenomonia twice in my life, because I over did it, while sick, was winter both times, and wet and run down. Last time was early 90's I was still in high school, was real sick had a hunt planned and my dogs and me were needed. Packed out a Boar waist high in a creek, it was snowing a little, big freeze. Bout ended my career, I was laid up about 2 months after, turned for the worst. Anymore if I got a bad cold I stay where it's warm and dry!



We's gettin older and need to heal up, we have nothing more to prove, and all to gain


----------



## NORMZILLA44

Very true Cary. Im thinking if Im well enough, and should be maybe some cutting this friday.


----------



## NHlocal

NORMZILLA44 said:


> Very true Cary. Im thinking if Im well enough, and should be maybe some cutting this friday.



Get healed up Norm. I'm feeling a little better but either way I've got "cleanup" from Saturday's take down AND, 
right now I've gotta go make coffee and get ready for work.....
Have a good week. 
Work safe. :msp_thumbsup:


----------



## Brian13

Nice pics Randy, glad it went smooth for the most part. You and Norm try to take it easy, working when sick really sucks. I used to not slow down a bit when sick, and now I still dont take off work but when not at work I try to do nothing but sleep.


----------



## NORMZILLA44

I agree Brian and thanks will take it easy, stayed home today. Plenty of O.J and water!


----------



## NHlocal

Brian13 said:


> Nice pics Randy, glad it went smooth for the most part. You and Norm try to take it easy, working when sick really sucks. I used to not slow down a bit when sick, and now I still dont take off work but when not at work I try to do nothing but sleep.



Thanks Brian,
no, I didn't stay home today, not really an option for me right now. Mostly I've just got a sore throat, running nose, and cough. Still wears me down though.....


----------



## NORMZILLA44

Hope everyone is having a good and safe work week. Planning on cutting friday if Im able, and not raining to much. Over due for sawing, they are getting restless!


----------



## NHlocal

NORMZILLA44 said:


> Hope everyone is having a good and safe work week. Planning on cutting friday if Im able, and not raining to much. Over due for sawing, they are getting restless!



Sounds good Norm, good to hear you're feeling better. 
We've got a storm coming Wednesday night and Thursday, might be some snow with it, might clear for the weekend though. I'll be cutting if it does. 
Hope you're able to get out and do some cutting yourself. :msp_thumbup: (don't forget to vote)
Work safe. :msp_thumbsup:


----------



## NORMZILLA44

Stay clear of that cold, do not want to see you get Phenomia. Yep voted via mail 2 weeks ago! I added another 288xp to the stable. I need to replace fly wheel but it rips! So the 44 is gone, and 372. But 372 is kind of on loan my friend is disabled, and can not handle the 288 anymore. I do not want him to get hurt. Not like I was anxious to give up the 372 but the 288 is my fav! It worked out, he want's a good 24in firewood saw even smaller, so I will get the 372 back. All is good! Feeling better today finally!


----------



## NHlocal

NORMZILLA44 said:


> Stay clear of that cold, do not want to see you get Phenomia. Yep voted via mail 2 weeks ago! I added another 288xp to the stable. I need to replace fly wheel but it rips! So the 44 is gone, and 372. But 372 is kind of on loan my friend is disabled, and can not handle the 288 anymore. I do not want him to get hurt. Not like I was anxious to give up the 372 but the 288 is my fav! It worked out, he want's a good 24in firewood saw even smaller, so I will get the 372 back. All is good! Feeling better today finally!



Wow Norm, 
sounds like you've got a lot goin' on. Never ran a 288 but I hear they like big wood.  Glad you're feeling better. :msp_thumbup: 
Finished up that job I started on Saturday, my wife helped me out, she's a great help(couldn't have finished it tonight without her). Here's a couple cleanup pics from yesterday and today. Oh!, by the way, when I arrived to start the job on Saturday the home owner points out a Cherry tree about 50ft further down the tree line that wasn't too healthy and had quite a bit of lean over the lawn and asks(you guessed it!), could you cut that one too, and how much more will that cost? For what turned out to be maybe an additional 20 to 30 minutes work I got a nice little increase in pay! :msp_w00t: I love tree work! Anyway, the home owner said she has some friends looking to get some trees cut and she has no problem recommending me to them.....:bringit:


----------



## NORMZILLA44

Ah, yes the mighty 288 always loved the feel, and power. Hey can't go wrong with a 385 either my friend! Just saw one nice one here for sale, if I had the cash, you know the story LOL! Nice work and pictures! That cherry wood cut some here, if it's the same it was suprisingly hard wood? I tried to hand split a piece, that didn't happen:msp_biggrin:


----------



## NHlocal

This cold is still wearing me down,  oh well, I'm taking advantage of some "down time", got another video done.  This was back on October 20th, the foliage was really starting to come into color. Take a look and let me know what you see.....opcorn:


Take Down of Tree #8 and #9 of 20+ - YouTube


----------



## NHlocal

As I said, this cold is giving me some down time so I'm getting these videos edited and uploaded. Here's another one.....:msp_rolleyes: Starting to get "caught up". 

Take Down of Tree #10 of 20(+) - YouTube


----------



## NORMZILLA44

Randy I hear that man, these colds are down right nasty. Nice work buddy as always!! It is getting cold here, snowing in Tahoe. Feels like it may here dam, chilly! The spoils of my summer saw glory, are heating our house and keeping me warm tonight!! My friend Bob, part of our work, and hunt group just got a polaris ranger 700 4x4. The working man will be riding in style, dump bed and all, and room for many saws and firewood, sweet machine!


----------



## homelitejim

Yep cold here as well, going to be in the teens by morning but wood heat is keeping it a toasty 78* in here, shorts and t shirts weather inside.


----------



## NHlocal

NORMZILLA44 said:


> Randy I hear that man, these colds are down right nasty. Nice work buddy as always!! It is getting cold here, snowing in Tahoe. Feels like it may here dam, chilly! The spoils of my summer saw glory, are heating our house and keeping me warm tonight!! My friend Bob, part of our work, and hunt group just got a polaris ranger 700 4x4. The working man will be riding in style, dump bed and all, and room for many saws and firewood, sweet machine!



O.K., O.K., stop teasing. How about some pics, that sounds like a nice machine. :msp_thumbup: 
Ayuh, still trying to shake this cold, won't be cutting today but, I am going to look at/bid on another possible take down this afternoon. 



homelitejim said:


> Yep cold here as well, going to be in the teens by morning but wood heat is keeping it a toasty 78* in here, shorts and t shirts weather inside.



Ayuh, my wife likes that kind of heat too. Been burnin' wood in the stove for the last few weeks, nice and warm inside. :biggrinbounce2:
Time to make coffee and get ready for work.....


----------



## NORMZILLA44

Brother Jim, always good to see ya! Randy was going to take pics, guy was supposed to be hear at 2:30 pm yesterday, he showed up with the ranger at 7:00 pm, long day, to dark for pics, but at least Bob got it. Man nice machine.


----------



## NHlocal

NORMZILLA44 said:


> Brother Jim, always good to see ya! Randy was going to take pics, guy was supposed to be hear at 2:30 pm yesterday, he showed up with the ranger at 7:00 pm, long day, to dark for pics, but at least Bob got it. Man nice machine.



Norm,
it's always good to get a "piece of equipment" like that, post up some pics if and when you get 'em, I'd love to see what it looks like. :msp_drool: 
Just got back from bidding on a take down for another co worker. He agreed on the spot. :msp_w00t: He's keeping all the wood(it's another Red Oak)including the limbs, so it's pure labor. All I have to do is get it down safely without damage to the other trees or lawn(or house:msp_ohmy. Here's a few pics I snapped real quick before I left.....


----------



## Ductape

Randy, you might be doing something wrong......... I never hear any cursing in your videos??? :msp_razz:


----------



## NHlocal

Ductape said:


> Randy, you might be doing something wrong......... I never hear any cursing in your videos??? :msp_razz:



Of _curse_ not, why would I wanna put a _curse_ on anything.....:msp_tongue::hmm3grin2orange::msp_tongue:


----------



## NORMZILLA44

Ductape said:


> Randy, you might be doing something wrong......... I never hear any cursing in your videos??? :msp_razz:


 LOL! I know our tree jobs have a choice word or two! Randy will do with pics, the thing is Kubota orange, with a black or grey bed I forget. I actually love the color. That red oak looks fairly straight foward, cool deal man. Got a little girth to it eh? second pic looked like it was 3 foot or so? When you going to do it?


----------



## struggle

Looks like you guys are staying busy. Here are the pictures of the church trees I did. It is all done now. I was paid contracted to cut the trees down and make them ready for haul away and then grind the stumps out and clean the site up. Dirt fill is on the property owners responsibilty to handle for the stumps etc. 

Thankfully my neighbor that owns a machine shop a block from this site has a very nice Mustang skid loader so I used that to haul the chips from the stumps. I filled my dump trailer 6X12 five times to the point of stuff falling off all sides of it. The skid loader was a big help. I don't have an after shots beyond this. The site is clean and ready for the church to get dirt hauled in and grade it for seed. I have to send them a bill out on Monday

They have more work for at a cemetary but I am waiting on them to drop a fence to procced on that job as all those trees will be dropped into an adjoining farm field and they will then drag them to burn in a pile and I will have stumps to do there as well, but weather here has taken a turn for the worse so no telling if it will get done anytime soon:msp_sad:

There were nine trees in these pictures and then they also had me take down two small ash trees street side as well that had the tops blown out and they weren't very big but it was a nice added bonus in pay as though.


----------



## NHlocal

NORMZILLA44 said:


> LOL! I know our tree jobs have a choice word or two! Randy will do with pics, the thing is Kubota orange, with a black or grey bed I forget. I actually love the color. That red oak looks fairly straight foward, cool deal man. Got a little girth to it eh? second pic looked like it was 3 foot or so? When you going to do it?



Norm,
you know how in video or pictures the camera makes us look "bigger" than we are?..... same here, it's a good size Oak but not that big, maybe two feet. I'll have pics and video even if I do the job "solo". 



struggle said:


> Looks like you guys are staying busy. Here are the pictures of the church trees I did. It is all done now. I was paid contracted to cut the trees down and make them ready for haul away and then grind the stumps out and clean the site up. Dirt fill is on the property owners responsibilty to handle for the stumps etc.
> 
> Thankfully my neighbor that owns a machine shop a block from this site has a very nice Mustang skid loader so I used that to haul the chips from the stumps. I filled my dump trailer 6X12 five times to the point of stuff falling off all sides of it. The skid loader was a big help. I don't have an after shots beyond this. The site is clean and ready for the church to get dirt hauled in and grade it for seed. I have to send them a bill out on Monday
> 
> They have more work for at a cemetary but I am waiting on them to drop a fence to procced on that job as all those trees will be dropped into an adjoining farm field and they will then drag them to burn in a pile and I will have stumps to do there as well, but weather here has taken a turn for the worse so no telling if it will get done anytime soon:msp_sad:
> 
> There were nine trees in these pictures and then they also had me take down two small ash trees street side as well that had the tops blown out and they weren't very big but it was a nice added bonus in pay as though.



Wow Shane,
that was a big job! :msp_ohmy: How long did it take to get that "finished up"? Well done on that one.
Time to make coffee and get ready for work.....
Work safe. :msp_thumbsup:


----------



## NORMZILLA44

Yes Randy I do, well hey 2 feet still looks like you got a good tree. Shane wow indeed, nice work my friend big job. Well done


----------



## struggle

NHlocal said:


> Wow Shane,
> that was a big job! :msp_ohmy: How long did it take to get that "finished up"? Well done on that one.
> Time to make coffee and get ready for work.....
> Work safe. :msp_thumbsup:



Since my primary job is taking care of my kids and my wife has been quite busy at work this job spanned over five days no more than say 6 hours at a time to get everything done. By done I mean cut everything down, cut it up, Other guy came in with grapple sklid loader and hauled the trees away and then I came back ground out stumps and completely cleaned and raked the site. It was a lot of work and when I'm at a job I trry to be full on without much dawdling. I was reall happy with how everything turned out. The one stump that is pictured still standing I tried to push over no such luck I just left it. I told the guy that even though some of the stumps were up right they were cut off clean to be taken. 

In my original bid I was only to clean up the stump areas but felt inclinded to finsh hand rake the site in the end. It took maybe two hours more to do that but gave the job a finished look. This work was done in a small town and even though I know I was not paid persay for that many people in these small towns stick thier noses where they don't belong so I though maybe I better step up and clean everything off so others might not think I dropped the ball on the church. 

I was really happy with how the old 630A did as this was a real test to the machine to do that many large stumps (pines seem to be my toughest to grind, so chewy) back to back and it took quite well to it. 

I also scored some saws from a guy that lives behind the church. Nothing to special but that will be in another post in a minute or two:msp_biggrin:

One thing I will add is I never damaged a chain on this job. I never changed one. I used my MS460 MS660 and MS261 and brought out the XL-12 for giggles to limb and I did not change one chain even with flush cutting the stumps. I'm sure the 660 could be freshened up but it is still cutting good. I saw some nails to as well in the trees:msp_sneaky:


----------



## NORMZILLA44

I figured it took a few hours, great job my friend. And yep it pays to look around, and pay attention while cutting, those chains if only cutting wood, can go a piece! I cut firewood a whole summer with one of my old huskies, never filed it, never hit dirt either, stripped dirty bark, and being a little more carefull can help.


----------



## NHlocal

Way to go Shane,
I'd say job well done for sure. That was a huge job for just one person to cover.  
I agree 100%, I will always go the "extra mile", it has always "paid off" for me. :msp_thumbup: 
Work safe. :msp_thumbsup:


----------



## NHlocal

NORMZILLA44 said:


> Yes Randy I do, well hey 2 feet still looks like you got a good tree. Shane wow indeed, nice work my friend big job. Well done



Norm,
I will likely be taking that down sometime next week if I get some good weather. :msp_w00t: 
Time to make coffee and get ready for work.....


----------



## NORMZILLA44

I love the make coffee part Randy. I am 100 percent coffee man! The 372 is back in my shed, got Dave a 034 and swapped it, he is handicapped, and when I swapped the 372 for the 288, he said even a smaller saw would be better. Man I was happy to hear I could get it back! I got the 288 polished up to some of it's former glory! Love it, and the sound, feels like it wants to jump out of your hands, and run!


----------



## NHlocal

NORMZILLA44 said:


> I love the make coffee part Randy. I am 100 percent coffee man! The 372 is back in my shed, got Dave a 034 and swapped it, he is handicapped, and when I swapped the 372 for the 288, he said even a smaller saw would be better. Man I was happy to hear I could get it back! I got the 288 polished up to some of it's former glory! Love it, and the sound, feels like it wants to jump out of your hands, and run!



Norm,
that's great you're able to help out with the saw, nicely done. :msp_thumbup: And you got the 288 AND the 372 back, that's a great pair of saws, way to go "working man".  Hmmmmm, polished up? You know that begs the question, pics please.....:msp_drool: 
Ayuh, coffee is part of the morning routine, but it's got to be FRESH and strong. This "working man" really enjoys a cup that tastes just like it smells.....:msp_drool: 
And yes once again, time to make some coffee and get ready for work.....

Work safe. :msp_thumbsup:


----------



## NORMZILLA44

Ok buddy I am slow, today off, drinking coffee by the fire. I will get myself up, and post pics! Yeah Im real happy, and he is the kind of guy, a saw is a tool he has no favorites, and no attachement. I told him my main concern was his safety, and being happy. And if that meant him keeping the 372 so be it, hes a great friend. Im glad he wanted the 034, because it is much safer with his handicaps. Aaron knows the saw, Chris my friend had it, then we got him a 575 logger. So he had no need for the 034. Aaron looked it over, we all did, it had a whistle at first I thought fly wheel. Aaron thought maybe crank bearing, we were not sure, but super clean, and runds awesome. I guaranteed it for my friend, told him ever any issues, it will be fixed by me NO Questions, so it comes with a lifetime warranty. He will use it maybe 5-6 times a year. If I did not feel it was dependabel, he would not have it, and he knows I stand behind what I say. Hey up to get more coffee!


----------



## NHlocal

NORMZILLA44 said:


> Ok buddy I am slow, today off, drinking coffee by the fire. I will get myself up, and post pics! Yeah Im real happy, and he is the kind of guy, a saw is a tool he has no favorites, and no attachement. I told him my main concern was his safety, and being happy. And if that meant him keeping the 372 so be it, hes a great friend. Im glad he wanted the 034, because it is much safer with his handicaps. Aaron knows the saw, Chris my friend had it, then we got him a 575 logger. So he had no need for the 034. Aaron looked it over, we all did, it had a whistle at first I thought fly wheel. Aaron thought maybe crank bearing, we were not sure, but super clean, and runds awesome. I guaranteed it for my friend, told him ever any issues, it will be fixed by me NO Questions, so it comes with a lifetime warranty. He will use it maybe 5-6 times a year. If I did not feel it was dependabel, he would not have it, and he knows I stand behind what I say. Hey up to get more coffee!



Hey Norm, 
good deal helping out with the saw. Thinking about his safety with the saw is exactly the way to be thinking, nicely done.  
I've got the "day off" tomorrow. Gonna be taking down that Oak. Like I said, all the home owner wants is the tree safely on the ground and the large limbs and trunk bucked up, pure labor and no wood to haul out.  I'll try to post some pics when I get home tomorrow night. opcorn: I'm thinking about having a cup of coffee myself..... :msp_drool:


----------



## carym2a

Hey Norm , if you want keep a good loaner around I would trade my 2150 mean green for that 372, all in the name of safety opcorn:


----------



## NORMZILLA44

Thanks Randy! Good luck and be safe with the oak my friend! Cary LOL! Man I would be lying, if I said I wouldn't have missed that 372!


----------



## Eccentric

I was just thinking about that 034 yesterday Norm. I fixed something in the starter that day when Chris brought it out. The 'whirring' sounded/felt like either a PTO side crank bearing or the oil pump drive gears. I'm leaning towards the oil pump gears the more I think about it...

So now Chris has a 575XP? Is that the saw that John P was running? 2Dogs and I were talking about that saw at the GTG. Funny how saws get passed around.

Are we on for Saturday? I've gotta file a couple chains after work on Thurs night if we are. Looking forward to running your 288XP. I'll bring that handlebar from Bob for you. What sort of wood will we be getting into? Gotta decide what I wanna bring (and what chains to touch up)....


----------



## NHlocal

NORMZILLA44 said:


> Thanks Randy! Good luck and be safe with the oak my friend! Cary LOL! Man I would be lying, if I said I wouldn't have missed that 372!



Thanks Norm,
got the tree down safe and this working man is crawling into bed worn out and sore. It was "a bit" more work than I expected. Still need to go back and buck up the trunk. You were closer than I was, at the stump anyway. The 32" bar on my 385 came up just short of reaching when I made the back cut. Had to cut it from both sides, maybe 32" or 33" diameter. :msp_ohmy: It was dark when I finished so the video clip of the trunk section coming down is pretty much a loss. :bang: Here's a few pics from today.....

.....I love my new pole saw.....(saved a lot of work)






.....good size tree.....









.....I put a "target" on the ground, two loop runners, "X" marks the spot, just missed.....(was right on for the height)


----------



## NORMZILLA44

Great info Aaron, I never would have thought of the oiler drive gear. Cool beans, he has my guarantee, so if she goes out me will fix, but thats a good heads up. Im bringing all my saws, trimming brush, and may run into wood trees that may be down, not sure. Says am rain, afternoon clear so guess we play by ear on cut time. Chomping at the bit! Randy good deal nice job and pics dude! Awesome job! Here's your pics little buddy! Me new toy. Aaron yes same 575 thanks to 2dogs! You know Parmeter, more a Stihl guy, well he wanted to help Chris out too, as a bigger saw need. Parmeter is in good hands now, with my 044! He said I was right, awesome for firewood!


----------



## NHlocal

NORMZILLA44 said:


> Great info Aaron, I never would have thought of the oiler drive gear. Cool beans, he has my guarantee, so if she goes out me will fix, but thats a good heads up. Im bringing all my saws, trimming brush, and may run into wood trees that may be down, not sure. Says am rain, afternoon clear so guess we play by ear on cut time. Chomping at the bit! Randy good deal nice job and pics dude! Awesome job! Here's your pics little buddy! Me new toy. Aaron yes same 575 thanks to 2dogs! You know Parmeter, more a Stihl guy, well he wanted to help Chris out too, as a bigger saw need. Parmeter is in good hands now, with my 044! He said I was right, awesome for firewood!



Thanks Norm,
very nice pics. That ought to be able to cut just about anything you come across. :msp_thumbup:
Time to make coffee and get ready for work.....
Have a good weekend.
Work safe. :msp_thumbsup:


----------



## Denis Gionet

Awesome pics Randy (again) ! How tall you figure that one was ? Looked like close to 60 feet for sure. Some good firewood for someone, but not you I guess ! 

Have a great weekend, working men !


----------



## NORMZILLA44

Thanks Randy! And Denis you have a great weekend too! All of you!


----------



## NHlocal

Denis Gionet said:


> Awesome pics Randy (again) ! How tall you figure that one was ? Looked like close to 60 feet for sure. Some good firewood for someone, but not you I guess !
> 
> Have a great weekend, working men !



Thanks Denis,
I don't believe I'd be wrong calling it 70ft. I'm going back tomorrow to cut up the trunk. I'll take another look at the "pieces" on the ground and see if I can "confirm" that.(I'll pull a tape on what's there and double check  ) Ayuh, the home owner is keeping the wood, there's gotta be over a cord in that tree, nice Red Oak! That'll keep him warm for a while.  No problem losing out on that wood for me, I've still got the home owner I'm cutting for with the "20(+) trees", and I'm "almost" half way through getting that done. And almost all of that wood is Red Oak(and I'm keeping all of that  ) Here's another pic, a little better look at the whole tree.....


----------



## NORMZILLA44

Nice looking place to work Randy. The 385 will make short work out of that wood! And trunk!


----------



## NHlocal

NORMZILLA44 said:


> Nice looking place to work Randy. The 385 will make short work out of that wood! And trunk!




Thanks Norm,
ayuh, that 385 is a "hungry" saw, it always puts a smile on my face.  
I'll get some more pics tomorrow when I cut up that trunk and post 'em up when I get home. opcorn: 
Have a safe weekend! :msp_thumbsup:


----------



## NORMZILLA44

I bet it does Randy, never ran one but always wanted to own one. Few hours coffee time eh my friend? Same here. Aaron Parmeter and I were going cutting in the am, may be rained out, will see in the am.


----------



## NHlocal

NORMZILLA44 said:


> I bet it does Randy, never ran one but always wanted to own one. Few hours coffee time eh my friend? Same here. Aaron Parmeter and I were going cutting in the am, may be rained out, will see in the am.



Stay dry if you get out Norm, we're getting clear and chilly here today, maybe up to 45 for a high. 
Ayuh, it is that time again, get some coffee and get ready for work.....:hmm3grin2orange:
Work safe my friend. :msp_thumbsup:


----------



## NORMZILLA44

Coffee, and wood stove here! We called it off, was still raining, and turned out for the best. Aaron, and Parmeter both sick. Poor guys, I just got over that crap. So best thing stay inside and warm, and dream of saws, and cutting.


----------



## NHlocal

NORMZILLA44 said:


> Coffee, and wood stove here! We called it off, was still raining, and turned out for the best. Aaron, and Parmeter both sick. Poor guys, I just got over that crap. So best thing stay inside and warm, and dream of saws, and cutting.



You got it Norm, stay inside where it's warm and dry, good advice. :msp_thumbup: 
Just got home from finishing up that Oak. The home owner is VERY happy with the work. Here's a few pics from today.....


----------



## NORMZILLA44

Made more coffee, and really coming down now, man it's pouring. Nice job Randy! Good tree for sure, like that 385 with that bar on it! Nice:msp_thumbup:


----------



## ausneil 1

NORMZILLA44 said:


> Made more coffee, and really coming down now, man it's pouring. Nice job Randy! Good tree for sure, like that 385 with that bar on it! Nice:msp_thumbup:



thats about what i'm doing also norm, trying to rain again now and has been most of the night. Just a lazy sunday after a saturday race day.


----------



## WidowMaker1

getting really dark here with thunder cloud, hope it pisses down a heap this summer, getting tired of the regular Bushfire grind, 

hey Neil you back running in the races?


----------



## NORMZILLA44

Neil, Kain good to see ya fella's! Keep forgetting the weather and season is totally different over there LOL! Gotta love them races! Love the new saw Kain, anything special in mind for it?


----------



## WidowMaker1

norm, she's just going to be one sweet old muscle saw in amongst the arsenal, will run along side the 395 & 3120. will get around to putting it on the CS mill for a run latter. ill be looking after her really well tho, as i do with all me saws.


----------



## WidowMaker1

Not shore if you can read it?? its the best copy i have but.


----------



## ausneil 1

WidowMaker1 said:


> getting really dark here with thunder cloud, hope it pisses down a heap this summer, getting tired of the regular Bushfire grind,
> 
> hey Neil you back running in the races?




G'day WM 1,,,
i hear you on the fire season, its not good here on the north coast either. We have had some hot days last week or so.

Yes i still do a few race days, the boys let me have a cut when a block is spare.


----------



## NORMZILLA44

Kain, awesome i read the whole thing, good job on posting that! Awesome story, you know the guy? Neil glad your doing well my friend, stay cool!


----------



## WidowMaker1

Na mate i don't know Denis in person, but know stories of him that get around the traps down Timbertown (Bombala NSW) 

cool stuff on the races Neil would love to see some races, not that many are held down the far south, awesome stuff tho ....i used to watch the ones at Moss Vale show back in the 90's, not shore if they still run there these days?


----------



## NHlocal

NORMZILLA44 said:


> Made more coffee, and really coming down now, man it's pouring. Nice job Randy! Good tree for sure, like that 385 with that bar on it! Nice:msp_thumbup:



Thanks Norm,
ayuh, great saw for big wood. :msp_thumbup: 
We usually get your weather about 4 or 5 days later so we'll see what happens, stay warm and dry(and "healthy").  Wouldn't want to here you got sick again. :msp_thumbdn: 
Ayuh! Coffee and get ready for work time again for me.....:hmm3grin2orange: 
I've got a "break" coming at Thanksgiving, looking forward to that. :biggrinbounce2:


----------



## NORMZILLA44

Kain either way cool stuff, and I am glad you shared that news clipping:msp_thumbsup: Randy welcome buddy I love huskies!


----------



## NHlocal

NORMZILLA44 said:


> Kain either way cool stuff, and I am glad you shared that news clipping:msp_thumbsup: Randy welcome buddy I love huskies!



It's easy to love a saw that works so well.....:hmm3grin2orange: 
Before I forget, have a Happy Thanksgiving!!!  
.....time to make coffee and get ready for work.....:msp_sleep:


----------



## WidowMaker1

NORMZILLA44 said:


> Kain either way cool stuff, and I am glad you shared that news clipping:msp_thumbsup: Randy welcome buddy I love huskies!



no worries norm, anytime bro.... stay safe


----------



## Marc

Recent red maple removal. Tree was dying, severe decay on the north side. Sorry the image quality is kinda low...


----------



## NHlocal

Marc said:


> Recent red maple removal. Tree was dying, severe decay on the north side. Sorry the image quality is kinda low...



WOW! From the pics that looks like a very large Red Maple. :msp_ohmy: Did you get any pics of the trunk when you dropped it? I'd love to see what it looks like. :msp_drool: Looks like you had your work cut out for ya', did you have any "help" on that take down?
Great pics! :msp_thumbup: Thanks for posting them. 
Work safe. :msp_thumbsup:


----------



## NORMZILLA44

Hello my friends! And yes Happy thanksgiving I agree Randy great pictures, job and tree Marc! Thanksgiving REP my friend


----------



## Marc

NHlocal said:


> WOW! From the pics that looks like a very large Red Maple. :msp_ohmy: Did you get any pics of the trunk when you dropped it? I'd love to see what it looks like. :msp_drool: Looks like you had your work cut out for ya', did you have any "help" on that take down?
> Great pics! :msp_thumbup: Thanks for posting them.
> Work safe. :msp_thumbsup:



It was big. Twin stems split at 5 feet up, then each stem split 3 ways. Lotta wood. I'm going back to work up the two main stems this weekend. I'll see if I can get a shot. Each main stem was about 30 inches where they split.

Had two friends dragging brush and bucking. Going to have a bonfire with this one


----------



## NHlocal

Marc said:


> It was big. Twin stems split at 5 feet up, then each stem split 3 ways. Lotta wood. I'm going back to work up the two main stems this weekend. I'll see if I can get a shot. Each main stem was about 30 inches where they split.
> 
> Had two friends dragging brush and bucking. Going to have a bonfire with this one



Having help on the ground makes the job go sooooo much easier.  
If you do get more pics post 'em, I'd love to see 'em. :msp_drool:



NORMZILLA44 said:


> Hello my friends! And yes Happy thanksgiving I agree Randy great pictures, job and tree Marc! Thanksgiving REP my friend



Have a safe and HAPPY THANKSGIVING everyone!


----------



## NORMZILLA44

I agree Randy, ground help is a must, very handy! Nice thing to, as John and I have learned, with years together. You also see different angles of approach, and can spot or identify different hazards. As one is in the tree, and other always looking up from the ground, makes life better.


----------



## struggle

Been quiet here on tree work paid that is for me. 

The last couple of days have been interesting though:msp_scared:

A friend of mine that kind of takes more wood than he helps with decided he would start pushing to cut more firewood with me. So we have been going out to his brothers farm 6 miles from my homestead and his brother has a hired man cutting down all the trees that are shading his farmland and there a lot of them. I will get some pictures maybe tomorrow as I plan on splitting all tomorrow if it works out. 

Anyways his hired man has been using Robert's (friends brohter)MS290 farm boss to do the bulk of the cutting but decided that the saw wasn't big enough so he went out and bought a new MS391 with 25" bar. Well the hired hand is a bit well lets say not the safest or maybe better put more of a risk taker to a certain extent. He had stuck his saw a couple of times and used the 290 to get it out pinching the bar down tight on trees he was dropping. Well yesterday he did the it and left the saw in the tree and cut it out and all was fine. I mentioned to him that sometimes if you get a saw stuck that bad it might be a good idea to remove the power head to avoid the saw being throw etc when it comes free. Today Robert called me and told me the guy got his saw stuck agin and cut over the top of his saw and cut through the oil tank on his new 391:msp_angry: Nothing a llittle JB weld won't take care of

So there were two size-able tree left to drop that his hired hand didn't want to do so I said I would do it:msp_smile: I will try to get the pictures tomorrow, the one was I think some type of elm maybe red as it was very red in the center. I had my MS660 dressed with a 28" bar. The tree is right at or just over 48" across and is on a bank. I notched it on the bank side for it to fall that way and it went as planned. The other tree was a large silver maple maybe 36-40" in diameter. They were fun to cut down. 

Anyways the hired guy was quite happy to not have to drop them. He was battling the smaller ones enough with getting his saws stuck. 

What has been working out great so far though is all the mulberry and elm trees they are skidding them out into the middle of the field and then friend and I cut them to size and split on site directly into my dump trailer and then haul the stuff off. It works really slick with the dump trailer as this is the first year doing firewood with it. Man is it ever nice to not have to hand unload the stuff. 

Today I tried splitting some of the elm they drug out and it was dry and we tried splitting it with my log splitter and another one and it was a no go. I had to cut the rounds into 8" lengths and then split them. I have split a lot of elm and it has always been tough but never this bad. I will say this is the devils firewood for sure Toughest stuff I have ever dealt with for splitting. 

I have tonage of trees for splitting now so that is good. It will keep our home warm for the days to come. 

Other hiccups on the day were I put a carb kit in my Dolmar 5100S and while it ran the best it ever has in the cut it all of sudden started dying at idle. It also flooded three times when starting it cold. I reset the needle tab depth as I'm pretty sure it was to high, so I hope that resolves that.

Then this Mcculloch Timber Bear I have recently aquired which runs good I broke the rope on it starting it for the third time:msp_angry: so I rounded the edges on the pulley where it knots and tried a different method of tying it off. I alos noticed that it quit auto oiling and it didn't take long at home to figure out why as the oil pickup hose fell off. Someone else had replaced it before but they left it a little to short so the pickup filter was always hanging on the hose. If you have ever taking on these aprt to repair the oil tank hose you know how frustrating it can be to work on. 

I have a saying that I use the new saws to make money paid jobs and the old saws to save money for firewood cutting but I'm beginning to wonder if I shouldn't just sell of the old stuff and buy new for everything but then that messes with the fate of CAD and that can be some bad juju right there. 

I did cut for a guy for 3.5 hours earlier this week dropping some trees for him that he is going to have milled. Cotton wood for barn loft stuff. He was very happy with that. It was pretty straight forward and out in the open work with no hazards beyond a fence which I stayed off of.

Sorry but it was kind of a long rambling on nothing but mild aggravation for today. I left my trailer out in the field so I hope it is still there tomorrow when I go out there to split some more. It is locked on the tunqe so hopefully it will stay put over night


----------



## Denis Gionet

I've got an old saw in the shed, a Jonsereds 36. OLD. It's fighting a carb issue too and I won't waste anymore time on it. I got mad this spring because I need something that works when I need it, so I bought the 435 and have never looked back. I fired the 36 up a couple of times but it's futile if I don't have a carb kit to put in it. It's 25 years old so good luck finding one .....

All this to say, old stuff is ok when it works, but when it doesn't, ya better have some backup !


----------



## NHlocal

Norm,
I agree 100%, the times that I'm able to have someone helping on the ground is better in every way. The work goes faster, it's safer, and I'm never nearly as worn out when I'm done. 


Denis,
very true, if you don't know what the real problem is you will end up with equipment that never works quite right. 
I'm still chasing a problem with my ms260.....:bang:


Shane,
changed your avatar again eh? Nice. :msp_thumbup: Sounds like you're keeping busy. Good deal on getting all that firewood, even though you have some "challenges". Do you have to work directly with this "hired man"? As I was reading your post I couldn't help shaking my head and thinking, this man (or someone working with him) is going to get seriously hurt or worse. :msp_scared: He cut through his own saw, really?!? 
I've been busy myself, between overtime at the shop and doing take downs, this working man is grateful to be able to sleep in this morning. Almost forgot what it was like to sleep past 4am. :msp_w00t: I will be cutting Friday afternoon and Saturday afternoon.
Have a safe and HAPPY THANKSGIVING!!!


----------



## struggle

No he work is not dependent on me. I cut the big trees down as a favor for my friends brother so his hired man doesn't risk killing himself.

I'm trying to though to keep up with him on bringing me trees to get them bucked and split and the hired man is way ahead of us at this point. He has trees spread out across the field currently waiting for me. That is why I'm going out there all today to split wood. 

Have some turkey boys today:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Denis Gionet

NHlocal said:


> Denis, very true, if you don't know what the real problem is you will end up with equipment that never works quite right.
> I'm still chasing a problem with my ms260.....:bang:



It's just about to the point of the saw will become a piece of yard art, maybe screwed to the wall of my shed at the lake .... unless the bar fits my 435 ..... hmmmm .....


----------



## NORMZILLA44

Well happy thanksgiving my loyal band of great friends!:msp_thumbup::msp_thumbup: Shane some good trees you got into, I like the big ones. Good thing for the trusty 660 I have run into many folks like that over the years, and had to clean up or bail out some ourselves. Some people well it's like being a mechanic, or equip opertator, truck driver whatever. You either got it or you don't. And some should just never touch a saw. Randy glad to see you have help these days, sure cut's down on the wear and tear on you like you said. Shane I think it was your metering adjustment, as you said. Aaron showed me that, had the same problem with a husky, aaron helped me. Denis I agree always backup. Whether I cut wood, brush, or do a tree job, the whole arsenal is in my trailer, all the rigging,pole saw and five saws.


----------



## Brian13

Have a great Thanksgiving everybody. Hope everybody is doing well for the holiday. Getting ready to haul the family off to the parents for dinner, gonna do some serious eating LOL. It is nice having some time off, spent the morning teaching the kids how to use a handsaw. They love tools and chainsaws. Almost everyday one of the kids asks to either work on a saw or cut a tree down. Have a great Thanksgiving!!


----------



## struggle

NORMZILLA44 said:


> Shane I think it was your metering adjustment, as you said. Aaron showed me that, had the same problem with a husky, aaron helped me.



I took it apart last night after sealing the tank on the timber bear and I reset the metering level and it was all good today. Very strong running saw with a muffler mod. Snorty little turd the 5100 is. 

Here are some pictures of where I have been doing the firewood.


----------



## NORMZILLA44

Shane good deal! Nice pics good size stumps. Them 5occ saws are surprising little buggers, my 51 I used to have was snorty, and bullettproof. Brian good to see you my friend!


----------



## NHlocal

Brian13 said:


> Have a great Thanksgiving everybody. Hope everybody is doing well for the holiday. Getting ready to haul the family off to the parents for dinner, gonna do some serious eating LOL. It is nice having some time off, spent the morning teaching the kids how to use a handsaw. They love tools and chainsaws. Almost everyday one of the kids asks to either work on a saw or cut a tree down. Have a great Thanksgiving!!



Hey Brian,
HAPPY THANKSGIVING! Good to hear from ya', hope you had a good meal with your parents(and didn't eat "too much":hmm3grin2orange: ). Good to hear your boys are still interested and excited about the work you're doing. As I said before, you may just be teaching one or both of them how to do tree work before you know it.  
I'll be cutting tomorrow afternoon(after I get out of work). I'll try to post some pics when I get home.




struggle said:


> I took it apart last night after sealing the tank on the timber bear and I reset the metering level and it was all good today. Very strong running saw with a muffler mod. Snorty little turd the 5100 is.
> 
> Here are some pictures of where I have been doing the firewood.



Wow Shane, those are some good pics! Is that one of your "groundies" standing on the stump. :hmm3grin2orange: 
You've got some pretty good sized trees there that you're cutting. Nice work. Hope you had a Happy Thanksgiving. 
Have a great weekend!
Work safe. :msp_thumbsup:


----------



## struggle

NHlocal said:


> Wow Shane, those are some good pics! Is that one of your "groundies" standing on the stump. :hmm3grin2orange:
> You've got some pretty good sized trees there that you're cutting. Nice work. Hope you had a Happy Thanksgiving.
> Have a great weekend!
> Work safe. :msp_thumbsup:



He has helped me on a couple of stump clean up jobs. One day he might do some ground work you just never know. Mom was not the most happy about today with us going out but I feel it is deeply important for him to experience things that others might shrug off. It seems that our countries mind set it so far from kids learning how to still do manual work. It is from there that you can really appreciate the results of hard labor and a better understanding that not all things are just brought off a shelf at the local store to be consumed:msp_smile:


----------



## NHlocal

struggle said:


> He has helped me on a couple of stump clean up jobs. One day he might do some ground work you just never know. Mom was not the most happy about today with us going out but I feel it is deeply important for him to experience things that others might shrug off. It seems that our countries mind set it so far from kids learning how to still do manual work. It is from there that you can really appreciate the results of hard labor and a better understanding that not all things are just brought off a shelf at the local store to be consumed:msp_smile:



 Very well said Shane, I agree 100%.  Sure would like to see a whole lot more people thinking the same way.


----------



## NORMZILLA44

I agree randy and Shane, this economy showed our hand, it left many college educated unemployed, with no labor skills to fall back on. Or left them over qualified. Absolutely nothing against a college education, but many parents failed to educate there kids in Labor like you said, and skills that are basic for survival in every day life. I mean I run into college kids these days who have never done dishes, taken out trash, done laundry. Our generation we did all this, plus worked, plus cut firewood, crawled under cars in the rain to fix them to be able to go to work, or school the next day. We have a large Oak tree to take down for a family member, north of me an hour, right up our alley, big saw country, semi or hollow, only two ways to go, pull and fall one direction, or dismantle. I love it, yes Randy pictures will come, be a couple weeks though:cool2:


----------



## Eccentric

That big oak in Willits Norm? That's about an hour north of you IIRC. I'd like to be there with you for that one.


----------



## NHlocal

NORMZILLA44 said:


> I agree randy and Shane, this economy showed our hand, it left many college educated unemployed, with no labor skills to fall back on. Or left them over qualified. Absolutely nothing against a college education, but many parents failed to educate there kids in Labor like you said, and skills that are basic for survival in every day life. I mean I run into college kids these days who have never done dishes, taken out trash, done laundry. Our generation we did all this, plus worked, plus cut firewood, crawled under cars in the rain to fix them to be able to go to work, or school the next day. We have a large Oak tree to take down for a family member, north of me an hour, right up our alley, big saw country, semi or hollow, only two ways to go, pull and fall one direction, or dismantle. I love it, yes Randy pictures will come, be a couple weeks though.



Sounds good Norm, look forward to seeing those pics.  
Survived another afternoon of cutting. Got home, took a hot shower, had some supper, and I just got done looking at the pictures and video from today. It was a good day, got a lot done in just 3 hours. Seemed to go really well with only a couple very minor "close calls". Two more Red Oaks down and limbed. I'll go back tomorrow afternoon and buck it to stove length to get it ready to haul out. I'm definitely ready for some sleep. Here's a few pics from today's work.....

*.....it's a group of four before climbing/cutting.....*






*.....ready to cut the first big limb.....*






*.....lowering the top from "tree #11.....*






*.....laid 'em down side by side.....*






*.....not perfect, but good enough.....*








This working man has to go to sleep to get up for work at 4am, :msp_sleep: then I get to go and cut in the afternoon. Have a great weekend.
Work safe. :msp_thumbsup:


----------



## NORMZILLA44

Aaron 8 miles in on cow mountain out of Ukiah. I do like Willits though nice drive. Yes my friend sure was hoping for your company! Be a saturday maybe two weeks out or sooner whatever works for everyone. Randy nice stuff buddy, the working man likes your stumps, nice!


----------



## NORMZILLA44

Husqvarna 181se chainsaw Passing this on my friends, almost headed up in the am it was close!


----------



## NHlocal

NORMZILLA44 said:


> Aaron 8 miles in on cow mountain out of Ukiah. I do like Willits though nice drive. Yes my friend sure was hoping for your company! Be a saturday maybe two weeks out or sooner whatever works for everyone. Randy nice stuff buddy, the working man likes your stumps, nice!



Thanks Norm,
I'm still likin' that 385..... 








It's that time again, make some coffee and get ready for work.....:msp_tongue:
Work safe. :msp_thumbsup:


----------



## Ronaldo

I like the stumps, too. Looks near perfect to me and I like that 385 as well. As always, enjoy the pics. Keep up the good work!

Ron


----------



## NORMZILLA44

Randy your welcome buddy, and those 385's are sweet, I always wanted one. Morning Ron I agree looking good!:cool2: Coffee here as well


----------



## Eccentric

NORMZILLA44 said:


> Aaron 8 miles in on cow mountain out of Ukiah. I do like Willits though nice drive. Yes my friend sure was hoping for your company! Be a saturday maybe two weeks out or sooner whatever works for everyone. Randy nice stuff buddy, the working man likes your stumps, nice!



I'm game. Will check with the boss about the schedule for the next couple weekends.


----------



## NHlocal

Ronaldo said:


> I like the stumps, too. Looks near perfect to me and I like that 385 as well. As always, enjoy the pics. Keep up the good work!
> 
> Ron



Thanks Ron,
the trunks fell pretty near perfect with no rope or wedges, and that's the result that matters most to me. 



NORMZILLA44 said:


> Randy your welcome buddy, and those 385's are sweet, I always wanted one. Morning Ron I agree looking good!:cool2: Coffee here as well



Norm,
I'm swapping back and forth from a 24" to a 32" bar on that 385 and that seems to be a great pair for the work I'm doing. Most of the trees only need the 24" but there are a few that are easier with the 32", and there are a few on the "smaller" end that I'll use my 362xp with the 20" bar. :msp_thumbup: Here's some pics from yesterday and today.....


----------



## NORMZILLA44

Cool figured as much Aaron, that is awesome:msp_wink: Randy Sounds like a good combo, and that 385 can handle anything


----------



## Youngbuck20

View attachment 263984
the Remington rodeo...


----------



## NORMZILLA44

Is that a new saw young buck?


----------



## Youngbuck20

I can only assume. Saw it in TSC (farm store) didn't think Remington made anything but guns. They also sell a pleather of wild things...


----------



## NHlocal

NORMZILLA44 said:


> Cool figured as much Aaron, that is awesome:msp_wink: Randy Sounds like a good combo, and that 385 can handle anything



Norm,
it really has saved me a lot of work, and I know if I take good care of her she's gonna save me a lot of work for years to come.....:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## NORMZILLA44

Good deal youngbuck, that's what I was trying to figure out mew in store, or old saw new in box. Got it buddy Yeah they used to have a lot of saws, can't remember if they made em don't think so, but they had there brand anyway. Did not know they were still around saw wise. Gun wise I love em! Randy I agree that 385 will last a long time!


----------



## Youngbuck20

Ya they make a hell of a shotgun! It looks as though its aimed towards a weekend warrior type. 51cc is a lot of saw to throw around in the hands of an uneducated person.


----------



## NORMZILLA44

I agree my friend, on both:msp_thumbup:


----------



## Denis Gionet

Youngbuck20 said:


> Ya they make a hell of a shotgun! It looks as though its aimed towards a weekend warrior type. 51cc is a lot of saw to throw around in the hands of an uneducated person.



Remington also made electric saws, prolly still do. The old man had one when I was a kid, he never owned a circular saw. He cut everything with the Remy. Wasn't a bush person anymore, and he had his share of saw work before the day of the multi-processing head and feller buncher. He ran chain saws for years, felling for the logging company. 

The shotguns are great, but the rifles are outstanding ! I shot this group with a new 770, first box of ammo....







That's 3 rounds - yes, 3 - at 100 yards. After the 2nd shot I knew right away that I poked the same hole, and had a hard time to settle down for the 3rd shot... I was giggling too much ... it might have been much closer than it was ! It ended up a tad low & left, but close enough cover the group with a dime !


View attachment 264156


----------



## NHlocal

Denis Gionet said:


> Remington also made electric saws, prolly still do. The old man had one when I was a kid, he never owned a circular saw. He cut everything with the Remy. Wasn't a bush person anymore, and he had his share of saw work before the day of the multi-processing head and feller buncher. He ran chain saws for years, felling for the logging company.
> 
> The shotguns are great, but the rifles are outstanding ! I shot this group with a new 770, first box of ammo....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's 3 rounds - yes, 3 - at 100 yards. After the 2nd shot I knew right away that I poked the same hole, and had a hard time to settle down for the 3rd shot... I was giggling too much ... it might have been much closer than it was ! It ended up a tad low & left, but close enough cover the group with a dime !
> 
> 
> View attachment 264156



Nice shootin' Denis,  what'd you use, open sights, peep sights, or scope? :dunno: 
(my brother got his buck last week, his son got his buck today.....)


----------



## homelitejim

Remington used to make their own chainsaws for a long time, they bought out Mall back around 1958 and built saws at least through the 70's maybe later. They even built a few large gear and direct drive logging saws. I do have a Remington 870 that is getting the Zombie treatment, and I have a few different barrels for it, 26 inch, 18 inch, and a 20 inch rifled.


----------



## NORMZILLA44

Nice shooting indeed Denisuttahere2: Jim great info on the remington saws, I did not know that. I have a old bolt action remington .22, and a 30-06 pump 7600 gamemaster, my favorite rifle ever.


----------



## Eccentric

NORMZILLA44 said:


> Aaron 8 miles in on cow mountain out of Ukiah. I do like Willits though nice drive. Yes my friend sure was hoping for your company! Be a saturday maybe two weeks out or sooner whatever works for everyone. Randy nice stuff buddy, the working man likes your stumps, nice!



Norm I can't do this upcoming Saturday (12/01), but I'm open for the next couple Saturdays (12/08 and 12/15) as well as most Sundays. Keep me in the loop.


----------



## NHlocal

All you "working men" have a safe week. :msp_thumbup: 
.....time to make coffee and get ready for work.....


----------



## Denis Gionet

NHlocal said:


> Nice shootin' Denis,  what'd you use, open sights, peep sights, or scope? :dunno:
> (my brother got his buck last week, his son got his buck today.....)



Scope, Norm. The relatively cheap 3x9x40 that came with the gun. It works ok, but past 200 yards it isn't big enough, even at 9x zoom. Ideally I'd have a 4x12, for the extra accuracy at long range.

Congrats to your brother and nephew !


----------



## Marc

Marc said:


> It was big. Twin stems split at 5 feet up, then each stem split 3 ways. Lotta wood. I'm going back to work up the two main stems this weekend. I'll see if I can get a shot. Each main stem was about 30 inches where they split.
> 
> Had two friends dragging brush and bucking. Going to have a bonfire with this one



Ok, so I didn't make it back to the red maple this weekend. It's all on the ground, in a pasture the homeowner doesn't use, so it's not a priority. Nice situation, I can pick at it when I have time. All the wood is going to my dad's house a mile and a half down the street.

I did take a couple other shots of a dead white ash I cut this weekend. Tree 2 of a 5 tree long weekend. This one was a pretty straightforward drop. About 25" dbh. Had ants in it, but not too bad. Will work up into some nice firewood.

Dad working on the crown. I say it was straightforward, and it was, except during the hurricane this tree dropped a nice 12" dia limb into that hemlock on the right side of the picture. It was sticking up in the air, so I had to do a quick spike (up the limb, not the hemlock) and dismantle on it, but only took a few minutes. Was a bit of a pain working in the hemlock though. Tight quarters.







Stump!





Weapon of ash destruction.





End of the day, crown cleaned up, most of the firewood bucked.


----------



## NHlocal

Marc,
ayuh, you'll get some good firewood out of that Ash. By the look of the stump the wood is in good condition. Must not of been dead for too long. :msp_thumbup:


----------



## Youngbuck20

homelitejim said:


> Remington used to make their own chainsaws for a long time, they bought out Mall back around 1958 and built saws at least through the 70's maybe later. They even built a few large gear and direct drive logging saws.



Hmm crazy. Never knew that. Maybe they were more popular in the US of A. 870 is a beauty gun.


----------



## carym2a

Denis Gionet said:


> Remington also made electric saws, prolly still do. The old man had one when I was a kid, he never owned a circular saw. He cut everything with the Remy. Wasn't a bush person anymore, and he had his share of saw work before the day of the multi-processing head and feller buncher. He ran chain saws for years, felling for the logging company.
> 
> The shotguns are great, but the rifles are outstanding ! I shot this group with a new 770, first box of ammo....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's 3 rounds - yes, 3 - at 100 yards. After the 2nd shot I knew right away that I poked the same hole, and had a hard time to settle down for the 3rd shot... I was giggling too much ... it might have been much closer than it was ! It ended up a tad low & left, but close enough cover the group with a dime !
> 
> 
> View attachment 264156



Better check that rifle gun, seems to be running lean ,too tight, better fattin it up a bit, say a turn right and aturn up, and change brands of ammo:jester:


----------



## NORMZILLA44

Aaron sounds good I will get back to you! Denis awesome my friend. Randy good to see you! Marc good stuff nice work my friend Im impressed. Cary, and young buck good to see you too!


----------



## NORMZILLA44

Good night all my working man friends! And fellow saw lovers, headed for bead with the usual on my mind. Hunting, tree work, and saws. No wonder I have restless nights, always wanting more saws Lately thinking of laying down that hollow Oak, can't wait to fire up the saws again. Fired them all up sunday to let em run, been awhile. Jeanne comes by and laughed, she said oh you just like to look at the, any excuse! Well shes not lying


----------



## NHlocal

NORMZILLA44 said:


> Good night all my working man friends! And fellow saw lovers, headed for bead with the usual on my mind. Hunting, tree work, and saws. No wonder I have restless nights, always wanting more saws Lately thinking of laying down that hollow Oak, can't wait to fire up the saws again. Fired them all up sunday to let em run, been awhile. Jeanne comes by and laughed, she said oh you just like to look at the, any excuse! Well shes not lying



Norm,
nothing strange about that, you've got a terminal case of CAD. :hmm3grin2orange: If you drop that Oak I sure would like to see some pics. :msp_thumbup:
I've got something "cooking", co worker approached me yesterday about taking a large Sugar Maple down. I went with him after work to look at it, it's a big one in fairly healthy condition EXCEPT!, looks like the trunk is split just about all the way down through. Hard to explain the whole situation, it's on town property but overhanging my co worker's house so I would be working with the town, don't know if I'll get it but it would be a challenge. I'll keep you updated, this could get interesting.....
.....time to make coffee and get ready for work.....
Work safe. :msp_thumbsup:


----------



## R2D

Did someone say hollow oak? Here is a Red Oak the 064 and I took down 3 weeks ago:




That's a 28" bar on the 064 to gauge the diameter of tree.


----------



## carym2a

R2D said:


> Did someone say hollow oak? Here is a Red Oak the 064 and I took down 3 weeks ago:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's a 28" bar on the 064 to gauge the diameter of tree.



Nice oak culvert you made


----------



## NHlocal

Here are a few pics of the Sugar Maple I might be helping take down. Still have to go through the process of submitting a bid to the Town and get "the details" worked out, we'll see what happens. Take a look, I think you'll agree it would be a "good idea" to get this down SOON!!! :msp_scared::msp_scared::msp_scared:.....

*.....just took these an hour ago.....*


----------



## Brian13

Wow Randy!! That looks like a great tree for a full crew and a chipper. Looks like a tricky tree with a lot of clean up. Good luck and be careful if you get that job. Hope everybody is doing well, been busy here. Think I just about have chain sharpening down now. Just about wore out the chain on my 200t and I can see where I made some mistakes. Think I have it figured out now. Have been able to sharpen a decent chain for awhile now, but I am starting to get them real sharp. Slowly improving, a little bit at a time.


----------



## NHlocal

Brian13 said:


> Wow Randy!! That looks like a great tree for a full crew and a chipper. Looks like a tricky tree with a lot of clean up. Good luck and be careful if you get that job. Hope everybody is doing well, been busy here. Think I just about have chain sharpening down now. Just about wore out the chain on my 200t and I can see where I made some mistakes. Think I have it figured out now. Have been able to sharpen a decent chain for awhile now, but I am starting to get them real sharp. Slowly improving, a little bit at a time.



Brian,
ayuh, it's a "complicated" situation. Haven't been able to talk with the director of the Public Works department yet, as soon as I do I'm sure it'll get worked out quick, one way or the other.  
Congratulations on being able to sharpen your own chains,  "freehand" right? No guides? I finally "got it" earlier this year. My chains have been cuttin' real nice for me. It's always a great feeling when you learn how to do it on your own. (and get it right) :hmm3grin2orange: Glad to hear you've been busy. To tell the truth I've been overloaded for a while now(and I love it :bringit, I'll keep it going for as long as I can stand it. 
Work safe. :msp_thumbsup:


----------



## carym2a

Just takes time, growing up I didnt know you could take chains to a shop to have them sharpened, only made up or repaired:msp_ohmy:


----------



## carym2a

Brian13 said:


> Wow Randy!! That looks like a great tree for a full crew and a chipper. Looks like a tricky tree with a lot of clean up. Good luck and be careful if you get that job. Hope everybody is doing well, been busy here. Think I just about have chain sharpening down now. Just about wore out the chain on my 200t and I can see where I made some mistakes. Think I have it figured out now. Have been able to sharpen a decent chain for awhile now, but I am starting to get them real sharp. Slowly improving, a little bit at a time.



Getting square tooth sharp and right took me some time and time and some more.


----------



## NHlocal

carym2a said:


> Getting square tooth sharp and right took me some time and time and some more.



Haven't tried to sharpen square yet, I will at some point.....:msp_tongue:


----------



## NORMZILLA44

Randy we have run into a few like that, some splitting, not as bad but bad enough. We took chains and binders, wrapped it with chains, then cinched the binders tight. One we wrapped with 3/4 bull rope. Definately doable with caution of course, and i know you proceed as such my friend! Mike nice tree and saw, Cary love the term culvert tree, very true never thought of it like that. I like it. Good on them chains Brian takes years, it is a real science, you will learn new tricks for years to come. Cary I agree on square, and not many know how to do it, by hand anyway. Can't be that true square ground, fastest chain alive


----------



## NORMZILLA44

Realized you had more pics randy, after seeing them, wondering you thinking of falling it on the street? And for public works that is where I work. If you call the road maintenance yard clerk. They can put you in touch with the foreman of that local yard, near the tree area. Easier to deal with, and less political than the director. Some small town directors, were actually working men, who graduated up the ranks, so you may get lucky:msp_thumbup:


----------



## NHlocal

A lot of great information, thanks Norm. 
Definitely going to "bind" the trunk, I don't see any other way to safely work the tree. As far as I know it will be a dismantle, climb and cut. The only other way would be a crane or a large bucket truck. As I said, not sure what's going to happen yet. My biggest concern is for the home owner. That tree is coming down soon if it's not taken down and it will end up on his house for sure. :msp_scared: 
Time to make coffee and get ready for work.....:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Youngbuck20

This thread sure is a lot more friendly than the 101 and commercial forum. I like it. You guys are talking about sharpening square. Square tooth as opposed to round teeth on small saws? If so then I also finally got it down freehand 3 or 4 months ago. I always had a bad angle and filed right into the tie straps. She cuts like a knife now though! Gotter down pat!


----------



## Brian13

Randy is that tree live or dead? Looks like a poor union thats pushed apart. As long as the tree isnt full if decay I would think it would be ok to climb. Had some broken limbs to clean up on a couple to pine trees today. One was on the ground, and each tree had one broken still attached. Both were about 8-10" dia. The second one I wasnt certain it was broke or not, it was just at an awkward angle, but it was so vine covered the first 6 or 7 ft. were not visible. After uncovering it, it was full of large ants and broke. Was kind of nervous with that one, all I could picture was not getting all the vines cut and pulling another branch off from above or getting hung and slamming back into the trunk. Fortunately with all its weight it just broke the remaining vines and fell to the ground with no problems. After that I was headed back down to cut one last small dead stub and I got stuck. Hit a large gob on sap on my climb line and it stopped me up bad. Had to go back up a bit and retie my prussic and after two times it finally freed up and let me get back down to the ground. It then locked up again when I was able to get my tippy toes back to the ground LOL. Pine sap can make things difficult LOL.


----------



## NHlocal

Brian13 said:


> Randy is that tree live or dead? Looks like a poor union thats pushed apart. As long as the tree isnt full if decay I would think it would be ok to climb. Had some broken limbs to clean up on a couple to pine trees today. One was on the ground, and each tree had one broken still attached. Both were about 8-10" dia. The second one I wasnt certain it was broke or not, it was just at an awkward angle, but it was so vine covered the first 6 or 7 ft. were not visible. After uncovering it, it was full of large ants and broke. Was kind of nervous with that one, all I could picture was not getting all the vines cut and pulling another branch off from above or getting hung and slamming back into the trunk. Fortunately with all its weight it just broke the remaining vines and fell to the ground with no problems. After that I was headed back down to cut one last small dead stub and I got stuck. Hit a large gob on sap on my climb line and it stopped me up bad. Had to go back up a bit and retie my prussic and after two times it finally freed up and let me get back down to the ground. It then locked up again when I was able to get my tippy toes back to the ground LOL. Pine sap can make things difficult LOL.



Brian,
pine sap makes a mess of everything! :bang: The Sugar Maple was live and in pretty good health other than the defect that split the trunk. Unfortunately the town Public Works director is having Asplundh take the tree down next Monday.  I admit I am disappointed. It would have been a good challenge. Good to hear you got yourself out of a very "sticky" situation. :hmm3grin2orange: 
Work safe. :msp_thumbsup:


----------



## NORMZILLA44

Good deal Randy, love that word dismantle!! Young thanks for the compliment glad you like it! Brian good to see ya!


----------



## NHlocal

On the theme of Sugar Maples, I'll be taking down a Hemlock right next to a co worker's Sugar Shack.  
The co worker's wife is concerned it might not "go well" if he does it himself so he's having me do it.  Went and looked at it after work yesterday. Not a real big tree but one to be "careful" with, the co worker's wife has good reason to be concerned. He is going to take care of all the "cleanup" and brush. I just have to get it safely on the ground. Oh yeah, and he's gonna give me some of his Maple Syrup too!!! :biggrinbounce2: 
Time to make coffee and get ready for work.....
Have a great weekend. 
Work safe. :msp_thumbsup:


----------



## Denis Gionet

Maple syrup is awesome in coffee, just sayin' ...


----------



## Youngbuck20

Denis Gionet said:


> Maple syrup is awesome in coffee, just sayin' ...



So is baileys...


----------



## NHlocal

Denis Gionet said:


> Maple syrup is awesome in coffee, just sayin' ...



Ayuh, :msp_drool::msp_drool::msp_drool:


----------



## NORMZILLA44

Mmmm, baileys or maple syrup tough choice both so good, how about both at once! Man I love really good maple syrup on pancakes:msp_w00t: Can't wait to see pics of the tree Randy I love the jobs minus the cleanup, just the get em on the ground type, that is the best part, most fun


----------



## NHlocal

NORMZILLA44 said:


> Mmmm, baileys or maple syrup tough choice both so good, how about both at once! Man I love really good maple syrup on pancakes:msp_w00t: Can't wait to see pics of the tree Randy I love the jobs minus the cleanup, just the get em on the ground type, that is the best part, most fun



Ayuh,
all the good stuff and none of the "bad".  
Maple syrup on pancakes is awesome. :msp_w00t: Not a big tree Norm, just real close to the home owner's sap house. 
I'll post pics tomorrow when I get done. opcorn:
Oh, and no Baileys for me.....


----------



## NORMZILLA44

Good deal Randy you know I love the tricky ones, or at least the ones that makes us think a little. Be safe my friend and say hello to the 385 for me I am a fan.:cool2:


----------



## NHlocal

NORMZILLA44 said:


> Good deal Randy you know I love the tricky ones, or at least the ones that makes us think a little. Be safe my friend and say hello to the 385 for me I am a fan.:cool2:



Norm,
no need for the 385 on this take down. The tree measured out at 47ft tall and 16" DBH. Not a big tree but, it was the location that was the cause for concern. It was within 10ft of his sap house and he wasn't confident he could safely get it down himself. It really could not have gone any better. Wrecked out the limbs as I climbed it, the home owner dragged brush for me. The tree had a bit of a lean in the direction that was in my favor but I did leave the limbs on the low side of the section of top I was going to cut. (I even stacked some of the limbs I cut from the high side onto the limbs on the low side just to be safe) No "camera man" today, my wife had other things she needed to get done. I was able to get some pics and video. Here's some pics.....
Did I mention we were getting a very light snowfall throughout the day today?


----------



## NORMZILLA44

https://www.facebook.com/groups/286949078068835/
Awesome pics, and job Randy! Above was my day, did not want to re-type it LOL!


----------



## Eccentric

NORMZILLA44 said:


> https://www.facebook.com/groups/286949078068835/
> Awesome pics, and job Randy! Above was my day, did not want to re-type it LOL!



Got a photobucket link for those of us who ain't on facebook Norm? Also..................Jenn tells me you have an Early Bronco now. I had a 1966 EB when I was in high school. Wish I still had it. I need to check out your rig. LMK if you ever have any issues with it. Great rigs. I still have the service manual buried somewhere....


----------



## NHlocal

NORMZILLA44 said:


> https://www.facebook.com/groups/286949078068835/
> Awesome pics, and job Randy! Above was my day, did not want to re-type it LOL!



Thanks Norm,
you've been busy eh?
Along with getting paid, the home owner gave me half a gallon of maple syrup he made and a dozen eggs his hens laid yesterday.  It was a very good day for me. :msp_w00t:
Time to make coffee and get ready for work.....


----------



## NORMZILLA44

Were you guys able to read my story from that link? If not I will give you the run down. Yes have a 67 or 68 I forget what jeanne's dad said. It was 67-or68 on a 70 or later frame and running gear. It was redone from the ground up years back. It was in there family for 36 years.


----------



## NHlocal

NORMZILLA44 said:


> Were you guys able to read my story from that link? If not I will give you the run down. Yes have a 67 or 68 I forget what jeanne's dad said. It was 67-or68 on a 70 or later frame and running gear. It was redone from the ground up years back. It was in there family for 36 years.



Norm,
other than the "opening paragraph" couldn't see anything else. Is there another page to go to? :dunno: 
Nice looking Bronco, you have any other pics? :msp_drool:
Here's a shot I took right after I cut the top out from that tree yesterday. You can see the top laying on the ground almost under my right foot. I'll get the video posted as soon as I can.....


----------



## Brian13

Maple syrup and eggs huh. I think I might have taken the tree down just for that LOL. Good to see your busy with the trees, and looks like everything is going smooth. Norm couldnt read the story but asked to join the group. Been on a 2 week vacation from the Fire dept. that is over tonight. Still been working doing the tree work though. Its been nice to not be as busy LOL. Had some time to clear an overgrown area near there house. Had some problems, lost the washer and eclip for the 044. With that I had to use the 200t to cut down and small but heavy leaning tree. Decided to try the boring technique, and that didnt go so well. About halfway through boring to set my hing, the tree sat down on the bar and pinched it tight. Shortly after the tree split and fell over while I was trying to figure out how to remove the saw. After that things got better, neighbor came over with a bobcat and helped me clear the mess. I also cut down a palm tree in that area and when I made the back cut I all but cut through the hinge and it only moved about 3 or so inches. Had to have the bobcat push it over. There were so many vines holding it up it just wouldnt tip over LOL. 

Here is the area I was clearing.






You can see the angle the tree that pinched my bar was at. Had a lot of weight on the end of it.






Here is the tree on the ground cut up.






This is some bark from a tree we took down a week or so ago. You can see where the Pine beetles were boring around.


----------



## Eccentric

Norm nice Bronco. The FB link you posted doesn't do anything for me, as it requires me to log into facebook when I click it............and I don't have an active account.


----------



## NHlocal

Brian,
WOW, looks like you've had some "challenges" with what you've been cutting. :msp_ohmy: No injuries so far, right? 
Sounds like you're staying pretty busy also. Glad to hear it. :msp_thumbup:
I'm in the middle of uploading another video right now. opcorn: 
Have a good week. 
Work safe. :msp_thumbsup:


----------



## NHlocal

This working man is beat, time for sleep.....:msp_sleep:
Here's another video, just uploaded it.....take a look and feel free to comment/criticize, I appreciate any and all of it.

Take Down of Tree #11 and #12 of 20(+) - YouTube


----------



## gcdible1

NHlocal said:


> This working man is beat, time for sleep.....:msp_sleep:
> Here's another video, just uploaded it.....take a look and feel free to comment/criticize, I appreciate any and all of it.
> 
> Take Down of Tree #11 and #12 of 20(+) - YouTube



Nice work! Looked like a bit of a challenge with the leaners. Wedge em over? Couldnt see from the video. Looks like some good firewood.


----------



## NHlocal

gcdible1 said:


> Nice work! Looked like a bit of a challenge with the leaners. Wedge em over? Couldnt see from the video. Looks like some good firewood.



Thanks, they both had "a bit" of lean and I had wedges ready to use but didn't need 'em. I was glad(relieved)they went over on their own.  Ayuh, it's a good firewood score for sure. :msp_w00t: 
Time to make coffee and get ready for work.....


----------



## Ductape

We know you went back and dressed up those stumps before the photo op !!!


----------



## NHlocal

Ductape said:


> We know you went back and dressed up those stumps before the photo op !!!



Ayuh, doesn't everybody?!?  :hmm3grin2orange:  That way people will think I actually know what I'm doing.....ps:


----------



## NHlocal

Hope everyone here has had a good and safe start to the week? :msp_thumbup: 
Just got the video done of a stump I "dressed up" Saturday, take look..... 
Time for this working man to get some sleep. :msp_sleep:

Sap House Hemlock Take Down - YouTube


----------



## NORMZILLA44

Brian awesome pics my friend, you get on our group? If not hit it up again I will ad ya. Thanks Aaron Jeanne is happy to have it. The working man threw in the towel after 17.5 hours yesterday I was shot! Good to see ya when yo drove by buddy, hoping you would that's why I texted ya! Trees down everywhere! Randy great stuff nothing to criticize nice work as usual!


----------



## Eccentric

Was good to see you too Norm. Rachel was facinated by the boom truck. If I was thinking, I'd have brought that handlebar for you. We were on the way to Larkspur to pick up a saw from a CL seller...


----------



## NHlocal

Thanks Norm,
It was a little cold though, 25[SUP]o[/SUP]. 
Time to make coffee and get ready for work.....


----------



## carym2a

NHlocal said:


> Ayuh, doesn't everybody?!?  :hmm3grin2orange:  That way people will think I actually know what I'm doing.....ps:



I've been known to make the stumps into things like mushrooms or chair, but mostly a mess


----------



## NORMZILLA44

Aaron cool my friend, model of the saw?? Yeah I love that truck it is mine at the county, we have six saw, 4 ms200's a 365 full wrap, and a 046 mag. Two climb lines, block, trhow line porta wrap, Tools oil gas generator, you name it. Guess who outfitted it?:msp_wink: When it gets real ugly, the 3120, and 660 ride with me too:msp_rolleyes: Randy welcome buddy, cold weather can be tough to work in. Cary good to see ya!


----------



## Eccentric

Sound like a well outfitted truck Norm. The saw isn't anything exciting. Just a Poulan Pro 330. One of the last 'Pro Quality' Poulans made. 56cc. Mag crankcase. Most 'modern' saw I own by a good 15-20 years...


----------



## NHlocal

NORMZILLA44 said:


> Aaron cool my friend, model of the saw?? Yeah I love that truck it is mine at the county, we have six saw, 4 ms200's a 365 full wrap, and a 046 mag. Two climb lines, block, trhow line porta wrap, Tools oil gas generator, you name it. Guess who outfitted it?:msp_wink: When it gets real ugly, the 3120, and 660 ride with me too:msp_rolleyes: Randy welcome buddy, cold weather can be tough to work in. Cary good to see ya!



Norm, 
I got frostbite on both hands when I was 14, ever since then my hands ache when they get cold. :bang: 
It's that time again, gotta make coffee and get ready for work.....
Have a safe last half of the week. :msp_thumbsup:


----------



## NORMZILLA44

Sweet Aaron! Sorry to hear that Randy on the hands. One thing us working men, don't speak of, some may not appreciate much, a great pair of work boot's. My old hathornes lasted me almost 8 years, chasing behind the dogs, and cutting in the woods. I will still get more wear too! But it was time to get a replacement pair while I could.


----------



## NHlocal

NORMZILLA44 said:


> Sweet Aaron! Sorry to hear that Randy on the hands. One thing us working men, don't speak of, some may not appreciate much, a great pair of work boot's. My old hathornes lasted me almost 8 years, chasing behind the dogs, and cutting in the woods. I will still get more wear too! But it was time to get a replacement pair while I could.



Norm, 
you're right, a good (comfortable) pair of boots that protect your feet are priceless. :msp_thumbup: 
My problem is it's so hard for me to find boots that fit right and are comfortable. If I had a place near me where I can try them on to make sure the fit was right I would get some. Those are some great looking boots Norm! Looks like you got your money's worth out of the old ones. :msp_tongue:
Time to make coffee and get ready for work, and put some wood in the stove.....


----------



## Brian13

Randy I am jealous of the snow, its still hot down here. Looks like things are going well in the videos. How many of the oaks do you have left? Norm, nice looking boots. Have been wanting a pair of Whites myself for a long time. A good pair of boots can make or break your day for sure. Are those rebuildable?


----------



## carym2a

Got my youngest a "wildthing" for his birthday, now he can dull his own chain


----------



## NHlocal

Brian13 said:


> Randy I am jealous of the snow, its still hot down here. Looks like things are going well in the videos. How many of the oaks do you have left? Norm, nice looking boots. Have been wanting a pair of Whites myself for a long time. A good pair of boots can make or break your day for sure. Are those rebuildable?



Brian,
the snow didn't stay around too long, the weather warmed up to the 40's with a cold rain a few days after and melted it all.  
We got all the way up to the low 50's for a day or two, but today it only got up to 38[SUP]o[/SUP] with bright sunshine. :msp_tongue: 
I think I have another 6 - 8 more Oak to cut, 2 White Birch, and 2 Beech. Weather is getting cold, makes it "a bit" harder to work.  Still trying to get caught up on editing videos, I think I have two more to do..... 
I don't know if I mentioned it before but I've been keeping my eyes open for something to "upgrade" my climbing hitch setup, something that won't "break the bank". I had a package waiting for me on my back porch when I got home. Just opened it up 10 minutes ago, can't wait to get it on the rope to try it out!!!:msp_w00t:


----------



## Brian13

That looks pretty cool Randy. Never seen it before, so I watched a couple of videos on it. Both were used on srt but looks like it will work on double rope good. Let me know how you like it. I want to get some sort of mechanical ascender, but they cost too much for me at the moment. Hope it works good for you.


----------



## NHlocal

Brian13 said:


> That looks pretty cool Randy. Never seen it before, so I watched a couple of videos on it. Both were used on srt but looks like it will work on double rope good. Let me know how you like it. I want to get some sort of mechanical ascender, but they cost too much for me at the moment. Hope it works good for you.



Ayuh, 
as soon as I saw it being used on video I could see it was a good setup. To tell the truth all I know is DRT, I do use "SRT" many times to descend out of the tree using a figure 8, so simple to use. :msp_thumbup: That's the extent of my SRT experience but, watching the videos on this Hitch Hiker my mind is spinning with all the different possibilities that open up. Don't know when I'll get a chance to actually work with it, depends on the weather, we'll see.....:dunno: I'll let you know how it works out. I could just hang a rope in my basement but it's time to get some sleep, 4am comes early around here.....:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Brian13

Never tried SRT. Really never had to climb high enough to make it worth while. Both me and my boss have been looking at the spiderjack, looks real nice but very pricey. One day I will try it out. Hope it works well for you. And yes 4am does come early. I get to sleep in to 0630 tomorrow.


----------



## NHlocal

Brian13 said:


> Never tried SRT. Really never had to climb high enough to make it worth while. Both me and my boss have been looking at the spiderjack, looks real nice but very pricey. One day I will try it out. Hope it works well for you. And yes 4am does come early. I get to sleep in to 0630 tomorrow.



.....was able to get the Hitch Hiker on sale at Wesspur for $128, and that was a stretch for me, but I believe it was worth it.....:msp_sleep:


----------



## NORMZILLA44

Randy, Brian, Cary great to see you, yep make or break ya for sure on boots Randy and Brian. Yes rebuildable. Anyone have K&N filter experience for saws? I got that 288 from my buddy, so I cleaned it with gas, dried it out. Oiled it today, ran it for a few quick cut's without oil, and had some fines in the carb, not much but figure it was from not oiling filter, or was it from cleaning filter with gas, and not the k&N cleaner?


----------



## Eccentric

NORMZILLA44 said:


> Randy, Brian, Cary great to see you, yep make or break ya for sure on boots Randy and Brian. Yes rebuildable. Anyone have K&N filter experience for saws? I got that 288 from my buddy, so I cleaned it with gas, dried it out. Oiled it today, ran it for a few quick cut's without oil, and had some fines in the carb, not much but figure it was from not oiling filter, or was it from cleaning filter with gas, and not the k&N cleaner?



It's because you didn't oil it after cleaning.. K&N filters don't filter for #### without the special oil. Seen that happen with dirt bikes and trucks with K&N filters.


----------



## carym2a

Eccentric said:


> It's because you didn't oil it after cleaning.. K&N filters don't filter for #### without the special oil. Seen that happen with dirt bikes and trucks with K&N filters.



Yup! gotta use the cleaner too, we played around like you have and found they are still dirty after gas an solvent, need to get the K&N care kit seems too work the best, they really got you, but it works:msp_wink:


----------



## Brian13

Not a good day today. Lost my saw in a tree and it suffered some damage. Got pics and a little more of the story in a separate thread. http://www.arboristsite.com/chainsaw/216768.htm#post3993818


----------



## NORMZILLA44

Aaron, Cary Thanks!! Aaron going up to the ranch in Cazadero, where you met John and I that time. Head up if you want, just cleaning some culverts, may scout some future wood and trees. Brian sorry about your saw, hope you can fix it.


----------



## NHlocal

Brian13 said:


> Not a good day today. Lost my saw in a tree and it suffered some damage. Got pics and a little more of the story in a separate thread. http://www.arboristsite.com/chainsaw/216768.htm#post3993818



That's a very hard way to learn, sounds like no injuries to you I hope? :msp_scared: Over this past summer/fall I learned the "harder" way. I'm "just about" back to 100% physically. I would rather have replaced some equipment but had to "take it easy" as I recovered and learn from what I did wrong, and NOT do it again. I'm very grateful it wasn't anything "serious". Hope you're next "work day" goes a lot better for ya'.  
Work safe. :msp_thumbsup:


----------



## Eccentric

NORMZILLA44 said:


> Aaron, Cary Thanks!! Aaron going up to the ranch in Cazadero, where you met John and I that time. Head up if you want, just cleaning some culverts, may scout some future wood and trees. Brian sorry about your saw, hope you can fix it.



Hiya Norm,

I'll probably be tied up all day tomorrow. If I can break loose I'll send you a text to see if you're still there.


----------



## Brian13

Other than pride there were no injuries to me. The damage to the saw seems to be minor overall and will be repaired. Just one of those things I will have to learn from. When you make your top cut on oak, I just you need to try and match the bottom cut.


----------



## Alex D

Brian13 said:


> Other than pride there were no injuries to me. The damage to the saw seems to be minor overall and will be repaired. Just one of those things I will have to learn from. When you make your top cut on oak, I just you need to try and match the bottom cut.



I dropped a tree on this 044 a few years back- felling it from the ground-saw got pinched and it went with the tree 

View attachment 266250


Best thing in that case imo is leave the saw and run. No saw is worth your life. 

Very glad you got away with no injuries, yup its surely a learning experience and a fairly cheap one at that


----------



## Denis Gionet

carym2a said:


> Yup! gotta use the cleaner too, we played around like you have and found they are still dirty after gas an solvent, need to get the K&N care kit seems too work the best, they really got you, but it works:msp_wink:



The cleaner in the K&N kit is essentially Spray-9, a cleaning product that's SUPER-strong. I get it at Canadian Tire, but should be available anywhere in the states too. Just gotta find the right store, because not everyone sells it.

Anyway, you use the cleaner more than the oil, so when you run out of the special cleaner in the kit, use Spray-9 after and you can keep using the same oil forever.

I'm sure that a K&N helps flow more air on just about anything you use it on, but I'm less convinced about their cleaning abilities.


----------



## Denis Gionet

Brian13 said:


> Not a good day today. Lost my saw in a tree and it suffered some damage. Got pics and a little more of the story in a separate thread. http://www.arboristsite.com/chainsaw/216768.htm#post3993818



Sorry to hear ! And nice patch on the case, looks real nice ! I've tried JB before but had little success. Apparently you've got more experience than me ....


----------



## Eccentric

Denis Gionet said:


> The cleaner in the K&N kit is essentially Spray-9, a cleaning product that's SUPER-strong. I get it at Canadian Tire, but should be available anywhere in the states too. Just gotta find the right store, because not everyone sells it.
> 
> Anyway, you use the cleaner more than the oil, so when you run out of the special cleaner in the kit, use Spray-9 after and you can keep using the same oil forever.
> 
> I'm sure that a K&N helps flow more air on just about anything you use it on, *but I'm less convinced about their cleaning abilities.*



Great info........and I agree completely. They flow great, and probably filter better than any nylon mesh or flocked chainsaw filter................but they're WAY behind oiled foam dirt bike and truck filters (in terms of filtering ability). That's been my experience anyways...


----------



## Brian13

Thanks Dennis, I have patched quite a few holes with JB weld. I have some thin sheet metal that I use with the JB to help form it. Came out pretty nice and seems pretty solid.


----------



## NHlocal

Brian13 said:


> Thanks Dennis, I have patched quite a few holes with JB weld. I have some thin sheet metal that I use with the JB to help form it. Came out pretty nice and seems pretty solid.



Looks good in the pic Brian. :msp_thumbup:
Got another video done, this was from back on 11/15. Take a look and enjoy(I hope).

Red Oak Take Down - YouTube


----------



## jimdad07

NHlocal said:


> Looks good in the pic Brian. :msp_thumbup:
> Got another video done, this was from back on 11/15. Take a look and enjoy(I hope).
> 
> Red Oak Take Down - YouTube



I watched it, looks good Randy.


----------



## NORMZILLA44

Hello gang, Aaron ended up dropping everything, to race to Jesus's house, our new pup was pretty sicke, spent the day up there nursing him back to health, was worried we were going to lose him, so no cutting. He is much better tonight. with my 2100's I am trying to come up with the best filtration, lot of k&N available, had not messed with them in years, so thanks for all the infoe, just have to figure out an adapter. Good to see you Jim


----------



## NHlocal

jimdad07 said:


> I watched it, looks good Randy.



Thanks,
having no "groundie" makes it a lot harder than it has to be, the home owner and my wife helped but it's just not the same. Call me crazy, I still enjoy the work though.  :bringit:
Time to get ready for work, make coffee, and put wood in the stove.....


----------



## NORMZILLA44

I agree Randy, having a good partner, very nice. Glad to see it has not slowed down NHloacal video productions:msp_tongue:


----------



## NHlocal

NORMZILLA44 said:


> I agree Randy, having a good partner, very nice. Glad to see it has not slowed down NHloacal video productions:msp_tongue:



"NHlocal video productions" HA HA HA !!! :msp_lol: :msp_lol: :msp_lol: 
Honestly Norm, that's the first time I've heard that one. That's good, I like it. :hmm3grin2orange: 
Maybe I'll use it.....
Thanks Norm! :msp_thumbup:


----------



## NORMZILLA44

:cool2:You are the Charlie daniels of tree vid's I love em, kee:msp_thumbsup up the good work


----------



## NHlocal

NORMZILLA44 said:


> :cool2:You are the Charlie daniels of tree vid's I love em, kee:msp_thumbsup up the good work



Thanks Norm, 
I'll keep going back to the reason I started making them in the first place, it helps me do tree work better/safer.  And if someone else can learn something from them or even just enjoy watching them then it's well worth the effort for me to keep on makin' 'em.


----------



## Eccentric

NORMZILLA44 said:


> Hello gang, Aaron ended up dropping everything, to race to Jesus's house, our new pup was pretty sicke, spent the day up there nursing him back to health, was worried we were going to lose him, so no cutting. He is much better tonight. with my 2100's I am trying to come up with the best filtration, lot of k&N available, had not messed with them in years, so thanks for all the infoe, just have to figure out an adapter. Good to see you Jim



Hiya Norm,

Sorry about the rough times that the little pup had to go through. Glad you got him back on the mend.

Got the other crank seal swapped on John's Homelite 750. Runs GREAT now. The PTO side wasn't bad, but that FW side seal is a ##### to get out. Glad to be done with that one. Also fixed the stripped out flywheel housing screw hole. Tapped it for a 12-24 screw.

If John wants to run it in oak with my 33" bar he's going to need to get a 100DL loop of .404-.063G chain made up. The loop I have now is sharp, but has the rakers set REALLY low. I think the guy that owned it before me had it set up for racing in softwoods. It flat out flew through a cedar log that I have here, but I'll bet it'd be too grabby for oak.


----------



## Brian13

Glad your puppy is doing better Norm!! Hope you get out to do some cutting soon. Randy, I know what you mean about loving the work. There are days I wish I kept climbing as just a hobby, but I really do enjoy the work. Even when it sucks. On the bright side of things, I was able to get my saw back running today. Took 40$ in parts and a couple hrs. and its back in action.


----------



## NHlocal

Brian13 said:


> Glad your puppy is doing better Norm!! Hope you get out to do some cutting soon. Randy, I know what you mean about loving the work. There are days I wish I kept climbing as just a hobby, but I really do enjoy the work. Even when it sucks. On the bright side of things, I was able to get my saw back running today. Took 40$ in parts and a couple hrs. and its back in action.



Hope that puppy keeps getting stronger Norm.  
Brian,
Good to hear you "brought it back to life" with a "minimum" of expense, it hurts to lose a good saw. :msp_thumbup:
It's been a little while since I've been able to do any climbing/cutting, the weather has been COLD and wet. :msp_thumbdn:
Time to put some wood in the stove, make coffee, and get ready for work.....
Work safe. :msp_thumbsup:


----------



## Brian13

Was cleaning the moss out of a pine tree this morning and found a corn snake under the first pile I grabbed. It was mad and came out swinging LOL. Made me a little nervous the rest of the morning wondering what I was going to find next.


----------



## NHlocal

Brian13 said:


> Was cleaning the moss out of a pine tree this morning and found a corn snake under the first pile I grabbed. It was mad and came out swinging LOL. Made me a little nervous the rest of the morning wondering what I was going to find next.



NICE!!!!! Brian do you like snakes?! I love snakes, :msp_w00t: watch out for the poisonous ones!!! :msp_scared: 
How long was it, did you get a good look at it?!? :hmm3grin2orange: 
Work safe. :msp_thumbsup: (I really mean it! )


----------



## carym2a

WOW! your lucky, what a find, all we find up here under stuff is slugs, snales and sow bugs:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## z50guru

A buddy of mine came across this critter last week. Wrong place wrong time


----------



## Denis Gionet

z50guru said:


> A buddy of mine came across this critter last week. Wrong place wrong time



Oops !!!


----------



## Ronaldo

z50guru said:


> A buddy of mine came across this critter last week. Wrong place wrong time



Nasty way to go, I would think!

Ron


----------



## NHlocal

z50guru said:


> A buddy of mine came across this critter last week. Wrong place wrong time



YIKES!!! That chain must have been spittin' out some "strange lookin'" chips!? :msp_ohmy:


----------



## Eccentric

NHlocal said:


> YIKES!!! That chain must have been spittin' out some "strange lookin'" chips!? :msp_ohmy:



Just think about what's up under the clutch cover. Hair wrapped around the crankshaft. Bits of meat and bone. Gonna want to clean that out before it rots. Yuck. I'll bet blood's pretty corrosive too because of the salt...


----------



## paccity

another fatty the boys limbed it up and knocked it down to 35'. i'll be there in the morn to tip it and grind up the evidence.












.


----------



## NORMZILLA44

Howdy gang great to see ya, thanks on the well pup wishes, doing so great, and filling out. With his poor little belly being soured, he got picky hard to get him to eat much, so jesus cooked up bacon and eggs, well guess what he eats now:cool2: Aaron qusetion is will that ole boat anchor pull a 33in bar in hard wood? Ahh poor little possum, dam what a freak thing. Hey gang wanted to thank Cary so much, with all my K&N talk, adpater etc, get a text from him yesterday, he found a v-stack at a local shop, and grabbed it, and it's on its way to my house, never even asked him for one, or even to look for one, that's a fine friend


----------



## carym2a

Like I said Norm, no problem, should be there for the weekend, gotta keepum running:msp_biggrin:. Ummm Yup!!! better give that saw a gooooood cleaning for sure, the blood will in no time start rusting things bad+ the stink:msp_scared:


----------



## Denis Gionet

paccity said:


> another fatty the boys limbed it up and knocked it down to 35'. i'll be there in the morn to tip it and grind up the evidence.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .



JEEEZZZZZZZZZ That's a big'un !!!!! Better sharpen up the Fiskars, it's gonna be a-sweatin' !!!


----------



## carym2a

Eccentric said:


> Just think about what's up under the clutch cover. Hair wrapped around the crankshaft. Bits of meat and bone. Gonna want to clean that out before it rots. Yuck. I'll bet blood's pretty corrosive too because of the salt...



:sick::greenchainsawang, gag, puke, ugh! not to mention what sprayed all over the legs and the fine mist inhaled , and whats cooked in to the bar grove and the spocket nose, gosh might need to go through the whole saw opcorn:


----------



## NORMZILLA44

Sorry Cary, had my hands full when you called, had my dogs out packing wood, etc! I text a lot as I go, man facebook has been a lifesaver, and this group, get to chat, and socialize with almost all my friends at once. Good night you guy's, working man is getting up at 230am, have to sand the county roads, for ice, man 230 comes early.


----------



## Eccentric

NORMZILLA44 said:


> Howdy gang great to see ya, thanks on the well pup wishes, doing so great, and filling out. With his poor little belly being soured, he got picky hard to get him to eat much, so jesus cooked up bacon and eggs, well guess what he eats now *Aaron qusetion is will that ole boat anchor pull a 33in bar in hard wood?* Ahh poor little possum, dam what a freak thing. Hey gang wanted to thank Cary so much, with all my K&N talk, adpater etc, get a text from him yesterday, he found a v-stack at a local shop, and grabbed it, and it's on its way to my house, never even asked him for one, or even to look for one, that's a fine friend.



If John puts a good 100DL loop of .404-.063G on that bar, it'll pull it with authority. It'd do the same with another foot or two of bar as well. You'll be impressed. That "ole boat anchor" is about the same age as your 1100CD you know. It's had a few more miles (make that a few hundred thousand BF) on it however......






























This video was shot after I changed out the PTO side crank seal, but before I swapped out he FW side seal.

[video]http://s171.photobucket.com/albums/u318/Eccentric_photo/Homelite%20Chainsaws/?action=view&current=photobucket-11231-1351392232843.mp4[/video]


----------



## NHlocal

NORMZILLA44 said:


> Sorry Cary, had my hands full when you called, had my dogs out packing wood, etc! I text a lot as I go, man facebook has been a lifesaver, and this group, get to chat, and socialize with almost all my friends at once. Good night you guy's, working man is getting up at 230am, have to sand the county roads, for ice, man 230 comes early.



Hey Norm,
sleep well, 2:30am does come early! :msp_scared: Hope you're not getting up that early for an "extended" period of time?! 
Sounds like compared to you I got to "sleep in" this morning. :hmm3grin2orange: 
Time to put wood in the stove, make coffee, and get ready for work.....
Work safe. :msp_thumbsup:


----------



## carym2a

NORMZILLA44 said:


> Sorry Cary, had my hands full when you called, had my dogs out packing wood, etc! I text a lot as I go, man facebook has been a lifesaver, and this group, get to chat, and socialize with almost all my friends at once. Good night you guy's, working man is getting up at 230am, have to sand the county roads, for ice, man 230 comes early.



All's good , I spent an hour getting both wood stoves up to temp before the miss's got home, then she said it was to warm:msp_rolleyes: And your right with as busy as things get its cool to have all the differant ways to keep up with each other and it helps having a job that will allow it. be safe everybody


----------



## NORMZILLA44

Aaron I think the most work you had to do on that thing was degreasing eh? And hairball removal!:wink2: Randy yep going again tommorow, then saturday a hunt day, so another early one, arrr! Cary good talking to you my friend!!


----------



## NHlocal

NORMZILLA44 said:


> Aaron I think the most work you had to do on that thing was degreasing eh? And hairball removal!:wink2: Randy yep going again tommorow, then saturday a hunt day, so another early one, arrr! Cary good talking to you my friend!!



.....early to bed, early to rise.....


----------



## Brian13

NHlocal said:


> NICE!!!!! Brian do you like snakes?! I love snakes, :msp_w00t: watch out for the poisonous ones!!! :msp_scared:
> How long was it, did you get a good look at it?!? :hmm3grin2orange:
> Work safe. :msp_thumbsup: (I really mean it! )



Yeah I like snakes, had a couple of corn snakes just like that one when I was a kid. And I got a real good look at it, I startled it just as much as it startled me LOL. It was trying like hell to bight me. It was only about 2', but it was still a surprise half way up a tree. When doing palm trees I find a lot of animals, usually after I cut them. Just about cut another corn snake in half in a palm tree a couple of weeks ago, in most cases you dont know they are there until its too late. Will try to avoid them it I catch it in time but its just not the case usually.


----------



## NORMZILLA44

I hear that Randy, nothing but early rising for me lately! Brian I am not a fan of snakes, or spiders Aaron thanks for coming and bringing that saw my friend


----------



## carym2a

Norm, when I can I will post some pictures of those tanoaks and alders that we were talking about that i'm not really sure how to if I really should try and take down, just so dang steep, bunched up. get some in put from You, Randy, Aaron and rest of the crew.


----------



## NORMZILLA44

Awesome Cary, love to see them.


----------



## NHlocal

Moved some wood yesterday, two "over full" loads from the "20(+)" property. No cutting yesterday. It was stuff I had already cut to stove length a few weeks back. Finally had some time to move wood, plus my son got back from college Friday night so I put him to work. :hmm3grin2orange: I'll post some pics later today, too tired to do it last night. :msp_sleep: 
I agree with Norm Cary, love to see those pics.  
Time to get ready for work, put wood in the stove, MAKE SOME COFFEE..... :msp_w00t:


----------



## NORMZILLA44

Good deal Randy, glad your son is back, new partner:msp_biggrin: They don't teach you that stuff in school:msp_wink: Working man is moving slow, good hard dog run yesterday, and one cold arse rain came about noon. Then we were able to cut some limbs over the owner, Bette's chimney so she could use her wood stove, then came Aaron with Parmeters Christmas present His old man's 750 homelite, with a 48in Canon bar, he used to fall old growth with. Like this one, give you a time frame, kid in the pic Brain, Parmeter's bro is now in his 30's, Disregard the pic with the 044, added that accidently.


----------



## M-tooth

Been awhile since iv'e been seen around here but got some pictures from work this past summer. Some are from cutting spruce on Baker Island in Maine where we camped out for 2 weeks and cut and burned for 14 hours a day. The rest are from the Mark Twain NF in Missouri cutting the silly hardwoods they have down there. None of the trees were for sawlogs = high stumps. Enjoy.


----------



## M-tooth

Some more,


----------



## M-tooth

And some more,


----------



## Eccentric

M-tooth said:


> And some more,



Looking good Chris. I see you backbar your face cuts sometimes too. I like to backbar sometimes when I'm working on a sidehill (depending on the footing/terrain).


----------



## M-tooth

> Looking good Chris. I see you backbar your face cuts sometimes too. I like to backbar sometimes when I'm working on a sidehill (depending on the footing/terrain).




Yea I normally do it when i'm felling from the left side of the tree with a saw that doesn't have a 3/4 wrap but there are certainly other times as well.


----------



## Eccentric

NORMZILLA44 said:


> Good deal Randy, glad your son is back, new partner:msp_biggrin: They don't teach you that stuff in school:msp_wink: Working man is moving slow, good hard dog run yesterday, and one cold arse rain came about noon. Then we were able to cut some limbs over the owner, Bette's chimney so she could use her wood stove, then came Aaron with Parmeters Christmas present His old man's 750 homelite, with a 48in Canon bar, he used to fall old growth with. Like this one, give you a time frame, kid in the pic Brain, Parmeter's bro is now in his 30's, Disregard the pic with the 044, added that accidently.



Norm would you please post the links to those photos so I can add them to my photobucket account?


----------



## NHlocal

Here is "some" of what I did yesterday.....

.....picture of the first load.....(my son was a big help :msp_thumbup










.....no pic of the second load, but here's both loads after we dropped 'em, in the background we're reloading the truck with Oak(cut, split, and seasoned) to bring over to my woodshed.....


----------



## NORMZILLA44

I agree Aaron, looking good Chris fine work! Randy nice pic's and wood my friend! That's some hauling! Aaron see if I know how give it a shot.


----------



## Brian13

Well its been a busy couple of days for me. Was working on my bosses 020, and ended up having to tear down the whole saw. Went to do a vac test, and found the exhaust port had a bunch of carbon build up. Had to clean all kinds of crap from the around the cylinder, was full of palm tree debris. Today had two pine trees to take down. First one was pretty large, and about 75% of it had to be roped down. Got a lot of training on the port-a-wrap today. My boss did all the climbing today, but I got to run ropes so I still got to learn a little. Was a long day and the wood was heavy LOL!!

Here is the carbon build up, and another of all the garbage inside the saw. Ran great today on the pine tree, so I was pretty happy about that.









Here is a few from today. Two were while I had a spare second while he was putting on his spikes. My boss really dosnt like the spikes so he did the whole crown with out them. And then there is one of me bucking up the log.


----------



## Ductape

NHlocal said:


> Here is "some" of what I did yesterday.....
> 
> .....picture of the first load.....(my son was a big help :msp_thumbup
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .....no pic of the second load, but here's both loads after we dropped 'em, in the background we're reloading the truck with Oak(cut, split, and seasoned) to bring over to my woodshed.....




Been trying to scrounge up some firewood for next year and coming up empty. Now I know why ........ you have all the wood in the state !!


----------



## Rounder

Hey Norm, hope all is well. No chainsaw pics, still doing the lone ranger timber faller bit. Have been having fun with my other 2-stroke though........way more fun than saws. At least the saws make enough money to pay for a little fun.

Happy Holidays - Sam

View attachment 268291


View attachment 268292


----------



## NHlocal

Brian,
Great pics, looks like you had clear weather to work. Sounds like it was a good day for ya'. :msp_thumbup: 
Wow! I'm amazed the saw still ran being gummed up that bad!? How big were the pieces you were roping out? Probably no problem for the Porta wrap eh? Glad to hear you're staying busy. :msp_smile: 
I put a rope up in the back yard last Thursday after work and was able to do a "test climb" with that Hitch Hiker. Found a few "tweeks" I had to make, hung a rope again Friday after work and did some actual climbing with it. I had my rope in a Red Oak I've been wanting to "dead wood" at just over 50ft, was able to climb all the way up to where the rope was hung in just a "few minutes". Once I got up I switched over to using a 3 to 1 to get myself better positioned and pruned out 3 or 4 dead limbs, all before it got dark(and I don't get home 'til 3:45). All this was SRT and I have almost zero experience(read also as "no confidence" :hmm3grin2orange with that type of "climbing". Overall I'm very impressed and very happy with it. Haven't had a chance to try it for DRT, the weather has been cold and raw. We got a few inches of snow last night and this morning, not very good for climbing. :msp_thumbdn: I took this pic just as it was getting dark today.....


----------



## NORMZILLA44

Randy and Brian great to see you, keep up the great work my firends:msp_thumbup:


----------



## jimdad07

Keep it down over here, too much work going on over here...Hi guys, hope you boys are all well.


----------



## NORMZILLA44

Hey Sam great to see you my friend, been awhile I'm great hope you are too! Jim :msp_w00t: Who us LOL! Great to see ya, howdy as well!


----------



## NHlocal

jimdad07 said:


> Keep it down over here, too much work going on over here...Hi guys, hope you boys are all well.



"Never" too much work going on.....:msp_tongue: :hmm3grin2orange:  
Speaking of work, time to get ready for work, put wood in the stove, MAKE SOME COFFEE!!! :msp_thumbup:
All you working men know the drill.....


----------



## Brian13

It was a clear day Randy, but it was also hot. I would love to see some snow. The pieces we were roping out were decent size, but nothing that was even close to maxing the port-a-wrap. And that 020 wasnt running very good but it was running. And it was very dirty. Glad your liking the hitch hiker. It takes a while to get used to a new piece of equipment, it took me awhile to get comfortable with the rope bridge on my saddle.


----------



## NORMZILLA44

Hello gang, hope you all are good, very cold here, and hard to get warm in the early am's! Been getting up at 230, to be on the road by 4, to sand the roads, the icy spots. Some of the hunting ranches have had some trees come down in the last storm or two, I love it. Come on Huskies!!! Time to cut!:cool2::cool2:


----------



## NHlocal

Brian13 said:


> It was a clear day Randy, but it was also hot. I would love to see some snow. The pieces we were roping out were decent size, but nothing that was even close to maxing the port-a-wrap. And that 020 wasnt running very good but it was running. And it was very dirty. Glad your liking the hitch hiker. It takes a while to get used to a new piece of equipment, it took me awhile to get comfortable with the rope bridge on my saddle.



Brian,
still hot eh? Hot weather is tough to work in, wears me out faster. We got a lot of cold rain yesterday but we still have snow. :msp_smile: Rope bridge on your new saddle?, or did you change out your rope bridge?
Ayuh, love that Hitch Hiker. Can't wait to use it doing some "real work".  



NORMZILLA44 said:


> Hello gang, hope you all are good, very cold here, and hard to get warm in the early am's! Been getting up at 230, to be on the road by 4, to sand the roads, the icy spots. Some of the hunting ranches have had some trees come down in the last storm or two, I love it. Come on Huskies!!! Time to cut!:cool2::cool2:



Wow Norm, that's early! 
Time to cut with Huskies, I like the sound of that.
Time to get ready for work, put wood in the stove, and make some coffee.....:msp_sleep:
Work safe. :msp_thumbsup:


----------



## NORMZILLA44

Yes been real tired, funny when I thought of getting up at 430 today, as sleeping in LOL!


----------



## NORMZILLA44

Cleaned up a tree, after running the dogs today. No pigs today. Two huge limbs actually broke off a big oak. Almost called you Aaron but did not want you out in the rain being sick my friend. Used my 288, and made short work of it I know should have grabbed camera. I need a new kill switch and wire connector for the 288. Almost done and it stopped running no spark, traced it to the switch and wire, got it going again and it happened once more, but it fired back up and finished the job, love that saw.:msp_thumbsup:


----------



## Eccentric

NORMZILLA44 said:


> Cleaned up a tree, after running the dogs today. No pigs today. Two huge limbs actually broke off a big oak. Almost called you Aaron but did not want you out in the rain being sick my friend. Used my 288, and made short work of it I know should have grabbed camera. I need a new kill switch and wire connector for the 288. Almost done and it stopped running no spark, traced it to the switch and wire, got it going again and it happened once more, but it fired back up and finished the job, love that saw.:msp_thumbsup:



Was that the oak by Bette's gate? That dropped sometime during the hour or so I was BS'ing with you and John up at the house last week. Would have been neat to see from a safe distance. My 'new to me' 272XP needs a kill switch too. Those Husky kill switches are often problematic....


----------



## NORMZILLA44

272 sweet my friend love it, what needs to be done? A runner? Yes same tree, man there was more to it that it looked.


----------



## Eccentric

NORMZILLA44 said:


> 272 sweet my friend love it, what needs to be done? A runner? Yes same tree, man there was more to it that it looked.



It's a runner. Just needs an outer bar plate, chainbrake band, CB lever, CB lever spring, CB pivot screw and bushing, and a kill switch..........well and a good cleaning. Has 268 decals as somebody replaced the top cover and starter cover at some point. SN tag sez 272XP, and the bore measures out to 52mm.

If I'm decoding things correctly, it was made in the 2nd week of January, 1996. I have a 28" B/C that I'll run on it for now. May put on a 24" bar at some point. Spike is on upside-down at the moment too...


----------



## NHlocal

Ductape said:


> Been trying to scrounge up some firewood for next year and coming up empty. Now I know why ........ you have all the wood in the state !!



.....just think, that's all coming from a 1 acre lot with a house, garage, pool, etc...... :biggrinbounce2:


----------



## NHlocal

Eccentric said:


> It's a runner. Just needs an outer bar plate, chainbrake band, CB lever, CB lever spring, CB pivot screw and bushing, and a kill switch..........well and a good cleaning. Has 268 decals as somebody replaced the top cover and starter cover at some point. SN tag sez 272XP, and the bore measures out to 52mm.
> 
> If I'm decoding things correctly, it was made in the 2nd week of January, 1996. I have a 28" B/C that I'll run on it for now. May put on a 24" bar at some point. Spike is on upside-down at the moment too...



.....looks like you've got a "diamond in the rough", very nice! :msp_thumbsup:


----------



## NORMZILLA44

I agree with Randy Aaron. Very nice my friend. My husky love knows no bounds.


----------



## struggle

Hey guys not much going on for me now:msp_mad: High temps in the single digits the next couple of days. Looks like you all have been busy though:msp_thumbsup:

I have been going through some stuff in the garage and selling some stuff on evilbay. Hope to send out my MS660 to the monkey to have it worked over for the upcoming summer:hmm3grin2orange:

I have had some good stump jobs this past month actually only one day of them But they were good paying type and a small tree job trim up that I actually took my wife along with me and she helped me swing some branches that I had to rope off away from a home. She did a great job. 

Hope everyone has a great Christmas.


----------



## NORMZILLA44

Great to see you Shane, and same to you. Cool deal when your wife does not mind helping good stuff.


----------



## paccity

Eccentric said:


> It's a runner. Just needs an outer bar plate, chainbrake band, CB lever, CB lever spring, CB pivot screw and bushing, and a kill switch..........well and a good cleaning. Has 268 decals as somebody replaced the top cover and starter cover at some point. SN tag sez 272XP, and the bore measures out to 52mm.
> 
> If I'm decoding things correctly, it was made in the 2nd week of January, 1996. I have a 28" B/C that I'll run on it for now. May put on a 24" bar at some point. Spike is on upside-down at the moment too...


them are surprisingly strong saws. the one i have looks like a beat up bastard child but always starts and cuts. i have a 28 on it and it pulls that just fine.


----------



## NORMZILLA44

I agree Frasier, even the 365 at work I run is surprising. Went to the saw shop the other day they had a like new condition 268 on the floor. An old man brought it in, he could not start it anymore to much compression for him. Its selling for 350. Nice saw. My friend at work has a 272 like Aarons above, very strong!


----------



## paccity




----------



## Eccentric

Gotta find me a full-wrap for my 272.


----------



## paccity

Eccentric said:


> Gotta find me a full-wrap for my 272.



let me take a look.


----------



## paccity

Eccentric said:


> It's a runner. Just needs an outer bar plate, chainbrake band, CB lever, CB lever spring, CB pivot screw and bushing, and a kill switch..........well and a good cleaning. Has 268 decals as somebody replaced the top cover and starter cover at some point. SN tag sez 272XP, and the bore measures out to 52mm.
> 
> If I'm decoding things correctly, it was made in the 2nd week of January, 1996. I have a 28" B/C that I'll run on it for now. May put on a 24" bar at some point. Spike is on upside-down at the moment too...



Aaron i'll need to find a bottom bracket to put a fullwrap on yours but i do have a handle.


----------



## NORMZILLA44

Frasier love your saws man, never get tired of seeing them. I agree Aaron you know me, wrap handle on everything


----------



## carym2a

272 husqvarna - YouTube like this wrap?.weee haaaa


----------



## NORMZILLA44

Nice saw Cary, your's?


----------



## paccity

looked like a almost new saw.


----------



## Eccentric

Tinkered in the shop for a couple hours this evening. Cleaned a buncha crap out of the 272XP (and I still need to clean under the starter cover). Trimmed the melted part of the top cover away, got the fuel line grommet tucked back in, mounted the 28" b/c that I had, and ran it a tad. Strong runner. Will be in the working stable once I replace the kill switch, outer bar plate, and CB bits. Will probably scare up a 24" b/c for it too. Here it sits next to my Homelite 2100-S project and my sweet running SXL-925W (under cover). Ignore the mess.....




paccity said:


> Aaron i'll need to find a bottom bracket to put a fullwrap on yours but i do have a handle.



You're the man Fraser. Thanks a bunch.



carym2a said:


> 272 husqvarna - YouTube like this wrap?.weee haaaa



That's one strong running 272XP. Somehow.......I don't think it's stock. Can see the back of the top cover cut out and a K&N peeking out from under it. Noticed the custom dawgs too.


----------



## NORMZILLA44

I agree Frasier did look real new. Nice saw Aaron looks sharp Aaron you copy Frasier has a handle for you?


----------



## Eccentric

NORMZILLA44 said:


> I agree Frasier did look real new. Nice saw Aaron looks sharp Aaron you copy Frasier has a handle for you?



Yep..........and I'm stoked.


Do you have a 24" large Husky mount bar that you'd sell/trade?


----------



## Brian13

Merry Christmas everybody!! Arron looks like a nice saw, will look a lot better with a wrap. Frasier, you must have one helluva collection. Seems like you have a little of everything, always like seeing the stuff you find. Norm, I found a petition online to stop SB1221 and signed it for you. Hope everybody has a pleasant holiday!


----------



## carym2a

Yep! Mine, love that saw, my main firewooder, isnt stock, new meteor P&C, K&N and other work I didnt do, I got it from a faller friend of mine last winter with just a few hours on it sense the rebld. you like 394 dawgs ? I thought it needed it


----------



## NHlocal

Eccentric said:


> Tinkered in the shop for a couple hours this evening. Cleaned a buncha crap out of the 272XP (and I still need to clean under the starter cover). Trimmed the melted part of the top cover away, got the fuel line grommet tucked back in, mounted the 28" b/c that I had, and ran it a tad. Strong runner. Will be in the working stable once I replace the kill switch, outer bar plate, and CB bits. Will probably scare up a 24" b/c for it too. Here it sits next to my Homelite 2100-S project and my sweet running SXL-925W (under cover). Ignore the mess.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're the man Fraser. Thanks a bunch.
> 
> 
> 
> That's one strong running 272XP. Somehow.......I don't think it's stock. Can see the back of the top cover cut out and a K&N peeking out from under it. Noticed the custom dawgs too.



.....what mess???.....


----------



## NHlocal

Brian13 said:


> Merry Christmas everybody!! Arron looks like a nice saw, will look a lot better with a wrap. Frasier, you must have one helluva collection. Seems like you have a little of everything, always like seeing the stuff you find. Norm, I found a petition online to stop SB1221 and signed it for you. Hope everybody has a pleasant holiday!



Thanks Brian,
You and your family have a Merry Christmas also, and a safe and Happy New Year!!! :msp_thumbsup:


----------



## Eccentric

Brian13 said:


> Merry Christmas everybody!! Arron looks like a nice saw, will look a lot better with a wrap. Frasier, you must have one helluva collection. Seems like you have a little of everything, always like seeing the stuff you find. Norm, I found a petition online to stop SB1221 and signed it for you. Hope everybody has a pleasant holiday!



Thanks Brian. Fraser does indeed have quite the stockpile of useful and cool saw stuff. Discovered that the bracket/spacer thing that's needed to use Fraser's full wrap on my saw is still available and only something like $15-$16 or so.




NHlocal said:


> .....what mess???.....



Thanks Randy! Got some crap from some other guys about my messy shop. That's the 'saw parts storage' corner.:msp_rolleyes:


----------



## Denis Gionet

This working man finished work on 2 Christmas Tundra's... one for the boss' sister, a gift for their kids, and another was a repair for an older fellah who wants to pull the grandkids around on the sleigh over the holidays. The old guy was quite happy that we stayed late to finish it up for him, and the bossman too. 

We were kids too, so we remember the fun we had at Christmas & enjoying snowmachines and rides over the holidays. His grandkids will enjoy their holidays, and I will too, knowing that 30 minutes of my time was such a little thing to donate so others can be happy. 

Here's to a safe and enjoyable Christmas break to all of my AS friends, enjoy the holidays and keep yourselves safe !


----------



## NHlocal

Eccentric said:


> Thanks Brian. Fraser does indeed have quite the stockpile of useful and cool saw stuff. Discovered that the bracket/spacer thing that's needed to use Fraser's full wrap on my saw is still available and only something like $15-$16 or so.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Randy! Got some crap from some other guys about my messy shop. That's the 'saw parts storage' corner.:msp_rolleyes:



I have no doubt you could find whatever you need in no time. Besides, I thought everyone had an area somewhere in their shop that looks like that.....



Haywire said:


> Figured it was a good time to show my 281xp full wrap. Just gave it a new HD filter/cover as a gift from me to it.:jester:
> Hope all you guys have a great Christmas!
> View attachment 269392





Denis Gionet said:


> This working man finished work on 2 Christmas Tundra's... one for the boss' sister, a gift for their kids, and another was a repair for an older fellah who wants to pull the grandkids around on the sleigh over the holidays. The old guy was quite happy that we stayed late to finish it up for him, and the bossman too.
> 
> We were kids too, so we remember the fun we had at Christmas & enjoying snowmachines and rides over the holidays. His grandkids will enjoy their holidays, and I will too, knowing that 30 minutes of my time was such a little thing to donate so others can be happy.
> 
> Here's to a safe and enjoyable Christmas break to all of my AS friends, enjoy the holidays and keep yourselves safe !



Merry Christmas everyone!!!


----------



## NORMZILLA44

Aaron no on the 24 in bars, I will ask around my friend. Haywire sweet ass 281 my friend, love it! Brian great to see you and thanks for signing my friend. Randy Denis great too see ya, and nice what you did Denis to help them. Cary that saw is a beast, frasier and all the working man gang, merry christmas to such great friends.


----------



## Eccentric

NORMZILLA44 said:


> Aaron no on the 24 in bars, I will ask around my friend. Haywire sweet ass 281 my friend, love it! Brian great to see you and thanks for signing my friend. Randy Denis great too see ya, and nice what you did Denis to help them. Cary that saw is a beast, frasier and all the working man gang, merry christmas to such great friends.



That's cool Norm. One of the guys on the board here is hooking me up with a 24" bar.


----------



## NORMZILLA44

Sweet Aaron, and me thinks you will love the saw


----------



## NORMZILLA44

Hope all my friends are doing well. Fired up my new 395 last night, itching to cut:msp_rolleyes: I am off until monday so may get something cooking. My wood pile is shrinking, but as cold as this winter has been it has lasted longer than I thought. Some dry wood in spots one of the ranches needs about a week of dry weather for us to get to it. We can cut just can not get a truck in there, four wheeler only until some good weather.


----------



## NHlocal

NORMZILLA44 said:


> Hope all my friends are doing well. Fired up my new 395 last night, itching to cut:msp_rolleyes: I am off until monday so may get something cooking. My wood pile is shrinking, but as cold as this winter has been it has lasted longer than I thought. Some dry wood in spots one of the ranches needs about a week of dry weather for us to get to it. We can cut just can not get a truck in there, four wheeler only until some good weather.



New saw Norm??? :msp_confused: Did you post any pics of it? Would love to see it(in action!). :msp_drool:  
Not that I'm jealous or anything:msp_glare:.....just sayin' :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## NORMZILLA44

of course Randy my friend 395 xp! And I gotta show you the new v stack, and k&n on the 2101 while I am at it!


----------



## NHlocal

NORMZILLA44 said:


> of course Randy my friend 395 xp! And I gotta show you the new v stack, and k&n on the 2101 while I am at it!










Very nice Norm! :msp_thumbup: Have you been able to put 'em through any wood yet? I'll bet they put a smile on your face. :hmm3grin2orange: 
I like your "ghost dog" in the first pic, that's a great effect.  
Time to get ready for work, put wood in the stove, make coffee.....:msp_sleep:
Work safe. :msp_thumbsup:


----------



## NORMZILLA44

Randy I looked at the pic again last night, and just realized Jack, had walked through the pic LOL! I had a hard time keeping those three back, they want to be right with me, doing what I am doing all the time. Can't complain I love them so much my best friends. Cleaned out my shed today, fired up all saws. No have not had the 395 cutting yet. But took a pic of the 5 saws of the Epocalypse!


----------



## NORMZILLA44

Thanks my friend


----------



## NHlocal

NORMZILLA44 said:


> Randy I looked at the pic again last night, and just realized Jack, had walked through the pic LOL! I had a hard time keeping those three back, they want to be right with me, doing what I am doing all the time. Can't complain I love them so much my best friends. Cleaned out my shed today, fired up all saws. No have not had the 395 cutting yet. But took a pic of the 5 saws of the Epocalypse!



Honestly Norm, I think that's a great effect, I thought it was on purpose. :msp_biggrin: 
You got a nice lookin' lineup of Huskys, thanks for sharing the pics and not being stingy and keepin' 'em all to yourself.....:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## NORMZILLA44

Indeed Randy! Been remembering my friends voice, pics, and video. His name is Randy LOL! I am glad you remind me, and you are so good about yours, because I love watching your stuff!


----------



## NHlocal

NORMZILLA44 said:


> Indeed Randy! Been remembering my friends voice, pics, and video. His name is Randy LOL! I am glad you remind me, and you are so good about yours, because I love watching your stuff!



Thanks Norm,
time for some sleep, 4am is coming fast.....:msp_sleep: 
Have a safe weekend. :msp_thumbsup:


----------



## Ronaldo

Am liking those huskys, bud. Sure do enjoy all you guys pics.

Ron


----------



## NORMZILLA44

Welcome Randy, and thanks you do the same my friend. Thanks Ron I am a huge Husky fan, glad you enjoy all the pics, so do I.


----------



## NHlocal

Here's my afternoon "work project".....












.....a little different point of view. I went out to stack wood and it was snowing. So I ducked under the tarp to get out of the snow and thought it would make for some good pics.....:dunno: 
.....4am is coming fast, time to get some sleep.....:msp_sleep:


----------



## NORMZILLA44

Randy looking real good my friend. Good looking wood, and shed. Man snow weather takes a different breed of Cat, tough cold working conditions, hats off to you my friend.


----------



## NHlocal

NORMZILLA44 said:


> Randy looking real good my friend. Good looking wood, and shed. Man snow weather takes a different breed of Cat, tough cold working conditions, hats off to you my friend.



Thanks Norm,
as I said, I ducked under the tarp to get out of the snow. It got very "comfortable" once I started stacking. :hmm3grin2orange: I'm not much for working in the snow either. Got frostbite on both hands when I was about 13, now when my hands just get chilly they ache. If I can keep my hands warm, I'm good to go in any weather.  Later this week we're getting some "colder" weather, highs around 20 and lows around 0.....
Have a safe and HAPPY NEW YEAR!!!!! :kilt:


----------



## NORMZILLA44

yep agreed, gotta keep them hands warm and feet! The working man is sipping some high end whiskey! Happy new year!:kilt:


----------



## NHlocal

Stacked some more wood today, sorry no pics.  
Also did some "equipment repair".....








.....I try to do all my own work.....:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## NORMZILLA44

Cool stuff Randy, real handy having a good sewing machine. And knowing how to use it great stuff!


----------



## NHlocal

NORMZILLA44 said:


> Cool stuff Randy, real handy having a good sewing machine. And knowing how to use it great stuff!



After I got my sewing done :hmm3grin2orange: I worked outside the next couple days.....

.....before.....






.....after.....






.....also finished stacking my wood.....










I like to take advantage of my "days off".....

Time to make coffee, put wood in the stove(-1[SUP]o[/SUP] yesterday morning), get ready for work.....


----------



## rburg

That looks like a nice wood shed ready for a cold winter.


----------



## NHlocal

rburg said:


> That looks like a nice wood shed ready for a cold winter.



Thanks,
If this winter stays cold I'm ready for it now, and if it don't, that's less wood I have to haul in for next winter..... :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## NORMZILLA44

I agree with Rburg, on the nice shed. Cool stuff Randy nice pics too. Man that's cold, I whine here when it's in the 30's


----------



## NHlocal

NORMZILLA44 said:


> I agree with Rburg, on the nice shed. Cool stuff Randy nice pics too. Man that's cold, I whine here when it's in the 30's



Norm, 
I gotta do what I gotta do, love the snow but not the bitter cold. :msp_thumbdn:  
Did some cutting today. Cut, split, and stacked more wood on my Church property in our cutting/splitting/woodshed area. Everything "stove length" was split and stacked in the shed. We also cut/split/stacked a little bit from the big pile of 4 footers. Temps in the low 30's, which ain't too bad but the wind was gusting hard for most of the day.  

.....here's what it looked like 3 weeds ago.....







.....and here's today, almost got it full again, with a lot more wood left to cut/split/stack.....


----------



## NORMZILLA44

Great pictures Randy!


----------



## NHlocal

NORMZILLA44 said:


> Great pictures Randy!



Thanks Norm,
always more to do, right? 
Time to put wood in the stove, make coffee, get ready for work.....:msp_thumbup:


----------



## NORMZILLA44

Yep it never ends, sometimes that is part of the fun as long is it's saw related. Working man needs to cut some wood soon on this end:cool2:


----------



## Eccentric

NORMZILLA44 said:


> Yep it never ends, sometimes that is part of the fun as long is it's saw related. Working man needs to cut some wood soon on this end:cool2:



Damn right!

A couple days ago I just gave the last of my firewood stock to a family that needs it. Since we moved to this house we haven't been able to burn firewood. Been giving my firewood to needy families through our church. It's time for me to stock up again and get wood split and drying for next season.


----------



## NHlocal

NORMZILLA44 said:


> Yep it never ends, sometimes that is part of the fun as long is it's saw related. Working man needs to cut some wood soon on this end:cool2:



Ayuh,
I always enjoy it when it's saw related.....



Eccentric said:


> Damn right!
> 
> A couple days ago I just gave the last of my firewood stock to a family that needs it. Since we moved to this house we haven't been able to burn firewood. Been giving my firewood to needy families through our church. It's time for me to stock up again and get wood split and drying for next season.



Very nice. :msp_thumbup: Working through your Church is a great way to make sure it gets to the families that really need it. 
Time to put some wood in my stove, make some coffee, and get ready for work.....


----------



## NHlocal

Norm,
by the way, what's a fair price on an OEM full wrap bar, in good condition, for my 385xp? I'm thinkin' of puttin' one on.....:help:


----------



## Alex D

NHlocal said:


> Norm,
> by the way, what's a fair price on an OEM full wrap bar, in good condition, for my 385xp? I'm thinkin' of puttin' one on.....:help:



Id say 1/3 to 1/2 of what it costs new for a used one, although i imagine its a pita to find a used one and if you're having it shipped add another 10-15 or so as they are hard to come by on the east coast used.


----------



## NHlocal

Alex D said:


> Id say 1/3 to 1/2 of what it costs new for a used one, although i imagine its a pita to find a used one and if you're having it shipped add another 10-15 or so as they are hard to come by on the east coast used.



Thanks Alex,
that's a big help. :msp_thumbup: Gives me a good idea of price range 'cause I've never shopped around for before.


----------



## NORMZILLA44

My saw shop is able to get OEM new, for maybe 95 dollars, it was for a 372 anyway. Seems used full wraps are a good penny these days, If I was you I would check new. I would think by the time it's shipped you would be in a used one for at least 50-70, similar to what Alex said. Madsens sells them for like 50 bucks new, they say for pro use they last not to long in the woods, but for what guys like us do, probably last some time.


----------



## ausneil 1

NHlocal said:


> After I got my sewing done :hmm3grin2orange: I worked outside the next couple days.....
> 
> .....before.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .....after.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .....also finished stacking my wood.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I like to take advantage of my "days off".....
> 
> Time to make coffee, put wood in the stove(-1[SUP]o[/SUP] yesterday morning), get ready for work.....




Top pics mate and a nice little shed to boot as it should be, full.
like the snow, looks good on the ground like that.

Seems a little odd as we, out here is Oz are haveing major fire problems in the south.
Here is NSW i heard today, a fine of $150 000.00 for deliberatly lighting a fire, our fire danger level today is , Catastropic, the highest level on the board.
I feel sorry for those volenteer and professional fire fighters who will be called on somewhere, sometime to try and save homes, sheds and stock etc.


----------



## NHlocal

NORMZILLA44 said:


> My saw shop is able to get OEM new, for maybe 95 dollars, it was for a 372 anyway. Seems used full wraps are a good penny these days, If I was you I would check new. I would think by the time it's shipped you would be in a used one for at least 50-70, similar to what Alex said. Madsens sells them for like 50 bucks new, they say for pro use they last not to long in the woods, but for what guys like us do, probably last some time.



Thanks Norm, 
I'll take a look.  
Time to get ready for work, put wood in the stove, MAKE COFFEE.....:msp_sleep:


----------



## NHlocal

ausneil 1 said:


> Top pics mate and a nice little shed to boot as it should be, full.
> like the snow, looks good on the ground like that.
> 
> Seems a little odd as we, out here is Oz are haveing major fire problems in the south.
> Here is NSW i heard today, a fine of $150 000.00 for deliberatly lighting a fire, our fire danger level today is , Catastropic, the highest level on the board.
> I feel sorry for those volenteer and professional fire fighters who will be called on somewhere, sometime to try and save homes, sheds and stock etc.



Thanks, :msp_thumbup:
Very sorry to hear about the fire danger down your way. :msp_ohmy: 
Hope the weather changes for the better for you all.


----------



## NORMZILLA44

Aaron just saw your post, anytime my friend you are welcome to wood with us! I agree with Randy nice well great work for the church, helping out. Randy I agree with Neil top pics for sure. And Neil I feel the same as Randy sorry about your fire troubles.


----------



## NHlocal

NORMZILLA44 said:


> Aaron just saw your post, anytime my friend you are welcome to wood with us! I agree with Randy nice well great work for the church, helping out. Randy I agree with Neil top pics for sure. And Neil I feel the same as Randy sorry about your fire troubles.



It's no good having fire trouble like that, I really do hope the weather changes for them.  
Did some climbing/pruning in my backyard after work yesterday. Sorry, no pics. I'm still "fine tuning" my Hitch Hiker setup. The weather was "bearable"(mid 30's), so I put a rope in one of my Red Maples, climbed up about 35ft, and cut off some dead branches. The more I use it the more I like it. :msp_thumbup:
Time to put wood in the stove, make coffee, and get ready for work.....:msp_sleep:


----------



## NHlocal

Still "fine tuning" my Hitch Hiker setup. The more I use it the more I see how it's going to make working in the tree easier.
I set a rope 60' up (yes I measured it) in a Red Oak in my back yard tonight after work, and I even took the time to prune a dead limb on the way down. There was more dead wood to be pruned off but it was getting dark fast so I had to call it quits.  I know, I know, if I didn't get pics it didn't happen. It just so happens I took the camera with me this time.....


*.....it really wasn't as dark as it looked, my view looking down.....*














*.....oops!, I guess I'm not set in the crotch .....*











When I reached the "top" I got a bit of a surprise. :msp_scared: It looked from the ground like the rope was set in the crotch. And yes, I did 2 or 3 hard "bounce checks" to make sure the rope was secure. That's why I like working with Oak so much, it's very strong. I did reset the rope in the "actual" crotch before I bailed out of the tree, just to be safe.
Hope to be doing some cutting tomorrow after I get out of work, we'll see. I'll try to get pics if I do. 
Have a great weekend everyone! 
Work safe. :msp_thumbsup:


----------



## NORMZILLA44

Randy cool stuff, be safe my friend, and you have a good weekend too!


----------



## NHlocal

NORMZILLA44 said:


> Randy cool stuff, be safe my friend, and you have a good weekend too!



Thanks Norm,
didn't do much of anything yesterday 'cause of the weather, cold and damp(raw). stayed inside and relaxed for the afternoon. The only thing I got done was "milk", cut, and re-tape the sheath on my 5/8" rigging rope.  
Be safe yourself. :msp_thumbsup:


----------



## NORMZILLA44

Very good Randy, some days you need that just to relax. I rebuilt my 395 carb today, and new fule line and filter


----------



## NHlocal

NORMZILLA44 said:


> Very good Randy, some days you need that just to relax. I rebuilt my 395 carb today, and new fule line and filter



Ayuh,
it was nice to sit in front of the fire(and take a nap ). 
You gonna test that rebuilt carb anytime soon?


----------



## NORMZILLA44

I bet my friend, you are always on the go, first time I ever heard you say you actually stopped. Glad you got down time, yep cutting soon my friend!


----------



## NORMZILLA44

Randy, you get rested up? This working man is getting burnt out on the 2:30 rise and shin, sand the roads. I know the early bird gets the worm, but this is ridiculous Aaron about time to do some cutting, pretty close....


----------



## NHlocal

NORMZILLA44 said:


> Randy, you get rested up? This working man is getting burnt out on the 2:30 rise and shin, sand the roads. I know the early bird gets the worm, but this is ridiculous Aaron about time to do some cutting, pretty close....



Norm,
hope you're not on that 2:30 schedule for an "extended" time, that will wear you out quick when you're not used to it. 
I am getting rested, when I'm able.  Always more to do. Got my throwline stuck tight in one of the Ash trees behind my house after work yesterday. You know what that means, ayuh, got my other throwline out after work today and climbed up to get it. Put up a pretty good throw on the second try, 70' up.  Took the camera with me and got a few good pics(pruned off some deadwood too). Oh yeah, I did get my other throwline.....

*.....here's a little different view of my woodshed(looks a lot smaller from up here).....*






*.....70 feet below.....*





*.....got the rope over a bigger limb this time.....*





*.....the moon.....*





*.....can't "waste" a climb up, gotta do some work while I'm up here.....*





Have a good week.


----------



## NORMZILLA44

Randy great pictures my friend, nice view! Seems like my schedule for awhile now, ice eevry morning, sanding by 5 am, and working till 330, been tired, to say the least.


----------



## NHlocal

NORMZILLA44 said:


> Randy great pictures my friend, nice view! Seems like my schedule for awhile now, ice eevry morning, sanding by 5 am, and working till 330, been tired, to say the least.



Norm,
make sure you get your rest, working while tired is one of the biggest causes of injuries/accidents.  
Also, when the body get's tired is when you're most likely to get sick. :msp_scared: 
Work safe. :msp_thumbsup:


----------



## NHlocal

NORMZILLA44 said:


> Randy great pictures my friend, nice view! Seems like my schedule for awhile now, ice eevry morning, sanding by 5 am, and working till 330, been tired, to say the least.



Norm, 
Have you been able to "catch up" on your rest this weekend? :dunno: Hope so. 
After I got out of work at 11:00am this morning went home and stoked up the wood stove. Felt a little "ambitious" so I changed the cutting edge on the Church plow. Was still feeling "ambitious" so I pruned some dead wood out of an Oak that was next to the house/driveway of an older couple living on our Church property(our school Minister of Education and his wife). The top 10-12ft of the tree was dead and being so close to the home made me VERY concerned about their safety. I got a couple before and after pics, but no "action" pics or video. sorry. No one was available to run the camera. Not a very big tree, maybe close to 50ft(more like 40ft now:hmm3grin2orange: ). Other than the top dying the tree seemed to be in good health. I'll keep an eye on it.....
Work safe. :msp_thumbsup:


----------



## NORMZILLA44

Good morning everyone. Randy yes resting up today, hunted yesterday, put in some hours but a great day. Was a cold start no pigs, but great day. Found a big Oak down, for the gang and I to cut up. Will let Aaron know of course:msp_biggrin:


----------



## NHlocal

NORMZILLA44 said:


> Good morning everyone. Randy yes resting up today, hunted yesterday, put in some hours but a great day. Was a cold start no pigs, but great day. Found a big Oak down, for the gang and I to cut up. Will let Aaron know of course:msp_biggrin:



Norm, 
getting outside is great, whatever you're doing, cutting/hiking/hunting. If it's a successful hunt, well that's icing on the cake!  
If not, it's still good. :msp_thumbup: 
That big Oak sounds like a great opportunity to try out your 395, eh Norm?  
Work safe. :msp_thumbsup:


----------



## NORMZILLA44

Totally agree Randy, can't beat the outdoors! And yeah itching to try the 395!


----------



## Eccentric

NORMZILLA44 said:


> Totally agree Randy, can't beat the outdoors! And yeah itching to try the 395!



So am I....


----------



## NORMZILLA44

Awesome buddy, we will get to it!


----------



## struggle

Been very quiet for me lately guys. some below zero weather around these parts now.

Good to see you all are keeping busy.

Did go to an Iowa one call annual meeting today. It is a good idea for anyone running any stump grinders or for that matter running heavy equipment over area that might not normally be done. I guess in our area that some people have disturbed fiber optic cables just by driving heavy trucks over the surface and the contractors are responsible for that.

I'm going to the next baby step level and making my business work under a LLC. now. Should be done in the next couple of weeks. No idea what the summer will hold for me. I have been told I have work to do this spring from several people , but I'm not ready to spend that money until it's in the bank.

Also set my self up so that I can take credit cards via that square reader as well. Sometimes that is a deciding factor for some people on getting work done. So I want to have that option available as well.

Was going to put a new wheel on the grinder but after talking to my neighbor, machine shop owner. He is going to repair a crack in this one and hope to get through one more season and then most likely will have to do something.

Waiting on getting my MS660 back from WI as it is out for porting. TreeMonkey is doing the work. 

I did put together a MS360 pro I bought for tree work that had a broke crank as well recently. That one is in the stable ready to go now.


----------



## NHlocal

struggle said:


> Been very quiet for me lately guys. some below zero weather around these parts now.
> 
> Good to see you all are keeping busy.
> 
> Did go to an Iowa one call annual meeting today. It is a good idea for anyone running any stump grinders or for that matter running heavy equipment over area that might not normally be done. I guess in our area that some people have disturbed fiber optic cables just by driving heavy trucks over the surface and the contractors are responsible for that.
> 
> I'm going to the next baby step level and making my business work under a LLC. now. Should be done in the next couple of weeks. No idea what the summer will hold for me. I have been told I have work to do this spring from several people , but I'm not ready to spend that money until it's in the bank.
> 
> Also set my self up so that I can take credit cards via that square reader as well. Sometimes that is a deciding factor for some people on getting work done. So I want to have that option available as well.
> 
> Was going to put a new wheel on the grinder but after talking to my neighbor, machine shop owner. He is going to repair a crack in this one and hope to get through one more season and then most likely will have to do something.
> 
> Waiting on getting my MS660 back from WI as it is out for porting. TreeMonkey is doing the work.
> 
> I did put together a MS360 pro I bought for tree work that had a broke crank as well recently. That one is in the stable ready to go now.



Hey Shane, 
good to hear from you again. Been gettin' cold weather here also. Don't know about you but for me, working in that kind of cold is only as LAST resort.  Sounds like you're putting yourself in a position to get more business and to do more business. That's great to hear, hope you get a "full schedule" early in the season.  
Time to get ready for work, put wood in the stove, make some coffee.....:msp_sleep:


----------



## NORMZILLA44

Shane great to see you, cool on the 660 porting! And a reputable fellow! And good call on the fiber optic heads up. You hit em here, and be paying fines for a lifetime, seven figures maybe they say, just in repair. Randy Coffee, and wood in the stove, know it well!


----------



## NHlocal

NORMZILLA44 said:


> Shane great to see you, cool on the 660 porting! And a reputable fellow! And good call on the fiber optic heads up. You hit em here, and be paying fines for a lifetime, seven figures maybe they say, just in repair. Randy Coffee, and wood in the stove, know it well!



Ayuh, lots of wood in the stove right now. Temps 5[SUP]o[/SUP] to 10[SUP]o[/SUP] below 0 tonight.  
I got a full wrap, OEM bar for my 385xp. Arrived on my doorstep yesterday. It's in pretty good shape, I had to "tweak" it a bit to fit. I like the look of it, I'm lookin' forward to using it to take down some trees.  The price for the bar wasn't too bad($59), the shipping was a bit high($19), but I'm happy with it. Seems like the saw will be safer to use with a full wrap bar on it. I'll get a pic or two and post 'em.....
Have a good week, and don't forget to get some sleep. :msp_sleep:


----------



## struggle

NHlocal said:


> Ayuh, lots of wood in the stove right now. Temps 5[SUP]o[/SUP] to 10[SUP]o[/SUP] below 0 tonight.
> I got a full wrap, OEM bar for my 385xp. Arrived on my doorstep yesterday. It's in pretty good shape, I had to "tweak" it a bit to fit. I like the look of it, I'm lookin' forward to using it to take down some trees.  The price for the bar wasn't too bad($59), the shipping was a bit high($19), but I'm happy with it. Seems like the saw will be safer to use with a full wrap bar on it. I'll get a pic or two and post 'em.....
> Have a good week, and don't forget to get some sleep. :msp_sleep:



Shipping can be a killer on stuff now days. I have been selling some odds and ends on evilbay and short changed myself on more than a few items by charging to little for shipping. USPS is not cheap:msp_sad:


----------



## Campbell

View attachment 275258
View attachment 275259
Here's a few pictures from this past summer.


----------



## NHlocal

Campbell said:


> View attachment 275258
> View attachment 275259
> Here's a few pictures from this past summer.



Nice pics. :msp_thumbup: Welcome to AS.
The first one looks like Willow. The second looks like it might be Maple.....? (hard to tell from the pic)









Work safe. :msp_thumbsup:


----------



## NHlocal

Norm, 
here's a few pics of that bar on my 385.....















.....I thought the woodshed would make a good background. :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Campbell

Took down some silver maples today. It was 3 degrees when we started this morning...a heat wave compared to the last 3 days. View attachment 275315


----------



## struggle

Campbell said:


> Took down some silver maples today. It was 3 degrees when we started this morning...a heat wave compared to the last 3 days. View attachment 275315



I would have to be starving before I would take anything I had to climb in those temps. I don't do that much climbing to begin with so it would be a reach at this time for me.

Good for you though Glad you have the work and it would be at those temps:msp_ohmy:


----------



## NHlocal

Campbell said:


> Took down some silver maples today. It was 3 degrees when we started this morning...a heat wave compared to the last 3 days. View attachment 275315



Looks like a pretty small area, did you have to rig everything down or were you able to just flop it over at some point? 
Did you have any wind to deal with? :msp_ohmy: That can be brutal with temps that low. 
Nice pic. :msp_thumbup:


----------



## NORMZILLA44

Randy, and Shane, yep shipping bites! Nice wrap Randy, you know me that's only way I fly. That bar a little big for that saw:msp_biggrin: Cambell good stuff my friend, nice pictures, and Welcome, among us my friend!


----------



## NHlocal

NORMZILLA44 said:


> Randy, and Shane, yep shipping bites! Nice wrap Randy, you know me that's only way I fly. That bar a little big for that saw:msp_biggrin: Cambell good stuff my friend, nice pictures, and Welcome, among us my friend!



Ayuh,
like I said Norm, can't wait to "put it to work". I can tell it will be easier to handle/work with.  
(I do have bigger bar for "special occasions" :hmm3grin2orange
Time to put wood in the stove, make coffee, get ready for work.....:msp_sleep:
Have a good weekend.
Work safe. :msp_thumbsup:


----------



## NORMZILLA44

Good deal Randy. Aaron and some more friends and I cut some, on one of our hunting ranches yesterday. Not the best day for me, had and still have a starting issue with the 395. Then my ignition switch, and wire went out on the 288. Bar nuts backed off on my 372 Ruined me mood. 2101 was sound as always. Not the saws fault. 395 and 288 are new too me, so got to get to know em. We got a lot done and did have a good time though, and lunch. Post a couple pics in a few, hunted after, and beat up this morning. Get off the couch soon and go get my camera.


----------



## NORMZILLA44

Few pics, from yesterday.


----------



## NHlocal

NORMZILLA44 said:


> Few pics, from yesterday.



Norm,
couple of nice lookin' saws there. :msp_thumbup: 
Good pics and some real nice lookin' land you're workin' on. :msp_thumbsup:
Is that the Oak you were talking about that was down?


----------



## NORMZILLA44

Thanks Randy, Aaron is cutting with his sweet 272! And that is my 372 parked in the wood, that's some pine that was dead, we cut up some Oak earlier that morning. Got a few downed ones to cut, one is decent size, more to come:msp_biggrin:


----------



## NHlocal

NORMZILLA44 said:


> Thanks Randy, Aaron is cutting with his sweet 272! And that is my 372 parked in the wood, that's some pine that was dead, we cut up some Oak earlier that morning. Got a few downed ones to cut, one is decent size, more to come:msp_biggrin:



Lookin' forward to some more pics. :msp_w00t: 
Just about time for bed, 4am is coming fast. :msp_sleep: Are you still on the 2:30am "wake up call"?  
Have good week.
Work safe. :msp_thumbsup:


----------



## Eccentric

Hey Norm. Not sure if you noticed, but up on that hill we cut the downed oak on, there were two more large oaks that dropped limbs. Walking from where Sean parked his truck towards B's house, the first tree is right on the crest of the hill, and then next tree (which dropped a LOT of good wood from what I could see) is over the crest and down the hill (near the fence). I saw the second tree as I was driving out.


----------



## NORMZILLA44

Good deal Randy, and no lately sleeping in till 4 am, much better than 230! Yeah Aaron I knew about the big one below betties, vut not the one uphill side. Figure be some more good cutting, can't wait! And maybe give the 750 a whirl!


----------



## NHlocal

NORMZILLA44 said:


> Good deal Randy, and no lately sleeping in till 4 am, much better than 230! Yeah Aaron I knew about the big one below betties, vut not the one uphill side. Figure be some more good cutting, can't wait! And maybe give the 750 a whirl!



Norm,
looking forward to more of those good pics of some cutting. :msp_w00t: 
I've been "locked in" on 4am for a looonnnggg time, it is a whole lot better than 2:30am. 
Have a good week. Time to get ready for work, make coffee, put wood in the stove.....
Work safe. :msp_thumbsup:


----------



## NORMZILLA44

Yes 4 am much better, I agree. Once my saws are all dialed back in, got some more cutting for Aaron, the gang and me!


----------



## Alex D

NHlocal said:


> Norm,
> here's a few pics of that bar on my 385.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .....I thought the woodshed would make a good background. :hmm3grin2orange:



Walkerized by the look of the muffler on it. Did you by any chance buy it from out west?


----------



## NHlocal

Alex D said:


> Walkerized by the look of the muffler on it. Did you by any chance buy it from out west?



The muffler, yes. The saw, unfortunately, no. :msp_sad: 
Other than what I've put on, b&c, muffler, now a full wrap bar, it's stock. And a workhorse for sure.  
This was the general condition when I got it the year before last.....











Time to get ready for work, put wood in the stove, make coffee.....:msp_sleep:


----------



## struggle

Last year I bid a job for a church and that job was tied to this job that To do this job at their cemetery. It was supposed to be done in the fall and after a few attempts to get them to remove The fence along the property. They called me this week and said fence was out and wanted it done before Saturday. They are doing the clean up. Then I go back to flush cut stumps and grind them out.


----------



## struggle

People talk about dropping tree in A narrow area. Well I wanted this one double trunk tree on each side of the fence pole. Heres the proof


----------



## struggle

I will also add that this was the first time running the MS660 that Tree Monkey ported about a month ago 

It did not disappoint at all. It pulls a 36" with great authority


----------



## NHlocal

struggle said:


> I will also add that this was the first time running the MS660 that Tree Monkey ported about a month ago
> 
> It did not disappoint at all. It pulls a 36" with great authority



Shane, 
very nicely done, great pics, and great aim dropping that multi-stem right on the line.  
Sounds like you've got yourself a great saw for the "bigger" stuff(I'm a little jealous :hmm3grin2orange: ). 
Maybe a pic of the "finished product" when you're done.....:Eye:^:Eye:


----------



## struggle

I put in a call before you dig so after Tuesday its one with the stump grinder. I will most likely go up there in the mean time and flush the stumps and get the stump grinder out of storage. So if everything lines up right I should have the job done this week if weather holds out. 

I will get a pictures if I can.


----------



## NORMZILLA44

Alex, Shane, Randy hello my friends. Randy can't believe how you cleaned up that saw, looks totally different. Looks brand new almost, great job! Shane very nice work, very nice. My 395 is up and running very well! Aaron, the gang and I are that much closer to cutting some decent oaks! And Randy I will take many pictures!


----------



## NHlocal

NORMZILLA44 said:


> Alex, Shane, Randy hello my friends. Randy can't believe how you cleaned up that saw, looks totally different. Looks brand new almost, great job! Shane very nice work, very nice. My 395 is up and running very well! Aaron, the gang and I are that much closer to cutting some decent oaks! And Randy I will take many pictures!



Norm, 
looking forward to those pictures. :biggrinbounce2:
Ayuh, that 385 cleaned up really nice, I couldn't be happier, it's a real workhorse. 
Got a little surprise at work today, the co worker I cut the Saphouse Hemlock for handed me some pictures his wife took of me working. Here's a few of 'em, not great quality, they're pics of pics, but you get the idea.....


----------



## NORMZILLA44

Pure awesomeness Randy! Great pictures. Hey I do the photo of photos all the time my friend. many here ever tried moto mix? Been giving it a whirl lately I have.


----------



## struggle

Pitch fork school begins today 1o1


----------



## struggle

Two stumps in the trailer five to go


----------



## NHlocal

struggle said:


> Two stumps in the trailer five to go



Shane,
Wow! What a difference. That already looks 100% better, that's some nice work you done there.  
Little more to go eh? 
I bet that trailer makes the work a "little" easier.....:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## NORMZILLA44

I agree on the trailer Randy! Makes it nice I bet. Shane great to see u, but I am a pitch fork school dropout:cool2:


----------



## struggle

Randy nice picture of you up on the stick I hardly ever have anyone around to take them, but I also don't climb that much ether. 

The trailer is a huge back saver. It did run into a problem with it though yesterday which has happened more than once. The battery died after the first dump. I still went back and filled it again and that time it died after I got the trailer dumped , but couldn't lower it. I had a trickle charger on it for two days prior to using it and the battery is only a year old. Maybe the trickle charger was not enough. SO my wife drove up to where I was and we jumper cabled it to lower it.

What I ended up doing so I never run into this again is I ran a direct 4 gauge line from the vehicle battery to the bumper with a quick disconnect so now I can quick connect to my battery on the trailer. I keep blowing the fuse under the hood for charging the battery from the vehicle going down the road. 

What seems to be happening is once the battery starts to get low it tries to draw power from the smaller charging line on the vehicle and blows that fuse so when I drive around the battery is not getting re-chearged. I might in the end have to put a second battery in the tahoe if this proves to much for it. 

I have read where other people did this as well as they kept having the same problem and this was a solution they used as well. 

Thanks for the positive comments


----------



## NORMZILLA44

Good deal Shane, what you did with your plug, just what I was thinking. Plug it into the vehicle connector, great idea. I have heard of this happening before, to a friend or two of mine, and they had to jump it like u said.


----------



## struggle

A friend the runs. Towing and repair shop set me up with connectors like the use on their tow trucks. 

I still have to make a bracket to the hitch to hold it.


----------



## NORMZILLA44

Awesome, very nice set up Shane.


----------



## NHlocal

struggle said:


> A friend the runs. Towing and repair shop set me up with connectors like the use on their tow trucks.
> 
> I still have to make a bracket to the hitch to hold it.



Very nicely done. :msp_thumbup: It's gotta be very frustrating having a piece of equipment like that and not being able to use it. :bang: Hopefully you'll get the problem permanently fixed.

Storm coming Friday night, I know what I'll be doing Saturday.....:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## struggle

NHlocal said:


> Very nicely done. :msp_thumbup: It's gotta be very frustrating having a piece of equipment like that and not being able to use it. :bang: Hopefully you'll get the problem permanently fixed.
> 
> Storm coming Friday night, I know what I'll be doing Saturday.....:hmm3grin2orange:



It is very frustrating. All the parts plus wiring to the trailer cost me $200 copper is higher than a wood pecker hole on cost wow! It will be money well spend in the long run in time saved.

I see you are supposed to get a brush of weather in the next little while. I really wish that would hit here. We need the moisture in the worst way.


----------



## NORMZILLA44

Agreed on the copper! Getting some weather here, as we speak too.


----------



## NHlocal

struggle said:


> It is very frustrating. All the parts plus wiring to the trailer cost me $200 copper is higher than a wood pecker hole on cost wow! It will be money well spend in the long run in time saved.
> 
> I see you are supposed to get a brush of weather in the next little while. I really wish that would hit here. We need the moisture in the worst way.



Ayuh,
all the "weather guys" are hyping it pretty heavy. :msp_rolleyes: Looks like this time they might actually be right. :hmm3grin2orange:
Even if we don't get a direct hit we should get over a foot of snow. :msp_ohmy:
Hope you get something out your way to get some water in the ground.


----------



## NORMZILLA44

Wow, they are right for once????? that is a surprise, I love it with they predict 70 degrees, and sunshine, and you get 3 inches of rain. Then there reply, whoops, then one snuck up on eyes, came in so fast Kinda wonder about that radar? Ahh, trying to make the GTG Aaron and friends put together for this weekend, but as life goes, busy and behind. PS I been behind on saw maintenance.


----------



## NORMZILLA44

Switching all my saws to non etyhanol gas. Started with moto mix today, had to re-tune them all, busted the tach out. Had to do a job for jeannes dad today, saws all running great, but my pole saw. Forgot my camera in my other truck, got a cell pic and quick video. No net on my phone though. With the Parmeter brothers helping me, we made short work on this tree, some rigging and pulling, had to reduce it in size, one of the trees that gets pruned back to nothing every year. But this one was let go for years, got some decent branches on it. Randy I can text you the pic and video to post??


----------



## Eccentric

Norm I'm going to look into getting VP SEF94 non-eth fuel in five gallon cans. If a couple of us split it, the cost isn't so bad. Cheaper than TrueFuel and MotoMix. SEF94 is available with and without oil. I'm inclined to go with the straight stuff............that way I KNOW that the fuel is running the right oil at the right amount, because I mixed it. Will let you know what I find out regarding pricing and such...


----------



## NHlocal

NORMZILLA44 said:


> Switching all my saws to non etyhanol gas. Started with moto mix today, had to re-tune them all, busted the tach out. Had to do a job for jeannes dad today, saws all running great, but my pole saw. Forgot my camera in my other truck, got a cell pic and quick video. No net on my phone though. With the Parmeter brothers helping me, we made short work on this tree, some rigging and pulling, had to reduce it in size, one of the trees that gets pruned back to nothing every year. But this one was let go for years, got some decent branches on it. Randy I can text you the pic and video to post??



Norm, 
sounds like you got a good bit of work done. :msp_thumbup: 
Text??? I just advanced out of the stone age.....:msp_confused::hmm3grin2orange: I'll PM you my Email.


----------



## NHlocal

Norm, 
I tried to send a PM but a message saying that your PM storage is full so I couldn't send it.....:msp_confused: 
You could post it on my Facebook page.....:msp_unsure:


----------



## NORMZILLA44

Aaron please do Im game. I am DONE! with pump gas no more e10 fuel ever! And re-tuned all my saws. Had more trouble with my pole saw, even adding additives to the e-10 gas. No more! I ran and have moto mix in them now, and want eth, free gas from now on. Randy that's what I meant I have to text it to you, because my phone has no email, or internet service plan, of any kind.


----------



## NHlocal

Norm,
I sent you a PM, I'm on land line only, no cell phone. I'm just coming out of the stone age.....:redface:
Sorry:msp_sad:


----------



## NORMZILLA44

It's all good buddy! We will figure it out. I can't believe I forgot my camera:msp_confused:


----------



## struggle

Back to the cemetery. The power company came and cut these trees below power line. I would guess the trunks are twenty foot or longer. A guy is going to mill them I guess for furniture so left them long. They tried cutting one of them down as they had cut into the biggest one 40" didn't pull any of them. Just notched nd hoped I did the right thing.


----------



## NHlocal

Shane,
wow! that looks like some pretty big wood, they'll get quite a bit of lumber out of those I'm sure.  
Nicely done, looks like you laid 'em right along side the fence. :msp_thumbup: Just like you wanted, right?


----------



## 056 kid

struggle said:


> People talk about dropping tree in A narrow area. Well I wanted this one double trunk tree on each side of the fence pole. Heres the proof



Looks like it got hit....


----------



## struggle

056 kid said:


> Looks like it got hit....



When they seprated the trunks all they had to do is tweak it a little When I got there after they had everything cleaned up only one fence post had to be replaced and that was one I completely crushed by a multi-stem tree. Was no avoiding it on that one. 

The picture of the fence was the concern as it had been there a long time. Guessing the better part of up to 100 years and the cross topper would be impossible to reproduce.

Not to mention toppling a grave marker over would cost more than the this job pays I would guess. 

I have to wait until the ground refreezes and they get the trunks out before I can go grind them. Not sure if that will happen this week or not. I was slipping and sliding in the mud today as the top layer has thawed so I was like a hog on ice. I'm just really happy it is on the down hill run now. 

The work has been a very nice boost to the start of the year for me. I'm grateful for it and the cooperative weather to boot.


----------



## NHlocal

Shane,
definitely a good way to start the year with a job well done, and looks like no real damage to speak of, nice!  
And the icing on the cake would be a happy customer.


----------



## NORMZILLA44

Nice work Shane! Call me crazy but I like the jobs that take more skill, and present a challenge.


----------



## struggle

NORMZILLA44 said:


> Nice work Shane! Call me crazy but I like the jobs that take more skill, and present a challenge.



NOt so sure I would call this job a high skill one, but it sure had a high penalty for failure if there was any mistake on where those trunks went. 

You guys that climb up high and rope everythign down my hats off to you. I have climber but nothing like you guys are posting. I just feel at my weight I can only go so high on a stem and then risk breakage:msp_scared:


----------



## NORMZILLA44

You and me both on the climbing, me no like heights! Lucky We have John and Jesus! John is definately one of a fine breed. I have seen him do jobs, and trees, that good climbers I know would not have the nerve. He is at a different level of good. I like the sound of that high penalty for failure, we all know the ring to that!


----------



## NHlocal

Well, the heights don't bother me, I really enjoy the challenge of this kind of work. It's the hitting the ground at a "high rate of speed" that I'm always trying to avoid..... :msp_scared: :hmm3grin2orange: 
Time to make coffee, put wood in the stove, and get ready for work.....:msp_sleep: 
Have a safe week. :msp_thumbsup:


----------



## NORMZILLA44

Someday I wish I could conquer the heights. Maybe I would make a good climber I have watched enough good work, have the skill not the nerve. Never know even if I got over the heights does not mean I would be a good climber. Good to see ya friends! Randy I miss my coffee been three days for me, down with a stomach flu. Couldn't hold anything down. Starting to eat today and feel better. Was hoping to cut maybe this weekend. Or at least get out of the house.


----------



## NHlocal

NORMZILLA44 said:


> Someday I wish I could conquer the heights. Maybe I would make a good climber I have watched enough good work, have the skill not the nerve. Never know even if I got over the heights does not mean I would be a good climber. Good to see ya friends! Randy I miss my coffee been three days for me, down with a stomach flu. Couldn't hold anything down. Starting to eat today and feel better. Was hoping to cut maybe this weekend. Or at least get out of the house.



Norm, 
sorry to hear you're not feeling well, hope you get rid of that flu bug quick.  It's never easy being down with the flu, miserable really. Get well soon so you can get out and cut. :msp_thumbup: 
I was able to get out into my back yard and set a rope 50 feet up in an Oak. I climbed up the whole 50ft, no stopping, using that Hitch Hiker I got a few months back. Still trying to get used to it and fine tune it some more, but it's working great! Never thought I would be climbing SRT. Got a few 4"-5" dead pruned off while I was up there, couldn't see climbing all the way up without doing some cutting(used my Silky hand saw). I also got a few pics.....


.....stopping to rest at the top, 50ft up.....






.....dead limbs, gotta go.....






.....pruning cut.....






.....sunset over my neighborhood.....






.....great moon shot, and another pruning cut.....


----------



## Eccentric

You're sick again too eh Norm? This is a nasty bug. Heck...........I even got a flu shot this year...:msp_rolleyes:


----------



## RandyMac

Eccentric said:


> You're sick again too eh Norm? This is a nasty bug. Heck...........I even got a *flu shot *this year...:msp_rolleyes:



That is the problem. Everyone in the Dept that got this year's flu shot got sick. I haven't had a flu shot since 2008, I was sick for a month afterwards.


----------



## Eccentric

RandyMac said:


> That is the problem. Everyone in the Dept that got this year's flu shot got sick. I haven't had a flu shot since 2008, I was sick for a month afterwards.



Yeah you're probably right Randy. My Dr browbeat me into getting one this year. Before that..............I think the last one I got was sometime in the 1990's. Did you receive my email?


----------



## NORMZILLA44

Nice work as Always Randy Nice climbing job my friend! Aaron, yeah Jeanne had to go to the dr, get some iv fluids. Said a stomach virus, we both been off work all week. Couldn't even hold down or stomach water. A jug of gatorade started to revive me, I knew I needed it, that stuff is amazing. randy mac I got a flu shot once in my life, about 4-5 years ago. Never again, to many starins and the last time they told me they gave out the wrong one to come back, for another. No thanks sir I don't want another, do they even know what they are giving ya! Aaron get back to me about your new saw, you know I am all ears:msp_rolleyes:


----------



## NORMZILLA44

Up and running, feeling like a new man today, sooo much better! Filed up the 395 today, but man that .404 36 in bar has to go. 36's never fit me well.


----------



## kmcinms

glad you're back Norm. I never had a Flu shot. Prolly never will. Haven't had the flu since the plant shut down 3 years ago. I like my outdoor job. 
What do you usually run on the 395?
I need a 32" for my saw. You do know you're the reason I have a 288 now. :msp_laugh:


----------



## NHlocal

Glad you're back "up and running" Norm. :msp_thumbup: Always good to get over feeling like that. 
Have a safe weekend, most of all if you get out and cut. :msp_thumbsup: 
Time to put wood in the stove, make coffee, and get ready for work.....


----------



## Denis Gionet

Good to see you're better Norm. My parents got a flu shot one year, the shot almost killed the old man, brutal sick right after the shot. 2 weeks of fever and sick. Never again.

Happy Family Day weekend for us hosers up North of the 49, Monday off. Hope y'all have a nice weekend !


----------



## Brian13

Hey guys, been awhile since I been around. Been caught up with all the anti-gun crap going around, and doing some research on one I just bought. Also whole family has been sick for the last week, and let me tell you tree work really becomes work when your sick LOL. Whacked my finger good with the hand saw working while sick. I knew it was going to happen, just didnt care, wanted to finish and get back down on the ground lol. Randy how is the SRT working for you? Me and my boss were talking about it the other day. He was looking at the zig-zag and thinking about getting into it.

Here is my finger after I whacked it. Hand saws sharp lol.










NORMZILLA44 said:


> Someday I wish I could conquer the heights. Maybe I would make a good climber I have watched enough good work, have the skill not the nerve. Never know even if I got over the heights does not mean I would be a good climber. Good to see ya friends! Randy I miss my coffee been three days for me, down with a stomach flu. Couldn't hold anything down. Starting to eat today and feel better. Was hoping to cut maybe this weekend. Or at least get out of the house.



Norm, best way I can suggest is to start working really low to the ground. And find a sprawling oak, the more branches to climb the easier, at least for me it is. And the biggest thing is being comfortable with and trusting your gear, I am always nervous for the first few minutes and after a few minutes I have full trust of my gear and dont really think about it anymore. Sounds like you have some good guys that can help with technique and proper gear set up. Good luck, I am still scared of heights, I just have to climb higher now before I get nervous.


----------



## NHlocal

Brian,
it has been a while, really good to hear from you again. Sorry to hear you and the family has been sick, been a lot of that going around.  I forget what you have for a handsaw, Zubat? Those Silky saws are razor sharp. Did you need stitches? Hope it's not as bad as it looks.
The more I climb with the Hitch Hiker on SRT the more I like it. Winter up here doesn't give many "good" opportunities to climb, but I've had a few and taken advantage of them. Still working on tweaking the HH and the "system" I'm using but I think it's just a matter of using it more and getting used to how it works. To give an example of my progress, the first time I climbed I had to stop after 15-20ft and rest,(didn't have the HH set up right at all) on Thursday(yes Valentine's Day)I did a 50ft climb without stopping(yes I definitely needed to stop and rest), and it only took maybe 2 minutes. I really haven't looked at the Zigzag, can it be used for SRT? Petzl makes good stuff, but it is very pricey(way out of my budget). 
I have a co worker that asked me to look at some trees he wants taken down, finally had a chance to go over today and take a look, here's a couple of pics. 5 trees, all dead, the tallest is close to 100ft. Poplar, Red Maple, and one Ash. And to top off the whole package, they're all sitting in the "V" of 2 sets of power lines. What do you think, pretty good challenge huh?!? :hmm3grin2orange: I still have to give a bid, we'll see what happens. I'll keep you up to date.....


----------



## NORMZILLA44

kmcinms said:


> glad you're back Norm. I never had a Flu shot. Prolly never will. Haven't had the flu since the plant shut down 3 years ago. I like my outdoor job.
> What do you usually run on the 395?
> I need a 32" for my saw. You do know you're the reason I have a 288 now. :msp_laugh:


 The 395 is new territory for me so I will have to feel it out awhile. I generally use 32-34. On my 372 have a 30 inch Cannon. Funny only 2 inches shorter, but my 34 inch on my 2101 has a good fit and feel. Wish I could afford another Cannon! I think I will try a 32 on it when I can. Glad to hear your 288 love! Glad I was part of that I absolutely love them one of the best hands down, good to see you my friend. Randy at least I got to have me coffee again, finally today! Now my stomachs better I missed it:msp_w00t: Brian great to see you buddy missed ya man. I hear ya on the gun bs, same here. Hope the fingers better. Yeah tried and have improved the height stuff, minimal improvement over many years LOL!


----------



## metalspec

NHlocal said:


> I have a co worker that asked me to look at some trees he wants taken down, finally had a chance to go over today and take a look, here's a couple of pics. 5 trees, all dead, the tallest is close to 100ft. Poplar, Red Maple, and one Ash. And to top off the whole package, they're all sitting in the "V" of 2 sets of power lines. What do you think, pretty good challenge huh?!? :hmm3grin2orange: I still have to give a bid, we'll see what happens. I'll keep you up to date.....



Why do they always have to be surrounded by wires?!! Seems like that's the only ones we get called out for! "...oh hey, can you come look at this 80' dead gnarly twist cherry on a hill, over a fence and a pool and between high tension wires..."

keeps ya on your toes!

Be carefull on those ones buddy!


----------



## NORMZILLA44

So true! Seen some pretty entangled stuff many times myself. Working for county roads, we get some wild stuff across the road too. Tons of trees, some of the most hazards I have seen at times, wires, tension poles.


----------



## metalspec

Glad to hear you're feeling better Norm! I had a flu shot this year... first time in years.. and I still got it.


----------



## NORMZILLA44

Thanks my friend!


----------



## NHlocal

Almost forgot, 
here's a pic looking out my upstairs bathroom skylight. I want to save the tree so it will be "a little bit of work". The tree isn't hanging over the roof, but it is close. 







Ayuh,
as if being dead wasn't enough, throw in the power lines for extra challenge. Extreme caution will be taken if I get the job. Thanks for the encouragement guys. 

Time to put wood in the stove, make coffee, and get ready for work.....:msp_sleep:


----------



## Ronaldo

That one will be a challenge, NH local, you certainly dont want any one of them going the wrong way! That can get embaressing and very costly around poles, lines and transformers. Good Luck!:msp_smile:

Ron


----------



## NORMZILLA44

Good to see ya Ron.. Pic did not come up for me Randy I will check later. But yes anything power can be spooky.


----------



## struggle

Glad health is back for you guys. 

To clear things up the heights don't bother me so much in climbing rather it is the lack of what I would call proper equipment and training as I would like to learn how to ascend in a tree without spikes, but have no one around to train me for that. I wish some of you guys lived around me:bang:

Lineman only seem to know straight up and straight down


----------



## NORMZILLA44

I agree Shane different ball of wax. Also agree I think best way have someone around too. I feel real fortunate to have been around some folks I have while growing up, picked up so many things.


----------



## metalspec

struggle said:


> Glad heal th is back for you guys.
> 
> To clear things up the heights don't bother me so much in climbing rather it is the lack of what I would call proper equipment and training as I would like to learn how to ascend in a tree without spikes, but have no one around to train me for that. I wish some of you guys lived around me:bang:
> 
> Lineman only seem to know straight up and straight down




Good old hip thrusting will keep you in shape... I don't have any mechanical ascenders(not for lack of wanting them... just never wanted to spend the money) ... The Tree Climber's Companion - http://www.baileysonline.com/itemdetail.asp?item=17371&utm_source=googlepla&utm_medium=cse&id=42296468185&gclid=CK260ISpvrUCFUZa4AodkiIAKw is a handy book to have too. I was fortunate to have a few good friends that are climbers.


----------



## NHlocal

struggle said:


> Glad health is back for you guys.
> 
> To clear things up the heights don't bother me so much in climbing rather it is the lack of what I would call proper equipment and training as I would like to learn how to ascend in a tree without spikes, but have no one around to train me for that. I wish some of you guys lived around me:bang:
> 
> Lineman only seem to know straight up and straight down



I hear ya Shane, I'm on my own here. I don't know anyone that climbs. I've learned on my own with the Working Climber DVD's, that's where I got some great climbing basics. After that, I guess I just have a passion to learn more about tree work. Seems like a natural progression for me to learn to work safer, and from that I'm getting these new techniques/products/gear online that make tree work easier and safer. I'm lovin' it.  
Gotta go, they changed me over to 3rd shift for a week, gonna try to sleep before I go to work at 11:00pm..... :msp_sleep: 
Have a safe week. :msp_thumbsup:


----------



## NORMZILLA44

Randy I know I have really seen huge improvements and learning on your part Yikes switched your hours?:msp_w00t:


----------



## NHlocal

NORMZILLA44 said:


> Randy I know I have really seen huge improvements and learning on your part Yikes switched your hours?:msp_w00t:



Ayuh, 
temporary change to 3rd shift, hopefully just one week. :dunno: 
The biggest improvements have come from the practical experience. I'm sure you'll agree, there's absolutely nothing that can take the place of "hands on" experience. :msp_thumbsup:
Thanks for the compliments, I really do appreciate it.(as long as I earn 'em  )

Norm, here's that pic looking out my upstairs bathroom skylight, the entire leader on the right side is dead.....


----------



## NORMZILLA44

Tall skinny chutes, sometimes are easy, some times more work:bang: At least u have that Porta wrap, may be handy on those ones:msp_thumbsup:


----------



## struggle

Hopefully tooooommorrow my MS201T will be here:msp_w00t: I sold my other one (200T)to a friend. This one is coming from Bsnelling

At least it shows it should be here tomorrow.


----------



## NORMZILLA44

Can't wait for the reports on the new saw Shane.


----------



## metalspec

struggle said:


> Hopefully tooooommorrow my MS201T will be here:msp_w00t: I sold my other one (200T)to a friend. This one is coming from Bsnelling
> 
> At least it shows it should be here tomorrow.



I keep putting up with my 201T... I've been wanting to send it to Brad for a while now just haven't had the extra cash. I'm sure you will love it! Can't wait to hear how it performs!  ... and be careful up there! :msp_thumbup:


----------



## Brian13

Thanks Randy, everybody is finally feeling better. I do have a Zubat, and I didnt need stitches. Just smacked my finger but didnt slice. I didnt feel good and was exhausted, new I had my hand in a bad spot, but didnt care. Just wanted to be done so I could get down LOL. So exactly what I thought was going to happen, happened. As I finished the cut the momentum carried the saw right down into my finger. Looked worse than it was though. Got a question for you though? My boss is getting interested in the srt thing and we have been talking about it a bit. How are you ascending when not using spikes? Be careful if you get that job with all the power lines, that will be no easy task for sure. Make sure you get some ground help, at least for the extra eyes. I am still afraid of heights Norm LOL. I hate roofs, always feel like I am going to fall off. Feel a whole lot better working with rope though, can get a lot higher in a tree and feel a whole lot safer LOL. And believe me I know you have a lot of bs to deal with on the gun issue. Hope you guys out there can make some changes out there. Shane, if you havnt already get the working climber dvds. They will explain a lot and give you a visual to go with. "The Fundamentals of General Tree Work" is a great book that goes with "The Working Climber" dvds. Another good book is the "ISA study guide, will give you a good basis for good pruning practices. Most of my climbing is without spikes, its very rare I get to use spikes. It can a lot of fun, but it can be a bear too on some larger canopies. The hardest part when I was learning on my own was trusting that I was setting things up correctly, or setting my line in a crotch that would not fail. If you ever get down here to Florida, give me a shout. I would be happy to show you what I know.


----------



## metalspec

Brian13 said:


> Thanks Randy, everybody is finally feeling better. I do have a Zubat, and I didnt need stitches. Just smacked my finger but didnt slice. I didnt feel good and was exhausted, new I had my hand in a bad spot, but didnt care. Just wanted to be done so I could get down LOL.


Been There! Amazing how sharp those Silkys are! They'll go straight to the bone in an instant!



Brian13 said:


> Make sure you get some ground help, at least for the extra eyes. I am still afraid of heights Norm LOL. I hate roofs, always feel like I am going to fall off. Feel a whole lot better working with rope though, can get a lot higher in a tree and feel a whole lot safer LOL.


With ya here too! I'm nervous as hell spiking up a tree... Getting tied in is such a great feeling! ...No roofs or ladders for me either! I've even thought about tying in to the neighbor's oak to clean my gutters! :redface:


----------



## NHlocal

Brian13 said:


> Thanks Randy, everybody is finally feeling better. I do have a Zubat, and I didnt need stitches. Just smacked my finger but didnt slice. I didnt feel good and was exhausted, new I had my hand in a bad spot, but didnt care. Just wanted to be done so I could get down LOL. So exactly what I thought was going to happen, happened. As I finished the cut the momentum carried the saw right down into my finger. Looked worse than it was though. Got a question for you though? My boss is getting interested in the srt thing and we have been talking about it a bit. How are you ascending when not using spikes? Be careful if you get that job with all the power lines, that will be no easy task for sure. Make sure you get some ground help, at least for the extra eyes. I am still afraid of heights Norm LOL. I hate roofs, always feel like I am going to fall off. Feel a whole lot better working with rope though, can get a lot higher in a tree and feel a whole lot safer LOL. And believe me I know you have a lot of bs to deal with on the gun issue. Hope you guys out there can make some changes out there. Shane, if you havnt already get the working climber dvds. They will explain a lot and give you a visual to go with. "The Fundamentals of General Tree Work" is a great book that goes with "The Working Climber" dvds. Another good book is the "ISA study guide, will give you a good basis for good pruning practices. Most of my climbing is without spikes, its very rare I get to use spikes. It can a lot of fun, but it can be a bear too on some larger canopies. The hardest part when I was learning on my own was trusting that I was setting things up correctly, or setting my line in a crotch that would not fail. If you ever get down here to Florida, give me a shout. I would be happy to show you what I know.



Brian,
good to hear everyone is feeling better. It's really rough when the whole family gets sick. Glad to hear the finger's not too bad, be very careful with the handsaw, SHARP! I'm climbing SRT using that new Hitch Hiker with a couple other "small" pieces of gear to ascend when hanging "mid-air". I found a video on YouTube, I'm using "almost" the same setup as in the video. Take a look, it might give you a few good ideas to use.
RopeTek Hitch Hiker - YouTube
Couldn't agree with you more on the Working Climber DVD's, wouldn't be able to do what I'm doing without 'em. :msp_thumbup: I've got the book("The Fundamentals of General Tree Work") too, great information for anyone/everyone. Been thinking about getting ISA study guide, good info huh? I'll have to take a look. 
I don't have a helmet cam(yet)so it's hard for me to get "in tree" video, but I'll try to put something together to show you what I'm climbing with.....
Would love to come down and see what you're doing down there, don't think it'll happen though..... 
Work safe. :msp_thumbsup:


----------



## Brian13

metalspec said:


> Been There! Amazing how sharp those Silkys are! They'll go straight to the bone in an instant!
> 
> 
> With ya here too! I'm nervous as hell spiking up a tree... Getting tied in is such a great feeling! ...No roofs or ladders for me either! I've even thought about tying in to the neighbor's oak to clean my gutters! :redface:



Yes those Silkys are sharp! They make me more nervous around my rope than my chain saw does. And I am still not comfortable on spikes. Rope and spikes and I am golden LOL. But spikes alone, I still get nervous about gaffing out.



NHlocal said:


> Brian,
> good to hear everyone is feeling better. It's really rough when the whole family gets sick. Glad to hear the finger's not too bad, be very careful with the handsaw, SHARP! I'm climbing SRT using that new Hitch Hiker with a couple other "small" pieces of gear to ascend when hanging "mid-air". I found a video on YouTube, I'm using "almost" the same setup as in the video. Take a look, it might give you a few good ideas to use.
> RopeTek Hitch Hiker - YouTube
> Couldn't agree with you more on the Working Climber DVD's, wouldn't be able to do what I'm doing without 'em. :msp_thumbup: I've got the book("The Fundamentals of General Tree Work") too, great information for anyone/everyone. Been thinking about getting ISA study guide, good info huh? I'll have to take a look.
> I don't have a helmet cam(yet)so it's hard for me to get "in tree" video, but I'll try to put something together to show you what I'm climbing with.....
> Would love to come down and see what you're doing down there, don't think it'll happen though.....
> Work safe. :msp_thumbsup:



Would love to see a video of your set up. Most of what I climb down here is not tall enough to really justify srt. I would say I have not been above 50-55 ft. yet. Just not many trees that are taller. I would say 60-70 ft is max in my area. But both me and my boss would like to try it out and see how well it works. It seems like it has some good advantages. And definitely look into the ISA study. I am studying for the test and I am on at least my third time reading it. Goes into biology, fertilization, pruning, hazard assessment, as well as other things. Well worth reading I think.


----------



## metalspec

Brian13 said:


> Yes those Silkys are sharp! They make me more nervous around my rope than my chain saw does. And I am still not comfortable on spikes. Rope and spikes and I am golden LOL. But spikes alone, I still get nervous about gaffing out.



Every time I have to spike up a tree I'm nervous... especially the skinny ones. Too much tendency to twist around the little skinny thing with your spikes so close together. My two friends who taught me to climb have many more years experience than I and they make it look easy. I wish I would've gotten into climbing when I was a lot younger, more in shape, and a lot more fearless!


----------



## struggle

I do have the working climber (name?) DVD series one from baileys. I have to get through the other two DVDs It seems everytime I go to start it I run into some other thing that takes me away.


----------



## NORMZILLA44

Have not run a 201t yet, but should start getting some in at work soon. I got cut with my hand pole saw once, and that was nasty, you can shave with that thing. Brian I am also a firm believer in J-berankes fundamentals of general tree work. Best tree book I have ever seen, like the holy bible. Yes heights everyone has there own issues and limits I think. Brain I think we will fair ok on the gun stuff, times are changing my friend, many on our side now, momentum and money. Also law enforcement and military in our corner.


----------



## NHlocal

Brian13 said:


> Yes those Silkys are sharp! They make me more nervous around my rope than my chain saw does. And I am still not comfortable on spikes. Rope and spikes and I am golden LOL. But spikes alone, I still get nervous about gaffing out.
> 
> Would love to see a video of your set up. Most of what I climb down here is not tall enough to really justify srt. I would say I have not been above 50-55 ft. yet. Just not many trees that are taller. I would say 60-70 ft is max in my area. But both me and my boss would like to try it out and see how well it works. It seems like it has some good advantages. And definitely look into the ISA study. I am studying for the test and I am on at least my third time reading it. Goes into biology, fertilization, pruning, hazard assessment, as well as other things. Well worth reading I think.



Brian,
I'll try to put something together on video and show you what I'm working with right now. It's a nice setup, and there really isn't a whole lot to it. Not that I was looking to start climbing SRT, but when I saw this setup it was obvious it would function far better than what I was using before. I was already looking for something that would make my tree work easier(and give me more options) and for me this is it. You know, you don't have to be climbing 100ft up a tree to justify using SRT. To me it makes sense just from the point of view of having more options. Not that I'm trying to convert you to SRT or anything.....:hmm3grin2orange: Another popular SRT setup is the Rope Wrench, haven't really looked into it, don't know much about it other than it is very popular with many climbers/tree workers. Just another option that seems to have been proven to work well. 



metalspec said:


> Every time I have to spike up a tree I'm nervous... especially the skinny ones. Too much tendency to twist around the little skinny thing with your spikes so close together. My two friends who taught me to climb have many more years experience than I and they make it look easy. I wish I would've gotten into climbing when I was a lot younger, more in shape, and a lot more fearless!



metalspec,
I always try to be careful using my spurs 'cause it seems like almost every time I climb I find a way to stick my spur through my climbline at least once. :bang: Just a suggestion, if you're not doing it already, wrap your flipline around the trunk/limb once so if you do slip out it will lock onto the trunk/limb and won't let you "fall" more than a couple feet. I'll do that a lot, helps me to be more confident spiking up a tree. I also would've liked to start when I was "younger", but I'm climbing now. :msp_w00t:



struggle said:


> I do have the working climber (name?) DVD series one from baileys. I have to get through the other two DVDs It seems everytime I go to start it I run into some other thing that takes me away.



Shane,
if you have the series one DVD set and you're watching the first DVD that has about everything you want to know about the throwline. The second and third DVD get into entering the tree, spur and flipline, SRT, and using the climbline. Those are the ones you really want to watch. They are fully loaded with tons of great information. 



NORMZILLA44 said:


> Have not run a 201t yet, but should start getting some in at work soon. I got cut with my hand pole saw once, and that was nasty, you can shave with that thing. Brian I am also a firm believer in J-berankes fundamentals of general tree work. Best tree book I have ever seen, like the holy bible. Yes heights everyone has there own issues and limits I think. Brain I think we will fair ok on the gun stuff, times are changing my friend, many on our side now, momentum and money. Also law enforcement and military in our corner.



Norm,
I think you'll like the 201t, light and powerful. A great saw to use for tree work. :msp_thumbup: Ayuh, Beranek's fundamentals, a must have for tree workers. 
Ayuh, I believe we still have enough "real" Americans who will stand up to those who want to shred our Constitution.


----------



## metalspec

NHlocal said:


> metalspec,
> I always try to be careful using my spurs 'cause it seems like almost every time I climb I find a way to stick my spur through my climbline at least once. :bang: Just a suggestion, if you're not doing it already, wrap your flipline around the trunk/limb once so if you do slip out it will lock onto the trunk/limb and won't let you "fall" more than a couple feet. I'll do that a lot, helps me to be more confident spiking up a tree. I also would've liked to start when I was "younger", but I'm climbing now. :msp_w00t:



Yep, I have wrapped my flipline around the tree/branch before. :msp_thumbup: helps with some confidence! I also try to climb with two when I can... Although I'm back to one for now after loaning my older one to a buddy. Definitely safer when having to unclip to get around something! It is for sure easy to spike your line though!


----------



## struggle

Got the 201T today. Thanks Brad!

Here is the first things noticed right away.

Tool less air-filter removal
Captured bar nut, Really like this on my MS261
It looks to be bigger than the 200T but I think it is just slight overall taller on the body but its foot print is really close.
Spring on the front handle (lower mount)verse the rubber A/V mount.
Scabbard seems well thought out as it locks onto the side cover sort of so it will not fall off in transport.
On/off switch is protected were as with the 200t it is on the side this is in the center. Seems it would take more abuse. I haven't broke anything on my 200T but this seems like a good idea. 

Only thing that I see being an issue with down the road at a glance is the oil tank fill is now on the bottom so if the flippy cap is dirty so will it be were you leave the saw when it leaks. PLus side of this would be spilling oil will go to the bottom of the saw though and not fill in behind the recoil cover. I was really surprised last night how much crap was in mine when I cleaned it.

I put fuel in it and started it and that is all. Throttle seems good. I only ran it for maybe ten seconds. No need to sit there and blip the throttle pointlessly. 

I very happy so far initially. Once up in a tree real be the real test of course. 

I'll also add the handle seems just a tad different in the sense it feels for me better as it might just be profiled slightly different (larger) which for me is a plus. I don't have massive hands but they aren't small ether.

All I have here to cut now is dry split firewood and that won't really do this saw justice, but I will cut a few pieces with it.


----------



## metalspec

struggle said:


> Scabbard seems well thought out as it locks onto the side cover sort of so it will not fall off in transport.



whoa! Mine didn't come with one of those fancy scabbards! Looks pretty sweet! :msp_thumbup:


----------



## NORMZILLA44

Beautiful saw Shane:cool2: Yeah I like the new style scabbards, I have seen two or more different styles recently.


----------



## NHlocal

Shane,
I know you're gonna love that saw(I'm so jealous). Brad has a great reputation, as good as that 201t is, having him work on it will make it even better. :msp_thumbup: I love my 200t, no complaints whatsoever. I have yet to see a 201t in person, I've only seen pictures and video. Nice lookin' saw.


----------



## NORMZILLA44

I agree with ya both times Randy. Bet I will love the saw, and yes I believe there are still some Patriots, and many!


----------



## NHlocal

NORMZILLA44 said:


> I agree with ya both times Randy. Bet I will love the saw, and yes I believe there are still some Patriots, and many!



Norm, 
I believe there will always be Patriots.  :flag: It's just getting harder to hear them over all the "JUNK" that's going on.....


----------



## NORMZILLA44

Agreed my friend! Hey looks like the working men are cutting Saturday, Aaron a couple more friends, and me! Saturday, one of our hunting spots. And hope its a burn day!


----------



## struggle

Have fun cutting

Won't be much going on for me now as it is snowing now with 7" on the ground now and still going. 

It will help me get ahead on some chain sharpening:msp_unsure:


----------



## young bucker

*some pics of heli logging near Hope BC & Chehalis*

View attachment 280690
View attachment 280690
View attachment 280692




the maple that split on me was due to a wind storm jn north vancouver..I rigged the top and smaller limbs..I was chunking down and the trunk split from the top.. i was 45 feet from the ground..I always climb with 2 12 foot Yale flip lines..the split stopped 15 feet from the ground ahhahha a holy moment


----------



## NHlocal

young bucker, 
not exactly something I would chose to have happen being 45' off the ground. :msp_ohmy: Good to hear it turned out alright for ya'. Awesome pics! :msp_thumbup: 
Work safe. :msp_thumbsup:


----------



## Campbell

View attachment 280800
Dropped a big silver maple yesterday. I shot some video but it cut out right before the tree fell....maybe I'll be able to get it next time.


----------



## NORMZILLA44

Young bucker, welcome friend, Cambell too Great pictures my friends, very impressive. Working man REP sent to each:msp_thumbsup: Shane thanks my friend, heading out in the am, should get some pics. Finally get to run the new 395


----------



## struggle

UGH, well we need the moisture at least


----------



## young bucker

NORMZILLA44 said:


> Young bucker, welcome friend, Cambell too Great pictures my friends, very impressive. Working man REP sent to each:msp_thumbsup: Shane thanks my friend, heading out in the am, should get some pics. Finally get to run the new 395



I use my 395s when I'm bucking all day..awesome saws..play safe my friend


----------



## NORMZILLA44

Shane that is serious snow, love the dog LOL! Young bucker thanks my friend! And on the 395 I am thinking I will love it!


----------



## NHlocal

Brian13 said:


> Yes those Silkys are sharp! They make me more nervous around my rope than my chain saw does. And I am still not comfortable on spikes. Rope and spikes and I am golden LOL. But spikes alone, I still get nervous about gaffing out.
> 
> 
> 
> Would love to see a video of your set up. Most of what I climb down here is not tall enough to really justify srt. I would say I have not been above 50-55 ft. yet. Just not many trees that are taller. I would say 60-70 ft is max in my area. But both me and my boss would like to try it out and see how well it works. It seems like it has some good advantages. And definitely look into the ISA study. I am studying for the test and I am on at least my third time reading it. Goes into biology, fertilization, pruning, hazard assessment, as well as other things. Well worth reading I think.



Brian,
take a look at this and see if it helps/answers your questions. I put it together today. I know there are things that I missed/forgot to cover, but I think I basically covered it. Take a look and let me know what you think..... 

My Hitch Hiker Climbing Setup - YouTube


----------



## NORMZILLA44

Randy the working man is beat up!, Had a great day with friends, and cut our arse off! Aaron should have a few pics soon! And on the rigging note, great stuff always room to learn for anyone. Lots of tricks in that bag.


----------



## struggle

Randy! fantsatic video and many thaks to your wife as well for her efforts in this

I need to lose some lbs off my self and after that I can total see getting set up on this.

At first I rally didn't understand the hammer and straps you were talking about but after seeing it in action it makes complete sense. 

Can you give a ball park on cost on this set up? 

I have a large tree job here in my town I passed on as I couldn't do the work with a rental lift but if I can learn to properly climb like you did jobs like that are totally in reach.


----------



## NHlocal

struggle said:


> Randy! fantsatic video and many thaks to your wife as well for her efforts in this
> 
> I need to lose some lbs off my self and after that I can total see getting set up on this.
> 
> At first I rally didn't understand the hammer and straps you were talking about but after seeing it in action it makes complete sense.
> 
> Can you give a ball park on cost on this set up?
> 
> I have a large tree job here in my town I passed on as I couldn't do the work with a rental lift but if I can learn to properly climb like you did jobs like that are totally in reach.



Shane, 
Ayuh, my wife is great, she supports me 100%. She does get nervous sometimes and let's me know.  
I'll definitely give you a breakdown on the cost but, I apologize, I have to get up tomorrow at 4am to go to work. I'll get that info posted up for ya' tomorrow, sorry. Like Norm said, this working man is beat! Time for bed.....:msp_sleep:


----------



## struggle

Take your time on that. You clearly have a lot going on.


----------



## NORMZILLA44

Good night fine band!


----------



## NORMZILLA44

Coffee and relaxing today. That pole sawing can beat you up all week. Aaron picked us up some vp-94 ethanol free gas. What a difference, I am done with Ethanol pump gas:msp_thumbsup:395 is a great runner I am liking it! Thanks for all the help Aaron:msp_thumbup:


----------



## NHlocal

struggle said:


> Randy! fantsatic video and many thaks to your wife as well for her efforts in this
> 
> I need to lose some lbs off my self and after that I can total see getting set up on this.
> 
> At first I rally didn't understand the hammer and straps you were talking about but after seeing it in action it makes complete sense.
> 
> Can you give a ball park on cost on this set up?
> 
> I have a large tree job here in my town I passed on as I couldn't do the work with a rental lift but if I can learn to properly climb like you did jobs like that are totally in reach.



Okay Shane,
here you go;
Rope Tek Hitch Hiker=$160 (I paid $128)
Petzl Basic Ascender =$59.95 (that's what I paid)
DMM Wiregate Revolver=$28.95(I paid $26.02)
CMI Foot Ascender =$65.95(I paid $55.52)
Shop around, these are the "basic" pieces for the setup. You will also need some cord (I used some prussic cord) for your foot loop and some type of strap for your hand loop. I'm still working on getting the setup to work better for me, I may(very likely will) change it around a bit, but the "basic" pieces stay the same. Let me know what you do, I'm interested to hear how it works out for ya'.
Here's a pic I took this afternoon.....this is a view of the back of my house from my Church property. (pretty much impossible to see the house right now :hmm3grin2orange: ) We're still getting light snow right now.....


----------



## NORMZILLA44

Light snow:msp_w00t: i don't want to know what is considered heavy:msp_wink:


----------



## Eccentric

NORMZILLA44 said:


> Randy the working man is beat up!, Had a great day with friends, and cut our arse off! Aaron should have a few pics soon! And on the rigging note, great stuff always room to learn for anyone. Lots of tricks in that bag.





NORMZILLA44 said:


> Coffee and relaxing today. That pole sawing can beat you up all week. Aaron picked us up some vp-94 ethanol free gas. What a difference, I am done with Ethanol pump gas:msp_thumbsup:395 is a great runner I am liking it! Thanks for all the help Aaron:msp_thumbup:



Glad I could help Norm. We had a good day yesterday. I got home, cleaned up, at dinner, spent a bit of time with the family.............and then fell asleep (without getting on line). Got up at 0430 today and had a long day at work. This working man is BEAT.

Didn't get much for pics. We were all busy cutting and hauling brush rather than taking pics. Didn't take any 'before' (or even 'during') pics at all. Just a few 'after' with my cell phone.

Most of what we did was road/trail clearing. Norm was on fire with his Echo pole saw. Kept us busy dragging brush and bucking the bigger stuff. We ended up making at least 10-12 LARGE brush piles, then called it a day.

















A fellow could just about drive a Winnebago through there after we were done....


----------



## NHlocal

Eccentric said:


> Glad I could help Norm. We had a good day yesterday. I got home, cleaned up, at dinner, spent a bit of time with the family.............and then fell asleep (without getting on line). Got up at 0430 today and had a long day at work. This working man is BEAT.
> 
> Didn't get much for pics. We were all busy cutting and hauling brush rather than taking pics. Didn't take any 'before' (or even 'during') pics at all. Just a few 'after' with my cell phone.
> 
> Most of what we did was road/trail clearing. Norm was on fire with his Echo pole saw. Kept us busy dragging brush and bucking the bigger stuff. We ended up making at least 10-12 LARGE brush piles, then called it a day.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A fellow could just about drive a Winnebago through there after we were done....



Wow, a good day's work and good weather to do it in, very nice! :msp_thumbup: 
Time for this working man to get ready for work, put wood in the stove, and make some coffee.....:msp_sleep:


----------



## Brian13

Thanks Randy!! I can definitely see and advantage when out away from the tree. I wonder if a hand ascender would make it a little easier on you. I use one now and makes a huge difference for me. I would like to give it a try for sure, but would need some more stuff to make it work. Already have a few other things to get lol, guess I will have to add some of this stuff to the list. I do want to give it a try and see how it works for me in comparison to my set up now.


----------



## metalspec

Very dead oak. Had to come down on it from the big oak next to it...









Big one next to it that also had to come down...




Husky 272 in action... Didn't realize the tree was going to be this big or I'd have had a 2100 on it!


----------



## NORMZILLA44

Aaron great pics buddy, thank u! Thing is we do nice looking work too, when u look back it looks professional, we did good! Brian good to see ya buddy! Randy much more snow? Man good big Oak tree that 272 earned it's money, worthy saws indeed! That Oak had some girth!


----------



## NHlocal

Brian13 said:


> Thanks Randy!! I can definitely see and advantage when out away from the tree. I wonder if a hand ascender would make it a little easier on you. I use one now and makes a huge difference for me. I would like to give it a try for sure, but would need some more stuff to make it work. Already have a few other things to get lol, guess I will have to add some of this stuff to the list. I do want to give it a try and see how it works for me in comparison to my set up now.



I definitely still have work to do to get it "right" for me. I'm gonna change it around a bit but still use the same basic set of gear. I'm getting some great tips/advice/recommendations from some other climbers over at the Treehouse site. There are changes I can make so it will be safer/less effort/more efficient to use. I'll post updates as I go. I really do have a lot to learn, but I am making progress. I actually thought about a hand ascender, but it's "a bit" bulkier than the Petzl basic. They do work great from what I hear. :msp_thumbup:


----------



## NHlocal

NORMZILLA44 said:


> Aaron great pics buddy, thank u! Thing is we do nice looking work too, when u look back it looks professional, we did good! Brian good to see ya buddy! Randy much more snow? Man good big Oak tree that 272 earned it's money, worthy saws indeed! That Oak had some girth!



Norm,
you and the gang did a great job, definitely professional! :msp_thumbup:
I agree on that Oak, that tree had some serious size on it. Working dead wood always makes me "a bit" nervous. :msp_ohmy:
We ended up with just over a foot of snow, more coming Wednesday, so they say.....:hmm3grin2orange:
Time for bed, 4am is coming fast.....


----------



## NORMZILLA44

Thanks randy! A foot of snow, wow that is enough LOL!


----------



## NHlocal

NORMZILLA44 said:


> Thanks randy! A foot of snow, wow that is enough LOL!



Good morning Norm,
ayuh, could be another foot today and tonight. :msp_ohmy: We'll see, makes for a beautiful scenery, and a lot of cleanup.  
Time to get ready for work, put wood in the stove, make some coffee(gonna be busy tonight :hmm3grin2orange: ).....


----------



## NORMZILLA44

Man that is a lot of snow! Been back to cutting hard at work, between county inmate crews, and then two days with CAL fire crews. Pole sawing is a different kind of cutting day in, and out gets me. Glad we have some new guys to help, and more inmates gives me a break. They leave the real technical stuff to Jeff and I. And we cut ahead of the crews with the man lift. Jeff stays in the bucket, and I cut em at the bottom:msp_biggrin:


----------



## NHlocal

NORMZILLA44 said:


> Man that is a lot of snow! Been back to cutting hard at work, between county inmate crews, and then two days with CAL fire crews. Pole sawing is a different kind of cutting day in, and out gets me. Glad we have some new guys to help, and more inmates gives me a break. They leave the real technical stuff to Jeff and I. And we cut ahead of the crews with the man lift. Jeff stays in the bucket, and I cut em at the bottom:msp_biggrin:



Sounds like you're getting busy, that pole saw gonna get you in shape. :msp_thumbup: 
We ended up only getting about 6" of really wet snow, tough to move, like wet cement.....


----------



## NORMZILLA44

In shape I hop, man some days in burns me out, the pole saw part. I am learning to pace myself. Yeah six inches, enough to make it a hassle eh!


----------



## NHlocal

Had some time after work so I set a rope 65ft up in an Oak behind the house. The new Hitch Hiker setup is really coming together. Made some changes from what I showed in the video and they made some dramatic improvements. I'll try to put together another short video for an update. The only trouble I had was the new Petzl Pantin I got. They have a tendency to "pop off" the rope, and that happened a couple of times on the way up. I need to spend some more time using it to get used to it. It works a little easier going up the rope than the CMI ascender. Pruned some dead wood when I got up in the tree. It was a good climb, got it in before the rain started to fall. Here's a couple pics.....
4am is coming fast, time to sleep.....:msp_sleep:


----------



## NORMZILLA44

Nice pics, and rigging Randy! Much appreciated you passing along what you leran, great stuff my friend!


----------



## struggle

Great pictures as always on the set. I'm knee deep in a house renovation project now and it is taking all of my time so I haven't been around here much. Have a guy here scraping the popcorn finish off our upstairs ceilings (will do a knock down finish) and moved a small entry wall (me), dealing with a small floor area to upgrade as the wall is know not there and then on to paint most of the upstairs and new carpet and then onto some possible new furniture if there is any money left


----------



## NHlocal

Thanks Norm. :msp_thumbup: 
Shane,
sounds to me like you've got you're hands full for a while. :msp_ohmy: 
"If there's any money left....." that always seems to be the question eh? :hmm3grin2orange: Hope it goes alright with no "problems". 
Time to get ready for work, put wood in the stove, and make some coffee.....:msp_sleep:


----------



## metalspec

NHlocal said:


> Had some time after work so I set a rope 65ft up in an Oak behind the house. The new Hitch Hiker setup is really coming together. Made some changes from what I showed in the video and they made some dramatic improvements. I'll try to put together another short video for an update. The only trouble I had was the new Petzl Pantin I got. They have a tendency to "pop off" the rope, and that happened a couple of times on the way up. I need to spend some more time using it to get used to it. It works a little easier going up the rope than the CMI ascender. Pruned some dead wood when I got up in the tree. It was a good climb, got it in before the rain started to fall. Here's a couple pics.....
> 4am is coming fast, time to sleep.....:msp_sleep:



Nice Pics Randy! ... And nice set up!


----------



## metalspec

Only have a few...


----------



## NORMZILLA44

metalspec said:


> Only have a few...


 Great pics my friend!! Shane house renovation always a headache and empty wallet been there myself Randy hope the weather is not to bad your way.


----------



## NHlocal

metalspec said:


> Only have a few...



metalspec,
Great pics!  Post 'em when ya' get 'em, always good to see pics of what's "up".....:hmm3grin2orange:



NORMZILLA44 said:


> Great pics my friend!! Shane house renovation always a headache and empty wallet been there myself Randy hope the weather is not to bad your way.



Norm,
no problem with the weather today, about 40 with sunshine. :msp_thumbup:


----------



## NHlocal

Here we have the extremely rare, high climbing cuckoo. Once thought to be extinct, but found to be very active in the central area of the state of New Hampshire..... :hmm3grin2orange: :msp_lol:


----------



## NORMZILLA44

Randy good pic LOL!!! Sunshine is good! Im drinking coffee and realxing by the fire it is 3pm here, and I'm still beat up from that pole saw, resting and relaxing today:msp_wink:


----------



## metalspec

NORMZILLA44 said:


> Randy good pic LOL!!! Sunshine is good! Im drinking coffee and realxing by the fire it is 3pm here, and I'm still beat up from that pole saw, resting and relaxing today:msp_wink:



Pole saws can really beat you up! Especially if you have to use them for more than just a few branches! Looks like from those pics, you did a whole bunch of pole sawing!!!


----------



## metalspec

Here's one from yesterday's job. Had to top three maples. This one that my buddy is in was right next to/over top of a green house! ...not one piece of broken glass!


----------



## NHlocal

metalspec said:


> Here's one from yesterday's job. Had to top three maples. This one that my buddy is in was right next to/over top of a green house! ...not one piece of broken glass!



Wow! That's a great picture! :msp_thumbup: Always a job well done when there's no damage. Nice work.


----------



## NORMZILLA44

metalspec said:


> Pole saws can really beat you up! Especially if you have to use them for more than just a few branches! Looks like from those pics, you did a whole bunch of pole sawing!!!


 I agree they do, much needed resting up today. Some times run them bastards up to 4-5 days a week, at work. May not be an all day 8-10 hour run, but enough to kill the shoulder. Hey fantastic job on that Maple my friend, I am very very impressed!:msp_thumbsup:


----------



## metalspec

Thanks guys! The other two maples had been topped before. They were over the house. This one had never been topped but the homeowner wanted them all brought down to about the same height. We tried to talk him out of topping this one and just pruning and thinning... but the sunlight to his green house was more important to him. Sooo glad everything went as planned and nothing took a bad bounce!


----------



## NORMZILLA44

Welcome friend! I am do for some more good pics. And someday will go to an internet cell phone too, make life easier.


----------



## NORMZILLA44

Working man rested all weekend, and so much needed it. Yeah I had a case of the monday's today, but body was healed up! More cutting today, let one of the young kids I am teaching, run the pole saw, and do more of the cutting today. Boss has had me training a few new guys, kind of nice taken some of the load of my body. It was just two of us cutting before, now we have a team, and real nice having these new guys. They are green but willing, young and strong. Nice being able to run a good team, and spread the load.


----------



## NHlocal

NORMZILLA44 said:


> Working man rested all weekend, and so much needed it. Yeah I had a case of the monday's today, but body was healed up! More cutting today, let one of the young kids I am teaching, run the pole saw, and do more of the cutting today. Boss has had me training a few new guys, kind of nice taken some of the load of my body. It was just two of us cutting before, now we have a team, and real nice having these new guys. They are green but willing, young and strong. Nice being able to run a good team, and spread the load.



Norm, 
one of the things I truly enjoy is passing along the knowledge of what I do to those who are willing to learn it.  
Good stuff Norm, thanks. :msp_thumbup:


----------



## NORMZILLA44

Totally agree Randy! And now the working man, is beat up again hard cutting today, dam the pole saw:cool2: Sweet invention though:cool2: 046mag made short work of some good wood today:yoyo:


----------



## NHlocal

NORMZILLA44 said:


> Totally agree Randy! And now the working man, is beat up again hard cutting today, dam the pole saw:cool2: Sweet invention though:cool2: 046mag made short work of some good wood today:yoyo:



Norm,
hope you're able to recover quickly. So you can get back at it, I know how much you enjoy the cutting. :msp_thumbup: 
It's good to have the work to keep you busy, but be careful out there.
Time to get ready for work, put wood in the stove, make some coffee.....
Work safe. :msp_thumbsup:


----------



## NORMZILLA44

Thanks my friend! Sat back a little today, man that pole saw kills the shoulder, so decided not to be a hero today:smile2:


----------



## struggle

Good to see you guys are staying busy here. I'm still waist deep in this house updating. I will start painting ceilings tomorrow SPent the whole day cleaning up drywall dust. There is no limit to where it will go:msp_sad:

CAD this week was good and might even get better. Picked up a Homelite 8800 (scored piston though) very nice over all saw though.

Randy what do you think about the climbing set up on Bailey's? It has me really thinking of getting that stuff while on sale:msp_ohmy:


----------



## NHlocal

NORMZILLA44 said:


> Thanks my friend! Sat back a little today, man that pole saw kills the shoulder, so decided not to be a hero today:smile2:



Norm,
get those "young, new recruits" working for ya'! :hmm3grin2orange: 
Work safe. :msp_thumbsup:



struggle said:


> Good to see you guys are staying busy here. I'm still waist deep in this house updating. I will start painting ceilings tomorrow SPent the whole day cleaning up drywall dust. There is no limit to where it will go:msp_sad:
> 
> CAD this week was good and might even get better. Picked up a Homelite 8800 (scored piston though) very nice over all saw though.
> 
> Randy what do you think about the climbing set up on Bailey's? It has me really thinking of getting that stuff while on sale:msp_ohmy:



Shane,
are you looking at the Petzl RAD system? I've never used that setup, but I've heard it's pretty good. Every system has it's strengths and weaknesses. Most of Petzl's stuff is very good quality and works well. All depends on what you're looking to do with it. Try to dig in a little and find a couple reviews, on this site or any others you can find(I've gotten some great info from the Treehouse site). Best thing is to get a little feedback from someone who has used it. That system has been around for a while and a lot of people are using it. Hope that helps. :msp_thumbup:
Time to get ready for work, put wood in the stove, make some coffee.....:msp_sleep:


----------



## NORMZILLA44

Good to see ya Shane, and hear ya on that dust! Are you refering to the general type climbing kit from baileys? Spurs, saddle, flip line? Randy I agree, and yes I will


----------



## NORMZILLA44

The working men, Aaron, Jesus, Bob, and Norm all burned a ton of brush and wood today. Not all glory and sawing for the working man today, but a great day with awesome friends, the best!:msp_thumbup:


----------



## NHlocal

NORMZILLA44 said:


> The working men, Aaron, Jesus, Bob, and Norm all burned a ton of brush and wood today. Not all glory and sawing for the working man today, but a great day with awesome friends, the best!:msp_thumbup:



Norm,
getting the "dirty", hard work done with friends helping out makes it go a whole lot easier. Good to hear it. :msp_thumbup: 
Might be cutting today, still not sure.....:dunno: Have to check my schedule after I get out of work. Speaking of work.....
time to get ready for work, put wood in the stove, make coffee.....:hmm3grin2orange: 
Work safe. :msp_thumbsup:


----------



## NHlocal

Beautiful weather here today, wasn't able to do any cutting but, went and looked at some Pines a co worker wants topped so he'll be able to drop 'em himself. He's an older man who likes to do the work himself if he can. He says he doesn't climb and there isn't a big enough drop zone so I gave him a bid and he accepted it on the spot! :biggrinbounce2: As soon as my schedule/weather allows I'll top those three Pines. He is taking care of all the cleanup, so it's just a drop the top and get paid. I love tree work!!!  :msp_w00t: Here's a couple pics I took today.....

*.....the three alongside the driveway, right across from his deck(two big, one little).....*






*.....view from the opposite direction, the "little" one leans noticeably toward his house/deck.....*






Also, going to look at/bid on pruning some limbs on an Oak for another co worker Tuesday after work.....
I LOVE TREE WORK!!!!! :msp_w00t:


----------



## NORMZILLA44

I agree on the work with friends Randy! And I agree love tree work too! Cool new job looks straight forward glad to see, for the working new hampshire man! Nice looking dog in the picture too.


----------



## NHlocal

NORMZILLA44 said:


> I agree on the work with friends Randy! And I agree love tree work too! Cool new job looks straight forward glad to see, for the working new hampshire man! Nice looking dog in the picture too.



Thanks Norm,
Springer Spaniel I think? Very friendly and not much of a "barker". :msp_thumbup:


----------



## NORMZILLA44

Welcome my friend, and yep nice dog!


----------



## NHlocal

Okay, here is the latest "incarnation" of my climbing system being "put through the paces" in my back yard. Not a real close look at system itself, but you get a pretty good idea of how well it works(even for an SRT noob like me :hmm3grin2orange: ). 
Time to get some sleep, 4am is coming fast.....:msp_sleep:

Dead Wood Prune On One Of My Back Yard Red Maples - YouTube


----------



## NORMZILLA44

Nice, with a hand saw, in a t-shirt in the snow! I love it. Randy quit school, he didn't like recess:hmm3grin2orange: Awesome job! Got one tommorow, big wood but just top and fall a few, no bucking leave everything laying on the ground, and not even have to limb them.


----------



## Eccentric

*This working man is SICK, and isn't doing much this weekend.*







Norm here's the pic of John that you wanted me to post.





Here's one of our brush burn piles from last week.


----------



## NHlocal

NORMZILLA44 said:


> Nice, with a hand saw, in a t-shirt in the snow! I love it. Randy quit school, he didn't like recess:hmm3grin2orange: Awesome job! Got one tomorrow, big wood but just top and fall a few, no bucking leave everything laying on the ground, and not even have to limb them.



Norm,
recess was WAAYYY too safe for me!!! :hmm3grin2orange: The weather was pretty good and I wanted in the worst way to get the dead wood cut out 'cause it's so close to my house. 
You're cuttin' tomorrow? Me too! :biggrinbounce2: I think I posted the pics, three pines right alongside the driveway of one of my co workers. He only wants me to top 'em and he's gonna finish 'em off. He likes to leave the trunk standing so he can pull it over with his tractor and get the roots and all. :msp_thumbup: Same as you, all I have to do is get the tops on the ground (safely  ), get paid, and leave. :msp_w00t:




Eccentric said:


> Norm here's the pic of John that you wanted me to post.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's one of our brush burn piles from last week.



Aaron,
sorry to hear you're sick. 
Great pic!!! I can remember being in a situation like that a time or two myself. Whatever it takes to get the job done.....


----------



## NHlocal

Almost forgot, the weather was really nice Wednesday, so I did a quick climb after work to cut some more dead wood in the back yard. Only about 48ft up.  




















I "scuffed" the growth ring just a bit, but I don't think it will hurt it. This Hitch Hiker really is getting me hooked on climbing. 

Work safe. :msp_thumbsup:


----------



## Stihl n Wood

Hey NHlocal is that the edge saddle? If so how do you like it? My cougar is getting worn out bought it when it first came out. Its still safe of course but im lookin for a new one. They updated the edge for 2013 and lookin good! Im a climber as well. Well any imput would be nice thanks. And yes Wednesday was awesome!!! I took down a big Norway maple and was loving it!! Today warmed up and even though I was on the crane it was not to bad.


----------



## NHlocal

Stihl n Wood said:


> Hey NHlocal is that the edge saddle? If so how do you like it? My cougar is getting worn out bought it when it first came out. Its still safe of course but im lookin for a new one. They updated the edge for 2013 and lookin good! Im a climber as well. Well any imput would be nice thanks. And yes Wednesday was awesome!!! I took down a big Norway maple and was loving it!! Today warmed up and even though I was on the crane it was not to bad.



Stihl n Wood,
ayuh, it is the Edge saddle. The more I use it the more I like it. Not sure if you know or not, I work "full time" as a machinist, and as much "part time" tree work as I can get I fit into the time I have "left over".  I definitely do enough to justify getting a good saddle so I shopped around and looked for one with the basic "stuff"/features I wanted. Took some time to check reviews, do some research/digging, and bought the one that was the biggest bang for the buck(for me anyway). Just so happened while I was looking around the Edge went on sale, so I bought it and don't regret it. I think it's worth it even at the "retail" price. Took me some time using it to get it set up to my likin', but worth it for sure.  Looks like the new one has some good improvements, if you get it please post an update, I definitely would like to hear how you like it.
Sounds like you're loaded up pretty good with tree work, glad to hear it. :msp_thumbup: I would climb/cut more if I could. As I said a few posts back, topping three Pines tomorrow afternoon. :biggrinbounce2: 
Work safe. :msp_thumbsup:
PS Howdy neighba'!!! :big_smile:


----------



## NORMZILLA44

Aaron awesome thanks! Love the pics, especially that one of John! Sorry u are sick buddy cold, flu?? Man hope you feel better soon. Randy great pics buddy!! Stihl n wood welcome friend!:msp_thumbup:


----------



## Eccentric

NORMZILLA44 said:


> Aaron awesome thanks! Love the pics, especially that one of John! Sorry u are sick buddy cold, flu?? Man hope you feel better soon. Randy great pics buddy!! Stihl n wood welcome friend!:msp_thumbup:



Thanks bud. Some kind of cold/flu bug. The rest of the family had it first (started early last week, and they're still sick), and it grabbed hold of me a couple days ago.


----------



## NORMZILLA44

Very sorry Aaron get well.


----------



## NHlocal

Norm,
hope your cutting went well today, looking forward to hearing how "not" worn out you are..... :hmm3grin2orange: 
This working man is completely worn out. I got those three Pines topped and the home owner is really happy(even paid a little extra). I'll post a few pics, but I gotta get some sleep. Up at 4am tomorrow.....:msp_sleep: The first two were growing close together, within 5 or 6 feet, and the tops had several crossed limbs and were tangled up pretty good, a lot of work to say the least. I'm beat.....




















.....the home owner says he has more he'd like to do, no details, yet.....:msp_w00t:


----------



## Stihl n Wood

I love topping big pines!! What a rush!! I'm a full time climber and also fully insured and on weekends work for myself. It used to be different back awhile ago. But I just fell in love with it so much weekends wasn't cutting it. After four years of self taught weekends I applied for a climbing position at a well known company in northeastern mass and got the job! Also I'm a saw builder goes with joining this site I guess. Thanks for your Imput on the saddle too! Guess I will have to throw up some pics for you guys as well. I'm on my tablet right now and they are all on my phone. But I will put some up for u soon. Oh and NH if you don't have a foot a sender for for spurless climbing/pruniing try one out they save a ton of energy getting into trees!...have a good one guys


----------



## Stihl n Wood

Ok I'll give the pic thing a shot, see if this works?..View attachment 285154


----------



## NHlocal

Stihl n Wood said:


> Ok I'll give the pic thing a shot, see if this works?..View attachment 285154



Nice pic..... :msp_thumbup: 







.....all I have to do is turn my laptop on it's side and it looks great! :hmm3grin2orange:
No really, it is a good pic. nice work.


----------



## Stihl n Wood

OK lets View attachment 285216
View attachment 285217
try again...lol


----------



## NHlocal

Stihl n Wood said:


> OK lets View attachment 285216
> View attachment 285217
> try again...lol




*Now you've got it! *









.....was there supposed to be two pics? I see one, that is one big butt you got!!! :hmm3grin2orange:
Nice work!


----------



## NORMZILLA44

Stihl n wood, nice slab of wood bro! Very nice that's a good one! Here is a few pics of yesterday, it was the Brian Parmeter show. Hes back from Oregon and Weaverville, back home with us. Been a pro faller for 10 years or more, ahead of a helicopter operation, and in some big wood. Including a fir that was 8-9 feet I forget, saw pics a couple years ago.


----------



## NHlocal

NORMZILLA44 said:


> Stihl n wood, nice slab of wood bro! Very nice that's a good one! Here is a few pics of yesterday, it was the Brian Parmeter show. Hes back from Oregon and Weaverville, back home with us. Been a pro faller for 10 years or more, ahead of a helicopter operation, and in some big wood. Including a fir that was 8-9 feet I forget, saw pics a couple years ago.



Norm,
great pics! Looks like y'all got a good bit of work done yesterday, nice! :msp_thumbup: 










I posted some pics of yesterday's cutting a few posts back,
I'm editing the video of the three Pines I topped yesterday. I'll post it as soon as I get it done. Time to get some sleep, 4am is comin' fast.....:msp_sleep:


----------



## Stihl n Wood

View attachment 285270
View attachment 285271
View attachment 285272
View attachment 285274


A few more for you guys, hope they all show up this time. Various times of year, some oak, ash and sugar maple...oh and that's me on a silver maple climbing with a 660 36" bar..not fun..lol...good pic of you guys too!!looks like the silver maple pic is sideways. Sorry it was how they took it with my phone and im to dumb to figure out how to flip it right..lol


----------



## NORMZILLA44

Randy thanks, and yes sir we did! Stihl n wood, awesome my friend, that is good wood!


----------



## NHlocal

Stihl n Wood said:


> View attachment 285270
> View attachment 285271
> View attachment 285272
> View attachment 285274
> 
> 
> A few more for you guys, hope they all show up this time. Various times of year, some oak, ash and sugar maple...oh and that's me on a silver maple climbing with a 660 36" bar..not fun..lol...good pic of you guys too!!looks like the silver maple pic is sideways. Sorry it was how they took it with my phone and im to dumb to figure out how to flip it right..lol



More great pics, thanks!









NORMZILLA44 said:


> Randy thanks, and yes sir we did! Stihl n wood, awesome my friend, that is good wood!



Norm,
good to hear it! Working wood with good friends is something I always look forward to. :msp_thumbup: 
Time to get ready for work, put wood in the stove, make some coffee.....:msp_sleep: 
Work safe. :msp_thumbsup:


----------



## NHlocal

Okay guys, it's late, but I really wanted to get this video posted.  Take a look, hope you enjoy it. Feel free to comment/criticize, I appreciate any and all of it. Time for some sleep, 4am is coming fast.....:msp_sleep:

Topping Three Pines - YouTube


----------



## NORMZILLA44

Randy I agree on the cutting of wood with good friends, and agree on those great pics for sure. Always love your vids bro you know that thank u for sharing!


----------



## Stihl n Wood

NHlocal, very nice vid! You look like your at home in the tree's. Nothing like it!!


----------



## NHlocal

NORMZILLA44 said:


> Randy I agree on the cutting of wood with good friends, and agree on those great pics for sure. Always love your vids bro you know that thank u for sharing!



Thanks Norm,
have a safe week, we're getting more snow right now. We're supposed to get a foot(or more! :hmm3grin2orange



Stihl n Wood said:


> NHlocal, very nice vid! You look like your at home in the tree's. Nothing like it!!



Thanks, 
ayuh, pretty comfortable. Does make me a "little" nervous dropping wood like that close to a house.  You're absolutely right, nothing like it! :biggrinbounce2:
Time to get ready for work, put wood in the stove, make some coffee, clean snow off the car.....:msp_scared: :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## NORMZILLA44

I second that Randy, you do always look at home in them trees! Foot a snow yikes!


----------



## NHlocal

NORMZILLA44 said:


> I second that Randy, you do always look at home in them trees! Foot a snow yikes!



Thanks Norm, 
looks like I'll be cutting on my Church property tomorrow. Got an Oak with a heavy lean. The weather is supposed to be pretty good, mid 40's with sunshine.  I'll try to get some pics and post 'em after. opcorn:
Time to get ready for work, put wood in the stove, make some coffee.....:msp_sleep:
Have a good weekend. 
Work safe. :msp_thumbsup:


----------



## NORMZILLA44

Awesome Randy, and be safe my friend, we get plenty of Oak leaners this way.


----------



## NHlocal

NORMZILLA44 said:


> Awesome Randy, and be safe my friend, we get plenty of Oak leaners this way.



Thanks Norm,
I'll try to get some good pics/video(NHlocal Productions right?! :hmm3grin2orange, the truth is, it really does help me improve. :msp_thumbup: And if someone else can enjoy it or benefit from it then even better. :msp_thumbsup: 
Ayuh, be safe for sure!  
Have a safe weekend yourself. :msp_smile:


----------



## NORMZILLA44

I agree on that all Randy! And as I have said you also my friend make leaps and bounds, and have impressed me greatly, your learning, and increasing skills.


----------



## NHlocal

NORMZILLA44 said:


> I agree on that all Randy! And as I have said you also my friend make leaps and bounds, and have impressed me greatly, your learning, and increasing skills.



Thanks Norm, I do appreciate that. I really do enjoy the work. I keep finding out the more I learn the more I need to learn, most of all if I want to work safe. :msp_thumbup: I don't think I'll ever know "enough". 
Time to get ready for work, stoke up the wood stove, make some coffee.....:msp_sleep: 
Work safe. :msp_thumbsup:


----------



## Stihl n Wood

I seem to learn something new quite often, I love to learn of ways to be more productive and most of all safe!!! One rule I made up for myself and tell others that are just starting off is ''Triple check every thing when climbing'' from tying in to making cuts. I like getting a chance to climb with new people as often as I can because I get to pick there brain a bit and see what have to offer. Although I'm self taught, I have gained more knowledge from others. I'm not cocky when it comes to trees, that will only get a person hurt. Its funny, I'm not a religious but when I climb or doing crane work I do ask the man to keep me and my crew safe today!!! I hope I never stop learning!! Well hopefully soon I will have some great pics for you soon. We just bid a job taking down a monster tulip tree and a monster black walnut!!! I'm talking 7' butt logs!! The tulip is around 105' tall!! So far we have the best price in. There's a few other trees going down too. Anyways hope to do the job its going to be a long hard day!!! If you love what you do, you don't work a day in your life......


----------



## NHlocal

Ayuh, if you love your work it ain't really work at all. :msp_thumbup: 
Worked overtime at the shop 6 to 11am, then came home and did an Oak take down this afternoon. :msp_w00t: 
Got a few pics, I'll get the video posted up as soon as I can.....


----------



## NORMZILLA44

Stihlnwood, great post my friend, and I totally agree. And your upcoming job sounds awesome. I love big wood! Randy awesome pictures my friend! The first one would be a good magazine or book cover, love the pic.


----------



## Eccentric

Hauled a Ranger bed full of oak home from a friend's place yesterday. Hand split and stacked about 1/2 of it............and then busted the handle on my splitting maul. Dammit. Just replaced that handle. That's what happens when I keep working when I'm tired...









Lotta weight for that little pickup...:msp_rolleyes:


----------



## NHlocal

NORMZILLA44 said:


> Stihlnwood, great post my friend, and I totally agree. And your upcoming job sounds awesome. I love big wood! Randy awesome pictures my friend! The first one would be a good magazine or book cover, love the pic.



Thanks Norm,
big thanks to my wife again!  She stood out in the wind and cold(and it was VERY windy)to take pictures and video. She takes good care of me. :msp_tongue: When I get the video done and posted you'll see what I mean. Not the best conditions to be up in a tree cutting but worked out O.K. Got another pic I think you'll like from yesterday.....








Eccentric said:


> Hauled a Ranger bed full of oak home from a friend's place yesterday. Hand split and stacked about 1/2 of it............and then busted the handle on my splitting maul. Dammit. Just replaced that handle. That's what happens when I keep working when I'm tired...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lotta weight for that little pickup...:msp_rolleyes:



Aaron, 
Nice load of wood you got.....
looks like you "might" be over the load rating on your truck. :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Stihl n Wood

Looks like you guys still have a decent amount of snow up your way. Nice pics too! I gotta get over my brothers house and take down two oaks for him..But its a family freebee so haven't been in a big rush..lol..of course there will be food and beers afterwards...On a good note the snows melting away fast down here..grass is showing and robins are on my lawn...what a beautiful sight!!! Just kicking back this weekend, rebuilding a ms361 I ported for my buddy. It was perfect until it was run over!! He bought all new parts and I'm doing it over..always something...loo


----------



## Eccentric

NHlocal said:


> Aaron,
> Nice load of wood you got.....
> looks like you "might" be over the load rating on your truck. :hmm3grin2orange:



Maybe a scosh over Randy.

I did the math afterwards. That oak is still VERY wet. My 'calibrated back' sez that the rounds were about 70-100 pounds apiece..........................and there were 19 of 'em in the bed. At an average of 82 pounds apiece, that's close to 1600 pounds of wood.

I've GOTTA get my diesel up and running again. Not only does it have an 8' bed with a topper (that I've filled almost to the roof with wood a few times), but it has an 8800 pound GVWR. I had over 3K pounds of steel and iron truck parts in that truck when I moved a number of years ago. The tires didn't squat, and the truck sat dead level. Rode like a Lincoln down the highway....


----------



## NORMZILLA44

Very good load Aaron! Welcome Randy! And good to see u all!


----------



## NHlocal

NORMZILLA44 said:


> Very good load Aaron! Welcome Randy! And good to see u all!



Windy, Red Oak Take Down - YouTube

Norm,
here's the video of the Oak I took down last Saturday. It was a very windy day for tree work, but I took extra care and got it down with no trouble. :msp_thumbup: It's been a challenging week for me, been working the 3rd shift again, I'm beat. :msp_sleep: 
Going to look at some Pines this Saturday, looks like another couple of trees for me to take down! :msp_w00t:  
Hope you're staying "healthy" Norm, gotta keep away from all those cold and flu bugs going around.....


----------



## M&Rtree

Used these today. View attachment 287275
View attachment 287276


----------



## Stihl n Wood

View attachment 287273
View attachment 287269
View attachment 287270
View attachment 287271
View attachment 287272

Nothing great today guys, we took down a oak between two trailers at the retirement park. We offer a great deal during the winter to this park. And most are on fixed incomes and can't afford much. The park pays for 85% and they pay 15% if they have tree's they want down. Otherwise its just what the park owners wants. Wellaanyways thought you may enjoy something for pics. I cut out a notch for the lowering device and we did the skyline method to get the wood over bushes. No lawn or bushes were hurt at all. Climbing tomorrow should have a few more pictures. Its been mostly bucket stuff. That's my good buddy nick in the bucket. I like running ropes sometimes to switch it up and not be a bucket hog. Plus 99% of climbing we have is all me..lol...oh and that's one of my new 562s I bought two last month... very light and powerful saws. I own many stihls. So wanted a few huskys. Think im going for a 390xp next!!!! Enjoy


----------



## NHlocal

Stihl n Wood said:


> View attachment 287273
> View attachment 287269
> View attachment 287270
> View attachment 287271
> View attachment 287272
> 
> Nothing great today guys, we took down a oak between two trailers at the retirement park. We offer a great deal during the winter to this park. And most are on fixed incomes and can't afford much. The park pays for 85% and they pay 15% if they have tree's they want down. Otherwise its just what the park owners wants. Wellaanyways thought you may enjoy something for pics. I cut out a notch for the lowering device and we did the skyline method to get the wood over bushes. No lawn or bushes were hurt at all. Climbing tomorrow should have a few more pictures. Its been mostly bucket stuff. That's my good buddy nick in the bucket. I like running ropes sometimes to switch it up and not be a bucket hog. Plus 99% of climbing we have is all me..lol...oh and that's one of my new 562s I bought two last month... very light and powerful saws. I own many stihls. So wanted a few huskys. Think im going for a 390xp next!!!! Enjoy



Nice work! :msp_thumbup: Looks like some good fire wood there. 
I like the pics.....


----------



## Ronaldo

Thanks for sharing all the pics. I dont climb at all, but love to see the equipment, tools and goodies you guys use. I guess if it has to do with saws or wood; I am interested!:hmm3grin2orange:
Keep them coming.

Ron


----------



## NHlocal

Ronaldo said:


> Thanks for sharing all the pics. I dont climb at all, but love to see the equipment, tools and goodies you guys use. I guess if it has to do with saws or wood; I am interested!:hmm3grin2orange:
> Keep them coming.
> 
> Ron



Ron,
don't ever apologize for not climbing, it ain't for everybody. Always having two feet firmly planted on the ground while you're workin' with trees is sometimes a whole lot better(safer :hmm3grin2orangethan hangin' from a tree trunk gettin' ready to let loose a ton of tree top right next to a house. :msp_scared: I appreciate you being interested, and as always, thanks for the good comments. 

.....this one is from a few years back, nice view into the back yard.....:biggrinbounce2:


----------



## Stihl n Wood

View attachment 287485
View attachment 287481
View attachment 287482
View attachment 287483
View attachment 287484


Taking down some multi leader pines over a new addition, service drop right below me. Oh so fun. .lol..The others the start of a ash removal. There was three big pines in a row that I had to take down along side that house. At least it was nice outside. Spring is here at last...oh yeah!!! Can't wait for summer boy's!!! That's a great pic lookin down into that yard NH!!! Gotta love the bird's eye view!!!


----------



## NHlocal

Stihl n Wood said:


> Taking down some multi leader pines over a new addition, service drop right below me. Oh so fun. .lol..The others the start of a ash removal. There was three big pines in a row that I had to take down along side that house. At least it was nice outside. Spring is here at last...oh yeah!!! Can't wait for summer boy's!!! That's a great pic lookin down into that yard NH!!! Gotta love the bird's eye view!!!



Hey neighba',
you use much rigging to take those Pines? Looks like you were working pretty close to the house/service drop.....:msp_thumbup:












I got done working O/T at the shop at 11am, then I went out to bid on a "possible" two Pine take down, gave the home owner a bid and he accepted on the spot! :biggrinbounce2: Won't be an easy job, very small drop zone, and the home owner wants as little "collateral" damage to the surrounding trees as possible. Oh yeah, he's taking care of all "clean up". It'll be a good challenge. Hope to be able to start it next Saturday.


----------



## Stihl n Wood

Yes, had to do some light rigging over the house. At the point of those pics I was probably just using the tail end of my climbing line. I have one older line I use just for pines because of the pitch. I often use my tail end and put it over the branch above me and tie off my target wood, then holding the line myself I make my cut. I lower it to the ground myself too. Its a very fast way for light stuff. When things get bigger I have them send up a rigging line and set a block. I always set up w porta-wrap before heading up as well. Another good trick for self lowering, cut yourself a branch leaving a decent stub and make one wrap over it, then go over a branch and tie off your target. Now you got yourself some extra friction to lower bigger branches. However this isn't the best for your lines, but its fast and not confusing for ground guys. Just a few bits for ya.....


----------



## NHlocal

Stihl n Wood said:


> Yes, had to do some light rigging over the house. At the point of those pics I was probably just using the tail end of my climbing line. I have one older line I use just for pines because of the pitch. I often use my tail end and put it over the branch above me and tie off my target wood, then holding the line myself I make my cut. I lower it to the ground myself too. Its a very fast way for light stuff. When things get bigger I have them send up a rigging line and set a block. I always set up w porta-wrap before heading up as well. Another good trick for self lowering, cut yourself a branch leaving a decent stub and make one wrap over it, then go over a branch and tie off your target. Now you got yourself some extra friction to lower bigger branches. However this isn't the best for your lines, but its fast and not confusing for ground guys. Just a few bits for ya.....



Thanks, 
ayuh, I use natural crotch rigging a lot myself. It's bare bones, quick and easy, no extra gear needed! :msp_thumbup: 
Working in the pitch isn't something I exactly "love" to do but, I love doing the tree work(and the gettin' paid to do it ain't so bad either :hmm3grin2orange. I just started dedicating one of my "old" lines to use for Pines, the pitch really does make a mess! :msp_thumbdn: :bang: 
Thanks for the "bits".....
Work safe. :msp_thumbsup:


----------



## NORMZILLA44

Aaron great stuff, you are a warrior my friend! M&R tree nice saws! Stihlnwood yeah 390 would be my choice today hands down. Outstanding saws. Great to see you all and awesome pictures!


----------



## NHlocal

I put together a short video of the two Pines I hope to be able to take down next Saturday. 
Take a look, I would be very interested to get your thoughts/insight.....

http://youtu.be/clXf7rDg7gk

<iframe width="420" height="315" src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/clXf7rDg7gk" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>


----------



## Stihl n Wood

Well it depends on if you plan to have a ground man working with you? Or not? The single spars I would brush out and climb as high as I felt comfortable. Set a block and hang the tops. Then hang a few more 6 footers until the wood is fairly large. Looks like a few small beeches around the bottoms? I'd tell him you might have to cut out a few for a small drop zone. If he's fine with that pick your best spot and clear a small zone on the woods side of course..lol..this way you should be able to blow off a few 3 Footers landing close to the bottom of the tree without harming much at all. And the multi spars I would brush out and set a block on one spar, the straightest of the bunch and hang all I could, tops first, then tip tying all the other spars until your back on the rigging point. Now I'd do the same, hang 6 footers until the woods big again. If he's not talking about those little beeches around the bottoms of the tree, you could easily bomb down pieces, even cordwood sizes and move right along. Hell you can shoot cordwood sizes anywhere in there it looks. How much is he trying to save I guess. I mean he probably doesn't want the tops blown way out into the woods destroying a bunch?


----------



## NHlocal

Stihl n Wood said:


> Well it depends on if you plan to have a ground man working with you? Or not? The single spars I would brush out and climb as high as I felt comfortable. Set a block and hang the tops. Then hang a few more 6 footers until the wood is fairly large. Looks like a few small beeches around the bottoms? I'd tell him you might have to cut out a few for a small drop zone. If he's fine with that pick your best spot and clear a small zone on the woods side of course..lol..this way you should be able to blow off a few 3 Footers landing close to the bottom of the tree without harming much at all. And the multi spars I would brush out and set a block on one spar, the straightest of the bunch and hang all I could, tops first, then tip tying all the other spars until your back on the rigging point. Now I'd do the same, hang 6 footers until the woods big again. If he's not talking about those little beeches around the bottoms of the tree, you could easily bomb down pieces, even cordwood sizes and move right along. Hell you can shoot cordwood sizes anywhere in there it looks. How much is he trying to save I guess. I mean he probably doesn't want the tops blown way out into the woods destroying a bunch?



No groundie, just me. I'm thinkin' along the line of what you're saying, cutting limbs on the way up to have a clear shot to the drop zone. Climb as high as I believe is safe and rope out the tops. Chunk 'em down 'til they're short enough to flop the trunk into the woods. I really didn't shoot much for video showing what was available for "lanes" in the woods. There's room to drop 'em into the woods once I get 'em down to the right size. The home owner had no problem taking "a few" smaller trees to make room to flop them over. It's the mature trees he wants to keep.  
Good suggestions/tips, thanks! :msp_thumbup: 
Like I said, hope to take 'em down next Saturday. I will definitely get pics/video.....opcorn:


----------



## NORMZILLA44

Looking good Randy, master of video productions!!:cool2:


----------



## struggle

looks like everyone is staying busy

I have a question on saddles as some of you might be able to answer this. Last year I was down to 230 lbs maybe a little lower and lets just say the winter has been rough on weight gain. Is there a saddle that allows for more adjustment upward or should I say downward as I drop lbs off the body? 

I would hate to invest a bunch of money on a new saddle and then find out it would become too loose as I drop weight. Laughable I know, but I have completely quit drinking pop which has been a HUGE contributor to weight gain every winter.

I have several stumps to grind at a couple of different homes and cemetery, but weather has been less than cooperativeand it even snowed here again this evening. Places are just to wet for me to get into without rutting lawns up.


----------



## NHlocal

NORMZILLA44 said:


> Looking good Randy, master of video productions!!:cool2:



Thanks Norm, :redface:
I'm sure you know I just try to do the best I can with what I've got. If it comes out good then great, but I sure don't make any claims, whether it's cuttin' trees or makin' videos. It's all the others that are so good that encourages me to do/be better. 



struggle said:


> looks like everyone is staying busy
> 
> I have a question on saddles as some of you might be able to answer this. Last year I was down to 230 lbs maybe a little lower and lets just say the winter has been rough on weight gain. Is there a saddle that allows for more adjustment upward or should I say downward as I drop lbs off the body?
> 
> I would hate to invest a bunch of money on a new saddle and then find out it would become too loose as I drop weight. Laughable I know, but I have completely quit drinking pop which has been a HUGE contributor to weight gain every winter.
> 
> I have several stumps to grind at a couple of different homes and cemetery, but weather has been less than cooperativeand it even snowed here again this evening. Places are just to wet for me to get into without rutting lawns up.



Shane, 
Ayuh, staying busy for now, between working O/T at the shop and cuttin' trees.  I have a "weakness" for Rootbeer and Mountain Dew so I know EXACTLY what you mean with the weight, I have to be very careful to stay away from that stuff. 
What I can tell you about my saddle is when I bought it I called and asked about the sizing, 'cause I was right in between the large and medium. I was just starting to drop weight at the time and my concerns were the same as yours. They told me the medium would work with no problem. I've lost more weight(not a lot ) and the saddle still fits good with room to go quite a bit smaller. I think any of the "better quality" saddles will have enough adjustment as long as you get the right size "range". When you decide which saddle to get I recommend calling first and asking specific questions right along that line. Give them your size and explain about wanting a saddle that will have the adjustment range to "stay usable" for you. The "knowledgeable" dealers will be able to help you out I'm sure. (I just happened to buy mine from Sherrill tree, they were a big help )
Hope that helps, look forward to getting updates from ya'.


----------



## NORMZILLA44

Good to see you Shane! Parmeter has a weaver saddle, he is not that big, and it is a large or xl. I found it at a yardsale like new 50 bucks, and it was not his normal size, and it adjusts down well, so they must have some fair amount of room I guess. randy u are welcome my friend! May go for firewwod in the am, the working man is outa wood, by tommorow!


----------



## struggle

Thanks for the input. It for some reason seems a bit overwhelming to pick out a set up. I have been busy with stump jobs all of a sudden. 

Today also removed a limb from a tree that you could initially walk out on for a few feet and then it slowly rose upwards to a 45 degree angle and steeper. I could not easily spike into it as gravity was winning. I didn't see any easy option so I inch wormed my way up it until it split into two branches. The edges of the branches were well over the roof of the home but by going to where the crotch was I was able to rope them and cut them down one at a time. It was the toughest one to date for me to do. Not real sure what the trick is for trunk/branch sections like this. The just plain suck at my weight now, but I battled until it was down safely. 

I doubled wrapped my flip line so if worst scenario I would be caught on it if I slid under the branch. Even if I had the equipment there was no tie off point above where I was working. Coming down I looped a rope around the trunk of this branch and then equally used my arms to control myself way better coming down. In an ideal world this branch would have been a lot easier with a boom truck, but my method got the job done. Home owner was happy. 

Main goal now really needs to be lose weight if I want to comfortably climb. I really enjoy the challenges it presents. Nothing will get easier until I get lighter :bang:


----------



## NHlocal

NORMZILLA44 said:


> Good to see you Shane! Parmeter has a weaver saddle, he is not that big, and it is a large or xl. I found it at a yardsale like new 50 bucks, and it was not his normal size, and it adjusts down well, so they must have some fair amount of room I guess. randy u are welcome my friend! May go for firewwod in the am, the working man is outa wood, by tommorow!



Norm,
good to hear from you! Ayuh, most do adjust down quite a bit, the "better" ones have a fair amount of room. Wow, 50 bucks, that's pretty good. Nice find on that one. Uh oh, out of fire wood is bad. Hope you can take care of that today. :msp_thumbup:



struggle said:


> Thanks for the input. It for some reason seems a bit overwhelming to pick out a set up. I have been busy with stump jobs all of a sudden.
> 
> Today also removed a limb from a tree that you could initially walk out on for a few feet and then it slowly rose upwards to a 45 degree angle and steeper. I could not easily spike into it as gravity was winning. I didn't see any easy option so I inch wormed my way up it until it split into two branches. The edges of the branches were well over the roof of the home but by going to where the crotch was I was able to rope them and cut them down one at a time. It was the toughest one to date for me to do. Not real sure what the trick is for trunk/branch sections like this. The just plain suck at my weight now, but I battled until it was down safely.
> 
> I doubled wrapped my flip line so if worst scenario I would be caught on it if I slid under the branch. Even if I had the equipment there was no tie off point above where I was working. Coming down I looped a rope around the trunk of this branch and then equally used my arms to control myself way better coming down. In an ideal world this branch would have been a lot easier with a boom truck, but my method got the job done. Home owner was happy.
> 
> Main goal now really needs to be lose weight if I want to comfortably climb. I really enjoy the challenges it presents. Nothing will get easier until I get lighter :bang:



Shane, 
I know how you feel. It's always overwhelming to me to pick out anything for tree work. There's nobody around here that does it so I have to do a whole lot of "digging" so I can make a good decision. Whenever I make an investment in equipment I'll track down all the information I can get. 
Sounds like you might have gone with the only option you had on cutting that limb. Without being there or having pics to look at all I can suggest is if you don't have an "overhead" tie in point you could try to go with two different tie ins at angles to where you were working. It's hard to explain but, if you have two ropes to hold you going left and right, even if they are horizontal, they will help to steady you as you work. Again, it's hard to explain, I'll try to post up some pics of what I mean. Not knowing your situation it's hard to know what you could have done. 
I've got two big Pines I'm taking down this afternoon after I get out of work. Gonna be some very challenging work getting them down safe. Got a new helmet cam for video so, hopefully gonna get some great shots of working.....
Gotta get ready for work, put wood in the stove, make some coffee.....:msp_sleep:

Work safe. :msp_thumbsup:


----------



## NORMZILLA44

Yeah it was a score on that saddle for sure! Scrounged up a little more wood around the house, april can be tough here sometimes, but almost home free, for burning to be over! Wan't to stock pile this year I always say that, but really need too!


----------



## cjtreeclimber

Wow! this is a nice thread. My work is starting to slow down. I think I've got some competition in the criagslist world. 
View attachment 289010
View attachment 289011
View attachment 289012

I think the hardest thing on this job will be the clean up. I'm pretty sure its a full day just for myself. Quoted 6 bills just off the picture messages the guy sent me.


----------



## struggle

It seems like overnight I went from one job to two weeks worth

I would like to get some pictures and will try on some of the stuff as I feel comfortable. I asked my wife to take some of a pine I will climb to section out. I found I can still get my not so good belt around me but man is it ever tight. I figure I will work with it until I lose some weight as punishment and then will spring for new gear once the lbs drop. 

Two jobs are very satisfied return call for more work so that makes me happy to know I have some people calling me back again. This coming week though beyond tomorrow looks like rain the rest of the week so this will be a set back and will have to wait out another round of nasty weather. Just glad the phone is ringing


----------



## cjtreeclimber

struggle said:


> It seems like overnight I went from one job to two weeks worth
> 
> I would like to get some pictures and will try on some of the stuff as I feel comfortable. I asked my wife to take some of a pine I will climb to section out. I found I can still get my not so good belt around me but man is it ever tight. I figure I will work with it until I lose some weight as punishment and then will spring for new gear once the lbs drop.
> 
> Two jobs are very satisfied return call for more work so that makes me happy to know I have some people calling me back again. This coming week though beyond tomorrow looks like rain the rest of the week so this will be a set back and will have to wait out another round of nasty weather. Just glad the phone is ringing




Yup thats it. Work seems to come in Spurts. Things will look dark and dim one minute, and the next I'm the king and going to texas rhoad house for lunch. I don't know what part of the states you are in but probably east ? Yeah them nasty rounds of rain come in over here sometimes and it would be a week of raining almost.

I knew a 45 year old guy that was 350 and that guy was climing without spikes and with the old style drt climb line set up with a prusic knot called a 'suicide knot'. The guy was good I was impressed. Looked like the husband of that tv show with 'RoseAnn' or whatever.


----------



## NHlocal

NORMZILLA44 said:


> Yeah it was a score on that saddle for sure! Scrounged up a little more wood around the house, april can be tough here sometimes, but almost home free, for burning to be over! Wan't to stock pile this year I always say that, but really need too!



Norm, 
good to hear you were able to get a hold of some more wood. Ayuh, April can be tough if the winter is long and cold, burnin' season is almost over. I'm really grateful we've been able to get a bunch of firewood pulled in over the past year, working on getting 2 years ahead right now..... 



cjtreeclimber said:


> Wow! this is a nice thread. My work is starting to slow down. I think I've got some competition in the criagslist world.
> View attachment 289010
> View attachment 289011
> View attachment 289012
> 
> I think the hardest thing on this job will be the clean up. I'm pretty sure its a full day just for myself. Quoted 6 bills just off the picture messages the guy sent me.



Welcome cjtreeclimber, come on in and make yourself at home.  Nice pics, that is one ugly tree.....










struggle said:


> It seems like overnight I went from one job to two weeks worth
> 
> I would like to get some pictures and will try on some of the stuff as I feel comfortable. I asked my wife to take some of a pine I will climb to section out. I found I can still get my not so good belt around me but man is it ever tight. I figure I will work with it until I lose some weight as punishment and then will spring for new gear once the lbs drop.
> 
> Two jobs are very satisfied return call for more work so that makes me happy to know I have some people calling me back again. This coming week though beyond tomorrow looks like rain the rest of the week so this will be a set back and will have to wait out another round of nasty weather. Just glad the phone is ringing



Shane,
good to hear your phone is ringing with business. Too bad about the weather gettin' bad though. 
A word of caution on your belt, if it's too uncomfortable it could affect your work, in a bad way. Be careful and work safe. 
I've got a raw video clip from some work I did Saturday afternoon, it's short but I wanted to post something from my new Contour Roam video camera. Take a look, let me know what you think.....

<iframe width="560" height="315" src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/c1c4kDiZ8c8" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>


----------



## cjtreeclimber

That camera looks like its doing a good job. A helmet cam - just one of too many things I want.


----------



## struggle

Randy thanks for the videos you do. I like seeing the work being done. 

I will have to do something different on equipment soon for sure. I have been a little conservative on spending as of late after stepping up to L.LC. status as these changes all have cost me more at the start of the year. It is a process as I'm finding out:msp_scared:


----------



## NHlocal

cjtreeclimber said:


> That camera looks like its doing a good job. A helmet cam - just one of too many things I want.



I'm very impressed at how well it works. It's a toy for some, but for me it's a tool. I can watch myself work and pick apart what I'm doing right and wrong(and learn/improve from watching it)



struggle said:


> Randy thanks for the videos you do. I like seeing the work being done.
> 
> I will have to do something different on equipment soon for sure. I have been a little conservative on spending as of late after stepping up to L.LC. status as these changes all have cost me more at the start of the year. It is a process as I'm finding out:msp_scared:



Thanks Shane,
hope everything works out for ya' being a business owner and all. That's something I actually have thought about but it's completely overwhelming to me. You definitely have my respect for doing what you're doing.


----------



## struggle

Guess I won't being doing any work for the next week



Partly Cloudy
63°F
17°C
Humidity65%
Wind SpeedNE 17 G 24 mph
Barometer29.73 in (1007.0 mb)
Dewpoint51°F (11°C)
Visibility10.00 mi
Last Update on 8 Apr 7:52 pm CDT

Current conditions at
Sioux Gateway Airport (KSUX)
Lat: 42.41 Lon: -96.38 Elev: 1102ft.
More Local Wx | 3 Day History | Mobile Weather
More Sharing ServicesShare | Share on linkedin Share on facebook Share on twitter Share on email Share on gmail
TONIGHT


Rain

Low: 43 °F
TUESDAY


Rain

High: 44 °F
TUESDAY
NIGHT

Wintry
Mix
Low: 32 °F
WEDNESDAY


Wintry
Mix
High: 35 °F
WEDNESDAY
NIGHT

Snow
Likely
Low: 28 °F
THURSDAY


Chance
Snow
High: 37 °F
THURSDAY
NIGHT

Chance
Snow
Low: 25 °F
FRIDAY


Slight Chc
Snow
High: 40 °F
FRIDAY
NIGHT

Partly
Cloudy
Low: 25 °F


----------



## NHlocal

struggle said:


> Guess I won't being doing any work for the next week
> 
> 
> 
> Partly Cloudy
> 63°F
> 17°C
> Humidity65%
> Wind SpeedNE 17 G 24 mph
> Barometer29.73 in (1007.0 mb)
> Dewpoint51°F (11°C)
> Visibility10.00 mi
> Last Update on 8 Apr 7:52 pm CDT
> 
> Current conditions at
> Sioux Gateway Airport (KSUX)
> Lat: 42.41 Lon: -96.38 Elev: 1102ft.
> More Local Wx | 3 Day History | Mobile Weather
> More Sharing ServicesShare | Share on linkedin Share on facebook Share on twitter Share on email Share on gmail
> TONIGHT
> 
> 
> Rain
> 
> Low: 43 °F
> TUESDAY
> 
> 
> Rain
> 
> High: 44 °F
> TUESDAY
> NIGHT
> 
> Wintry
> Mix
> Low: 32 °F
> WEDNESDAY
> 
> 
> Wintry
> Mix
> High: 35 °F
> WEDNESDAY
> NIGHT
> 
> Snow
> Likely
> Low: 28 °F
> THURSDAY
> 
> 
> Chance
> Snow
> High: 37 °F
> THURSDAY
> NIGHT
> 
> Chance
> Snow
> Low: 25 °F
> FRIDAY
> 
> 
> Slight Chc
> Snow
> High: 40 °F
> FRIDAY
> NIGHT
> 
> Partly
> Cloudy
> Low: 25 °F




Not exactly the kind of update I like to get.....:bang:
Here's a couple of pics from Saturday.....


----------



## NORMZILLA44

cjtreeclimber, glad u like the thread my friend!! Randy shane great to see you! All family here! Yes april has been rainy and cold so far!


----------



## NHlocal

NORMZILLA44 said:


> cjtreeclimber, glad u like the thread my friend!! Randy shane great to see you! All family here! Yes april has been rainy and cold so far!



Ayuh, we've got more rain coming, it's raining here right now. You all stay warm and safe this week. :msp_tongue: 
Time to get ready for work, put wood in the stove, make some coffee.....:msp_sleep: 

Here's one more from Saturday.....another toy, um, ahhh, tool that I just got. :redface:






That Big Shot is AWESOME!!! :msp_w00t:


----------



## NHlocal

Going back to finish up the two Pine take down I started last Saturday after some O/T at the shop('til 11am). Looks like the weather is going to co operate, partly sunny, light winds, mid 50's. Great working weather! :msp_w00t: 
Here's a short video the home owner put together of me topping the biggest leader on the first Pine.....

<iframe width="420" height="315" src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/ekXsYDp3Imw" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>


----------



## struggle

dropped four trees this evening for a repeat customer He has more works beyond this. It was on a farmstead so I dropped then he hauled them away (spruces) I will be back for the stumps. I did stumps for him last year but he didn't know I did trees as well as he was talking to someone else and they said call Shane:msp_w00t: He has more trees to take down as well. 

Just to our north 100 miles they were devastated by ice. I guess the tree damage is unreal. They will be busy for sometime to come up there. We missed the ice accumulation by one degree. It rained around two inches here and the temps held right at 33.4 degrees. 

Nice work Randy as always.


----------



## NHlocal

struggle said:


> dropped four trees this evening for a repeat customer He has more works beyond this. It was on a farmstead so I dropped then he hauled them away (spruces) I will be back for the stumps. I did stumps for him last year but he didn't know I did trees as well as he was talking to someone else and they said call Shane:msp_w00t: He has more trees to take down as well.
> 
> Just to our north 100 miles they were devastated by ice. I guess the tree damage is unreal. They will be busy for sometime to come up there. We missed the ice accumulation by one degree. It rained around two inches here and the temps held right at 33.4 degrees.
> 
> Nice work Randy as always.



Shane, 
good to hear you're getting those repeat customers, sounds like you're building a good reputation.  
Stay safe doing those take downs. :msp_thumbsup: 
Thanks, gonna be a challenge to finish off those two Pines tomorrow afternoon, looks like the weather is gonna clear off. If all go's well I'll get it done..... 
Time to get some sleep, 4am is coming fast.....:msp_ohmy:


----------



## NORMZILLA44

Hello gang! Been working Capitol stuff, and long hours. Working man may head for Boar country tommorrow, take the dogs out! Saw shop now carries the non ethanol gas for us, oh yeah! I guess helping fight the fight, is as important as enjoying the woods anymore. Have to preserve it my friends. Back to sawing soon, at work and for firewood here. Went to the saw shop and saw a 2100 on the floor, for service, man i love em, who would ever guess:cool2:


----------



## NHlocal

NORMZILLA44 said:


> Hello gang! Been working Capitol stuff, and long hours. Working man may head for Boar country tommorrow, take the dogs out! Saw shop now carries the non ethanol gas for us, oh yeah! I guess helping fight the fight, is as important as enjoying the woods anymore. Have to preserve it my friends. Back to sawing soon, at work and for firewood here. Went to the saw shop and saw a 2100 on the floor, for service, man i love em, who would ever guess:cool2:



Workin' man/Huntin' man, have a good day and be safe.....


----------



## struggle

Here is a couple of shots my wife took of a really fat squirrel in a tree today. I wished she would have taken on from further away as I had to climb this tree as there was a row of mature shrubs on one side, Ash on the other and a pine on the other open end so I felt it was best to section it out and all went fine. Didn't have to rope anything down which was a plus.

I have cut at well over 20 trees on this property, but the homeowners a little fickle at best so I didn't take anymore pictures. Guy has hired high-school kids to do the clean up which is fine by me. There is literally tonnage of trees. 

After they get the clean up done I will be back to do some grinding 

View attachment 290250

View attachment 290251

View attachment 290252


----------



## NHlocal

struggle said:


> Here is a couple of shots my wife took of a really fat squirrel in a tree today. I wished she would have taken on from further away as I had to climb this tree as there was a row of mature shrubs on one side, Ash on the other and a pine on the other open end so I felt it was best to section it out and all went fine. Didn't have to rope anything down which was a plus.
> 
> I have cut at well over 20 trees on this property, but the homeowners a little fickle at best so I didn't take anymore pictures. Guy has hired high-school kids to do the clean up which is fine by me. There is literally tonnage of trees.
> 
> After they get the clean up done I will be back to do some grinding
> 
> View attachment 290250
> 
> View attachment 290251
> 
> View attachment 290252



Shane,
looks like you're getting it done with what you have. Great action pics! :msp_thumbup: 
Do you spend a lot of time working from your spurs? The reason I ask is it looks like you are using either the "L" pads or the "T" pads with your spurs. My spurs came with the "L" pads and they got very painful very quickly. I invested in a set of aluminum "caddy pads" and they made a HUGE difference! I spent about 4 hours in my spurs yesterday. My shins got a little sore but not bad at all. Just a suggestion, if you're ever considering an upgrade. It really does make a big difference being "comfortable" while you're working.  
I was able to get one of those two Pines down yesterday. It was a good challenge being such a big tree and doing the take down myself. Had a tough time getting up into the tree but it came down alright(with a lot of work :hmm3grin2orange: ) without any injuries, damage to property/equipment. It'll be a while before I get the video done. Here's some pics......


----------



## Stihl n Wood

Sweet!! Looks like your pine job was a success!! I climbed today doing some pruning. Nothing special, but had a fun day. I have to climb Mon, Tues, weds on a glf course! Outta be fun getting hit with balls all darn day! Lol...well guys have w good night. I will try to get some pic of my golf course job up for you soon...Kris..


----------



## NHlocal

Stihl n Wood said:


> Sweet!! Looks like your pine job was a success!! I climbed today doing some pruning. Nothing special, but had a fun day. I have to climb Mon, Tues, weds on a glf course! Outta be fun getting hit with balls all darn day! Lol...well guys have w good night. I will try to get some pic of my golf course job up for you soon...Kris..



Kris, 
ayuh, a success so far. The first(most challenging)tree is down with little to no damage to the surrounding trees. The other tree will be easier for the most part(single stem, pretty straight, very slight lean toward the house)but has a much narrower "lane" through the tops of the surrounding trees to fall through. I've got a little wiggle room but I'll have to be pretty close to fit it without hitting/damaging the other trees. It's doable, lookin' forward to it.  
Lookin' forward to seeing those pics. opcorn:
Work safe. :msp_thumbsup:


----------



## struggle

Randy they are Lpads I guess. They are former lineman stuff (free to me). Not really the greatest setup, but it works. I haven't had any issues with pain though at all,but I've never been in them for four hours so that might change how I feel about them. My biggest issue is the spurs are shallow and for deep bark trees I really need a proper gear. I might just have to spring for the correct stuff soon. No that I have a couple more trees to climb in the future. 

When I started doing this work I told myself I didn't want to be working just to be buying equipment but something has to change if I want to get better at the climbing


----------



## NORMZILLA44

Great to see you guys, and awesome pictures! We did not get any pigs, but glad to be out in gods country with my best friends.


----------



## NHlocal

struggle said:


> Randy they are Lpads I guess. They are former lineman stuff (free to me). Not really the greatest setup, but it works. I haven't had any issues with pain though at all,but I've never been in them for four hours so that might change how I feel about them. My biggest issue is the spurs are shallow and for deep bark trees I really need a proper gear. I might just have to spring for the correct stuff soon. No that I have a couple more trees to climb in the future.
> 
> When I started doing this work I told myself I didn't want to be working just to be buying equipment but something has to change if I want to get better at the climbing



Shane,
it is very easy to spend a ridiculous amount of money on equipment. For me, on all the "big" purchases/investments I made in equipment, it came down to actually being able to do the work I was getting and do it safely. I kept getting more difficult jobs and couldn't do them(safely)with the stuff I had. You're in a whole different situation than I am, please don't take it as me telling you what you need to do when buying equipment. :redface: Just passing along my own experiences buying stuff and how it helped me progress. It will be a personal decision for you on every purchase/investment. Prioritize what you need. Definitely shop around, find out all you can, dig in and know exactly what it is you're getting. 
Sure hope that didn't come out wrong. Just passing along the little that I know to maybe be a little help to ya'. 



NORMZILLA44 said:


> Great to see you guys, and awesome pictures! We did not get any pigs, but glad to be out in gods country with my best friends.



Norm,
Great pics! :msp_thumbup: That's some beautiful country you're in. 
Time to get ready for work, make some coffee.....:msp_sleep: 
Have a safe week everyone. :msp_thumbsup:


----------



## struggle

Randy I never took your info on this the wrong way on the equipment. If that is what you mean. I need to upgrade I'm just trying to hold off on it for now. I know I need a better harness and longer spikes for the bigger bark trees such as cottonwood trees. My biggest fear is slipping and sliding down. Haven't happened yet though.


----------



## NHlocal

struggle said:


> Randy I never took your info on this the wrong way on the equipment. If that is what you mean. I need to upgrade I'm just trying to hold off on it for now. I know I need a better harness and longer spikes for the bigger bark trees such as cottonwood trees. My biggest fear is slipping and sliding down. Haven't happened yet though.



Good deal Shane. As I said, just passing along some of my own experiences. When I upgrade a piece of my equipment and it makes a big difference making my work easier/safer/faster, etc,etc, sometimes I get a little "over enthusiastic". Right away I'm thinking, why didn't I do this a long time ago?!?, then I remember, oh yeah, no money in the budget. :bang: If I was able to do it I would have all "the best" equipment RIGHT NOW for the work I'm doing. But, that ain't gonna happen. 
Glad to hear you're getting it done and sounds like you're getting the work.  Look forward to more of those "action pics".....:msp_w00t:


----------



## struggle

NHlocal said:


> Good deal Shane. As I said, just passing along some of my own experiences. When I upgrade a piece of my equipment and it makes a big difference making my work easier/safer/faster, etc,etc, sometimes I get a little "over enthusiastic". Right away I'm thinking, why didn't I do this a long time ago?!?, then I remember, oh yeah, no money in the budget. :bang: If I was able to do it I would have all "the best" equipment RIGHT NOW for the work I'm doing. But, that ain't gonna happen.
> Glad to hear you're getting it done and sounds like you're getting the work.  Look forward to more of those "action pics".....:msp_w00t:



The great thing is what I have except for the flip line has all been free to me. So when I do buy something it must be the right stuff. I have no problem buying quality stuff. I would rather make sure I have to only buy it once instead of going through an expensive learning process on what not to buy:msp_mellow:


----------



## cjtreeclimber

You guys have got some nice clear looking pics. With all the money I've spent on climbing and rigging gear I could have a nice big shiny power stroke diesel truck. I don't know if there will soon be an end for my lust of some of the latest gadgets like the spider jack 111 or those graphite geckos , or the tree motion saddle. That's almost two grand right there with the taxes. Maybe ill just wait till I have a few hundred bucks then sell my red geckos and buy the black ones! Got to be ways to up grade. Maybe the same with the spider jack . . .just sell some hardware and get that jaw dropping pricy thing too. Tree work has been slowing down for me lately; so, went out and got a couple of these View attachment 290548
2 self propelled honda mowers to trim grass. Maybe keep one in the van as it will help with the gas money; further more, keep me outside outside and exposed to people to pick up more tree jobs. 

I gave an estimate today too. I'm not really a tree huger or anything but . . . two nice trees on a corner lot this lady wanted them hacked down and the stump ground on a corner lot - leaving it bare ! I would not want some band of tree huggers to come out and hurass me cus this willow oak was a nice one. I offered a really good deal on crown reduction for both . . and to remove the straggler from under the other larger tree. [video=youtube;iDEjtHIhVLs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iDEjtHIhVLs[/video]

So . . .tomorrow I've got some more tree hack downs to start on either way lol


----------



## NHlocal

cjtreeclimber said:


> You guys have got some nice clear looking pics. With all the money I've spent on climbing and rigging gear I could have a nice big shiny power stroke diesel truck. I don't know if there will soon be an end for my lust of some of the latest gadgets like the spider jack 111 or those graphite geckos , or the tree motion saddle. That's almost two grand right there with the taxes. Maybe ill just wait till I have a few hundred bucks then sell my red geckos and buy the black ones! Got to be ways to up grade. Maybe the same with the spider jack . . .just sell some hardware and get that jaw dropping pricy thing too. Tree work has been slowing down for me lately; so, went out and got a couple of these View attachment 290548
> 2 self propelled honda mowers to trim grass. Maybe keep one in the van as it will help with the gas money; further more, keep me outside outside and exposed to people to pick up more tree jobs.
> 
> I gave an estimate today too. I'm not really a tree huger or anything but . . . two nice trees on a corner lot this lady wanted them hacked down and the stump ground on a corner lot - leaving it bare ! I would not want some band of tree huggers to come out and hurass me cus this willow oak was a nice one. I offered a really good deal on crown reduction for both . . and to remove the straggler from under the other larger tree. [video=youtube;iDEjtHIhVLs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iDEjtHIhVLs[/video]
> 
> So . . .tomorrow I've got some more tree hack downs to start on either way lol




Beautiful trees, good call to save 'em. :msp_thumbup:


----------



## struggle

I lost a nice tree job last year as I told the people I thought it was a not so good idea to remove the trees. Husband agreed with me but his wife didn't and went under him and had them cut down. Oh well.

Here is a a few photos of todays work for me. Nothing to technical at all. A mess yes. Will eb going back to get firewood out of this mess as well. 

View attachment 290778

View attachment 290779

View attachment 290780

View attachment 290781


I called the owner to come up and check out what I had done and what direction he wanted me to go for cutting stuff up more. He has a couple of trucks this style that he has restored and had painted. Salt of the earth kind of guy. Great person to work for and he is a return customer
View attachment 290782


----------



## struggle

Here's one more of his truck. 

For me this is about as American as it gets when you see a truck like this driving through a field on land this guy has farmed for untold years. A person has to look hard now days to find people like this now days. Just glad I get to work around some of them and for them.
View attachment 290783


----------



## Eccentric

struggle said:


> Here's one more of his truck.
> 
> For me this is about as American as it gets when you see a truck like this driving through a field on land this guy has farmed for untold years. A person has to look hard now days to find people like this now days. Just glad I get to work around some of them and for them.
> View attachment 290783



Have some "Salt of the Earth" rep my friend.


----------



## NORMZILLA44

Randy thanks we love this country, cjtreeclimber I agree love the clear pics too! Shane great to see u! Aaron=will be on the working man payroll, good size oak take down! Pictures to come!


----------



## NORMZILLA44

Eccentric said:


> Have some "Salt of the Earth" rep my friend.


 YEP!:msp_thumbup::msp_thumbsup:


----------



## NHlocal

struggle said:


> Here's one more of his truck.
> 
> For me this is about as American as it gets when you see a truck like this driving through a field on land this guy has farmed for untold years. A person has to look hard now days to find people like this now days. Just glad I get to work around some of them and for them.
> View attachment 290783



Shane,
I agree, a real pleasure to work with people like that. 
Looks like you're gonna be sweatin' out some of that salt workin' for him.....:hmm3grin2orange:



Eccentric said:


> Have some "Salt of the Earth" rep my friend.



:msp_thumbsup:



NORMZILLA44 said:


> Randy thanks we love this country, cjtreeclimber I agree love the clear pics too! Shane great to see u! Aaron=will be on the working man payroll, good size oak take down! Pictures to come!



PICS!!?!!
Lookin' forward to seeing them.....
The co worker I topped three Pines for asked me yesterday to come over and look at two more he wants topped. :biggrinbounce2:
Also yesterday, another co worker stopped me as I was going out the door at the end of the day and asked it I would look at a few trees he wants taken down.....being busy is AWESOME!!!  :msp_tongue:
Time to get ready for work, make some coffee.....:msp_sleep: 
Work safe. :msp_thumbsup:


----------



## NORMZILLA44

Between Aaron and me, should be plenty, and live feed Randy!


----------



## DarthTater

struggle said:


> Here's one more of his truck.
> 
> For me this is about as American as it gets when you see a truck like this driving through a field on land this guy has farmed for untold years. A person has to look hard now days to find people like this now days. Just glad I get to work around some of them and for them.
> View attachment 290783



Far to few folks like that anymore, a sad thing If you ask me.


----------



## NHlocal

NORMZILLA44 said:


> Between Aaron and me, should be plenty, and live feed Randy!



Lookin' forward to that Norm!  
I might be cutting tomorrow, depends on the weather and how fast it clears.....:dunno:
Time to get ready for work, make some coffee.....:msp_sleep:
Work safe this weekend. :msp_thumbsup:


----------



## NORMZILLA44

I agree with you Darth tater. Hey I have some houndsmen and women friends in Idaho!I am realxing drinking coffee, and getting ready to load up the arsenal.Oak takedown 101.


----------



## Eccentric

NORMZILLA44 said:


> I agree with you Darth tater. Hey I have some houndsmen and women friends in Idaho!I am realxing drinking coffee, and getting ready to load up the arsenal.Oak takedown 101.



I *wish* I had tonight off. Getting home from work at 0100 Saturday morning, then getting up to load saws in the truck and make the 10 minute drive to the job. Think I need to touch up the rakers on the SP-81 before I go too. Will see if I can take a couple hours VAC at the end of the shift.

Norm am I meeting you at the Rental Place or on the road where the job is? Text me the answer brother.


----------



## cjtreeclimber

NORMZILLA44 said:


> Randy thanks we love this country, cjtreeclimber I agree love the clear pics too! Shane great to see u! Aaron=will be on the working man payroll, good size oak take down! Pictures to come!



Yeah I just did a poplar take down. I'm going to try to put a vid together . . so I'll post it when its done
View attachment 291254


----------



## NHlocal

NORMZILLA44 said:


> I agree with you Darth tater. Hey I have some houndsmen and women friends in Idaho!I am realxing drinking coffee, and getting ready to load up the arsenal.Oak takedown 101.



Norm,
have a safe day tomorrow. Lookin' forward to some pics! opcorn: I've gotta load up gear tonight too, gonna finish that Pine take down job tomorrow after I get out from working O/T at the shop. Looking forward to finishing that one up.  Thinkin' about makin' a cup of coffee right now, this workin' man had a tough day workin' at the shop. Here's an updated video of my Hitch Hiker "hands free" climbing system. Not sure if I got it uploaded right, let me know if it don't play(right). It's a little longer than I wanted but, I put in some climbing/pruning. 

Work safe. :msp_thumbsup:

<iframe width="420" height="315" src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/iqwJ3r1qFf4" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>


----------



## NHlocal

cjtreeclimber said:


> Yeah I just did a poplar take down. I'm going to try to put a vid together . . so I'll post it when its done
> View attachment 291254



Nice pic, and big tree. :msp_thumbup: Wow! Are those apple blossoms in the foreground?, very nice. :msp_thumbsup:
Did you work the tree yourself? Do you have any ground crew?


----------



## NORMZILLA44

Very nice pic CJ! And tree I agree. Randy thanks my friend! Aaron good deal see you in the am!


----------



## struggle

We got snow again:msp_mad: I'm shut back down for a few days until the ground dries out some to get more stumps groundout. 

It is helping me get some stuff around the house done though. 

Some nice pictures showing up here. 

I did get called today to go bid a job so I will follow up on that tomorrow.


----------



## NHlocal

Just finished checking and packing gear, I really need to get to sleep. 4am is almost here. :msp_ohmy: 
Work safe. :msp_thumbsup:


----------



## cjtreeclimber

> Nice pic, and big tree. :msp_thumbup: Wow! Are those apple blossoms in the foreground?, very nice. :msp_thumbsup:
> Did you work the tree yourself? Do you have any ground crew?


 
Thanks NHlocal.

That is a blooming Bradford pare. We have a lot of those during the spring here. I did have one ground guy for the job.


----------



## cjtreeclimber

NHlocal said:


> Just finished checking and packing gear, I really need to get to sleep. 4am is almost here. :msp_ohmy:
> Work safe. :msp_thumbsup:



good luck . climb safe man. :msp_thumbup:


----------



## NHlocal

cjtreeclimber said:


> good luck . climb safe man. :msp_thumbup:



cjtreeclimber,
Thanks, should be a straight forward take down, limb and drop. Pics and video for sure. 



cjtreeclimber said:


> Thanks NHlocal.
> 
> That is a blooming Bradford pare. We have a lot of those during the spring here. I did have one ground guy for the job.




Bradford pare, that's a beautiful tree in blossom.  
Having someone on the ground who knows what they're doing makes a huge difference on any job. :msp_thumbup: 
Time to get ready for work, make some coffee.....:msp_sleep: 
Work safe. :msp_thumbsup:


----------



## Eccentric

Coffee and breakfast done. Off to load up and cut with Norm.


----------



## cjtreeclimber

Wake up, put a good dip in, crack a cold one. This ones done; although, I think I misnamed this tree in my vid

[video=youtube;MA3CGinCeLE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MA3CGinCeLE[/video]


----------



## NHlocal

That looked like a pretty big job, seemed to come down without too much trouble.  
On my way out the door to take down that other Pine. 
Work safe. :msp_thumbsup:


----------



## NHlocal

Went over and cut that 2nd Pine after I got out of work at 11am.  A good bit of work but, it came down without any problems, got it to fall exactly on line.  The home owner was VERY happy with the work(he paid me extra:msp_w00t
Almost forgot, on the way home I stopped to bid another job, GOT IT!!!!! 
OK, this working man is exhausted, time for sleep.....:msp_sleep: :big_smile:


----------



## NORMZILLA44

Nice pictures, and jobs u guys!! Well even with four of us we had our hands full, but impressed a few home owners today, to me it's not all the money. I really appreciate when we get compliments for our work, and if we can impress someone. We were in big wood today fellas, and feeling it tonight.


----------



## NORMZILLA44

More!


----------



## struggle

HEading out to fill a stump hole with dirt and hopefully get a couple others ground out before the rain starts again:msp_mad:

THe only days we seem to not get rain lately has been on Sundays


----------



## NHlocal

NORMZILLA44 said:


> Nice pictures, and jobs u guys!! Well even with four of us we had our hands full, but impressed a few home owners today, to me it's not all the money. I really appreciate when we get compliments for our work, and if we can impress someone. We were in big wood today fellas, and feeling it tonight.



Norm,
Wow, you got some hard work goin' on there. :msp_ohmy: Great pics! :msp_thumbup: 











struggle said:


> HEading out to fill a stump hole with dirt and hopefully get a couple others ground out before the rain starts again:msp_mad:
> 
> THe only days we seem to not get rain lately has been on Sundays



Shane, 
glad to hear you're able to get at least some work done. Hope the weather dries out soon for ya'.


----------



## NORMZILLA44

Thanks Randy, and we were sure glad to have Aaron on board this time. He was a big help. Shane good stuff I know the beat the rain feeling good luck buddy.


----------



## NHlocal

NORMZILLA44 said:


> Thanks Randy, and we were sure glad to have Aaron on board this time. He was a big help. Shane good stuff I know the beat the rain feeling good luck buddy.



Norm,
it's always good to have "good" help, someone who knows what to do and how to do it. Work always goes faster that way. :msp_thumbup: Glad to hear it went well.  
I've been working on getting these videos edited, I'll post 'em as soon as I get 'em done.  
Work safe this week. :msp_thumbsup: 


*.....tree #1.....*






*.....tree #2.....*


----------



## struggle

Randy with his helmet cam on (techy:msp_wink Videos are always great. I don't have the patience for it. 

I managed to grind out seven stumps today so I'm feeling good about that. Got one backfilled with dirt. I have to clean up two tomorrow if the weather holds out for me and backfill them.

Went over to a guys house to collect a check for some stump work I did for him and a guy across the street I ahve done other work for was out and talked to him and he said once I get some time he had a tree or two to take down at the farm and some stumps to grind

It seems to me just taking a few minutes to people you have done other work for to just say hi goes a long ways and often leads to other work. I like it a lot

I try not to get over anxious on getting work and spendy money I don't already have and in this type of work it often seem feast or famine so I proceed cautiously


----------



## NHlocal

struggle said:


> Randy with his helmet cam on (techy:msp_wink Videos are always great. I don't have the patience for it.
> 
> I managed to grind out seven stumps today so I'm feeling good about that. Got one backfilled with dirt. I have to clean up two tomorrow if the weather holds out for me and backfill them.
> 
> Went over to a guys house to collect a check for some stump work I did for him and a guy across the street I ahve done other work for was out and talked to him and he said once I get some time he had a tree or two to take down at the farm and some stumps to grind
> 
> It seems to me just taking a few minutes to people you have done other work for to just say hi goes a long ways and often leads to other work. I like it a lot
> 
> I try not to get over anxious on getting work and spendy money I don't already have and in this type of work it often seem feast or famine so I proceed cautiously



Shane,
I don't know about being a "techy", but you're absolutely right about needing patience. It can be VERY frustrating, but the benefit I get from being able to watching myself work is HUGE! Well worth the frustration I go through dealing with the "tech stuff". 

Developing a good relationship with the customer is extremely important. I've gotten repeat business and new customers from good customer relationships. I always take the time to say hello, not to "hit them up" for more work, just to be friendly. 

I admit it, I have "overstretched" myself on buying equipment(more than once). Pretty much every time it's equipment I need for a job or something that will make working a whole lot safer/easier. I always first give it a great amount of thought and do a whole lot of research before buying. So far it has worked out for me. I sure don't recommend it to anyone. 

Hope the weather holds for ya'. 

Work safe. :msp_thumbsup:


----------



## NORMZILLA44

NHlocal said:


> Norm,
> it's always good to have "good" help, someone who knows what to do and how to do it. Work always goes faster that way. :msp_thumbup: Glad to hear it went well.
> I've been working on getting these videos edited, I'll post 'em as soon as I get 'em done.
> Work safe this week. :msp_thumbsup:
> 
> 
> *.....tree #1.....*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *.....tree #2.....*


 Nice trees my friend! And technique! I agree with both you and Shane on spending wisely, and the customer service. We made about 350 each the other day, not a killing, could have been more. What was worth the days work, was when the customer and son came out shook our hands, and told us how impressed they with with our work. That means everything to me.


----------



## NHlocal

NORMZILLA44 said:


> Nice trees my friend! And technique! I agree with both you and Shane on spending wisely, and the customer service. We made about 350 each the other day, not a killing, could have been more. What was worth the days work, was when the customer and son came out shook our hands, and told us how impressed they with with our work. That means everything to me.



.....shaking hands with a satisfied customer, I love that..... :big_smile:

.....time to get some sleep.....:tire:


----------



## Eccentric

NORMZILLA44 said:


> Nice trees my friend! And technique! I agree with both you and Shane on spending wisely, and the customer service. We made about 350 each the other day, not a killing, could have been more. What was worth the days work, was when the customer and son came out shook our hands, and told us how impressed they with with our work. That means everything to me.



Yep. We had an audience for much of the time too. Funniest thing was seeing Ken high-tail it out of there when we pulled over that one big section of the canopy.


----------



## NORMZILLA44

Thanks Randy hope u are rested up. Aaron I wish I had a picture of that!


----------



## Eccentric

NORMZILLA44 said:


> Thanks Randy hope u are rested up. Aaron I wish I had a picture of that!



Wasn't possible...............Ken was movin' too fast.


----------



## NORMZILLA44

Too bad, that top coming out would have been a great picture, sorry we missed that one. Should have known better, and left the pro camera shots to you or me Aaron. Hey I know I am no pro camera man, but I won't run either


----------



## Eccentric

NORMZILLA44 said:


> Too bad, that top coming out would have been a great picture, sorry we missed that one. Should have known better, and left the pro camera shots to you or me Aaron. Hey I know I am no pro camera man, but I won't run either



If we'd been thinking.........I'll bet we could have asked that one fellow (customer's son) to shoot pics for us.


----------



## NHlocal

Eccentric said:


> Yep. We had an audience for much of the time too. Funniest thing was seeing Ken high-tail it out of there when we pulled over that one big section of the canopy.



Ayuh, 
the home owner was watching me, helping out a bit, doing stuff around the yard. I didn't realize his girlfriend and her sister were also watching. :msp_ohmy: The tree I dropped Saturday measured out to 96 feet. Because the home owner didn't want any damage to the surrounding trees I had to drop it into a VERY tight lane between the tops of two trees(I had to limb the whole tree to get it to fit). I could've topped it but, that would've been more work. :hmm3grin2orange: Ended up putting it exactly on gun. I couldn't have been happier. The sister said, "I am very impressed"..... , the home owner was also impressed he tipped me an extra $100. :msp_w00t: Here's a few pics I pulled off the video, not as good quality, but you get the idea.....


*.....speedline.....*





*.....the "wide open" gap to fit the tree through.....*








*.....perfectly on "gun".....*








.....still workin' on editing the video.....


----------



## NHlocal

Eccentric said:


> Wasn't possible...............Ken was movin' too fast.





NORMZILLA44 said:


> Too bad, that top coming out would have been a great picture, sorry we missed that one. Should have known better, and left the pro camera shots to you or me Aaron. Hey I know I am no pro camera man, but I won't run either



:hmm3grin2orange: :haha:



Eccentric said:


> If we'd been thinking.........I'll bet we could have asked that one fellow (customer's son) to shoot pics for us.



Hindsight is always 20/20.....:bang:


----------



## NORMZILLA44

Aaron that would have been a great idea! Randy awesome on the gunning I take pride inaccurate sights! Yep on hindsight!


----------



## struggle

Couple of things showed up today via the Brown Santa via Bailey's 

I have been using a homemade tether for my saw and though I would like this one. More than once I have went to let go of my saw and found it unlatched itself so this should help having a proper one.

First Silky product so I'm looking forward to use it as well which should be in about an hour or so as I have four pine trees to take down in an hour or so. 
View attachment 292197


----------



## Grqnbech

I had an easy job yesterday...
All I had to do was to climp up the tree an put a chain on it, climp down and cut it.... NICE


----------



## NHlocal

struggle said:


> Couple of things showed up today via the Brown Santa via Bailey's
> 
> I have been using a homemade tether for my saw and though I would like this one. More than once I have went to let go of my saw and found it unlatched itself so this should help having a proper one.
> 
> First Silky product so I'm looking forward to use it as well which should be in about an hour or so as I have four pine trees to take down in an hour or so.
> View attachment 292197



Shane,
I love Brown Santa!  
Nice score on the gear. Did you get the Sugoi on the Silky sale they just had? You'll like the leash, very similar to what I use.


----------



## struggle

Yes I got it on sale. And WOW is that thing SHARP I have three puncher holes in my thumb to show for it. Some of us have to learn the hard way I guess. I really like though as well the lanyard. I climbed four pines and topped them for removal. No pictures. maybe tomorrow. The home owner is taking care of the clean up. Once they get around the trunks cleaned up I will cut the trunks down. . 

Crane tree removal^= awesome DOubt I will ever have anywork that will require a crane but one never knows


----------



## NHlocal

struggle said:


> Yes I got it on sale. And WOW is that thing SHARP I have three puncher holes in my thumb to show for it. Some of us have to learn the hard way I guess. I really like though as well the lanyard. I climbed four pines and topped them for removal. No pictures. maybe tomorrow. The home owner is taking care of the clean up. Once they get around the trunks cleaned up I will cut the trunks down. .
> 
> Crane tree removal^= awesome DOubt I will ever have anywork that will require a crane but one never knows



I bet that Sugoi makes it easier to clean off branches and make room to work up in the tree.....


----------



## struggle

It sure do. The leg scabbard is clearly a must have item. I wasn't really sure which one I wanted as there are some many to chose from. I'm really happy with it so far. It is going to be another small item that will follow the how did I go so long with out one. Money well spent I think. 

Talking to a friend today that helped me on the ground with the pine trees thought he had a desender somewhere. Hope it is something I could use. I would really like to be able to desend from the pine trees. Going up is quick but going down seems to take more time and is just more work.


----------



## NHlocal

struggle said:


> It sure do. The leg scabbard is clearly a must have item. I wasn't really sure which one I wanted as there are some many to chose from. I'm really happy with it so far. It is going to be another small item that will follow the how did I go so long with out one. Money well spent I think.
> 
> Talking to a friend today that helped me on the ground with the pine trees thought he had a desender somewhere. Hope it is something I could use. I would really like to be able to desend from the pine trees. Going up is quick but going down seems to take more time and is just more work.



Shane, 
I'm not surprised at all to hear you say "money well spent", a great investment without a doubt!  My reaction was the same when I bought my Silky hand saw(Ibuki). 
Believe it or not I will still use a figure 8 for long descents out of trees. If you know how to use one, they are bare bones basic, bomb proof(again, IF you know how to use one), very easy to use, and very easy on your ropes. I think I got mine for $9.....? 
Hope your friend has something good for ya.  
Work safe. :msp_thumbsup:


----------



## struggle

My knowledge of rope cmimbing is almost non-existent so I have no idea on what you mean be figure eight. I'm down for learnign it though. It will force me to buy some rope though that will handle 260lb squirrel with some equipment on him.


----------



## NHlocal

struggle said:


> My knowledge of rope cmimbing is almost non-existent so I have no idea on what you mean be figure eight. I'm down for learnign it though. It will force me to buy some rope though that will handle 260lb squirrel with some equipment on him.



Shane, 
I'm finding out the more I learn, how very little I really know. 
I can definitely help you on some basics. Rope selection is almost unlimited. You can get ropes that'll hold 10 of you with gear. All depends on what you're gonna use it for and how much you wanna pay. The "figure eight" is a type of descender shaped like the #8. Here's a link to one.....Bailey's - AMP Large Figure 8 Descender<br>
you'll also need(should have)a carabiner rated for climbing. Again, your options are almost unlimited. Here's a link..... 
http://www.treestuff.com/store/catalog.asp?category_id=130&item=873
I'll try to post a pic "soon" and show you how I rig mine for descending.

Gotta get some sleep, 4am is coming fast.....:msp_sleep:


----------



## NORMZILLA44

struggle said:


> My knowledge of rope cmimbing is almost non-existent so I have no idea on what you mean be figure eight. I'm down for learnign it though. It will force me to buy some rope though that will handle 260lb squirrel with some equipment on him.


 I have yet to see this 260 lb squirell, i HEAR claims of, gotta be a worlds record!!! So you free climb Shane?


----------



## struggle

NORMZILLA44 said:


> I have yet to see this 260 lb squirell, i HEAR claims of, gotta be a worlds record!!! So you free climb Shane?



I use leg irons and a flip line. I climbed four trees yesterday (spruce) maybe 30' or a little more (topped them) and then one more today and today I was hurting as my legs and arms just aren't used to it. I would like to learn how to descend down though rather than spike down. It would save time and energy it seems. It takes a lot more energy for me going down than up for sure. Not sure why. Technique needs to improve I guess, but I think it has more to do with shear weight which is my own fault:msp_sneaky:

See if I learn to rope descend then I become a flying squirrel


----------



## NHlocal

struggle said:


> I use leg irons and a flip line. I climbed four trees yesterday (spruce) maybe 30' or a little more (topped them) and then one more today and today I was hurting as my legs and arms just aren't used to it. I would like to learn how to descend down though rather than spike down. It would save time and energy it seems. It takes a lot more energy for me going down than up for sure. Not sure why. Technique needs to improve I guess, but I think it has more to do with shear weight which is my own fault:msp_sneaky:
> 
> See if I learn to rope descend then I become a flying squirrel



Shane,
remember, when you start using rope to climb/descend you will need a climbing harness/saddle. Something to consider as you're thinking about doing more take downs. :msp_unsure: I will tell you this, do the digging and invest in a good one(if you get one). You'll never regret it, I guarantee it!  It will open up a whole new world of options as far as what you are able to do for tree work. Of course the immediate benefits will be your ability to descend out of the tree, and be more comfortable doing it. :msp_thumbup: I know it's a big investment but, if you really want the ability to do more tree work it will be one of those "why didn't I do this a long time ago" moments. That's the reason I "stretched" myself financially when I invested in my saddle. I wanted the ability to do more/harder take downs/tree work, I knew that without a good climbing saddle I couldn't. I have zero regrets. Hope that helps. :big_smile:


----------



## cjtreeclimber

man I've been gone for a while just work and sleep, work and sleep. Bid a job just to buck up a whole bunch of logs and pile them around property. a 1,500 job i decided to share with two other friends. Between all my five saws trying to keep them sharp and running myself in the ground im taking 2 days off and the next after that I'm going to trim grass for my friend using his zero turn with the beer holder. I also went to check out another huge willow oak in between two houses. they said the best estimate they got was 2,200 . . . I told them I think ill pass. right now maybe later ill get the ants in my pants to do something like that. OH YEEAH!! and I'm getting my old echo 550 EVL back soon. 

Cheers guys!


----------



## NORMZILLA44

Shane big boys like us are not meant to climb I guess LOL! Randy makes it look easy:msp_biggrin: CJtree I agree full day in itself getting five saws ready, that is what I run five of em.


----------



## NHlocal

cjtreeclimber said:


> man I've been gone for a while just work and sleep, work and sleep. Bid a job just to buck up a whole bunch of logs and pile them around property. a 1,500 job i decided to share with two other friends. Between all my five saws trying to keep them sharp and running myself in the ground im taking 2 days off and the next after that I'm going to trim grass for my friend using his zero turn with the beer holder. I also went to check out another huge willow oak in between two houses. they said the best estimate they got was 2,200 . . . I told them I think ill pass. right now maybe later ill get the ants in my pants to do something like that. OH YEEAH!! and I'm getting my old echo 550 EVL back soon.
> 
> Cheers guys!



I hear ya on the work, sleep, work, sleep, been pretty much out straight lately between full time plus O/T at the shop and working the trees on Saturday afternoon.  I do enjoy the work though. I'd rather be busy working than busy looking for work.  
Sometimes you gotta take a break, hope you're able to get rested up. My break is coming(sooner or later :hmm3grin2orange



NORMZILLA44 said:


> Shane big boys like us are not meant to climb I guess LOL! Randy makes it look easy:msp_biggrin: CJtree I agree full day in itself getting five saws ready, that is what I run five of em.


 
Norm, 
if I make it look easy that's a good thing I think, 'cause it sure ain't easy. I must be doing something right if what I'm doing looks easy.  Cuttin' this afternoon, might not have to climb today, may be able to set a pull rope with my throw line and pull over what I've got coming down.....we'll see. opcorn: 
Gotta get ready for work.....
Work safe. :msp_thumbsup:


----------



## NORMZILLA44

Randy little buddy, you do it right for sure, have a good day working gang! Headed out and about run the dogs, maybe go toward coast, and redwood country.


----------



## NORMZILLA44

Late one, got in about 1am, no game caught, but good hard running. Lounging around today and much coffee. At least we are back to cutting hard at work again right up my alley:cool2: Aaron we are on bloomfield road now 116 side.


----------



## Eccentric

NORMZILLA44 said:


> Late one, got in about 1am, no game caught, but good hard running. Lounging around today and much coffee. At least we are back to cutting hard at work again right up my alley:cool2: *Aaron we are on bloomfield road now 116 side.*



Working? Where are you right now? I may be heading out to gas up (hate doing that before work on Monday) in a few minutes.


----------



## Jan-Sietze

*Tree of neighbor demolished ...*


----------



## NHlocal

NORMZILLA44 said:


> Randy little buddy, you do it right for sure, have a good day working gang! Headed out and about run the dogs, maybe go toward coast, and redwood country.



Norm,
hey thanks, I appreciate that, but only if I "earn" it. :hmm3grin2orange: 



NORMZILLA44 said:


> Late one, got in about 1am, no game caught, but good hard running. Lounging around today and much coffee. At least we are back to cutting hard at work again right up my alley, Aaron we are on bloomfield road now 116 side.



COFFEE?!? Glad you had a good day out. Rest up and make a FRESH cup of coffee.  
I did a job yesterday that was "a bit" different than the usual take downs I do. Another co worker of mine had "a tree"(Poplar) he wanted me to look at, it was dying and leaning towards the house. To make a long story short, I wasn't at all "excited" to climb it to take it down and he had plenty of room to flop it over so I decided that's what I would do. He wanted all the trees gone anyway so I cut several smaller trees to clear a lane to fell it in. Tied it off, put some tension in the rope, made the cuts, and pulled it over. Did I mention there were power lines nearby.....? All went well. Pulled the tree over and it behaved exactly as I hoped it would. He also had several small Elms that were dead that needed to be taken down. You guessed it, one was leaning over the power lines. :msp_scared: I used my throwline a few times yesterday to set a pull rope, worked out great. But I had to be VERY careful using the throwline for the Elm over the power lines, they make me very nervous. There were 3 small trees growing together in that group. I set the pull rope around all 3, put some tension in the rope, made the cuts, and pulled them over. Same situation with a group of trees over closer to the house. A dead Elm right in the middle of 4 Red Maples. No way to climb it 'cause the Elm was quite a bit taller than the Maples it was in, and they all had "a good bit" of lean towards the house. I was able to cut one separately and push it over myself( only about 6"-8" DBH). I did have to climb this time to set the pull rope, there was no way I could get the throwline around the 4 remaining trees where I wanted it. Again, used the same process. Tied (running bowline) about 20 feet up, put some tension on the rope, make the cuts, and pull 'em over. Once again they fell exactly as I planned(hoped). It was a good day. But I did make a big mess. I'm going back tomorrow after work to finish the "cleanup". 
While I was cleaning up the neighbor and his son came over and started talking. Now what do you suppose they wanted to talk about??? You guessed it! They asked if I'd quote a price to take down a large Pine they have in their yard. I gave him a bid and he said he'll give me a call(I won't hold my breath but hey, you never know, he seems to really want the tree down). 
Here's a few pics.....

*.....before.....*











*.....after taking down the "lane trees" and the Poplar.....*










*.....after all trees are down, oh boy, I made a mess.....*







This was the first time I took down more than one tree at the same time. It saved me a HUGE amount of work! You can be sure I'll be doing it again. 
Been having some trouble getting the "Two Pine Take Down" videos done, I'll post 'em as soon as I get 'em done. 
Have a safe week everyone!


----------



## NORMZILLA44

Great pictures Jan-sietz! And welcome! Aaron no was meaning where we have been working county project wise, sorry man. Maybe I did not word it well, we are on bloomfield road.


----------



## Ronaldo

I really enjoy the stories and pictures you post! Netherlands and New Hampshire represented.
Randy, sounds like more business may be coming your way. Good, quality work will usually get you more work.

Ron


----------



## Eccentric

NORMZILLA44 said:


> Great pictures Jan-sietz! And welcome! Aaron no was meaning where we have been working county project wise, sorry man. Maybe I did not word it well, we are on bloomfield road.



Will you be there tomorrow?


----------



## NHlocal

Ronaldo said:


> I really enjoy the stories and pictures you post! Netherlands and New Hampshire represented.
> Randy, sounds like more business may be coming your way. Good, quality work will usually get you more work.
> 
> Ron



Ronaldo,
Thanks!
Ayuh, good quality work is what I'm always striving to do. I also enjoy establishing a good relationship with the customer. Put those two things to work and you'll almost always get a call/request for more work.  I don't think I mentioned the man I topped off three Pines for a month or so ago wants me to top off two more. I went and looked at what he wanted done after work Friday. I gave him a bid and he accepted.  Being busy working is so much better than being busy looking for work! I'm going back to that job I started Saturday to finish up, another 2 or 3 hours should be more than enough.  Oh, and on the next street over a man I gave a bid on a large Silver Maple take down a year ago( he never really got back to me with a definite yes or no)asked me to stop by and look at another tree(or two, dead/dying)he needs taken down. More business coming my way??? I sure hope so.....:bringit: 
Thanks again! 
Work safe. :msp_thumbsup:


----------



## NORMZILLA44

I agree Ron, and great to see you. Aaron yes I believe so. So bring 395:msp_biggrin:?


----------



## Eccentric

NORMZILLA44 said:


> I agree Ron, and great to see you. Aaron yes I believe so. So bring 395:msp_biggrin:?



Crap just saw this now. I'll try to swing by you just in case you brought the saw. Hope you don't have the bar on it so I can put the powerhead in the truck while I'm at work. Otherwise............I'll have to sneak out and remove the bar shortly after the shift starts.


----------



## NHlocal

Another day done and I made it home safe.  After I got home from work today I packed gear, changed, and headed over to finish the job I started Saturday. All done! :biggrinbounce2: The home owner works 2nd shift so I won't see him 'til tomorrow to find out if he is happy with the work. I put in a solid 4 hours on it today. Took a few pics, turned out pretty good I think. 

*This is how I left it Saturday.....*





*.....chunkin' down the wood.....*






*.....had to stand in the stream that ran through the property to cut this one.....*






*.....this is how I left it today.....*






*.....and I finished off the day pruning some branches on a Silver Maple that the Poplar swatted when it fell.*







Have a safe week everyone! :msp_thumbsup:


----------



## NHlocal

Finally got a video, but it's not mine. :redface: This is a video the home owner took, came out pretty good. Has some highlights of both take downs. I did get some help from the home owner but it was just me doing the work, it was a good challenge. :bringit: I like the jobs that make me have to really think, that challenge me and push the limits of my skill. That way I'm forced to think it through to make sure I do it safe.  Feel free to comment and or criticize, I appreciate any and all of it. 
Thanks. 
Work safe. :msp_thumbsup:

<iframe width="560" height="315" src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/AvarKT6-ooc" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>


----------



## Eccentric

The Working Man was smiling when we parted ways yesterday. Norm was carrying his 395XP back to the truck after I drilled and tapped it for two larger starter cover screws (6mm in place of the stock 5mm). Bottom two were stripped out by a prior owner of the saw. A minor thing, but it was bugging my friend Norm quite a bit. 

Norm brought the saw to my house yesterday morning and I dropped it off where he was working a couple hours later.......on _my_ way to work. Also had time to install the HD filter elbow on my 272XP to go with the HD filter that Norm brought me. Thanks buddy!


----------



## NORMZILLA44

Randy just saw your other two work sites, and posts, love it buddy! Yep power makes us real nervous too! Done the multiple falling at same time, a couple times, it is pretty cool and useful as you now know! Great stuff Randy! Aaron made my day buddy, so happy it is right thanks to you, and your work is that of a machinist thanks so much


----------



## NHlocal

NORMZILLA44 said:


> Randy just saw your other two work sites, and posts, love it buddy! Yep power makes us real nervous too! Done the multiple falling at same time, a couple times, it is pretty cool and useful as you now know! Great stuff Randy! Aaron made my day buddy, so happy it is right thanks to you, and your work is that of a machinist thanks so much



Norm,
Ayuh, don't like to take any chances at all with power lines. :msp_ohmy: The multiple felling is for sure near the top of the list in my "bag of tricks". It really did save me a whole bunch of time and work!  I love learning new stuff. :msp_thumbup: 
Glad to hear your saw is back to full working condition. Great to have friends with those skills! :msp_thumbup:
I'll be topping two more pines this Saturday afternoon, lookin' forward to that..... 
Time to get ready for work, make coffee.....:msp_sleep: 
Work safe. :msp_thumbsup:


----------



## struggle

Haven't been on this thread in a bit. I'm still battling weather to get stump grinding jobs done. Had some welding done on the grinder today. The swing cylinder mount was egged out and had it corrected today and then did some stumps late in the day. It works much better as it won't swing unintentionally or bounce now. 

I also ordered a new grinding wheel as well. I had really hoped to hold off longer but it just needs to be replaced. It should make for a big improvement as the new style will have lees drag on the machine. I am getting it from a site sponsor here. 

I have plenty of work to keep me busy for a while. No pictures though at this time.

Everyone else I see here is staying busy


----------



## struggle

The stump grinder earned its keep today boys:hmm3grin2orange:

I ground out at one home a record 56 stumps ranging from 4" up to 29"

I have been at the controls since 9:15 until 6:15. 

This dog is tired.


----------



## NHlocal

struggle said:


> The stump grinder earned its keep today boys:hmm3grin2orange:
> 
> I ground out at one home a record 56 stumps ranging from 4" up to 29"
> 
> I have been at the controls since 9:15 until 6:15.
> 
> This dog is tired.



Way to go Shane!  Glad to hear recent repairs were put to the test, and to good use, today. I'm sure you're gonna be feelin' it tomorrow.....:hmm3grin2orange: Get some sleep, you done a good day's work. :msp_thumbup:

After I work O/T at the shop tomorrow 'til 11am I'll come home and change/pack gear as fast as I can. Then I'm on my way to top off two more pines for the home owner that had me top three of his pines about 6 weeks ago. :msp_w00t: I love being loaded up with work, but it will be nice when I can stop to "take a breath" (soon).  

Finally got one of the "Two Pine Take Down" videos done. I did it backwards, got the #2 video done first (it was the easiest). Been having some "technical difficulties" with the first video(computers don't like me). Take a look and feel free to throw any comment and or criticism at me. I appreciate any and all of it. Thanks! 
Work safe. :msp_thumbsup:

P.S Watch it in 720p, it makes a huge difference!

<iframe width="420" height="315" src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/wvJRh4bfJe0" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>


----------



## NORMZILLA44

Aaron, other filter is here, and in my truck, what are u up too tommorow? Shane great to see you my friend. 56 is crazy! I think most we ever did was 17-18 or more, and that was enough for me, luckily Parmeter does not mind running, the grinders. Not my favorite thing, but I can and will do it Randy nice view on the vid buddy, great work as always! The working man lounged around all day, been hard cutting at work, pollan, dust, sweat heat. Then yesterday went to see my neighboor, and well had a few drinks, then ended up going to the casino, and now they do kariokie, and yes I don't know how to spell it! Anyway, several crown royals later, well I was on the down low today:msp_rolleyes::msp_w00t:


----------



## Eccentric

NORMZILLA44 said:


> Aaron, other filter is here, and in my truck, what are u up too tommorow? Shane great to see you my friend. 56 is crazy! I think most we ever did was 17-18 or more, and that was enough for me, luckily Parmeter does not mind running, the grinders. Not my favorite thing, but I can and will do it Randy nice view on the vid buddy, great work as always! The working man lounged around all day, been hard cutting at work, pollan, dust, sweat heat. Then yesterday went to see my neighboor, and well had a few drinks, then ended up going to the casino, and now they do kariokie, and yes I don't know how to spell it! Anyway, several crown royals later, well I was on the down low today:msp_rolleyes::msp_w00t:



Probably workin' on saws and cuttin' grass. I can't picture you singing in a K bar Norm. Would take a LOT of bourbon to get me to do that. I'd probably get in a bar fight first...


----------



## NHlocal

Guys, the only singin' I'm gonna be doin' is with the chainsaw! :hmm3grin2orange: Of course it's only the chainsaw that will be singin', maybe I'll hum.....:msp_tongue: I'm cuttin' this afternoon for sure, video also.....
Time to get ready for work, make some coffee.....:msp_sleep:
Have a safe weekend. :msp_thumbsup:


----------



## NORMZILLA44

Eccentric said:


> Probably workin' on saws and cuttin' grass. I can't picture you singing in a K bar Norm. Would take a LOT of bourbon to get me to do that. I'd probably get in a bar fight first...


 Yep! Same here!


----------



## NORMZILLA44

Eccentric said:


> Probably workin' on saws and cuttin' grass. I can't picture you singing in a K bar Norm. Would take a LOT of bourbon to get me to do that. I'd probably get in a bar fight first...


 Randy that is a good kind of singing! oops, multi quote, what is the purpose for that? and it was accidental, was responding to you Aaron then Randy.


----------



## NHlocal

Norm,
finally settling in after a very challenging day. O/T at the shop 'til 11am then home to pack gear and go top two pines. Topped them both safely, but I'm exhausted. :msp_sleep: Got video, I'll post it as soon as I'm able. This workin' man is completely worn out.....time to get some sleep.


----------



## NORMZILLA44

rest up my good friend. Sounds like you earned your money today buddy, sounds like a job well done..


----------



## NHlocal

NORMZILLA44 said:


> rest up my good friend. Sounds like you earned your money today buddy, sounds like a job well done..




Thanks Norm, 
Ayuh, it went well. Was harder than I first thought it would be but, came down safe. The home owner is very happy, he paid me a little extra.  Got a good night's sleep, but sore today.....comes with the territory. :bringit:


----------



## NORMZILLA44

Good deal buddy, man resting felt good on me this weekend, and it's over way to quick. Hope some more jobs do come our way though soon, liking my 395 now with the oregon reduced weight bar.


----------



## NHlocal

OK, finally got the first part of the video done on the Two Pine Take Down, Tree #1. 
It is a bit of a sloppy take down, but it all came down safe. :msp_thumbup: 
Time for bed, 4am is coming fast.....:msp_sleep:

<iframe width="420" height="315" src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/-NRaGXNUETQ" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>


----------



## NHlocal

OK, here's part 2 of that video, as I said, a bit sloppy. For sure there are things I can improve on.....but it did all come down safe. 

<iframe width="420" height="315" src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/HAEsGrXDRBs" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>


----------



## NHlocal

Here's some pics I pulled off the video I took this past Saturday of the two pines I topped. The quality of the pics off the video isn't as good but you get the idea.....


----------



## NHlocal

Hey guys! 
pretty quiet in here.....hope everyone is safe. :msp_thumbup: 
Topped a couple pines last Saturday, got the video finished and uploaded. Take a look, comment/criticize, I appreciate any and all of it.  
Work safe. :msp_thumbsup:

<iframe width="420" height="315" src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/2ru8PEurePk" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>


----------



## NORMZILLA44

Great stuff Randy, love the one topping shot! Hope all is well my friends, and may have a lead on some more tree work I hope! Sorry I have been off, my computer is dead. I borrowed Jeanne's tonight.


----------



## struggle

Randy I need to take some time and watch all your videos you recently posted.

Quick rant funny story I guess , but sad in the end to as well.

For a guy I climbed and cut down five pine trees that were against a guywire between two poles. I told the owner under the assumption he would have me grind out the stumps I would do a way better deal on dropping the trees as he was to clean up the trees. So I did that and then he decided he would rent a grinder and do the stumps himself. You know the ones with the like five horse motor on them all manual swing. 

I forwarned him I don't discourge people from trying to do stuff on thier own but that he was in for being schooled on how stump grinders work and the speed at which they work. Today a nieghbor came by and told me he was out grinding his stumps. He only got through maybe two of them at best as far as I can tell. HE was also going to do one stump at his brother in-laws as well and when I drove by that house (on my street) his stump was still there as well. It would have taken me several hours to grind out the stumps with my machine with a 35hp engine so I think the homeowner got owned today by the rental grinder he though was going to save hime some coin

It was going to cost him $145 for the rental not to mention he had to get it and return it and fuel it and use it so in the end if he only got it for one day and got only a couple of stumps done he still has six more to go that it looks like he didn't get done. So in the end he paid possibly $100 per stump for the two he got ground out which is half of what I was going to charge him to do all the stumps. 

I so wish I could have actually went up there to watch him run the machine , but I just couldn't as that would not have been to professional to rub it into his face. So I will rant here. I'm just glad I have plenty of work as of now:msp_smile:


----------



## NHlocal

NORMZILLA44 said:


> Great stuff Randy, love the one topping shot! Hope all is well my friends, and may have a lead on some more tree work I hope! Sorry I have been off, my computer is dead. I borrowed Jeanne's tonight.



Thanks Norm, good to hear from you again. Sorry to hear your computer is dead. 
Hope you're able to get that tree work lined up! :msp_thumbup:



struggle said:


> Randy I need to take some time and watch all your videos you recently posted.
> 
> Quick rant funny story I guess , but sad in the end to as well.
> 
> For a guy I climbed and cut down five pine trees that were against a guywire between two poles. I told the owner under the assumption he would have me grind out the stumps I would do a way better deal on dropping the trees as he was to clean up the trees. So I did that and then he decided he would rent a grinder and do the stumps himself. You know the ones with the like five horse motor on them all manual swing.
> 
> I forwarned him I don't discourge people from trying to do stuff on thier own but that he was in for being schooled on how stump grinders work and the speed at which they work. Today a nieghbor came by and told me he was out grinding his stumps. He only got through maybe two of them at best as far as I can tell. HE was also going to do one stump at his brother in-laws as well and when I drove by that house (on my street) his stump was still there as well. It would have taken me several hours to grind out the stumps with my machine with a 35hp engine so I think the homeowner got owned today by the rental grinder he though was going to save hime some coin
> 
> It was going to cost him $145 for the rental not to mention he had to get it and return it and fuel it and use it so in the end if he only got it for one day and got only a couple of stumps done he still has six more to go that it looks like he didn't get done. So in the end he paid possibly $100 per stump for the two he got ground out which is half of what I was going to charge him to do all the stumps.
> 
> I so wish I could have actually went up there to watch him run the machine , but I just couldn't as that would not have been to professional to rub it into his face. So I will rant here. I'm just glad I have plenty of work as of now:msp_smile:



Shane, 
good to hear from you again.  Glad to hear you're busy. :msp_thumbup: 
Some people will go to any length to save a few dollars. I rented one of those "under powered, fully manual" stump grinders last summer and ground out a stump for a customer. I believe I was very fortunate to get the job done within the "rental time" and actually put about $50 in my pocket. I think that may have been the hardest $50 I've ever earned. I would've loved to watched that guy running that grinder. :hmm3grin2orange: 
No problem ranting here Shane, we'll all laugh about it with ya'! :msp_lol:
Thanks for the chuckle this morning.....time to get ready for work, make some coffee.....:msp_sleep:


----------



## Eccentric

NORMZILLA44 said:


> Great stuff Randy, love the one topping shot! Hope all is well my friends, *and may have a lead on some more tree work I hope!* Sorry I have been off, my computer is dead. I borrowed Jeanne's tonight.



Ready to go boss.opcorn:


----------



## cjtreeclimber

Randy, 
Good stuff. You just gave me two new things I didn't think of. Stacking those peaces of limbs on one side of that top to get it to go the way you want it; also, that zip line method you did. Did you set that zip line off the top of the tree before you went up? Did you bring those other slings on your way up and simply hook the limbs on your way up as you cut them? I've Got to try that one. 
I didn't see any ground guys did you use one?


What I've been up to today:

I went out to register my business name so that I can open me a business account. I got it under the name ' Vigilant Tree & Landscape Service' ; however, now my banker tells me that I need to set it up as an L.L.C. wrather than a Sole P. I haven't much Patience for all the technical stuff that I have to do, and I sure ain't working for half the money by working for someone else! I Also have to think about buying the license for the Tree work; and, with that I'd much more apt to get those better paying jobs out here.


----------



## NHlocal

cjtreeclimber said:


> Randy,
> Good stuff. You just gave me two new things I didn't think of. Stacking those peaces of limbs on one side of that top to get it to go the way you want it; also, that zip line method you did. Did you set that zip line off the top of the tree before you went up? Did you bring those other slings on your way up and simply hook the limbs on your way up as you cut them? I've Got to try that one.
> I didn't see any ground guys did you use one?
> 
> 
> What I've been up to today:
> 
> I went out to register my business name so that I can open me a business account. I got it under the name ' Vigilant Tree & Landscape Service' ; however, now my banker tells me that I need to set it up as an L.L.C. wrather than a Sole P. I haven't much Patience for all the technical stuff that I have to do, and I sure ain't working for half the money by working for someone else! I Also have to think about buying the license for the Tree work; and, with that I'd much more apt to get those better paying jobs out here.



Thanks,
Got both of those "tools" from the "Working Climber" DVD's. I've used both many times and they've got me out of some "tight" :hmm3grin2orange: spots. What I mean by that is to answer your other question, no, no ground man. The home owner helped "a bit", but it was pretty much just me. :msp_smile: The home owner took care of all the cleanup.  With the "speed line" that you asked about, I'll climb with my spurs and "cut and chuck" limbs as far up the tree as I can get, when the limbs get too big I'll climb high enough to tie the "speed line" out of my way but close enough to hook limbs on. And yes, I'll carry a bunch of nylon loop runners up with me(love those things, so many uses :msp_thumbupwith 'biners clipped on. Then just girth hitch the loop runner onto the limb, clip onto the "speed line", cut the limb, and let it run down the "speed line". It's an awesome way to get big limbs down safe if you're working close to a house or something that you don't want limbs bouncing into and causing damage. There are a bunch of good videos on YouTube, search "speed line", that should work. 

Hope you get through all that red tape in a hurry.....

Time to get ready for work, make some coffee.....:msp_sleep:

Work safe. :msp_thumbsup:


----------



## NORMZILLA44

Shane, seen and dealt with a few cheap skates before. At least one put his own tree trhough his power line:biggrin: One called me back after some carpenters he hired with a skill saw, and extension ladder, could not take down a pine over his house. I told him the only reason I would come out, is to show him what professionals can do. Randy yeah computer has been down, so have been off the air, shopping for a new one. Aaron thanks so much for yesterday buddy! The working men had to cut hard, and fast, and a ton of it. For a few of our hunting spots, one of the land owners, brought a chipper, figured they would start at 11am he said. Well sorry the working man says 8! Jesus and me went after it, then Aaron came, and we were glad to see him big help buddy! It was a great day clearing the easment road.:msp_thumbup:


----------



## Eccentric

*No 'working' pics this time....*














But here are a couple old Redwood stumps (with springboard notches) that are next to an access road that we cleared brush and trees from yesterday. You're welcome Norm. Was glad to help Jesus with his access road. Good honest work and good food (and some beverages) afterwards. Wish I could have gotten there earlier. Getting to sleep after 3AM the 'night' before doesn't help...


----------



## struggle

update the guy got about half the stumps sort of ground out and called me back to finish the bigger ones:msp_tongue: 

I was surprised he called me back to do it after I warned him but he is rather young and often I think the average person would think well of course the guy with the grinder is going to say it is difficult to do with a rental. He found out how difficult it was. 

Rained out for tomorrow it looks for grinding


----------



## NHlocal

struggle said:


> update the guy got about half the stumps sort of ground out and called me back to finish the bigger ones:msp_tongue:
> 
> I was surprised he called me back to do it after I warned him but he is rather young and often I think the average person would think well of course the guy with the grinder is going to say it is difficult to do with a rental. He found out how difficult it was.
> 
> Rained out for tomorrow it looks for grinding



Shane, 
you should've told him to call me. :hmm3grin2orange: 
I did it to know what it takes to grind out a stump and I can give a customer an honest answer from my own experience. 
I have complete respect for what you do Shane, it's hard work plain and simple. Anyone who thinks it ain't just don't have a clue. :msp_tongue: 
Glad to hear the man called you back(after swallowing his pride :hmm3grin2orangeto finish the job and do it right. Hopefully he watched you work and now has a much greater respect for the work you do. :msp_thumbup:


----------



## struggle

The guy is sort of giving me the run around on payment for the stumps now, so I'm starting to get a little upset about this):

ON another note I did a couple of stumps today and that went well. Have some work lined up down the road and got back to the guys place a while back that I cut a bunch of trees down in the little valley. This owner just turned 80 years young and he pulled every tree out with at least a 50' chain he did all by himself. He pulled stuff all afternoon and in the morning while myself and a friend cut them up for firewood to load on the trailers. Still have more to do tomorrow at this site to finish up. I'm keeping three logs to try and mill. The wood is all ash. 

I'm dragging at this point. Have a small tree job tomorrow and then back to finish up the firewood stuff.

The good thing though is our temps were in the 60s today which made for nice working conditions unlike the 106 we hit last week.


----------



## NHlocal

Shane,
you've got some good lookin' logs there, how you gonna mill 'em? You have a project at your house planned? :msp_thumbup: 
Good to hear your keeping busy, hope the weather continues to go in your favor for your work.  
Sounds like that man is a real worker.  He has my respect for sure. 

Don't know if I posted pics before on this gear I'm having custom spliced, the man sent me an update. He finished one piece of gear last week, he started on the second piece today. Similar to what you can buy called a pulley saver, but custom(stronger, better, less money ) 

Here's the first one(for rigging duties).....









Here's the beginning of the second one(for climbing duties).....


----------



## struggle

I want to make side boards for the trailer but also would like to make a deck table for here at home as my son some time ago hit our glass top one in the winter and it shattered:msp_sad:

It is tough keeping up with the 80 year old guy. He told me he take a five hour energy everyday. I think he is on a hidden IV of the stuff.

Like the new gear


----------



## NHlocal

Shane, 
that Ash should work pretty good for that, hope to see some pics!


He just sent me more pics, here's a couple more. He does excellent work..... :msp_thumbsup:
He has one more splice to do and he'll be done with both. :msp_w00t:


----------



## struggle

how much weight can that handle? Does it accept any shockload?


----------



## NHlocal

struggle said:


> how much weight can that handle? Does it accept any shockload?



Shane,
on the rigging gear(the all yellow one)I'll double check, but I believe the "weakest link" is rated at over 10,000lbs, which would give you a 10:1 SWL(safe working limit) of 1000lbs. 

The climbing "pulley saver" that he's finishing up now is "a bit" below that, maybe around 7000lbs.....? I'll double check.


----------



## NHlocal

NHlocal said:


> Shane,
> on the rigging gear(the all yellow one)I'll double check, but I believe the "weakest link" is rated at over 10,000lbs, which would give you a 10:1 SWL(safe working limit) of 1000lbs.
> 
> The climbing "pulley saver" that he's finishing up now is "a bit" below that, maybe around 7000lbs.....? I'll double check.



Shane,
with rigging gear, using a 5:1 SWL(safe working limit)is O.K., so the rigging gear I'm getting will have an SWL of 2000lbs. 
With the climbing gear I'm getting the "weakest link" is rated 5000lbs, so it has a 10:1 SWL of 500lbs. More than enough to 
hold me and the rest of my gear..... :hmm3grin2orange:
For a "fancy" adjustable friction saver it'll be more than enough.....


----------



## Brian13

Hello all, been awhile since I have posted. Looks like everybody has been busy, and I have been as well. Havnt been doing a whole lot of climbing lately, with the exception of one large sprawling oak. That tree really showed me I still have a long way to go on technique. Had the day off today and spent it working in the back yard. Getting ready to till the sand/weeds so I can put down some grass seed. In part of my prep I had a stump to take out, and it horrible LOL. It was in the corner of the fence with a power pole in front of it. And if that wernt enough it had a fence post in the middle of it. I cut it as low as I could a few years ago and gave up on it lol. Most of it was rotten, but not all of it. After a few hours of beating on it with a mattock its gone. Ready to till up the yard tomorrow now. Hope everybody has a good memorial day weekend!!


----------



## NHlocal

Brian13 said:


> Hello all, been awhile since I have posted. Looks like everybody has been busy, and I have been as well. Havnt been doing a whole lot of climbing lately, with the exception of one large sprawling oak. That tree really showed me I still have a long way to go on technique. Had the day off today and spent it working in the back yard. Getting ready to till the sand/weeds so I can put down some grass seed. In part of my prep I had a stump to take out, and it horrible LOL. It was in the corner of the fence with a power pole in front of it. And if that wernt enough it had a fence post in the middle of it. I cut it as low as I could a few years ago and gave up on it lol. Most of it was rotten, but not all of it. After a few hours of beating on it with a mattock its gone. Ready to till up the yard tomorrow now. Hope everybody has a good memorial day weekend!!



Brian!, 
it has been a while. Ayuh, been busy. Good to hear you've been busy, glad to hear you're still healthy. :msp_thumbup:
Don't get discouraged about technique, takes a lot of "tree time" for it to be natural and smooth. I got humbled on that "Two Pine Take Down, Tree #1". Always room to improve, and I know I've got LOTS OF ROOM for improvement.....:hmm3grin2orange: 
Good to hear from you again.  Don't be a stranger.


----------



## NHlocal

*I can splice!!!*

As if I wasn't busy enough, I must be thinkin' I need more to do. :hmm3grin2orange: 
I'm learning to splice, my first project is a ring and ring friction saver. I used 10mm 
OP cord, plenty strong, just happened to have some laying around and thought I'd put it 
to some good use. The rings are ISC rated for 25kn, more than enough for what I need. 
Here's a few pics, let me know what you think about this working man's work.....


----------



## NHlocal

*Memorial Day.....*

Hey guys/gals, 
couldn't find a thread on it, and I didn't really want to start one. Maybe the title I put on it will get some recognition. 
Please take time remember those who paid the ultimate price with their lives to give all of us the freedom to do whatever 
it is we chose to do, today or any day. Please honor them and their families with at least a thought of thanks for their sacrifice. 
Ayuh, I'm a flag waver(proud American).....

*In case you thought it was national BBQ day.....*


----------



## TLSF150

Nice thread and Happy memorial day to everyone..

Heres a few pics off my phone..

First off is me in the chip truck going to another job





The rest of these are just random pictures from jobs I have on my phone..


----------



## TLSF150

Couple more


----------



## NHlocal

TLSF150,
welcome to Arboristsite, my names Randy. 
You got some great looking pictures there.....:msp_thumbup:


----------



## TLSF150

Thanks.. Now that I know about this thread ill be sure to start taking more pictures


----------



## NORMZILLA44

Tlsf150 welcome my friend, and outstanding pictures!! Randy great to see u, and love the memorial post my friend I agree! Laptop coming soon, and I will be regular here again! Ran with the dogs friday, and it was the best of three, 2 boars out of three in the freezer, and we all were wasted, got in bed at 3 am saturday, then woke up at 8, to cut on one of the ranches, brush and tree, road clearing, day belonged to the 288xp! Last two days resting up, dogs too. And got some firewood to go pickup soon, from our cutting.


----------



## NHlocal

NORMZILLA44 said:


> Tlsf150 welcome my friend, and outstanding pictures!! Randy great to see u, and love the memorial post my friend I agree! Laptop coming soon, and I will be regular here again! Ran with the dogs friday, and it was the best of three, 2 boars out of three in the freezer, and we all were wasted, got in bed at 3 am saturday, then woke up at 8, to cut on one of the ranches, brush and tree, road clearing, day belonged to the 288xp! Last two days resting up, dogs too. And got some firewood to go pickup soon, from our cutting.



Norm, 
good to hear from ya' again! Sounds like a great day out with the dogs, glad to hear it.  
Rest up before you get that firewood. :msp_wink: 
Speaking of firewood, believe it or not we had snow falling here the night before last, and yes I burned some 
wood in the stove..... :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Brian13

Happy Memorial Day!! Spent my day running a tiller, got the whole back yard turned up. Dirty, dirty work lol. Hope everybody had a great Memorial Day.


----------



## NHlocal

Brian13 said:


> Happy Memorial Day!! Spent my day running a tiller, got the whole back yard turned up. Dirty, dirty work lol. Hope everybody had a great Memorial Day.



Always more to do eh Brian? :msp_tongue: 
Happy Memorial Day! :msp_thumbup:


----------



## Ronaldo

Thanks for the Memorial Day post, Randy.
A great reminder of what should be on everyones minds.

Ron


----------



## NORMZILLA44

What up gang! Randy thanks great day indeed! Ron I agree great memorial day post and reminder. Looking at my firewood pile reminds me I gotta get cracking! Looked at a possible job the other day, but been slow so far.


----------



## NHlocal

NORMZILLA44 said:


> What up gang! Randy thanks great day indeed! Ron I agree great memorial day post and reminder. Looking at my firewood pile reminds me I gotta get cracking! Looked at a possible job the other day, but been slow so far.



Ayuh,
been slow for the past couple weeks, but the break has been nice. :msp_thumbup: 
Went and looked at a possible take down yesterday after work, "a bit of challenge" if 
the home owner decides he wants me to do it. :msp_ohmy: Here's a couple pics.....


----------



## Stihl n Wood

Lookin like a good challenge there. From the pics im assuming that's his service drop and cable lines? Working around wires is never too fun!! But as long as there not hot lines, like primary hot I mean!! Service drops are pretty forgiving. Its the hot wires you gotta look out for!! I been Sooooooo busy I don't know which ways up! But just dropping in to say hello guys!View attachment 298086


----------



## Ronaldo

Randy, I would say that is a bit of a challenge. How do you work that close and in amongst the wires? Just gotta be super careful?
Stihl In Wood, glad to hear you been busy----its better than looking for work and not finding it! Big tree you are standing by in your pic, does it need to come down?

Ron


----------



## NHlocal

Stihl n Wood, 
Ayuh, that's exactly what it is. The home owner would like it down but doesn't "have the ability/tools" to do it 
himself. Loves the tree, but hates having his lines up against it. Because the lines are so close/up against the 
tree it should be easier to get it down safely. Talking with other tree workers that have worked around "service 
drops", they are saying the same as you, should be no problem. :msp_thumbup: Just don't drop any wood on top 
of the lines..... :msp_scared: :hmm3grin2orange:
By the way, nice pic, you takin' it down? opcorn:

Ronaldo,
to answer your question, as long as I don't cut through the wires or drop wood on top of 'em, :msp_unsure:
I won't have any problems.


----------



## NORMZILLA44

I agree with Stihln wood, looks like a good challenge Randy. And I know your upp to it buddy! How we all doing gang great to see ya!


----------



## NHlocal

I love a good challenge , most of all when it impresses the home owner..... :hmm3grin2orange: 
Time to get ready for work, make some coffee..... :msp_sleep:


----------



## struggle

Hey guys I dropped some trees today. The one pictured looks to be very solid and I will try to mill boards out of the trunk as there are two sections that are pretty straight. I have my mind set on trying to build a new dinette table down the road. The trees you see in the back ground I dropped as well. They were all linden and all quite big. Homeowner has a skid loader with a grapple so he will haul the stuff to a burn pile. They are doing some remodeling to the house so that is why the ash tree is going. 

I have to go back and grind out all the stumps and it will be a large inch count as one stump measure in length just over 8' . I will get a picture of that one.

I have been struggling to keep up as now that my kids are out of school I go back to my primary job of taking care of them when wifey is at work. So no as soon as she gets home I run out the door to get stumps or trees done until dark. It is becoming a little overwhelming with compounding that with all the rain we have been getting.


That is the 880 on the tree with a 41" bar


----------



## NORMZILLA44

I agree buddy, that's what it is all about. Ahh much needed just rest relax, and BBQ this weekend. Hoping some jobs come soon though, and may start cutting firewood next weekend though.


----------



## NORMZILLA44

Just saw your post Shane, great pics, outstanding tree buddy! Good one.


----------



## struggle

Randy on those wires is that a service to a home? Around my parts we can get the power company to take them down but maybe that is not a an option for your situation. 

Looks very challenging:msp_scared:

Norm if I could have gotten more pictures I would have. In all I cut down seven trees and bucked them all up to be removed. It would have made for some good pictures but homeowner was watching me very closely so I passed on taking to many pictures. 

At the end my arms were cramping so bad I could hardly hold the saw. I would say I was pushing into the danger area of being t physically tired to go on. I would have liked to flush cut all the stumps there but I was just to tired at that point. I did get the trees all on the ground though so that goal was made


----------



## NHlocal

Shane, 
way to go, good job getting all those trees down. :msp_thumbup: 
You're absolutely right, when your arms start cramping up like that your body is tellin' you something, 
it's quittin' time. Glad to hear everything went well for ya'.  
Here's a video I took Saturday afternoon of friction saver installation, nothin' fancy. The friction saver 
is one I made/spliced about a week ago..... 
Time to get ready for work, make some coffee..... :msp_sleep: 

<iframe width="420" height="315" src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/te-FCGZiDVw" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>

P.S. Yes Shane, it's a service drop to the house, I "should" be able to work around it.....


----------



## Brian13

That looks like it will be an interesting job Randy. Looks like it may be a good one for a speed line.


----------



## NHlocal

Brian13 said:


> That looks like it will be an interesting job Randy. Looks like it may be a good one for a speed line.



Brian, 
need to get the OK from the home owner, when/if he says go I'll commit to a "plan A" and have "plan B,C,D,etc" ready to go. :msp_thumbup: Because the wire is up against the tree it should be no problem to cut the top out and easily have it drop clear of the wires. :msp_thumbup: I'm sure I'll have to do some trimming to make sure the weight of the top is where I want it.  
I hope I get it, never had a job this close to wires. :msp_ohmy:


----------



## NORMZILLA44

struggle said:


> Randy on those wires is that a service to a home? Around my parts we can get the power company to take them down but maybe that is not a an option for your situation.
> 
> Looks very challenging:msp_scared:
> 
> Norm if I could have gotten more pictures I would have. In all I cut down seven trees and bucked them all up to be removed. It would have made for some good pictures but homeowner was watching me very closely so I passed on taking to many pictures.
> 
> At the end my arms were cramping so bad I could hardly hold the saw. I would say I was pushing into the danger area of being t physically tired to go on. I would have liked to flush cut all the stumps there but I was just to tired at that point. I did get the trees all on the ground though so that goal was made


 Good deal on the pics I understand. Also understand the being pushed physicaly, and to the point to far. Been there it's hard reaching down and digging deep, and still come up short. Brian that's a good idea on speed lines, never used one and always forget about them, great call.


----------



## Stihl n Wood

Yeah that was a monster black walnut I did a few weeks ago. Crane work of course. That's me cutting the second to last pick in the pictures and my buddy standing near it before we started. The butt weighed out 7800 lbs on the last pick!! It was a long day! It was like a bull pine. Started off straight and turned into five huge leaders. The biggest walnut I've done.


----------



## NHlocal

Stihl n Wood said:


> Yeah that was a monster black walnut I did a few weeks ago. Crane work of course. That's me cutting the second to last pick in the pictures and my buddy standing near it before we started. The butt weighed out 7800 lbs on the last pick!! It was a long day! It was like a bull pine. Started off straight and turned into five huge leaders. The biggest walnut I've done.



Didn't know we had Black Walnut up here like that, that is impressive. 
Anyone keeping any of the wood for "projects", I'd think there'd be some money in all that Walnut.....? :msp_w00t:


----------



## NORMZILLA44

Stihlnwood I agree monster indeed, messed with a few good takedowns here. And heavy like u mention, even heavier than our live Oak if I remember right. Very heavy! We still have quite a few black walnut trees. Randy there is a place here, Calico hardwoods, they make rifle stocks from walnut here.


----------



## NORMZILLA44

I Am in need to get to some cutting, yes I need firewood, but man I want to run my saws. Therapy I guess.


----------



## NHlocal

I'm with ya' Norm, been a while since I was out cuttin'.  
Been learning to splice the last couple of weeks, here's a picture of a ring/ring friction saver I 
made a week or two ago..... 

Trying to learn/understand how the whipping/lock stitching is done so I can finish it up and use it. :msp_thumbup:


----------



## NORMZILLA44

That is a real fine art Randy, not to many are great at. Always thought of trying to learn myself.


----------



## NHlocal

NORMZILLA44 said:


> That is a real fine art Randy, not to many are great at. Always thought of trying to learn myself.



It'll save me money(it already has )'cause it's gear I'm gonna need/put to good use. :msp_thumbup: 
Not that it's easy, but it's not near as hard as I thought it would be.


----------



## NORMZILLA44

Good to hear it buddy, that you are getting the swing of it. Was at one of the ranches today, road and tractor work. Sizeing up some trees to take down also, a few dead firs, and oaks. Decent firs=Timber! As in coming down!


----------



## NHlocal

NORMZILLA44 said:


> Good to hear it buddy, that you are getting the swing of it. Was at one of the ranches today, road and tractor work. Sizeing up some trees to take down also, a few dead firs, and oaks. Decent firs=Timber! As in coming down!



Norm, 
I'm learnin' slowly. Here's a few pics of what I've done(so far). 
I have one end of rope whip/lock stitch, a ring/ring eye splice with whip/lock stitch, 
and an end to end splice with whip/lock stitch. 

Gonna see pics of those take downs? :msp_drool:


----------



## Ronaldo

Those splices and wraps look very PROfessional, Randy. I am not sure what exactly they are designed to do, but it looks nice and neat.

Ron


----------



## NHlocal

Ronaldo said:


> Those splices and wraps look very PROfessional, Randy. I am not sure what exactly they are designed to do, but it looks nice and neat.
> 
> Ron



Thanks Ron,
I've just started learning to splice but, I'm VERY particular(some people say I'm a perfectionist :msp_rolleyes 
about how I do my work. 

The fat orange rope is my double braid bull rope that I had to repair with an "end to end" splice 'cause 
I hit it with my chainsaw on my last tree job. 

The one with the two rings is a "ring/ring friction saver" that is used as a false crotch or a redirect for my climb line. 
I spliced the eye on each end with the ring. 

The green rope is my lighter duty double braid bull rope. The cover was fraying badly on the end so I whip/lock stitched 
the end to keep it from unraveling. 

Right now I'm kinda just going through the motions of it all, it'll take me a while to really understand it.....:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## NORMZILLA44

I agree with Ron Randy, very professional! Hope I have some new tree work pics for u soon!


----------



## Brian13

Wow Randy, that splicing looks really good. Would love to learn how, but not sure I would trust my work LOL. Did my first side job since I started working for somebody. Decent size oak, 20"+ DBH, and leaned way over. No pics, was just me and the HO, but everything went pretty good. Cut some of the top out to clear another tree and then dropped it. Feels like summer is already here though, still cramping up a little bit. Have more work to do there and I will try to get some pics next time:msp_biggrin:.


----------



## NORMZILLA44

Hey Brian great to see u!! Randy I hope soon, and always on the pics, mandatory right?:msp_rolleyes:


----------



## NHlocal

Brian13 said:


> Wow Randy, that splicing looks really good. Would love to learn how, but not sure I would trust my work LOL. Did my first side job since I started working for somebody. Decent size oak, 20"+ DBH, and leaned way over. No pics, was just me and the HO, but everything went pretty good. Cut some of the top out to clear another tree and then dropped it. Feels like summer is already here though, still cramping up a little bit. Have more work to do there and I will try to get some pics next time:msp_biggrin:.



Brian,
good to hear from ya'. Thanks, I'm happy with the way they came out for sure! 
Good to hear that take down went well, if you get pics post 'em up..... :msp_w00t: 

Work safe. :msp_thumbsup:


----------



## NHlocal

NORMZILLA44 said:


> Hey Brian great to see u!! Randy I hope soon, and always on the pics, mandatory right?:msp_rolleyes:



You got it!!!
opcorn: :msp_thumbup:


----------



## Brian13

Topped and dropped a pine today. My boss took a time lapse video, didnt come out well but you get the basic idea. Was rotten at the stump. Had large open cavities on both sides that went all the way through. When I was cutting it up it came apart into two separate pieces. The tree was basically sitting on two pillars of good wood. Kind of nerve racking lol. It all went well though. 


[video=youtube_share;XXRWRuMwni0]http://youtu.be/XXRWRuMwni0[/video]


----------



## NHlocal

Brian, 
good to hear it went well, the time lapse is a bit hard to make out. 
Got another one under your belt, a little more experience to draw from. :msp_thumbup: 
Work safe. :msp_thumbsup:


----------



## MontanaJack

*Well I Work and I Have a few Chainsaws...*

We heat exclusively with wood so we cut wood... Its a Family Affair, My wife is next inline for a new saw...


----------



## NORMZILLA44

Very nice Brian! Randy yep I need to get on them pics, soon to be cutting. Montana Jack welcome my friend. I have family everywhere on that map in Montana, my mom was born and raised there. Havre. Then family in Libby, Kalispell, butte, great falls, Helena, and many more. Love the big sky country!


----------



## NHlocal

Not trying to derail the thread or anything but, to all you Dads out there..... 
Happy Father's Day! :big_smile:


----------



## Stihl n Wood

Happy farthers day to all you too! My two boys made me some neat things at school and pre-school. Other than that I got myself a early farthers present, hahaha I did up a order from Sherrill Tree. New edge saddle, flipline and rock exotica adjuster, kask helmet and smoked visor. And my favorite arborwear asender pants! !! Sooooo comfortable!!! If you guys by one thing buy a pair! Expensive but worth every dime...well happy climbing guys!!!


----------



## NHlocal

Stihl n Wood said:


> Happy farthers day to all you too! My two boys made me some neat things at school and pre-school. Other than that I got myself a early farthers present, hahaha I did up a order from Sherrill Tree. New edge saddle, flipline and rock exotica adjuster, kask helmet and smoked visor. And my favorite arborwear asender pants! !! Sooooo comfortable!!! If you guys by one thing buy a pair! Expensive but worth every dime...well happy climbing guys!!!



That's what I call a Father's Day present!!! Sounds like you got a whole new setup, NICE!


----------



## Stihl n Wood

Oh yeah, pretty much new set..my weaver cougar has had its times..I bought it back in 07-08 whenever it came out anyways. My old helmet is the vertex best, unvented. That's why I got a new one. My thought is to keep one set up for rainy days and sticky pines. And one for hardwoods and sunny days. I spend a lot of time in my gear so its gotta be comfortable. You guys know that game! Oh I now lookin back spelt fathers day wrong. ..lol...its gotta be the working 6-7 days a week lately...lol...


----------



## NHlocal

Stihl n Wood said:


> Oh yeah, pretty much new set..my weaver cougar has had its times..I bought it back in 07-08 whenever it came out anyways. My old helmet is the vertex best, unvented. That's why I got a new one. My thought is to keep one set up for rainy days and sticky pines. And one for hardwoods and sunny days. I spend a lot of time in my gear so its gotta be comfortable. You guys know that game! Oh I now lookin back spelt fathers day wrong. ..lol...its gotta be the working 6-7 days a week lately...lol...



Hey, it's New Hampsha' spellin' right! :hmm3grin2orange: 
My "old" helmet is a vertex best. Great helmet, but anything over 50[SUP]o[/SUP] and I'm drippin' sweat! :msp_thumbdn:
I just got me one of those vertex vented, couldn't really afford it but, couldn't resist for the price. 
Also, I have the Edge saddle, the original. Great saddle!


----------



## Brian13

Happy fathers day to all as well. I am spending mine at work:msp_mad:, but what are ya gonna do. Wasnt for fathers day, but with some money I made taking a tree down for a friend I ordered some Blue Moon rope and a friction saver from Wespur.


----------



## NHlocal

Brian13 said:


> Happy fathers day to all as well. I am spending mine at work:msp_mad:, but what are ya gonna do. Wasnt for fathers day, but with some money I made taking a tree down for a friend I ordered some Blue Moon rope and a friction saver from Wespur.



Happy Father's day Brian! 
More new gear!!! :msp_w00t: You gotta love that! :biggrinbounce2:


----------



## Brian13

Thanks, happy fathers day to you to. More gear is always cool lol, but I have a lot more to go to. Need new pads for the spikes real soon and that wont be cheap. Always looking at something lol.


----------



## NHlocal

Brian13 said:


> Thanks, happy fathers day to you to. More gear is always cool lol, but I have a lot more to go to. Need new pads for the spikes real soon and that wont be cheap. Always looking at something lol.



Ayuh, 
can never have enough gear.....:hmm3grin2orange: 
Sooooo, lookin' at new pads? Which ones are you thinkin' about? :dunno:


----------



## Brian13

Either the Big Buck or the Big Buck with Velcro. My boss is telling me to get the Velcro but I am not so sure on that, he says that they are worth the extra money but I can get two of the regulars for the price of the Velcro. I need pads soon, they are coming apart, and I would like to get some rigging stuff soon as well.


----------



## Rounder

Nice Brian, hope all's well - Sam


----------



## Brian13

Hey Sam, hope all is well with you!! They still keeping you busy out there?


----------



## NORMZILLA44

Rounder said:


> Nice Brian, hope all's well - Sam


 Great to see you old friend! The working man on this end was up 24 hours straight, driving to fresno. 5 hours each way Friday night. Outdoor sportsman coalition of ca, who is working all the anti stuff in Ca. Partners and family too us! Was a great dinner, and got to meet many I have been friends with some time, over the net. Great people. Then got home at 545 to see the sunrise, and go to bed till 10am, get up load my gear and dogs, and took a few from our group, one came from Idaho for the dinner. We got a 300 pound phantom with just under 4 inch tusks. Now I am whooped, and taking next two days off.


----------



## Rounder

Brian13 said:


> Hey Sam, hope all is well with you!! They still keeping you busy out there?



Yeah, quit the big high ball yarder outfit, and went back to work for some guys I used to work with. Smaller deal, little logging jobs, thinning, etc. Just trying to give fire season a shot and hopefully make some coin on that whole deal.

Good luck with the arborist gig, looks like you're doing damn good - Sam


----------



## Rounder

NORMZILLA44 said:


> Great to see you old friend! The working man on this end was up 24 hours straight, driving to fresno. 5 hours each way Friday night. Outdoor sportsman coalition of ca, who is working all the anti stuff in Ca. Partners and family too us! Was a great dinner, and got to meet many I have been friends with some time, over the net. Great people. Then got home at 545 to see the sunrise, and go to bed till 10am, get up load my gear and dogs, and took a few from our group, one came from Idaho for the dinner. We got a 300 pound phantom with just under 4 inch tusks. Now I am whooped, and taking next two days off.



Sounds like good times Norm. We lost our GSP, and adopted a 1yr old Plott Hound. I turned her into a squirrel treeing machine over break-up. Those hounds are fun.

Take care pard - Sam


----------



## NORMZILLA44

Sam sorry about your GSp so hard to lose them. Great to hear of the Plott, and squirrel hunting. And going back to work for guy's you did before, sometimes smaller is better I think..


----------



## Brian13

Rounder said:


> Yeah, quit the big high ball yarder outfit, and went back to work for some guys I used to work with. Smaller deal, little logging jobs, thinning, etc. Just trying to give fire season a shot and hopefully make some coin on that whole deal.
> 
> Good luck with the arborist gig, looks like you're doing damn good - Sam



Thanks, I have come a long way but have a long way to go. Hope moving back to the smaller outfit works out well. And are you trying to fire line falling? If so please try to get some pics! I have nothing but respect for those guys! Thats some tough work. Really wanted to get certified to go out west for for fire deployment, but cant just leave at a moments notice now. Good luck!


----------



## Rounder

Brian13 said:


> Thanks, I have come a long way but have a long way to go. Hope moving back to the smaller outfit works out well. And are you trying to fire line falling? If so please try to get some pics! I have nothing but respect for those guys! Thats some tough work. Really wanted to get certified to go out west for for fire deployment, but cant just leave at a moments notice now. Good luck!



It's more like vacation.....but yeah, I'll take some pics if I get a call.

Take care - Sam


----------



## struggle

Hey guys been busy and haven't followed up lately. Here is a little stump I will be grinding hopefully by this weekend.







I used the customers truck to pull it to make sure it was cut clean and it was

The stump is just over eight feet long and over four feet wide if not five as I cut around it both side with a 41" bar


----------



## NHlocal

Shane, 
good to hear you've been busy. :msp_thumbup: 
That is a really big chunk of wood! :msp_ohmy: Will you be able to get any pics when you grind it? 
Thanks for the update and the pics. :msp_smile:
How you doin' with your tree climbin'/take down skills? Feeling any more comfortable/confident? :msp_smile:
Just wonderin'..... 

Work safe. :msp_thumbsup:


----------



## struggle

Not climbed much at all. I have been a very bad steward of my weight and that is a huge issue with climbing. I need to drop lbs to get better at it for sure. I will post some pictures if I think about it after I get it ground out. 

I have been stuck between to jobs one the tree/stump wrok and the other stay at home dad and the later takes priorty so now I have to turn some big work down if I can't get to it in a timely manner, better for both sides to not be waiting for something that isn't going to happen. I never turn down stump jobs though:msp_w00t:


----------



## struggle

here is a picture of before and after on a 58" stump I did this afternoon. 

I did get a new grinding wheel for the machine from New River a site sponsor. Very nice work they do and the wheel works great and is super smooth. Works way better than the old one. New River had to work with me on it as my grinder is so old they had to modify the wheel slightly as the mount flange was a little different but once it arrived it bolted right up with no issues


----------



## NHlocal

Been headed the wrong way myself with my weight. This week I've really committed to get headed back down, so far so good.  Hope it works out with your Dad, that can be quite a challenge. 
That's great the wheel is working out for ya', I know you had been talking about it for a while. :msp_thumbup:
Time to get ready for work, make some coffee..... :msp_sleep: 
Work safe. :msp_thumbsup:


----------



## NORMZILLA44

Very impressive, that stump was one big slab of wood! Howdy all, be doing some cutting after the 30th. Westside, you Game Aaron?


----------



## NHlocal

Norm, 
Good to hear you'll be cuttin', try to get some pics.  
Started a take down today. A declining Ash on my Church property. It was becoming a hazard, 
starting to drop limbs. :msp_sad: Unfortunately we got rained out. Gonna have to try to finish it 
sometime next week. :msp_thumbup: Got some pics.....


----------



## struggle

Nice pictures


----------



## struggle

Here is a poor video of the stump grinder working on the eight foot stump


[video=youtube_share;cNcZEa3UXEw]http://youtu.be/cNcZEa3UXEw[/video]


----------



## NHlocal

Looked pretty good to me Shane. :msp_thumbup: 
That "old" machine is lookin' hungry chewing through that stump. How long did that end up takin' ya'? :msp_confused:
Looks like that new wheel is workin' mighty fine! (and smoooooth )


----------



## struggle

I would say an hour and half to get through it. Not as fast as a 30K machine could do it but in a reasonable fashion for me.


----------



## NHlocal

Nice job Shane. :msp_thumbup:


----------



## Ronaldo

Nice video, Shane. Huge stump! I have never seen a grinder in operation and did not realize that it is a bit of a time consuming job.
Thanks for posting.
Looks very nice when you are done.:msp_smile:

Ron


----------



## Stihl n Wood

Just be careful!!! You may of heard of the recent death involving a stump grinder right in Rochester NH. URBAN TREE. 43 year old man was killed when he somehow got hit by it. Sad story. I hate to hear of tree related deaths. But it keeps me always thinking about every move I make day to day! You can never be to safe!! Safety is number one!!!


----------



## NHlocal

Stihl n Wood said:


> Just be careful!!! You may of heard of the recent death involving a stump grinder right in Rochester NH. URBAN TREE. 43 year old man was killed when he somehow got hit by it. Sad story. I hate to hear of tree related deaths. But it keeps me always thinking about every move I make day to day! You can never be to safe!! Safety is number one!!!



Ayuh, 
I agree 1000%! I didn't hear the details, but safety has to be #1 EVERY TIME!!! That's what makes this work so dangerous, if something goes wrong it could be your life. I've said it before but I'll continue to say it, I have a wife and son that expect me to come home every time. It's safety or nothing for me, I work safe or I don't work.


----------



## struggle

Ronaldo said:


> Nice video, Shane. Huge stump! I have never seen a grinder in operation and did not realize that it is a bit of a time consuming job.
> Thanks for posting.
> Looks very nice when you are done.:msp_smile:
> 
> Ron



The newer stump grinders are much faster than mine. I think mine is something like 30 years old but so far has been quite low operating cost due to the simplicty of how it works. Mine ony has a 35hp engine on it while the larger ones run can run diesels with upwards of 80hp. Don't see that in my future as I want to put money in the bank not in Vermeers pocket right now



Stihl n Wood said:


> Just be careful!!! You may of heard of the recent death involving a stump grinder right in Rochester NH. URBAN TREE. 43 year old man was killed when he somehow got hit by it. Sad story. I hate to hear of tree related deaths. But it keeps me always thinking about every move I make day to day! You can never be to safe!! Safety is number one!!!



I can't imagine how that could happen other than maybe raking or clearing chips out from under the machine and getting pulled under it:msp_confused:

The newer machines can be remote control which mine is not but anything is possible, sad none the less


----------



## NORMZILLA44

Stihl n Wood said:


> Just be careful!!! You may of heard of the recent death involving a stump grinder right in Rochester NH. URBAN TREE. 43 year old man was killed when he somehow got hit by it. Sad story. I hate to hear of tree related deaths. But it keeps me always thinking about every move I make day to day! You can never be to safe!! Safety is number one!!!


 Real sad to hear as well my friend. Awhile back, a guy was standing on visquine, and got sucked under a ride on trencher. Real sad and we all new him, just so many hazards, with what we do, agreed never be to careful. What up fellas, great to see u, we start cutting one ranch next weekend, sorry been out we have been working the legislature, 108 bills. Ah the liberals. Working anti gun, hunting, fishing and land closure stuff.


----------



## struggle

THis week has been a doozey:msp_mellow: For almost two months I have been putting a job off of taking down three trees that were ravaged two years ago from a storm that hit my home town. Today was the day to get them done as tomorrow will be 30 mph winds. Yesterday they were callign for 30% rain and this morning it went to 60%. I went to pick up a 50' tow behind boom but it started raining on the way in so I went to get some breakfast and see if it let up. It did so, so on my way to get the boom a kid ran into the back of the tahoe at a stop sign Did a claim with his insurance company over the phone on the site. Minor damage to my vehicle thankfully. Most likely will need rear bumper cover. No sheet metal damage.

Once at the job site I spent the next several hours in the rain cutting down two large trees (maples) Then on to the front pin oak (every bit of 70-80' tall) in the front lawn between two homes. Thinned it out and removed limbs over the neighbor home with no a stick hitting the roof which I was very happy about. Sorry but no pictures as the home owners I'm having a tough time getting a read on. Went to put the boom down to move it out of the way and the batteries died:bang: Should have plugged it in when going to lunch. I was able to get in the cradle just not the out riggers up until letting it charge. Tomorrow I will start the clean up. Cracked a very old sidewalk in front of the home. I told the owner when I bid the job it was very possible it might happen and it did. It is not bad enough to require any repair though. 

Claim adjuster did call me later in the day. Will call him tomorrow to see if that can get settled up. 

All in all it was still a good day. Lots of clean up tomorrow but it will be cooler at least. I still find being up in that boom fully extend out 50' nerve racking:msp_mellow: 

I also signed a contract with a local company to cut a rather large amount of spruce trees and pines that are dying off at an hourly rate plus my regular stump grinding rate. I have to drop the tree (large lot minimal structure issues and then they have their summer help do the clean up which is AOK with me. 

Hope everyone is stay safe and busy


----------



## NHlocal

Norm,
good to hear from ya' again. Glad to hear you're still "fighting the good fight".  
Hope to see some pics if you're able, when you cut, if not that's okay too.  
Have a good weekend young fella..... :msp_thumbup:
Work safe. :msp_thumbsup:



Shane, 
that does sound like a doozey of a day you had.  
Sounds like it's all workin' out for ya', pretty much. Good to hear you're busy, hopefully it'll stay dry. :msp_unsure: 
I've never been up in a boom before, not sure if I'd like it or not. If I'm tied into a tree with my ropes and harness 
I have no problem at all, I think a boom would be different. :msp_scared:
Have a safe weekend! :msp_thumbsup:


----------



## NORMZILLA44

Shane, sorry buddy, man we all get those days. Makes u wonder why you got out of bed sometimes eh! Randy thanks buddy great to see u!


----------



## struggle

Randy my comfort level on spikes on a straight trunk I feel very comfortable. fully extended boom up 50' not so much. It to me is very nerve bending as you are at the mercy of the machines stability which can change dramatically when a large branch falls where you might not want it hitting the boom. Rental place said they have had one tip over before. I have not felt it tip though yet thankfully. 

Yep Norm it was one of those days sort of. It wasn't really bad just a lot longer than I had hoped for. 

Insurance adjuster called and have an appointment for that Monday. This big tree job is almost complete. All I have to do is a final raking of the lawn and then I'm done. I went over there to pick up the tractor I was using to return it to a friend and the customers were out looking at the lawn. Some pretty good dents here and there but overall they seem very happy thus far. Wife said "you spend a lot of time making sure your cuts are just right before you finish out" I told here like I have others I try to take the approach that I want the job done at a customers house much like I want to see at my own home. That approach so far has kept people happy once my jobs are done so far. It just takes little more time that way.


----------



## cjtreeclimber

[video=youtube;3odG9g0hvEA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3odG9g0hvEA[/video]I've been busy hurting lately. Had to go to a chiropractor but been doing better now. I had a job, it was so hot outside I decided to wear my running clothes. Just easy stuff. Climbed one tree and peaced it down without having to rig, then felled about 40 others.
Cutting with C - YouTube


----------



## NHlocal

struggle said:


> Randy my comfort level on spikes on a straight trunk I feel very comfortable. fully extended boom up 50' not so much. It to me is very nerve bending as you are at the mercy of the machines stability which can change dramatically when a large branch falls where you might not want it hitting the boom. Rental place said they have had one tip over before. I have not felt it tip though yet thankfully.
> 
> Yep Norm it was one of those days sort of. It wasn't really bad just a lot longer than I had hoped for.
> 
> Insurance adjuster called and have an appointment for that Monday. This big tree job is almost complete. All I have to do is a final raking of the lawn and then I'm done. I went over there to pick up the tractor I was using to return it to a friend and the customers were out looking at the lawn. Some pretty good dents here and there but overall they seem very happy thus far. Wife said "you spend a lot of time making sure your cuts are just right before you finish out" I told here like I have others I try to take the approach that I want the job done at a customers house much like I want to see at my own home. That approach so far has kept people happy once my jobs are done so far. It just takes little more time that way.



Shane,
well said on how you hold a high standard for the work you do. I agree 100%, I have no problem taking more time to do a job to make sure it turns out better than the customer expects.  Doing the "little extra" has been more than worth it to me every time. :msp_thumbup: 
Took down an Ash on my Church property today. Here's a couple pics..... 
















.....only got a few pics, mostly video today, I'll post it up as soon as I get it edited..... :msp_thumbup:


----------



## NORMZILLA44

Cj, loving the outfit! Randy nice view, and face!


----------



## fir

NORMZILLA44 said:


> Real sad to hear as well my friend. Awhile back, a guy was standing on visquine, and got sucked under a ride on trencher. Real sad and we all new him, just so many hazards, with what we do, agreed never be to careful. What up fellas, great to see u, we start cutting one ranch next weekend, sorry been out we have been working the legislature, 108 bills. Ah the liberals. Working anti gun, hunting, fishing and land closure stuff.



Try getting a gun and hunting in canada. Hey its been abit good to be back.


----------



## struggle

Randy you should have been out fishing on that lake instead of cutting trees:msp_biggrin:

Nicely done


----------



## NHlocal

struggle said:


> Randy you should have been out fishing on that lake instead of cuttign trees:msp_biggrin:
> 
> Nicely done



Thanks Shane,
Ayuh, it was great weather for fishing and being on the lake, 90[SUP]o[/SUP]+ and humid.  
I've been wanting to cut that tree for a while now and was finally able to get some help to get it done. Because 
it's on my Church property there's that "liability issue" thing. I have no problem doing the work myself(alone), 
but the Church leadership recommended I have someone with me when I cut trees on the property. I have no 
problem with that whatsoever, it just takes "a bit longer" to schedule the work 'cause there will be at least one 
other person involved. I'm sure you know how that is.....   
By the time I got done I could wring the sweat out of my shirt. :smile-big: I had my son "runnin' the ropes", by the end of 
the take down he was runnin' that porta wrap really nice. :msp_thumbup: 

Work safe. :msp_thumbsup:


----------



## NORMZILLA44

fir said:


> Try getting a gun and hunting in canada. Hey its been abit good to be back.


 U working on legislation? Good to see you my friend! Let me know if you are working something, got a group we can help. Shane, I agree more time equals customer satisfaction and job well done. Some jobs we have walked away from profit side, gone the extra mile, to make someone happy. So we got a date and crew next Saturday, the arsenal comes out, and Aaron=Eccentric will be with us again!


----------



## NORMZILLA44

Happy 4th everyone! Aaron glad Saturday will be cooler for cutting buddy! Figure we start at 8. Happy 4th my friends!


----------



## Eccentric

NORMZILLA44 said:


> Happy 4th everyone! Aaron glad Saturday will be cooler for cutting buddy! Figure we start at 8. Happy 4th my friends!



Should be MUCH nicer weather for cutting than last weekend. I have to work Friday night.. ....so I'l get there as close to 0800 as I can. Meet up at Bette's place?


----------



## NHlocal

Happy 237th Birthday America!!! 

Work safe everyone! :msp_thumbsup:


----------



## NORMZILLA44

Yep Aaron, I will text you, and let u know where we are at, may meet at the gate, or her house.. Randy hell yes!!


----------



## NORMZILLA44

Nothing spectacular, just some brush and tree cutting, and arr! Pulled out the camera, memory card was full. Son of a bisuit, not sure if Aaron got pics..


----------



## Rounder

390 Randy? Looks like nice work. 

Hope you guys had a good 4th.

Norm...made it about 5 weeks with the little outfit.......Back to the big yarder show in a week....

I'll try and bring the camera a bit more, sounds like I'm going over to Idaho, nice tall sticks.

Take care - Sam


----------



## machinisttx




----------



## NHlocal

Rounder said:


> 390 Randy? Looks like nice work.
> 
> Hope you guys had a good 4th.
> 
> Norm...made it about 5 weeks with the little outfit.......Back to the big yarder show in a week....
> 
> I'll try and bring the camera a bit more, sounds like I'm going over to Idaho, nice tall sticks.
> 
> Take care - Sam



Thanks Sam,
that's my 385, love that saw!  
Lookin' forward to those pics..... :msp_thumbup: 

Work safe. :msp_thumbsup:


----------



## Rounder

NHlocal said:


> Thanks Sam,
> that's my 385, love that saw!
> Lookin' forward to those pics..... :msp_thumbup:
> 
> Work safe. :msp_thumbsup:



Thanks, those 385's are dandy saws. I'll get some pics up if I ever get back home.


----------



## NORMZILLA44

machinisttx said:


>


 Great picture, and nice saws, and slab of wood my friend! Sam great to see you buddy, love to see some pictures, and sounds like good times for Idaho!


----------



## Eccentric

NORMZILLA44 said:


> Nothing spectacular, just some brush and tree cutting, and arr! Pulled out the camera, memory card was full. Son of a bisuit, not sure if Aaron got pics..



No pics this time Norm. Left my phone in the pickup. Too busy dragging brush...


----------



## SawTroll

NHlocal said:


> Happy 237th Birthday America!!!
> 
> Work safe everyone! :msp_thumbsup:



The Husqvarna brand is older! :cool2:


----------



## NHlocal

Busy day for this workin' man today.  
Got home from work, grabbed my camera, and headed over to a co worker's house to look 
at some trees he would like to have taken down. One Red Maple, one Beech, one Red Oak, 
and one Cherry. I gave him a bid and it sounds like he wants it done. :msp_w00t: Just need 
to confirm and schedule a day to do 'em.....:biggrinbounce2: 

*.....the Cherry on the right and the small Beech just to the left of it.....*





*.....and a bit to the left of those, the Red Oak.....*





*.....and in the front yard, the Red Maple.....*





.....and yes, it's raining again.....


----------



## homelitejim

2013 firewood line-up. 

View attachment 304048


SP81
PM1000
CP70
P39
MS460
MS260
MS441
066
CS400


----------



## NHlocal

That'll work ..... :msp_thumbup:


----------



## NORMZILLA44

SawTroll said:


> The Husqvarna brand is older! :cool2:


 Just saw this old buddy! I say I agree Perfect! Hey working fans, cut some trees mainly firewood today. Dam if I did not forget a new memory sd card, for pics. Other is full. But it was so good to get our run saws, and get air. Ate my sandwhich under some trees, near a creek by where we hunt. Coulda just sat there all day, and just looked at trees or took a nap.


----------



## NORMZILLA44

Nice pics Randy! And Jim sweet saws bro!


----------



## NORMZILLA44

2100 for sale Husqvarna chainsaw!!!!


----------



## NHlocal

NORMZILLA44 said:


> 2100 for sale Husqvarna chainsaw!!!!



Hey Norm, are you sellin' one of your saws???


----------



## NORMZILLA44

No way Jose:msp_thumbdn: But one not too far from Aaron and me on craigslist, wishing I had 22 bucks. I would have another big husky.


----------



## Eccentric

NORMZILLA44 said:


> No way Jose:msp_thumbdn: But one not too far from Aaron and me on craigslist, wishing I had 22 bucks. I would have another big husky.



Yeah I was itchin' to go drive to Watsonville after you posted that. Don't have the scratch though. I'm a bit irritated that I didn't see that listing in my CL notifications. Gotta check my settings...:msp_unsure:


----------



## NORMZILLA44

You and me both itchin, and yeah no scratch here either, same old story. Well word was you could not be trusted with big hiskies, do to the fact, after they enlightened you, your not the same, I will talk to my husky agents, and tell them to send you alerts from now on:msp_w00t:


----------



## Eccentric

Made a lot of progress on my 288XP project yesterday. Should have it together and running next Saturday evening.


----------



## NHlocal

Got another video done, take a look, comment and or criticize, THANKS!  


<iframe width="420" height="315" src="//www.youtube.com/embed/wQCUY1dN9OU" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>


----------



## NORMZILLA44

Aaron good deal, Saturday we celebrate a holiday, mighty 288 resurrection day!!!! Randy nice vid as always, my friend. U a regular star:msp_thumbup:


----------



## NHlocal

NORMZILLA44 said:


> Aaron good deal, Saturday we celebrate a holiday, mighty 288 resurrection day!!!! Randy nice vid as always, my friend. U a regular star:msp_thumbup:



A star? Not really, I just love tree work, that's all..... :hmm3grin2orange: 
What was that you came up with a while back???, NHlocal Productions? I haven't forgotten..... :msp_tongue:


----------



## NORMZILLA44

Randy yes indeed my bro!


----------



## NHlocal

Norm, 
thanks again, I do appreciate it.  

Planning to cut this Saturday, looks like thunderstorms though. :msp_sad: We'll see what happens..... 

Time to get ready for work, make some coffee..... :coffee:


----------



## NORMZILLA44

Welcome buddy, if u go be safe. Next Friday maybe firewood again, maybe Aaron too!


----------



## NHlocal

The weather held yesterday so I was able to go and cut.  
The home owner(yes, another co worker)has two trees he wanted taken down. I was only able to get the 
tree behind the house. It was a bit of a challenge, made me nervous. It was a "good size" Red Oak, almost 
2' DBH, about 80' tall. Oh, and it had a definite lean toward the house with most of the crown weight on the 
"house side". :bringit: Took some extra time removing some weight(limbs)from the house side. Also took 
extra care when I rigged the pull rope. Didn't get too many pics, but got some video. I'll post the video when 
I get it edited and uploaded. I'm going back over tomorrow after work to take down a tree in his front yard. 
I'll be using a speed line for most of that one. 
Here's a few pics from yesterday.....


----------



## NORMZILLA44

Randy great pictures my friend! Another job well done, looks like a location we were at once, here a place a town called kENwood, funny the resemblance..


----------



## NHlocal

NORMZILLA44 said:


> Randy great pictures my friend! Another job well done, looks like a location we were at once, here a place a town called kENwood, funny the resemblance..



Thanks Norm, 
went back to the same home yesterday after I got out of work and took down a Red Maple in 
the front yard. This workin' man is still beat..... :msp_sleep: Mostly speedline work to take it 
down. Went pretty good and my son helped me out too.  Here's a few pics. 
Lookin' forward to that coffee this mornin'..... :coffee:


----------



## NORMZILLA44

Outstanding pictures Randy, outstanding! Bet maple is good firewood eh? May go for firewood again, have to coordinate with Aaron. May have to do plumbing here Friday, not 100 percent sure. Rather cut wood any day. If so Aaron either day work?


----------



## NHlocal

Ayuh,
Thanks Norm.  
Red Maple is good firewood. The home owner is keeping it, he heats with wood. :msp_rolleyes: 
Rather cut than do plumbing any day, I agree 100% Norm!  

Time to get ready for work, make some coffee..... 
..................................................................:tire:


----------



## Eccentric

NORMZILLA44 said:


> Outstanding pictures Randy, outstanding! Bet maple is good firewood eh? May go for firewood again, have to coordinate with Aaron. May have to do plumbing here Friday, not 100 percent sure. Rather cut wood any day. If so Aaron either day work?



Yep. Friday or Saturday. Just let me know...


----------



## NORMZILLA44

Sweet Randy, and will do Aaron working on it as we speak..


----------



## Eccentric

NORMZILLA44 said:


> Sweet Randy, and will do Aaron working on it as we speak..



10-4.


----------



## NORMZILLA44

Looks like some wood cutting in the am!


----------



## Rounder

Some pics from yesterday Norm. Pretty nice 3-4+ log timber up this drainage.

Hope you all are well - Sam


View attachment 306334

View attachment 306335

View attachment 306336

View attachment 306337

View attachment 306338


----------



## NHlocal

Sam, 
nice work. :msp_thumbup: 
That is some fine lookin' timber you're cuttin'.....


----------



## Rounder

Thanks, fun stuff to cut...you know you're loading some trucks in that kind of wood.


----------



## NORMZILLA44

Sam I agree real nice stuff! Nice faces and stumps too love em. 372 eh? Aaron and I cut firewood today and cleared part of an old skid road. It was 288 country for me today. Then we had to 4 wheel Aarons truck, got a few scratches and a dent, but rough country in one spot. We went up the hill on the ranch, overlooking gods country, cut up some downed oak. Then I used Aarons 272:msp_biggrin: Pics to come!


----------



## dcphinney

Log stacker for life.
View attachment 306409
View attachment 306410
View attachment 306411


----------



## NHlocal

Very nice work! :msp_thumbup: 
Do you work alone, or do you have a crew that helps out?


----------



## Rounder

NORMZILLA44 said:


> Sam I agree real nice stuff! Nice faces and stumps too love em. 372 eh? Aaron and I cut firewood today and cleared part of an old skid road. It was 288 country for me today. Then we had to 4 wheel Aarons truck, got a few scratches and a dent, but rough country in one spot. We went up the hill on the ranch, overlooking gods country, cut up some downed oak. Then I used Aarons 272:msp_biggrin: Pics to come!



-390 Norm.


----------



## Eccentric

NORMZILLA44 said:


> Sam I agree real nice stuff! Nice faces and stumps too love em. 372 eh? Aaron and I cut firewood today and cleared part of an old skid road. It was 288 country for me today. Then we had to 4 wheel Aarons truck, got a few scratches and a dent, but rough country in one spot. We went up the hill on the ranch, overlooking gods country, cut up some downed oak. Then I used Aarons 272:msp_biggrin: Pics to come!





















Popped the last dent out with a piece of firewood when I got home. Just some scratches left. Meh........it's a pickup. Had a good day hanging out and cutting with Norm. Ran the 'ol McCulloch PM700 while Norm ran my 272XP. As usual, we didn't think to take any 'before' or 'during' pics..................just the 'after'....:msp_rolleyes:


----------



## Rodburner04

I've been roaming around here for a while now. I guess I'll start posting things. This one is nothing special. My aunt wanted this maple cut down last summer. When i was a much younger hell raiser, there was a tire swing in this tree. I spent countless hours in that swing. It was sad to see it go!! 3-6x2-10 on the stump.
View attachment 306416


----------



## dcphinney

NHlocal said:


> Very nice work! :msp_thumbup:
> Do you work alone, or do you have a crew that helps out?



I work for a company that builds rustic homes, we have a few crews right now there are 3 of us stacking plus a full crew of carpenters and laborers going. And thanks for the compliment we take a lot of pride in the work we do.


----------



## Gologit

dcphinney said:


> I work for a company that builds rustic homes, we have a few crews. And thanks for the compliment we take a lot of pride in the work we do.



Looks good. Post more pictures when you have time. Welcome to AS.


----------



## NORMZILLA44

I second what my friend said here above DC:msp_thumbsup::msp_thumbup: Sam good deal in the pic it looked so compact, well guess that is why they are so popular, nice saw bro. Randy good weekend? U must be cutting still eh, Im sipping coffee trying to relax, and loosen up, body was a little sore not too bad. Aaron thank for the pics nice job they turned out well, we knew we would hear from somebody otherwise LOL! Rod that is a nice maple good size, saw a shindaiwa?


----------



## Rodburner04

NORMZILLA44: No it's a Jonsered 630 Super. My old man bought it new in the mid 80's. It's the saw that got me hooked on chainsaws. It's nice to run a saw that's about the same age as me. It got passed down to me after he passed in '09.


----------



## dcphinney

A few more pics as requested.


Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## dcphinney

And a few more, I will post some pics of the log wrapped structural beams a did later this week.


----------



## NHlocal

Rounder said:


> -390 Norm.



Modded?



dcphinney said:


> I work for a company that builds rustic homes, we have a few crews right now there are 3 of us stacking plus a full crew of carpenters and laborers going. And thanks for the compliment we take a lot of pride in the work we do.



The picture doesn't show much, but from what I'm seeing it's quality work. :msp_thumbup: 
Would love to see some more pics of the work you're doing. :msp_w00t:



NORMZILLA44 said:


> I second what my friend said here above DC:msp_thumbsup::msp_thumbup: Sam good deal in the pic it looked so compact, well guess that is why they are so popular, nice saw bro. Randy good weekend? U must be cutting still eh, Im sipping coffee trying to relax, and loosen up, body was a little sore not too bad. Aaron thank for the pics nice job they turned out well, we knew we would hear from somebody otherwise LOL! Rod that is a nice maple good size, saw a shindaiwa?



Looks like you had a good day Norm.  Didn't cut yesterday, family reunion. Sat around and ate good food and drank soda all afternoon. :hmm3grin2orange: It was at my cousin's place, he showed me two trees he wants taken down. I haven't downloaded the pics yet, I'll post 'em a little later(I think you'll like 'em). Ayuh, a good weekend. 



Rodburner04 said:


> NORMZILLA44: No it's a Jonsered 630 Super. My old man bought it new in the mid 80's. It's the saw that got me hooked on chainsaws. It's nice to run a saw that's about the same age as me. It got passed down to me after he passed in '09.



Love to see those "good old saws" in good running condition, I bet that'll last as long as you're able to use it with some TLC.


----------



## NHlocal

That is some OUTSTANDING work!!!  
And a gorgeous background to go along with it. THANKS!!! :msp_thumbsup:


----------



## dcphinney

NHlocal said:


> That is some OUTSTANDING work!!!
> And a gorgeous background to go along with it. THANKS!!!



Best office in the world.


----------



## NORMZILLA44

Rodburner04 said:


> NORMZILLA44: No it's a Jonsered 630 Super. My old man bought it new in the mid 80's. It's the saw that got me hooked on chainsaws. It's nice to run a saw that's about the same age as me. It got passed down to me after he passed in '09.


 Good deal nice saw, and I agree on the age thing:msp_wink: Dc more great pictures and work my friend..


----------



## NHlocal

Here's a few pics Norm. I just got done looking at 'em, and the "walk around" videos I took of both trees.....
If I do it, it will be "a challenge" without a doubt..... :msp_scared:

*.....this one show both trees off the back end of his barn.....*







*.....these two show the "condition" of the Beech trunk.....*









*.....this is looking up into the crown of the Maple.....*






*.....this is what the Maple trunk looks like.....*


----------



## 383stroker

I guess I better start posting all my adventures in the working man's chain saw thread. I took this evening to work on my wood pile by twitching up some logs that I had cut last week. While out back I heard a revving small engine like a lawn mower. So I went to investigate and see my other neighbor trying to pull some logs put from his back property with his lawn tractor. So I offered my assistance to drag his logs up to the back of his wood shed. I hitched up and gave them some 4 hoof drive the large logs he was trying to pull we're 12" at the butt end and a good 20' long red oak. The littlest one was a piece of popular about 8' long and didn't give up much fuss. Actually none of the logs gave up much fuss as we drug them out. As usual I always manage to remember to take pics when most of the fun is over. But you'll get the idea from the drag marks on the ground and the sweat under the collar.


----------



## Ronaldo

dcphinney said:


> Log stacker for life.
> View attachment 306409
> View attachment 306410
> View attachment 306411



Really enjoying the pictures and that quality of your work, dcphinny.:msp_smile:
Where in Wyoming are you located----looks like some beautiful scenery there.

Ron


----------



## NORMZILLA44

Good deal Randy great pictures. Yeah rot and split tops, whats not to love eh! 383 beautiful horse, gotta love horsepower. Ron I agree and good to see ya.


----------



## NHlocal

That is awesome! I love working with horses, rode 'em for years when I was "younger", never got a chance to "hitch up" and drag logs though. I bet your horse(draft horse?)enjoyed it as much as you did. :msp_thumbup:


----------



## Eccentric

NORMZILLA44 said:


> I second what my friend said here above DC:msp_thumbsup::msp_thumbup: Sam good deal in the pic it looked so compact, well guess that is why they are so popular, nice saw bro. Randy good weekend? U must be cutting still eh, Im sipping coffee trying to relax, and loosen up, body was a little sore not too bad. Aaron thank for the pics nice job they turned out well, we knew we would hear from somebody otherwise LOL! Rod that is a nice maple good size, saw a shindaiwa?



Went cutting again today. Brought home a pickup load of madrone from a friends place in Napa. No pics this time I'm afraid. Good thing, as Charlie wanted a pic of me running his 440 for blackmail purposes. No pics, so it never happened...


----------



## Ronaldo

383stroker said:


> I guess I better start posting all my adventures in the working man's chain saw thread. I took this evening to work on my wood pile by twitching up some logs that I had cut last week. While out back I heard a revving small engine like a lawn mower. So I went to investigate and see my other neighbor trying to pull some logs put from his back property with his lawn tractor. So I offered my assistance to drag his logs up to the back of his wood shed. I hitched up and gave them some 4 hoof drive the large logs he was trying to pull we're 12" at the butt end and a good 20' long red oak. The littlest one was a piece of popular about 8' long and didn't give up much fuss. Actually none of the logs gave up much fuss as we drug them out. As usual I always manage to remember to take pics when most of the fun is over. But you'll get the idea from the drag marks on the ground and the sweat under the collar.



383stroker,
I like to see the true horsepower put to use. would there be some Belgian in that critter? I like the pics, thanks.

Ron


----------



## 383stroker

Yes shes a old style grade Belgian(brabant), so she's short 16.2 hands and wide. Today's Belgians have been breed to have have longer legs and a leaner body, she's old school short and chunky. I bought her last year during the hay shortage so I bought her dirt cheap. She was an Amish horse that was sold at auction to a woman that wanted to use her for a brood mare for invetro embryo for her Fresian's but her uterus wasn't pristine enough for that so she was then sold to another guy that pulled her a while then she was sold to another guy that was a farririer that ended up getting injured by someones horse so he couldn't spend the time needed to continue with her training. Plus with the hay shortage from the mini drought here last summer everyone was off loading horses cheap, and I'd hate to see such a good mannered easy keeper go to a premarin farm or to the slaughter house. She's not in prime pulling condition as she's quite fleshy(fat) from being on pasture, but for what we do with her she's fine. As the fall comes around she'll loose a little weight and tone up some more.


----------



## NHlocal

I was thinking Belgian but didn't write it 'cause of the "size", thanks for the background info, I appreciate it.
Hope to see some more "action pics" of your little Belgian!


----------



## 383stroker

NHlocal, thanks she's still a large horse pictures just don't do her justice sometimes. Although I don't help as I'm 6'7" and when I take a picture the perspective is always different than if a normal size person had taken it. Hopefully this is a better photo, my 6yr old son is ridding her and my mom who is 5'10" is walking beside her.


----------



## NHlocal

Ayuh,
I sure see now, a Belgian for sure! :msp_thumbup:


----------



## Ronaldo

NHlocal said:


> Ayuh,
> I sure see now, a Belgian for sure! :msp_thumbup:



That picture does put a more accurate perspective on her size......very nice mare.:smile2:

Ron


----------



## NORMZILLA44

Aaron cool man! Score! Ron I agree I love real horsepower show! Randy I like action pics too.


----------



## 383stroker

Took the day off to get some EAB killed trees down. Once the kids woke up we headed out back to a section of trees that we're killed off by EAB and some popular that was dead because of that area also had a lot of standing water the last couple of years. There is already a old trail in there it just needed to be opened back up. So I took down a dozen trees and bucked them to 8' and then cut the brush to short lengths so it'd pack down and decay faster. The kids played where else but in the water catching frogs and scouting for deer tracks. They did help a little bit moving some brush, and bringing me bar oil when the saw was out. My youngest had to carry my ms180 out as he says that's his saw and he's just letting me borrow it. Oh course I get to carry the heavy saws the 039 & ms660. 


DISCLAIMER no children were harmed or in harm's way during today's activities, I can't say that for A few frogs and toads that may have been stuff into shirt and pants pockets.


----------



## NHlocal

383stroker said:


> Took the day off to get some EAB killed trees down. Once the kids woke up we headed out back to a section of trees that we're killed off by EAB and some popular that was dead because of that area also had a lot of standing water the last couple of years. There is already a old trail in there it just needed to be opened back up. So I took down a dozen trees and bucked them to 8' and then cut the brush to short lengths so it'd pack down and decay faster. The kids played where else but in the water catching frogs and scouting for deer tracks. They did help a little bit moving some brush, and bringing me bar oil when the saw was out. My youngest had to carry my ms180 out as he says that's his saw and he's just letting me borrow it. Oh course I get to carry the heavy saws the 039 & ms660.
> 
> *
> DISCLAIMER no children were harmed or in harm's way during today's activities, I can't say that for A few frogs and toads that may have been stuff into shirt and pants pockets*.



:hmm3grin2orange: 
That's good stuff..... :msp_thumbup:


----------



## NHlocal

*A "Tilt'n" Oak Take Down.....*

This workin' man has been runnin' a pretty loaded up schedule, I'm kinda beat. :bringit: 
But I did finally have time to edit and upload a take down I did on Saturday the 20th..... 
I've got another one I'm editing, a Red Maple I took down at the same home on the 22nd, mostly speedline rigging. 

<iframe width="420" height="315" src="//www.youtube.com/embed/--h-QFT8Vk8" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>


----------



## NORMZILLA44

I agree on the good stuff! And Randy more good stuff on your end too!


----------



## cheeves

NORMZILLA44 said:


> I agree on the good stuff! And Randy more good stuff on your end too!



Hey old Friend!! Long time no talk!! Hope you and yours are Fine!!!


----------



## NHlocal

NORMZILLA44 said:


> I agree on the good stuff! And Randy more good stuff on your end too!



This workin' man is worn out.  Didn't have to work O/T at the shop so I was able to cut. :msp_w00t: 
We got rain the first half of the morning so I was able to take my time getting up and moving, 
so I made myself a big cup of coffee and enjoyed sipping the WHOLE THING very slowly. A rare 
treat for me. I finally got going and the first thing I did was take down two dead Poplars on my 
Church property. the first one sat back and pinched my saw. I was able to get a couple wedges 
in and get it to fall without too much trouble. The second one was a real challenge. The only place 
to "safely" drop it was into the woods, so I did. You guessed it, it got hung in the crotch of another 
tree. :bang: I cut 4 or 5 "chunks" off the butt end to get it to fall and would you believe it was literally 
hanging from the other tree. :msp_scared: By then it was cut "down to size" enough that I was able 
to tie a rope on the butt end and pull it down. 
Well that took care of my morning. The next item on the list of "things to do" was go see a couple 
that were parents of a co worker who wanted some trees taken down around their house, and also 
an Oak pruned which has limbs hanging onto the roof of the house. They have three bull Pines, one 
"pretty good sized", and two that are huge. One is in the woods but leaning towards the neighbors, 
another one on the edge of their yard that got struck by lightning last week, and the third one is in 
their yard actually touching the shed, and of course right next to their power lines. Oh, and last but 
not least, they have a large Sugar Maple that the power company just took down at the edge of the 
front yard that they would like cut to "fire wood length" pieces. I'd say a good 2 cord of wood in that 
tree easy. 
Next item on the "list of things to do". Went to a co worker's house and pruned off a LARGE Oak limb over 
his driveway. Also started cutting a large Sugar Maple to fire wood length for him. A very full/productive 
day, I love days like today! 
I'll try to post up pics tomorrow, I'm beat..... :msp_sleep:


----------



## NORMZILLA44

cheeves said:


> Hey old Friend!! Long time no talk!! Hope you and yours are Fine!!!


 Hey you too buddy, really good to see u Randy man u are on the go, too bad Aaron me, and parmeter don't live closer, be cutting buddy's, help take a load off ya. That one hang up in the crotch sounded like a bastard of a tree!


----------



## NHlocal

Norm, 
it wasn't "real big" so it wasn't too bad, but still a big PAIN IN THE NECK! :bang:
I got some video, not sure when I'll be able to post it, soon I hope! opcorn: 
I'll tell you what Norm, with the job I looked at yesterday I'm gonna need some help.....  
It's a big job, I'm gonna make some calls to try and get some help. It would be great to have 
you and a few others to help out, would go a lot easier for sure!  
Work safe. :msp_thumbsup:


----------



## Ronaldo

NHlocal said:


> Norm,
> it wasn't "real big" so it wasn't too bad, but still a big PAIN IN THE NECK! :bang:
> I got some video, not sure when I'll be able to post it, soon I hope! opcorn:
> I'll tell you what Norm, with the job I looked at yesterday I'm gonna need some help.....
> It's a big job, I'm gonna make some calls to try and get some help. It would be great to have
> you and a few others to help out, would go a lot easier for sure!
> Work safe. :msp_thumbsup:



It would be nice to live closer and be able to help one another out on some of the bigger projects, wouldnt it.:msp_thumbup:

Ron


----------



## NHlocal

Ronaldo said:


> It would be nice to live closer and be able to help one another out on some of the bigger projects, wouldnt it.
> 
> Ron



Ron, 
you really nailed that one! It would be great if we all lived closer, each one of us with different skills and 
experience helping each other out. That really would be great.  

Here's some pics of the job I'm bidding on at the parents of one my co workers.....

*When the snow weighs down the lower limbs they actually lay on the roof, those will get pruned.*








*This one is in the yard, right next to the shed, and (of course) power lines.*










*If you look close at the bottom of the trunk you see scars from a lightning strike, got hit last week.*








*This last one is a huge triple that the middle trunk broke out of, it's leaning toward the neighbor's yard.*






That was my only activity yesterday that didn't involve cutting..... I love being busy. :hmm3grin2orange:


Work safe. :msp_thumbsup:


----------



## Ronaldo

Well Randy, the pruning looks to be quite straight forward and fairly simple........but the others appear to have a number of challenge factors. Seems there are always power lines involved and I am sure that tree could not get any closer to the shed.

Guess if it was simple everyone would take care of there own, huh? Good luck to ya!

Ron


----------



## NORMZILLA44

Ronaldo said:


> It would be nice to live closer and be able to help one another out on some of the bigger projects, wouldnt it.:msp_thumbup:
> 
> Ron


 Agree with You my friend, thought of this many times! Randy yep we would lend u help anytime!


----------



## NHlocal

NORMZILLA44 said:


> Agree with You my friend, thought of this many times! Randy yep we would lend u help anytime!



Many thanks for that Norm! I appreciate you sayin' that, I know you mean it.  
You also know NHlocal Productions will definitely send out pictures and video if I get the job..... :hmm3grin2orange: 

Almost forgot, also have some pics of some "pruning" I did for a co worker yesterday. 
Hopefully this link will show you the picture album I have posted on facebook..... 
If it doesn't I'll post some pics tomorrow, I'm up at 4am so it's past my bedtime..... :msp_sleep:
https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.544551505609027.1073741845.100001625464575&type=3

Work safe this week my friend. :msp_thumbsup:


----------



## NHlocal

Ronaldo said:


> Well Randy, the pruning looks to be quite straight forward and fairly simple........but the others appear to have a number of challenge factors. Seems there are always power lines involved and I am sure that tree could not get any closer to the shed.
> 
> Guess if it was simple everyone would take care of there own, huh? Good luck to ya!
> 
> Ron



Ayuh, 
if it was simple/easy, everyone would be doing it. :hmm3grin2orange:

You got it exactly right Ron, pretty straight forward on the prune. :msp_thumbup:
But the climbing up to do it is going to take "a little" work. :msp_rolleyes:


----------



## dcphinney

Log wrapped structural 6x6 posts, tie log, and the start of my 2nd interior log stack.


----------



## NHlocal

Yes sir, that really is some beautiful interior work. :msp_thumbup:


----------



## NHlocal

Here's one I dropped after working at the shop all day..... :msp_tongue:

<iframe width="420" height="315" src="//www.youtube.com/embed/lgRFUdXVftc" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>


----------



## NORMZILLA44

NHlocal said:


> Many thanks for that Norm! I appreciate you sayin' that, I know you mean it.
> You also know NHlocal Productions will definitely send out pictures and video if I get the job..... :hmm3grin2orange:
> 
> Almost forgot, also have some pics of some "pruning" I did for a co worker yesterday.
> Hopefully this link will show you the picture album I have posted on facebook.....
> If it doesn't I'll post some pics tomorrow, I'm up at 4am so it's past my bedtime..... :msp_sleep:
> https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.544551505609027.1073741845.100001625464575&type=3
> 
> Work safe this week my friend. :msp_thumbsup:


 Very welcome buddy, and indeed I do mean it! U on facebook now? DC, nice work my friend very nice!


----------



## NHlocal

NORMZILLA44 said:


> Very welcome buddy, and indeed I do mean it! U on facebook now? DC, nice work my friend very nice!



Ayuh, 
have been for a while, easier for me to keep up with all the relatives..... :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## NORMZILLA44

Good deal Randy. I agree that is one reason I jumped in, way easier to keep in touch. Working man hunted most of the weekend, three nice bucks we got. Next weekend I think need to cut some more firewood!


----------



## NHlocal

NORMZILLA44 said:


> Good deal Randy. I agree that is one reason I jumped in, way easier to keep in touch. Working man hunted most of the weekend, three nice bucks we got. Next weekend I think need to cut some more firewood!



Norm, 
congratulations on the successful hunt! Sounds like you had a great weekend. :msp_thumbup: 

I did some HEAVY pruning for a co worker yesterday on two Oaks over his driveway, also topped another one 
next to his driveway that he is going to drop himself(he doesn't climb). Got done just before dark, then he took 
me to one of his neighbors down the road(he wasn't home)and showed me some trees that he wants taken down.  
This working man is tired and sore, but really happy with how yesterday went. Got video but no pics, I'll download the 
video and get pics from that, but not tonight. Up at 4am for work tomorrow, time for sleep..... :tire:

Have a safe week. :msp_thumbsup:


----------



## NORMZILLA44

Hey good buddy, thanks! Man just when I think I'm busy, wow you are off the charts here and there, another job well done buddy!


----------



## NHlocal

Norm, 
here's a few pics from Saturday, gives you an idea of where I was working..... :msp_ohmy:
Notice the propane tank in the first picture. :msp_tongue:


----------



## NORMZILLA44

Great pictures Randy, nice shot!!!!:msp_wink:


----------



## NHlocal

Almost forgot, finally finished this one up. 1 1/2 hours of video down to 14 minutes.....  
I enjoyed this one. 

<iframe width="420" height="315" src="//www.youtube.com/embed/DayjfGjDrkM" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>


----------



## NHlocal

NHlocal said:


> Norm,
> here's a few pics from Saturday, gives you an idea of where I was working..... :msp_ohmy:
> Notice the propane tank in the first picture. :msp_tongue:



Here's the video that goes with the pictures..... :msp_rolleyes:

<iframe width="420" height="315" src="//www.youtube.com/embed/tILYq0Gatc8" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>


----------



## cjtreeclimber

NHlocal said:


> Here's the video that goes with the pictures..... :msp_rolleyes:
> 
> <iframe width="420" height="315" src="//www.youtube.com/embed/tILYq0Gatc8" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>



NHLocal! 

I'm glad that I'm not the only person with that particular climb line and that seems to work solo for the most part! Ain't it a joy when you get a competent homeowner that wants to assist with untying your climb line from the load. You're the first person I've seen use their climb line around a limb setting so much friction for a hefty peace like that. You've liberated yourself from the possible headache of paying and baby sitting a ground guy. ANYWAYS .. .. HERE'S what I've been practicing, just some different rigging set up for blocking down wood. 

View attachment 310279


This here is just a simple 9 foot peace of rope with a bowline to attach my block. Attached it to the limb using a cow hitch. Its very snug and the throat is short so with that, less free fall. After my face cut I'll then use a half hitch and a running bowline. Both the running bowline and the half hitch share the load. The advantage that I can see from this set up is that it has a lot less free fall, and with the amount of weight I've been working with at times, this is a big advantage. Also I've picked up on the timber hitch to set my block; plus along with that I could even use a marlin hitch and a clove hitch, which would share the load as well in a similar set up. All of these knots/hitches have some different behavioral characteristics; of which, can be selected for a particular situation. So with that said, Just wanted to share that I've been studying some better methodology than what I had been using before.

I sure hope I don't get washed out today for a big job. . . . Btw I got this peace of wood out of a tree. It was aerially selected by myself. It is Oak. If you guys want some of this kinda wood for free let me know.


----------



## NHlocal

Nice "tight" setup, I have that same block(s)(CMI stainless steel, both 3/4" and 5/8"). 
I work solo more out of necessity than anything else. The tree work is part time for me so I've 
learned to make it safe and workable doing it myself. I got all my "basic/foundation" knowledge 
from the Working Climber DVD's by GF Beranek. That's where I learned "natural crotch" rigging. 
It's bare bones rigging that works great, especially when I'm working solo. :msp_thumbup:

Thanks for sharing those tips, I appreciate it. 








Work safe. :msp_thumbsup:


----------



## NORMZILLA44

Nice work u two! Friday after work, went right to a tree job. My friends Frank and Nick. Owed em one, they been outa the loop on the last few. Forgot my camera. But some heavy limbing, and a few smaller oak removals. Long day but worthwhile finished in 5 hours cut last tree and chipped it five minutes before dark.


----------



## NHlocal

Working right up 'til dark, I sure know what that's like. :msp_thumbup:
Well done Norm! 

Work safe this week! :msp_thumbsup:


----------



## cjtreeclimber

I'm worn out today. Just did another two jobs. Thought I better report in here . . Ill try to put some picks and short vids of some things I did now that I might take tomorrow off unless something nice jumps out infront of me again. These two weeks have been going great.


----------



## NORMZILLA44

Randy Yep! a close one, but the 395 ate some wood! CJ two jobs eh, busy my friend, sounds like a good run. Hey you guy's mentioned the cmi blocks, how do you like them?


----------



## NHlocal

NORMZILLA44 said:


> Randy Yep! a close one, but the 395 ate some wood! CJ two jobs eh, busy my friend, sounds like a good run. Hey you guy's mentioned the cmi blocks, how do you like them?



LOVE 'EM!!! There're bullet proof from what I can tell. :msp_thumbup:
I've never used any others so I have nothing to compare them to, but 
they have worked great for everything I've used them for.


----------



## cjtreeclimber

NORMZILLA44 said:


> Randy Yep! a close one, but the 395 ate some wood! CJ two jobs eh, busy my friend, sounds like a good run. Hey you guy's mentioned the cmi blocks, how do you like them?



It’s really the first block that I've used. Before I was using pullies; though, to the contrast of that: With the block you can set it up to have much less free fall/Shock loading -via, an almost immediate tension to the friction set up. Some people go out and buy an eyes sling to hook up the block with, and then use a hitch such as a cow hitch, timber hitch (which can be tied, dressed and set to have a very short throat) which just takes some YouTube inquisitively and the tenacity to tackle the practice of such a hitch. So with all that said (maybe irrelevant to your question) I'd say it seems much lighter than the block that my friends picked up from a flea market, plus its stainless steel. It was about a hundred bucks or so. You can get some imitation of it like my friends did at the flea market maybe if you keep an eye out (which might have a 600 work load limit) but the one we have also has a much higher work load limit too.


----------



## cjtreeclimber

NHlocal said:


> LOVE 'EM!!! There're bullet proof from what I can tell. :msp_thumbup:
> I've never used any others so I have nothing to compare them to, but
> they have worked great for everything I've used them for.



NHlocal I had a job I went out and did for someone new, and I ended up in a position to where I had to put into practice one of the things you did in your video with my rigging line. I set friction around a nub - wrapping outward and away from where the load tension end of the line is. Then tied unto the work load with a cow hitch. I was able to take one wrap out ofter I made the cut with the way it was set up much how you did. 
Sometimes time is money and a factor in play that makes it worth leaving all the bells and whistles alone on occasion.


----------



## NHlocal

I forgot, I actually have three, all CMI. 



*The top one is Stainless 5/8", MBS is 28,000lbs, which gives you a 2800lbs WLL at 10:1
the lower one in the first pic is plain steel 3/4", MBS is 25,000lbs, which gives you a 2500lbs WLL at 10:1 *






*This one is Stainless 3/4", MBS is 40,000lbs, which gives you a 4000lbs WLL at 10:1*






That'll "pretty much" cover whatever I'm gonna need to rig out..... :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## NHlocal

cjtreeclimber said:


> NHlocal I had a job I went out and did for someone new, and I ended up in a position to where I had to put into practice one of the things you did in your video with my rigging line. I set friction around a nub - wrapping outward and away from where the load tension end of the line is. Then tied unto the work load with a cow hitch. I was able to take one wrap out ofter I made the cut with the way it was set up much how you did.
> Sometimes time is money and a factor in play that makes it worth leaving all the bells and whistles alone on occasion.



I learned that from Mr. Beranek in the Working Climber DVD's. I use often, it's a big time saver for me.
A word of caution I received and I'll pass along to you, using your climb line for rigging is "bad". With that 
said, I still use that technique often making sure whatever I rig down is on the "smaller" side..... :msp_thumbup:
Good to hear my video was a help, thanks.  

Work safe. :msp_thumbsup:


----------



## cjtreeclimber

Ok, I started out with the pulley on the right. Its not the legit arbor stuff but it got me by. Similar to what my friends got from the flee market (not recommended for a couple reasons). They ground the hook off and fastened a rope to the upper bolt to form a block and a tail to tie unto trees with. The middle pulley is what I had upgraded to for quite some time. but it has its limits. If I'm going to hang that pulley in the upper canopy well above the work load its fine to use for somewhat heavier applications;plus, it opens up quickly for placement of a large carabiner, and with the large carabiner hook it where you may. This pulley doesn't handle shock load, and I've seen them warp before with other crews. The one to the left is my new baby. It unscrews speedily for the placement of a desired rigging rope of my choice: via, eye spliced rope, or a down graded rigging line with a bowline knot. 

Hey NHLocal, How are you blowing up the pictures like that?


----------



## NHlocal

cjtreeclimber said:


> Ok, I started out with the pulley on the right. Its not the legit arbor stuff but it got me by. Similar to what my friends got from the flee market (not recommended for a couple reasons). They ground the hook off and fastened a rope to the upper bolt to form a block and a tail to tie unto trees with. The middle pulley is what I had upgraded to for quite some time. but it has its limits. If I'm going to hang that pulley in the upper canopy well above the work load its fine to use for somewhat heavier applications;plus, it opens up quickly for placement of a large carabiner, and with the large carabiner hook it where you may. This pulley doesn't handle shock load, and I've seen them warp before with other crews. The one to the left is my new baby. It unscrews speedily for the placement of a desired rigging rope of my choice: via, eye spliced rope, or a down graded rigging line with a bowline knot.
> 
> Hey NHLocal, How are you blowing up the pictures like that?



Try this and see if it helps.....

http://www.arboristsite.com/picture-forum/189124.htm


----------



## NHlocal

*First 16 strand splice!*

Just finished up my first 16 strand splice!  
Now I got me a 15 foot climbing lanyard. The taper and buries came out great! :msp_thumbup:
Now i only have to whip/lockstitch it.


----------



## NORMZILLA44

The working man, has been wrapped up too much, in his own tree work, hunting etc. Been a great road, but missed smelling the rose along the way. Yesterday was one of the best days I have had in so long. Just family and friends, bbq here. Some of the dearest people in my life. Gotta say I love u too Jeanne's uncle Clyed, one of my old wood cutting pals, who has come down with cancer. Had to walk in abit and clear a few tears, but hell was great to see a smile on his and everyones face yesterday


----------



## NHlocal

Norm,
you really need to take time to do that, at least once in a while. 
Glad to hear you had a great day with friends and family.  
My wife reminds me from time to time to do the same.  
Good to head from ya' Norm. 
Have a safe week my friend. :msp_thumbsup:


----------



## NORMZILLA44

Thanks Randy, and same right back at ya, much love for all in here.


----------



## NHlocal

This splicin' stuff is WAY better than sittin' in front of the TV! :hmm3grin2orange: 
Just finished up my rope lanyard, 13 feet eye to eye. I wanted it "a bit" longer but forgot to figure in how much length the splice would eat up..... :dunno: :bang:
I did already know about it, I just forgot..... :msp_tongue:
The tapers and the buries came out great again! 16 strand ain't all that bad to splice.


----------



## cjtreeclimber

NHlocal said:


> This splicin' stuff is WAY better than sittin' in front of the TV! :hmm3grin2orange:
> Just finished up my rope lanyard, 13 feet eye to eye. I wanted it "a bit" longer but forgot to figure in how much length the splice would eat up..... :dunno: :bang:
> I did already know about it, I just forgot..... :msp_tongue:
> The tapers and the buries came out great again! 16 strand ain't all that bad to splice.



Man NHlocal that's impressive. What did it take you to learn that, and what did you have to purchase, how much, ect to do an eye splice? share the secrets man! 

opcorn:


----------



## NHlocal

cjtreeclimber said:


> Man NHlocal that's impressive. What did it take you to learn that, and what did you have to purchase, how much, ect to do an eye splice? share the secrets man!
> 
> opcorn:



Thanks, 
I was encouraged to learn it by one of the guys over on the Tree House site. He suggested 
a couple videos. What's really impressive is all the information available for anyone who wants 
to learn how. This one video in particular got me started down "the road to splicing rope"..... :hmm3grin2orange: 
This video shows Double Braid rope. When I watched it I was thinking, "I know I can do that", so I did. 
I'm hooked for sure now.  

<iframe width="420" height="315" src="//www.youtube.com/embed/UghIS9xdiDw" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>

Now the splices in the pics I just posted are on 16 strand rope. I was told it was a "difficult" rope to splice. 
It wasn't easy that's for sure but, I followed the video and it came out just like the video showed(of course 
the video showed a 5" eye and mine are both "tight eyes"). My first fids were made out of (believe it or not )
knitting needles. A good friend from Tree House sent me some good wire and I made a couple different 
length wire fids which have been a huge help. I'm starting to ramble so, here's the 16 strand video..... 
Come on over to Tree House or search splicing threads here, there's loads of great information to be had.  

<iframe width="560" height="315" src="//www.youtube.com/embed/HLTPZe2i8BA" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>

Now the whipping/lock stitching is another whole part of it, but if you're going to splice you need to learn that also. 
Search/Google for the tools you need, if I try to list 'em I'll miss some for sure. Watch those videos, but I warn you, 
once you start there's no stopping..... :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## cjtreeclimber

Nhlocal that eye splicing is going to pay for itself. If you were around here I'd take some stuff to you and maybe you can give me half off the price those other guys charge  

View attachment 312211
View attachment 312212


I finished taking down a bunch of limbs today then went to Vermeer to look at tree gear again. Probably shouldn't have went because I always spend 500 bucks or something like that. But this is what I brought home with me. That new red and green tree motion climbing saddle that came out, some dmm o rings, a new eye and eye prusic cord for my hitch climber, and a friction saver. 

The dmm oval carabiners go great on my hitch climber and plus with that new ocean eye & eye prusic cord I've got one upgraded system, the same as the guys in competition. The saddle was a pretty penny too, but with its light weight and comfortable design, its for me; also, its being used by Scott Forest - a world champ climber himself. Also forgot to mention my new silk hand saw, that too. 

I've got a vid uploading but it seems to be taking its sweet time.


----------



## Brian13

Randy that splicing looks professional. I would love to learn, but I am not sure I would trust it after I was done LOL. Looks really good. CJ, that is pretty much the same setup I am using. I have the older Treemotion saddle with the same sillky saw and the same pully and friction saver. I love the saddle, had been really comfortable. I just recently switched from True Blue to Blue moon. With the friction saver and the smaller rope going up and down is a whole lot easier.


----------



## NHlocal

cjtreeclimber said:


> Nhlocal that eye splicing is going to pay for itself. If you were around here I'd take some stuff to you and maybe you can give me half off the price those other guys charge
> 
> View attachment 312211
> View attachment 312212
> 
> 
> I finished taking down a bunch of limbs today then went to Vermeer to look at tree gear again. Probably shouldn't have went because I always spend 500 bucks or something like that. But this is what I brought home with me. That new red and green tree motion climbing saddle that came out, some dmm o rings, a new eye and eye prusic cord for my hitch climber, and a friction saver.
> 
> The dmm oval carabiners go great on my hitch climber and plus with that new ocean eye & eye prusic cord I've got one upgraded system, the same as the guys in competition. The saddle was a pretty penny too, but with its light weight and comfortable design, its for me; also, its being used by Scott Forest - a world champ climber himself. Also forgot to mention my new silk hand saw, that too.
> 
> I've got a vid uploading but it seems to be taking its sweet time.



CJ, 
that is some nice lookin' gear you got there, lookin' forward to seeing that video. :msp_thumbup: 

One thing about splicing rope, you need a lot of patience. These guys in the splicing videos are 
literally showing you how they splice an eye when order one on your climb line. "All" you have to 
do is follow the example they are giving, and pay REAL CLOSE ATTENTION!!! If it looks just like what 
they just did, you're good to go. If you don't trust it, test it. Hang a few hundred pounds(or more) on 
it and see if the splice moves. The bottom line is, the technique they are showing is tried and tested. 
Now you just have to have faith in your own ability to learn and duplicate that technique. 



Brian13 said:


> Randy that splicing looks professional. I would love to learn, but I am not sure I would trust it after I was done LOL. Looks really good. CJ, that is pretty much the same setup I am using. I have the older Treemotion saddle with the same sillky saw and the same pully and friction saver. I love the saddle, had been really comfortable. I just recently switched from True Blue to Blue moon. With the friction saver and the smaller rope going up and down is a whole lot easier.



Brian, 
great to hear from you again, it's been quite a while. Are your boys still "runnin' you ragged".....?  
Thanks for the props on the splicing, like I said to CJ, it's really just following what's being shown. 
I'm sure you might've figured by now I can be "kinda anal" about some things, and with splicing 
it's a really good thing to be anal about, especially when you're literally "laying your life on the line".  
You must be pretty busy, haven't seen you post much.....?
Have a safe Labor Day Weekend. :msp_thumbsup:


----------



## cjtreeclimber

Ok I've finally got another vid to put up here. Nothing too fancy . didn't get to film the part where i took the crown out of these tree but Its something. [video=youtube;z16y8gM__78]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z16y8gM__78&feature=youtu.be[/video]
I have another new contractor to sub me out on an oak tomorrow too. The guy say's he has a lot of contracts. So with that I usually charge these guys a bit less than a home owner; but, I don't do by the hour, heck no! INFACT. .. THE guy just called me now because he's other climber quit, so I'm off again. Don't like being on the ground anyway. Laters!


----------



## Gologit

No chaps? No hardhat?


----------



## NHlocal

CJ, 
hope you don't take it the wrong way, but I say it 'cause I sure don't like 
hearing about/seeing people get hurt,* never underestimate the value of PPE. * :good:

I would've liked to have seen some of the rigging. That's one of my favorite 
parts of tree work. 

If I don't get rained out I should be cutting tomorrow. :biggrinbounce2:

Have a safe Labor Day weekend! :msp_thumbsup:


----------



## cjtreeclimber

NHlocal said:


> CJ,
> hope you don't take it the wrong way, but I say it 'cause I sure don't like
> hearing about/seeing people get hurt,* never underestimate the value of PPE. * :good:
> 
> I would've liked to have seen some of the rigging. That's one of my favorite
> parts of tree work.
> 
> If I don't get rained out I should be cutting tomorrow. :biggrinbounce2:
> 
> Have a safe Labor Day weekend! :msp_thumbsup:




Nah, I ain't going to take it the wrong way. I've kept my hard hat on when I'm working in the crown. A lot of us are out 
in the sticks making a living doing tree work everyday. I'll keep pushing for more safetey when I'm on a job of someone elses or mine. If I can afford to get some more hard hats and chaps for us soon next I'll do it.


----------



## carym2a

We always had hard hats when falling, never used chaps till my youngest started using a saw about two years ago, getting to be more of a habit to have them then not. and always fully dressed. hope no offense, just dont like blood.


----------



## NORMZILLA44

Good to see u my friends, been sidetracked. Working man is cutting wood tomorrow. And anyone have tips, how to make redwood log benches, and or tables, using just logs and saw? wanting to make some for Jeanne. Yep always got my hard hat on when doing tree work now. Last summer, a limb may have killed me otherwise.


----------



## NHlocal

Norm, 
good to hear from you again. From the the activity on facebook , you have been VERY busy.  
Not "real" sure on benches/tables, there's gotta be something on youtube I would think.....? 
You're cutting tomorrow? That's great, be safe. And yes, always wear PPE! Your loved ones will thank you.  

I've got a "pretty big" job lined up for tomorrow. Two medium Red Oaks, and six Large Pines. :msp_w00t: 
The Oaks are at a co worker's house. Next to his house, garage, and of course drop service lines to his house. :msp_rolleyes: 

The six Pines are at his neighbor's place. And yes, all six are lined up right alongside the main(uninsulated) power lines. :msp_scared: 
With some careful climbing and cutting(and rigging)they all should go without "too much" trouble. :bringit: 
Gonna be a "full" day for this working man and his chainsaw(s). Pics and video for sure! 
NHlocal Productions right Norm.....  

Work safe. :msp_thumbsup: 

Randy


----------



## struggle

Hey guys been around but not checking in here much or at all for the last month or so. Been busy with this and that stuff+plus some vacations and family crisis with my daughter (both hands got crushed under a rolling gate at school on the first day back to school) She is on the mend though which is good.

Hope everyone is staying safe. Ground out 500+ measured diameter of stumps today. Long day but always glad to get a check right away from happy new customer. 

It was on a lot where a guy lived for 30 years and the new people took all the dead stuff down and left me with stumps


I really wished some of you guys were near me as I so would like to learn the proper technique for climbing like you do. 

I'm really contemplating looking at bucket trucks. It will have to be address eventually so I need to keep my eyes open. Nothing right away but it is clear in the next two years I will have to make a choice to start turing work down or go bigger.


----------



## Brian13

As I was finishing up my shift at the Fire dept. this morning I got a call from one of the superintendents at the golf coarse we do most of our work at. My boss has another job on another golf coarse going on right now with just over 1000 palm trees to trim, and I was supposed to go to that job today. He said he needed us there today for a tree that failed and was blocking the cart path. We have been having some nasty afternoon thunderstorms and a seemingly healthy oak spit at a large crotch. Was a pretty interesting job, a lot of weight still in the air and a lot of pressure on some of the branches. I wanted to climb it to get some of the stuff that was too high off the ground to get, and when I got back from dumping the first load I found my boss already up there. Oh well what are your going to do. Still got to log some time on my 044 so all is good. The saw is a 026 for size reference.


----------



## NHlocal

Shane and Brian, 
great to hear from both of you guys again! :msp_thumbup: 
Sorry to hear about your daughter Shane, glad to hear she's on the mend. :msp_smile: 
Looks like you got some good work done on those stumps, well done. 

Is that your boss in the tree Brian? A bit disappointing is was him and not you up there eh? 
Ayuh, I can appreciate that, I love to climb too!  I'll be doin' plenty of climbing tomorrow..... opcorn: 
Was it you that used to work on mountain bikes? My damping gave out on my fork. I can still ride it but 
it bottoms out real easy even with more air in it. :bang: Any suggestions on an "affordable" fork that 
will hold up over the long haul??? Thanks! 

Have a safe weekend everyone! :msp_thumbsup:


----------



## struggle

Randy most forks are rebuildable. Not sure what level of fork you have though. I would ask a bicycle shop around you unless you are for an upgrade:msp_biggrin:


----------



## NHlocal

Ayuh, 
I did look into a rebuild, my local shop told me that it would be *minimum* $150. :msp_scared: 
Why not just go new, spend "a little" more and get something that will be all around better.....? 
If I can afford it that is..... :dunno: 
Just lookin' to find out what's a "good" replacement?


----------



## struggle

NHlocal said:


> Ayuh,
> I did look into a rebuild, my local shop told me that it would be *minimum* $150. :msp_scared:
> Why not just go new, spend "a little" more and get something that will be all around better.....?
> If I can afford it that is..... :dunno:
> Just lookin' to find out what's a "good" replacement?



For sure look into one that has a lock out if you don't already have that. Had no idea so costly to rebuild ouch:taped:


----------



## NHlocal

struggle said:


> For sure look into one that has a lock out if you don't already have that. Had no idea so costly to rebuild ouch:taped:



Thanks Shane.  
I'm starting to load gear for the days work, gonna be a tough one..... :bringit:


----------



## Brian13

150$ to rebuild is not bad, but I am not sure if there is a such thing as an affordable fork anymore LOL. The last time I was looking at them they were about +/- 700$ for a new one. Check ebay you might be able to find a decent one used. I like Marzocchi, they are bullet proof and pretty simple internals. Fox also make very good suspension as well. Most important thing is trying to match your travel length and axle to crown length. If you dont match those up you can mess up your geometry real bad. Also if you looking used you need to make sure the steerer tube is long enough or you will have to get a new one. The other thing to watch out for is the axle type. There is regular quick release, QR20, 20mm thru alxle, and now there is a couple others, but if you dont get the right one you will need a new hub for your front wheel to work. Probably just made it more confusing lol, but hope that helps some.


----------



## NHlocal

Thanks Brian, 
Yes it does help some, and yes it also makes it more confusing. :msp_confused: 
I've looked at some forks online and "tried" to match the features that mine has, confusing for sure. :msp_unsure: 
The one that keeps "stumping" me is the front axle(which I really don't know what I have)and the cantilever brakes. 
Oh, and now that you mentioned it, the crown to axle height..... :msp_confused:


----------



## NORMZILLA44

Howdy fine band! I cut some hard eucalyptus today, 288 xp all the way, not even a hiccup I love those saws. Took a pic or two, post em later, got a good workout anyway


----------



## NHlocal

Norm, you are a busy man, and you found time to cut? Glad to hear it! 
I had quite a "workout" myself yesterday. Dropped 2 Oaks and 3 large Pines. 
Got 3 more large Pines to drop tomorrow to finish the job.  I did manage to get some 
pics and video. Here's a few..... 



*The house is just out of the picture to the left, with wires directly above/behind.....*







*These are the three I was able to get down yesterday.....*






*I had a "visitor"(about 15' below me)while I was setting the pull rope in Pine #2, can you see what it is.....?*






*Love that 385(32" bar for reference).....*






*Needed a "little" help with the pull rope, could I have lined it up any better?(it's a 60' log) :msp_rolleyes:*


----------



## jimdad07

Nice looking stumps, and bat. Good to see this thread still going. I am in NH right now, in Tamworth. You folks have a great state here.


----------



## NHlocal

Thanks! 
I love NH, "live free or die"!


----------



## Eccentric

Randy I can't remember if I've already asked you this...............but whereabouts in NH are you? My FIL is in SW NH, near Keene.


----------



## NHlocal

Eccentric said:


> Randy I can't remember if I've already asked you this...............but whereabouts in NH are you? My FIL is in SW NH, near Keene.



I'm on the SW side of Lake Winnipesaukee, not lake front, but I can look down my street and see Paugus Bay. 

*.....here are some of the beautiful views I was taking in yesterday.....*


----------



## struggle

Here is a job I have been working on. One full day in a 50' lift and 2 1/2 hours this morning. This is the end result. I had no before pictures. 






59" bar on the 880


----------



## Rounder

View attachment 314224


View attachment 314225


Been in some pretty nice Cedar and White Fir. Long damn drive to Idaho to get at it, but it is some pretty nice timber. Giving the XP-Dubya a work out.

Take care Norm - Sam


----------



## jimdad07

Got a phone call today, looks like this weekend warrior gets to do a selective cutting and cleanup of dead stuff in a 30 acre patch of hard woods. I love those kinds of calls!


----------



## Alex D

Hey everyone, how are you all?? Haven't been on the computer (and likewise this site) a lot this past year or so. 

There is just some sad news I wanted to share with everyone and a really sobering reminder to be extra careful when working :

Arborist, 40, dies in freak accident on the job

Now I can't say I really knew the guy, I spoke/saw/met him twice in my life, last time was a few months back, but he seemed like an all around good guy, its really sad his life was cut tragically short. Please keep his family in your prayers.


----------



## Eccentric

NHlocal said:


> I'm on the SW side of Lake Winnipesaukee, not lake front, but I can look down my street and see Paugus Bay.
> 
> *.....here are some of the beautiful views I was taking in yesterday.....*



Nice views. Checking mapquest, you're about 2.5 to 3 hours from my FIL. Not too far.


----------



## struggle

Alex D said:


> Hey everyone, how are you all?? Haven't been on the computer (and likewise this site) a lot this past year or so.
> 
> There is just some sad news I wanted to share with everyone and a really sobering reminder to be extra careful when working :
> 
> Arborist, 40, dies in freak accident on the job
> 
> Now I can't say I really knew the guy, I spoke/saw/met him twice in my life, last time was a few months back, but he seemed like an all around good guy, its really sad his life was cut tragically short. Please keep his family in your prayers.



That's really sad to see read. 

I know from people here on this site it was recommend that I buy a wire flip line for that reason and I can see after climbing how it can happen easily:frown:


----------



## NHlocal

Alex D said:


> Hey everyone, how are you all?? Haven't been on the computer (and likewise this site) a lot this past year or so.
> 
> There is just some sad news I wanted to share with everyone and a really sobering reminder to be extra careful when working :
> 
> Arborist, 40, dies in freak accident on the job
> 
> Now I can't say I really knew the guy, I spoke/saw/met him twice in my life, last time was a few months back, but he seemed like an all around good guy, its really sad his life was cut tragically short. Please keep his family in your prayers.





struggle said:


> That's really sad to see read.
> 
> I know from people here on this site it was recommend that I buy a wire flip line for that reason and I can see after climbing how it can happen easily:frown:


So very tragic and so very sad. 
My very deepest, sincerest condolences and sympathies to his young family and all those who knew him. 
It is a VERY sobering reminder for me to TRIPLE CHECK my life supports EVERY time.
I hope and pray some good will come from this.....


----------



## NHlocal

I'm not sure I mentioned it but, I had hernia surgery last Monday. :msp_ohmy: 
So I've had some time to "catch up" on some "backlog"(pun intended). :hmm3grin2orange: 
Recovery is going pretty good, still painful to get up and move around..... :msp_thumbdn: 
Here's a video of some pruning I did last month.....  
Feel free to comment and or criticize, I appreciate any and all of it(that's how I learn).

<iframe width="420" height="315" src="//www.youtube.com/embed/jBRFw78Ja9Y" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>


----------



## NHlocal

This "recovery time" is giving me a chance to get some projects done..... :msp_thumbup:


*I changed my climbing saddle over to a Liger style rope bridge.....*







*Spliced up an HD climbing prusik.....*










*And spliced an eye on each end of my new rope lanyanrd*









And balanced my checkbook too..... :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## NHlocal

NHlocal said:


> This "recovery time" is giving me a chance to get some projects done..... :msp_thumbup:
> 
> 
> *I changed my climbing saddle over to a Liger style rope bridge.....*
> 
> 
> *Spliced up an HD climbing prusik.....*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *And spliced an eye on each end of my new rope lanyanrd*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And balanced my checkbook too..... :hmm3grin2orange:



Looks like pictures didn't load so I reinserted them. 

Still have two I can't get to post up..... :bang::bang::bang:


----------



## NHlocal

Finally got 'em to post..... :msp_thumbup:

*Here's the Liger style bridge conversion.....*







*.....and here's another pic of the two eyes I spliced on my new rope lanyard.....*






*Been having some trouble getting on, posting on, getting new post updates from Arboristsite, anyone else????? :dunno:*


----------



## Ronaldo

Yes Randy, I have been having trouble with the site, too. 
I have not been getting notifications of new posts ever since the site was hacked.
The last few days have not been able to even access the site.:msp_mad:
You are not alone.

Ron


----------



## NHlocal

Ronaldo said:


> Yes Randy, I have been having trouble with the site, too.
> I have not been getting notifications of new posts ever since the site was hacked.
> The last few days have not been able to even access the site.:msp_mad:
> You are not alone.
> 
> Ron



Ron, 
I really appreciate you answering back on that. I even went as far as "resetting" my computer 
(I forget what the term/process is)thinking my laptop picked up a virus. I forgot all about the site 
getting hacked, that explains a lot.....  
I'm gonna re subscribe to this thread and see if I get new post updates, I didn't get this one. I just logged 
in to see if there were any new posts. 
I'm two weeks out of hernia surgery and was back at work today. It was quite a challenge, still very uncomfortable, 
and still some pain. But better and better each day.  
And wouldn't you know, went and looked at two more trees after work that a co worker's sister wants taken down. Gave 
a bid and it was accepted on the spot. Yes, I did say I was just 2 weeks out of hernia surgery. And no, I'm gonna be cutting
in the "immediate" future(I'll wait at least 4 or 5 more days :hmm3grin2orange. I "may" do some 
"light" cutting this Saturday..... 
Here's a couple pics of what I looked at today after work..... 


*Hemlock on the left and the Beech on the right, nothing too difficult.....*










*That's me sizin' up the Beech.....*


----------



## struggle

Hey guys hit and miss on the site working lately. Hope this gets straightened out soon for everyone. 

Here is a picture of a trunk that I took down earlier this week. Tree was around 45' tall and 20' from the house. It was at its thinnest only an inch thick. Standing dead maple





Our area was hit hard tonight with tornados. One was within five miles of our town and said to be one mile wide. Rough night for a lot of people. major property damage everywhere. Phone has not rung yet but I'm known in my home town but not that far out from here. Will see tomorrow if it rings. I have stuff lined up in the morning to help at a friends house where I guess they have branches poking through the home. Will get pictures if I can. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## struggle

Here is what TallGuy and I took on this morning. Friends house.










The neighbors house was hit worse. I'm not set up tax wise etc to be cutting in SD so I helped the friend and left. I was told there were houses in there that had been pushed off foundations. Did not do any site seeing. Got in and out as quickly and safely as we could. 

Ask TallGuy if he knows where my vehicle keys are?






Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## NHlocal

Shane, 
WOW! That doesn't look good. I 'spose it could've been a whole lot worse.  
What was that? You lost your keys?!? That's not good. :msp_thumbdn:
Good to hear you're busy and safe. 
I'm still not getting updates for new posts. This is the first time in a few days 
I've logged in(pun intended:hmm3grin2orange to check for new posts. I also 
hope they get it taken care of ASAP. 
I "seem" to be recovering quickly from my surgery, but now is when I have to be 
really careful. I tend to jump in and go 100%, but right now I know I need to let my 
body get healed up so I don't go through it all over again. I "might" do some "light" 
cutting next weekend, we'll see what happens. 

Got some more video edited/uploaded, take a look and let me know what you see/think..... 


Here's part 1.....

<iframe width="420" height="315" src="//www.youtube.com/embed/yV_VwJv8tpo" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>


.....and here's part 2.....

<iframe width="420" height="315" src="//www.youtube.com/embed/l_X--nOwYkY" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>


----------



## struggle

Tallguy when I was up on the roof I asked him to move my vehicle and he sat the keys on the seat and somehow locked the doors by accident. My wife was gracious enough to bring out the extra set to me as all the big saws were locked up in the vehicle.

Cut at this farm for a little while. It made me very nervous as there were way to many people running saws that were large and they had never run stuff that big before. I knew the owners and asked them what they wanted done and they said only cut what absolutely has to one guy was running around with a 660 knocking over every big tree he could get it into like a little kid playing. Not good so I left.

This place is five miles from my home













Several homes were wiped out. This one was destroyed





I doubt I will really see any benefit from the storm in way of work but one never knows. There will be stumps to remove if people are willing to have them ground out. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## NHlocal

Shane, 
oh man, that's bad. I hope there were no serious injuries..... 
good decision to bail out on cutting at that place, sounds like someone's gonna get hurt.....


----------



## struggle

everyone has the right intentions to get stuff done , but when you have 10 people running around at one place with chainsaws with dull chains and force cutting stuff things are going to get bad. 

One guy made multiple attempts to notch a tree (locust) and I stopped him and said to let me finish it and even though it was blowing the direction he wanted the tree to go it had no leaves left to assist it falling that way and all the weight was on the opposite side of the notch he made. I wedged it and left some holding wood and had one of the bobcats help ease it over the right way. That one had the potential to hurt him and others.

As they were dropping trees people were driving into the site and no one was trying to stop them. 

Hopefully nobody gets hurt through this all. 

I noticed a few purple saws out there. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## NHlocal

Good call to help the guy out, Locust is very hard wood. Nicely done. 
I agree, hope nobody gets hurt trying to "help out".....


----------



## Eccentric

*Happy Birthday to Norm the Working Man!!!!!*


----------



## Eccentric

*Happy Birthday to Norm the Working Man!!!!!*


----------



## Eccentric

*Happy Birthday to Norm the Working Man!!!!!*


----------



## Eccentric

*Happy Birthday to Norm the Working Man!!!!!*


----------



## Eccentric

*Happy Birthday to Norm the Working Man!!!!!*






Happy 40th buddy!


----------



## Eccentric

*Happy birthday to Norm the Working Man!!!*






Happy 40th buddy!!!


----------



## NORMZILLA44

Hey thanks buy, been down but I'm not out yet.


----------



## Big_Wood

Happy Birthday Norm :bday:


----------



## NHlocal

Eccentric said:


> Happy 40th buddy!!!



WOW! 40 years young. I left you a Happy Birthday on your facebook page yesterday but I'll say it again here, 
HAPPY BIRTHDAY NORM!!! 

Been kind of a pain not getting new post notices ever since the sight got hacked, seems to be getting better. 
Hope you had a great birthday Norm.


----------



## struggle

Happy Day Norm!


----------



## NHlocal

HEY!!!!! The green background and the like button are back!!!!! :big_smile:
Hopefully they get everything back to "normal".....


----------



## NHlocal

HEY!!! Looks like AS has come back from "the dead", WOOHOO!!! Hope all you "working men(and women)are still "checking in" 
from time to time..... 
Really glad to be able to get back in/on and see what's what. 
Don't know/remember if I posted these and if I did whether or not anyone got to see 'em, some work I did a few weeks ago.....


<iframe width="560" height="315" src="//www.youtube.com/embed/2VE_toEZikU?list=UU842xTf3flYgYQxY4foxF8w" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe> 
<iframe width="560" height="315" src="//www.youtube.com/embed/JmFUT7nlOyk?list=UU842xTf3flYgYQxY4foxF8w" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>


----------



## NHlocal

Here's some "work" I did on my Church property the Saturday before last .....


----------



## NHlocal

Here's some work I did this past Saturday(11-2).....


----------



## struggle

I am so envious of your climbing skillz. I have gotten to fat over the year and really need to thin down to take it to the next level!


----------



## Eccentric

Norm! Get back to posting in here buddy.


----------



## cjtreeclimber

Eccentric said:


> Norm! Get back to posting in here buddy.


I'm Here!


----------



## cjtreeclimber

I've been gone a while myself but I still think of this forum. Happy Late Birthday Norm . Hope you're alright! Good to see yall again. I've been hurting and grunting through my work with whisky and pain killers. Made good money but been down about a week . Almost bought a nice bronco but someone got to it before me so then I turne around and got a slightly used Husqvarna 3120 xp, tree insurance, and a chiropractor.


----------



## NHlocal

Thanks Shane, but I really do have so much more to learn. Making progress all the time but, always more to learn. 

cj, I feel your pain, I'm "only" 7 1/2 weeks out of surgery for a hernia. Gotta do what ya' gotta do..... 

Couldn't get on the site for a little while yesterday(?), had to come back in and check on this thread, glad I did.


----------



## NHlocal

Hope everyone is well this week. Any plans for cutting?
I'll be cutting after I get out of "work" at the shop, topping a few more Pines for a customer.
Everyone have a great weekend.
Work safe.


----------



## sachsmo

NHlocal said:


> Hope everyone is well this week. Any plans for cutting?
> I'll be cutting after I get out of "work" at the shop, topping a few more Pines for a customer.
> Everyone have a great weekend.
> Work safe.




Dang Norm,

40 eh? Chit I have a Daughter that's 36. Har, har, har I be dang near old enough to be your Daddy!

Happy 4-oh!


mo


----------



## Warped5

Norm is 40?!

Shoot, I can't remember 40 ..... I can't even remember lunch yesterday!

Happy 40th Norm!


----------



## cjtreeclimber

Anyone Ever seen those new reality T.v shows of Arborculture on National Geographic? I bet its going to be funny to watch! I'm working on getting it one my phone. You can look it 
up on you tube its called " big bad wood " on national geographic. But it won't play all the way through the video


----------



## 2dogs

Hey Norm, HBD! There are a couple of 2100's for sale on CL here. He is selling a ton of Alaskan milling equipment along with the saws.


----------



## cjtreeclimber

Halliluja. I've got a partner (who is also a tree climber) I'm working with that is one city up. I've been advertising licenced, and Insured Tree work on craigs list in that city since. Got a couple calls for estimates to give so I called him and sent him that direction. Now we've got 1,600.00 bucks of just climbing rigging, cutting and dropping saturday and sunday, Then I've got another 600 bucks to make helping my partner out out for two days on one of his jobs monday and tuesday as well. I'll try to get some picks, but as soon as we hit that job site we're hittin it runnin smooth and slick chainsaws sharp and everythang! Yall climb safe!


----------



## NORMZILLA44

weell look what the cat drug in! pine takedown in the am.. hey can one of u guys, post a link to the 2101 thread. i cant find i t site different, and still learning smartphone. miss u all!


----------



## NHlocal

NORM!!!
Ayuh, the site is different, but good to have it up and running and great to have you back and posting.
Work safe on those Pines, I've got a couple Pines I'll be topping this afternoon, after I get out of "work".
This working man has to go make some coffee..... 
Work safe.


----------



## sachsmo

NORMZILLA44 said:


> weell look what the cat drug in! pine takedown in the am.. hey can one of u guys, post a link to the 2101 thread. i cant find i t site different, and still learning smartphone. miss u all!


Sorry Normy old boy,

did some searches and it seems that thread got lost somewhere in the transaction, the SD sticky lost about 45 pages too.

I'm sure other stuff is floating around out there in cyber space.

Hopefully Darin and Co. will get it all sorted.


----------



## homelitejim

I can't find the 2101 thread Norm but I did pick up a real nice 2100CD yesterday for $150 clams. Will try to post up a pic.


----------



## NHlocal

Here's a couple Oaks I dropped the Saturday before last, they're headed for the "firewood stockpile".....



<iframe width="560" height="315" src="//www.youtube.com/embed/d0O-DYS3LBQ?list=UU842xTf3flYgYQxY4foxF8w" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>


----------



## gsrsol84mm

NHlocal said:


> Here's a couple Oaks I dropped the Saturday before last, they're headed for the "firewood stockpile".....
> 
> 
> 
> <iframe width="560" height="315" src="//www.youtube.com/embed/d0O-DYS3LBQ?list=UU842xTf3flYgYQxY4foxF8w" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>




Excellent video, thanks for posting it. What camera are you using on your helmet ?


----------



## NHlocal

gsrsol84mm said:


> Excellent video, thanks for posting it. What camera are you using on your helmet ?



It's a Contour Roam helmet cam. It's a very basic digital camcorder that will take up to 1080p video. Right now I'm "only" using it in "720p mode". I haven't tried using it in 1080p, yet.


----------



## NHlocal

Here's some work I did last Saturday, only had one Pine to top. 
Tomorrow, after I get out of work at the shop, I'm gong back to the same property and top another one. 
Then I'll jump in my car drive about 30 minutes south and drop a Sugar Maple and buck it to stove length for the home owner. 
That'll be a good day's work for this "workin man and his chainsaw"..... 

<iframe width="420" height="315" src="//www.youtube.com/embed/pbzUTneD7Io" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>


----------



## Lark-o

NHlocal said:


> Here's some work I did last Saturday, only had one Pine to top.
> Tomorrow, after I get out of work at the shop, I'm gong back to the same property and top another one.
> Then I'll jump in my car drive about 30 minutes south and drop a Sugar Maple and buck it to stove length for the home owner.
> That'll be a good day's work for this "workin man and his chainsaw".....
> 
> <iframe width="420" height="315" src="//www.youtube.com/embed/pbzUTneD7Io" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>


What hand saw do you use and where can I find one? I need a nice saw for setting up deer stands.


----------



## NHlocal

Lark-o said:


> What hand saw do you use and where can I find one? I need a nice saw for setting up deer stands.


It's a Silky Ibuki. Silky makes about the best handsaw you can buy. They are "a bit pricey", but well worth the money!
Here's a link to one of the places that sells them(hopefully it works).

http://www.sherrilltree.com/Professional-Gear/Hand-Saws_7


----------



## fwgsaw

NHlocal said:


> It's a Silky Ibuki. Silky makes about the best handsaw you can buy. They are "a bit pricey", but well worth the money!
> Here's a link to one of the places that sells them(hopefully it works).
> 
> http://www.sherrilltree.com/Professional-Gear/Hand-Saws_7


Don't known much about hand saws but my chainsaw would work good(-;


----------



## NHlocal

Here's another Pine topping on the same property from last Saturday. This one went a whole lot easier..... 

<iframe width="420" height="315" src="//www.youtube.com/embed/DVtG64RtTck" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>


----------



## NORMZILLA44

Way to much to catch up on, brothers and sisters. Pig/saw man, leaves hopland and house. Meets girl of his dreams, in hometown of cazadero. Tree job from hell, totals truck, still breathing, weddins in October!


----------



## Eccentric

Things are happening for Norm I see. My friend we have some catching up to do.


----------



## NHlocal

Norm, 
great to hear you're still "with us" after everything that has happened, you are a very fortunate man. 
And congratulations again, sounds like you've got a good woman there. 
All the very best to both of you!


----------



## NHlocal

Tim Cherry said:


> working men, and saws!


Welcome to Arboristsite Tim, my name is Randy.


----------



## homelitejim

A couple new to me saws that will be in the rotation. Congrats Norm.


----------



## NHlocal

Nice score on the saws.....


----------



## NHlocal

Here's a Sugar Maple I dropped a couple Saturdays ago.....
I took down a "good sized" Oak last Saturday, still working on the video.....
I'll be pruning a Spruce around wires going into an older woman's home after
I get out of work Friday. Then Saturday I have an Oak and a Poplar to take down.
This workin' man is stayin' pretty busy, and lovin' it!!!

*Have a HAPPY THANKSGIVING everyone!!!* 

<iframe width="420" height="315" src="//www.youtube.com/embed/kJMWoN9hH0g" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>


----------



## Rounder

Haven't posted here in a bit, hope you all are well and Happy Thanksgiving.

Some pics from a couple weeks back. Saw pard finishing off a decent larch, pretty damn good for 60 years old. A rotten red fir that came back to the lead with a siswheel. That root did it's job. Cleaned up nicely about 20 feet out.

Take care - Sam


----------



## Brian13

Happy Thanksgiving everybody! Havnt been on much at all since the site started having problems. Looks like its back up and running just fine now. Hope everybody's holiday was pleasant. Spent mine at work, and everybody had their family come to the station though for a group dinner.





Might go do some black Friday shopping. My 200t has an air leak somewhere, dont have time to fix it at the moment and really need a backup saw. So a 201t might be in my future today. If so it will be not only my first new saw, but my first saw bought that even runs LOL.


----------



## Brian13

Got to climb a couple of pine trees today. Remembered to take a couple of pics when I was almost done. Topped and dropped one, cut another smaller one, and cleaned another of moss and deadwood. Got to use my new ms201 to. Not real impressed with it I must say, but I new that going into it. Will have to modify it for sure.


----------



## NHlocal

Brian,
great to hear from you again! I have to keep checking in 'cause I'm still not getting "new post notices" in my e mail???
That's a great family picture, the boys sure are getting big! Hope y'all are staying healthy. Late Happy Thanksgiving to you and you're family!
I heard the 201's are a bit disappointing stock, but respond well to mods.....? I sure love my 200t!
Good pics up in the Pine, been doing a lot of tree work lately?
I took the day off yesterday and used it to finish up the Poplar/Oak job I started Saturday.
Here's a few pics from the Oak.....












*It was about 35 with a light drizzle, not the best weather to work in but good enough to get the job done.....  *


----------



## Brian13

Happy late Thanks giving to you as well. We were all sick for awhile, had a cold going around. But everybody is healthy again. I have been busy but it hasnt all been fun tree work LOL. Have been taking down quite a few dead pines, but I have been doing far more palm trees than anything else. I love tree work! But I dont think I am that big of a fan of Florida tree work LOL. Palm trees are what messed up my 200t. One some days I had it running 6-7 hrs. only shutting it off to fuel it up. Got it pretty hot a few times, would get it to where the debris around the cylinder would start smoking. Palm trees are horrible for saws, pretty much wot with no load.


----------



## NHlocal

Good to hear you're all feeling better, "the cold epidemic" went around up here too, I just got over it myself(I think ). 
Glad to hear you're at least staying busy.  
Work safe.


----------



## Brian13

Been real busy, and looks like you have been as well. You still liking the hitch hiker( I think thats what it was called)?


----------



## NHlocal

Brian13 said:


> Been real busy, and looks like you have been as well. You still liking the hitch hiker( I think thats what it was called)?


Ayuh, love it! At least 90% of my climbing is SRT. There are times when DRT has the advantage, but not very often..... 
And yes, VERY busy!


----------



## NHlocal

Here's a Red Oak I took down back on 11/23, more of that "Saturday afternoon work"..... opcorn: 


<iframe width="420" height="315" src="//www.youtube.com/embed/RwtuXg8BP-U" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>


----------



## NHlocal

Here's a Poplar I took down last Saturday, the day started at 10 degrees, I think it ended up in the low 20's..... 

<iframe width="420" height="315" src="//www.youtube.com/embed/G_3trtsUCZo" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>


----------



## cjtreeclimber

Well I'm still here yall. Been working on the bigger trees this winter again since a lot of the nice paying smaller jobs are starting to get devoured by the landscapers for cheap again. I'm not yet a slick mouth sales man but I'll boast myself performer, so I do the stuff they can't. Here are a couple picks of some willow oak trees next to fences and sheds/houses with a four 1/2 foot base at the bottom. The pic on the right is what a willow looks like before I take everything off except the middle. 

At this I've got to hope that the rain will subside so that I may finish another willow oak surrounded by powerlines. Some of the branches I've been tip and but tying to the rigging point. I still work for cheap because I'm not certified of the certifications with a bunch of papers like everyone else; so, I just continue by sheer skill with low ball figures, references, and repeats. Also I live in my storage unite, drive a mini van, and get my jobs of craigs list, and I've got three and a half years hands on self employed tree work experience with the education of You-tube - Guess Heart Wood tree service should of hired me when I needed them most.


----------



## NHlocal

Great pics cj


----------



## NHlocal

cj, 
You're dropping some pretty big wood, got any video of that work? 
Hope business picks up for ya' and gets you some better trees to work. Unless of course you like droppin' that big wood.....  
Work safe.


----------



## cjtreeclimber

NHlocal said:


> cj,
> You're dropping some pretty big wood, got any video of that work?
> Hope business picks up for ya' and gets you some better trees to work. Unless of course you like droppin' that big wood.....
> Work safe.



Man I'm suprised that I didn't get a negative response from my previous posting . Sorry if I come off as cocky! 

I love your vids Nhlocal. I've got that goal set to eventually get my helmet cam.

Today I've had rough day. Last large branch that was overhanging a power line that I rigged off I underestimated and KAzzaaaap! What a
bunch of drama. Electricity everywhere. Friend ran away from the lowering line because the current was visible through it. I had to zip down and launch my way out to cut it so the peace would release before anymore damage to the lines would continue. luckily no one is dead and no lines here damaged only minor upsets to the power boxes. Police came out and gave us all a bunch of trouble because of some snoop calling in the proffesional government established ticket writers. now I have a court date. First time this has ever happened. Just one mistake is all it takes to screw up everything. I just want to curl up and sleep like a little baby now good freagin night.


----------



## NHlocal

Wow, glad you're still alive and with us. 
Hope everything works out alright for ya' .


----------



## logger 12345

well as busy as always with us here in ireland,  still logging massive trees,this is one we got a limb off this morning,no need for climbing,and thank god i decided not to climb this one cause the bottom was a little rotton,just put a 4inch cut in to the tree and it cracked away as you can see....the rest of the tree and all this limb the rest of the way up was in fine hard condition,it seems there is some rot at the base setting in.
the other limb looks good,i may have to climb it even though to cut it as it's very tall,maybe up to over 70foot....

i was going to update my own thread but unsure what happened some of it,was this site out of action recently or something? some of my threads got messed up,i hadn't been on here in ages,when i came back to update some of my own threads i couldn't and some of the threads were missing?
sorry if this post is a little offtopic here,just wondering that's all...

anyway here is this huge ash tree we are at right now,you can probably barely make me out standing under it.

all though i must admit the thumb nail option is a blessing,now it only takes a short time to shift through threads here.





View attachment 321718


----------



## NHlocal

logger 12345 said:


> well as busy as always with us here in ireland,  still logging massive trees,this is one we got a limb off this morning,no need for climbing,and thank god i decided not to climb this one cause the bottom was a little rotton,just put a 4inch cut in to the tree and it cracked away as you can see....the rest of the tree and all this limb the rest of the way up was in fine hard condition,it seems there is some rot at the base setting in.
> the other limb looks good,i may have to climb it even though to cut it as it's very tall,maybe up to over 70foot....
> 
> i was going to update my own thread but unsure what happened some of it,was this site out of action recently or something? some of my threads got messed up,i hadn't been on here in ages,when i came back to update some of my own threads i couldn't and some of the threads were missing?
> sorry if this post is a little offtopic here,just wondering that's all...
> 
> anyway here is this huge ash tree we are at right now,you can probably barely make me out standing under it.
> 
> all though i must admit the thumb nail option is a blessing,now it only takes a short time to shift through threads here.
> View attachment 321720
> View attachment 321721
> View attachment 321722
> View attachment 321723
> 
> View attachment 321718




logger,
good to hear from you again. And back with more good pics! 
Yes, we had some very serious problems with the site. Somebody hacked it and the entire site had to be shut down and "overhauled".
Seems to be back up and running now, but it does look a whole lot different. And yes, a lot of the threads got mixed up and are missing.
No problem posting updates here, it's not off topic. This is "the working man and chainsaw" thread, and you are definitely a working man
and a chainsaw(s).....


----------



## logger 12345

hey NHlocal.

thanks for the heads up,is it ok to continue i wonder updating my own thread? i'm just not sure if it is better to stick here.
this is a great thread with lots of excellent input.
would like to continue with my own thread too though,i'm just not sure weather it's offtopic for the section or not?

cheers
Dan


----------



## NHlocal

logger, 
I don't see a problem posting here, the one to give a good answer would be Norm. 
He's the one that started this thread, he still "shows up" once in a while.....


----------



## cjtreeclimber

Welcome to the forum Logger! I got this site working on my Andriod now so i purpose to check in here in the afternoons. It looks like you like woooood. I'm always trying to give it away after my tree take downs because I don't sale it or burn. If you pay for shipping and handling I sure send you some oak! LoL


----------



## cjtreeclimber

Brian13 said:


> Got to climb a couple of pine trees today. Remembered to take a couple of pics when I was almost done. Topped and dropped one, cut another smaller one, and cleaned another of moss and deadwood. Got to use my new ms201 to. Not real impressed with it I must say, but I new that going into it. Will have to modify it for sure.



I've yet to touch that 201 t but from what I've read and watched on here and you tube vids is that its a bit less of a slower cutter compared to the 200 t. I've used the 200t myself and Liked it; though compared to my 355 t I go with its comparable cutting speed, ergonomics and price for sure; however, the things been acting up a bit lately as I've possibly ran into some bad gas or the carb might need re-tune or cleaning . . You have a saw mod person of choice you use or plan on doing it yourself?


----------



## Brian13

I have already started it. Got the muffler opened up, and just have to advance the timing. Its definitely better now. Tuning is still rich though. Its a pain to tune with the limiter on the coil. Havnt had time to really fine tune it yet. After only a couple days of use I have already broke it lol. Was taking down a smallish oak right next to a house, real tight area and had to be pieced down. Normally I just use a caribeener to attach the saw to my belt, but I have been trying out my lanyard and had it attached to the caribeener so the saw sat higher when it was on my belt. Cut a small chunk and had to lower the saw so I could throw the chunk away from the house, and dropped the saw and grabbed the lanyard to lower it. The lanyard had somehow come off the caribeener and fell to the ground. It was only about 15' ish but now the stop switch dosnt work. Have to choke it to kill it now. Should be an easy fix though.


----------



## cjtreeclimber

Brian13 said:


> I have already started it. Got the muffler opened up, and just have to advance the timing. Its definitely better now. Tuning is still rich though. Its a pain to tune with the limiter on the coil. Havnt had time to really fine tune it yet. After only a couple days of use I have already broke it lol. Was taking down a smallish oak right next to a house, real tight area and had to be pieced down. Normally I just use a caribeener to attach the saw to my belt, but I have been trying out my lanyard and had it attached to the caribeener so the saw sat higher when it was on my belt. Cut a small chunk and had to lower the saw so I could throw the chunk away from the house, and dropped the saw and grabbed the lanyard to lower it. The lanyard had somehow come off the caribeener and fell to the ground. It was only about 15' ish but now the stop switch dosnt work. Have to choke it to kill it now. Should be an easy fix though.



I've done that a good few times like a dingbat. I dropped an 18 inch saw and bent the bar and another time forgot the attach my echo 271 to closer to my belt, and when I went to swing back closer to the trunk of a large tree it swung faster on the saw lanyard right below me and shatterd hard into the trunk. Had to buy new handle - where sits the kill switch, throttle, and carb housing. I've got the parts to put it together I just need to quit putting it off and finish putting it together.

Spelling edit . . ..

- Sent to you from my 3120 xp


----------



## Brian13

The 201 is not a bad saw. Its just choked up from epa regs. It runs much better with the muffler opened up, and with the timing advance its supposed to be better than the 20o. My 200 has an air leak and I just dont have time to find it and fix it.


----------



## cjtreeclimber

Here is a picture of three peaces of gear that I had picked up to help me on that job with the power line incident. Never used a hand ascender before. I used a peace of rope attached to it that hooked to my right foot, and the new left foot ascender for my left foot this time. Everything was hooked Hooked up with the Drt system made that made my ascending back up into the canopy real stepping breeze.

The Silk saw I had to re-purchase because this ex-girlfriend kicked me out because I'm an Clint eastwood type ass hole that won't put up with her mouth and she wouldn't let me get my silk hand saw back LoL The thing cuts like butter.

One thing after another. I guess the bad and good things do come in threes or something. Turns out I can't get my mini-van registered without jumping a few more hurdles. Might just have to go to south carolina to avoid the taxes on it, cheaper registration, and get my drivers licence over there too instead is a must. Too many silly little laws and hurdles in NC i.m.o. The rich get freedom and poor folks get squashed. So with that my next option is to just join forces with my old business partner instead, and I'll just have to make up for my loss with much more of a relentless job pick ups and better sales. Try to keep my head up.


----------



## NHlocal

cjtreeclimber said:


> View attachment 322088
> 
> 
> Here is a picture of three peaces of gear that I had picked up to help me on that job with the power line incident. Never used a hand ascender before. I used a peace of rope attached to it that hooked to my right foot, and the new left foot ascender for my left foot this time. Everything was hooked Hooked up with the Drt system made that made my ascending back up into the canopy real stepping breeze.
> 
> The Silk saw I had to re-purchase because this ex-girlfriend kicked me out because I'm an Clint eastwood type ass hole that won't put up with her mouth and she wouldn't let me get my silk hand saw back LoL The thing cuts like butter.
> 
> One thing after another. I guess the bad and good things do come in threes or something. Turns out I can't get my mini-van registered without jumping a few more hurdles. Might just have to go to south carolina to avoid the taxes on it, cheaper registration, and get my drivers licence over there too instead is a must. Too many silly little laws and hurdles in NC i.m.o. The rich get freedom and poor folks get squashed. So with that my next option is to just join forces with my old business partner instead, and I'll just have to make up for my loss with much more of a relentless job pick ups and better sales. Try to keep my head up.




cj,
this is a video of the basic ascending system I'm using right now, I'm still working on customizing a LOTS(Lanyard Over The Shoulder)strap to hook the bungee cord and the Hitch Hiker tether to..... 
it's a work in progress, but it works great. Take a look and let me know what you think..... 

<iframe width="420" height="315" src="//www.youtube.com/embed/UjoGoNaiWBU" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>


----------



## NHlocal

Oops, double post.....


----------



## trucky

Hey Brian 13. I to am a career firefighter. 12 years and counting. Local 191 watertown ny. It's been pretty busy hear last couple of days, we got 2 feet of snow overnight.


----------



## cjtreeclimber

NHlocal said:


> cj,
> this is a video of the basic ascending system I'm using right now, I'm still working on customizing a LOTS(Lanyard Over The Shoulder)strap to hook the bungee cord and the Hitch Hiker tether to.....
> it's a work in progress, but it works great. Take a look and let me know what you think.....
> 
> <iframe width="420" height="315" src="//www.youtube.com/embed/UjoGoNaiWBU" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>



NHlocal,

That looks like a nice set up. Might be better for me to go that rout . That hitch hiker set up is that the cord with the ascender by your left knee? That's what its called? I noticed that you went right on up with ease without fighting the your rope to tail through your right foot ascender? I had a petzel ascender that I lost for my right foot and I always had to pull myself up a bit to get enough weight at the end of the rope to freely tail through my foot ascender. I think the new ascender that I have works a lot smoother now . . . What do you call that set up , is there a vid on youTube somewhere that I can check it out a bit more in detail and learn? I think it will work with my d.r.t preference. Nice work NHlocal!


----------



## NHlocal

cjtreeclimber said:


> NHlocal,
> 
> That looks like a nice set up. Might be better for me to go that rout . That hitch hiker set up is that the cord with the ascender by your left knee? That's what its called? I noticed that you went right on up with ease without fighting the your rope to tail through your right foot ascender? I had a petzel ascender that I lost for my right foot and I always had to pull myself up a bit to get enough weight at the end of the rope to freely tail through my foot ascender. I think the new ascender that I have works a lot smoother now . . . What do you call that set up , is there a vid on youTube somewhere that I can check it out a bit more in detail and learn? I think it will work with my d.r.t preference. Nice work NHlocal!



cj,
No, the Hitch Hiker is kinda the same as your hitch pulley and friction hitch. It serves the same function but FAR MORE versatile, I can use my Hitch Hiker SRT which gives almost unlimited options for climbing/working. Here is a good video that shows it's use SRT and DRT..... <iframe width="560" height="315" src="//www.youtube.com/embed/BWEqDgaux8g" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>

My "knee ascender" system allows me to climb pretty much hands free like you saw in my video. I basically copied the Haas system, here's a video on it..... <iframe width="560" height="315" src="//www.youtube.com/embed/m49BBFJN5lA" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>
.....and take a look at this, 75 foot climb in 15 seconds! <iframe width="560" height="315" src="//www.youtube.com/embed/maZyIShNDJw" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>

Here is an earlier version of my climbing system, it shows the basic pieces of gear that I still use right now(put together a bit different)..... <iframe width="420" height="315" src="//www.youtube.com/embed/iqwJ3r1qFf4" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>

There really is a lot of information out there on this type of climbing gear, and it's only one of many options. I use it 'cause it's basic, simple, and not much to it. 
Hope that helps. 
Work safe.


----------



## cjtreeclimber

I've got a problem with my top handle finally taking a dump on me. Just seems like when it starts getting warm it acts like its running really lean I think. The thing starts screaming at really high rpm's and starts cutting off. When it gets hot it seems like its just revving way too high so I'm guessing its running lean. I sure hope i haven't been running it too lean. Never even messed with the carb on this one but maybe I probably should of because echo (from what I've heard) sends there saws out lean to get past the epa. I have a five year waranty on this thing. It seams solid, I'm hoping i just have a carb issue or something. Always put alcohal treatment in my gas. I'm going to have to start a forum on this and hopefully I can get some guidance through this thing. I've got all the tools and if i need more tools lowes is right around the corner. Need this thing to run right like right now!


----------



## Eccentric

Sounds like an air leak (or at least a too-lean carb setting).


----------



## cjtreeclimber

Eccentric said:


> Sounds like an air leak (or at least a too-lean carb setting).




Ok I'm about to tear it down and pull the plugs out to get to the adjustment screws maybe. I want to start a new forum on this to get all the help I can get. Can't figure out how to start the forum on it . . .


----------



## Eccentric

Click the grey "chainsaw" tab above the title of this thread ("The working man, and chainsaw thread!!!!!!!!!"), and then click the green "post new thread") on the upper right of the chainsaw forum index.


----------



## cjtreeclimber

Eccentric said:


> Click the grey "chainsaw" tab above the title of this thread ("The working man, and chainsaw thread!!!!!!!!!"), and then click the green "post new thread") on the upper right of the chainsaw forum index.



Thanks alot eccentric for your input and guidance here!


----------



## Brian13

trucky said:


> Hey Brian 13. I to am a career firefighter. 12 years and counting. Local 191 watertown ny. It's been pretty busy hear last couple of days, we got 2 feet of snow overnight.



I have 8 years career and 1 volunteer. This is our busy time of the year, but it seems like I have been a lot busier with tree work this year. We have been pretty slow this year for calls.



cjtreeclimber said:


> I've got a problem with my top handle finally taking a dump on me. Just seems like when it starts getting warm it acts like its running really lean I think. The thing starts screaming at really high rpm's and starts cutting off. When it gets hot it seems like its just revving way too high so I'm guessing its running lean. I sure hope i haven't been running it too lean. Never even messed with the carb on this one but maybe I probably should of because echo (from what I've heard) sends there saws out lean to get past the epa. I have a five year waranty on this thing. It seams solid, I'm hoping i just have a carb issue or something. Always put alcohal treatment in my gas. I'm going to have to start a forum on this and hopefully I can get some guidance through this thing. I've got all the tools and if i need more tools lowes is right around the corner. Need this thing to run right like right now!



I agree with Aaron, sounds like an air leak. Same problem I have with me 200t. Need to do a vacuum test to verify where its at. Impulse line, intake boot, fuel line and crank seals are possible culprits.


----------



## cjtreeclimber

Ok, so the saw is not even a year old. Maybe I should discontinue this maybe of what I'm going to do is pull the tabs out from the high and low. It sounds like it would make more sense that I could have an air leak somewhere because the saw wasn't always like this. I noticed it a couple months ago doing this but just gradually got worse. My dealer gave me a five year warranty on this so maybe I should just check a few things out and make it look like i never touched it? I remember that I worked for a contractor and used his gas. I'm afraid that gas might have been a mistake but I'm not sure if I even used it in this saw or not. I always put good gas in my stuff. I will never ever use some idiots gas again!!!

Anyways, Carb pops out real easily . wasn't very technical at all ; although, I want to find the plug and pull it so I can see what color it shows too, and maybe peer into the cylinder if i can find my way in without tearing the whole thing down!


----------



## Brian13

If its under warranty let them look at it. They may not want to cover it if you try to fix it first. Most likely an air leak, and not bad gas.


----------



## cjtreeclimber

Can I go about a vacume Test myself? I might be able to buy what tool I need if its an investment I'd maybe do whatever . .


----------



## cjtreeclimber

Brian13 said:


> If its under warranty let them look at it. They may not want to cover it if you try to fix it first. Most likely an air leak, and not bad gas.


 ya, Ok man maybe thats what I need to do then. just put the carb back in , put it together and take it in. But I'll be waiting a dagon month! I might have to try to purchase and extra 355 t or just go find a cheap one off craigslist or something.


----------



## Brian13

Thats how I ended up with the 201. Dont have time to fix mine and needed a saw.


----------



## cjtreeclimber

Just put the carb back in and a new handle to replace my mexican wood handle. Started right up the saw did. Seems real solid. But I know when it gets nice and hot from cutting it will start acting up. So ya, a vacume test. Got to bring it in.


----------



## cjtreeclimber

Well now where is everybody? Ok, so today I got subbed out for taking three small elm trees down. first one was across the street from a power line. So what I did was take a stick about the length of an ax to measure its fell zone. Worked great. Some cool thing I learned and was right on the mark. Second tree I hand to rig about two branches, used the end of my climb line like Nhlocal did and wrapped around a nub for friction, was easy and fast. Now the Third!!! Was full of vines. I cussed and screamed at it I hate vines in trees. What a cluster. I climbed up into the crotch of it to find some big peaces of poop from something living in it! I took my time and looked through it for cavities on my way up, tied off part of the top, had the guys pull, made my notch, and as that top hit the ground two fat corn fed coons popped out of it and dashed off. I could have been ravenged by coons if I had gone up it any hire! Anyways . . . still alive. Second day without having a beer to drink too. Yall be very SAFE!


----------



## Eccentric

Haven't ran a saw in quite a while. Haven't even worked on them much in going on two months! This sucks. Will be back at it soon. Only saw stuff I've done is ship a buncha saw parts throughout the country. Received a few too...


----------



## cjtreeclimber

Eccentric said:


> Haven't ran a saw in quite a while. Haven't even worked on them much in going on two months! This sucks. Will be back at it soon. Only saw stuff I've done is ship a buncha saw parts throughout the country. Received a few too...


 
Are you saw scrappin?


----------



## Eccentric

Mostly I've been shipping bars and bar tips to folks in the "Christmas" thread. I'm also starting to part out some of my parts saws. Will be sellin' some of those parts on feebay. Will be selling a saw or two as well. Gotta make some room and recoup some $$$ for parts and such.


----------



## NHlocal

14" of snow Sunday morning, 4" more tonight. I guess winter has started. Oh yeah, it was -5 this morning. Puttin' a lot of wood through the woodstove. 
Gettin' a little "cabin fever" already and winter hasn't even started, I gotta get out and do some tree work.....


----------



## cjtreeclimber

I'm way up past my bed time. Had to get me a top handle running (while my 355 T sits in the dealership) ,so finally put my little echo 271 t back together with new parts since I smashed it about 6 months ago.
It fired right up. A whole weird familiar feeling finally holding it and running it again.


----------



## NORMZILLA44

cjtreeclimber said:


> I've got a problem with my top handle finally taking a dump on me. Just seems like when it starts getting warm it acts like its running really lean I think. The thing starts screaming at really high rpm's and starts cutting off. When it gets hot it seems like its just revving way too high so I'm guessing its running lean. I sure hope i haven't been running it too lean. Never even messed with the carb on this one but maybe I probably should of because echo (from what I've heard) sends there saws out lean to get past the epa. I have a five year waranty on this thing. It seams solid, I'm hoping i just have a carb issue or something. Always put alcohal treatment in my gas. I'm going to have to start a forum on this and hopefully I can get some guidance through this thing. I've got all the tools and if i need more tools lowes is right around the corner. Need this thing to run right like right now!View attachment 322329


Been awhile, Ay Brothers?? Echo best top saws made, u ask me!


----------



## cjtreeclimber

Norm, 

that was a thumbs up for making my blood boil. 355 t had ethanol poisoning. It's repaired for 62 bucks on a carb rebuild. It starts easy, it runs, and it cuts like the 200 t. Do you have any top handles you'd like to display on a cold start?


----------



## NHlocal

NORMZILLA44 said:


> Been awhile, Ay Brothers?? Echo best top saws made, u ask me!


Ayuh, 
been a while Norm. Good to hear from ya'!  
By the look of those pictures you're postin' on facebook you've been gettin' in some good huntin' time with the dogs.....


----------



## cjtreeclimber

Just did some carb and muffler work on the cs 271 t. Starts and runs way better now , I know I am a novice BTW . . .


----------



## NHlocal

Ayuh, 
muffler mod is about the biggest "bang for the buck" to increase the performance. Once you get the carb tuned in you should notice a big difference. 
I have modded mufflers on two of my saws, I noticed a big gain in performance on both..... 
Sounds like it was raining down your way in the video, we're getting freezing rain up here right now.....


----------



## cjtreeclimber

NHlocal said:


> Ayuh,
> muffler mod is about the biggest "bang for the buck" to increase the performance. Once you get the carb tuned in you should notice a big difference.
> I have modded mufflers on two of my saws, I noticed a big gain in performance on both.....
> Sounds like it was raining down your way in the video, we're getting freezing rain up here right now.....



Since it's been rainin, I'll tell ya, I haven't had so much fun making vids, and debating left wingers in a while. 8th day haven't fallen
off the wagon I think it sure is taking me somewhere. Right now I'm studying 2 cycle carb maintenance . . . 

weather sucks


----------



## NHlocal

8 days?, Awesome!  
Rain doesn't make for good tree workin', for me it's a good excuse to rest up and get "inside projects" done. Sharpen chain, clean saws, check gear, all that "good stuff".....


----------



## NHlocal

Here's a White Oak I took down earlier this month.....
Looks like I'll be taking down a couple declining Ash on Thursday......


----------



## NHlocal

Merry Christmas to all!


----------



## Brian13

Hope all has a Merry Christmas!


----------



## NHlocal

Brian13 said:


> Hope all has a Merry Christmas!



Merry Christmas to you and your family Brian.


----------



## Brian13

Merry Christmas to you and your family to. I am at work today, and the family is sick. So we did our Christmas yesterday and had a good day.


----------



## cjtreeclimber

HO HO HO MERRY CHRISTMAS!


----------



## NORMZILLA44

Merry Christmas brothers! Im enjoying it with my new family, and future bride....


----------



## NHlocal

Brian13 said:


> Merry Christmas to you and your family to. I am at work today, and the family is sick. So we did our Christmas yesterday and had a good day.


Sorry to hear the family is sick, hope y'all heal quick.


----------



## NHlocal

cjtreeclimber said:


> HO HO HO MERRY CHRISTMAS!


Merry Christmas cj.....


----------



## NHlocal

NORMZILLA44 said:


> Merry Christmas brothers! Im enjoying it with my new family, and future bride....


Merry Christmas Norm!!!  
Great to hear from you again! Congratulations again on the engagement! 
Not sure how to multe quote with this new format so I'm going down the list.....  
Taking down a couple declining Ash tomorrow, looks like it might be snowing.....  
Have a safe Christmas day eve everyone!


----------



## Brian13

NHlocal said:


> Sorry to hear the family is sick, hope y'all heal quick.



Its the kids first year of school, seems like as soon as they get over something on comes the next. And the wife follows right behind lol. Good to hear from you Norm. Looks like your doing well!


----------



## NORMZILLA44

Morning fellas!


----------



## NHlocal

Morning Norm! Or should I say afternoon(now).....  
Got those two Ash dropped, no problem. It was snowing and a bit cold, but it went really well.  
I'll get the video up as soon as I can.....


----------



## NORMZILLA44

Great stuff Randy! Nice hinge.


----------



## NHlocal

NORMZILLA44 said:


> Great stuff Randy! Nice hinge.


Thanks Norm, I'm workin' the video right now.....


----------



## NORMZILLA44

Sweet NHlocal productions!


----------



## NHlocal

NORMZILLA44 said:


> Sweet NHlocal productions!



Ayuh,
I won't forget Norm, you're the one that came up with that.....


----------



## NORMZILLA44

LOL! Hey I can be a guest star someday.


----------



## NHlocal

Norm it would be my pleasure to have you "makin' chips" in one of my videos!


----------



## NHlocal

Well, here it is. Nothin' fancy and no climbing necessary, just droppin' a couple of declining Ash near a house. 
Used my throwline to set the pull rope.....


----------



## NORMZILLA44

Nice job vid, and saw my friend!


----------



## NHlocal

Thanks Norm.
And it was my favorite kind of job, home owner cleanup!


----------



## NHlocal

Thanks Norm.
And it was my favorite kind of job, home owner cleanup!  
Oops.....double post.....


----------



## cjtreeclimber

Is that a new saw NHLocal?

I'm still cutting trees down, and Also some been leaf blowing with a landscaper Friend that called me out and I helped him with three days of nothing but blowing leaves. Used my pb 770t and another hand held blower at the same time Dual Gunner! Helps to have something to do when things slow down, and it seems it ain't slowin down yet. Just did another Job today where I had to top down a medium dead pine tree, a spar of a gum tree left that got hit by lightening, and some other sapling size tree. Homeowner was really happy gave me a fat tip. I didn't have to clean any thing up. Looks like winter may be easy breezy so far. I still want to buy more tools like that Haas from NHlocals srt video, and a helmet cam but I know its about that time to start pressing toward getting a full size truck or work van for hauling a bigger trailer and so forth... . .. ..b.t.w. NHlocal, would you have any suggestions on the type of helmet cam to shop for? Yall have a happy new years!


----------



## NHlocal

Happy New Year everyone!!! 

cj, 
I really like my Contour Roam. It's "bare bones basic", no view screen, etc., but it will take up to 1080p HD video, is *VERY* easy to use, is very rugged and low profile, and it only cost me $100(plus $25 for the 32g micro SD card). 
The GoPro is a great choice because of all the options it has. I've never used one myself but everyone who has one seems to have good things to say about 'em. They are "a bit" more expensive though. I think you can get them starting at about $200.....hope that helps. 
Good to hear you're staying busy. It's better to be busy doing work than busy looking for work. 
Have a safe New Year!


----------



## NORMZILLA44

Brothers, friends! Happy new year. Yeah love them home owner cleanups, love it when they say hey leave the brush I will deal with it. Hey perfect....


----------



## Brian13

Happy new years guys. Finally finished getting the 201 set up today. Filed a little on the flywheel key to advance it some and that made a huge improvement. Has great throttle response and plenty of power now. Very happy with the saw now. Now I just need a 066 or a nice pm800 would do.


----------



## NHlocal

Happy New Year Norm and Brian! 

Ayuh,
those jobs are the perfect ones, I love 'em! 

Was "a bit" restless today so, after getting permission from my neighbor I climbed up and cleaned out some broken limbs.
The tree is on his property but the larger limb was hanging down into one of the small Elms on the edge of my yard. I was
also concerned because his children play out there and didn't want to leave widow makers hanging over the yard. I took
video but I didn't take any pictures with the camera today. I'll have to pull some pics off the video. I do have some "before"
pictures I took back in November, gives a good look at the "mess".....


----------



## cjtreeclimber

Alright, yall remember that job I was talking about with the incident I had with a swinging branch hitting the line and blowing two transformers? Well I went back to work on it again today to finish the rest of the challenging limbs on it. These limbs where a mere fraction of the technical difficulty as compared to the many others I'd taken down before off the stem. I did not like messing with this thing but wanted it to be done with and get me moneys. All is down now except the branch that my climb line is on. Tomorrow I'll make a vid of me felling the spar.


----------



## NHlocal

cj,
Nice pic, I'd love to work some big wood like that. 
.....look forward to seeing that video. opcorn:


----------



## cjtreeclimber

Video is uploading, but It's take a couple hours .


----------



## Big Natey

cjtreeclimber said:


> Alright, yall remember that job I was talking about with the incident I had with a swinging branch hitting the line and blowing two transformers? Well I went back to work on it again today to finish the rest of the challenging limbs on it. These limbs where a mere fraction of the technical difficulty as compared to the many others I'd taken down before off the stem. I did not like messing with this thing but wanted it to be done with and get me moneys. All is down now except the branch that my climb line is on. Tomorrow I'll make a vid of me felling the spar.


 
Hey man, be sure and watch out for that powerline.


----------



## cjtreeclimber

Its down already

Sent from my SGH-T889 using Tapatalk


----------



## NHlocal

Big Natey said:


> Hey man, be sure and watch out for that powerline.



HEY! Welcome to Arboristsite! I see you just joined a couple weeks ago.


----------



## cjtreeclimber

NHlocal you'll be pushing me to get a helmet cam down the road


----------



## NHlocal

Ayuh,
a helmet cam is nice. Gives a great climber point of view of your work. 
The #1 reason I got my helmet cam(and the #1 reason I continue to use it)is I can sit down 
and watch myself work. See what I did, good and bad, and learn from it. I'm my own "worst critic". 

That was a big tree. Was that Maple, can't remember if you already said what it was or not? 

I've been "reminded" of it a few times when I started SRT and I'll pass it along, when using a 
toothed ascender like you have for your "only" life support is a bit risky. If, for any reason, it 
failed you would only have your foot ascender holding you as your life support. 
Don't take it the wrong way, it's just me being anal about safety. 

Well done getting that tree on the ground.


----------



## Big Natey

NHlocal said:


> HEY! Welcome to Arboristsite! I see you just joined a couple weeks ago.



thanks man, this is an awesome forum.


----------



## cjtreeclimber

.. this post deleted. sorry


----------



## cjtreeclimber

NHlocal said:


> Ayuh,
> a helmet cam is nice. Gives a great climber point of view of your work.
> The #1 reason I got my helmet cam(and the #1 reason I continue to use it)is I can sit down
> and watch myself work. See what I did, good and bad, and learn from it. I'm my own "worst critic".
> 
> That was a big tree. Was that Maple, can't remember if you already said what it was or not?
> 
> I've been "reminded" of it a few times when I started SRT and I'll pass it along, when using a
> toothed ascender like you have for your "only" life support is a bit risky. If, for any reason, it
> failed you would only have your foot ascender holding you as your life support.
> Don't take it the wrong way, it's just me being anal about safety.
> 
> Well done getting that tree on the ground.



It was a will oak . . that is, until I uhh . . you know. ya not a good srt setup. I hooked the hand ascender to my hitch climber using a lanyard - safer. 
I've been busy. Water pump in my van quit working. I got to get something else to drive. I'm thinking a 4x4 k 5 blazer, an 4x4 s10 blazer, or a panel van. Not going for no pick up truck like everyone else complains about stuff getting stolen right out the back. Got about 1,300 bucks saved up not including what I can get out of my van for weight, and maybe my little 6 x 10 foot trailer could go for six bills i think.


----------



## NHlocal

Tough break, 
having gear out of sight and locked up is the way to go for sure.....


----------



## NORMZILLA44

cj, that one looked like a bad dream. But the tricky dismantles I enjoy the most, it's like proving u can still do it.


----------



## NHlocal

NORMZILLA44 said:


> cj, that one looked like a bad dream. But the tricky dismantles I enjoy the most, it's like proving u can still do it.



Ayuh, 
I agree Norm, I always enjoy the challenge.....  
Time to get ready for work and make some coffee.....


----------



## cjtreeclimber

Found something and driving it around. 96 chevy 4x4 s 10 blazer. Everything works fine

Sent from my SGH-T889 using Tapatalk


----------



## NORMZILLA44

Hello fellas, just hauling firewood, as of lately for the working man. Just enough to heat the house....


----------



## NHlocal

NORMZILLA44 said:


> Hello fellas, just hauling firewood, as of lately for the working man. Just enough to heat the house....



Ayuh, 
does "gathering firewood" ever really end.....?  I do love it though. 
Looked out the window about 20 minutes ago and saw this, and yes, it's still raining.....


----------



## struggle

Hey guys I haven't checked in this thread for a while. I really do very little work in the winter if any. Today I did some trade work for the like new MS361 I got in the summer. Guy wanted these two trees cut down along a fence line that was affecting a farm field. He wanted them in the grove and that is where I got them to go. I will have cut the tree tomorrow up for it to dry and they will move it as they see fit. 

I only took picture of the biggest one. At the cut it measured 69" across. At the ground it is over 7' 

I need to do some back reading on this thread as it looks like you guys have been busy. 

Used the 880 with a 41" 





Picture of my fat A$$ as well in there, I would have to of done a video but I hadn't planned on taking this tree down today but weather was perfect with favorable wind and temps with sun






Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## cjtreeclimber

Good to see ya Struggle! Looks like you cut the last tree over there.

I've been getting back to work a bit myself. Had someone steal my expensive phone right out my shiny red blazer. I Went in a house to look for a friend real quick and came out my cell phone was gone!. . . . So much for my big talk about having an s.u.v over a pickup for preventive theft reasons. Unfortunately I had to pawn a few things right away and went and upgraded to the galaxi note 3. Now started a job for a new contractor that called me out today to take down to willow Oaks. Lots of rigging involved in the rain grrr . . . The guy really wants me to work for him for 20 an hour. No way! Told him to just call me when He really needs a climber. I can tell I don't want to work for him esp when all his saws are dole and way out of shape. Also I won't use his gas or go up with any of his saws considering the chain brake off the husqvarna was broke off and the idle was turned up so high that the chain spins . He agreed to pay me what I want for taking these things down tomorrow, and if he needs my help offer is on the table.


----------



## NHlocal

Shane, 
good to hear from ya' again! 
That's quite a tree(and a great picture), nice job getting it down safe and where you wanted it. 
That'll be a good day's work getting that tree "cut up", would love to see some pics of that..... 
Ain't been all that busy myself, should pick up again before too long.
Work safe tomorrow.


----------



## struggle

I just last week got my MS361 from Scott aka Tree Monkey as he ported it so I will get to see how he did with the porting on it (he did both the 460 and 660 and they absolutely haul in the cut). There will be plenty of run time on it tomorrow for sure. Going to be a rare 51 degrees here so it should be ideal for some cutting weather in a sweatshirt I hope in the sun.


----------



## TALLGUY

Wow that is a good sized stick. Glad to see you put it where you wanted it. It was great weather today.


----------



## struggle

TALLGUY said:


> Wow that is a good sized stick. Glad to see you put it where you wanted it. It was great weather today.


You can come over and help me cut it up tomorrow as a mini GTG


----------



## NHlocal

struggle said:


> I just last week got my MS361 from Scott aka Tree Monkey as he ported it so I will get to see how he did with the porting on it (he did both the 460 and 660 and they absolutely haul in the cut). There will be plenty of run time on it tomorrow for sure. Going to be a rare 51 degrees here so it should be ideal for some cutting weather in a sweatshirt I hope in the sun.



Pics.....?!?


----------



## struggle

NHlocal said:


> Pics.....?!?


I will take some. All I have to do is cut the tree off the fence line and then enough that they can move it down the road with a tractor/loader. 

So I don't have to get crazy cutting stuff up small as that would just make more work for them as well.


----------



## struggle

Here is what I have to cut up this afternoon. Starting right after I set this iPad down











Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## NHlocal

Nice pics Shane, looks like you got your work "cut out" for ya' today.....  
(You see what I did there..... ) 
Work safe.


----------



## struggle

One cut up or down as you want to call it. The ported MS361 did most of the work. It is very impressive for being 60cc saw now and lighter than using the MS460

Still might be a couple more cuts on the trunk but I need a tractor to bump it as I will not go in the center to cut anymore if it. It would be unsafe and could roll on me. 







Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## struggle

I'm tired. Not so sure at my current physical condition I could remotely hang with the big timber cutters.

Last picture of the mess. Owner will have to push clear out some and then decide if they want me back to chunk it up some more. 

The ported MS361 (Scott Kunz) did not disappoint at all. IT was real happy with a 20" bar on it. Nice work Scott again.











Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## TALLGUY

Looks like you got a workout. Wish my honey do list would have allowed me to drop by and cut some sticks.


----------



## cjtreeclimber

A really interesting day. This contractor that wants to be a 'boss man' comes out of the customers house every now and then. I told the guy that he needs at least one more labor if indeed that he thinks both of these willow oak trees are to be done in one day. So typical of an other contractor to be wishful of a job getting done in such a timely basis . .. mind you its a willow oak with limbs tree size that I had to tip and butt tied at the same time. This guy say's he could knock out both trees in one day. I highly doubt it. He agreed to pay more more because I sharpened all his dull ass saws and he wants me to be his ***** but when it's all said and done I won't help the smart ass salesman again considering he's a bull shitter.


----------



## struggle

cj I couldn't take that from anyone. You have to risk your life to climb out on trees like that and if the guy doesn't respect your work ethic how could you feel comfortable working for someone that arrogant.


----------



## NHlocal

struggle said:


> cj I couldn't take that from anyone. You have to risk your life to climb out on trees like that and if the guy doesn't respect your work ethic how could you feel comfortable working for someone that arrogant.



Good work getting those trees chunked Shane, very hard work no matter how you look at it. 

And cj, getting trees like that down safely in tight spaces like that takes time. People who don't 
agree have never worked alone or with "little" help just won't get it. Take your time and be safe. 

Time to make some coffee and get ready for work.....


----------



## cjtreeclimber

Thanks guys. Ya that coffee sounds delightfull! Be safe!

Sent from my SM-N900T using Tapatalk


----------



## cjtreeclimber

Got them things on the ground. I let the boss guy have the honer in taking down the spar. He missed the house by a a foot using what appears to be a snap cut with a gab cut out. Stupid people are everywhere and they will give you bad gas. I.M.O hope yall don't mind if I sorta vent on here.

Sent from my echo cs 355 t


----------



## NHlocal

cjtreeclimber said:


> Got them things on the ground. I let the boss guy have the honer in taking down the spar. He missed the house by a a foot using what appears to be a snap cut with a gab cut out. Stupid people are everywhere and they will give you bad gas. I.M.O hope yall don't mind if I sorta vent on here.
> 
> Sent from my echo cs 355 t



cj,
Any tree safely on the ground is a good way to end the day, walking away alive with no injuries or damage. Sounds like a good day.....


----------



## cjtreeclimber

Ain't she perdy? Everything works on her. Seems to be in very good shape this one I got this time. Alot of miles but had just 1 owner and I can tell whoever it was took care of it as its a 96. I'm starting to muse on youtube videos about this thing so I can know its in and outs. 4 Lo works so I can use the thing to get in back yards and pull trees down. got the two tow hooks in the front, trailer hitch in the back with the electric braking system. 4.3 L v6 with the 700 r transmission.


----------



## struggle

The s-10s are nice until you have to work on them. Recently had to (not same vehicle) replaced injectors on one for miss fire, oil remote filter lines (have to lift engine slightly to get them out, replace starter. They can be real tough to work on as there just is no room. But what model now days isn't tough to work on.


----------



## cjtreeclimber

Aya friend gave me and old saw of his. 200 t that has good compression. though to get the handle back on right might need a new case or get the stud out somehow and put another one so he tells me. Got all the parts and its runs supposedly. Might get on trying to fix it myself, or just drop it off to a descent mechanic that can bring it to life.


----------



## NHlocal

cj,
I've got nothin' but good to say about my 200t, if it is a "runner" it would definitely be worth getting the stud repaired/replaced. 
As you've seen in my videos I've been using and abusing my 200t for more than 3 years..... 
This is the video that it took a 40 foot fall(and survived with no damage)when the clip popped off, I still can't believe it. 
It's at about 5:17.....


----------



## cjtreeclimber

NHlocal said:


> cj,
> I've got nothin' but good to say about my 200t, if it is a "runner" it would definitely be worth getting the stud repaired/replaced.
> As you've seen in my videos I've been using and abusing my 200t for more than 3 years.....
> This is the video that it took a 40 foot fall(and survived with no damage)when the clip popped off, I still can't believe it.
> It's at about 5:17.....




Wow that thing stuck right in that osb?


----------



## cjtreeclimber

I got some new yellow samson rigging rope today to do a job. its thick at 5/8ths and 200 ft. paid about 270 buckos. Today I used it with mo old shorted bull rope blake hitched on it for cradling some large branches over a house. Hopefully the labers that I seldom use can see the color yellow when handling a saw.


----------



## NHlocal

Ayuh,
if I didn't see it myself I would never believe it, the home owner and his family saw the whole thing. opcorn:

Now that is some nice riggin' rope, is that the stable braid? Samson makes great rope.


----------



## NORMZILLA44

Ahh, getting over being sick here. Not much new, dropped a dead standing madrone, and nice tall skinny fir, for the woodstove, here the other day. Madrone hung up, knew it wouldn''t be heavy enough, to push through some neighboring fir limbs. Fir was a line drive! Madrone we just jerked out with a winch, tall straight one.


----------



## NHlocal

Norm, 
good to hear from ya' again, and glad to hear you're feeling better. 
Being sick is never pleasant, a lot of "stuff" going around this time of year. 
Also good to hear you got those trees down safe, sometimes even the "little ones" 
can give you the biggest trouble. 
Not much happening over this way right now, it's pretty cold this morning, about 0..... 
Time to put some more wood in the stove, get ready for work, and make some coffee. 
Work safe.


----------



## CRThomas

NORinfo from BBC put ZILLA44 said:


> Thats a bummer man, well you ar welcome here to look at these. Try, and find some good ones to show ya!


I got some Info from BBC put it to work and got swamp with free wood. Even had two people run me down to clear out large area of free wood no power lines no buildings. Next time you you see BBC on here check hisinfo out. I got wood and every body is out.


----------



## cjtreeclimber

I keep buyin stuff. My friend is working on getting some property so he's selling things now. Just gave me a trailer for six bills. An upgrade from my old one. Plus he's going to want me to rent out the property with four acres . . . .. too many cool things happening. Here is my much larger trialer I bought today.


----------



## cjtreeclimber

Whats everyone been up to? Everyone making it through the winter?


----------



## NHlocal

cjtreeclimber said:


> Whats everyone been up to? Everyone making it through the winter?


Ayuh, 
been down with the flu for the past 3 days.....


----------



## cjtreeclimber

NHlocal said:


> Ayuh,
> been down with the flu for the past 3 days.....



I know you'll be back at it again soon fashioning something new we've never seen!! I just had a cold and I think its going away . . . Money is tight at the moment and I'm stressed a bit but I'm kicken some butt. I've got a house on three acres to be renting in a week and also been partnered with my friend on another job. Got him the stump job and took over the joy of running the stump grinder  Four levers to play with. Was some Large stumps of trees I removed. 4 levers - Kinda like learning to play new video game.


----------



## NHlocal

cj, 
busy is good, glad to hear it. 
Still recovering, not feelin' too good yet, but better.  
Itchin' to get out and get climbin' again..... 
Time to make some coffee and get ready for work.....


----------



## Brian13

Been working on a tree for my parents over the last couple of weekends. Been slow and not so much a fun tree. Whole top was rotten and falling down and completely tangled in vines. Had to climb it to cut some of it out, in some parts my spikes would go right through, and you could see a lot of hollow spots. Not a safe tree at all, needed to come down since it was right in between a house and a road. The first pic of the tree is after I had cut a lot of the rotten stuff out. Looked far worse to start. There was still some solid wood in the tree surprisingly. The base turned out to be pretty solid. We made a mess and still have some to pic up. To cut the tree down I use my 32" bar and it would not go all the way through. Also took a pic of my dad running my 044, he seemed to like that saw. I ended up giving him an 024 I had since he had nothing but wildthings.


----------



## NHlocal

Brian,
Nice work getting that one down safely. Looks like some pretty good weather to work in. 
Did you get it all cleaned up? Nice pics.  
Time to get ready for work and make some coffee.....


----------



## Brian13

Thanks Randy. We didnt get it all cleaned up, got two days into it so far. Just me and my dad working on it, and he has two knees that arnt so good. So pace is pretty relaxed. About one more day and it should be all cleaned up. Got a chain coming for my 54" bar so I can use the 797 to cut the rest of the trunk up. Gets pretty fat where it branched out.


----------



## NHlocal

Ayuh,
working like that, a relaxed pace is the best way to do it. No need to hurry, just enjoy workin' together, that's good stuff. 
Had just enough time after work today to put up a rope out back and climb one of my Ash trees. I'm finally getting over
the flu and I'm itchin' to climb, got a couple good pics while I was "up"..... 
Here's a link to the album I posted on facebook(hopefully it works).....
https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.634686556595521.1073741868.100001625464575&type=1


----------



## Brian13

Glad your feeling better. And I like the looks of your weather much better. Its not supposed to be 80 in February. Its just not right.


----------



## NHlocal

Not "too bad". It was 31 degrees when I went out back to climb, pretty good for climbin' really.....  
Getting ready to load up the wood stove before I go to bed.


----------



## Brian13

It got up to about 80 today with not much of a breeze. I would prefer 30, thats great working weather.


----------



## cjtreeclimber

I'm sure glad to see you guys on here!. I fiinally going to get my go pro . I'm on craigslist right now, I just need to make sure I get the helmet mounts. I can't wait! I'll even use it when I'm riding a grass mower or anything period. Put it all into a vid and use to reel in more jobs ideally.


----------



## NHlocal

cj,
it's a great tool to have for sure. GoPro's are great 'cause of all the features they have. 
Still the number one reason I have mine is to look at my work and "pick it apart" to learn 
how I can work safer and more efficient. As I've said before, I don't have anyone to climb 
with or learn from, so I'm on my own. And that's why I post up my work, so the climbers 
who are far better than I am give me great constructive criticism on what I need to do to 
improve. It's been a HUGE help to me!!! 
I've got a video uploading right now. It'll take "a while longer", I recorded in 1080p. It's a 
short video, only about 5 1/2 minutes, but it'll be another 2 hours.....opcorn:
Time for bed, early start tomorrow.....


----------



## NHlocal

I was wrong, it didn't take near as long as I thought.
It's a short video on my current climbing system, works pretty good, let me know what you think.....


----------



## cjtreeclimber

I've been fitting it on my helmet and experimenting. Might try something different though.I don't know if I like the way it weighs down the right side of my hard hat so I might take off the eye shield and put it right in front.


----------



## NHlocal

cj, 
I'm not familiar with the GoPro setup but, they must offer a closer fitting mount..... ??? 
Here's a picture of how mine sits on the helmet(pay no attention to the crazy guy wearing it)...... 
Took this picture 10 days ago.....


----------



## cjtreeclimber

Nhlocal looks like it works. I just came to the storm damage here in Georgia . Its a tree climbers dream right now everyone wants me to help them they have to pay me alot. I've got my own motel paid and making nice cash. been a lot of winter storm damage and it feels like spring now all of the sudden. I've been using my go pro and I think I should have some vids up tonight for yall . Cheers!


----------



## NHlocal

cj, 
sounds great. If I had the time I'd come down and join ya'!  
Went out back of my house and climbed yesterday, took some video and a few pics..... opcorn: 
Here's a link to the pictures on facebook, hopefully it works.....? 

https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.644172078980302.1073741870.100001625464575&type=1


----------



## cjtreeclimber

Ok here is a simple video I just put together. Just a pine take down. I need to learn to pay attention to camera battery and memory in the card and so forth and somehow integrate it into my routine as if this job isn't complicated enough already. Very meticulouse I have to be.


----------



## NHlocal

Pretty quiet around here, hope everyone is safe and "busy".
Here's a job I did a few weeks ago, it's a bit long but it shows what I did to get 'em on the ground.....


----------



## NHlocal

Hey guys, what's going on?
Not much activity here......Norm you still stoppin' by once in a while?
I've been busy, not so much with tree work, but everything else it seems.
I "mysteriously" came into the possession of new ZK1 Rope Wrench recently.
Here's a short video of my first climb on it.
Gonna be droppin' more trees before too long.....


----------



## NHlocal

NHlocal said:


> *Next job...?*
> 
> 
> Okay Norm have a look,:Eye::Eye: my co worker has a good size Silver Maple pretty close to his house. I'll be talking with him Monday
> to find out what he wants done, as far as schedule and price. It'll be just me doing the take down, if he gives the go ahead. I've never
> worked with Silver Maple, anyone know some of it's basic characteristics?:help:
> Here's a look from the street.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .....and here's a look from the back yard.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .....looks like a "little bit" of work but I believe it's workable.



I know the pictures are gone, but I wanted to find the original post.
I'm getting ready to(hopefully)finish the take down on this large Silver Maple, this is day 3.....
Here's a link to my photo album on facebook. All these pictures are from day 1.....
.....sorry, didn't get any pics from day 2, video only..... 

https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.671677132896463.1073741882.100001625464575&type=1


----------



## NHlocal

Here's a link for pics from day 3..... opcorn:

[https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?]Day 3 Wrench Wreckin' a Large Silver Maple[set=a.672897129441130.1073741883.100001625464575&type=1[/URL]]


----------



## NHlocal

Ayuh.....


----------



## NHlocal

Hey guys, hope everyone is well and busy. 
Here's some work this workin' man did with his chainsaw.....


----------



## NHlocal

Don't know if anyone is "checkin' in", but here's some work from Memorial Day Weekend.
Had to go full solo on this one, it's ugly but it all came down safe.....


----------



## NORMZILLA44

Hello band!


----------



## Gologit

Hello stranger.


----------



## NHlocal

NORMZILLA44 said:


> Hello band!


Norm!!!  
I thought you got lost in "facebook land", great to see you check in again. Ain't been around much myself either.


----------



## NORMZILLA44

Miss u all for sure!


----------



## NHlocal

Facebook seems to be taking over.....


----------



## NORMZILLA44

I know huh!


----------



## NHlocal

I've been busy busy busy, but I check in once in a while. 
Just got home from working a big tree job I took on, still got a few more days to put in on it. 
You'll always here me say, "I'd rather be busy with work, than busy lookin' for work....."


----------



## NORMZILLA44

Off to doctor soon. Surgery next week for her Randy, thanks for all the support. Still gotta get wood in, so be working on it soon.


----------



## NHlocal

Ayuh, gotta have wood to heat the house. Having heat in the winter is a good thing. 
Praying for a successful surgery.


----------



## Eccentric

Norm we're praying for a safe and successful surgery. Let me know when you're going to go firewood cutting.


----------



## 2dogs

My time is pretty tight this time of year but I would proud if you let me know when you're going so I could possibly help too. Besides I will bring some Stihls. They are cutting machines!!


----------



## struggle

I'm still lurking around keeping an eye on you guys

I don't know about the surgery stuff you guys talking about Norm but hope that all goes well for what ever the situation is.


----------



## NHlocal

For sure Norm, praying for McKeena to get through surgery quickly with no problems.  
Good to see a few of you guys still "lurking" around.....


----------



## Eccentric

2dogs said:


> My time is pretty tight this time of year but I would proud if you let me know when you're going so I could possibly help too. Besides my Stihls, I will bring my SXL-925. That saw is a cutting machine!!



Fixed that for you Bill.


----------



## struggle

Here is a little job I did this week. The guy called and said the tree was leaning against the shed. I guess it is open to how you see it.

I will add I bought a Silki Hayette pole saw and it has been one of the best ground trimming cutting things I have bought to date. It is the 20' length one. Worth every penny after you use it once.













Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## NHlocal

Wow, nice work Shane.
I would've expected more damage to the shed looking at the "before" picture..... 
Ayuh, I've got a Silky pole saw. Don't use it too much, but I sure am happy I've got it when I use it!
I agree, worth every penny!!! 

Here's something for ya' to look at. I was invited down to Arbor X week with the X man, Pfanner man, and August Hunicke.
August put this video together.....he has 2 more coming soon..... it was an awesome week!!!!!


----------



## struggle

I thankfully didn't add any extra damage to the shed. I was pretty straight forward and with a little luck as well always helps. My biggest concern was it might roll. I kept trying to balance the weight of what I cut off both sides as I went to help prevent it from rolling. It worked out good. 

Today was a golfing day. My score was nine and I sliced on every hole oh well.






I tried to watch the video but it no workie for me ):
Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## struggle

I was able to watch the video Randy on the home computer very nice. I'm very envious of everyones climbing skills. I wish I had started doing this work ten years ago or earlier. It has turned into something I like very much. THe climbing aspect of it hard for me to overcome/learn at this point in my age (not that 43 is old by any means, there is just a lot more to it than that). I applaud everyone for the climbing skills they have!

I think people think the climbers are crazy , but there is very clear a lot of thought/education that goes into doing it safely which takes the crazy side out of it. 

That is stuff you you just don't learn in one day.


----------



## NHlocal

Ayuh, you're right Shane. Climbing is a skill that takes 100% concentration. Of course some 
people just have a natural gift for it, I have to work hard just to be competent. I sure do love it 
though. The learning is continuous. There is always more to learn. 
It was a great experience and privilege to be able to work with those guys. Even being on the 
ground I learned a lot. Oh, and by the way, I started climbing when I was 43. Been climbing 
just over 6 years now. Just some food for thought..... 
Be safe.


----------



## NORMZILLA44

NHlocal said:


> Ayuh.....
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 347619
> View attachment 347620


I love this pic, great saw, guy, and friend....


----------



## NORMZILLA44

2dogs said:


> My time is pretty tight this time of year but I would proud if you let me know when you're going so I could possibly help too. Besides I will bring some Stihls. They are cutting machines!!


Thank u all for the love and support. Hell of an offer my friend, thanks so much! Found you on facebook Bill, sent you a request.


----------



## Gologit

NORMZILLA44 said:


> Thank u all for the love and support. Hell of an offer my friend, thanks so much! Found you on facebook Bill, sent you a request.


 
If you need another hand let me know. I'll be free after the first of November. Hang in there.


----------



## NORMZILLA44

Gologit said:


> If you need another hand let me know. I'll be free after the first of November. Hang in there.


Thanks my friend, you guys are awesome, helps keep me going. been resting with her today, and watching youtube. Old growth stories, tree falling, and 2100 stuff. Little rain here, and coffee!


----------



## NORMZILLA44

Spending as much time with her as I can. Doctors today, and tomorrow. Fixed a neighbors 372 in between, felt good needed the distraction.


----------



## NHlocal

Here's a dead Elm I took down back in July.....


----------



## NHlocal

Hey Shane, if you're on facebook Norm has a page you're welcome to come over and join..... 
A few of the "old" names/friends are there..... 
https://www.facebook.com/groups/347737138734653/?fref=nf


----------



## struggle

Time to wake this thread back up! Here is a tree I did in the last two days. Over home and a separate garage. Been very busy as of late. Hope you guys if still around are staying safe. I have been very hit and miss on being around here. I'm the one holding the saw. I did this tree for a friend. 



Sent from somewhere


----------



## bryanr2

What ever happened to Norm? It's been a blue moon.


----------



## ReggieT

struggle said:


> Time to wake this thread back up! Here is a tree I did in the last two days. Over home and a separate garage. Been very busy as of late. Hope you guys if still around are staying safe. I have been very hit and miss on being around here. I'm the one holding the saw. I did this tree for a friend. View attachment 439727
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from somewhere


What kinda wood is that...willow, locust?


----------



## Ronaldo

ReggieT said:


> What kinda wood is that...willow, locust?


I'm thinking Elm. A big one at that.


----------



## struggle

yes elm. The tree was losing its leaves and we thought at first dutch elm disease, but after getting up a ways in the tree it appears it was hit by lightning. There were several spots on one branch that looked to have been burned on the stubs. So that is what we are going with. Half the tree was alive and half dying 


Sent from somewhere


----------



## Eccentric

bryanr2 said:


> What ever happened to Norm? It's been a blue moon.



Norm has had a lot on his plate. Family illness. Moving. Etc. He's still with us, but is busy with what life's been throwing at him....


----------



## struggle

that is too bad on Norm. Hopefully it will turn around for him in a timely manor 


Sent from somewhere


----------



## NORMZILLA44

Eccentric said:


> Norm has had a lot on his plate. Family illness. Moving. Etc. He's still with us, but is busy with what life's been throwing at him....


Thanks buddy hey y'all!


----------



## NORMZILLA44

struggle said:


> that is too bad on Norm. Hopefully it will turn around for him in a timely manor
> 
> 
> Sent from somewhere


Thank you all my friends in here. And Randy the New Hampshire celebrity. When I was down your videos always made me smile


----------



## NORMZILLA44

Howdy boys


----------



## NORMZILLA44

3120 on the way. Tree service is getting closer....


----------



## NORMZILLA44

Hello band


----------



## pioneerguy600

Hey Norm. Havn`t seen you over here for a good bit.


----------



## NORMZILLA44

pioneerguy600 said:


> Hey Norm. Havn`t seen you over here for a good bit.


Hey buddy. Still cutting and going strong. Forgive the ugly stump, my climber likes conventional cuts


----------



## pioneerguy600

Norm, I have seen a lot worse stumps.


----------



## NORMZILLA44

Hi Amigos


----------



## harwester

I read a lot of cool information in that post. Thank you so much for this. Which one is good chainsaw, electric or gas chainsaw? I want to know your opinions


Marc said:


> Ok, so I didn't make it back to the red maple this weekend. It's all on the ground, in a pasture the homeowner doesn't use, so it's not a priority. Nice situation, I can pick at it when I have time. All the wood is going to my dad's house a mile and a half down the street.
> 
> I did take a couple other shots of a dead white ash I cut this weekend. Tree 2 of a 5 tree long weekend. This one was a pretty straightforward drop. About 25" dbh. Had ants in it, but not too bad. Will work up into some nice firewood.
> 
> Dad working on the crown. I say it was straightforward, and it was, except during the hurricane this tree dropped a nice 12" dia limb into that hemlock on the right side of the picture. It was sticking up in the air, so I had to do a quick spike (up the limb, not the hemlock) and dismantle on it, but only took a few minutes. Was a bit of a pain working in the hemlock though. Tight quarters.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stump!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Weapon of ash destruction.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> End of the day, crown cleaned up, most of the firewood bucked.



.


----------



## Hunnry

best


----------

